#launchpad 2005-02-21
<lifeless> uhm guys.
<lifeless> it looks like the activation email links are filtered to the 'not ready yet' page - elmo ?
<spiv> lifeless: Yes, known problem.  Register at http://www.ubuntu.com/ instead.
#launchpad 2005-02-23
<bcd> hello
<bcd> I'd like to register to Rosetta but it seems impossible, could I get help please ?
<bcd> So, I will try later
#launchpad 2005-02-24
<JovianJake> hi
<JovianJake> I was trying to register in launchpad in order to contribute with a translation, but I get an error message when I follow the link that arrives to my mail
<JovianJake> is there any other way to register?
<JovianJake> I suppose there must be, as there are users already
<bob2> register on ubuntu.com
* ..[topic/#launchpad:bob2] : Welcome to the lunch-pad.  This is the place for discussion with launchpad users and developers. || Register for your account on www.ubuntu.com (same account for both sites)
<bcd> hello
#launchpad 2005-02-27
<Hmzaniac> mornin' people... 
<Hmzaniac> i just registred at launchpad, but when i click the validation link in my mail, i get a message that that part of launchpad isn't working yet.
<Hmzaniac> what's up with that?
<SteveA> Hmzaniac: that's not good.  I'll see if i can find out what's up.
<SteveA> Hmzaniac: thanks for letting us know!
<Hmzaniac> i already got it by registring through www.ubuntu.com
<Hmzaniac> but it's still a bit odd for new users.
<SteveA> sure is
<Kinnison> Morning guys
<Hmzaniac> morning
<salgado> yo kiko
<lifeless> SteveA: thats the production launchpad offering a link to foaf
<GenghisKhan> hi all
<GenghisKhan> i am trying to register in launchpad to send a translation
<GenghisKhan> but when i click in the e-mail i receive
<GenghisKhan> it says that that part of launchpad isn't ready yet
<salgado> GenghisKhan, right now, you must register on www.ubuntu.com. the account you create there will be valid in launchpad too 
<GenghisKhan> ok
<GenghisKhan> going to create it now, thanks
<GenghisKhan> hello, i'm trying to translate in rosetta
<GenghisKhan> i have the po file in my computer because i have translated wordpress on my own
<GenghisKhan> how can i upload it?
<GenghisKhan> hello
<GenghisKhan> anyone knows how to upload a po translation into rosetta
<GenghisKhan> ?
#launchpad 2006-02-20
<jordi> hannosch: oi
<hannosch> jordi: hi
<hannosch> jordi: I still have a duplicate pot in here: https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/+translations :(
<jordi> bleh
<jordi> I'll nag people again :/
<hannosch> The import was f**ked up somehow, but carlos couldn't fix it, so I added all entries manually to the right pot
<ddaa> lifeless: will it be possible to run baz2bzr on bzr checkouts in importd?
<ddaa> possible as in "technically feasible" and "a new enough bzrlib will be there"
<jordi> hannosch: yeah, I fsckd when I imported to the wrong product
<jordi> doh
<hannosch> jordi: no problem as long as it is fixed sometime :)
<jordi> hannosch: hopefully :)
<hannosch> jordi: Could you point me to the current documentation for Rosetta? I'll guess I have to write some myself to explain how-to use Rosetta for my existing translators. So I would like to point them to some existing docs, or write some new if there's lacking some.
<ddaa> lifeless: ping, want to talk about you about potential need for special handling of "not quite atomic" behaviour of bzr commit compared to baz commit.
<jordi> hannosch: basically, what there is is the FAQ. When I have time (heh) I will write a manual under at least two points of view: upstream maintainer and translator
<ddaa> unping for the checkout thing, it's not going to help anyway
<jordi> hannosch: mail me, and lets coordinate about writing sometihng
<hannosch> jordi: will do, there is a new alpha release of Plone up this weekend, so I'll probably mail you next week ;)
<jordi> ok :)
<lifeless> ddaa: what not quite atomic behaviour ?
<ddaa> commit, push, etc. works roughly like that: 1. add texts in the store 2. add revision entry in store 3. add revision to inventory 4. update head
<lifeless> roughly. you have the order wrong but close.
<ddaa> please correct me, I wish to learn
<lifeless> add texts
<lifeless> add inventory
<lifeless> add revision
<lifeless> update branch head
<lifeless> update working tree last revision
<lifeless> unlock everything
<ddaa> maybe I'm confused, but what happens if the commit is killed after adding the inventory. You get an inventory that references a revision that's not here... right?
<lifeless> inventories do not reference revisions
<ddaa> mh?
<lifeless> inventories reference fileid:revisionid pairs
<lifeless> revisions reference inventories
<lifeless> in the near future that will change to revisions reference fileid:revisionid pairs too - for the root node, and that root node will be the inventory
<ddaa> okay, I'm completely confuddled now... some internals documentation would be great...
<ddaa> nevermind
<ddaa> also, ids "update branch head" and "update working tree last revision" the same thing for a self-contained tree?
<ddaa> (that's relevant to the issue at hand)
<lifeless> the reference order is Revision owns an inventory owns file texts
<lifeless> EPARSE on 'ids "update branch head" and "update working tree last revision" the same thing for a self-contained tree'
<ddaa> s/ids/is/
<lifeless> no, its not the same thing for a standalone branch
<lifeless> it is the same thing for a format 6 bzrdir
<lifeless> meta-format 1, available for use from 0.8 makes it different
<ddaa> that opens a new sort of confusing race on commit...
<lifeless> theres no race. There is a power-fail consistency issue
<lifeless> but we can journal that if we care to
<ddaa> if the commit is killed after updating the branch head and before updating the tree revision, you get an out of date tree that you need to revert and pull to unbreak... revert is totally not what you want to try in such a situation...
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> 'bzr update' will correct it and should never have issues as 3 way merge will see one side unchanged
<ddaa> okay, I will ask SteveA for alloted time to keep up with the bzr mailing list. I cannot work at my best in this situation :(
<ddaa> right... update...
<lifeless> also note that to kill commit there you will need to  be very very fast off the mark, as its literally 2 disk operations apart
<ddaa> shit happens, in importd especially
<lifeless> and finally as I say, we can journal this: we can say 'pending commit $revid' in a file
<lifeless> and write that after everything is locked, before the branch head is updated.
<ddaa> can do it, and actually doing it is something different :)
<ddaa> Thanks for the explanations. So the issue I wanted to talk about is:
<lifeless> and when we start up if there are stale tree locks we can look for that and if the revid is in the branch just do it
<ddaa> ATM there are no stale tree locks. That would probably make things easier in the short term for importd if there are.
<lifeless> thats also a 0.8 feature
<ddaa> The general idea, is that commit puts a bunch of stuff in the store, that's not actually used until the branch head is updated. Usually, that's not a problem, the following commit will create stuff with different ids.
<ddaa> It creates some junk data, but it's usually not a big deal.
<ddaa> The issue I have, is how that pans out with baz2bzr in importd.
<lifeless> I dont see an issue. run baz2bzr after the mirror step in the current process
<lifeless> the data is consistent then with what is committed - arch gives you the same data each time.
<ddaa> Yeah, then what if baz2bzr is interrupted?
<lifeless> then run it again
<ddaa> For one thing, we use fixed revision ids, so I'm concerned that maybe the subsequent commit is going to cry conflict.
<lifeless> its designed for this. I'm not sure what your concern is
<ddaa> I'm not sure anymore either.
<lifeless> are you saying 'will baz2bzr work'
<ddaa> I think I should stop working on this stuff for today.
<lifeless> or are you saying 'I have tested it and it breaks'
<lifeless> if the latter - tell me and aaron as its a bug
<lifeless> if the former, treat it like a black box mmkmary
<ddaa> I'm asking will it work with sufficient shit-proofness for importd.
<lifeless> it should
<lifeless> it does not have specific tests, but I can't think of any expected fallout except in a very narrow range of circumstances. baz2bzr actually does its work semi atomically anyway with a temporary directory.
<lifeless> and the worst case situation is redoing a single branch over, which while not ideal does not seem hugely problematic to me given the plan
<ddaa> Initially, I was concerned about putting junk data in importd branches.
<ddaa> but as you said, it's not going to happen, because of predictable ids and data.
<ddaa> okay, I'm satisfied that there's no problem there :)
<ddaa> just exercising stone-turning skills to look for potential trouble.
<ddaa> lifeless: thank you
<lifeless> np
<spiv> lifeless: Still no buildbot love.
<spiv> "No module named testresources", same as before I think.
<lifeless> spiv: damn damn damn
<ddaa> Wow, were you guys aware of that? http://developer.yahoo.net/yui/
<jamesh_> ddaa: the calendar widget looks good for date entry
<ddaa> I'm looking at the patterns now
<jamesh> e.g. http://developer.yahoo.net/yui/calendar/examples/default_2up/index.html
<ddaa> lovely
<ddaa> The menu portlet probably benefit from a treeview too, to hide the more rarely used items.
<ddaa> wow, rgb color picker! http://developer.yahoo.net/yui/slider/examples/slider.html
<ddaa> not terribly useful, but soooooo sexy
<Lathiat> that yui stuff seems to be doing the rounds today
<Lathiat> is it a new launch?
<ddaa> dunno, a relative of mine sent me a pointer...
<ddaa> I guess he read about it on some blog.
<Lathiat> pff, that calendar widget doesnt work in konqueror :)
<Lathiat> ddaa: friend of mine did the same :)
<ddaa> Lathiat: then fix it! It's BSD licensed!
<Lathiat> i wouldnt have the slightest about javascript :)
<ddaa> Love it when companies get free software thing so right. BSD is just the right kind of license.
<Lathiat> personally, i hate licensing :)
<Lathiat> its too much effort to think about
<ddaa> It's like breathing.
<ddaa> you don't have to like it, you have no choice
<Lathiat> indeed
<ulinskie> hey anybody can help me with this
<ulinskie> ttps://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3987
<ulinskie> ulinskie    - Changed attachments:
<ulinskie> ulinskie        Added: Patch to remove password field from UserPreferences
<ulinskie> ulinskie           http://librarian.launchpad.net/1569015/mo
<ddaa> what's your problem?
<ulinskie> I can't edit out my wiki page and change the theme..
<ulinskie> coz everytime I change something..it says password did not match even if I gave already the correct password
<spiv> ulinskie: don't enter your password in the form.
<spiv> That should work around the issue.
<ulinskie> ok
<ulinskie> will do
<ddaa> ulinskie: the patch needs to be applied on the server
<ulinskie> I'll tyr again
<ulinskie> spiv, thanks
<ulinskie> spiv, it already worked
<ulinskie> spiv, god bless u
<spiv> ulinskie: you're welcome :)
<jsgotangco> bless me too!
<ulinskie> jsgotangco, god bless u too... although I know God had been showering you a lot this past year hehehehe
* ulinskie is away: I love being Pinoy ... ayoko kasing maging mabahong isda
<stub> WTF  does py.test think it is special and makes be jump through svn installation hoops and PYTHONPATH munging to use it?
<jamesh> stub: to install the python2.4-pylib package, I needed to delete the syntax_error.py file and rerun "apt-get install python2.4-pylib"
<jamesh> stub: and then edit /usr/bin/py.test2.4 and change "from _findpy import py" to "import py"
<lifeless> spiv: buildbot bombs away
<spiv> lifeless: A new error, in your mail.
* spiv -> lunch
<stub> Ta. py.test works. Now I discover it sucks. I just want a traceback, not a damn essay!
<lifeless> stub: whats using py.text? sqlobject ?
<stub> Yup
<lifeless> how do you find it ?
<lifeless> is it as crufty as it looks ?
<stub> From the sqlobject.org web site
<lifeless> nono, I know where the code is
<lifeless> I meant whats your user experience
<stub> Although I gave up on the SVN installation (they don't release distutils) and used Universe
<stub> Installation is a major negative. You just have to use distutils until something better comes along - not make your developers jump through pointless (to the developer) hoops.
<lifeless> Ran 1355 tests in 144.843s
<lifeless> bzr test suite is slowly growing
<stub> Output is way too verbose to be useful. The exploded tracebacks are not helpful to me and I can't turn them off
<stub> (ie. my tracebacks are spread over several screens intertwined with the source code)
<lifeless> are tests objects? can you manipulate (report/decorate/inject dependencies) them ?
<jamesh> stub: there is a --verbose flag if you want more output
<lifeless> jamesh: he wants --without-verbose
* stub pokes jamesh with a pointy stick
<stub> It does seem to find and run tests however
<jamesh> lifeless: tests are functions or methods with names beginning with test_*, containing assert statements
<stub> No idea if it supports doctests
<jamesh> it seems to do some interpreter tricks to provide useful error messages for "assert x == y"
<lifeless> jamesh: IIRC running py.test tests with -O disables all the tests
<lifeless> jamesh: which seems freakily whack to me
<stub> Options like '--nomagic' are not helpful and indicate deeper problems to me
<stub> Running with -O is freakily whack
<lifeless> stub: I have serious doubts about py.tests goals, to me they seem to want to make testing les useful rather than easier to use. They dont claim that, its just my observation
<lifeless> of the net outcome
<stub> Indeed. Here I am wondering if I can be arsed making sure my altered SQLObject tests pass.
<stub> (although part of that is that the tests were not passing to begin with)
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose that running "py.test -O" is an optimisation then
<lifeless> jamesh: indeed
<stub> Yay for useless py.test output! https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileBK6vBc.html
<stub> Module imports fine from the command line, yet the output says 'failed to load'. And the traceback is mainly from the test machinery and suddenly jumping to the line that raised the exception with no context!
<lifeless> go libpy
<jamesh> stub: maybe you'll get a different answer if you tell it to use less magic
<stub> Nup.
<lifeless> jamesh: whats the public url for your new gpgme wrapper ?
<spiv> stub: --tb short
<spiv> stub: But yeah, the defaults are annoying.
<stub> There is no --tb in my version
<spiv> stub: Ah, I'm looking at SVN.
<stub> Yay for 'just pull it from SVN' and a release mechanism for creating obsolete packages
<spiv> (And the SVN version doesn't work properly with SQLObject anyway...)
<Alinux> someone in states ?
<Alinux> http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.14/ka/index.html I would like to download all files from this place ? is it possible?
<Alinux> or how can I donwload all po files from here?
<spiv> lifeless: Want to do a quick review of a fix for standalone page tests? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKYQh2d.html
<spiv> lifeless: Your one-liner wasn't sufficient.
<stub> spiv: Ok for me to merge in my SQLObject branch?
<spiv> stub: Yep.
<spiv> (I thought my mail said so?)
<spiv> stub: Btw, I was surprised you wrote tests, given what a PITA the SQLObject test suite is :)
<spiv> I'm certainly not complaining, though...
<stub> Gah! Now my testing is showing the boolean indexes are being used for '=true' lookups but not 'is true' lookups, which is the opposite to what my tests with partial indexes showed :-|
<lifeless> spiv: oh right, *thats* the local fix I have for zope
<lifeless> spiv: I've forgotten what it was :)
<spiv> lifeless: Heh.
<spiv> lifeless: Well, I don't mind fixing zope if you prefer.
<lifeless> this is easier, given we still have z3.2 incoming
<spiv> lifeless: Right now though I'm off to yoga :)
* spiv nods
<lifeless> wont that break the tests I wrote ?
<lifeless> or do I fudge on checking the id ?
<lifeless> anyway looks good
<lifeless> r=lifeless
<spiv> I didn't run your tests... I just checked that test.py did what I expected :)
<spiv> Ok, thanks, I'll double-check and merge after dinner.
<lifeless> ./test.py lib test_test_pages
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> mpt: how's the network today?
<mpt> SteveA: I'm using the pretend-to-be-the-Mac trick, and it's working so far
<mpt> My current trouble is remembering how to rebuild sourcecode/ for my 2006-01-build-pages/ branch
<mpt> or how to update it, rather
<mpt> File "/home/mpt/hacking/lp/2006-01-build-pages/lib/canonical/lp/__init__.py", line 69, in registerTypes
<mpt>     psycopgda.adapter.registerTypes(psycopgda.adapter.PG_ENCODING)
<mpt> TypeError: registerTypes() takes no arguments (1 given)
<mpt> because of the psycopgda update
<mpt> which I had to merge in because there was one other conflict in the branch.
<mpt> kiko told me how to do it before but I don't seem to have the log
<mpt> it was something to do with link-source-code.sh ...
<stub> mpt: Update your sourcecode/psycopgda as per mailing list instructions
<stub> cd sourcecode/psycopgda; bzr pull
<SteveA> jblack: around?
<stub> mpt: cm.py can be used to update trees too
<mpt> thanks stub -- I had your message open in front of me but all it said was "Update your psycopgda"
<stub> You need to configure your email client to display the fine print
<mpt> yes, or get a hackitude implant
* mpt is jsut a UI desinger
<jblack> stevea: What are you doing up?
<stub> Thats wierd. I merge  r3139 from launchpad/devel into launchpad/production/1.49 and I end up with an added file database/schema/patch-40-18-0.sql.moved instead of database/schema/patch-40-18-0.sql
<stub> Yet in the trunk it is patch-40-18-0.sql and no subsequent patches have renamed it that I can find
<stub> lifeless: ^^^ might want a look
<lifeless> stub: .moved happens on conflicts of a certain sort
<stub> Ahh... looks like a conflict. The contents of the file on the trunk is not what I expected
<lifeless> if it was deleted and add that would cause that 
<stub> Yer - celso landed it with a different patch number than I told him to :-/
<SteveA> jblack: well... it is 9:20 am
<jblack> Ahh. Whats on your mind?
<SteveA> i sent a merge request to pqm yesterday, and didn't receive a response.  lifeless told me that it had caused a new kind of error, and so he got the error report, and will add handling of this kind of error.  the error was to do with the ssh command failing.  lifeless speculated that it was because pqm couldn't get to the place where the branch is.
<SteveA> i think i was following the RocketfuelSetup instructions for this.  i'd like to try merging again, with you around, so that we can see if i can reproduce the problem.
<SteveA> jblack: does the submit-bzr-merge uses .bzr/x-push-data
<jblack>  looking
<SteveA> for this branch, .bzr/x-push-data contains stevea@chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/stevea/sqlos/devel/
<SteveA> i wonder if submit-bzr-merge isn't cutting off the "stevea@" part?
<jblack> Yes, it does.
<jblack> Yes, it does use x-push-data
<jblack> MYURL=$(cat .bzr/x-push-data | sed -e 's|^\(.*\):/|sftp://\1/|g') \ || (echo FAILED to get published location && exit 1)
<jblack> This is the line that uses it. Thats a complicated regex, so its possible.
<SteveA> sftp://stevea@chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/stevea/sqlos/devel/
<SteveA> that is the result
<SteveA> so, i guess pqm would have problems with that
<jblack> Ok. thats fixable.
<jblack> I'll introduce a second regex to turn my url into a fqdn into something like $branchurl
<jblack> stevea: is this blocking you?
<dooglus> jblack: change .* to [^:] *
<SteveA> jblack: it isn't blocking me
<jblack> dooglus: You may be missing context. This is used for actual sftp pushing too
<dooglus> jblack: I'm missing everything :)  sorry I didn't notice where I was.
<dooglus> I thought I was in #ubuntu, where people answer questions before reading them ;)
<jblack> Heh. :)
<dooglus> try rebooting!
<SteveA> cat .bzr/x-push-data | sed -e 's|^\([^@] *@\)\(.*\):/|sftp://\2/|g'
<sivang> morning 
<sivang> hey jblack , how you bee?
<sivang> err, been even
<SteveA> jblack: do you think that would be okay?
<SteveA> it seems to work for me
<SteveA> but i'm don't really know sed
<dooglus> SteveA: are you wanting to throw away the part before the @ ?
<SteveA> if the script were written in python, then this replacement could have a simple doctest :-)
<SteveA> dooglus: yes
<SteveA> if there is a part before the @
<SteveA> there may or may not be
<dooglus> SteveA: looks good then.  is there always an '@'?  'cos if there isn't, your sed script won't change anything
<SteveA> there isn't 
<SteveA> do that's a problem
<jblack> SteveA: if it works for you, then I'll put that up
<SteveA> jblack: it works for me, but will fail for others, as dooglus pointed out
<dooglus> SteveA: test it on an input without either an "sftp://" prefix or an embedded '@'
<SteveA> cat .bzr/x-push-data | sed -e 's|^\([^@] *@\)\?\(.*\):/|sftp://\2/|g'
<jblack> I think the easiest thing is to generate a second regex for the merge request.
<SteveA> what i just posted works well for me
<dooglus> SteveA: what if there's no @ apart from in the filename to copy?
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm in a meeting with jblack 
<lifeless> SteveA: can you pick this up in say 15 ?
<SteveA> sure
<lifeless> thanks
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<SteveA> spiv: ping?
<lifeless> spiv is at yoga
<lifeless> he may be up for a call afterwards
<lifeless> failing that tomorrow
<lifeless> and I can fill you in myself later
<SteveA> okay, cool
<SteveA> stub: has anyone talked with you about getting the changes to +translate pages into production soon?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  ShippingRequest index and fix build.pocket db patch (r3143: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> SteveA: Nope
<jblack> stevea: Ok. Where were we? 
<jblack> I was highly lossy while we were talking. Can we just start over?
<SteveA> stub: carlos and daf made translate pages not try to re-render on a redirect
<SteveA> it ought to be an unintrusive browser-code-only patch, that may cut out a bunch of hard timeouts
<SteveA> jblack: cat .bzr/x-push-data | sed -e 's|^\([^@] *@\)\?\(.*\):/|sftp://\2/|g'
<SteveA> that appears to work for both cases with and without a name@ at the start
<jblack> You've tested?
<SteveA> i've asked pqm to merge stuff
<SteveA> it isn't a real test
<SteveA> a real test would involve factoring out the conversion of text that is expected to be in x-push-data, and testing that conversion in a variety of cases
<jblack> I don't mean a test of the whole process, but a test of that regex.
<jblack> Ahh. I understand
<SteveA> jblack: the regex works for me.  as the maintainer of the scripts, now you should check that it works for the cases you can think of
<carlos> stub: that's rev 3141
<jblack> I think that there may be an easier way to do this.
<SteveA> also, a comment in the script describing what the transformation is, would help those maintaining the script
<carlos> SteveA: I didn't know it should be cherrypicked
<SteveA> carlos: it is a simple change that may have a big effect in reducing timeouts
<SteveA> but, let's see what stub thinks about it
<jblack> If we make sure the ssh config stuff docs are in both PQMsetup and rocketfuelsetup, then the user never needs to set the username
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<stub> I'll run the tests and see what happens
<stub> (after my swim)
<jblack> Stevea: what do you think about it?
<SteveA> jblack: okay.  although i think it would still be good for the submit-bzr-merge script to deal elegantly with having username@ in x-push-data
<SteveA> beacuse otherwise, it has a failure mode that takes a long time to discover, and is quite obscure
<SteveA> the submit script could either: deal with having username@ in x-push-data, or, give a comprehensible error and fail early if there is username@ in the x-push-data
<jblack> This is getting a little long for a bash script. :(
<SteveA> this coming from an arch hacker!
<jblack> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PQMSetup?action=diff&rev2=22&rev1=20
<jblack> Heh. I fought my fair share with Tom about larch being in bash. He later admitted that the group was right. =)
<SteveA> jblack: i think you can remove the <!>work in progress, do not use<!> marker now
<jblack> As you wish. done
<stub> bzr is a python script, so there is nothing wrong with making submit-bzr-merge into a python script too. Its not like Python won't be installed or anything.
<stub> or a plugin might be better
* stub goes for a swim
<jblack> stub: Thats about what I'm thinking
<jblack> They're in bash today because they were initially bash. 
<mpt_> rock, a 1.5 MB failure message
<jblack> I need to write a couple large documents. Is there anything I can do for anyone before I disapear for a few hours?
<carlos> mpt hi, do you have some minutes to help me with javascript?
<mpt> carlos, I don't really know JavaScript yet, you'd be better off asking kiko
<mpt> (I'm trying to study it an hour each day, but haven't got that far yet :-)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko-zzz: please, ping me when you are awake
<carlos> mpt: thanks anyway
<stub> pqm is down for a bit while I run tests on balleny. Should be back in 30 mins if I remember ;)
<daf> good morning
<mpt> hi daf
<daf> hi mpt 
<daf> did you get your router sorted?
<mpt> not really
<mpt> I have Internet on my Ubuntu box now in "I'm pretending to be Matthew's iBook" mode
<mpt> i.e. having the same MAC address and IP number
<mpt> so they can't be connected simultaneously
<daf> very odd
<daf> mpt: bug #30002: confirm or reject?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30002 in launchpad "Cannot add HTML (or other formatting) in descriptions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30002
<mpt> daf, reject I think
<daf> right, thought so
<daf> can you do that?
<mpt> sure
<daf> I think you'd do better than I at explaining the rationale
<daf> jamesh: ping
<mpt> stub, pqm back up yet?
<stub> mpt: yes
<mpt> ta
<stub> SteveA, carlos, daf: r3141 has been cherrypicked
<carlos> stub: thank you
<SteveA> stub: thanks!
<carlos> jordi: btw, you should be able to remove entries from the translation import queue
<carlos> jordi: I already removed the drupal ones to test it
<daf> stub: great, I'll update the status
<daf> lifeless: ping
<mpt> AssertionError: 1 != 2
<cprov> morning hackers
<mpt> dang this reality-based mathematics
<daf> spiv: ping
* daf decides to move Australia into the Atlantic
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is launchpad known to have issues today?
<seb128> it returns some "500 Internal Server Error" when trying to change settings of a bug
<mjg59> Hi - I uploaded a package last night, but launchpad shows no sign of it and I don't seem to have got an acknowledgement mail?
<seb128> OOPS-46D173 now
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46D173
<mjg59> The .upload file suggests that it all went up successfully
<mjg59> 7.0.0-0ubuntu1 was in NEW at the time when I uploaded 7.0.0-0ubuntu2, which may have something to do with it?
<mjg59> (Should I just file a bug?)
<Kinnison> the .upload wouldn't know much more than it went to the ftpserver okay
<mjg59> Kinnison: Yeah
<Kinnison> the drop on the floor will be that it couldn't find the orig in the distro (known bug)
<mjg59> Kinnison: Ah, right
<Kinnison> The path of least resisitance is to get the first accepted into ubuntu and processed into the archive before trying to upload the second
<cprov> mjg59: I can have a look for you,one sec
<Kinnison> stub: is librarian gc running regularly?
<mjg59> Yeah, but I discovered the first was broken
<mjg59> (Missing build-depend that didn't show up because I had a stale copy of the library sitting around anyway)
<Kinnison> upload the second having prepared it -sa ?
<seb128> OOPS-46C178
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46C178
<seb128> grumpf, I'm trying to update that bug for like 10 times now ... somebody fancy to look on what those oops are? :)
<cprov> mjg59: xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes REJECTED -> UploadError made it out to the main loop: Unable to find distrorelease: unstable
<mjg59> cprov: Yeah. I fixed that and then uploaded.
<cprov> mjg59: didn't you receive the email ?
<mjg59> cprov: No, I got that one
<mjg59> I then got a "is NEW" mail
<mjg59> And then I uploaded a new version
<mjg59> The one that went into NEW first got built (with resulting broken binaries that people are now bitching about), and the second one vanished :)
<cprov> mjg59: uhm .. will see
<daf> stub: do you know about these "Retry" exceptions appearing in the OOPS summaries?
<daf> e.g. OOPS-45A331
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/45A331
<mjg59> cprov: I've just uploaded it again and it's been accepted
<mjg59> So it sounds like kinnison's suggestion
<stub> daf: In theory you will see that if the retry fails three times. I would have through that extremely unlikely though.
<seb128> daf: OOPS-46C178 ... do you know about that?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46C178
<cprov> mjg59: good, anyway we need to be sure about what happened
<daf> stub: it happened 49 times yesterday :/
<daf> stub: er, 39
* seb128 wonders if he's invisible today
<daf> seb128: it's still syncing
<seb128> OOPS-46D173 maybe?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46D173
<seb128> daf: thanks for replying something :p
<daf> seb128: that timeout looks familiar
<seb128> launchpad i unusable for me today
<seb128> I've to retry 10 times to update a bug, and I've hundreds of bug to triage ....
<daf> stub: do you know what's happening about these 25-second queries on Person?
<jordi> carlos: oh carlos, I love you
<seb128> OOPS-46D184 now
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46D184
<stub> daf: nup
<daf> I'll ask Salgado when he turns up
<cprov> stub: any news about that DB patch and mawson upgrade ?
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<stub> cprov: Znarl should be doing the PostgreSQL package install soon
* stub pokes Znarl
<cprov> stub: good, thx 
<daf> stub: hmm, annoyingly, these Retry OOPSes don't seem to include information about what the query that failed was
<seb128> daf: launchpad is sloooow too, like it takes 1 min to load a page
<daf> and I'm getting several 500 errors today
<stub> daf: Retry wraps the original exception. We can improve the repr() of it to include the details of the wrapped exception.
<Znarl> stub : Yep, in the next 10 minutes I'll be doing the upgrade.
<daf> stub: good idea: I'll file a bug on that
<stub> One of the four appservers had locked for some reason. I've restarted it. Launchpad seems snappy to me at the moment.
<daf> seb128: 46C178 looks the same
<stub> cprov: Your db patch is on production btw.
<seb128> works fine again for me now
<seb128> thank you
<stub> Evil. Multiple app servers should be improving reliability :-/
<daf> that is weird
<cprov> stub: that's nice, do you have a DB copy after applying it ? 
<SteveA> stub: we should look at applying something to the new twisted front end that definitely refuses new connections when the connection queue is too high
<stub> cprov: No. I'll reapply it when building the database on mawson
<cprov> stub: up to you, thx
<seb128> daf: just got OOPS-46C199 
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46C199
<daf> seb128: ok, waiting for it to sync...
<Lathiat> mm amarok is much more stable now, its been playing a stream for 24 hours and hasnt crashed :)
<Lathiat> -ECHAN
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> dom dia matsubara 
<daf> *bom
<seb128> OOPS-46B338 while trying to figure a contact for a bug that time
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46B338
<mpt> Gift Day to you, daf :-)
<daf> :)
<daf> seb128: 46C199 is the same as the others
<daf> seb128: don't worry, I'll make sure this gets attention
<seb128> thank you
<daf> I wonder if using email addresses instead of nicknames would be a workaround
<seb128> I don't know emails adress like that
<daf> yeah :(
<seb128> but I do know the IRC nickname of most of distro team :p
<Kinnison> jblack: I just fixed up the markup on the london workshop page
<seb128> like pitti, mvo, kamion, iwj, etc use the same nickname on launchpad
<seb128> makes easy to reassign bugs for me
<Kinnison> jblack: you may want to start again for adding your flights
<daf> salgado!
<salgado> morning daf
<jblack> kinnison: Did you just walk on top of my edit?
<daf> good morning
<Kinnison> jblack: possibly, I only noticed your edit lock after I hit submit but before the page refreshed
<daf> salgado: queries on Person/ValidPersonOrTeamCache seem to be timing out a lot today
<daf> salgado: e.g. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-15/C199
* Kinnison owes jblack a beer to say sorry
<jblack> Its cool.
<jblack> You did what I did anyways
<jblack> :)
<salgado> daf, is it always reproducible?
<daf> salgado: it seems to be happening to seb128 more times than not
<stub> Kinnison, cprov: Any data in the PostgreSQL 7.4 databases that we want to keep?
<Kinnison> stub: on mawson? not for me
<cprov> stub: no, throw it away ;)
<stub> Cool. No need to migrate :)
* cprov nods
<salgado> stub, is there any script running on production now that could hold the lock on the person/emailaddress/ValidPersonOrTeamCache for too long?
<daf> 36 seconds -- that's a record!
<SteveA> salgado: another page that writes could hold the lock for a while 
<stub> salgado: Not on gangotri. Perhaps the publishing stuff on drescher?
<daf> do locks slow down reads?
<jblack> SteveA: self added.
<jblack> SteveA: I presume we're staying at KK and meeting at the flat?
<stub> just the authserver, launchpad and importd bzr syncs
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> we're staying at the novotel excel and meeting there
<jblack> ok
<jblack> Its right there on the top of the page
<SteveA> jblack: can you arrive on the sunday, not the saturday?
<jblack> I can ask him if he can change it. 
<SteveA> please
<jblack> The last time I came to London I asked if I could come a day early because of the time change.
<SteveA> please come on sunday this time
<mpt> When I run "make check" locally I get no errors, but PQM reports 594 errors
<SteveA> mpt: have you pushed stuff?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Most of the errors are of the form "ConfigurationConflictError: Conflicting configuration actions For: ('protectName', <class 'sqlobject.main.SelectResults'>, u'count')"
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> maybe i messed something up here
<SteveA> mpt: this is probably from me merging a trivial change to sqlos.  perhaps the test suite isn't run when sqlos is merged.
* SteveA checks it out
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> A warning that may or may not be relevant: "/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/lp/__init__.py:107: UserWarning: A ZopelessTransactionManager with these settings is already installed.  This is probably caused by calling initZopeless twice."
<SteveA> i think it was me
<SteveA> i'm just testing it locally
<SteveA> although, it is bad that the merge into sqlos didn't run tests to catch this
<SteveA> at least, that's what i assume happened
<mpt> So merges to different modules run different sets of tests?
<SteveA> not sure
<SteveA> mpt: can you do the following:
<SteveA> in lib/canonical/configure.zcml, remove from the top:
<SteveA>     <!-- Hack to allow 'count' method of sqlobject's SelectResults -->
<SteveA>     <class class="sqlobject.main.SelectResults">
<SteveA>       <require
<SteveA>           permission="zope.Public"
<SteveA>           attributes="count"
<SteveA>           />
<SteveA>     </class>
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> commit, push, submit another merge
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> and i expect andrew's forthcoming merge will fail too 
<SteveA> for the same reason
<SteveA> spiv: ^^^^
<SteveA> mpt: can you send me (put on chinstrap perhaps) some pictures of the "bad designs" for navigation sometime?
<mpt> ok
* mpt disconnects
<daf> salgado: do we have a bug open on the vocabulary timeout problem?
<salgado> daf, according to the error report for yesterday, we had only 4 timeouts on that query, and I'm pretty sure it's used at least a few hundreds times a day 
<salgado> also, stub reported that running it on production is actually fast, so I think the problem is on something else that is holding the lock for too long
<daf> ok
<daf> so the problem is working what's causing the contention?
<SteveA> it could be any other long write query
<daf> 36 seconds is a long time to be holding a lock
<salgado> for instance, we had 65 timeouts trying to insert a person row
<salgado> (yesterday)
<SteveA> because all queries use the Person table
<SteveA> and given the isolation level we're using, that would be locked for other writes
<SteveA> a 36 second timeout could be two locks
<daf> literally all?
<SteveA> or more
<SteveA> all queries use the person table
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> all requests, i mean
<SteveA> all transactions
<daf> but not all queries write to it
<daf> but not all requests write to it
<SteveA> i think any transaction in which there is a write will end up having an effect on contention for the Person table
<SteveA> unless we run less isolated
<daf> hmm, nasty
<SteveA> or at least, on the TeamParticipation table
<SteveA> so, we must fix other timeouts
<daf> does this mean that fixing other slow pages will fix this?
<daf> ok
<SteveA> and these areas of contention will improve
<SteveA> also, postgresql 8.whatever may improve this
<SteveA> with better locking strategies at high levels of isolation
<daf> IIRC, we're using 8.0 and we're considering upgrading to 8.1
* SteveA --> lunch
* daf wonders where ddaa is today
<jblack> dunno
<daf> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-15/B338 -- this seems to be executing the same query 4 times, except with three of them being SELECT COUNT(*)
<cprov> carlos: ping
<carlos> cprov: pong
<daf> salgado: not the that the last three take very long, but it seems odd
<cprov> carlos: are you interesting in test real translation life-cycle in mawson today ?
<carlos> cprov: that would be good
<cprov> carlos: if you provide me an real upload we can manage to reproduce the entire cycle in mawson before i do the rollout, this evening (my time)
<carlos> cprov: do you control the content of the chroot?
<cprov> carlos: right, work on this package
<carlos> cprov: we need an update of pkgstriptranslations from Martin Pitt
<cprov> carlos: uhm .. yes, I think we still having 2 i386 builds for mawson
<cprov> carlos: uhm ... sort of annoying, but it'd be ok
<carlos> cprov: that's the only way to get the tarball with the translations included
<carlos> as part of the .changes file
<cprov> carlos: as you described in that test ... I see
<carlos> cprov: In fact, you will need that update too on production
<carlos> or my code will not be executed
* cprov nods
<carlos> but I guess it's just a matter of doing a normal upload of that package update
<carlos> just like any other Ubuntu upload
<carlos> so Martin would do that
<salgado> daf, that's odd, indeed. I'll find where are these count queries issued and see if I can fix it
<cprov> carlos: if it's already in dapper it will get updated before build anything
<sivang> jblack: right, but wasn't sure this issue could be a #lp matter :)
<carlos> cprov: it's not yet in dapper, he's waiting for us 
<jblack> Oh, its just a bzr one?
<carlos> cprov: when you move your branch into production, he will do the upload
<cprov> carlos: uhm .. interesting, the update would have some colateral effect ?
<carlos> cprov: your update?
<cprov> carlos: no, the pitti tool update
<carlos> yes
<carlos> when that update is done
<carlos> all packages with translations will start producing a new tarball with translations as part of the list of files inside the .changes file
<cprov> eck, it's not backward compatible ...
<carlos> cprov: ?
<cprov> carlos: we need to coodenate this update too 
<carlos> cprov: 
<carlos> cprov: if you update your branch
<carlos> the old packages will be valid 
<cprov> carlos: IMO, the best thing to do would be activate the new behaviour via some cmdline option or similar
<carlos> and you will know what to do with translations
<cprov> carlos: if you say so, I'm happy
<carlos> cprov: the .changes file format is not changing at all
<carlos> it's just adding a new file
<carlos> anyway, you should talk with pitti about your compatibility concerns, just in case I'm missing something
<cprov> carlos: I'm just a little bit concerned by the fact of we have many many things depending on a branch which is very slow to review 
<carlos> cprov: hmmm, did you talk with kiko about that?
<cprov> carlos: sure the .changes format will be the same, but the way rosetta work with it will change a lot, AFAICS
<carlos> cprov: I had to leave yesterday so I don't know if you alreay talked about it
<cprov> carlos: yes, he is aware
<carlos> cprov: Rosetta is not using those files atm
<carlos> cprov: Rosetta is "stalled" until this is "fixed"
<carlos> I mean, Ubuntu imports into Rosetta are "stalled"
<pitti> hi guys
<carlos> pitti: hi
<cprov> carlos: really ? rosetta is stalled ... shhhhh 
<carlos> pitti: do you think that your update to pkgstriptranslations would produce any kind of incompability with old tools?
<cprov> carlos: when is the maximum ETA ?
<carlos> cprov: alreday passed?
<carlos> that's ASAP
<cprov> carlos: aff
<pitti> carlos: which tools do you mean?
<pitti> carlos: the only change is that it adds the translation tarball to the .changes file
<pitti> carlos: i. e. it doesn't change the format of tarballs, etc.
<carlos> pitti: I know, but the standard debian tools will be able to handle that change without problems?
<carlos> pitti: or old versions of soyuz
<cprov> pitti: hi, what will be the consequences of an imediatte upload of pkgstriptrans.. in dapper ?
<carlos> I suppose they will ignore that new file from the .changes file, right?
<pitti> carlos: no idea; they might choke on the auxiliary upload in the raw-translations section
<Kinnison> older soyuz will fail the uploads most likely
<pitti> carlos: but that's more of a Kinnison/elmo question
<pitti> cprov: no idea, sorry; that entirely depends on LP upload processing, and how the tarballs are fed to Rosetta; nothing else cares about the change
<carlos> cprov: is that a problem? is there any possibility that you need to roll back your changes?
<cprov> Kinnison: not my current branch, I suppose. It will invoke rosetta code to properly import translation files, is that right ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Clean up build listings, with icons for each state (bug 3839) (r3144: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<pitti> carlos: with that switch, will the translation tarballs still be available in a public place? so that I can fall back to my old scripts in an emergency?
<Kinnison> cprov: if you and carlos are satisfied then yes
<cprov> Kinnison: yes, we have a good test and will test stuff end-to-end in mawson before rollout 
<carlos> pitti: I suppose they will be available just like any other file referenced by the .changes one
<carlos> Kinnison: ^^^ Could you confirm it?
<Kinnison> cprov: I'd suggest that once the codeline is in place, pitti should find a way to do a single package upload using dpkg-distaddfile (perhaps manually) to see if it works end-to-end
<Kinnison> cprov: then if end-to-end seems fine in production he can upload a new pkgstriptranslations
<cprov> pitti: I'm concerned about how the things will work when I rollout soyuz and we didn't update pkgstriptranslations
<carlos> cprov: that's not a problem
<Kinnison> cprov: a non-updated pkgstriptranslations behaves as now, and isn't an issue
<carlos> old .changes file will still work. We handle them as packages without translations
<cprov> carlos: right, we continue to be able to grab the translations directly from the builder
<pitti> cprov: I can upload a new pkgstriptranslations with the dpkg-distaddfile call within 2 minutes, just tell me when I should
<pitti> Kinnison: sure, that's no problem
<cprov> pitti: rollout will be tomorrow mornign I think, we need to setup the sandbox first 
<pitti> Kinnison: if you allow me to do a binary-only upload (since that's what the buildds will do)
<cprov> okay okay, if I can rollout w/o break rosetta, I'm satisfied 
<Kinnison> pitti: That's a bit hard to do without you being a buildd :-) I was thinking you could modify a small source package appropriately, but perhaps that's not going to be needed once cprov/carlos have done their tests
<carlos> cprov: I confirm it to you, you can rollout now your code without breaking Rosetta at all
<pitti> Kinnison: well, source uploads will never have a translation tarball usually, but if you need that, I can certainly construct one
<Kinnison> pitti: that was what I was thinking
<Kinnison> pitti: but obviously not until cprov gives you the go-ahead
<cprov> pitti: it won't be necessary, when I rollout new soyuz, I will let you know, then you can upload your pkg and we will handle the remaining translations 
<Kinnison> pitti: listen to cprov, he's the man :-)
* cprov hides
<carlos> ;-)
<pitti> cprov: sounds good :)
<pitti> carlos: what will happen with the tarballs that are generated until tomorrow? can you fetch them from lamont's home dir and manually import them?
* Kinnison lunches over a workrave break
<cprov> pitti: yes, expect some ping tomorrow morning tops
<carlos> pitti: yes, I will need to write a script to do that
<carlos> hmmm
<pitti> carlos: alternatively, if it's easier for you, I can give you a tarball with all current translations
<pitti> carlos: which has the same format as the rosetta output
<carlos> pitti: no, I need it splitted by sourcepackage
<pitti> carlos: but I guess just importing the original tarballs should work (that's what rosetta needs to do anyway :) )
<pitti> carlos: ok, fine
<carlos> so It's just a matter of upload it
<pitti> great to see progress here
<carlos> cprov: I will need an extra code change
<pitti> we need to settle and stabilize that langpack building process
<carlos> to block any translation tarball that isn't for 'main' section
<cprov> carlos: no problem, grab my mine and send me yours
<carlos> pitti: I suppose it's better to block the tarballs at the import point instead of being part of pkgstriptranslations...
<carlos> pitti: what do you think?
<carlos> pitti: we are going to import only packages in main
<carlos> as universe will not have language packs neither have the resources to get translations updates from Rosetta 
<carlos> at least until we link Rosetta with bzr
<SteveA> daf: would you show pitti the scrape.py and oops pages you use for launchpad's own bug triage?
<daf> SteveA: sure
<pitti> carlos: fine for me
<pitti> hi daf :)
<daf> hi pitti!
<daf> I've developed a tool for querying bugs in ways Malone doesn't allow yet
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py
<daf> it uses a simple API to fetch data from Launchpad
<carlos> pitti: Well, I was asking more if you think is useful to generate the translation tarball always and filterout the imports vs. generate only it for packages in main.
<SteveA> daf: now that we have the rfc-822 bug pages, it needn't be called "scrape" anymore
<daf> SteveA: true -- do you have a better name in mind?
<pitti> carlos: that already happens - we already have translation tarballs for all packages (also universe)
<pitti> carlos: pkgstriptranslation just doesn't strip the translations out of universe .debs
<SteveA> daf: it's mostly a milestone report, but with some other things too
<SteveA> daf: it is to support the launchpad bug triage process
<carlos> pitti: and what do you think it's the best solution? keep producing the tarballs or just ignore its creation if the package is not in main?
<pitti> carlos: I would keep the tarballs somewhere and eventually import them into Rosetta
<carlos> ok
<pitti> carlos: since upstreams might want to use Rosetta, too, the MOTUs might want to pull new translations, etc
<pitti> carlos: so I'd like to keep current pkgstriptranslation's semantics, if that's fine for you
<carlos> it's ok
<carlos> pitti: anyway, Daniel told me that they are not able to handle translations from Rosetta
<pitti> they don't?
<carlos> pitti: so even when upstream uses Rosetta, the sourcepackage translations will not be there
<SteveA> daf: there are a lot of confirmed bugs listed on scrape.py that are about infrastructure
<daf> SteveA: yes
<siretart> launchpad.net down? (me cannot ping)
<carlos> pitti: he said that until we get bzr integration, they don't have the resources to fetch manually the .po files and do a new upload with the translation updates just before the release
<daf> SteveA: I'll add code to filter by subscriber
<SteveA> siretart: works for me
<siretart> hm. ok
<daf> same here
<siretart> ah, works again
<pitti> daf: nice; showing all of my bugs on just one page would already save me a lot of headaches
<siretart> From 82.211.81.76 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<siretart> 64 bytes from gangotri.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.179): icmp_seq=5 ttl=53 time=75.3 ms
<siretart> *shrug*
<siretart> some dns foo
<seb128> Ubugtu:  bug #31487
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31487 in synaptic "Synaptic opens behind other windows" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31487
<seb128> hum, works here
<seb128> it just did a "-Ubugtu- Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: (113, 'No route to host')" before
<stratus> I'm writing a library (in python) to provide some launchpad access methods for external applications...
<stratus> I've some problems with authentication (cookielib + urllib2), i think it's because in the login page there are two forms.
<Znarl> Short network outage for gangotri was caused by network reconfiguration.  It is now working fine.
<SteveA> stratus: launchpad understands basic auth headers
<stratus> SteveA: oh!
* stratus hides
<SteveA> it doesn't challenge ever, though
<stratus> hmm
<SteveA> so, it is a bit hidden
<SteveA> it also isn't a "supported" feature
<daf> stratus: I have Python code for authenticating against Launchpad
<SteveA> so, please let me know what you're doing with it, so it makes it worth keeping around :-)
<stratus> daf: my bzr repo is in http://people.debian.org/~stratus/bzr/launchme--main
<daf> SteveA: scrape.py uses Basic auth headers
<stratus> SteveA: my first goals are products rdf and download the entire tarball from rosetta (due to upstream integration and review)
<daf> stratus: I'm afraid I don't have time to look at your code right now
<daf> stratus: I used to do cookie login using mechanize, so it can work
<stratus> daf: no problem, really. it's in early stages (i think i started this weekend)
<daf> stratus: but using Basic auth is simpler
<stratus> daf: sure it's, i missed the basic auth stuff, i didn't know that it was supported
<stratus> SteveA: btw, thanks.
<SteveA> stratus: one other thing. daf too.
<SteveA> consider using a unique user-agent for each of your external tools
<daf> good idea -- I'll add one now
<SteveA> as this will help us see what you're doing with it, and help with a diagnosis if we change things that makes what you're doing break
<stratus> SteveA: i was using the urllib2 user-agent, but i changed it for a browser, to test. I'll opt for 'launchme', because it's the library name anyway.
<SteveA> okay, cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs/31114 (Searching for unknown person causes an oops) (r3145: Guilherme Salgado)
<daf> weird, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs/31114 is a 404
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31114 in launchpad "Searching for unknown person causes an oops (len() of unsigned object)" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<salgado> daf, s/bugs/bug/
<salgado> my bad, sorry
<daf> oh, right
<daf> there should probably be a redirect there
<salgado> indeed. and I think I've seen a bug for that already
<Kinnison> daf: it's not clear how to switch scrape.py to asking about a different product
<daf> different to what?
<Kinnison> launchpad
<daf> it doesn't filter by product by default
<daf> use e.g. "product:launchpad-buildd" to filter
<Kinnison> It'd be nice to see it against other things
<Kinnison> Eg. product:libgfshare
<daf> ah
<Kinnison> or package:ubuntu/gnome-power-manager
<daf> it doesn't have libgsfshare in its cache
<daf> I suppose I could make it update the cache on demand
<Kinnison> :-)
<daf> I wanted to get rid of the cache entirely but that turned out to be too slow
<daf> stub: 
<daf>     TODO: Including the single quotes was a stupid decision.
<daf>     -- StuartBishop 2004/11/24
<SteveA> what's that from, daf?
<daf> quote_like()
<SteveA> it this implicated in an oops?
<daf> no
<daf> it is implicated in a code review
<SteveA> then probably not important for now
<daf> it would be a pain to fix because of all the code that uses it, I think
<daf> but we could do def quote_like(x): return "'%s'" % quote_like_without(quotes(x))
<SteveA> it is not used much
<SteveA> 18 times perhaps
<SteveA> maybe 27
<SteveA> but even so
<SteveA> not too much
<daf> right-o
<daf> well, as it turns out, the use case for having it without quotes just went away
<daf> how do I recover my password for lists.ubuntu.com?
<SteveA> you may have many passwords
<SteveA> but there is a mailman page for that
<daf> ah, found it
<daf> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/options/launchpad
* carlos -> lunch
<spiv> daf: pong
<spiv> SteveA: pong
* daf tries to remember what he wanted spiv for
<SteveA> hello spiv
<SteveA> i originally pingged you for a phone call, but it's probably extremely late in sydney now
<SteveA> then i pinged you to tell you that i had broken RF temporarily, and one of your merges would most likely fail
<SteveA> i broke it by merging something into sqlos
<spiv> Yeah, it is.  Life keeps taking over my evenings...
<SteveA> so, it seems that sqlos merges don't run launchpad tests
<SteveA> but they should do
<spiv> I know that buildbot merges do run bzr tests, because that's what keeps failing my buildbot merge :)
<spiv> lifeless is busily fixing that, though.
<spiv> I'll resubmit my lp merge, as it appears the sqlos issue has been fixed (or at least reverted)?
<SteveA> fixed
<SteveA> i gave mpt the zcml stanza to remove in launchpad
<SteveA> we were allowing ISelectResults.count in launchpad
<spiv> (Or I will, once this one-line commit gets pushed -- the fix revealed a bug in a standalone page test, now that they are being isolated from each other)
<SteveA> we're now doing so in sqlos, because I added 'count' to ISelectResults
<SteveA> and removed a __len__ that had been left around in ISelectResults
<daf> SteveA: mailman is taking a long time mailing me my password
<SteveA> try again perhaps
<jbailey> daf: I've found it really nice to  be on the CAnonical imap server.
<jbailey> daf: It seems that sometimes things take a bit to mail externally that show up just about instantly on it.
<daf> hmm
<daf> SteveA: should we have a policy on using __used_for__ for view classes?
<daf> SteveA: it's ad-hoc at the moment
<daf> SteveA: I think all or nothing would be better
<SteveA> yes it is
<SteveA> we'll change it to using something else, that also eases up the zcml, when we have the new zope
<SteveA> which i expect will be sometime later this week...
<daf> I see
<daf> I gather that Zope 3.2 will bring many benefits
<SteveA> so, don't worry about it right now
<SteveA> yes
<daf> ok, I'll make a note of it for alter
<SteveA> daf, carlos: is updateStatistics from lib/canonical/rosetta/__init.py:RosettaApplication even used?
<daf> I don't know
<SteveA> i can't find a place that it is used
* carlos checks it
<daf> removing lib/canonical/rosetta is something I worked on in July
<daf> there's a bug assigned to me on it
<SteveA> i'm going to remove it now
<daf> ok
<daf> bug #28996
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28996 in rosetta "canonical.rosetta's death sentence" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28996
<carlos> SteveA: isn't it used to update the cached values for the main page?
<SteveA> not that i can see
<daf> remove it, submit a merge, see if tests fail
<SteveA> ddaa: what is lib/SCM ?
<ddaa> that's a Scheme implementation
<SteveA> daf, carlos: the front pages work
<SteveA> ddaa: it has mixed tabs and spaces for indentation
<SteveA> which is kinda worrying
<SteveA> why do we need a scheme implementation?
<ddaa> You know Arch guys are fond of putting interpreters in their tools.
<ddaa> I'm joking.
<SteveA> it's really a forth implementation..
<daf> SteveA: it's a cron script that would fail, I think
<ddaa> It's an abstract SCM interface, that's providing the basis for common CVS and SVN and Arch support.
<ddaa> lifeless' crack
<daf> SteveA: (if anything)
<ddaa> (I do not mean that in a derogatory way)
<cprov> SteveA: mpt: seems that r3144 is broken, see:
<cprov>   Module canonical.launchpad.browser.build, line 110, in setupBuildList
<cprov>     self.batch = Batch(builds, start)    Module canonical.lp.z3batching, line 41, in __init__
<cprov>     listlength = list.count()  ForbiddenAttribute: ('count', <sqlobject.main.SelectResults object at 0xb529824c>)
<SteveA> daf: so it is
<SteveA> cprov: update sqlos
* SteveA mails the list about updating sqlos
<ddaa> SteveA: lifeless had some trouble with pep8 at first, and there was nobody to enforce it on him.
<cprov> SteveA: right, it should not be done yet in the built lp tree
<SteveA> cprov: pardon
<cprov> SteveA: thanks 
<SteveA> daf: yes, it is used in a cron script
<SteveA> which is crack
<SteveA> why would a cron script use anything from an object that represents the rosetta homepage?
<cprov> SteveA: I use the launchpad pre-built tree and it looks old yet, just a matter of time 
<SteveA> cprov: ok
<daf> SteveA: the code is clearly in the wrong place
<carlos> SteveA: I suppose that when Mark added it to the cached infrastructure he didn't move it outside the Rosetta object
<SteveA> crack
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Allow running single standalone page tests with e.g. "./test.py lib xx-bug-index" (r3146: Andrew Bennetts)
<lamont> cprov-lunch: do we have a buildd-mgmt ui yet?>
<cprov-lunch> lamont: no, not yet
<lamont> ok.  just holler when, eh?
<cprov-lunch> lamont: we have a cmdline tool scripts/buildd-monitor.py
<stub> cprov-lunch: What account do you need to connect to the database from on mawson? launchpad? cprov?
<cprov-lunch> lamont: any hints/suggestions are welcome, file a bug on this 
<cprov-lunch> stub: since we don't have facist permission in mawson, launchpad & cprov would be fine 
<lamont> cprov-lunch: little things are needed like "clear this depwait (because the autodepwait stuff got it wrong)", etc.
<cprov-lunch> lamont: this action is called "reset build" and can be done in the build page by LP admin
<cprov-lunch> lamont: but we do need actions like: reset builder, abort current build, etc
<ddaa> SteveA: importd-bzr plan drafting is complete. Now waiting for resolution of open issues.
<SteveA> ok, great
<cprov-lunch> lamont: currently we can only change builder mode (MANUAL/AUTO) and mark a builder as fail
* cprov-lunch real lunch, starving 
* daf -> lunch
<stub> cprov-lunch: There is now a new launchpad_dogfood on mawson for you
<SteveA> stub: the update-stats.py script apparently has no tests
<SteveA> i ran it manually and i don't think i've broken it
<stub> It runs on production
<SteveA> what i mean is, i'm making a modification to it now
<stub> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_update_stats.py
<SteveA> ah, thanks
<SteveA> i didn't expect to find the test there
<stub> I think I threw that together - just minimal - last time I played with it.
<stub> Well, Mark wrote it so that is understandable :-)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix karma for bug task modification, so that karma is credited on FIXRELEASED, instead of FIXCOMMITTED (r3147: Brad Bollenbach)
<SteveA> it passed
<SteveA> hurrah
<raketti> how do i kill gdm so, that it doesn't restart?
<raketti> oops! :D
<jbailey> raketti: ECHAN, but /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<raketti> thanks :)
<kiko> go salgado-lunch go
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> salgado, I just reassigned 3 bugs on shipit from mako to you
<kiko> and check out the reporter's name in bug 29172
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29172 in shipit "Page width changing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29172
<salgado> kiko, ahhh, that came from the bugzilla import?
<kiko> yep.
<salgado> I was wondering why I didn't get notified about these bugs
<kiko> salgado, how's MM looking?
<salgado> kiko, well, that's his launchpad displayname. he'd need to provide another one containing only ASCII characters on shipit. I have no idea how his name would look like in plain ASCII, though
<kiko> me neither, but I'm curious
<salgado> so, MM has gotten a lot more tests. now I'm going to clean it up, review it quickly and add to the review queue
<kiko> DO IT
<kiko> did you manage to try and run it on mawson?
<kiko> carlos, how's PoMsgSetPage?
<carlos> kiko: working on #5751
<carlos> well, finishing it
<kiko> the ajax stuff
<kiko> ?
<carlos> yes
<kiko> isn't it better to finish off PMSP first?
<kiko> given it's been in-progress for months
<carlos> I have it working after some problems with javascript
<carlos> kiko: the ajax stuff should reduce the number of OPPs 
<carlos> kiko: I think it's more urgent
<kiko> carlos, I think that may be underestimating the 2500 queries I listed in email the other day.
<carlos> kiko: the suggestions are not being loaded by default
<carlos> only if the translator selects it
<carlos> kiko: anyway I will request a UI review by mpt when the branch is ready
<kiko> carlos, of those 2500 queries, how many were actually related to suggestions?
<SteveA> carlos: i want to review any ajax-related or js-related UI changes
<carlos> SteveA: sure, should I add it to your queue directly when it's ready?
<kiko> I wouldn't change +translate to being ajax, either, at least not at first
<kiko> I would offer it as a +translate-ajax or something
<kiko> it's something that will very possibly have cross-browser impact
<SteveA> kiko is right.  we must be very careful changing stuff like this
<kiko> aaanyway
<kiko> I want to see PMSP fixed
<kiko> and bug 1681 too
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<carlos> SteveA: I'm confused... didn't you suggest that change?
<SteveA> carlos: i suggested it as an idea for the future
<SteveA> not for doing right now
<carlos> ok
<kiko> carlos, if you do a careful query analysis of the OOPSes I posted 
<kiko> you might find out that suggestions are not the enemy
<salgado> kiko, no, I haven't tested it on mawson yet
<kiko> salgado, I'd like to see the results of that
<SteveA> carlos: btw, i'm working on CrowdControl code, and I think I'll be moving the permissions checks into the security code, as in bug 4814
<carlos> SteveA: cool
<salgado> btw, Znarl, what's the status of rt#2939?
<kiko> salgado, took the words out of my mouth
<kiko> carlos, when can you get back to me on the OOPS analysis?
<carlos> kiko: I'm looking at it atm
<kiko> okay, thanks
<kiko> it's a LOT of queries..
<kiko> salgado, can you close out bug 31390, then?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31390 in pylib python2.4-pylib "post installation script failing by attempting to compile stuff it shouldn't" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31390
<kiko> salgado, we also have updated CoC text.. fun :)
<salgado> kiko, but the problem still occurs in breezy. should I mark it fixed for dapper?
<kiko> the bug is fix released
<kiko> it is not a backport bug
<kiko> so no need to concern yourself whether it still occurs in breezy
<kiko> the only reason to use distrorelease tasks is for backports.
<Mez> backpoets?
<kiko> that too
<carlos> kiko: your log with sampledata is not a good way to debug the sql queries
<carlos> kiko: sampledata doesn't have too many examples for suggestions
<kiko> carlos, perhaps we need better sampledata.
<carlos> kiko: yes, we need better sampledata
<kiko> or perhaps you want to run the profiler code on a tree against staging
<carlos> kiko: well, perhaps the same test you did with the evolution's POTemplate would be more helpful
<carlos> kiko: but staging is much better to test it
<carlos> kiko: how did you do it
<carlos> ?
<kiko> I can re-run against evolution if you like
<carlos> kiko: yes, please
<kiko> I used the patch I sent to the launchpad list
<kiko> but it is easy for me to re-run
<carlos> there are more than one .pot file for evolution so we would get more queries
<kiko> carlos, can you give me a path against localhost?
<kiko> or paths
<carlos> sure
<carlos> kiko: http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+translate
<carlos> that should be enough
<kiko> ddaa, did you notice the uncaught ConnectionError exception in update-branches.py yesterday?
<carlos> at least it has a second template to look suggestions at
<kiko> great
<ddaa> kiko: nope
<kiko> ddaa, msged you on traceback
<kiko> carlos, nice reduction of failures in rosetta-poimport
<kiko> you should really get the getPORevisionDate bug fixed
<ddaa> kiko: generally, there are a few things I'd like to fix in that script, like improving logging, supporting database bounces, etc. But as long as it's working most of he time there are more urgent issues for me to work on.
<kiko> okay
<carlos> yeah, that's the next step
<kiko> I was just suggesting a try/except, ddaa, not the eiffel tower IYKWIM :)
<ddaa> kiko: but thanks for telling me
<kiko> sure
<ddaa> kiko: I might actually get a few idle cycles this week. I'll try to look at it.
<kiko> okay, cool
<carlos> cprov: hi, how is going that mawson test?
<cprov> carlos: bad, have no DB login yet, but current pgsql is already 8
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cprov: please, ping me if you get it ready today
<cprov> carlos: sure
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<cprov> carlos: unfortunatelly, stub left me with no information about the current state of the task, we may need to wait til tomorrow morning
<kiko> ARGH
<carlos> ok
<kiko> I HATE HEARING THAT
<kiko> salgado, read my reply to your question above, sorry for not saying your name
<salgado> kiko, the one about fixing 31390?
<salgado> or rather, marking it fixed
<kiko> right
<kiko> probably package-reassigning it too
<kiko> matsubara, I'm confused by bug 31364.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31364 in launchpad "BinaryPackageRelease is either unused or untested" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31364
<kiko> matsubara, did you explain to mpt what the exact problem we were having was?
<kiko> or is the problem caused by null right portlets some other bug?
<matsubara> kiko: nope. I just pointed him to the page that uses binarypackagerelease.pt
<kiko> matsubara, well, you didn't help him very much then.
<kiko> can you please follow-up through email and explain the actual problem?
<kiko> I've commented on the bug clarifying
<matsubara> kiko: I think you're confused
* daf -> yoga
<kiko> am I?
<kiko> matsubara, are we not talking about the bug where the page layout blows up when you remove the right portlet?
<matsubara> kiko: the bug you explained to him is bug 31342
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31342 in launchpad "Launchpad main_template is broken when there's no actions portlet" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31342
<kiko> oh. doh.
<kiko> I am confused.
<matsubara> indeed
<kiko> NEVER MIND MEEEE
<kiko> matsubara, daf: what is the bug used for +translate timeouts?
<kiko> because bug 31406 and bug 31410 are dupes of it
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31406 in launchpad "OOPS-45C507 when trying to add source package openoffice.org2 to a bug report" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31406
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31410 in rosetta "OOPS-45A501 Timeout opening translation page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31410
<matsubara> kiko: bug 31406 is a dupe of 4845 and it's already duped.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31406 in launchpad "OOPS-45C507 when trying to add source package openoffice.org2 to a bug report" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31406
<matsubara> kiko: and I thought bug 31410 was a dupe of bug 31333, but daf was explaining to me the issue, but had to leave. we'll sort this out late when he comes back.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31410 in rosetta "OOPS-45A501 Timeout opening translation page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31410
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31333 in rosetta "Separate update in POST from rendering of form via redirect()" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31333
<matsubara> s/late/later/
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> matsubara, I think both are dupes of the same bug, but...
<kiko> bug 4845
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4845 in malone "assigning of package bug targets needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<kiko> matsubara, I don't think bug 4845 is what you meant. :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4845 in malone "assigning of package bug targets needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<matsubara> check out the oops for bug 31406
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31406 in launchpad "OOPS-45C507 when trying to add source package openoffice.org2 to a bug report" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31406
<matsubara> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-14/C507
<kiko> I typod
<kiko> bradb, are you planning on fixing bug 31414?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31414 in malone "Source and Binary Package Name on the +editstatus page are confusing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31414
<kiko> bradb, could it be fixed by dropping binary package name from the schema entirely?
<bradb> kiko: Maybe though dropping binary package will (1) lose information and (2) make the UI a bit more confusing, i.e. the user might wonder why, after setting package name to "foo-doc" it got "changed" to "foo"
<bradb> And there's no way to workaround it, if we're not storing foo-doc anywhere.
<kiko> we can add it to the initial comment/description.
<kiko> (strawman)
<bradb> I can imagine that it could be useful to know the exact bp as well, in the case of weird apt-get install errors.
<bradb> kiko: If we would store it in the comment/description, we might as well just store leave it in the schema.
<bradb> s/store leave/leave/
<kiko> no
<kiko> we could say "Initially reported against binary package name: XXX"
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: I have the AJAX thing working now with some hardcoded values
<kiko> and then you wouldn't need to take care of editing/changing/fixing it as we go
<carlos> it lacks tests but if you want to take a look...
<kiko> carlos, have a URL for testing?
<carlos> to my local launchpad installation?
<carlos> let me open the port
<bradb> kiko: That wouldn't be useful information, IMHO. When a developer comes along and changes the bug to be on the correct source package, the "Initially reported on ..." just pollutes the comment.
<bradb> Best to ask the Ubuntu devs though.
<ddaa> kiko: !!!
<kiko> bradb, then drop the field completely -- mdz has said so already
<kiko> ddaa, I'll be your huckleberry
<ddaa> how can that ConnectionError possibly happen in the first place???
<ddaa> "No route to host" !?!?!
<bradb> kiko: Why did he want to drop it?
<kiko> ddaa, datacenter migration maybe?
<kiko> bradb, because it's useless complexity?
<kiko> that's what I recall at least
<ddaa> kiko: nothing was migrated on tuesday...
<bradb> kiko: It is now, but it needn't be.
<bradb> kiko: And it's definitely not useless.
<kiko> bradb, make your case, but I'd be in favor of dropping it and doing what I suggest above.
<bradb> e.g. jbailey sometimes knows the binary package that a bugtask should be reported on, and can't be arsed to look up the source package. if he sets the task on "foo-doc" and the page returns with simply "foo", that's confusing.
<bradb> (this use case comes from a chat yesterday with jbailey)
<kiko> I'll talk to jbailey, but even risking repeating myself, I WANT TO DROP THAT FIELD :)
* jbailey phases in.
<jbailey> (three nick highlights in a row is actually enough to get my attention...)
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, I knew you weren't /really/ "asking" me if it should be dropped. :)
<jbailey> bradb: It's less a case of "can't be arsed" as to "you're a computer, you figure it out."
<bradb> jbailey: Absolutely.
<kiko> bradb, I asked if it "could be dropped".
<bradb> 98% of my interactions with software fall into that category
<kiko> jbailey, note that you would still retain that, with the advantage of not needing to maintain the field later.
<bradb> kiko: It needn't be maintained if we fix the bug.
<jbailey> kiko: Sounds like the right solution.  That way I can just type "libc6" in and have it automatically know the right thing/
<jbailey> I shouldn't have to care that the source package might be different.
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> I believe having only one editable field on that form makes sense.
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> "package"
<bradb> (i.e. one "package name" field)
<bradb> yeah
<jbailey> source or binary, either way.
<carlos> kiko: So, should I stop the AJAX task for the moment or finish it?
<kiko> jbailey, exactly -- you'd be allowed to enter the binary package, the filed-a-bug message would say "Filing bug against glibc-devel (implied from binary package libc6)"
<carlos> kiko: If you think there are other high priority tasks I don't have any problem to leave it for a while and finish it later
<kiko> jbailey, I just don't want us to lug around the extra binary package name field
<kiko> jbailey, and now have to add constraints to make it make sense
<kiko> carlos, I think it's nice to put the branch up for review as-is
<kiko> and then focus on other stuff
<bradb> jbailey: Is it never useful to know about the specific bin pkg for a bug? e.g. with weird installation or config errors?
<carlos> kiko: It lacks tests or old tests fixes
<jbailey> kiko: It's probably worth double checking with two heavy debbugs users to ask them if there's ever a case where the binary package is needed.
<kiko> jbailey, bradb, OIthe information would be 
<kiko>  errr
<kiko> jbailey, bradb, Othe information would be 
<kiko> jbailey, bradb, I'm proposing the information would be stored in the initial description
<carlos> kiko: is that ok? I suppose if I warn the reviewer it should not be a problem (I'm not going to merge the branch until it's finished)
<kiko> Initially filed against binary package foo
<kiko> so you would know the name
<jbailey> bradb: I haven't come across a need for it, but I'm not a heavy debugs user.  The only thing I generally get from the binary package name is infered arch information.
<jbailey> kiko, bradb: Kamion and seb128 are the two I'd probably check with on that.
* carlos needs to leave now. 
<kiko> right
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<kiko> carlos, no problem at all
<jbailey> Both of them have experience with debbugs which keeps them separate and would probably be able to tell you their use cases for that information.
<bradb> jbailey: If you guys never have a need to keep the binary package name around, then I agree it should be dropped. If there's any need for it though, storing it in the description would mean even more clicks and page loads to look at and maintain that information.
<carlos> kiko: ok
<carlos> cheers
<bradb> but yeah, seb and Kamion 
<jbailey> MMmm
<kiko> bradb, again, the information is only marginally useful, probably in rare cases
<jbailey> The kernel folks, maybe, too, since their binary package information actually encodes the ABI information.
<jbailey> But possibly growing the ability to associate bugs with versions that Soyuz knows about would solve that, too.
<kiko> that is infestations 
<kiko> but I never said that
<jbailey> Yeah, I keep forgetting what the name for it is.
<bradb> Kamion: Do you have any reason to want to know specific binary packages that a bug affects?
<bradb> Or lamont?
<kiko> bradb, you will know the specific binary package, that's not the right question.
<kiko> question is whether you want to filter, sort or group by it
<bradb> kiko: If we store it in the description, sure, but I think I've already given reasons for why that's not a good idea.
<kiko> I haven't agreed with them.
<bradb> I was already getting complaints about maintaining that information on the +editstatus page, I can't imagine that having to force people to click over to +edit, change, and Save, is a way to make it easier to maintain that information. (And, as I say, I agree that only one "package name" field should be on the +editstatus page, just that we should also show bp there, if useful.)
<kiko> bradb, what do you mean, change?
<kiko> I think you're confused.
<kiko> I am only suggesting allowing entering a binary package when /filing/ a bug
<kiko> looking up the source package for it
<kiko> and indicating the binary package in the inital description
<kiko> period
<bradb> kiko: If bp pkg name is sometimes important, than maintaining that information becomes a burden because, when important, it means going to +edit and changing it there, instead of just editing the "Package Name" field on +editstatus, and seeing info about the bp (if we know it) right up with the other task info. Also, desc is bug-wide.
<bradb> s/than/then/
<kiko> bradb, I said INITIAL.
<kiko> the binary package information is not important. they didn't even have it in bugzilla
<jbailey> kiko: bugzilla is not the pinnacle of bug tracking.
<jbailey> It's a feature that debbugs does have - that's why I think it's worth asking some of the heavy users of it to figure out how it gets used.
* kiko waves hands
<kiko> this has nothing to do with how good or bad bugzilla is
<kiko> I'm just pointing out it was something the previous bug tracker lacked and that hasn't come up as a bug malone feature we're lacking
<kiko> anyway, I GIVE UP
<jbailey> Right, I'm simply challenging your assertion that its inexistance in bugzilla proves its unimportance.
<kiko> damned bilkeshedders
<kiko> can't type today either for some reason
<mdz> its presence in bugzilla is nothing but a pain in the ass for me
<mdz> er, in debbugs
* kiko looks at bradb 
<mdz> the binary package is only interesting as a convenience to the user
<mdz> who may not know the source package name but only the binary package name
<bradb> If the binary package is pretty much never useful then I agree that it should be removed.
<bradb> We'd have to accept the tradeoff that this will sometimes confuse users (e.g. when they edit the "package name" to "foo" and it changes to "bar", because "bar" is the package name.)
<bradb> s/the package name/the source package name/
<jbailey> bradb: Is it trivial to just list the binary packages next to the source name?
<jbailey> Or is that another 70,000 row query with SQLObject? =)
<kiko> it's another join
<bradb> jbailey: Do you mean that if I enter "foo", and the sp is "bar", that the "Package Name" (editable) field would say "bar", and "foo" would be shown somewhere beside that?
<kiko> not sqlobject's fault
<jbailey> bradb: Right.  Like Package: glibc (libc6, libc6.1, libc6-dev, libc6.1-dev, glibc-docs, nscd)
<bradb> jbailey: ah, showing all the bp's. I don't think we have room for that, tbh.
<jbailey> Then no worries.
<jbailey> Actually, glibc's probably among the nastier ones: 
<jbailey> Binary: libc6-dev, libc1-udeb, libc6-amd64, libc6-dev-i386, nscd, libc0.3-dbg, libc6.1-dev, libc6-s390x, libc1-dbg, libc6.1-pic, libc0.3-dev, libc6-ppc64, libc0.3-prof, libnss-files-udeb, libc6.1, libc6-prof, libc6, libc0.3-pic, libc0.3-udeb, libc0.3, libc1-pic, libc6-dev-s390x, libc6-pic, libnss-dns-udeb, zoneinfo-udeb, libc6.1-udeb, libc6-dbg, libc6-i386, libc6-sparc64, libc1-dev, libc6-sparcv9b, libc6-dev-ppc64, libc1, li
<jbailey> bc6.1-prof, libc6-udeb, libc6-dev-amd64, libc6-i686, libc6-dev-sparc64, libc6.1-dbg, libc1-prof, glibc-doc
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix OOPS-45D553 and add test for it. r=kiko (r3148: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> that's me and matsubara rocking the boat
<jbailey> "The motion of the ocean:
<jbailey> "
<kiko> matsubara, next time, include a description of what you are fixing in your commit message
<kiko> it makes it very hard to report the commit later
<kiko> thanks
<matsubara> kiko: ok, I usually put the bug title, since that doesn't have one, I forgot.
<kiko> I know
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes to link-external-sourcecode, the slacker's best friend: sanity check invocation and paths, force linking (r3149: kiko)
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> take THAT pqm
<lifeless> moin
<lifeless> SteveA: thats why I want to run the all the tests on every commit again
<cprov> see you tomorrow, guys
<kiko> matsubara, remind me -- isn't bug 31398 a dupe?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31398 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31398
<johnl> hi, can anyone provide any more information on the launchpad source code situation?  I know it's not open...
<kiko> johnl, it's not, indeed. what other information can I provide you?
<johnl> hi kiko
<johnl> well I'm wondering what the plan is.  what the motivations are etc.
<johnl> i can't seem to find much info
<johnl> other than the launchpad faq
<kiko> the plan is to eventually open-source it.
<matsubara> kiko: duped it. it's a dupe of bug 30605
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30605 in rosetta "Timeout at +translate page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30605
<kiko> right now it is still too much in heavy design work to be usefully open-sourced
<kiko> matsubara, I think it's a dupe of a much earlier bug
<kiko> matsubara, what about bug 30602?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<kiko> and 30604?
<kiko> and 30605?
<kiko> matsubara, I think those are all dupes of the same bug
<johnl> kiko: cool.  has it not been commented on officially anywhere? a mail from the spaceman perhaps?  (no offence, I don't know who you are)
<kiko> bug 30607 too
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30607 in rosetta "Timeout Error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30607
<matsubara> kiko: the query expiring is different
<kiko> johnl, no publically-archived mail from the spaceman, unfortunately, but he has made it clear that he wants to OSS it when the time is right.
<kiko> matsubara, it is the same problem I suspect
<kiko> too many queries in +translate
<kiko> you can study the oops logs if you like
<kiko> but then give us a report on what is a problem
<johnl> kiko: ok thanks.  I'd suggest putting that in the faq.  put a few minds at rest :)
<kiko> I'll do that this week, sure.
<kiko> thanks for the feedback
<kiko> matsubara, bug 30610
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30610 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30610
<matsubara> kiko: it's marked as a dupe of 30602
<kiko> I think they are all dupes
<matsubara> bug 30605 follows a different code path than bug 30602
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30605 in rosetta "Timeout at +translate page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30605
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<kiko> does anyone have a lot of scrollback from this channel?
<kiko> I needed a URL carlos posted to me a while back
<matsubara> how long?
<kiko> I found it
<dholbach> hell
<dholbach> hello :)
<dholbach> Is the infrastructure for giving back source packages in place already?
<kiko> matsubara, if all those pages are more than 2000 queries, they are all dupes
<kiko> the bug summary is +translate issues MIND-BOGGLING number of queries
<matsubara> kiko: one is 148 queries and another is 275, is this unusual?
<kiko> that's quite low actually
<kiko> they are potentially not dupes then
<kiko> have you seen any of these multi-million-query oops?
<matsubara> nope
<kiko> look at the launchpad list for some email I sent on monday or tuesday
<matsubara> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-09/A547
<kiko> right
<kiko> matsubara, if you see one of those flag it
<kiko> and try and improve the summary of bugs you are duping
<kiko> to make sure the dupe targets are clearer
<matsubara> ok
<Kamion> bradb: the chief reason I've found for wanting binary packages is rough categorisation: for example, the bug reports against dpkg source that are on the dselect binary package can very productively be grouped separately, since they're basically an entirely separate set of bugs
<Kamion> bradb: there may be better ways to achieve that categorisation than grouping by binary packages; I'm not saying that's the only way or even the best way to do that
<Kamion> locales bugs against the glibc source are another example
<Kamion> (although no longer applicable in Ubuntu dapper, I guess)
<Kamion> comparing http://bugs.debian.org/src:dpkg with http://bugs.debian.org/dselect should provide a relatively good use case
<bradb> Kamion: Do you have many packages where binary-package-related bug categorization would be helpful?
<Kamion> personally?
<bradb> Kamion: You, or others that you know would benefit from this.
<Kamion> a few - in the past I've found it useful in cdebconf, debian-installer-utils, groff, openssh
<Kamion> but it's not really crucial in any of those cases
<Kamion> it seems to be a matter of personal taste so I don't know that I'd want to speak for other maintainers
<Kamion> some kind of fairly arbitrary user-controllable categorisation where you can attach keywords of your choice to bugs and search by those would do just as well, for example
<Kamion> the usertags stuff added to debbugs recently seems popular, although it's not exactly easy to use
<Kamion> to set up, that is
<bradb> ok, thanks for the info
<daf> matsubara: I'm back if you still have stuff you want to talk about
<SteveA> kiko: 
<SteveA> kiko: read the launchpad list.  i've done some analysis on rosetta queries.
<ddaa> Hey SteveA (or kiko), who do you think should be assigned bug 31106 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31106 in launchpad "Show URL of launchpad branch mirrors" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31106
<ddaa> I'd be happy to take ownership of it, but I'm notoriously bad at getting around to  fixing bugs.
<ddaa> (also, it cannot be fixed right now because it would conflict with daf's patch)
<SteveA> jamesh: around?
<SteveA> ddaa: you could ask daf about it
<ddaa> daf: ^
<SteveA> it's a bit late at night, though
<SteveA> an email to the mailing list might be better
<ddaa> he was around less than 30 mins ago
<daf> hi
<SteveA> daf: go to sleep! :-)
<daf> which page(s) do the URLs need to be shown on?
<daf> SteveA: isn't it 00:30 for you?
<SteveA> yes it is
<SteveA> i've been doing some very exciting query analysis
<SteveA> we can trivially cut +translate page times in half
<daf> so exciting that it's keeping you awake, evidently
<daf> oh, that *is* exciting
<daf> how?
<ddaa> daf: the $branch/+index page
<ddaa> daf: I think you are familiar with that page :)
<daf> indeed :)
<daf> ddaa: assign the bug to me
<SteveA> it is conceivable that we can get a +translate page down from 12 seconds to just 2.5 seconds
<daf> that would make me very happy
<SteveA> although, that involves more work.
<SteveA> but we can see it is possible
<daf> +translate is one of the biggest sources of OOPSes
<SteveA> but, cutting it in half would be a big gain
<daf> absolutely
<daf> presumably this involves the big query on POSubmission
<SteveA> look at the spreadsheet i attached
<SteveA> it speaks for itself
<daf> ah, email; I'll read it in the morning
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> me too
* SteveA --> sleep
<daf> good night SteveA 
#launchpad 2006-02-21
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution is telling me I don't have access to this page.
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server works fine, however.
<raphink> jbailey: confirmed here
<jbailey> raphink: Thanks, I'm filing it now.
<raphink> :)
<jbailey> raphink: Will you confirm bug 31573 please?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31573 in launchpad "Evolution source package in Ubuntu page tells me I don't have access" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31573
<jbailey> Ubugtu: Thanks.
<raphink> jbailey: done
<jbailey> raphink: Thanks.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<raphink> hmm hello mpt 
<ajmitch_> hi
<dholbach> good night
<ddaa> Little game for you
<ddaa> Who can guess what this small icon represents?
<ddaa> http://ddaa.net/bazaar/emblem6.png
<lifeless> dog doing its business
<ddaa> lifeless: I cannot imagine how you manage to see that...
<lifeless> head in the top left, fire hydrant in bottom right, body between
<ddaa> mh... maybe an outline would help...
<spaescowboy> there's some sort of note, and a brick
<spaescowboy> represents? hmm
<spaescowboy> heh
<ddaa> It's meant to say "source code buttress"...
<ddaa> anybody would half a brain would see it's a flying buttress...
<ddaa> I do not mean to insult anybody...
<jamesh> lifeless: by the way, does the launchpad importd stuff handle time going backwards in CVS branch history?
<ddaa> I think that one is slightly better defined. http://ddaa.net/bazaar/emblem7.png
<ddaa> spaescowboy: btw, congrats for noticing the carefully tuned brick pattern
<mpt> The requested URL /bazaar/emblem7.png was not found on this server.
<ddaa> fixed
* ddaa puts that as the buttsource emblem
* mpt has NO idea what that is supposed to be
<ddaa> buttress on source
<ddaa> tell me, how'm supposed to represent that?
<mpt> A dog kissing a document?
<mpt> buttress on source
<mpt> ok, this is where I admit I don't know what buttress is
<lifeless> jamesh: FSVO backwards, yes.
<lifeless> jamesh: date stamp skew we should be quite robust on
<ddaa> oh, yeah, I actually see the dog, cute...
<lifeless> jamesh: popping revisions of the end we are not.
<lifeless> ddaa: see!
<ddaa> lifeless: but he does not see an hydrant, he sees a dog
<ddaa> I've not yet completely lost faith in my graphic abilities, I'm going to inflict a few more of those on you.
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I found that the CVS -> Subversion conversion script they're using for gnome doesn't seem to be so robust: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-hackers/2006-February/msg00078.html
<lifeless> jamesh: that sort of historical thing we should be pretty much immune to
<lifeless> jamesh: I spent ages on it, and though I've thought of an even better way now, its still seriously robust
<jamesh> nice
<lifeless> jamesh: it even handles revision-date loops
<lifeless> i.e. file A: rev 1.1 Time 1 message A, rev 1.2 Time 2 message B
<jamesh> I found that Tailor seems to have problems with date skew too
<lifeless> file B: rev 1.1 Time 2 message B, rev 1.2 Time 1 message A
<lifeless> we will handle that correctly.
<lifeless> by generating 3 revisions
<lifeless> rev 1: File A 1.1, file B not present
<lifeless> rev 2: File A 1.2, File B 1.1
<lifeless> rev 3: File A 1.2 File B 1.2
<lifeless> (yes thats an impossible corner case, but it represents a class of loops I've seen in the wild)
<lifeless> yes, I have no faith in Tailor or cvs2svn
<lifeless> As a one-shot system they are both fixable but AFAIK they are not fixed.
<lifeless> If you guys can wait for the bzr versions of importd I think you'll get much better results.
<jamesh> They seem set on doing the conversion middle of march :(
<lifeless> fork jhbuild to bzr :)
<jamesh> I'm planning to
<lifeless> I'm going nose-down for a while, back at a convenient break
<jamesh> I did a Tailor conversion after fixing the RCS files with vi :)
<spiv> The python cvs -> svn conversion has some annoying problem with dates from its conversion: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2005-November/058269.html
* ddaa chuckles
<ddaa> pathological but good example why repository-wide revno is a booooooorken idea...
<ddaa> spiv: unless the operator did something really stupid, cscvs should be able not to care, since we will only convert chunks where the timestamps should be monotonically increasing.
<spiv> ddaa: I just assumed that cscvs would do a better job :)
<ddaa> Well, I do not have to.
<ddaa> The breakage is linked to svn broken model.
<ddaa> Since cscvs does not convert _to_ svn it cannot have this problem.
<mpt> ddaa, since you're awake now (why?), should we discuss RCS imports?
<ddaa> I'm awake because I spent a couple of hours drawing a buttsource emblem
<ddaa> mpt: let's talk about it
<mpt> So, I'm perhaps in a good position here, because I know almost nothing about this subject
<ddaa> you might have noticed that for a few days I've been ranting/bitching/pleading for various changes to the productseries model in the mailing list and the bugtracker.
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Is this the sort of thing where a spec would be useful to tie all the design details together and ensure they work as a whole?
<mpt> or would that be a net waste of time?
<ddaa> basically, I want to convince you because I think a few important UI model changes are needed, so it's going to go through you in the end anyway.
<ddaa> Mh... maybe a spec would be useful...
<ddaa> there's at least two idea in the air so far.
<ddaa> (at first there was only one, but Keybuk generously suggested another one)
<mpt> ok. Why does Launchpad care about RCS stuff at all?
<ddaa> mpt: because a large part of my job is converting upstream RCS repositories (CVS an SVN currently) into Bazaar branches.
<mpt> why?
<mpt> what are the resulting Bazaar branches useful for?
<ddaa> at least two things
<mpt> (btw we seem to have <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BranchImports> on this already)
<ddaa> this spec is just a minor bit
<ddaa> One of the important pages is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TheBazaar
<ddaa> So, the grand plan is that in the end
<ddaa> the source code for most major open source projects will have its history in bzr branches
<ddaa> that will be used by HCT
<ddaa> to allow packagers to easily share patches across distribution boundaries
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> There's a dizzying number in moving parts involved in getting there, so I'm not going to get in the detail.
<ddaa> One aspect of that grand plan is importing a fine-grained revision history of upstream projects into bzr.
<ddaa> Automatic RCS imports are also instrumental in delivering GrumpyGroundhog.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> A more immediate use case for normal people is using bzr to hack on projects that care nothing about bzr.
<ddaa> That's also a good thing to "subvert" the projects into using bzr progressively.
<mpt> (wow, this is a whole world of specs I've never seen before)
<ddaa> One scenario would be that a few devs start hacking on bzr for their own convenience, publish their branch, and slowly all members of the project gain awareness of bzr benefits.
<mpt> right
<ddaa> eventually, the core devels say "okay now that branch is mainline" and the RCS import becomes history.
<mpt> nifty
<ddaa> Or not, but a subset of the hackers can still use bzr to collaborate and prepare patches to send to core devs.
<ddaa> So, that's a big big projects which has been in the works ever since the company exists. And has suffered delays for many many reasons.
<ddaa> Mostly reasons like "it's a really complex and hard problem"
<ddaa> mpt: so are the use cases clear to you, now?
<mpt> yep
<ddaa> Since the project has been in the work for so long, it has accreted a stupendous amount of cruft.
<ddaa> To set up a RCS import, at the moment
<ddaa> one has to create a ProductSeries.
<ddaa> The main purpose of a ProductSeries is to model how big projects maintain parallel lines of development, like apache1 and apache2, or the major versions of postgres, or the various branches of automake. 
<ddaa> For the most part, these "series" have a life of their own, their are projects inside the project.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> mpt: that's the point where you can start to smell an attempt to "model the open-source world".
<mpt> So do some products not have product series in the real world?
<ddaa> most of them don't
<ddaa> projects only develop series when they grow big enough to spare resources on maintaining stable branches
<ddaa> most projects just work on a main branch, make a release (though many do not even do that) and move on
<mpt> so at the moment you're creating fake product series for these products?
<ddaa> Yeah that's one of the issues. Many project have only one series, called various names like "main", "trunk", "head", "1.0", etc.
<ddaa> For such projects, the series is just an extra layer of indirection.
<ddaa> The project has a whole has releases, has packages, translations, etc. but it needs a series just to access those features.
<mpt> This seems a bit analagous to translations, where a bunch of things have only one template
<mpt> requiring an extra click
<ddaa> I know nothing about translations...
<ddaa> So one of the ideas would be giving Products an implicit ProductSeries
<ddaa> which could have a NULL name, or some reserved name like "main".
<ddaa> That would allow presenting the features for that ProductSeries as if they were features of the Product itself.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> Another issue, one that's more important to me because I think it's not just a UI issue, but really a model bug
<ddaa> is the way RCS imports are coupled to ProductSeries
<ddaa> ATM, a ProductSeries has 0 or 1 RCS import defined within it.
<ddaa> The only way to set up a RCS import is to create a ProductSeries.
<ddaa> Can you see the hidden assumption?
<mpt> apart from that all products must have product series?
<ddaa> The hidden assumption is that: RCS imports are only used for foreign repositories which are used to cut releases.
<mpt> and not for ...?
<ddaa> and not for branch that developpers use to collaborate
<ddaa> or for branch that they use for any godforsaken reason the devels came up with...
<ddaa> I have a couple of practical use cases, and a plausible future use case.
<ddaa> Practical use case: gnome-app-install
<ddaa> mvo used to work on gnome-app-install on the GNOME CVS
<ddaa> now he switched to bzr
<mpt> and now uses bzr instead
<ddaa> yet he still keeps the CVS around and wants it updated
<ddaa> because that the communication channel with the GNOME translation team.
<ddaa> Nothing to do with releases.
<mpt> so he wants a bzr export, rather than an import?
<ddaa> mpt: syncing the CVS with bzr is his problem.
<ddaa> it's not possible to do it in the general case anyway
<ddaa> It's just an example of why a RCS import can be something else than a branch used to make releases.
<mpt> ok.
<ddaa> Another real world use case:
<ddaa> Some projects, I do not remember which ones, create one branch for each release.
<ddaa> They supposedly use that branch to do the stabilisation work.
<ddaa> Here the branch are used to do releases, but they are not release series.
<mpt> Mozilla does that, aiui
<ddaa> Actually, the branch for the release series should probably be something like a branch maintained by Dyson, the tarball importer, merging from the RCS import branches for each release.
<ddaa> Another real world use case:
<ddaa> some projects are unconscious enough to actually use CVS for feature branches.
<ddaa> Again, nothing to do with releases.
<mpt> unconscious? :-)
<ddaa> out of their mind, immune to pain, whatever
<ddaa> mpt: are those use case clear to you?
<ddaa> * those use cases
<mpt> the one about a branch for each release isn't entirely clear
<mpt> Are you saying we might want to import one release, but not the other releases in that series?
<ddaa> BTW, I'm not sure that mozilla is a good example. Their minor releases are probably treated as release series by packages.
<ddaa> mpt: I'm saying that for some project, a release series would actually be associated to a collection of RCS imports.
<ddaa> The actually branch representing the series would be merging from those rcs import branches. There's actually a tool out there that's supposedly able to find out which imported revision is closest to a tarball.
<ddaa> It's called Dyson, coded by Keybuk.
<ddaa> now the responsibility of niemeyer
<mpt> ok.
<ddaa> Now my pet use case:
<ddaa> when we implement imports from other DVCS
<ddaa> (because it's "when", not "if")
<ddaa> there will actually be a need for RCS imports for any random hacker's branch.
<ddaa> even people who are not owners of the product
<ddaa> Currently, the fact that RCS import is couple to a ProductSeries couples the ownership of the import to the ownership of the product.
<ddaa> That has not been a problem so far to be honest. But I think mainly because RCS imports did not have a lot of public adoption for a variety of reasons.
<mpt> ahh
<mpt> so this is for when we're trying to get people to switch from other DVCSes, rather than other CVCSes :-)
<ddaa> Also, examination of the Branch.url specified by the users show interesting things.
<ddaa> I noticed at least one branch whose URL was set to a SVN repository.
<mpt> That's supposed to be an URL of a page that describes the branch, correct?
<ddaa> No, that's supposed to be the URL of a bzr branch out there, that can be checked out using "bzr get".
<ddaa> The user got the checkout bit right.
<ddaa> So back to mvo's use case.
<ddaa> In an ideal world, he would detach the CVS import from the productseries, and attach his bzr branch to the productseries.
<ddaa> He does not need or want a productseries for the CVS import. That would be just confusing to people. He's just interested in the RCS import service.
<mpt> Is his bzr branch really managing a product series, or is it just the product in general too?
<ddaa> In my understanding, it's the product in general.
<ddaa> The gist of my argument is: "RCS import is a useful service by its own".
<ddaa> coupling it artificially to some other concept only reduces the ability of the system to answer the answer the user needs accurately.
<mpt> Are you saying it shouldn't need attaching to a product series *or* a product?
<ddaa> Mh
<ddaa> I think it would be good to require that a RCS import is always attached to a product.
<ddaa> If only to help people find them.
<ddaa> Also because I expect they are only needed for projects large enough to need a product.
<ddaa> But actually, I'd like to see the RCS import to be "just another kind of branch".
<ddaa> It's just a branch in another VCS than bzr. That we make available in bzr format.
<mpt> ok.
<ddaa> I think I've finished my diatribe.
<mpt> So how does all of this involve me? :-)
<ddaa> This is all about users and use cases.
<ddaa> You are the UI nazi.
<ddaa> I would not involve you in deeply technical issues of RCS import publishing for example.
<ddaa> But this is an issues with important consequences on the user experience.
<mpt> all right
<ddaa> So I believe that if take position in that discussion, that would have a large impact.
<ddaa> * if you take position
<mpt> so this needs a spec with a name like RcsImportsWithoutSeries?
<ddaa> Sounds right to me.
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> Thanks for your attention.
<mpt> thanks for your explanation
<mpt> I understand more about Launchpad now
<stub> I believe we need to keep ProductSeries in the datamodel, because there are a number of large high profile projects that need it. However I'm all for hiding it in the UI for the bulk of our small projects.
<ddaa> you're welcome, on my last performance evaluation lifeless said I was not asking for help often enough
<ddaa> now I feel like I spending most of time giving work to other people :)
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> now I feel like I am spending most of my time giving work to other people :)
<stub> ddaa: Keep that up and you will become a manager :)
<ddaa> stub: ack++ ProductSeries is really useful in some cases.
<ddaa> it just has some sort of over-inflated sense of its self-importance at the moment
<ddaa> so I'd like to beat it back in the rank
* stub kicks breezy-backports
* ddaa goes sack potato
<lifeless> ddaa: before you go
<lifeless> mpt too
<lifeless> we are doing the RCS imports to aid collaboration of developers on Ubuntu
<ddaa> zzzzzz pong zzzzzzz
<lifeless> non-ubuntu included projects, and unrelated projects are really not very interesting from that perspective.
<lifeless> yes, we are not turning people down, and I'm not suggesting we should start doing that
<lifeless> but I do want to ensure we don't forget *why* we are doing this: its not to get people to migrate to bzr (one-shot converters are _MUCH_ easier) - its to allow hct, and grumpy to be effective.
<lifeless> that is all
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> that was not really the perspective I had
<ddaa> I realize that ubuntu is the main client of rcs imports at the moment
<lifeless> ubuntu is the reason we are doing rcs imports at all
<lifeless> go sleep now, sorry for disturbing just as you disappeared.
<ddaa> I thought they were doing ubuntu to bootstrap rcs imports and hct ;)
<ddaa> (well, actually the plan did sound like that to me, back then)
<ddaa> which is also consistent with who where the two first hires
<lifeless> first hire was dave miller
<ddaa> oh really, I thought it was you
<lifeless> for bugtracking for the distro
<lifeless> second was me, for VCS for the distro
<ddaa> third?
<lifeless> jdub or scott, I can't remember which. it was about then Mark went critical mass on hiring
<ddaa> yeah, he did that two or three times :) that was fun
* ddaa -> bed, really
<mpt> The sooner someone reviews my trivial/ branch, the fewer duplicate bug reports we'll get...
<mpt> especially from Dino Solon A. Agcambot
<jamesh> did he strike again?
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Should we track the London Launchpad workshop as a sprint in Launchpad?
<jamesh> I don't think we're doing spec work there
<jamesh> and linking specs to sprints is about the only thing you can do with sprints in LP
<mpt> yyyyeah
* mpt resists the urge to link a Launchpad spec to FOSDEM 2006
<OgMaciel> hi... I'm trying to register a new team but don't really undertand the contact email field... is that an existing email address?  I assumed that was the answer but it won't let me re-use my own email
<jamesh> OgMaciel: if you don't set a contact email for a team, then correspondence to the team will be mailed to each member individually
<OgMaciel> jamesh, I'd like to have the emails sent to me... how can I do this?
<jamesh> OgMaciel: if there is a mailing list you'd like correspondence for the team sent to, set it as the team's contact email address
<jamesh> OgMaciel: and no one else on the team?
<jamesh> why?
<OgMaciel> jamesh, don't have one yet...
<OgMaciel> jamesh, I figured I'd get emails about administrative stuff
<OgMaciel> jamesh, just don't want to bother the other members
<jamesh> OgMaciel: the common use case is to set the team as a bug subscriber
<OgMaciel> jamesh, cool...  thanks
<jamesh> in which case you'd want all team members to get the mail
<mpt> hmm, that could be a bit more obvious
<OgMaciel> mpt, agreed
<jamesh> dsaa: reporting the same bug multiple times does not get it fixed quicker
<mpt> Why is "a new message ... sent to this address with instructions on how to finish its registration" anyway?
<mpt> That looks like residue from registering a person. It doesn't make sense for registering a team.
<OgMaciel> mpt, actually, I just registered a team but didn't get an email
<mpt> OgMaciel, reported bug 31590
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31590 in launchpad "Contact e-mail address entry for new team should be more obvious" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31590
<OgMaciel> mpt, can you link me please?
<mpt> "link you"?
<mpt> You mean give the bug report URL? That's what Ubugtu's for ^^
<OgMaciel> mpt, link to the bug... but it's ok
<OgMaciel> mpt, never used Ubugtu 
<mpt> read up
<OgMaciel> mpt, thanx
<OgMaciel> mpt, I can read (I bet it is something like !ubugtu bug#) but am going to Malone anyhow
<lifeless> Ubugtu: 31590
<lifeless> nah
<lifeless> its bug #31590
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31590 in launchpad "Contact e-mail address entry for new team should be more obvious" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31590
<lifeless> OgMaciel: the URL is on the right hand side
<OgMaciel> lifeless, am there already... thanks  ;)
<mpt> Both before and after updating sqlobject, I get     *  Module canonical.lp.z3batching, line 41, in __init__
<mpt>       listlength = list.count()
<mpt> ForbiddenAttribute: ('count', <sqlobject.main.SelectResults object at 0xb2a5696c>)
<mpt> (that's after make clean and make schema, too)
<jamesh> mpt: is your sqlos up to date?
<mpt> I hadn't updated that specifically
* mpt tries
<mpt> That worked, thanks jamesh 
<mruiz> hi! someone can help me?  I made a project by error. Can I erase it?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Restore logtail to builder page (r3150: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<spiv> mruiz: stub can.
<stub> Whats the project name?
<mruiz> spiv: thanks 
<mruiz> stub: ubuntu-cl
<stub> Gone
<mruiz> stub: thanks!
<stub> mpt: Is there any reason we might want to prefer /++resource++foo.png URLs to /@@/foo.png URLs ? I was just about to land a search and replace making things consistant but thought I'd better check.
<mpt> stub, no reason that I know of
<mpt> I've just been shortening them as I find them
<stub> ok. as long as I'm not breaking your syntax highlighting or triggering a Netscape 4alpha2 bug
<jamesh> stub: did that sqlobject fragment help with the person_sort_key stuff?
<stub> jamesh: Haven't tried it yet but it looks perfect
<jamesh> stub: seems that sqlobject only does those colunm name checks if orderBy is a string (or list of strings)
<jamesh> other sqlbuilder expressions get passed through as is
<SteveA> hi
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Consistently use preferred /@@/ syntax instead of ++resource++ in resource URLs (r3151: Stuart Bishop)
<SteveA> stub: we could call /@@/ anything -- such as "resources" or "images" if we want
<stub> ack
<LaserJock_away> does anybody know what "Users can spoil their votes?" mean for a LP poll?
<Link9618> Where is the Passwd when I sign up
<stub> So how does this @ubuntu/member/foo IRC thing work?
<carlos> morning
<ulinskie> hello
<SteveA> hey, carlos
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> stub: one way is that you give freenode money, and they give you a fancy pseudo-domain
<SteveA> stub: the other is that you can somehow register your affiliation with some group that is registered with freenode
<SteveA> carlos: have you seen the spreadsheet i sent to the list, about rosetta queries?
<carlos> SteveA: I have the ajax branch working but not finished and without tests. Kiko asked me to stop it for a while and ask for a review of what I have atm.  Do you want to do that review? (not now, when you have some time)
<carlos> SteveA: I saw the email, yes, I'm going to work on that now after some DB changes I need to request to stub
<SteveA> sure, i'll do the review.  let's look next week
<SteveA> i'm very excited that we may be able to get +translate pages working twice as fast TODAY
<mpt_> SteveA, call?
<stub> SteveA: I was wondering if there was an official Ubuntu freenode group given the ubuntu/member bit. Perhaps for all Ubunteros or something.
<SteveA> nah, i think for anyone who claims to be interested in ubuntu
<SteveA> mpt_: sure, 5 mins?
<mpt_> ok
<nitishp> You guys rock!
<SteveA> hi nitishp.  thanks for the feedback.  although, i want to say that we only rock some of the time, we actually suck some of the time too.
<daf> morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Added Akan plural forms (r3152: Carlos Perell Marn)
<carlos> daf: morning
<SteveA> carlos: about the optimisation...
<carlos> SteveA: any problem?
<SteveA> what i'd like to do first is to just optimize that one query that would provide the most savings
<SteveA> and nothing else
<SteveA> do you think you can do that?
<SteveA> then i can review it
<SteveA> and i can also help, if there are any things you need help with doing it
<carlos> yes, I wil do it, don't worry
<SteveA> and then we can see about what we should do next
<carlos> s/wil/will/
<SteveA> the point is, i don't want us to rush in and optimise more than that one thing to start with
<SteveA> daf: on the bug report email
<SteveA> what i'm most concerned about for today's meeting is having the OOPS bugs listed, and ensuring that an appropriate person is assigned to each
<SteveA> there are just 17 oops bugs
<SteveA> do you think we can go through them all in the meeting?
<daf> yes
<carlos> SteveA: I think the COUNT query you are talking about in your email is related to statistics updates
<SteveA> even so...
<carlos> Instead of caching, I could try to improve that code so we don't do a select COUNT every time, just a field update
<SteveA> can you point me at the code in question?
<carlos> sure, just a second
<carlos> SteveA: database/pofile.py#updateStatistics (line 467)
<carlos> SteveA: we execute it with every message on the submit
<carlos> SteveA: the first optimization I can think on is execute it once per submit instead of once per entry changed
<carlos> in the worst case (all entries changed), instead of executing it ten times we will execute it just once
<carlos> in the best case (none is changed), we will execute it once instead of none but I suppose I should be able to figure a way to reduce this to zero too
<daf> this COUNT query is the longest one?
<carlos> daf: that method is not raising just one query but three or four
<carlos> daf: count queries
<daf> ah, got the spreadsheet now
<daf> you think it's possible to replace these three SELECT COUNT with one?
<carlos> no, those are different counts
<carlos> I think it's possible to reduce the number of calls to that method
<daf> ok, so 3 queries instead of 210
<daf> do it!
<carlos> well, I need to check how is that we did 70 queries instead of 10
<carlos> it should be done only once per entry
<daf> ah
<carlos> and 10 entries per page is 10 calls to updateStatistics == 30 queries not 210...
<daf> maybe call traceback.print_stack() in updateStatistics()?
<daf> I thought you said "once per submit"
<daf> but I support you meant "once per message submitted"
<daf> suppose
<daf> jamesh: ping
<daf> carlos: looking at those queries, I don't understand why we can't execute them once for every POST
<SteveA> indeed
<carlos> daf: atm is once per message submitted. I want to change it once per submit
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> daf: we can, that's what I'm suggesting ;-)
<daf> ok
<daf> that's great
<SteveA> so, what i think you're saying carlos is there is no need to cache this
<SteveA> because it should be just one query anyway
<daf> I thought you were saying we needed to execute them once for every entry in the form
<carlos> SteveA: well, that's already caching things, but the cache update is done too often
<carlos> that's the problem
<carlos> SteveA: btw, your spreadsheet is really helpful here. Thank you
<SteveA> carlos: I want to get this added to timeout and soft timeout oops reports
<carlos> SteveA++
<SteveA> actually, we can do an even better report, using a combination of this, and jamesh's query-genericness code
<jamesh> daf: pong
<SteveA> carlos: i have an idea about the librarian problem
<SteveA> the idea is to get spiv to extend the librarian clent and server with an optional "client request ID"
<SteveA> so that the librarian server can log this
<SteveA> then, in the rosetta code, provide such an ID, that is unique to that particular request.
<SteveA> then, we examine the librarian logs of server and of client interactions, to see what is going on
<carlos> that will help us to debug the problem
<carlos> spiv: what do you think?
<SteveA> jamesh: i'd like to talk about doing some oops report additions.  i can code it, or you can, depending on how much time you have spare from the buildbot errors work.
<SteveA> jamesh: can we have a brief phone call about that?
<SteveA> as, i'll be after some pointers on how to do it, if i'm going to do it
<SteveA> carlos: i think this will be better than using the workaround right away, because it gives us a reasonable chance to get at the root of the problem.
<daf> jamesh: can you confirm/reject #30376/#30277?
<carlos> SteveA: well, the workaround wil still raise this error
<SteveA> oh, really?
<SteveA> that's good
<carlos> SteveA: but the idea is to catch the exception and do a full export without using the librarian
<SteveA> ok
<cprov> morning guys
<carlos> cprov: morning
<cprov> carlos: hi carlos
<carlos> cprov: and congratulations! I didn't know you are going to get married!
<cprov> carlos: yes, just after next conf, thank you
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.  I'll fire up skype
<jamesh> daf: bug 30277: depends on what we want to use PGP keys for -- currently we are only verifying that the key belongs to the account
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30277 in launchpad "launchpad recommends generating a new key but shouldn't" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30277
<jamesh> daf: did you mean 30276 rather than bug 30376?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30376 in launchpad "autogen addforms add button is not in tab index" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30376
<daf> cprov: congratulations!
<daf> jamesh: yes, I did
<cprov> daf: thx
<daf> jamesh: all I'm looking for at the moment is to get thse bugs out of Unconfirmed
<jamesh> daf: I've marked 30276 as needs info - need further input from elmo before further investigation
<daf> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: i'm running skype
<jamesh> SteveA: I can't seem to connect
<SteveA> how strange
<SteveA> has skype worked for you before?
<jamesh> yes.  We used it before
* jamesh tries again
<SteveA> darn proprietory software
<jamesh> says "Reason unknown"
<jamesh> are you able to call me?
<SteveA> can you even connect to echo123 ?
<SteveA> no, i could not call you
<SteveA> but echo123 worked for me
<jamesh> same error
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<stub> Whitespac handling in the z3.2 doctest stuff appears to have changed :-(
<cprov> stub: how is the current mawson state ?
<stub> cprov: I havn't touched it since last night when I finished setting up the db for you. What still needs doing?
<cprov> stub: not users neither production DB in pgsql
<stub> I can't parse that sentence
<cprov> stub: sorry .. there is no allowed users to access the DB
<cprov> stub: I agreed in cprov & launchpad
<cprov> stub: also could not found the production dump 
<stub> I can connect just fine from the launchpad account
<stub> psql -d launchpad_dogfood -U statistician
<cprov> stub: ok, you must log in as launchpad yet, as it was before, works, thanks
<stub> :q!
<BjornT> stub: what's different with the whitespace handling in the zope 3.2 doctest stuff?
<stub> BjornT: Page tests that used to pass now failing for what looks like whitespace only differences.
<BjornT> stub: strange, i don't recall any such changes. you sure that it's not the actual output from the page tests that has changed?
<SteveA> stub: maybe it is as easy to convert such tests to use the new testing stuff?
<stub> Possibly - could just be fragile tests. I hate debugging these things :-)
<stub> SteveA: I haven't looked at that yet. I expect it is faster for me to debug what is happening with the existing page tests, and I'd rather land this sooner rather than later.
<stub> Oops... better grab some food before the meeting
<jamesh> BjornT: I did up a quick hack to add a project bugs listing page: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAZSiJ1.html
<jamesh> BjornT: it would allow people to go to https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+bugs and see bugs on launchpad, malone, rosetta, etc
<jamesh> it feels a little unclean, since it makes projects into IBugTargets when they don't actually have bugs directly assigned to them.
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, i don't like having something claiming to be an IBugTarget, when it's not. it might be better to create a new interface, like is done for tickets, IHasBugs or something like that.
<daf> BjornT++
<BjornT> jamesh: anyway, probably better to talk to bradb about it, since he has plans to add project bug reports later.
<SteveA> IBugAggregator, then IButTarget extends IBugAggregator ?
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, something like that
<SteveA> darn, I said ButT
<matsubara> good morning.
<jamesh> BjornT: I also ran into a problem today where the email interface can create bugs whose titles include newlines
<jamesh> BjornT: which makes it impossible to add followup comments through the web interface unless you remove the newline from the comment subject
<daf> jamesh: file a bug!
<jamesh> daf: like bug 31618?
<daf> hi matsubara 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31618 in malone "Email interface can create bug titles containing newlines" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31618
<daf> jamesh: yes, exactly like that :)
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah i saw that one. probably IMessageSet.fromEmail should unfold the headers. i thought that python's email library did that automatically, but apparently it doesn't
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> BjornT, jamesh, new interface++
<jblack> I had to use launchpad for a few things in the last week. Its looking really good these days.
<SteveA> meeting in 2
<Kinnison> time enough for me grab a drink, brb
<kiko> stub, tell me about this merge of r3151 -- does it help us with random 404s or not really?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> kiko: i was talking with carlos about a way to trace this librarian issue
<pitti> hi
<SteveA> hi pitti 
<kiko> SteveA, ah, finally, traction!
<SteveA> MEETING STARTS
<SteveA> Welcome to the weekly launchpad developers' meeting
<carlos> kiko: I'm going to implement the workaround anyway as it does not affects that debug solution
<SteveA> who is here today?  please say "here" in the langauge of your choice
<kiko> cool carlos 
<salgado> here
<kiko> aqui
<SteveA> ia
<carlos> aqu
<matsubara> here
<jamesh> here
<mpt> here
<Kinnison> aqu
<daf> yma
<cprov> here
<jblack> here
<bradb> here
<spiv> Here.
<SteveA> bjorn sends apologies.  it is a holiday in lithuania.
<pitti> I'm here (lurking)
<SteveA> stub: ?
<SteveA> lifeless: ?
<monzie> hi all
<SteveA> hi monzie 
<SteveA> have you come to the launchpad developers' meeting?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes ?
<monzie> i am trying to register a new pgp key for my page https://launchpad.net/people/manishchakravarty
<SteveA> lifeless: you're here at the meeting.
<monzie> I am entering the correct finger print and it keeps on giving errors
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<monzie> can you please help?
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Asterisk project status report (robert)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (daf)
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Triage of pitti's six points (steve)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> matsubara: maybe you can help monzie on #launchpad-help ?
<niemeyer> mim
<lifeless> SteveA: apparently :)
<matsubara> SteveA: sure.
<SteveA> monzie: please /join #launchpad-help
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<monzie> ok SteveA 
<kiko> somebody needs to call stub...
* kiko left his phone at home today
<SteveA> next meeting, i may be traveling
<SteveA> kiko: would you chair the next meeting, same time same place?
<kiko> of course
<kiko> it would be a pleasure
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 23 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<kiko> up to date
<SteveA> i suck.  i didn't send any for a while.
<mpt> up to yesterday
<jblack> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<daf> up to date
<salgado> up to date
* jamesh sucks
<Kinnison> I missed the last two of last week, summary will follow in three-sentences time, otherwise I'm up-to-date for distro
<carlos> SteveA: I have a meeting about my university studies at the time of next meeting so I don't think I will be able to attend launchpad's one (it's really important and I cannot miss it)
<carlos> up to date
<SteveA> carlos: that's okay.  be sure to send kiko your three sentences.
<carlos> ok
<spiv> I'm behind (but have some notes so I should send a catch up)
<SteveA> can someone phone ddaa please
<jblack> calling
<lifeless> up to datish
<SteveA> thanks jblack 
<lifeless> I had a few dropped packets and reset on tuesday
<lifeless> so tuesday and wed are in
<SteveA> so, jamesh, just you and me missing the activity reports
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Kiko to try and put his explanations of debugging errors and timeouts on the wiki
<jblack> ddaa is on the way
<lifeless> salgado: you have duplicated your branch.
<stub> up to date
<SteveA>  * Steve to find someone to maintain the launchpad-dependences packages
<SteveA> jblack: will this be you, or will it be jbailey?
<jblack> This will be me
<SteveA>  * Steve to set up wiki page for march meeting
<kiko> SteveA, hmm. didn't do that. I could probably wait for the debugging traceback code to land 
<SteveA> done, mailed launchpad list
<SteveA> kiko: can you formulate that as a MeetingAction ?
<SteveA>  * Andrew to document --stop-on-first-failure on the wiki, talk with daf
<SteveA> spiv?
<SteveA> daf?
<SteveA>  * Steve or Kiko to mail lifeless about review queue and Bjrn's branch
* jbailey phases in.
<spiv> No action... daf, let's talk straight after this meeting?
<kiko> that we did, talk to lifeless about it
<daf> spiv: yes, let's
<SteveA>  * Steve to mail lifeless about getting pqm to stop accepting empty merges
<SteveA> i didn't do that
<kiko> I filed a bug, SteveA 
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> so he's been mailed
<lifeless> kiko has filed a bug
<SteveA>  * Andrew to mail lifeless, cc list, about making progress on buildbot patch
<SteveA>  * Andrew to work with ddaa on librarian issue in importd2bzr
<ddaa> hello, sorry being late
<SteveA>  * Jordi to send spreadsheet to Steve
<lifeless> I need a priority indication from you and steve  - can it wait for me to get past the 0.8 sprint ?
<SteveA> i have the spreadsheet
<SteveA> lifeless: yes, it can wait
<lifeless> thanks
<spiv> The buildbot patch is closer to landing, I've been exchanging email with lifeless about it, CCing the list.
<kiko> we have the spreadsheet! thanks jordi 
<lifeless> buildbot patch has moved on a step, now at a bzr/bzrtools mismatch I hope to correct tomorrow.
<SteveA> congratulations to salgado and carlos for catching up with their activity reports, from last week
<ddaa> librarian issue in importd2bzr: did not forward that to spiv, did not actually manage to get a successful "check_merge" on a clean rocketfuel tree...
<lifeless> its a simple thing, only complication is ensuring I don't break launchpad.
<spiv> I asked ddaa about his librarian issue; he said he'd ask me if he needed my help.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i think we're done with things from last week's meeting
<SteveA>  * Asterisk project status report (robert)
<lifeless> waiting on a quote in the UK
<SteveA> ETA?
<lifeless> I have prodded RT about it
<lifeless> one sec, can we come back to this
<jbailey> lifeless: "Obelix is a lovely cat"
<SteveA> yes, we can come back to this
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (daf)
<kiko> (nice report format daf, I like it!)
<daf> thakns kiko
<SteveA> daf: take the floor
<kiko> you're weclome
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/oops.py
<SteveA> thanks
<daf> more bugs filed than last week
<daf> but more of them fixed too
<kiko> daf, can you <strike> the fix committed and released ones?
<SteveA> bug 2496
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2496 in launchpad "Launchpad blows up if you try to use non-ascii characters in your password" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2496
<daf> kiko: sure -- file a bug so I don't forget
<kiko> on what?
<kiko> daf, how about I just privmsg you until you do it? :)
<daf> fine
<SteveA> there are various oops bugs that don't have an assignee
<carlos> daf: hmmm, it's still showing duplicates?
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py?q=milestone%3Aoops+-status%3Afix_released+-status%3Afix_committed&s=assignee
<SteveA>     * #31042 RequestExpired Timeout on +translate page
<SteveA>     * #31198 update-pkgcache raising TypeError exception
<SteveA>     * #31367 Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops
<SteveA>     * #31410 OOPS-45A501 Timeout opening translation page
<SteveA>     * #31589 Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/45A501
<SteveA>     * #30109 Timeout error when setting a target release
<SteveA>     * #30184 OOPS-31A502 in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+allpackages
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/31A502
<SteveA>     * #30605 Timeout at +translate page
<SteveA>     * #30831 timeout searching for package in distro
<SteveA>     * #30913 Oops while updating bug 30467
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30467 in gnome-screensaver "Electricsheep screensaver does not show up in screensaver dialog" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30467
<SteveA>     * #30957 searching for bugs by milestone cases an OOPS
<SteveA>     * #31380 source package sort by version doesn't cope with invalid version numbers
<SteveA>     * #31381 POMsgSet.active_texts assumes POFile.pluralforms is an int
<SteveA>     * #28476 Request expired when trying to merge user accounts
<SteveA> each of these bugs needs someone working on them
<SteveA> they are all related to OOPSes we're seeing in production
<kiko> SteveA, I can work with daf on that after the meeting.
<stub> So can we consider that URL a prototype for a Project bug view?
<SteveA> okay, great
<kiko> stub, jamesh wrote email to the list about that today
<mpt> stub, it's a project milestone bug view
<jamesh> kiko: you mean mentioned on IRC?
<mpt> (all those products happen to have an "oops" milestone)
<daf> (it's the same code which generates the bug reports reports)
<kiko> jamesh, hmmm. perhaps :)
<kiko> jamesh, it should become email, at any rate
<jamesh> yeah
<kiko> in australia you are never allowed to rely on IRC
<kiko> it's a national law
<SteveA> anything else on the "oops" milestone report?
<kiko> punishable by 10 years fixing symlink races in universe packages with no maintainer
<daf> MeetingAction: kiko and daf to assign oops bugs to people
<SteveA> thanks daf
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<stub> Once we are happy with the report, it should definitely be moved into Launchpad. I can understand keeping it external for tweaking to make rollouts more agile.
<stub> Anyway...
<kiko> yeah, it's lovely
<stub> Staging will be having daily database syncs as of tomorrow.
<stub> Nothing thrilling happening on production except I feel the performance analysis tools people have thrown together seem to be working at we are making good headway into the timeout pages.
<stub> mawson is now running breezy. Currently only being used by celso for testing.
<stub> We have approval for a bigger'n'better emperor to be purchased along with an identical twin. No ETA on that.
<stub> I want to get us onto PostgreSQL 8.1, which I will be testing after I've got us on Zope 3.2.
<jamesh> are there PG 8.1 packages available for breezy?
<pitti> yes, there's a backport
<jamesh> cool.
<pitti> however, it's slightly out of date
<pitti> I uploaded 8.1.3 yesterday, breezy should get that 
<pitti> breezy-backports, that is
<kiko> pitti, you are the rock and roll man
<SteveA> i'm modifying jamesh's oops.cgi code today to give a table that shows where to optimize in the request's statements, similar to the spreadsheet i mailed ot the list.
<daf> reducing the number of DB queries seems to be a common theme in our performance work
<SteveA> stub: next production run?
<bradb> stub: Maybe we can bump batch size up to 50? It seems fine on staging.
<daf> SteveA's work should allow us to easily see which queries to try and eliminate
<stub> Next production update Tuesday. No firm opinions on what patch level to rollout. It will be as of now unless anyone lets me know otherwise (or I change my mind tomorrow :) )
<SteveA> stub: carlos is working on an important optimisation of +translate pages
<stub> Excellent. If I understood your analysis we should be able to get those pages down to < 8 seconds
<carlos> It should be ready to review today 
<SteveA> MeetingAction: carlos to tell stub (and the list) the patch level when he gets optimisation code reviewed and landed
<SteveA> stub: yes, easily.  And down to 4.5s in the mid term
<SteveA> moving onwards...
<SteveA>  * Triage of pitti's six points (steve)
<SteveA> pitti wrote a message about issues with soyuz
<cprov> here we go
<SteveA> i'd like us to make sure that each point is being addressed by someone
<SteveA> with a concrete plan of how to proceed, whether it is actual things that are underway, or meetings / phonecalls needed
<SteveA>  * no builds for *-updates (this blocks some important bug fixes in
<SteveA>    breezy and security bug fixes in -updates versions)
<SteveA>  * buildd give-back requires a lot of unnecessary manual work
<SteveA>  * no reverse dep checking for package demotions
<SteveA>  * no anastacia tool
<SteveA>  * no syncs or package removals happen ATM and there is a backlog.
<SteveA>    we should allow more people to do syncs; with the freezes approaching,
<SteveA>    it will get harder to get syncs approved, which will just create
<SteveA>    even more manual work (or reduce the quality of dapper)
<SteveA>  * security uploads still need manual intervention 
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> 1. no builds for *-updates
<SteveA> Kinnison: i think you wrote a followup email about this
<Kinnison> I did
<pitti> last point is settled now
<kiko> it's getting there. cprov has the patch he needed in production
<cprov> we have code to do it, it requires real world tests before release
<kiko> now it's a matter of testing it and rolling out the code
<SteveA> ETA?
<kiko> was blocked on mawson
<lifeless> FYI I'm chatting with admins, you may need to sms me to get my eyeballs back here for a few minutes
<SteveA> lifeless: ok
<kiko> if stub has mawson in good shape
<SteveA> lifeless: /msg me your 3 sentences
<kiko> then we can start testing it today and get it out by next week
<cprov> I'm planning to release it today evening after run over a set of packages built by Kinnison
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<stub> kiko: if it isn't I don't know about it
<cprov> kiko: he has 
<kiko> stub, you didn't email, so I can't know about it either.
<kiko> you can't assume we guess these things
<SteveA>  * buildd give-back requires a lot of unnecessary manual work
<SteveA> what will happen about this?
<stub> kiko: eh? I'm just saying if there is anything left to do I'm now aware of it, because I think it is all sorted.
<kiko> does anyone know any details about that one?
<cprov> SteveA: I've commented a bug from infinity about that, I think we can sort it very quickly
<Kinnison> cprov: I'll be making those packages once I've been to the distro team meeting
<SteveA> cprov: okay, talk with infinity, and report back to the mailing list please
<kiko> stub, and I'm saying I'd like you to use email to notify us of progress, because if you don't I need to start poking around to find out
<cprov> SteveA:  fine, I'll
<SteveA>  * no reverse dep checking for package demotions
<pitti> kiko: infinity's bug list
<kiko> pitti, gotcha
<stub> kiko: But there is no progress - it is done!
* kiko frowns
<SteveA> kiko, stub, please continue elsewhere, if necessary
<SteveA>  * no reverse dep checking for package demotions
<pitti> about that: dak's tools had some reverse dependencies/build-dep checks whether it is safe to demote a package
<pitti> right
<pitti> so, e. g. we don't know right now whether we break anything by demoting mozilla to universe
<pitti> and we could just cross fingers with the mysql 4.1 demotion
<SteveA> Kinnison; can you write a braindump about a tool for this, as part of your distro team duties?
<kiko> pitti, is that a dak script?
<cprov> pitti: uhm, I'm affraid it requires some doc 
<pitti> kiko: I mainly used melanie -R -n
<pitti> kiko: I'm sure that the actual demotion tool had a similar check
<cprov> pitti: aha melanie 
<kiko> pitti, because if it is, it might be something that elmo might entertain doing after the datacenter is more afloat
<Kinnison> SteveA: Mostly this point is "port melanie, port anastacia, port <foo>, port <bar>"
<kiko> right.
<kiko> Kinnison is right
<SteveA> Kinnison: so, either elmo needs to do it, or we need specs to get launchpad people to do it
<pitti> what it should do, is: if I want to demote package foo to universe, it should check whether there are any packages in main that b-d/depend on it
<pitti> likewise for total removals
<cprov> Kinnison: I see and we are blocked on elmo, I mean elmo is also blocked in DC
<SteveA> okay, this one appears to be blocked at present.
<SteveA>   * no anastacia tool
<cprov> SteveA: human resource for soyuz is very wanted ;)
<SteveA> no idea wha tthat is
<SteveA> but i imagine it is the same deal
<cprov> SteveA: another tool
<kiko> SteveA, same deal, yes
<Kinnison> SteveA: It needs someone to pick apart the tools, write down what the distro team actually use, before a spec can be written
<SteveA>   * no syncs or package removals happen ATM and there is a backlog.
<Kinnison> pitti: could you do that, I.E. actually write down what you want in a more detailed way wrt. the modes of melanie you use etc
<kiko> Kinnison, porting them is actually not so  much work if you sit down to reverse-engineer them
<kiko> SteveA, that is something that just requires elmo running them. 
<Kinnison> kiko: I guess not
<pitti> Kinnison: yes, I can
<kiko> the tools exist to do them and they have been production-tested-and-deployed
<SteveA> kiko: we all know that elmo is super-busy
<pitti> Kinnison: I'll talk with Kamion (who actually does demotions, I can't)
<Kinnison> pitti: right
<pitti> Kinnison: and come up with a list of things we need
<kiko> SteveA, or to have elmo or cprov pass on the knowledge to kamion
<cprov> kiko: it concerns me because the current scripts we have done it are totally outside the LP code standards
<kiko> so he can do it
<Kinnison> pitti: cool. make sure you communicate with cprov about all that
<SteveA> so... did we address this one:
<SteveA>   * no syncs or package removals happen ATM and there is a backlog.
<pitti> yes
<kiko> cprov, that's something we need to deal with
<SteveA>  * security uploads still need manual intervention 
<pitti> ideally, all ubunto-core-devs could trigger a sync on the websites
<pitti> maybe something finer-grained, though
<kiko> pitti, I'm fine with that being the plan, but short-term the right person with drescher access can do it today 
<pitti> but assinging all those syncs to just elmo is neither good for him nor for us
<dholbach> (respecting freeze situations)
<pitti> kiko: right
<cprov> kiko: hope you don't mean "stand with", they don't use LPCONFIG, neither common log options, it's a mess 
<kiko> I /think/ it's a matter of getting Kamion or someone else drescher access
<pitti> he has already
<kiko> cprov, we can stick them in contrib/ for now and rewrite them later
<Kinnison> SteveA: the manual intervention on security uploads I believe has been fixed
<pitti> right
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> pitti, so then nag him to run the removals and syncs!
<pitti> kiko: Kamion can't do that
<SteveA> then we just have the "need some of the dak kinda tools" issues, which we'll get some docs for
<cprov> kiko: okay, it's a plan
<kiko> pitti, why not?
<Kinnison> if elmo would train someone else (E.g. Kamion) to do the removals and syncs then we'd be slightly better off
* kiko can't see why 
<Kinnison> kiko: there are social processes involved also
<SteveA> pitti: can i consider this agenda item finished for today?
<pitti> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<pitti> thank you all for the heads-up
<SteveA> with a countdown
<SteveA> 10
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> done
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> throw them out there!
<salgado> DONE: Random bug fixes, some code review, finished MirrorManagement
<salgado> TODO: ShipIt for dapper, code review and other random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<mpt> DONE: Bug fixing, page headings, landed build page fixes, spec updates
<mpt> TODO: finish page headings, more bug fixing, MaloneFrontPages spec
<mpt> BLOCKED: SteveA's review of specs; BjornT's review of trivial/ branch
<Kinnison> DONE: Assisted cprov wrt. getting the branch integrated with more tests. Various uploader tweaks and large amounts of test work done.
* stub watches Steve count down in base 8
<ddaa> DONE: planning importd bzr transition, syncher-logging
<ddaa> TODO: importd bzr transition, merge outstanding branches, merge documentation
<ddaa> BLOCKED: merge of buildbot patch
<Kinnison> TODO: test packages for cprov as discussed, work on the distro for a while and be a user of soyuz
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: not on you guys
<SteveA> lifeless DONE: bzr-dir phases 2 and three (in review on phase 3), including shared repository support.
<SteveA> lifeless TODO: PQM updates, production cherrypicking.
<SteveA> lifeless BLOCKED: Z3 update [week ???] 
<jblack> DONE: Bzr Advocacy, Bzr Support, Bzr documentation, Bzr wiki, light Bazaar Support
<jblack> TODO: lp development/rollout debs, Advocacy, Documentation, Suppport
<cprov> DONE: Soyuz UI, bug triage and fix 
<jblack> BLOCKED: none
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, error report analysis improvements, pygpgme/launchpad integration (currently waiting on pygpgme branch into rocketfuel), branch status update XML-RPC interface, some performance analysis
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, branch status update XML-RPC interface, importd error reporting
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Fixed bugs 29182, 29174, and a bug from the LaunchpadErrors report. Removed the search filter (for now). Converted all bug listings to new table format (diff cleanup pending.) Much user discussion.
<cprov> TODO: SOyuz release of wanted feature (-updates, etc)
<bradb> TODO: Cleanup buglist conversion diff, submit for review. Optional table/list view. Customizable batch size.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<kiko> DONE: looking into performance, keeping track of everybody, regular progress reports, heckling of problems in Rosetta and Malone
<matsubara> DONE: bug triage, email support to a user on how to sign the ubuntu code of conduct, fixed some bugs on oops reports.
<matsubara> TODO: finish fix on distrotask validation, fix bug non-ascii password, bug triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> DONE: management, zope3.2 hacking, crowd control, oops analysis, management
<SteveA> TODO: more of the same, except the zope3.2 hacking.
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: Fixed standalone page test running, closer to merging buildbot test fixes, misc sqlobject and librarian work.
<stub> DONE: psycopgda work
<stub> TODO: Zope 3.2, PostgreSQL 8.1
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<spiv> TODO: AuthServerCaching
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: fix a few bugs I have started work on, more performance debugging, regular management
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<daf> DONE: discuss people and users with mpt; advanced querying for bug triage tool; improve weekly bug report; #30912; #31333
<daf> TODO: land optional-branch-title; assign oops bugs with kiko
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> carlos, daf, Kinnison: please don't batch your activity reports.
<kiko> it makes it VERY hard for me to track progress
<SteveA> ddaa BLOCKED: merge of buildbot patch
* jblack hides
<kiko> and there is no reason not to send them in daily
<SteveA> ddaa: do you have this under control?
<SteveA> mpt BLOCKED: SteveA's review of specs; BjornT's review of trivial/ branch
<daf> kiko: sorry; I tend to forget until Thursday morning
<ddaa> SteveA: I think spiv has that under control
<SteveA> mpt: is the branch in the review queue?
<daf> kiko: I'll try to do it more often this week
<mpt> SteveA, yes
<kiko> daf, do it daily, no forgetting allowed
<Kinnison> kiko: Ditto, I'll try to remember
<ddaa> need that to merge cscvs fixe to get clean check_merge to isolate importd2bzr merge problem...
<SteveA> mpt: send a mail to the launchpad-reviews list, cc bjorn asking him to look at it, as a gentle reminder that you're blocked on it
<jbailey> daf: My trick for a while was to send them mid day, so the reports were from midday to midday.
<spiv> ddaa, SteveA: Yeah, the buildbot patch is under control... every day or so lifeless fixes another problem blocking the merge.
<mpt> ok
<niemeyer> kiko is the activity report batching fascist.
<daf> niemeyer: clearly :)
<SteveA> okay
<jbailey> daf: That way it's not a pile of docs I have to write at the end of the day and hate. =)
<SteveA> any other BLOCKED issues?
<ddaa> spiv: I suppose that's good, assuming there's a finite number of those...
<jbailey> SteveA: fv 09 07:35:13 <SteveA>        item for next meeting: check progress of issue tracker readyness next meeting
<jbailey> SteveA: I don't think that made it to the agenda.
<spiv> ddaa: We think we're running out, yeah :)
<daf> jbailey: well, writing the reports is not the problem; sending them is :)
<SteveA> daf: any idea why that didn't make it as a proposed agenda item?
<daf> no
<ddaa> SteveA: oh BTW, I'm uptodate with activity reports
<daf> I didn't see it for some reason
<SteveA> jbailey: bjorn is away today anyway, but we'll get it on there next week
<carlos> sorry, I someone knocked my door.
<SteveA> ItemForNextMeeting: check progress of issue tracker readyness
* carlos prepares three sentences...
<jbailey> SteveA: Thanks.
<SteveA> carlos: you're holding the meeting up.  prepare your three sentences before the meeting next time.
<kiko> yawn
<jamesh> jbailey: I think BjornT's branches went in (email support, etc).  So that part will be rolled out next week
<jbailey> jamesh: Nice, thanks.
<ddaa> coooooooffeeeeeee
<mpt> sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<jamesh> jbailey: there is an RT request to get the actual incoming email directed to Launchpad's POP account though
<carlos> DONE: Ubuntu Translation imports testing with soyuz, translation suggestions improvements with AJAX, bug #31333
<stub> I believe there is still an rt issue about a POP mailbox for the issue tracker?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31333 in rosetta "Separate update in POST from rendering of form via redirect()" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31333
<kiko> jamesh, can you get me the RT id? 
<SteveA> (note that the AJAX is an experiement, not going into production yet)
<carlos> TODO: Finish POMsgSetPage, +translate form performance improvements, bug #1681
<jamesh> kiko: I think BjornT included it in an lp-devel post.  Let me check
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> thanks carlos
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> EOM
<carlos> SteveA: Will do, sorry
<daf> carlos: what's holding up #1681?
<jamesh> kiko: 1522
<SteveA> spiv: can i get a brief phone call with you?
<daf> lifeless: yo
<carlos> daf: my lack of time
<carlos> daf: but now it's high priority
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> kiko: I will try to send them daily, sorry
<spiv> SteveA: Sure, but in a few minutes?
<SteveA> spiv: yes, can we set a time?
<daf> carlos: I think, in order of priority: (1) performance improvements (2) #1681 (3) POMsgSetPage
<spiv> SteveA: Say 20 min from now?
<daf> kiko: what do you think?
* ddaa -> breakfast, if you need me, msg me a few time until I hear gaim
<SteveA> spiv: 15 past the next hour?
<carlos> daf: yeah
<kiko> daf, I  want ALL of it done
<spiv> SteveA: That'd be 25, but sure.
* bradb & # shower, etc.
<kiko> PMSP is so old I can SMELL it
<carlos> kiko: but I will work on that order
<SteveA> spiv: great.  talk with you then.
<kiko> as long as it lands by next week
<spiv> Ok.
<carlos> kiko: unless you want it in other way
<kiko> carlos, make that your deadline -- rollout + 1
* spiv -> break
<kiko> no, the order is fine as long as you remember that you can't spend the week on performance, because it's easy to do that.
<kiko> carlos, noted?
<carlos> kiko: noted
<kiko> wonderful
<carlos> kiko: the performance thing will be done today
<kiko> cool
<carlos> at least what I talked with SteveA and daf
<carlos> this morning
<kiko> cool++
<daf> carlos: keep us posted on how it's going
<daf> carlos: especially if it turns out to be more complicated than you thought
<carlos> daf: sur
<carlos> dure
<carlos> grrr
<carlos> sure
<lifeless> daf: what ?
<lifeless> kiko: SteveA: re asterix Znarl tells me that we can move much more now the DC has space.
<lifeless> so I will hopefully have etas for stuff on Monday
<daf> lifeless: I'm trying to import a baz branch into bzr on chinstrap
<SteveA> okay, cool
<daf> lifeless: I can't get the reuse path right
<SteveA> daf: item for next meeting please: asterix ETA
<kiko> great
<pitti> thanks guys
<daf> SteveA: noted
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<lifeless> daf: its the root of the output
<lifeless> daf: i.e. if you convert foo@bar.com into a dir 'FOO'
<salgado> lifeless, my branch has a db patch, that's why I added it to stub's queue
<lifeless> to reuse the history from that archive, you sepcify 'FOO' as the reuse path
<lifeless> salgado: ah, ok.
<lifeless> salgado: np then :)
<daf> lifeless: nice -10 /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import-branch portlet-refactor daniel.debonzi@canonical.com/launchpad--portlet-refactor--0 ../../rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/.bzr/
<daf> er
<daf> without the .bzr on the end
<lifeless> definately wrong
<lifeless> we are not in the arch namespace anymore
<daf> what are you telling me?
<lifeless> one sec
<lifeless> daf: two things.
<lifeless> daf: one is that that is the path to a BRANCH, not to an ARCHIVE
<kiko> I like the caps
<lifeless> daf: two, we have rearranged launchpad since converting, so you may not get complete history reuse, but thats ok. 
<daf> right, I'm trying to use baz-import-branch
<daf> I don't want the whole archive
<lifeless> daf: please try nice -10 /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import-branch portlet-refactor daniel.debonzi@canonical.com/launchpad--portlet-refactor--0 ../../rocketfuel/launchpad
<lifeless> daf: its reuse, think of it as a cache of what it can find history in
<stub> bradb: Any opinions on what the production bug batch size should be?
<lifeless> erm, bugger.
<lifeless> daf: I meant
<lifeless> daf: nice -10 /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import-branch portlet-refactor daniel.debonzi@canonical.com/launchpad--portlet-refactor--0 ../../rocketfuel
<ddaa> lifeless: can you give me you thoughts on the open issues for the bzr transition plan?
<lifeless> ddaa: not right now sorry, its midnight and after 17 hours I turn into a blasthering idiot
<ddaa> that's a "blocked" but I did not mention it because I was waiting for mail to finish fetching
<lifeless> ddaa: in other news, repositories are working.
<ddaa> lifeless: please do that tomorrow first thing, it woud be great to have those nailed for monday's meeting
<lifeless> ddaa: cross my heart and hope to emai
<lifeless> l
<ddaa> so we can actually start DOING that transition...
<lifeless> ddaa: well, today can you pick a almost-inevitable bit and start on some tests ?
<lifeless> ddaa: that seems to be a safe approach and will give your analytical side a break for a day
<daf> lifeless: sorry, trying to do too many things at once -- trying it now
<ddaa> lifeless: had my break yesterday with syncher-logging, I'm not sure what can be done at first without clearing the open issues, I'll try to see.
<lifeless> ddaa: I mailed you yesterday about the ones open then
<ddaa> lifeless: last I received was about the "new imports" on tuesday
<daf> lifeless: yay, that works
<daf> lifeless: 31 revisions rather than 1851
<ddaa> lifeless: then I replied and sent "draft of implementation section"
<lifeless> ddaa: it will be my first thing tomorrow
<ddaa> thank you
<lifeless> ddaa: though my hours will be shifted to accomodate bedtime being > 2400
<daf> lifeless: thank you
<lifeless> daf: np
<ddaa> Thanks for telling, I wont wait for you to wake up. My sleep hours are utterly screwed too.
<lifeless> night
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> stub: i'm looking into bug 3052.  can you bounce the launchpad app servers?  i'm getting a failure now, and i want to see if i get another failure after an app server restart
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3052 in launchpad "GPG upload of newly-changed key fails because we cache the old key" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3052
<SteveA> or just nuke the GPG caches...
<stub> One and two bounced....
* stub waits 30 seconds for Pound to notice
<spiv> SteveA: call?
<stub> three and four bounced
<SteveA> ta
<daf> stub: just got a 500 on launchpad.net
<daf> oh you bounced the server
<daf> never mind
<stub> You shouldn't have gotten a 500 though. Maybe I didn't wait enough between boucing the second set of instances.
<SteveA> stub: okay.  no change on bug 3052
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3052 in launchpad "GPG upload of newly-changed key fails because we cache the old key" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3052
<stub> Does the cache get nuked on server startup?
<daf> stub: reckon you'll have tim to hunt down #31589 or shall I hand it to someone else?
<SteveA> i was trying to upload keys where i know the fingerprint is in the keyserver.  the upload of keys fails silently
<SteveA> spiv: yes, skype or phone?
<stub> Bug 31589
<SteveA> stub: no idea.
<spiv> SteveA: phone, landline
<SteveA> stub: the "fails silently" part concerns me a lot
<daf> bug 31589
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31589 in launchpad "Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31589
<daf> Seveas: are you sure Ubugtu isn't case sensitive?
<stub> daf: probably not this week.
<daf> stub: ok, thanks
<Seveas> Bug 31589
<kiko> daf, it will have to wait
<daf> kiko: I just assigned to salgado
<Seveas> INFO 2006-02-16T14:21:53 Bugtracker.bugSnarfer called by
<Seveas>      Seveas!n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas.
<kiko> he probably won't do it...
<daf> who will?
<kiko> nobody this week, let's leave it
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<kiko> not a big deal.
<Seveas> Bug 31589
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31589 in launchpad "Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31589
<daf> ok
<Seveas> of course there are other parts in the code where strings are compared...
<Seveas> but nothing a map(lambda x: x.lower) can't fix 
<daf> whoa
<daf> unicode smiley
<Seveas> yes, evil isn't it 
<daf> it is, even though I  unicode
<Seveas> In a momentary lapse of reason I filled x-chats auto-replace functioin with unicode
<Seveas> (*) (l) 
<Seveas> hmm, it seems to be failing
<Seveas>  
<Seveas> ah, there it is 
<kiko> that sounds like a lot of time on your hands
<Seveas> not really, but momentary laps of reason don't take time into account
<Seveas> lapses
<Seveas> not laps
<daf> SteveA: how's CrowdControl doing?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Attempt to revert band-aid in bug 28900 now that spiv says we are safe, thanks to the story test runner/isolation work (r3153: kiko)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> BjornT, bradb, can you check out bug 30913, and check the OOPS report there to ensure that the bug is what we actually fixed (I did notice some INSERTs there)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30913 in malone "Oops while updating bug 30467" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30913
<SteveA> stub: do you know if restarting servers clears the GPG cache?
<stub> Nope. 
<stub> if I could remember where the cache was I could nuke it manually...
<SteveA> cprov: do you know?
<SteveA> lots of gpg- tmp dirs on gangotri
<SteveA> in /tmp/
* stub kills the launchpad servers on gangotri
<cprov> SteveA: yes, it does you can also invoke a method in IGPGHandler to clear the cache
<cprov> stub: could you create the session_dogfood DB on mawson 
<stub> cprov: ok
<cprov> stub: or even better, give permission to launchpad become postgres ?
<stub> cprov: I think it can (?)
<SteveA> cprov: i'm seeing a weird thing in the gpg add keys interface
<cprov> stub: launchpad@mawson:/srv/launchpad.net$ psql -U postgres -l
<cprov> psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "postgres"
<SteveA> cprov: i upload a key's fingerprint, and then it doesn't apper anywhere, and there is no error
<stub> (not sudo, but connect as user postgres)
<stub> hmm
<cprov> SteveA: weird, no UI error or email ?
<stub> cprov: Can just connect as postgres to the launchpad_dogfood database
<cprov> stub: yes, it can
<SteveA> cprov: nothing i can see.  i was using admin powers to upload it to someone else.
<stub> cprov: session database created
<cprov> stub: it'd be nice if can create new DB too, can you grant this permission ?  less expensive to you and me ;)
<SteveA> cprov: is it supposed to get the key immediately, or to send you an email ro what?
<stub> cprov: The postgresql user 'cprov' can now do that
<stub> (and now exists)
<cprov> SteveA: it imports the key immediately from the keyserver
<cprov> stub: very good
<cprov> stub: thank you
<SteveA> cprov: does the email address of the key have to match a launchpad address for the person?
<cprov> SteveA: at least one of them should be your preferred, I think 
<SteveA> cprov: okay
<SteveA> so the problem may well be that launchpad is rejecting the key
<cprov> SteveA: let me check it for you 
<SteveA> but is not giving an error message in the UI
<SteveA> to say this
<kiko> stub, ping?
<stub> kiko: pong
<daf> stub: we have an OOPS which timed out on an INSERT
<kiko> right -- https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/31A8
<kiko> can you give us a reason on why that might time out?
<kiko> I mean, contention, but contention against what?
<SteveA> goddamn statistician
<stub> Most likely because another query had locked the table (by doing an insert or delete) and not committed
<kiko> stub, why would it block an insert into bugtask? does anyone delete from bugtask?
<stub> Oops... I should really disable statastician for a while...
<kiko> stub, I'm asking more in the line of "what other query"...
<stub> kiko: Another insert would do it too - the constraint can't be checked until other pending inserts are committed.
<SteveA> stub, jamesh: can we instrument the database adapter to detect a statement on transaction containing an INSERT or DELETE or UPDATE where the statement in question (not necessarily an INSERT or DELETE or UPDATE) occurs a long time since the start of the transaction?
<kiko> ah, a constraint.
<stub> (and there are lots of constraints on that table)
* kiko finds it interesting
<stub> SteveA: I don't follow. That sounds like how the statement timeout stuff works right now.
<daf> stub: 
<cprov> stub: session ident still failing in mawson
<stub> cprov: ahh... yes.
<daf> Proxy Error
<daf> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<daf> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /products/malone/+bug/30109/+duplicate.
<daf> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<stub> cprov: should be fixed now
<cprov> stub: good, thanks
<stub> One of the app servers might have been having trouble. Bounced. Not 100% sure though and too late to confirm :-/
<kiko> stub, here's another one for you:
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-08/C391
<kiko> stub, contention?
<stub> kiko: That table was having issues a few days ago. I needed to rebuild the indexes.
<cprov> stub: can you help me with this error -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOPwMki.html
<cprov> stub: what does it exactly means ?
<kiko> stub, should I assign it to you, or just close it?
<cprov> stub: it doesn't happen in lp upstream tree only in mine
<stub> kiko: Close it. It is fixed now.
<kiko> ok.
<stub> cprov: Your sqlos branch is out of date
<stub> Hmm... maybe not. saw registerTypes and assumed.
<cprov> stub: strange because it works locally
<stub> Are you running breezy?
<daf> stub: yay
<cprov> stub: yes, I've got it and updated my tree
<cprov> stub: anyway, I'll work it out
<stub> cprov: That traceback can't be right
<kiko> cprov, I have seen the same problem, actually
<kiko> I think it happened when I had an updated sourcecode but and old tree
<kiko> hm, PIL?
<stub> Indeed. The traceback says that PIL is calling canonical code, which is just wrong
<cprov> kiko: could be ...
<kiko> PYTHONPATH perhaps is the culprit?
<spiv> PIL uses .pth file evil, from memory.
<kiko> that file is empty in breezy
<spiv> I can't remember why it is that PIL has a tendency to infect unrelated tracebacks, though.
<spiv> Oh, I remember why.
<spiv> $ python -c "import __init__; print __init__"
<spiv> <module '__init__' from '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/PIL/__init__.pyc'>
<kiko> ugh
<kiko> gross
<spiv> PIL really shouldn't have a __init__.py if it also uses a .pth
* daf -> lunch
<kiko> daf, oh, bug 31589 is probably trivial!
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31589 in launchpad "Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31589
<kiko> matsubara, are you interested in that one? jamesh gave us a good analysis
<spiv> SteveA, stub: I have a branch for https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/4613 if you're interested (it's on the review page)
<matsubara> kiko: is it high priority? i'm kind of busy...
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, it would be nice
<kiko> no need to resort priorities but take it as it comes
<kiko> matsubara, what are you working on right now?
<kiko> btw, jamesh?
<daf> kiko: where's the analysis?
<cprov> spiv: can you any solution ? I have no clue for this PIL error
<kiko> daf, in the bug report
<matsubara> kiko: distrotask hell validator. actually answering BjornT comments on it. And the next thing on my todo list is fix the non-ascii password one. 
<kiko> matsubara, leave the non-ascii password thing for now.
<kiko> I think you should focus on easier bugs
<kiko> you'll be more productive
<kiko> that bug is hard to fix
<daf> if matsubara's busy, I'll take it
<kiko> great
<kiko>    1 UnboundLocalError: local variable 'results' referenced before assignment
<kiko>     0% from search bots, 0% referred from local sites
<kiko>        1 https://launchpad.net/people/+index
<kiko>         OOPS-46A156
<matsubara> kiko: ok, but that one is halfway reviewed.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46A156
<kiko> that is horrible
<kiko> matsubara, yes, but the review tells you to redesign the solution :)
<kiko> matsubara, btw, nice work on +build and friends, looks nice!
<bradb> kiko: I'll find the revno for the fix to bug 30913...
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30913 in malone "Oops while updating bug 30467" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30913
<kiko> bradb, I have it -- just wanted you to confirm the fix
<kiko> is fixing what you thought it did :)
<spiv> cprov: hmm, I'm not sure, except that PIL is a red-herring.
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, it should be fixed.
<kiko> great
<spiv> cprov: PIL's just showing up due to a bug in traceback generation, I think.
<cprov> spiv: I'm resyncing the tree with --delete and will build it again, maybe it fix
<spiv> cprov: good idea.
* spiv files a bug on python-imaging before he forgets
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: I'd like bug 29176 to be a priority.. what's your opinion?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<bradb> kiko: I think it's high priority too.
<SteveA> cprov: when launchpad can't import a gpg key, where does the error message go?
<SteveA> i mean, where are errors logged?
<cprov> SteveA: one min, phone
<SteveA> ok
<cprov> SteveA: to the UI, always
<cprov> SteveA: if not we have a bug
<SteveA> there is an error shown in the UI
<SteveA> i didn't notice it because the box was so tall it didn't look like an error box
<SteveA> and it had an (i) symbol
<SteveA> for information, not error
<SteveA> but, what i mean is, where do the details go?
<SteveA> all i know is "launchpad cannot import this key"
<SteveA> no diagnositc info
<SteveA> no oops
<SteveA> we should get an OOPS from this, or something like that
<cprov> SteveA: makes sense, could you file a bug with this info ?
<jbailey> What's the best way to ask for a couple bulk tasks to be run against launchpad?  mdz sent me here.
<SteveA> cprov: but... how do i look into a problem importing a GPG key today?
<SteveA> where are problems logged?
<cprov> SteveA: it's possible not logged, since they was no exception
<SteveA> ok
<cprov> there was
<cprov> SteveA: odd of pyME, I think
<SteveA> is there another way of getting someone's gpg key into launchpad?
<mdz> jbailey: I think stub is the person to talk to
<jbailey> mdz: Thanks!
<jbailey> stub: Gratuitous nickhighlight.
<cprov> SteveA: no, you can add it by hand in the DB
<cprov> SteveA: but, it may result in future errors since we can't really import the key from DB
<stub> jbailey: Yo
<jbailey> stub: Can you handle a mass reassign and mass unsubscription for me?
<stub> yup
<jbailey> stub: All grub bugs that involve user 'jbailey' should involved 'tfheen' (subscription, assigned)
<jbailey> stub: all evolution-exchange bugs that involve user 'jbailey' should involve 'desktop-bugs', which I suspect is a team (subscription, assigned)
<stub> Should I be adding new subscribers, or replacing your subscription?
<jbailey> replacing mine, if that's possible.
<stub> Yup
<jbailey> Lovely, thanks.
<stub> Is this urgent or can I do it tomorrow?
<jbailey> tomorrow is fine.
<jbailey> Knowing that you can do it mean I don't have to go through them by hand. =)
<jbailey> means, rather.
<stub> Ok. Do you think this will be a common request or a one off? It makes a difference on how reusable any scripts i knock up should be.
<jbailey> Hmm.
<salgado> daf, did you file a bug for OOPS-46A156?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/46A156
<jbailey> I suspect reasonably common - in my case it's because I'm doing more support stuff, but it'll be anytime someone leaves Ubuntu or whatever and someone else needs to take on the packages.
<stub> ok. I'll sort it out tomorrow morning and email you when done.
<jbailey> stub: Thanks!
<daf> salgado: no, I didn't
<daf> salgado: I was triaging a different bug at the time
<daf> salgado: and this OOPS happened after I fiddled the query string by hand
<salgado> daf, you did that search manually?
<salgado> right
<salgado> but it's still a bug. I'll file one
<daf> ok
<carlos> cprov: hi, how are going your soyuz tests?
<cprov> carlos: bad bad my tree isn't running in mawson 
<carlos> cprov: is there anything I can do to help you?
<cprov> carlos: not yet, I'm about to go lunch
<cprov> carlos: do you remember how did it got fixed ->   File "/srv/launchpad.net/codelines/uploader-tests/utilities/../lib/canonical/lp/__init__.py", line 69, in registerTypes
<cprov>     psycopgda.adapter.registerTypes(psycopgda.adapter.PG_ENCODING)
<cprov> TypeError: registerTypes() takes no arguments (1 given)
<carlos> cprov: no idea, it's the first time I see that error...
<carlos> cprov: I know stub said we need to get an updated psycopgda version, did you update it?
<carlos> perhaps it's related to that
<cprov> carlos: also psycogda ? ok will try
<carlos> I think so
<salgado> stub, I have a question for you on my reply to jamesh's error report. might you have some time to look at it? (I forgot to CC you, but it goes to launchpad@ anyway)
<cprov> carlos: yes, we need, thanks dude
<carlos> cprov: you are welcome
<cprov> carlos: so, https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/ is up, it needs some tweaks in the old configuration file, but you can help me collecting some tests to run when I come back from lunch
<carlos> cprov: ok
<cprov> carlos: do you have anything in mind ?
<carlos> cprov: well, first of all we will need pitti's pkgstriptranslations update to test Rosetta integration
<carlos> cprov: are you able to install it?
<cprov> carlos: let me check
<cprov> carlos: I can, we have 2 i386 builders, they also need launchpad-buildd upgrade
<cprov> carlos: grab the package from pitti and store somewhere in mawson
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: back in 1 hour tops
<carlos> cprov: will have it ready before you are back
<carlos> ok
<carlos> ping me when you are ready, please
<cprov-lunch> ok
<Dimka^> nice channel
<ddaa> people are weird sometimes...
<daf> carlos: how's that performance work going?
<carlos> daf: running test
<daf> carlos: excellent
<carlos> it's a matter of moving one line from one part of the code to other part
<daf> carlos: big diff?
<daf> ah, sweet
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I'm going to add a couple of extra tests to be sure that the cache values are being updated. I think we don't have such tests
<daf> how are you thinking of doing the tests?
<daf> doctest or pagetest?
<carlos> doctest
<daf> ok
<carlos> I'm going to expand the import tests
<daf> do you think you can get it done today with the tests?
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> that's the plan
<daf> great
<daf> matsubara-lunch: please ping me when you get back
<stub> salgado-lunch: Is this the encoding query?
<cprov> carlos: ping
<carlos> cprov: pong
<carlos> cprov: waiting for pitti
<cprov> carlos: ok, ping me back when you have news from him
<carlos> cprov: he had an emergency and will take sometime to get it
<carlos> cprov: sure, I will ping as soon as I get it
<cprov> carlos: ok
<kiko> hey hey
<carlos> cprov: in the mean time, could you merge from my branch?
<cprov> carlos: yup
<carlos> cprov: I added the small code change I told you yesterday. It filters any translation import that is not for 'main' component
<carlos> to ignore universe uploads
<cprov> carlos: makes sense, we do not automaticaly process them.
<carlos> you don't automaticaly process universe uploads?
<matsubara> daf: ping
<daf> matsubara: hey
<daf> matsubara: QA meeting?
<matsubara> daf: sure
<cprov> carlos: we (soyuz) do, you (rosetta) don't ...
<carlos> right
<carlos> cprov: I suppose you can start your tests without waiting for me or pitti
<carlos> cprov: just in case you are blocked by pitti
<cprov> carlos: yes, I can, no problem
<carlos> we can test Rosetta later
<carlos> as it's not going to be used until dapper gets the new version of the pkgstriptranslations
<cprov> carlos: not really. Are you sure we won't have troubles related to your changes, I need to release soyuz ASAP
<carlos> cprov: no, my changes are not going to be executed until pkgstriptranslations is not updated
<carlos> so they will not cause any problem to you
<cprov> carlos: I suppose it won't do anything if we don't have the extra translation file in the changesfile, isn't it right ?
<carlos> anyway, I want to test them today
<carlos> cprov: right
<cprov> carlos: ok, let's hope the best ;)
<carlos> but I don't want to block you on this if pitti is not able to provide me the package today
<daf> carlos: don't try to do too many things at once
<daf> carlos: get this performance stuff done, then work on the Dapper stuff
<lucas> hi
<lucas> I'd like to list the opened bugs for a list of packages
<lucas> is there something clever to do than :
<carlos> daf: while the tests are being executed, I need to do something. Anyway, is just testing it
<lucas> fetch https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs-text
<lucas> for each bug listed, fetch https://launchpad.net/bugs/<bug>/+text
<bradb> lucas: Not possible for a list of packages yet, sorry.
<daf> lucas: is there some connection between these packages?
<daf> carlos: your new tests are done?
<lucas> daf: no
<daf> ok
<daf> if it was "packages I maintain" or something, then I can see us getting a page for that in future
<carlos> daf: yes, but failed due dapper issues
<daf> carlos: I don't understand
<carlos> daf: dapper gives me errors sometime unrelated to our code
<daf> ah
<carlos> for instance, this time, /var/lock permissions are broken
<lucas> would it be possible to get search filters for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs-text ?
<daf> lucas: that's a good idea
<daf> lucas: please file a bug about it
<lucas> ok
<daf> lucas: maybe write a page on the wiki about what sort of filtering you would like
<daf> lucas: what the API would look like
<daf> lucas: at the moment, though, I can't see this being implemented very soon
<lucas> well, the same as the html search page would be a good start
<daf> true
<daf> bradb: how difficult is it to turn a form into a BugTaskSearchParams
<daf> bradb: i.e. is there code that could be reused
<bradb> daf: BugTaskSearchListingView is it. But I'd wait until I land the new bug listings across Malone, because I've done huge refactoring on that, and related, code. It'll be in review queue in about half an hour.
<bradb> I've removed about a dozen view classes for one thing. This code was a silly maze of "elegance".
<lucas> ok, bug filed
<daf> bradb: sounds great
<daf> bradb: I noticed recently that most IBugTarget views aren't in bugtarget.py
<daf> bradb: perhaps a trivial merge fixing that is in order
<daf> bradb: (assuming you haven't already)
<bradb> I won't do it this time around, because this patch is ready and needs to land, but can you please file a bug on that so we don't forget to come back to it?
<daf> sure -- I was thinking of doing it myself
<daf> bradb: by the way, matsubara and I that Malone's untriaged bug count is up recently -- ok if we give that some atention?
<bradb> daf: I'm way behind on bugmail, sadly. WAY behind.
<daf> I know you and Bjorn are usually very good on giving Malone bugs love
<daf> but I also know you're both really busy right now :)
<carlos> daf: poimport.txt test pass. Running all tests to be sure
<bradb> daf I had the impression that you and matsubara are meant to triage bugs, but maybe I misunderstood.
<daf> carlos: find a reviewer while the tests are running
<daf> bradb: we've been focusing on LP bugs up to now
<bradb> ah
<daf> things are shaping up there, so we're expanding our horizons
<bradb> If you guys could so some Malone triaging, that'd be great. :)
<daf> cool
<daf> lucas: oh, you're *that* lucas!
<lucas> *that* ? ;)
<bradb> daf: Can I expect, from your triaging efforts, that I'll get poked about high priority Malone bugs? In an ideal world, it'd be nice to semi-ignore bugmail during some periods, but know that 1. users are still getting timely responses to their reports and 2. I'm not ignoring anything critical.
<daf> lucas: yeah, I sponsored you for a while
<lucas> ah yes :)
<daf> bradb: are you saying you'd like to get poked about high priority stuff?
<daf> lucas: how are you?
<lucas> fine. I got quite heavily involved in debian's pkg-ruby-extras team and am now working on ruby packages in ubuntu
<bradb> daf: yeah, particularly from the bug reports, since I'm aware of high priority stuff that doesn't necessarily come directly from a bug that was filed.
<daf> lucas: cool
<kiko> daf, I understand what bradb is talking about
<kiko> he wants /us/ to bug him about bugmail
<kiko> that he needs to attend to
<kiko> I think that's okay
<daf> ok, just confirming that
<bradb> kiko often does that (like the bug mentioned earlier about changing bug contacts on changing a task's package) which is very useful to be poked about
<daf> in that case, I'd like to poke you about bug 31641
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31641 in malone "+editstatus page should not render page on post" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31641
<daf> I think it could potentially reduce the number of +editstatus oopses significantly
<bradb> kiko: BTW, I'm submitting the newly-formatted bug listings (across Malone) for review right now. Do you want me to fix bug 29176 this afternoon?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29176 in malone "Changing source package doesn't notify the new bug contact about the change" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29176
<kiko> bradb, that'd rock!
<bradb> ok, cool
<bradb> daf: Is this critical? E.g. does it cause exceptions that appear in our errors report?
<bradb> I define "Critical" as "prevents Ubuntu devs from doing their job", more or less
<daf> bradb: +editstatus timeouts do appear in our errors report, yes
<daf> bradb: Seb got hit by this a lot yesterday
<daf> bradb: I'm not saying it's more important than other Malone OOPSes
<daf> hmm, that's odd
<daf> hitting Reply on a bug mail prompts me to reply to the person who made the change, not the bug
<daf> despite the fact that the Reply-To header is there
<daf> kiko: does this also happen to you in mutt?
<bradb> daf: How does it behave with other mail that uses Reply-To?
<daf> ah, it works for bugmail that's not from myself
<daf> weird
<carlos> cprov: ping
<cprov> carlos: pong
<carlos> cprov: I have the package from Martin
<carlos> but, are you blocked by the postgresql problem ?
<cprov> carlos: nop, have the DBs already
<carlos> ok
<daf> carlos: do you have a reviewer for your performange changes?
<carlos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/packages/
<carlos> daf: I'm adding a new test, to test the website changes. My previous ones were only testing the poimports
<daf> I see
<daf> how are you testing that?
<carlos> daf: we already have a doctest for the POFileView class
<carlos> so I'm extending it
<carlos> I'm simulating a post with a new translation and check that the statistics are updated
<daf> kiko: do you think you can insta-review this later today?
<kiko> where is the patch?
<daf> carlos says it isn't ready yet
<daf> but he's promised to finish it today
<kiko> I am here
<kiko> daf, can you dupe bug 29279?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29279 in rosetta "Rythmbox translation template for croatian" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29279
<carlos> kiko: it should be ready in less than 30 minutes
<daf> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks
<Kinnison> ciau all
<mdz> ddaa: what is the best practice for registering other people's branches in launchpad?
<jblack> mdz: You can just go ahead and do it. We can change the owner later.
<mdz> ah, author can be null
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filey0I0CF.html
<carlos> wow, it's the first time I do a guess of the time that something will take and I use exactly that time...
<kiko> carlos, tell me all about this patch
<carlos> kiko: this patch uses the information from Steve's email
<carlos> kiko: and reduce the number of SELECT COUNTs executed with every translation form submission
<kiko> why?
<carlos> kiko: also, it adds test to the statistics code that we were lacking and that I added to be sure that I didn't break anything
<kiko> when was it executed before, when is it executed now
<carlos> kiko: instead of execute it once per entry submitted, we do it once per submit as it's just an update of cached values
<kiko> that is a nice thing
<kiko> how many queries will it reduce?
<carlos> kiko: In theory, in the worst case, from 10 to 1
<kiko> and from 2500? :)
<carlos> kiko: but I need to debug it a bit more now because Steve's data had 70 executions instead of 10
<kiko> mmmm
<carlos> kiko: the number of queries executed depend on the number of messages on hte translation form
<carlos> by default we have 10 entries
<carlos> and only the changed ones executed the count queries
<carlos> kiko: hmm well, the right numbers would be 30 to 3 as every call to updateStatistics() has three SELECT COUNT sentences
<kiko> that sounds very good
<kiko> carlos, and the interface change?
<carlos> cprov: I will need to leave in 15 minutes so I think I need to leave the Rosetta integration testing for tomorrow 
<carlos> kiko: the lack of tests for that API
<carlos> kiko: the interface was not in sync with the implementation
<kiko> that makes sense.
<kiko> r=kiko
<carlos> kiko: btw, didn't we have a way to test that the objects follow the interfaces automatically?
<cprov> carlos: just figure out I'm blocked on lack of plpython in mawson's postgres
<cprov> carlos: what hell day !
<carlos> cprov: oh! so the testing is blocked... ok
<carlos> cprov: Could you ping me tomorrow when that's fixed?
<cprov> carlos: yes, postgres scream when I run the uploader script
<carlos> kiko: ok, thanks
<cprov> carlos: of course
<cprov> kiko: can you help me ?
<kiko> cprov, I need to find znarl or elmo
<carlos> cprov: I don't have special powers on mawson...
<cprov> kiko: nice, will find what is precisely missing meanwhile
<cprov> carlos: ehe, me neither
<cprov> kiko: that's the main error -> http://librarian.dogfood.ubuntu.com/1566410/qPRj2bOPXSZz9SYoVy5sPnBskT8.txt. Any clue ?
<kiko> cprov, this looks like a bad database restore, to me
<cprov> kiko: uhm .. let's talk personally
<SteveA> kiko: stage one of oops analysis is done: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~stevea/oops.cgi/2006-02-09/A547
<SteveA> next stage is about combining queries that have the same pattern, to tell you the gain from a particular code optimisation
<SteveA> but, this will do for now
<kiko> wow! that is great!
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: btw, Tomorrow morning, I need to start working later than usual (a couple of hours or so), will send an email later
<kiko> sure
<carlos> SteveA, daf: Merge request sent for the SELECT COUNT changes. I will request a cherry pick of it when I'm back, later today
<carlos> see you later
* carlos -> out
<daf> carlos: good job!
<daf> yikes, 2813 queries
<daf> SteveA: that looks great
<kiko> amazing!
<daf> SteveA: "same pattern" == "after stripping out constants"?
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> ah, that makes sense
<SteveA> because one optimisation will likely fix them all
<daf> yes
<daf> when are we expecting CrowdControl, by the way?
<SteveA> when it is done
<daf> I think that's going to do amazing things for contention
<SteveA> i don't think so
<kiko> yeah, tbh I don't think so either
<kiko> but it will reduce the length and number of queries
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> it will have a reasonable effect on all requests
<kiko> SteveA, why not order the SQL statements by reps?
<daf> rather than by potential time saving?
<SteveA> kiko: it is ordered by the projected time saving
<SteveA> so you decide how long you want the request to take
<kiko> oh. that's not evident
<SteveA> work your way down
<kiko> make it the first column?
<SteveA> and then see how many queries you need to optimize
<SteveA> try now
<SteveA> what is the password for foo.bar@canonical.com in sampledata?
<kiko> test
<kiko> it's nice
<SteveA> hmm...
<SteveA> not working
<SteveA> oh, i know why
<kiko> cprov, let me look into it
<cprov> kiko: on to what ? the error message or in mawson itself ?
<kiko> cprov, okay, I think I know what this is
<cprov> kiko: tell me
<SteveA> kiko: any idea what's up with keyserver.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> it is not responding for me
<kiko> <Znarl> We have a power outage in the DC.  
<cprov> SteveA: probably dead 
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> this will arse up gpg things in launchpad, of course
<kiko> cprov, it appears you're missing the postgresql fti stuff
<kiko> is that possible?
<kiko> postgresql-contrib?
<cprov> kiko: nop, it's installed 
<kiko> I wonder if it was installed after your DB was created
<kiko> or something in the installation went wrong
<cprov> kiko: maybe, don't know
<kiko> launchpad_dev=# \df to_tsvector
<kiko>                        List of functions
<kiko>  Schema |    Name     | Result data type | Argument data types 
<kiko> --------+-------------+------------------+---------------------
<kiko>  ts2    | to_tsvector | tsvector         | oid, text
<kiko>  ts2    | to_tsvector | tsvector         | text
<kiko>  ts2    | to_tsvector | tsvector         | text, text
<kiko> cprov, try that on mawson.
<dooglus> is it possible to submit bug reports to malone by email?  or is that only for comments to existing reports?
<kiko> dooglus, yes, new@bugs.launchpad.net
<dooglus> kiko: I guess there's some kind of format I need to use?
<dooglus> like, how do I specify the package?
<bradb> dooglus: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/EmailInterfaceUserDoc
<dooglus> thanks
<kiko> dooglus, there's a document, but the wiki is down because the DC has been blown up
<bradb> er, sorry https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc, but it appears down, yeah
<kiko> back?
<bradb> and now up?
<bradb> weird
<kiko> yeah
<dooglus> bradb: is it to be expected that that site has an invalid certificate?
<bradb> dooglus: Yeah
<dooglus> bradb: it tells me that I need to sign the bug report email with GPG.  I don't have a GPG key, so does that mean I can't report a bug using email?
<kiko> correct!
<kiko> you can create a gpg key easily
<kiko> it is as easy as 1-2-3
<kiko> bradb, stop wrapping URLs in your emails...
<bradb> It's the magic of Mail.app dude.
<kiko> it's the CRAPACITY of mail.app perhaps
<bradb> format=flowed is mutt's best friend, I hear
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Reduced de number of times that we update the IPOFile statistics. This is related to the bug #5751 (r3154: Carlos Perell Marn)
<dooglus> kiko: I can create a GPG key, but malone won't know it's mine, right?
<kiko> cool
<kiko> dooglus, just upload it to launchpad, very easy too.
<dooglus> kiko: launchpad is a big "503 Service Unavailable".  hence my wanting to use email instead.
<kiko> dooglus, we're having a small DC catastrophe, bear with us for a few moments
<dooglus> kiko: run out of petrol too?
<cprov> kiko: sorry, but i can't access mawson yet
<kiko> dooglus, we use gerbils instead of petrol
<kiko> yeah, cprov, that's a given
<dooglus> kiko: I see.  And who is using the gerbils when you need them?
<kiko> apparently Znarl has not fed them for a month and they have gone on strike
<kiko> we are playing them a movie with naked gerbilesses to see if they reconsider
<dooglus> have you tried electricying the wheels they run in?
<kiko> unfortunately that becomes a chicken and egg problem
<kiko> Znarl reports there is some progress
* kiko waits some more
<ddaa> mdz: if the other person has a launchpad person/account/profile (whatever mpt and SteveA decided was the right terminology), you use that as the branch author. Otherwise, you leave the other NULL.
<ddaa> * leave the author NULL
<ddaa> BTW, we should arguably set the default author to the registrant when registering on a product.
<ddaa> mdz: a shortcut for setting the author is to add branch from the person's profile
<Seveas> what's up with lp? The wiki is borking...
<Seveas> The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only.
<Seveas> I just lost quite a bit of editwork...
<ddaa> Seveas: use the "back" function of browser to get it back
<Seveas> that won't work, because wiki uses evil cache headers
<Seveas> and of course the authentication db is still offline so it will log you out...
<kiko> the DC suffered a kaboom
<Seveas> hmm, daf got mad? 
<ddaa> what does this ideogram mean?
<Seveas>  <-- that one?
<ddaa> yes that one
<Seveas> silly smiley
* ddaa has serious doubts that how a CJK speaker would read it...
<Seveas> "tsu"
<daf> 
<kiko> y tu mam tambien!
<ddaa> daf: I think you have network problem...
<daf> really?
<ddaa> yeah, the last thing you said came out as a bunch of CJK chars ;)
<daf> 
<daf> that would be a pretty bad network problem
<ddaa> kiko: I think his mama does _not_ speak japanese, actually ;)
<LarstiQ> 
<bradb> asdjlfjalsdasd
<LarstiQ> that's probably wrong
<daf> you did *what* with your formal coat?
<LarstiQ> hehe :)
<ddaa> 
<bradb> LarstiQ: Apparently that means "My haori viewing hitting position is"
<ddaa> at least that's what babelfish says...
<bradb>  . <-- Can you file a bug on that please?
<daf> "you delightedly file an insect"
<ddaa> that does not seem to roundtrip well...
<ddaa> "As for you the file doing that insect which you rejoice it may?"
<bradb> haha
<ddaa> I think that's probably a good test for user interface
<ddaa> if the text can roundtrip to japanese in babelfish and still be understandable, it's simple enough...
<ddaa> gotta ping mpt about that
<Seveas> ddaa, rofl 
<Seveas> awesome
<Seveas> now that launchpad is back, the back button DOES work 
<Seveas> didn't lose any of the edit 
<kiko> whee
<kiko> launchpad.net is not back however
<Seveas> well, enough parts of it for the wiki to work
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: has anyone looked at bug 31367?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31367 in malone "Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31367
<kiko> daf, matsubara: is that bug on the radar?
<kiko> okay, I see it is
<Seveas> ah, launchpad.net must be back too now 
<bradb> It's a bug in the Soyuz code, that I saw happening in our sample data too, but I didn't think it could happen in production.
<SteveA> kiko: yeah... restarting the keyserver fixed the strange gpg problems
<kiko> SteveA, until they happen again :-(
<kiko> bradb, a bug in soyuz code? I thought the callsite was to blame
<SteveA> cprov: ping
<SteveA> kiko: i just added a gpg key for manish (user with the support issue earlier), and *I* got the email to confirm ownership of the gpg key
<SteveA> there is something wrong with the gpg code -- it is using the prefered email address of the currently logged in user rather than the prefered email address of the Person we're adding the key to
* SteveA files a bug
<cprov> SteveA: pong
<kiko> SteveA, that bug already exists!
<kiko> mdz reported it
<SteveA> kiko: oh
<SteveA> it should be an easy fix
<kiko> yes indeed
<SteveA> just a replacement of user for self.context
<kiko> and a test!
<SteveA> live on the edge!
<SteveA> we don't need no stinkin' tests
<kiko> jeesus
<cprov> SteveA: would you do it or should I ?
<SteveA> cprov: not me.  i have crowds to control and oopses to mangle!
<cprov> SteveA:  I have the entire soyuz with 100 critical bugs, if it matters :(
<kiko> yay, finally fixed bug 6697
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6697 in malone "Source package bugs list is missing filter links" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6697
<kiko> I have had that tree open forever!
<bradb> kiko: Hm, maybe. When that code was written I'm pretty sure the error message wasn't a convenient NotFoundError like it is now
<cprov> SteveA: ok I'll 
<bradb> Looks like it got better lately, and even has a doctest now.
<ddaa> niemeyer: you around?
<kiko> bradb, care to do a drive-by for bug 6697?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6697 in malone "Source package bugs list is missing filter links" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6697
<kiko> you are the best person to do it
<ddaa> kiko: care to review by syncher-logging branch?
<kiko> ddaa, how big?
<ddaa> more than trivial, but not large
<kiko> you can try me at least
<ddaa> ha, it's actually on BjornT's queue
<ddaa> nevermind
<kiko> ok
<bradb> kiko: Probably best for me to hack the fix for it into my bug listings branch, because otherwise it'll cause conflicts, and the portlet code for the filter links is somewhat different now.
<bradb> kiko: Are you using those +bugs-open links and such? Those are gone now.
<kiko> bradb, the patch is minimal, though
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file0RqVRa.html
<kiko> the risk of conflicts is zero
<kiko> I don't use any links
<kiko> I just make the setup work
<kiko> I change no portlet code either
<bradb> That patch is about 50% conflicts :)
<kiko> really?
<kiko> how?
<kiko> well, unless you reorganized browser/bugtask.py
<kiko> the rest seems pretty safe
<kiko> and it should be easy to mimic my changes into your code
<bradb> I renamed the portlet into another file and blew away more than half a dozen classes in browser/bugtask.py.
<kiko> I don't access the portlet at all
<kiko> as I said
<kiko> can you read the diff?
<bradb> sure, e.g. context/@@+portlet-bugtasklist-mybugs
<kiko> oh, you don't mean the file only then
<kiko> well
<kiko> how about you review, and I commit, and you solve the conflicts making sure this thing still works?
<bradb> kiko: sure
<kiko> I can probably add a test for the specific portlet, that'd be good.
<kiko> you just rename later
<bradb> kiko: I also blew away that BugListing stuff, btw.
<kiko> I love that
<bradb> That code was all way too "elegant".
<bradb> kiko: wording:
<bradb> +    def _sourcePackageContext(self):
<bradb> +        """Is this page being viewed in a distrorelease context?
* kiko waits for bradb to say "wow, this is most excellent, r=bradb"
<kiko> okay
<kiko> c-n-p job
<bradb> Same with the _distroSourcePackageContext method
<kiko> yes
<kiko> fixed
<mdz> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29937
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29937 in launchpad "Lies about which email address is being used during GPG verification" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<bradb> kiko: other than that, wow, this is most excellent, r=bradb :P
<bradb> it's nice to have it consistent
<kiko> yeah, the changes are pretty minimal to get it working
* bradb heads off, later all
<kiko> cprov, do you by any chance fix or remove database.SourcePackage.getVersion?
<cprov> kiko: no
<kiko> can I kill it, or do you use it? it's as broken as can be
<kiko> cprov, if you say I can kill it it's gone
<cprov> kiko: rely on tests ;) if it breaks UI the fix will write them properly
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> I like that
<cprov> I meant fixer ... whatever
<cprov> kiko: Soyuz UI needs it, I'm confident things used in backend have enough/minimal tests
<cprov> kiko: oh .. confusing, Soyuz UI needs this process (unsure code stripping) 
<kiko> the UI uses getVersion? Only on DSP not in SP
<kiko> ah
<kiko> okay
<cprov> not that broken method 
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> daf, matsubara: I think bug 5751 is the main rosetta +translate performance tracker.
<kiko> can we unprivatize it?
<matsubara> Ubugtu: wake up!
<matsubara> kiko: there are some code details on the comments, do you think it's a good idea?
<kiko> matsubara, I don't really care
<matsubara> kiko: should I re-target it to oops?
<kiko> sure.
<matsubara> done
<kiko> I wonder if pqm is alive
<kiko> it is
<Seveas> <matsubara> Ubugtu: wake up! <-- Ubugtu won't show private bugs
<Seveas> (He can't even, but that's just a technicality)
<lifeless> can he say 'thats a private bug, f*ckoff?'
<matsubara> Seveas: I noticed that after I said it.
<Seveas> lifeless, he does so in a notice to the caller
<lifeless> 'notice' ? whats that ?
<Seveas> lifeless, I just sent you one 
<Seveas> it's a sort-of private message
<lifeless> ah
<Seveas> with the difference that most irc clients don't open a new window for it but display it in the active window
<Seveas> which is quite useful in this case
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> irssi puts it on the server window
<lifeless> fyi
<Seveas> hmm, weird irssi-ness 
<lifeless> not weird at all
<lifeless> I'd be really pissed off if the server notices about bounces etc came into an active channel
<Seveas> it's the only irc client I know that does it that way by defualt 
<Seveas> server notices are different
<LaserJock> alsa-tools apparently built on 2/3 but the binary pacakges aren't on the repo. Is that a LP or Soyuz problem?
#launchpad 2006-02-22
<xhaker> hey peeps
<xhaker> is there any dup finder in malone?
<jamesh> lifeless: any progress on getting pygpgme branched into rocketfuel?
<lifeless> jamesh: not yet, I have to get the bzr/bzrtools thing done 
<lifeless> jamesh: which is on the plan for today
<jamesh> fair enough.
<lifeless> jamesh: until thats done, the test suite will barf on your branch
<lifeless> jamesh: if its 'done' I can manually wedge it in but you can't commit to it until later. Is that ok ?
<jamesh> lifeless: that's fine.  I'd be able to commit the configs and launchpad bits though?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I can do this now. one sec
<jamesh> thank you.
<lifeless> done
<jamesh> lifeless: should I be able to see the pygpgme directory in chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel ?
<lifeless> jamesh: uh no. my bad
<rob_conscience> lifeless: it's your conscience talking to you
<rob_conscience> lifeless: you've got to reply to ddaa's annoying questions about the bzr transition plan
<lifeless> thanks
<ddaa> sigh...
<ddaa> got to start the GIMP import... again...
<ddaa> this is a curse...
<lifeless> whats breaking it ?
<ddaa> reboots
<ddaa> last time I was tempted to actually salvage the .bzr from the previous import
<ddaa> but then I thought that it was probably best to play stupid
<lifeless> jamesh: done
<jamesh> ddaa: you know most stuff in gnome CVS will be in Subversion by middle of next month?
* ddaa digs head in the sand
* ddaa realises he cannot puts his fingers in his ears now
<ddaa> jamesh: LALALAL what did you say LALALALA
<ddaa> lifeless: do you have any idea how we may handle this sort of CVS->SVN transition?
<lifeless> ddaa: 'rm'
<lifeless> ddaa: or
<ddaa> I mean, in a vaguely seamless manner...
<lifeless> ddaa: change the source at the revision it cuts over, and write a revision that has no content changes and the CSCVS metainformation to match svn
<lifeless> vaguely scriptable if we care to
<ddaa> well, the good news is that SVN is much easier to import from...
<ddaa> the bad new is than SVN support is still... lacking...
* lifeless waves a shiney thing in front of ddaa
<lifeless> I've replied
<jamesh> ddaa: one of the ideas going round at the moment is to edit the RCS timestamp history so that the cvs2svn migration doesn't corrupt the history ...
<ddaa> gn?
<jamesh> (on the gnome side)
<ddaa> you know, you make me want to pull my eyes out...
<lifeless> ddaa: just think of lamont 
<ddaa> "let's scramble our history, so the broken SVN transition script, the broken SVN revision model, and the broken SVN date logic does not prevent use to use dates"
<ddaa> "and while we are at it we will have a big party where we will all nail one another's scrotum on a plank"
<ddaa> lifeless: what with lamont?
<jamesh> ddaa: it's more of a case that our history is scrambled, and needs unscrambling
<lifeless> ddaa: lamont ran RCS scripts across his postfix repository, repeatedly
<lifeless> ddaa: a major source of bugfinders for cscvs
<jamesh> ddaa: there have been clock skew problems at various points in the past, and the conversion scripts don't like it.
<ddaa> jamesh: I do not understand, the problem I'm aware of is that branch-wise import to svn cause the repository to end up with non-monotonous dates
<ddaa> which fucks up finding revisions by dates
<jamesh> ddaa: no.  Part of the linear history of a single file goes 2003, 2003, 1997, 1997, 2003
<ddaa> (but which leaves cscvs utterly indifferent as long as it imports along the branch boundaries)
<jamesh> that's what is fucking up cvs2svn
<ddaa> well, that's CVS... what were they thinking???
<ddaa> you mean the cvs2svn people thought that CVS was what? Reliable???
<jamesh> well, CVS just recorded the timestamp the system clock gave it
<ddaa> dates in particular... it's stupid to rely on those for conversion logic...
<ddaa> for anymore than rought heuristics
<ddaa> jamesh: anyway, that's a very interesting data point
<ddaa> jamesh: please keep us posted
<ddaa> lifeless: lamont knows enought RCS voodoo to write fantastic novels about it.
<ddaa> I mean CVS voodoo.
<ddaa> I mean fantasy novels too.
<lifeless> ddaa: nono, he ran *RCS* against his *CVS* repository.
<lifeless> its an unversioned file format.
<ddaa> I supposed that involved an obfuscated Perl contest, did it?
* lifeless shurgs
<ddaa> I propose we stop CVS imports BTW and just wait for everybody to switch to SVN
<ddaa> that should not take much longer
<ddaa> lifeless: apparently you did not read the contexts of the questions...
<ddaa> the documentation contains the explicit bzr configuration I plan to use
<lifeless> ddaa: what would you like me to revisit
<ddaa> nothing specific so far, you happened to reply to the question. It was the "belt and suspenders" and you replied "dunno".
<lifeless> right. I dont know if there is such a facility in bzr
<ddaa> oh, also you said something about checking own signatures, I did not understand
<ddaa> that was a question about a very specific configuration point
<lifeless> you asked if import should check its own signatures
<lifeless> I did not understand it to be a configuration question
<lifeless> if it was a configuration question I would have expected 'should we set KNOB to VALUE or VALUE'
* ddaa looks for the specifics
<lifeless> anyway, signature checking in bzr is still not finished, though they can be manually checked.
<lifeless> so if you are asking 'should we configure bzr to check its own signatures' the answer is 'you cannot'
<ddaa> well... then the documentation on the wiki is misleading...
<lifeless> that mutated from a proposal to a misleading 'active' document
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> I'm being called for lunch
<lifeless> sleep well ddaa
<lifeless> tchau
<ddaa> good day, thanks for the fast answer
<spiv> jamesh: ping
<lamont> lifeless: I only ran rcs across my cvs tree twice... once to break it (well, not on purpose...) and once to undo the b0rkage...  that's not really "repeatedly"
<jamesh> spiv: pong
<spiv> jamesh: two things...
<jamesh> your sftp mirror branch?
<spiv> jamesh: one is that I'm curious to know how the review of spiv/launchpad/supermirrorsftp-integration is going?
<spiv> Yeah, if you're too busy we can find someone else.
<spiv> Also, I hear you're doing something with XML-RPC for branches?
<spiv> There may be some overlap perhaps with my branch in your review queue, which adds some XML-RPC methods to the authserver that the SFTP server needs.
<jamesh> I have only taken a brief look over the supermirror branch, but I can probably send thereview comments early next week
<jamesh> I'm working on some code to allow the branch puller to use XML-RPC to update the status of the branch in LP
<spiv> Actually, now that I look, I see that the XML-RPC bits of that branch already got merged accidentally in an earlier merge.
<spiv> jamesh: Well, the existing XML-RPC for branches I have is in the authserver, just the getBranchesForUser, fetchProductID and createBranch methods.  Are you adding to the authserver (which really needs a new name)?
<spiv> jamesh: Perhaps the thing to do with the review is put it on rejected list -- you can always take it back if no-one else gets there first :)
<jamesh> spiv: I'm adding to the authserver, but I was planning on putting these methods under a separate endpoint, to simplify things if we need to update the methods I add, or the authserver bits need changes
<jamesh> seemed the most sensible thing to do
<spiv> jamesh: Sounds sensible.  I should look over it when you merge, and update my branch-related methods to do the same thing, probably.
<spiv> Anyway, that's all I wanted to know.  Thanks!
<lifeless> lamont: once is once, twice is repeated :)
<lamont> feh - the second time was minus-one
<lamont> lifeless: your test suite, otoh, does it every time... :0)
<lamont> anyway, bedtime for me, I think
<mpt> ha!
<mpt> The page for adding a source release to a mirror uses the form intended for adding an arch release
* stub disables PQM to run tests of the production branch on balleny
<jbailey> stub: Around?
<stub> jbailey: yes
<jbailey> stub: I'm curious - What do you think of the idea of rejecting or fixed-releas'ing all the debbugs-imported tasks in Malone?
<jbailey> AFAICT they're not collecting status updates, and they're polluting the subscribed lists because they keep bugs artificially open.
<stub> I think we should put the debbugs synchronization code into production so they are updated
<jbailey> Ah, that would be even better.  I hadn't realised that was planned.
<stub> I'd rather delete all the imported tasks than give them an incorrect status
<stub> Mark wrote the code ages ago. It needs someone to update and test it. However, there have been discussions on how debbugs watches should be handled that I haven't been following closely.
<jbailey> stub: Nice to know, thanks.  I was just surprised when your query still left me with a surprising number of bugs.
<stub> I'd discuss how it should be handled with brad and maybe kiko. Make sure they are on the right track.
<jbailey> Cool.
<jbailey> Thanks again for running that other query!
* ulinskie is away: 
<carlos> morning
* mpt__ is confused
<mpt__> How do I add a milestone to a product?
<mpt__> oh, I can do it for a product but not a package
<mpt__> grmph
<mpt__> jamesh, perhaps you'd be interested in implementing bug 28655
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28655 in launchpad ""Constraint not satisfied" should be reworded and trigger a logged error" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28655
<SteveA> mpt: i'm not sure i agree with bug 28655
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28655 in launchpad ""Constraint not satisfied" should be reworded and trigger a logged error" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28655
<SteveA> i think we should change the error message to read "a field is incorrect" or "this field in incorrect"
<SteveA> but i don't think we should log errors yet
<SteveA> because we have so many more significant errors already
<mpt> SteveA, so the amount added to the bottom of the report would slow down those fixing the bugs in the more important categories?
<SteveA> even just *thinking* about this right now, for anyone except you, is a poor choice of focus
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> jamesh: i made some progress on the oops.cgi feature
<SteveA> the latest oops summary is interesting.  i think the analysis script is applying the regexes in the wrong order, perhaps
<SteveA> compare these two consecutive entries
<SteveA> 5 ProgrammingError: ERROR: duplicate key violates unique constraint "sessiondata_key" INSERT INTO SessionPkgData (client_id, product_id, key, pickle) VALUES ( $STRING, $STRING, $STRING, $STRING)
<SteveA>     *
<SteveA>     o
<SteveA> 1 ProgrammingError: ERROR: duplicate key violates unique constraint "sessiondata_key" INSERT INTO SessionPkgData (client_id, product_id, key, pickle) VALUES ( $STRING, $STRING, $STRING, $STRING\\\\$INT\\\\$INT\\\\$INTRq\\\\$INTsb.')
<jamesh> SteveA: that looks weird.
<jamesh> SteveA: it replaces strings before integers, which I think is the correct order
<jamesh> I guess the regexp for strings didn't handle the string in question
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i guess so
<SteveA> these are pickles i think
<SteveA> jamesh: my changes are in ~stevea/public_html/oops.cgi
<SteveA> there is now a simple "time saving for repeated queries" analysis at the end of the page
<SteveA> some of the variable names i used could be made more consistent with what you use
<SteveA> because i was importing code from some other code i wrote earlier
<SteveA> and i was being lazy late at night
<SteveA> daf: hi
<SteveA> daf: there is an oops that could use some code to give a better error message
<SteveA>   Module canonical.launchpad.database.sourcepackage, line 179, in <lambda>
<SteveA>     key=lambda item: Version(item.version))
<SteveA>   Module sourcerer.deb.version, line 85, in __init__
<SteveA>     raise BadUpstreamError, "Bad upstream version format"
<SteveA> BadUpstreamError: Bad upstream version format
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-16/D78
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> the problem is, the code says BadUpstreamError "Bad upstream version format", but then it doesn't tell you what version format was passed in
<jamesh> SteveA: I wonder if it would be worth putting the SQL statement summary above the full log?
<SteveA> so you don't easily have the data that caused the error
<daf> do you suggest chaning sourcerer or catching the exception in hte database code and re-raising it with more information?
<SteveA> jamesh: yeah, i think so
<daf> SteveA: ^^^
* SteveA is thinking
<SteveA> is there any more information we need than item.version ?
<SteveA> if item.version is enough, then we should improve sourcerer
<daf> it should be enough
<SteveA> ok.  then sourcerer.
<SteveA> it should be a simple change, and will allow us to see better what the problem is
<SteveA> although... 
<SteveA> if the OOPS reports for errors could show the value of locals
<SteveA> or even locals going up the stack
<SteveA> that would be even better
<SteveA> jamesh: do you think that is feasible?
<daf> that would be great
<SteveA> daf: although, the error in sourcerer should be fixed
<daf> agreed
<SteveA> daf: would you take care of the paperwork ? ;-)
<jamesh> SteveA: it'd be possible if we used a different traceback formatting function (assuming the zope one doesn't have support for that already)
<daf> SteveA: certainly :)
<SteveA> jamesh: i think there's one in twisted, although i think that one doesn't understand the __traceback_supplement__ stuff
<SteveA> so probably best to extend the zope one with code from twisted
<SteveA> i'll look into it
<SteveA> jamesh: i still need to add your regexes into the time-saved analysis, to take account of multiple queries of the same pattern
<SteveA> so the table will grow another column for "number of similar queries"
<SteveA> and will display the genericised statement
<SteveA> and the saving will be adjusted to take this into account
<SteveA> daf: note at the top of the oops report https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~stevea/oops.cgi/2006-02-16/D78
<SteveA> there is "total sql time", "non-sql time" and "total time"
<SteveA> this gives some idea of how much processing is done in database code vs application code
<SteveA> well, i mean...
<SteveA> by the database vs by the application
<daf> right
<SteveA> if you ever see a *lot* of non-sql time, then there are things to optimise in the code
<SteveA> without considering the database
<daf> could we copy your working copy of oops.cgi to ~jamesh/oops.cgi?
<SteveA> the total time may be somewhat inaccurate
<SteveA> because it uses the stop time of the last database query for that
<daf> well, accounting errors are to be expected
<SteveA> jamesh: maybe we can add a request-start and request-end time to the oops report?
<daf> I wouldn't expect them to be significant, though
<SteveA> jamesh: then the total time vs total sql time will be more accurate
<SteveA> daf: probably not too significant
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<daf> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31741
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31741 in launchpad "sourcerer.deb.version raises BadUpstreamError without the version in question" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> daf: ta
<mpt> "Use this form to ..."
<mpt> <form>...</form>
<mpt> "... using the form above."
* mpt sighs
<mpt> We should have big animated GIF arrows pointing at the form, too
<SteveA> you could give all forms a lurid pink background in CSS
<SteveA> that would do it
<mpt> Actually, now that I think about it, Microsoft Office 97 had a help system with big animated arrows pointing at the field you had to enter next
<SteveA> hey, stub... skype call sometime?
<SteveA> jamesh: thinking... what about if i made the traceback formatter output an html fragment.  that way, it can be styled nicely in the web pages and also in oops reports.
<SteveA> the styling will be important if i extend it to show locals at each stack level
<jamesh> SteveA: that might be a good idea.  Given the way we currently use the reports, that part of the OOPS file is only viewed in an HTML wrapper
<cprov> morning all
<mpt> hi cprov 
<daf> mpt: let's do it!
<daf> mpt: it should play a fanfare every time you complete a field
<mpt> daf, Valentine's Day was three days ago
<mpt> oh
<cprov> mpt: hi
<SteveA> jamesh: would you copy my oops.cgi in place of yours soon, so that daf and matsubara can use the data today?
<SteveA> (without having to do URL hacking)
<daf> the other option would be to update the production config and bounce the servers
<daf> but I think this way is easier
<mpt> The problem with comments in code is that they only work for code that's there
<mpt> They're not good for explaining why code is not there
<SteveA> daf: james' oops.cgi is the canonical one.  that's the one that all the oops summaries point to
<SteveA> and where production bug reports point to
<daf> ah, right, the summary
<daf> product uses a config value for where the OOPS reports are
<daf> production
<jamesh> done
<daf> thanks James
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-16/A136  <--- HUUUUUGE
<SteveA> in firefox, looking at a page on chinstrap
<SteveA> if i hover my mouse cursor over the bottom right of the window, where it says "chinstrap.ubuntu.com [padlock] "
<SteveA> it says "MRS Virtual"
<daf> gosh, 11s non-SQL time
<jamesh> good old Mrs. VD
<mpt> Does Mark's middle name start with R?
<cprov> stub: something is wrong with the database in mawson -> 
<cprov> launchpad_dogfood=# \df to_tsvector
<cprov>                    List of functions
<cprov>  Schema | Name | Result data type | Argument data types
<cprov> --------+------+------------------+---------------------
<cprov> (0 rows)
<daf> oh my god, it's fuill of queries
<jamesh> daf: you saw the analysis of the page in question on lp-devel?
<stub> SteveA: 
<daf> hmm, I missed that
<stub> SteveA: Sure
<stub> cprov: whats wrong?
<stub> oh - full text shite missing?
<cprov> stub:  empty ?
<cprov> SteveA: have you looked in the fix you requested in GPG ?
<daf> jamesh: what was the Subject?
<cprov> stub: It can't be right :(
<SteveA> cprov: i looked into it.  i'll tell you about it a bit later.
<jamesh> daf: Launchpad Errors for 2006-02-01
<cprov> SteveA: something wrong ?
<jamesh> and replys
<SteveA> cprov: busy with other things right now
<SteveA> my brain only context switches between 1 other thing at a time :-)
<daf> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> daf: it's partly sqlobject MultipleJoin borkage, partly bad template code and partly the fact that it is trying to display so much data in one page.
<daf> oh, MultipleJoin
<cprov> stub: don't know what to do, all tools breaks on insertions
<cprov> SteveA: okay
<daf> jamesh: I would suspect that the Python time is being spent in SQLObject generating all these queries and processing the results
<SteveA> daf: yes, that is likely.  also, in the huge tal:repeat
<SteveA> a tal:repeat is slow, so having such a large one will slow things down.
<daf> is it even getting to the stage of rendering the page?
<jamesh> daf: yes.
<stub> cprov: Ahh.. \df ts2.ftq shows stuff. The search patch is stuffed.
<SteveA> yes
<jamesh> daf: you can see the TAL expression evaluation in the traceback
<SteveA> look at the traceback
<daf> ah, right
<daf> too many OOPS reports open at once
<stub> Yer - changed the option but didn't uncomment it :-)
<stub> cprov: fixed
<cprov> stub: let's see
<cprov> stub: ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for relation pg_ts_cfg
<cprov> stub: in the same insertion. Do you want to see the full error traceback ?
<stub> nah
<SteveA> jamesh: can you give me permission to write to your oops.cgi ?  i'm going to be working on this today, and it would be nice if i can make changes available right away
<SteveA> (i mean, the directory your oops.cgi is in)
<stub> cprov: fixed
<cprov> stub: not yet :( -> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for function person_sort_key
<SteveA> the +allpackages page is screwing us over.  we should disable it, if it won't be fixed by the next rollout
<SteveA> in fact, disabling it in production to raise an instant exception would be a good thing for right now
<stub> cprov: Whoever is using that hasn't written a test :-/
<daf> SteveA: you already have it -- it's rwx to the warthogs group
<SteveA> daf: oh, cool
<daf> the file itself needs g+w, though
<SteveA> thanks jamesh :-)
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  It is g+w and owned by warthogs
<cprov> stub: who do you mean ? my current script ?
<daf> rwxrwxr-x, group warthogs is standard on chinstrap
<stub> Ahh... the code on mawson is now out of date
<SteveA> daf: i think i'll add to oops.cgi another report.  one that shows individual statements over 1s
<cprov> stub: really ? doesn't cope with the DB age ?
<stub> eh?
<cprov> stub: I can merge RF nop
<SteveA> sometimes we have a problem with much-repeated queries.  other times, we have a problem with a couple of very expensive queries
<daf> sounds good
<cprov> stub: I thought  DB is from yesterday, so it's the code
<stub> cprov: The code I'm using isn't from yesterday, which is the problem
<stub> I'm updating it
<cprov> stub: which code ? I have a lp-upstream copy from yesterday in mawson, if you need (/srv/launchpad.net/codelines/launchpad-upstream/)
<stub> cprov: I was using the production branch to update the db and security stuff instead of head
<stub> that function doesn't exist on production yet
<cprov> stub: I see
<daf> SteveA: yesterday you were talking about removing canonical.rosetta -- did that happen?
<SteveA> i have it in a branch, and i thought i'd submitted a merge
<SteveA> maybe pqm ate it...
<daf> I don't see it on the commits list
<stub> cprov: fixe
<stub> d
* cprov checking
<SteveA> daf: replied to your mail.  IndexError is still an error.
<cprov> stub: works, thank you !
<SteveA> stub: what do you think about doing full text searches on a separate r/o replica?
<stub> cprov: I'm approving the db patch in cprov/launchpad/small-fixes with that patch number (patch-40-21-0.sql)
<cprov> stub: perfect, thanks again 
<stub> SteveA: Nothing special about full text searches - they are just index lookups. 
<SteveA> they can be a little out of date
<SteveA> daf: another HUUGE one  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-16/C507
<stub> SteveA: So we lose some synchronization between reality and search results, and gain what? The full text searches do not burden the database. What burdens the database is stoopid numbers of queries, locks being held open by slow transactions and queries on the huuge tables.
<stub> Moving some of the rosetta queries to a read only replica might be better
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> that would be feasible
<SteveA> so, when i see search results timing out
<SteveA> it is because of locks?
<stub> In some cases, yes. In other cases it is because the query needs to be optimized so it is correctly hitting indexes.
<mpt> <ul ... tal:condition="context/files">
<mpt>   ...
<mpt>   <li ... tal:condition="not: context/files">...</li>
<mpt> </ul>
<SteveA> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-16/C208 , statement 192.  do you know if it is using indexes?
<SteveA> i'm interested because although it is asking for a number of rows, it seems to be quite simple
<stub> SteveA: There is no statement 192 in that oops
<SteveA> sure there is
<SteveA> in the first group of statements
<stub> Ahh,,,,
<SteveA> like, 280 numbers there
<SteveA> well, maybe more like 200
<stub> SteveA: Yes - that statement hits the indexes and takes about 5.5 seconds.
<SteveA> so, the only improvement to it would be better hardware
<SteveA> or not performing that query
<stub> Query 190 is the slow one. The ugly one that needs to join a few of the biggest tables in the database in odd ways.
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> but i was curious about this one
<SteveA> can you do anything about 190?
<stub> 192 looks really ugly, but it is quite fast. The huge IN list makes the execution plan unreadable though...
<stub> We already have looked at 190 I'm afraid. I'll need to give it another go. I might need to take more drastic action to sort it out (materialized views, partitioning - it will take a while to work it out).
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> daf: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-16/A172  <-- can halve the time for this one
<daf> great
<SteveA> although, even then, it is still too long
<daf> about BadUpstreamError -- there's a test for this function that uses assertRaises
<SteveA> but, not executing that query twice will be an improvement
<daf> should I check that the exception has the version as an argument?
<SteveA> no need
<SteveA> it is an aid to debugging, rather than the logic of the library
<daf> ok
<SteveA> stub: skype call
<SteveA> ?
<papa_lic> greetings!
<iwj> How do I mark a bug as a duplicate by email ?  Really, I want to mark the bug as an opposite, but I doubt that's supported :-).
<jamesh> iwj: looks like that command is missing from the email UI
<BjornT> iwj: sorry, that's not implemented yet, bug 5190
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5190 in malone "Malone Email UI Should Support "duplicate" Command" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5190
<iwj> Ah, OK.
<iwj> Erm, if I want to subscribe to a bug in LP by email, do I really have to send a signed message where the sole content covered by the signature is the word `subscribe' ?!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/sourcerer/: [trivial]  fix bug #31741: sourcerer.deb.version raises BadUpstreamError without the version in question (r166: Dafydd Harries)
<BjornT> iwj: well, you can send an email to edit@bugs.launchpad.net, starting with command ' bug $bug_id', if you don't want it to show up as a comment.
<BjornT> iwj: btw, we'll remove the requirement of signing the emails soon.
<iwj> bjornt: Oh, good.
<iwj> Oh, yes, here it says `edit@'.
<iwj> (In the doc.)
<daf> SteveA: I'm not sure how to go about https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30959
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30959 in launchpad "+sources/something should redirect to +source/something" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> daf: not a big deal, i think
<daf> no, it's matter of cutting down needless NotFoundErrors
<daf> not important, but I thought it would be a quick fix
<SteveA> assign it to me
<daf> ok, thanks
<mpt> That's something I need to learn
<daf> mpt: ?
<mpt> How to set up 302s, 410s, and so on for various URL schemes
<daf> grep for @redirect
<daf> that takes care of 3xx codes
<daf> we don't have infrastructure for 410 yet
<mpt> ok
<BjornT> jamesh: any chance of getting a review of my branch that is in your queue soon? it's the oldest branch non-reviewed branch on PendingReviews, and the diff is small.
<SteveA> remind me what 410 is
<daf> Gone, IIRC
<mpt> yes
<iwj> Thanks.
<SteveA> stub: https://launchpad.net/bugs/3204/+text
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3204 in flashplugin-nonfree "Font missing after breezy upgrade !" [Normal,Fix released]  
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs-text
<carlos> kiko: hi
<carlos> kiko: I have a fix for #1681 with tests done
<carlos> kiko: I'm going to develop a migration script to fix our production data
<daf> carlos: kiko hasn't shown himself yet today
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<daf> are you looking for a review?
<carlos> daf, SteveA: Should I ask for a review and merge the fix now and request a cherry pick while I develop and test the migration script?
<carlos> the fix will not break with current broken DB data
<daf> then that sounds ok
<carlos> ok
<jbailey> stub: Around?
<jbailey> stub: Tollef said the he seems to have wound up with evo-exchange bugs, so I think something went wrong in the query.
<Mithrandir> stub: 14942, 14944 being two of the bugs that I shouldn't have gotten
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: switch PGP code to use pygpgme instead of pyme, r=SteveA (r3155: James Henstridge)
<SteveA> carlos: i think we'll wait for tuesday's rollout, seeing as the merge didn't apply nicely
<carlos> SteveA: This one is another bug fix
<daf> even so, I'm not sure it's worth rolling it out before Tuesday
<carlos> SteveA: about that other failure, I can try to solve the errors
<daf> I think your time would be better spent on the Dapper imports
<SteveA> i'm confused as to exactly which errors we're talking aobut
<SteveA> but i think getting things fixed so that they can be rolled out at the start of next week is the best policy
<SteveA> we can also get them onto staging as soon as they're in RF
<SteveA> so that we can get some people to try the features out on staging too
<carlos> SteveA: stub was not able to cherry pick the revision for the +translate form because he got errors
<daf> "errors" == "test failures"
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> SteveA: if it's on rocketfuel, if we rollout HEAD it should work
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> so staging should have the fix already
<SteveA> so, stu knows the revision ids
<carlos> with today's source update
<SteveA> matsubara: can you test this stuff on staging?
<daf> testing the fix for #1681 on staging would be good
<carlos> 1681 is not yet on staging
<daf> right
<SteveA> if it is in RF, we can ask stu to do a code-update on staging
<carlos> we have the SELECT COUNTs on staging
<daf> it is not in RF yet
<carlos> SteveA: I need first a review
<SteveA> ok, so that's what to aim for
<carlos> pushing it atm
<SteveA> review -> RF -> staging -> tuesday -> rollout
<SteveA> with some manual testing on staging
<daf> concisely put
<stub> I've kicked off a staging update
<daf> carlos: what do you think the right fix is for https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31381
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31381 in rosetta "POMsgSet.active_texts assumes POFile.pluralforms is an int" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<matsubara> SteveA: test bug 1681 on staging, is that right? I wasn't following the discussion...
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<daf> carlos: just return [None]  when pluralforms is None?
<stub> jbailey: Urgh. I didn't read my notes closely enough and assigned the evolution-exchange bugs to tollef too. I'll rerun the script to reassign them to desktop-bugs
<SteveA> daf: would you arrange this with carlos and matsubara please?
<daf> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> thanks all
<daf> matsubara: that's correct
<jbailey> SteveA: I bounced some ideas off of stub last night re: the historical debbugs imports that are collecting dust in open states in Malone.  I'd like to propose that the tasks themselves get deleted (although the remote bug watch should be preserved) until such time as auto-sync'ing becomes possible again.  From whom would you like a "that would be a GREAT idea, Steve!" to do this?  I'll go shopping for support. =)
<daf> matsubara: carlos is preparing a fix for review now
<jbailey> stub: Lovely, thanks.
<daf> carlos: please let matsubara know when your fix is rolled out on staging
<daf> matsubara: carlos will let you know when it's ready for testing
<matsubara> daf: ok
<carlos> sure
<SteveA> jbailey: mdz
<jbailey> SteveA: Thanks!
<carlos> daf: let me see some code first
<daf> carlos: sure
<SteveA> jbailey: and, if you get support, an item on the next launchpad devel meeting agenda
<SteveA> i won't be there probably, as i'm traveling that day, but kiko will be able to take care of it
<jbailey> SteveA: How are those submitted?
<daf> jbailey: the MeetingAgenda page on the wiki
<jbailey> daf: Ta.
<stub> jbailey: fixed.
<Mithrandir> stub: lovely, thanks.
<carlos> daf: Hmm, well, if it's None is because we don't know plural forms, so I guess the answer is yes, return [None]  if it's None
<daf> carlos: cook, thanks
<daf> cool
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> i've been looking at that bug with a duplicate name constriant that was broken
<SteveA> i can see a place where we don't check names as properly as the database constraint does
<SteveA> if you look in database/person.py, line 970, in getByName
<SteveA> you can see that ignore_merged defaults to True
<salgado> right
<SteveA> so, it is possible that the name used matches a previously merged name
<SteveA> and, when checking constraints using getByName, we must ensure that ignore_merge is False
<salgado> I thought about that, but all previously merged names should have a -merged string appended
<daf> BjornT: "should get resolved until Tuesday" -- do you perhaps mean "before Tuesday"?
<SteveA> salgado: a query on staging or production will confirm that
<SteveA> salgado: also, the code can be simplified:
<SteveA>         person = Person.selectOne(query)
<SteveA>         if person is None:
<SteveA>             return default
<SteveA>         return person
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> this can become
<SteveA>     return Person.selectOne(query)
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> that doesn't take care of the default
<SteveA> is the default even used?
<salgado> no, I don't think it's ever used
<salgado> I've been dropping these 'dafault' arguments in new code I write, as I've never seen them being used
<SteveA> it is *never* used
<salgado> so, yes, I think this one can be dropped too
<SteveA> so, that's a bug to file, to simplify the APIs
* SteveA files bug
<daf> salgado: "dafault" -- what happens when I'm not around? :)
<SteveA> salgado: do you have access to staging to make that query?
<salgado> SteveA, no
<salgado> daf, eh?
<SteveA> so, you'll need to ask someone to make the query
<daf> never mind; bad pun
<SteveA> stub: can you do a query on production or staging please?  want to find out the list of Person.name where Person.mergedID is not None, specifically, if there are any without a -merged on the end.
<SteveA> also... i'm getting a timeout when trying to add a subscriber to a bug
<stub> SteveA: There are two
<SteveA> what are the names?
<BjornT> daf: yeah, i meant before Tuesday
<SteveA> salgado: so... need a bug for changing the constraints to use ignore_merged=False, and we should also ask stub to update these names in production, i think
<stub> Ahh... they have the -merged1 suffix instead
<salgado> ahhh
<SteveA> salgado: i'm going to add the values of local variables to tracebacks in oops reports soon 
<SteveA> and that will help a lot with diagnosing these kinds of problems
<salgado> stub, so, all merged accounts' names have the -merged suffix?
<stub> -merged or -merged1
<stub> yes
<salgado> SteveA, what do you mean by these kinds of problems?
<SteveA> problems where we think that the code always passes through a particular point
<SteveA> but you can't tell exactly from the traceback
<SteveA> because the value of local variables at each point are not visible
<SteveA> stub: is there a person with name djaghloul2008 in the db?
<stub> SteveA: Yes
<salgado> SteveA, but that wouldn't help in this case because we'd still need to know a value from the database
<SteveA> salgado: i think it would help see what code paths were taken
<SteveA> salgado: is it possible that the insert was attempted twice in the same request?
<salgado> SteveA, what do you mean? a non-tested code path that would try to insert it twice?
<SteveA> maybe... just an idea to try to explain the oops.  although i guess two inserts would occur in the oops in that case.
<salgado> stub, can you check the datecreated of this djaghloul2008 account?
<stub> 2006-02-16 11:39:26.746718
<stub> UTC
<salgado> 2006-02-16 11:39:45 UTC
<salgado> and the total sql time of this request is 13003 ms
<salgado> a reload, maybe?
<SteveA> web logs would show it
<SteveA> the getByName checks should still have been hit though
<salgado> not really. most of the time spent in sql queries is in the insert
<SteveA> weblogs would show if the user reloaded
<SteveA> the getByName checks should still have been used in a reload
<SteveA> to ensure we don't get the database programming error
<salgado> right, but isn't it possible that right after the getByName() returned None, the first request finished the insert?
<SteveA> shouldn't make any difference
<SteveA> that would give us a Serialization error
<SteveA> stub: we're running at that level of isolation are we not?
<stub> We are running serialized isolation level
<SteveA> so, the other possibility is some kind of weird sqlobject transaction breakage
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> lots of scrollback
<kiko> carlos, nice to hear about the bugfix for 1681
<carlos> kiko: if you want to do a review of it now....
<kiko> I might if it's not huge
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWyjptj.html
<cprov> stub: ping
<daf> carlos: those AssertionErrors
<daf> carlos: perhaps pass the msgid/text into AssertionError with the error message?
<daf> carlos: in fact, I suggest:
<carlos> daf: do you think it's useful?. I added it to be sure that we don't get mixed values
<daf> class NewlineStype: UNIX = 0; WINDOWS = 1; MAC = 2
<kiko> salgado, help me understand -- what is the deal with py.test? why is it not yet required? when will it become?
<carlos> if we get those assertions, we need to update that method
<daf> msgid_style = NewLineStyle.UNIX
<daf> then you can do:
<daf> if (text_style != msgid_style):
<daf> much simpler code
<kiko> looks nice
<salgado> kiko, it'll become a launchpad dependency as soon as we have a working package in breezy, or when we change to dapper. whatever comes first
<kiko> salgado, what uses it?
<daf> carlos: if we get those assertions, it might be nice to know which combination is occurring
<salgado> kiko, sqlobject's tests
<kiko> salgado, and we don't run those tests today?
<salgado> no, we don't
<carlos> daf: ok
<kiko> I see
<kiko> and you want to activate them, right, salgado?
<salgado> exactly. I fixed the tests for the code where we diverge from upstream and packaged the codespeak-lib package
<salgado> but the first package was broken
<carlos> daf: with your NEwLineStyle class, how would I know if there are more than one style at the same time?
<carlos> daf: if you want to remove all those boolean vars....
<Alinux> hello all, I can't enter into https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-2.0/ka/+translate    I get timeout error message all the time :/
<daf> carlos: ah, I see
<Alinux> OOPS-48D229
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/48D229
<daf> carlos: wait a second, though
<carlos> ok
<daf> ah, never mind
<carlos> oh, cool, Ubugtu knows about oops!
<carlos> Alinux: let me check
<daf> carlos: maybe msgid/text_has_*_style would be clearer variable names
<Alinux> I would like to update some translations :D
<daf> carlos: I'd still like a way to make this simpler
<carlos> daf: any suggestion is welcomed
<Alinux> I've tried with Mozilla and Epiphany to connect this lauchpad page.
<carlos> Alinux: We are working on those timeouts
<daf> carlos: I have an idea: has_{mac,unix,windows}_newline()
<Alinux> carlos, ok
<carlos> Alinux: it's not a problem with your browser
<Alinux> grazie muchas :)
<daf> carlos: text_has_windows_style = has_windows_newline(text)
<Alinux> carlos, ok then, I simply collaborate :) 
<daf> carlos: that would eliminate the stripped_{text,msgid} locals
<kiko> SteveA, it would probably make sense for matsubara to test gpg stuff it we want to roll it out.
<SteveA> kiko: yeah
<carlos> daf: so you want three new methods to remove two variables?
<kiko> unfortunately for us, staging does not send out email :-(
<carlos> daf: I'm not quite sure it's a good change...
<SteveA> we can configure staging to send mail somewhere
<SteveA> like, an account on the canonical imap server
<carlos> daf: in fact, if has_windows_newline is true, mac and unix ones will be true tooo
<salgado> SteveA, so, do you have a plan for that issue with the account creation? maybe you want me to try and find what's going on?
<carlos> daf: that's the point behind the stripped... vars
<Alinux> is there big differencies between Ubuntu's gnome-panel and GNOME's gnome-panel ?
<daf> carlos: right, you moved the stripped_ vars into the functions
<carlos> Alinux: not really, a couple of string additions
<carlos> daf: what will we win then?
<daf> carlos: it's just that this is a big method and I find it hard to read
<Alinux> carlos, ok.
<carlos> daf: the function is not so long to justify that split ...
<daf> 44 lines is a long function
<carlos> daf: sure, but your changes are not going to reduce the code but the initialization part
<SteveA> salgado: i don't have a plan right now.  it remains a mystery.  can you add an extra assert in _newPerson that getByName(name) is None ?
<SteveA> salgado: and also change the occurrances of getByName such as that one to include merged ?
<SteveA> i'll spend a bit of time today improving oops output, and so if this happens again, we'll be in a better position to see what is going on
<salgado> SteveA, sure, I'll do that
<daf> carlos: shrug; I'm not the reviewer
<SteveA> matsubara: the user you were giving help to yesterday uploading a gpg key eventually managed to do it.  it seems the reboot of the keyserver machine did something to make it work...
<SteveA> anyway, he was grateful for the help!
<matsubara> SteveA: cool
<kiko> daf, is o-b-t on track or does it need help?
<daf> I've just merged RF to fix a conflict; then I'll push
<kiko> cool.
<matsubara> I can't run any tests. I'm getting ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', "Couldn't import canonical.launchpad.utilities, No module named gpgme") . What do I need to update to get things working again?
<kiko> wow
<kiko> matsubara, did you update your sourcecode without updating your tree, or vice-versa?
<salgado> matsubara, I think you're missing a make or make build
<kiko> daf, check out salgado's bug 31650 -- a new oops we have never seen before.
<kiko> BjornT, could you look into it?
<matsubara> kiko, salgado: updated both the sourcecode and my tree, rsynced to our prebuilt tree and did the make build 
<matsubara> am I missing anything else?
<SteveA> kiko: is chinstrap reachable by you?
<SteveA> i can reach it now
<kiko> I don't think I understand what you mean by "rsynced to our prebuilt tree"
<kiko> matsubara, do you mean the same as "updated sourcecode"?
<matsubara> kiko: yep
<kiko> did you bzr merge?
<matsubara> kiko: yep
<kiko> then it's odd.
<matsubara> $ bzr st
<matsubara> unknown:
<matsubara>   sourcecode/pyme
<matsubara> is this normal?
<BjornT> kiko: well, how much do you want me to look into it? i can see that the message got inserted correctly into the db, but somehow new_bug.messages doesn't include the inserted message.
<kiko> rm -rf sourcecode/pyme
<kiko> BjornT, invest 10 minutes?
<BjornT> kiko: ok
<matsubara> kiko: that was on the prebuilt tree...
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, I believe that directory is lost.
<matsubara> kiko: didn't solve the problem. Is there anything else that I can do?
<kiko> yes. bzr merge. no code should use gpgme any longer.
<salgado> isn't gpgme the name of the new module and pyme the name of the old one?
<kiko> it's pygpgme I think
<kiko> but maybe you're right
<kiko> matsubara, do you have sourcecode/gpgme?
<matsubara> nope
<kiko> is the prebuilt tree fucked?
<matsubara> yes
<salgado> probably
<kiko> great!
* kiko loves fucked trees
<kiko> matsubara, you'll neet to get gpgme directly
<kiko> whoa
<kiko> rocketfuel/pypgpme is empty
<kiko> how did this merge?
<kiko> oh, never mind me
<kiko> matsubara, /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/pygpgme
<kiko> that's what you want
<kiko> matsubara, you could convince salgado to bzr get it into the right place in the prebuilt tree
<kiko> he is usually easy to convince of such hacks
<matsubara> salgado: ^^
<SteveA> daf, matsubara, kiko: see https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-07/D314
<SteveA> new oops layout
<salgado> that was not convincing at all
<matsubara> salgado: and where is the 'camaradagem'?
<kiko> yes, camaradagem is essential in our quest
<kiko> SteveA, that's great! long queries are > 2ms?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> just top 5
<kiko> SteveA, ah, I see.
<SteveA> but, what do you think would be best there?
<kiko> say that somewhere? :-)
<kiko> 5 longest-running queries?
<kiko> I think that's fine
<SteveA> i mean, is that the most useful thing to present?
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> yeah, it makes it easy to focus
<SteveA> i'll change the heading then
<kiko> SteveA, some other suggestions:
<kiko> a) you could place the (top) link on the same line as the heading, in a <small> or something, to avoid making more use of vertical space
<kiko> b) i'd place the treceback before request variables
<kiko> c) I'd place the HTTP method in the summary at the very top of the oops (before Exception type even)
<kiko> the HTTP method is very important and yet very hidden
<SteveA> kiko: to (a), everything in the report has appropriate html elements and css classes.  I'll leave it to mpt to provide a stylesheet.
<SteveA> to (b) ok
<SteveA> to (c) okay
<kiko> d) I'd make the URL be a link to the actual URL
<kiko> e) I'd make the user be a link to the actual user's page in lp
<kiko> this is great work, congratulations
<kiko> salgado, don't forget to remind stub to set up the expiration cronjob on tuesday
<kiko> carlos, have a new diff?
* ddaa from morning import alarmclock
<carlos> kiko: no, I'm not completely sure I should do the changes daf suggested.
* ddaa PillowError: try again later
<kiko> daf?
<BjornT> kiko: i couldn't find exactly what caused bug 31650, someone with more db and sqlobject knowledge should have look at it. i've added a comment to the bug, though.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31650 in launchpad "OOPS When filing a bug on launchpad" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31650
<kiko> thanks BjornT -- who should be the assignee?
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, not sure. SteveA would probably be a good candidate to take a look at it if he has time.
<kiko> BjornT, do you know why we have bugtasks method on our bugtargets? they are so error-prone...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=bradb Fix for bug 6697: Source package bugs list is missing filter links. Makes the filter links portlet (on the RHS) available in distro source package and distrorelease source package pages; removes the redundant link to advanced search; also cleans up lint here and there (r3156: kiko)
<kiko> yes!
<salgado> bradb, is this (^) one that fix for the Advanced button not doing anything?
<kiko> salgado, is there such a bug?!
<kiko> BjornT, stub perhaps?
<salgado> there was at least. but only on the +bugs page. all others work fine
<BjornT> kiko: which bugtasks methods are you referring to?
<matsubara> kiko: bug 30690
<kiko> salgado, can you try and reproduce and give me a link? if it exists I need to fix it right away
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30690 in malone "'Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30690
<SteveA> kiko: done b, c, d and e
<kiko> thanks SteveA -- can I test?
<SteveA> sure
<kiko> matsubara, I'll look into it, because I just removed the other link to that page!
<BjornT> kiko: yes, stub could take a look at it
<SteveA> it is there, as jamesh's oops.cgi
<salgado> kiko, bradb had a fix for that, but last I heard he had problems when merging it
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> BjornT, assign it, and thanks
<kiko> SteveA, there's a bug:
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-17/C30
<kiko> look at the User link
<SteveA> interesting
<SteveA> it means that oops reports don't have that data
<SteveA> they have only the internal user id, not the name
<kiko> pity. ok, undo that.
<SteveA> is there a URL in launchpad where i can map Person.id to person page?
<bradb> salgado: That fix is irrelevant now, because the advanced search is (very) temporarily gone.
<kiko> salgado might know that, salgado
<kiko> bradb, what did you just say?
<kiko> salgado might know that, SteveA 
<kiko> bradb, IOW your branch removes advanced search?
* kiko scratches head
<salgado> AFAIK we don't expose Person.id anywhere
<bradb> kiko: Yeah. But there are still links for 90% of what people do.
<bradb> e.g. open, critical, unassigned, unconfirmed, etc.
<kiko> bradb, why? I don't remember us discussing that, ever.
<bradb> kiko: The existing search widgets don't fit in the new layout.
<bradb> kiko: You can see that advanced search is not part of the bug contact reports. It says "(Advanced search coming soon)"
<kiko> don't fit?
<SteveA> kiko, salgado: we should store the user.name in the request / launchbag or somewhere, so that an oops report can use it
<kiko> the launchbag has the user object, I don't get what you mean.
<bradb> kiko: They'd need some HTML-fu to look acceptable in the new layout.
<kiko> bradb, why not just keep them, even with poor layout?
<salgado> launchbag.user.name?
* kiko points SteveA to the wizard salgado 
<SteveA> the point is to ensure we're not getting any *new* data when we generate an oops report
<SteveA> it is possible that an oops report is made when we don't actually have a user object, or something like that
<kiko> I see what you mean
<bradb> kiko: Sure. I could do that before I land that branch.
<SteveA> anyway, i'll look into it
<kiko> mmmm
<SteveA> and merge it
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> i have other changes to make to oopses
<kiko> you are an oopser
<salgado> fastest lunch ever
<kiko> you are the doc holliday of lunches
<SteveA> kiko: i'm landing a change that will make the Person.name appear in oops reports.  I'll update the script next week, after the rollout.  But, of course, we'll get bad links for some old oops reports.
<kiko> cool -- that's fine
<salgado> cprov, should we start that review today?
<cprov> salgado: I'm still working on soyuz production release tests, can't really do both
<kiko> but salgado can start looking at the branch
<cprov> salgado: kiko: yes, he can 
<salgado> does that means you're still adding code on that branch?
<salgado> if so, it'll be the second time I'm going to review a work that's still in progress, and that will require me to read the whole diff again when it's finished
<salgado> cprov, ^
<cprov> salgado: yes. what shall I do ? we can't block dapper release because we can't manage to review the code at time
<cprov> salgado: it's no your fault, I know, neither mine 
<kiko> cprov, mmm, what are you saying? we should make time for reviewing and landing the branch, asap.
<salgado> instead of adding more features
<cprov> kiko: salgado: if you say so and if we can continue w/o -updates uploads , let's do it 
<kiko> cprov, depends on how long you think that will take to complete.
<kiko> we can manage, but we need some idea of the situation first..
<slomo> hi... would it be possible to subscribe "motu" to all bugs on packages in universe? currently we have to do this by hand for every bug and i guess this could be done automatically ;)
<cprov> kiko: it was exaustly described last days, I've done the code for it but it requires real world test, I'm doing them in mawson at moment, rebuild a proper archive
<kiko> cprov, we can wait, then. if you want to tell salgado where he can start, where you won't be changing it...
<kiko> slomo, what do you use motu for?
<kiko> the team.
<cprov> kiko: good idea
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/31775 - It looks like Mark magically subscribed people by adding things at the bottom of the bug.  Am I confused?  And if not, is bug magic like this documented somewhere? =)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31775 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should have better links to support options" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jbailey> Ubugtu: Thanks.
<cprov> salgado: you can review changes under lib/canonical/archivepublisher and in lib/canonical/database
<kiko> jbailey, it's just the email interface -- see the wiki doc.
<jbailey> kiko: Ah, so it's not something I can do from the webform?
<jbailey> I've never used the email interface.
* SteveA unpings Znarl, as he spoke with elmo
<slomo> kiko: it is in general a team with all MOTU but in no relation to the ubuntu-dev team so main devs don't get bug mails for universe stuff for example. currently it's used mostly for having all bugs in universe send to a central mailinglist thus everybody notices them and maybe works on them. also it's used for motu internal votes, etc
<kiko> slomo, why don't you use ubuntu-bugs for that?
<kiko> slomo, you can procmail filter on the component in the bug task lines
<dholbach> hello
<slomo> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> is setting the default subscriber for universe packages a problem?
<bradb> dholbach: What do you mean, exactly? You can subscribe yourself to a universe package. Someone else can subscribe to that package too.
<dholbach> slomo was just in a discussion about it, no?
* bradb wasn't following that discussion, reads scrollback
<elmo> ddaa: around?
<bradb> Hm, chinstrap down/
<bradb> ?
<dholbach> bradb: #canonical
<bradb> right, woo
* bradb also notes that the lp dev tree is broken, thanks to pygpgme
<bradb> matsubara: Did you manage to get your tree working?
<kiko> it's prebuilt that is broken, bradb 
<bradb> kiko: I don't think so
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel $ ls pygpgme/devel/
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel $ 
<kiko> bradb, is there a .bzr  in there?
<matsubara> bradb: yep
<salgado> it has only the .bzr directory
<cprov> salgado: one idea, my soyuz-production branch is frozen since 14th, I can continue with uploader-tests until the next release, hope we can manage to review it during this time-window. it's not the best, but it is what I can do to help you.
<kiko> that is fine
<salgado> that's all that's needed
<bradb> oh, ok
<salgado> cprov, I don't understand what you mean. does the features you have in your soyuz-production branch replace the features in the uploader-tests branch?
<ddaa> elmo: pong
<salgado> I don't see why landing the former would make it less necessary to land the latter
<elmo> ddaa: I recommend you don't restart marambio job-of-death till the whole power polava is sorted
<cprov> salgado: no uploader-test was merged in soyuz-production 14th and it still untouched
<ddaa> elmo: how would I be able to tell?
<cprov> salgado: if you don't see, nevermind ... do whatever you preffer.
<elmo> ddaa: I'll mail you
<ddaa> elmo: thank you
<ddaa> note that the job would have no problem with swsusp
<ddaa> it's all local filesystem operation
<kiko> power polava? :)
<salgado> cprov, have you gone through all points I made in the first review? I didn't received a reply for the second part of the review I sent
<cprov> salgado: I've looked into it some time ago, it seems I have one pending review to send you.
<salgado> it's very hard to re-review a patch in which the things I pointed haven't been fixed
<cprov> salgado: yes, I've done only a small piece re-send by spiv, but not addressed all issues pointed by your take 2
<cprov> salgado: I think ...it's #async, the complainer's paradise!... not here :(
<salgado> okay, I'll wait for your reply then. there's not much I can do before getting it
<cprov> salgado: okay, I'll address them when I finish the test
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add an assert in PersonSet._newPerson to make sure the name is not already in use and don't ignore merged accounts when checking if a name is already in use on PersonSet.createPersonAndEmail(). This is to help us debugging https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31755 (r3157: Guilherme Salgado)
<ddaa> kiko: re syncher-logging: yes, I think it is worth the added code, but if you disagree I'll just remove it, and add it back later when you are tired of browsing through pages of redudant backtraces for transient errors in launchpad-error-reports.
<ddaa> kiko: so say "no" and I remove it, say "yes" and I leave it.
<kiko> ddaa, why don't you factor your options into logger_options?
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> because it has nothing to do with command line options?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, ubuntu-translators accepts emails from subscribed users automatically?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, takes a lot of time usually?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 31573: Evolution source package in Ubuntu page tells me I don't have access. Makes DistributionSourcePackageView.latest_bugtasks use the right API to get the latest tasks. (r3158: kiko)
<ddaa> kiko: though arguably I could move logException into _LogWrapper
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: yes, subscribed users send emails directly to the mailing list
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: non subscribed users need that I moderate it.
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, ok, thx.
* carlos looks at the pending queue
<kiko> ddaa, I think that's what I meant!
<ddaa> what about I adress the naming issue raised by BjornT, merge, then make a new branch? I think adding a visible method in the _LogWrapper could be a bit controversial, and that also remove the need for this ugly "logger_object" thing now that I noticed that there's actually a logger.log API....
<kiko> ddaa, I fear that the new branch will get deprioritized by your more important work. but okay.
<kiko> lifeless isn't around by any chance?
<ddaa> well, I fear that going for another round of review means that the whole thing is going to be deprioritized...
<kiko> I'm not suggesting another round of review
<ddaa> I think it would become necessary. Moving the method to the other class would need some pervasive changes.
<kiko> really?!
<ddaa> yeah, I'm not using the wrapper object at all
<kiko> mmmm
<ddaa> also it's not clear that it should become a translucent wrapper...
<kiko> I don't like the sound of this...
<ddaa> anyhow, time for lunch
<ddaa> I do not care about arguing over this sort of cosmetic change.
<stratus> SteveA: hi, shouldn't launchpad return a www-authenticate header due to that basic authentication scheme you told me two days ago?
<kiko> stratus, it /should/ yes
<kiko> have you had no luck?
<stratus> kiko: maybe i'm missing something but i can't see the www-authenticate header here.
<stratus> kiko: try wget --no-check-certificate -S https://launchpad.net/+login
<daf> Launchpad does not send authentication headers
<daf> but it does accept them
<daf> hi stratus 
<daf> you asked me for some code, but then you left IRC
<stratus> hi daf
<stratus> oh, thanks daf
<stratus> i was looking for the realm
<stratus> so, do you have the code?
<daf> I'll paste it now
<stratus> thanks
<kiko> daf, have you managed to bzr branch pygpgme?
<kiko> bzr doesn't like me
<kiko> seb128, bug 31573 fixed in PQM.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31573 in launchpad "Evolution source package in Ubuntu page tells me I don't have access" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31573
<daf> kiko: I haven't tred
<daf> kiko: I haven't tried
<kiko> daf, if you update your rocketfuel, prepare to die!
<daf> ok, I won't do that
<kiko> shouldn't this work?
<daf> stratus: http://muse.19inch.net/~daf/misc/lp_auth
<kiko> $ bzr get sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/pygpgme/devel
<kiko> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/pygpgme/devel
<kiko> Killed by signal 1.
<daf> stratus: this is ripped out of a program I have; you might need to hack it to work
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> the prebuilt tree is a bit like a landmine
<stratus> daf: oh, i see. thanks! should i consider that gpl code?
<daf> stratus: good question
<daf> kiko: do you have an answer to that?
<kiko> daf, stratus: I think it's reasonable to release that into the public domain, put it in the wiki.
<daf> ok
<daf> page name?
<stratus> sounds good, thanks
<kiko> no questions allowed
<kiko> daf, BasicLaunchpadClient? 
<kiko> wth is wrong with my bzr get
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadAutomation
<kiko> fine
<daf> dunno, looks fine to me
<daf> hmm
<kiko> fuck this, I'm rsyncing
<daf> maybe an extra slash after the host
<kiko> nope.
<daf> odd, it's hanging here
<salgado> kiko, you can rsync and then bzr revert it
<kiko> I'm doing it now
<salgado> somebody once told that should work
<kiko> since you didn't do it
<kiko> and now I am blocked 
<salgado> bzr get failed for me too
<kiko> I want to kill the attendant that sold me bad rocketfuel 
<daf> bzr get doesn't have an --overwrite, sadly
<daf> bzr get sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com//home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/pygpgme/devel works for me
<kiko> I DON"T WANT TO HEAR THAT
<daf> (daf@olwen:~) bzr --version
<daf> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8pre
<kiko> salgado, actually, you /need/ to do ti
<kiko> because I don't have perms to write there
<daf> Branched 46 revision(s).
<kiko> oh never mind
<kiko> have it your way
* kiko sudo chmods
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31198 (update-pkgcache raising TypeError exception) r=kiko (r3159: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> at least dilys loves me
<dilys> camaradagem, kiko
<kiko> WTF is up
* kiko bzr reverts
<kiko> AMAZING
<kiko> it works
<kiko> dilys, we should hire you to manage rocketfuel
<kiko> my soyuz would never have crashed if you were in charge
<kiko> man this new strokes album is excellent
<kiko> mmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmmmm mm 
<kiko> salgado, matsubara: rocketfuel is fixed. you will need to re-run link-external-sourcecode
<carlos> cprov: hi, how's going the soyuz testing? is it ready?
<cprov> carlos: re-publishing a fresh archive, might take some time, to you have a set of packages to upload ?
<carlos> cprov: I want to try the pmount package we already use in our tests
<carlos> and anyone from universe
<carlos> cprov: do you need anything special or just a package from dapper is enough?
<cprov> carlos: the perfect organization is a directory containing another directory with a single upload as rosetta/upload-1/[foo.changes, foo.orig.tar.gz, foo.diff]  
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cprov: I will prepare that on mawson
<cprov> carlos: sweet
<carlos> but I'm leaving soon
<carlos> cprov: when will that be imported?
<cprov> carlos: tonight or tomorrow, I can send you the complete output when it's done
<carlos> cprov: will mawson have all the information in place until Monday?
<carlos> I want to check the content of the translation import queue
<cprov> carlos: possibly yes
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cool
<kiko> matsubara, please include a description of /what/ you changed when fixing a bug in your commit and merge messages
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<kiko> bradb, I was thinking of fixing bug 30690, but I guess you can do it, and avoid further conflicts?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30690 in malone "'Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30690
<kiko> carlos, daf: no agreement on bug 1681? what do I do?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, that's the plan.
<kiko> okay, I'll assign
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> kiko: Well, daf's solution is not bad, it's just another way to do it, If you, as a reviewer, think that the suggested changes could clarify a bit more the code, I don't have any issue to do that change. It's just that under my point of view I don't think those changes will increase the quality of the code (but I could be wrong there)
<kiko> what did he suggest, carlos, exactly? guide me through the diff
<carlos> I also agree that the code is not perfect and I'm open to any suggestion to improve it
<kiko> if he suggested something that will add sanity to normalizeNewLines, I am +1 on it
<carlos> well, from what I saw, the changes are related only to the initialization of the method, it implies creating three new functions and the body of the method will not change
<carlos> kiko: I don't think it's a big improvement, it's just another way to do that. The main problem is with the body
<kiko> carlos, I think I have a suggestion. hold on.
<carlos> kiko: ok
<carlos> thanks
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> how about this
<kiko> let's use two variables
<kiko> msgid_style
<kiko> and text_style
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> no, let's not.
<kiko> carlos, what was daf's suggestion?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  DB patch removing 2 unused columns from Build table and fixed on dogfood configuration. (r3160: Celso Providelo)
<carlos> kiko: there is a good optimization that daf already did but it implies that the Assert checks cannot be done
<kiko> so here's a question
<carlos> I mean, another suggestions
<carlos> let me look for daf's comments and will paste it to you...
<kiko> if msgid_in_windows_style, then msgid_in_mac_style is always true.
<kiko> same for text_*
<kiko> oh, stripped.
* kiko learns to read diffs.
<kiko> sorry
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<ddaa> niemeyer: ping
<niemeyer> ddaa: Pong
<ddaa> niemeyer: who is responsible for the ProductSeries web pages now?
<kiko> carlos, so, let me understand: only ONE of text_*_style and msgid_*_style will be true in a certain moment?
<kiko> or can be true
<ddaa> (as in "understand what the various bits are for, and interactions with various subsystems")
<kiko> ddaa, nobody in particular, and particularly not niemeyer -- it's launchapd.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I don't know..
<ddaa> niemeyer: do you know what ProductSeries.branch is for?
<ddaa> niemeyer: is that used by Dyson or Sourcerer?
<daf> carlos: yeah, that big if at the end is the main thing
<ddaa> (or some other guy in that clan)
<daf> carlos: perhaps you could do something like:
<niemeyer> ddaa: For Sourcerer, I don't think so.. for Dyson, I have no idea.
<kiko> daf, carlos: I think I am having an idea.
<daf> text_lines = re.split('r\?\n?', text)
<ddaa> mh...
<carlos> kiko: right, I'm assuming that's the case. But I'm adding the Assertions to protect us from real world data. If they appear, we will need to handle those cases too
<daf> '\r\n'.join(text_lines) / '\r'.join(text_lines) / '\n'.join(text_lines)
<ddaa> it does not seem critical then...
<kiko> carlos, that's fine, I just wanted to make sure that was true.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Is it something strange at all? I mean, it looks natural to have a branch attached to a ProductSeries..
<ddaa> niemeyer: currently when you set ProductSeries.branch, the ProductSeries page will OOPS.
<ddaa> Which shows that it's not tested, and I also think it was never used before.
<niemeyer> ddaa: It probably was used at some point, but given that it was just for informational purposes, it's probably rotting..
<ddaa> niemeyer: I think we'll want to get that bug fixed as part of the importd transition ot importd, so we can set ProductSeries.branch properly. So I was trying to figure out whether there was some hidden dependency to be aware of.
<carlos> daf: I don't understand the split regexpression
<daf> carlos: split on \n, \r, or \r\n
<carlos> daf: but we have tests so if it's able to split the lines correctly being them with '\r'  or '\n' or '\r\n', that's fine
<daf> carlos: at least, that's what it's supposed to do :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: otherwise, I'll just consider it's purely a Launchpad display issue and ask some random devel to fix it in any way that appears reasonable. Probably jamesh, but maybe somebody else.
<daf> it reads "maybe a carriage return followed by maybe a newline"
<daf> actually, that doesn't work
<daf> because it matches the empty string
<niemeyer> ddaa: Sourcerer is what moves information about an existing package into a HCT understandable form.. It does make sense to have some linkage between that and a ProductSeries.. but it can't be done automatically, I'm afraid.
<daf> re.split('(?:\r|\n|\r\n)', text), perhaps
<niemeyer> ddaa: Keybuk certainly knows that a lot better than I do..
* daf shrugs -- I don't know if the readability will be better overall
<ddaa> Well, since Keybuk is now distro team, I thought that you were the guy to aks about that sort of stuff.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Well.. I'm on another team as well, if that's what's preventing you from talking to him. :)
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebYzqmw.html <- This is the log for the chat we had this morning
<carlos> kiko: What do you think?
<ddaa> niemeyer: well, I'm also not too good at communication with Keybuk. But I'll ask him.
<ddaa> Keybuk: ping?
<niemeyer> ddaa: But I don't see any problem in talking about that with you, for that matter.
<carlos> daf: I suppose that a comment before that split call would be enough
<kiko> carlos, I was suggesting exactly what daf was
<carlos> daf: so the reader can know what the hell does that reg expression
<kiko> except using a string instead of a class
<daf> carlos: :)
<kiko> carlos, note that you can still do the assertions
<carlos> kiko: but you lose the assertions
<carlos> kiko: how?
<kiko> no
<Keybuk> ddaa: yo, 'sup?
<kiko> msgid_style = None
<niemeyer> ddaa: Notice that, in any case, you can probably do whatever you want at that stage.
<daf> kiko: problem is, each string can be in multiple styles
<kiko> daf, it can't really -- we just need to assert.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Keybuk will have to figure out a lot of stuff when making HCT working with Launchpad again.
<ddaa> Keybuk: Setting ProductSeries.branch to something causes the ProductSeries +index page to OOPS.
<carlos> daf: well, they shouldn't, that's why we use Assertions instead of handling those cases
<niemeyer> s/working/work/
<Keybuk> ddaa: ok ...
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Heya.. regards from the south hemispehere..
<ddaa> Keybuk: is there some dependency to be aware of to fix that, or can that be considered purely a Launchpad display issue?
<carlos> kiko: ok, so we have an extra status that means 'more than one style'?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: that's kinda why we stopped trying to keep HCT "up to date" with Launchpad, it's much easier just to wait for Launchpad to be ready, and then bring HCT up to date once; instead of doing it every week and still having nothing to show for it :(
<kiko> carlos, if that happens, we just blow up
<ddaa> Keybuk: okay, you just answered my question, thank you.
<Keybuk> ddaa: hmm... the ProductSeries.branch thing was a Markism for the "main trunk of the product series development branch in CVS, which might not be the MAIN trunk" or something
<Keybuk> wasn't it
<kiko> carlos,  so we do something like:
<carlos> kiko: oh, directly raise the exception. Ok
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yeah, apologies for bothering you before. bzr is currently a mutant beast.
<kiko> right
<kiko> msgid_style = None
<kiko> if XXX:
<kiko>     assert msgid_style is None
<kiko>     msgid_style = XXX
<ddaa> Keybuk: well dunno really. At the moment there's a clear use for it, associate a branch to RCS import.
<Keybuk> ddaa: that's my memory of what that's for, yes
<Keybuk> it's definitely related to RCS imports
<carlos> kiko: I prefer to use the class that daf suggested then
<carlos> with the approach you are talking about now
<ddaa> Keybuk: okay, so basically I get to decided what it's for.
<Keybuk> yup, I think so
<carlos> daf, kiko: is that ok for you?
<ddaa> Keybuk: cool, thank you.
<kiko> carlos, I guess, let's see it
<daf> carlos: I'm confused; show me the code :)
<carlos> ok
* carlos does the change
* daf ^5s kiko
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: ping?
<bradb> kiko: pong
<kiko> bradb, shouldn't Milestone.bugtasks be nuked? it is error-prone in the sense it doesn't consider privacy.
<Kinnison> ciau all
<bradb> I didn't know that existed. Yeah, it should probably be nuked.
<kiko> bradb, I'm trying to nuke out all the bugtasks multiplejoins
<kiko> I might have to make them into properties if that fails
<kiko> properties should be easy
<bradb> ISTR there being a bug about perms denied when viewing bugs on a milestone, so that's probably what's causing it.
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> it's silly
* kiko attempts to nuke IBugTarget.bugtasks
<kiko> let's see what PQM says
<ddaa> experiment-driven development :)
<daf> trial-and-PQM-failure
<ddaa> Actually, would be kinda neat to have a PQM that does not actually commit.
<ddaa> So we could use it as a test farm as we go, and be pretty confident that the merge would pass when we go for review.
<daf> that would be nice
<daf> PQM seems to run tests faster than I can
<bradb> As long as there's no queue...
<salgado> it'd be nice to have jamesh's script run the test for us
<zyga> carlos: hello, how is development doing? :-)
<ddaa> daf: it has a fast 64 system all for itself.
<salgado> so the reviewers could look there and see how many tests failed
<ddaa> * 64 bits
<carlos> zyga: fine, thanks. This week is being really productive ;-)
<daf> salgado: oh, nice idea
<ddaa> actually, no failure should be a prerequisite for most reviews...
<kiko> ddaa++
<ddaa> fixing them ofter requires non-trivial changes.
<salgado> if a test fails your branch is kicked out from the review queue
<zyga> carlos: I'm *so* out of sync due to my day job but I'm glad to know things are going well
<kiko> pqm.ubuntu.com has been fucked for a while now...
<daf> salgado: or at least pushed to the back :)
<carlos> zyga: well, they could be better... :-P
<daf> carlos: dude, you've been making them better all week
<carlos> daf: I know, but I need to be back to my productivity of last year...
<carlos> ;-)
<zyga> carlos: I second daf's opinion
<carlos> it was better
<kiko> daf, matsubara: can you confirm my comment in bug 31583?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31583 in launchpad "linux-image appears in popup summary, cannot file bug against it" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31583
<zyga> carlos: don't burn out!
<kiko> bradb, are you considering working on bug 3683? otherwise, I'll get it done
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3683 in malone "Input validation error reported, but problem not indicated" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3683
<daf> kiko: looks likely
<bradb> kiko: Probably better to hand off to you, if you're up for it.
<kiko> daf, dupe away
* daf -> out
<carlos> kiko: changing the AssertionError with an assert breaks the tests 
<carlos> kiko: and I'm not able to make it pass, I don't understand what happens... the output is the same..
<carlos> any hint?
<kiko> carlos, I would need to see the code, I don't have a crystal ball
<kiko> and the error output
<carlos> kiko: sorry O:-)
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOikCVh.html
<carlos> kiko: the assertion tests are the ones failing
<bradb> kiko: Hmph, this package bug contact changing turns out to be really annoying in this model. Before unsubscribing the previous contact, I have to check that, among other things, this contact isn't a package bug contact for any of the other packages on which this bug is filed.
<kiko> bradb, you don't need to unsubscribe.
<kiko> I never suggested that
<kiko> or maybe I have, but I am pretty sure you don't need to implement that right now.
<bradb> Leaving the previous contact subscribed would just annoy that user.
<kiko> bradb, just leave him subscribed, and allow people to unsubscribe others, and you're fine.
<kiko> the latter still needs to be implemented, btw.
<bradb> kiko: And, of course, unsubscribing others is a whole can of worms unto itself. :)
<kiko> I think it's fine, actually
<kiko> but anyway
<kiko> I am pretty sure you shouldn't consider unsubscribing.
<kiko> just subscribing
<kiko> at least for now -- cheap and easy.
<bradb> Cheap and easy to implement, but I have a strong hunch it's just a pain for the user.
<bradb> I'll ask in #canonical.
<kiko> no, I think it'll be fine.
<kiko> bradb, go ahead and do it.
<kiko> you can unsubscribe later
<kiko> even offer an intelligent UI to allow optionally doing it
<kiko> You are retargetting this task from Launchpad to Ubuntu. [ ]  Unsubscribe bug contact for Launchpad
<kiko> or something in the lines.
<kiko> carlos, what are the errors?
<bradb> kiko: It would still be more work, and easy for the user to make a mistake, I think.
<carlos> kiko: the test checks that we raise the assertions
<bradb> Because they're not going to bother verifying that the user is a contact on any other package for that bug first.
<carlos> kiko: but the test fails
<carlos> let me show the output
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileXm2HnJ.html
<kiko> carlos, it seems the tests don't like assertions
<kiko> use a specific exception then
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: still failing :-?
<kiko> that's odd.
<carlos> kiko: anyway, could you review it and approve/reject it? I will try to merge it and if pqm rejects it too, I will try to fix it on Monday
<carlos> I need to leave...
<kiko> carlos, PQM will reject if it the test fails, it's very simple.
<carlos> kiko: I know, but perhaps is something weird in my computer
<carlos> there are other tests checking it that way
<kiko> unlikely
<kiko> but you are not giving me enough information..
<carlos> and it was working this morning....
<kiko> you were doing raise AssertionError
<carlos> kiko: I gave you the test, the code and the output....
<kiko> that's different
<kiko> I told you to change the exception for your own
<carlos> kiko: I changed it back to raise AssertionError
<carlos> and still fails
<kiko> <kiko> I told you to change the exception for your own
<kiko> MismatchedLineFeedError or soemthing
<carlos> oh, to another one?
<kiko> right
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: send me an email when you place your uploads in mawson, ok ? I'll be here tomorrow, see you
<carlos> cprov: sure, sorry for the delay. Thank you
<carlos> kiko: same problem
<cprov> carlos: it's not a blocker, mawson still publishing the archive.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> what does "same problem" mean?
<carlos> kiko: with the concrete exception the test is still failing
<kiko> you still get assertion errors?
<kiko> if so, then you're definitely doing something wrong :-)
<carlos> kiko: I'm not able to see anything... I need to stop now. Could you bless that patch with the condition to get that part of the test fixed?
<kiko> no.
<carlos> ok, then, let's continue it on Monday, ok?
<kiko> sure.
<carlos> night dudes
<carlos> see you!
<carlos> kiko: and thanks for your input
* carlos -> out
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> lifeless, heads up for the rf-built bustage
<lifeless> kiko: thanks
<lifeless> kiko: will check in a sec.
<lifeless> it should have added it itself after 30 minutes
<kiko> yeah, it's odd.
<kiko> but no worries
<mdz> kiko: so jbailey has raised the same issue that I did, about the noise generated by all of these old bugs which don't apply to Ubuntu but which still have open tasks in Debian
<mdz> kiko: his proposed solution is to delete the watches, but I'm not too keen on throwing away that information. how do you think we can address this problem?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> we should allow filtering on that view
<jbailey> mdz: I'd like to see them still tracked as a remote bug watch.
<kiko> to say "only view ubuntu tasks"
<jbailey> mdz: But I don't think there's much value in keeping the tasks open - it doesn't give us any information.
<mdz> I thought the tasks and the watches were coupled
<jbailey> mdz: Lemme check.  I think when I open a watch on the gnome bug tracker or the gcc one, it doesn't get a task.
<mdz> kiko: is that a little bit of work or a lot of work?
<kiko> not a lot of work if we get the filtering stuff done as bradb wants it
<jbailey> Oh, hmm, no I'm wrong.
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/29690
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29690 in gnome-games "Freecell fails to work on platforms where qthreads is not available" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> ah
<bradb> mdz: noise where? bugmail? some URL?
<lifeless> I know why
<bradb> I'm guessing you're meaning the personal reports
<bradb> (except the package bug contacts report)
<jbailey> bradb: When you subscribe to a bug, any open task causes it to appear in the list.
<lifeless> fixed
<lifeless> kiko: ^^
<kiko> lifeless, is the man
<jbailey> bradb: So that means any upstream watches, etc. cause the bug to never go away.
<bradb> jbailey: right. that's a problem on the reported bugs, subscribed, and assigned bugs reports.
<bradb> actually, not a problem on the assigned one
<bradb> jbailey: I guess you work a lot with the subscribed bugs report, right?
<jbailey> bradb: Right - some of it's from a support perspective to keep track of things that might be interesting, so of it is from a core libraries/system hacker point of view where I might follow a bug to see if it's something I need to help on.
<jbailey> And some things annoy my wife and I follow them to make sure that I know when they'll be fixed =P
<bradb> heh
<bradb> Like kiko says, I think our filter criteria display (shown in the package bug reports) can be improved to make that more useful. Planned to work on at the London sprint, I think.
<kiko-zzz> right, right
<kiko-zzz> birthday dinner tonight
<kiko-zzz> keep those oops tight
<kiko-zzz> and see you in the morning light
<bradb> have fun
<ddaa> Yay, first candidate plan for import transition: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/importd-bzr-plan/importd-bzr-plan.html#implementation-plan
<ddaa> I knew I had forgot a few bits the first time :)
<Kamion> Can anyone investigate why https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/espresso/0.99.14 isn't building on anything but i386?
<Kamion> I urgently need those builds for Flight CD 4 preparation
<bradb> Kinnison?
<bradb> If not, maybe SteveA or kiko-zzz can find someone quickly.
<Kamion> also, if somebody could investigate why the upload of ltsp 0.75 processed at 20:50 UTC today failed with an exception during accept (see #canonical), Edubuntu Flight CD 4 would be very grateful
<Kamion> ogra's trying a reupload though
<bradb> Kamion: Can you email kiko, cprov, and Kinnison about that issue?
<Kamion> the latter issue is no longer a problem, because a reupload worked
<Kamion> I'll file a bug
<bradb> ok, thanks
<Oublieuse> Bonsoir
<Oublieuse> Hello
<Oublieuse> I'd like to add a team for breton translaotors on launchapd
<Oublieuse> how to do this?
<Kamion> bradb: (mailed kiko, cprov, and Kinnison about the stuck build, though; thanks)
<bradb> no prob
<Oublieuse> can somebody answer me?
<jbailey> Oublieuse: It looks like you should email rosetta@ubuntu.com
<bradb> Oublieuse: J'ai ta rponse: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Oublieuse> ok
<Oublieuse> thanks
<Oublieuse> merci bradb 
<Oublieuse> :)
<bradb> bienvenue
<Oublieuse> j'ai cherch dans la faq... mais y avait juste le canal irc ;)
<bradb> Ouais. Faut travailler l-dessus.
<jbailey> bradb: Est-ce les quipes marche pour Rosetta?
<jbailey> bradb: Je croyait que c'tait pour autre choses.
<bradb> jbailey: Yar.
<bradb> "...or the editor of a package for a particular language."
<jbailey> bradb: Le FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ indique qu'il fait envoyer un couriel.
<Oublieuse> lol vous parlez tous franais... j'ai cru que c'tait un canal en anglais vu que launchpad est en anglais
<Oublieuse> :D
<bradb> Oublieuse: We just happen to live in Montral :P
<Oublieuse> ok
<Oublieuse> :)
<bradb> Oublieuse: There's probably some extra work to make a team the "official" translators for some language, which carlos_ or daf could help clarify.
<carlos_> Oublieuse: you need to create the team and after that, request it to be set as the official one at rosetta@ubuntu.com
<Oublieuse> ok
<Oublieuse> but I can-'t create it, they tell me I don't have de rights for it
<Oublieuse> (and sorry for my mistakes :p )
<bradb> Oublieuse: What's the exact error message?
<Oublieuse> bradb> Not allowed here
<Oublieuse> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<carlos> Oublieuse: URL?
<SteveA> hi Kamion.  How's it going?
<Oublieuse> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint
<carlos> Oublieuse: that's for admins
<Oublieuse> ah ok
<Oublieuse> :D
<carlos> Oublieuse: you need to create a team at https://launchpad.net/people/
<Oublieuse> ok
<Oublieuse> thank you!
<carlos> then send us the team name and the language you want to handle to the email address I just gave you
<carlos> and we will do it for you
<Oublieuse> done
<Kinnison> bradb: yes?
<bradb> Kamion had an urgent build issue that I thought you might know more about.
<bradb> Kamion: Can anyone investigate why https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/espresso/0.99.14 isn't building on anything but i386?
<bradb> [4:28pm]  Kamion: I urgently need those builds for Flight CD 4 preparation
<Kinnison> yes, it's all working now
<Kinnison> thanks
<bradb> cool
<Kinnison> If someone had rung me I'd have been able to help more
<jblack> stub: ping
<ddaa> wow bunch of security updates
<ddaa> are these built with Launchpad?
<ddaa> "MOMMY MOMMY! Soyuz eated my previous upload!! MOMMYYYYY!!!!!"
<ddaa> yeah, apparently so :)
<Kinnison> ddaa: No, the security updates are not currently built in launchpad
#launchpad 2006-02-23
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: improve logging update-branches.py [r=BjornT]  (r3161: David Allouche)
<jordi> hello
<jordi> SteveA: ping?
<jordi> mpt: you don't have lp superpowers, do you?
<jordi> ie, adding people to translation groups, or editing a team's name
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-ak
<jordi> this should be Ubuntu Akan translators
<mpt> jordi, not any more
<jordi> hrm
<jordi> and SteveA should be away.
<mpt> I've been deadminified
<LarstiQ> heh
<mpt> lifeless and stub should be awake, but not necessarily available since it's Saturday
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/admins
<lifeless> what needs done ?
<mpt> lifeless, jordi's request above
<lifeless> jordi: I'm happy to edit the name for you
<lifeless> jordi: what is i you want changed? the description ?
<jordi> lifeless: oh, hello
<jordi> I actually have several requests, as usual
<lifeless> it seems to have a valid description already ?
<jordi> lifeless: team name should be "Ubuntu Akan Translators"
<lifeless> jordi: the display name I presume ?
<jordi> er, yes.
<lifeless> why is it set to this kasharow stuff ?
<jordi> I.. have no idea
<jordi> they created it like this
<jordi> after this, I'll need you add that team to https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint
<lifeless> will you contact them to tell them its been changed ?
<lifeless> so they don't get all confused ?
<lifeless> what about the description ?
<jordi> it has no description, does it?
<jordi> it's not err
<jordi> yeah, I really don't care much about the desc, as it's going to change again I'm afraid
<jordi> I'll mail them about their name, that we want it to be as the other teams
<lifeless> should I leave it, or change it or delete it ?
<jordi> the display name gets displayed in the groups list, so it was more worrysome
<jordi> lifeless: change what?
<jordi> I see no description here.
<lifeless> the description
<lifeless> team description: 
<lifeless> 'The kasahorow Localization Project (www.kasahorow.org).'
<jordi> I wonder where that gets displayed because I don't see it
<lifeless> dunno
<lifeless> but its there
<jordi> lifeless: I say leave it
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> done
<jordi> great
<jordi> now, the groups thing
<lifeless> ooooh
<lifeless> ak is not akan
<lifeless> aka is akan
<lifeless> ak is akkadian
<jordi> wrong
<jordi> both ara Akan
<lifeless> meep
<jordi> hmm
* jordi double checks.
<lifeless> which one should I set in the https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint page then ?
<jordi> This would be a major pain
<jordi> doh
<jordi> let me see
<jordi> akkadian, wow
<lifeless> meheheheheh
<LarstiQ> isn't that used in israel?
<jordi> I see nothing like that in thel ist
<jordi> hey LarstiQ 
<lifeless> is akan related to ghana ?
<lifeless> I can change the team to be ubuntu-l10n-aka
<LarstiQ> ah no, that was Aramaic
* LarstiQ gets his ancient languages mixed up
<jordi> lifeless: Akan is related to Ghana, yes.
<jordi> http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/englangn.html
<lifeless> ok
<jordi> lifeless: ^^ that is like *the* list.
<jordi> what lp id is assigned to "ak"?
<jordi> this is bizarre
<lifeless> so the kasahorow folk are correct for akan. the question is the -ak or -aka
<lifeless> lp has -aka for akan
<jordi> akkadian is "akk
<jordi> Akan is "ak" and "aka". So we use "ak".
<lifeless> ok
<jordi> Akkadian should be "akk" instead.
<lifeless> can you file a bug on the akkadian one ?
<jordi> can't you change it from there?
<jordi> I can, in any case :)
<lifeless> no
<jordi> oh damn
<jordi> against rosetta?
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure some of this language stuff is hard coded down in reference tables
<jordi> doh
<lifeless> and even if it wasn't, I'd want carlos or daf to weigh in first
<jordi> what should I say?
<jordi> daf: dude :)
<lifeless> 'language code ak is incorrectly listed as akkadian rather than akan, and akkadian should be listed with language code akk'
<jordi> Ubugtu: 31835
<jordi> bleh
<lifeless> bug 31825
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31825 in evince "No anti-aliasing with partly embedded fonts" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31825
<lifeless> bug 31835
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31835 in rosetta "Akkadian assigned to "ak" code in ubuntu-translators group" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31835
<jordi> can't type at this time in the night
<lifeless> anything else I can do for you ?
<jordi> lifeless: I think that's it.
<lifeless> k.
<lifeless> I'll be around for another hour or so if you think of anything else
<CarlFK> what is a good email filter rule for launchpad messages?
<CarlFK> sender=bounces@canonical seems dumb
<jordi> lifeless: thanks
<jordi> lifeless: so akadian is currently assigned to "aka", right?
<lifeless> no
<jordi> oh, "ak"?
<lifeless> aka is akan
<jordi> err
<jordi> sorry, that's what I meant
<jordi> akan -> "aka", akkadian -> "ak", for now?
<jordi> ok, so the Akan guys can't start translating still.
<lifeless> right
<jordi> or when they get their real code, it's going to be a mess.
<jordi> I'll  try to get carlos confirm this to you asap, because this is a blocker for a team
<lifeless> carlos will know how to fix it too
<jordi> nod
<jordi> I mailed him
<omega21> hi, is there something wrong with shipit?
<omega21> I cant make a new account
<omega21> anyone?
<omega21> hi there
<omega21> im having trouble registering on launchpad... can anyone help?
<stub> omega21: Whats up?
<jblack> stevea: ping
<SteveA> hello jblack 
* Kinnison files an RT request about one of the buildd's root FS being broken
<cprov> morning
<matsubara> good morning!
<acathla> hi
<acathla> i would like to report an ubuntu bug on launchpad but the bug reporter has a bug, i obtained a: " Please report this as a bug"
<acathla> this is recursiveness...
<matsubara> acathla: did you get a oops number?
<acathla> ha, yes
<matsubara> do you have it there? I could check if you're running into a known bug.
<acathla> OOPS-49D293
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/49D293
<matsubara> acathla: the oops log isn't available yet. give me 10 min and will re-check for you.
<acathla> i had to re-submit, i forgot to save the number
<matsubara> no problem
<acathla> ok, thanks
<matsubara> acathla: you're running into bug 31367. 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31367 in malone "Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31367
<matsubara> acathla: I'll work on it as soon as possible. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.
<matsubara> acathla: as an workaround to it, you could report your bug without specifying the package.
<matsubara> acathla: just leave a note on the bug description to which package you were trying to assign it to. will help the bug triager later.
<acathla> ok
<acathla> it works, thanks :)
<acathla> Bug #31873
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31873 in Ubuntu "network "Device not found" with any NIC tested and any Dapper kernel." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31873
<matsubara> cool
<mdke> has any progress been made on people searches? It's unusual that I don't get an oops when searching
<daf> work has been done on it
<mdke> cool
<daf> expect improvements in the Tuesday Launchpad update
<mdke> daf, thanks, I will :)
<kiko-zzz> was anyone looking for me?
<matsubara> kiko-zzz: did you start the fix for bug 31367?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31367 in malone "Specifying a non-published binary package when filing a bug causes an oops" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31367
<kiko-zzz> nope
<kiko-zzz> I got stuck trying to remove IBugTarget.bugtasks
#launchpad 2006-02-24
<mpt> ugh, the Code of Conduct is practically impossible to read
<gloin> ok
<gloin> I'm not getting a reg emial
<gloin> email*
<gloin> is there any known issue with greylisting?
<gloin> is this room containing anyone who's not AFK?
<gloin> bloody hell
<gloin> it hasn't even touched my mailserver
* gloin grouches
<gloin> aye wait
<gloin> it's touched it
<gloin> but didn't call back
<gloin> lame...
<gloin> http://greylisting.org/
<gloin> fix yer MTU, for frick's sake
<gloin> err, MTA
* Lathiat laughs
<Lathiat> try wiating more than 10 minutes for it to call back
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/4009
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4009 in launchpad "Page needed explaining why greylisting may cause delayed Launchpad mail" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> the question is how *your* mail server can tell the difference between launchpad and a spammer.
<SteveA> and also... why do people turn up, as a question, and then not wait around... on a Sunday?
* SteveA thinks Lathiat had the right idea
* SteveA laughs too
<Lathiat> hahaha
<fabbione> SteveA: i would close bugs like that without even an answer.. at the most a pointer to some RFC :)
<SteveA> fabbione: the bug is "we need to add this to the FAQ"
<SteveA> so, i agree with what you say
<fabbione> SteveA: yes, it's not an LP FAQ. that's what i mean
<SteveA> seems many people who set up greylisting don't really understand what they are doing
<fabbione> -> REJECTED
<SteveA> hahah
<fabbione> or please add RTFM as bug closer
<SteveA> that will do for the FAQ answer
<fabbione> the latter is better :)
<fabbione> Bug status: RTFM and enable a comment with URL to FM
<miles>  !
<miles>   ?
<miles> 
<miles> 
<miles> 
<miles> pidorasi
<miles> vse 
<miles> nahui
<miles> sosite hui
<miles> pidori
<miles> chmishniki
<Oublieuse> Hello
<Oublieuse> I'd like to know if when we translate gnome 2 with rosetta, the changes will be used only for Ubuntu?
<mdke> Oublieuse, gnome translation is done by the various translator groups in cvs. If you want to translate gnome modules in Ubuntu, you have to translate in the Ubuntu section of Rosetta
<Oublieuse> ok, so changes in rosetta won't be used in cvs?
<mdke> Oublieuse, no, unless the specific gnome translator group uses rosetta to manage their translations
<mdke> most don't, I think
<Oublieuse> that's what i'd like to do
<Oublieuse> cause I don't want to make two times the same job
<mdke> are you part of the gnome translator team for your language?
<mdke> afk
<Oublieuse> yes
<mdke> Oublieuse, then you can discuss with your team the possibility of using rosetta for translations, and if they all agree, then you can use it
<Oublieuse> ok
<Oublieuse> I did it (we're only two :D )
<Oublieuse> but problme is, the version on rosetta is gnome 2.0
<Oublieuse> and on the official site for gnome
<Oublieuse> we translate 2.14
<Oublieuse> mdke> ?
<mdke> Oublieuse, I think you'll have to write to the mailing list about that. I don't know whether all the modules are set up correctly
<Oublieuse> ok
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> I want to report a bug, which possibly is relevant to two packages, what do I do?
<pmjdebruijn> file two seperate bugs?
<pmjdebruijn> on each package
<mdke> pmjdebruijn, file one bug, and request a fix in both packages
<pmjdebruijn> mdke, how do I do that? just list both packages in the 'Package Name' field?
<mdke> pmjdebruijn, click on Request Fix In:
<mdke> then upstream/distribution, depending on where your bug is
<pmjdebruijn> mdke, thankyou
<mdke> np
<ddaa> From "DHTML Utopia" by Stuart Langridge:
<ddaa> > Let's imagine an online system through which people can sign up themselves, and any number of their friends, for free beer[1] .
<ddaa> Footnote 1: Maybe there's a mad millionaire philantropist on the loose. No, I can't give you a URL at which this system is running for real!
<ddaa> Funny that I should feel concerned :)
#launchpad 2006-02-25
<avoine> why its not all the package that are in the product list of launchpad? 
<avoine> Because i want to report a bug on the new combiz package but the software is not register should i create it?
<avoine> sorry, my mistake the software was there .
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/buildbot/: [trivial]  Fix or skip buildbot tests to be compatible with Twisted 2. (r158: Andrew Bennetts)
<spiv> lifeless: we have a winner! :)
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks for sorting that buildbot merge out.
<jamesh> stub: could you delete bugtracker ID 33 (name = auto-bugs.gnome.org)?
<jamesh> stub: it shouldn't have any bug watches on it now
<stub> jamesh: Done
<jamesh> thanks
<spiv> stub: I'd like to make the librarian's Database-Name check compulsory, but that means updating remoteAddFile to send it.
<stub> Yup
<mpt> How do I get gpgme into my tree?
<stub> spiv: Is that problematic?
<spiv> stub: Which probably means updating logger.LibrarianFormatter...
<spiv> Basically, I'm not sure that I can automatically figure out the right value to send.
<stub> LibrarianFormatter just uses the api - only changes needed should be client.py
<spiv> stub: I guess what I'm really asking is it safe to assume that all users of remoteAddFile (which I think is just the LibrarianFormatter) actually have database access?
<stub> So the issue is that we might not be able to retrieve the database name at the point of sending
<stub> So we need to retrieve the database name on connection and cache it
<stub> It probably isn't an urgent fix - there has been no case where such a misconfiguration has actually occured.
<spiv> Yeah.  If it was a near-trivial change, it would be worth doing, but this is requiring more thought and effort than I'd anticipated...
<stub> spiv: Actually - it is trivial
<stub> spiv: Just pull config.dbname
<spiv> Ah, cool.
<spiv> That will have the right value always?
<stub> Unless someone has manually opened a database connection, yes. 
<stub> (with their own connection string and everything)
<spiv> Yeah, in that case they're on their own :)
<stub> client.py likely wouldn't work anyway
<stub> It would take a lot of work to break it all that badly anyway ;)
<spiv> Well, tests seem to pass with that, so that'll do :)
<mpt> spiv?
<spiv> mpt: You mean sourcecode/pygpgme?
<mpt> I mean whatever's absence is causing the error "Couldn't import canonical.launchpad.utilities, No module named gpgme"
<mpt> after updating rocketfuel I have no sourcecode/gpgme directory
<spiv> Hmm, I just rsynced rocketfuel-built as usual and I'm not getting that problem.
<mpt> rsync -aP --delete chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/ ~/hacking/lp/rocketfuel
<mpt> that look correct?
<spiv> mpt: lib/gpgme should be a symlink to ../sourcecode/pygpgme/gpgme
<spiv> Looks ok to me.
<mpt> lrwxrwxrwx   1 mpt mpt    27 2006-02-20 16:24 gpgme -> ../sourcecode/pygpgme/gpgme
<jamesh> mpt: copy sourcecode/pygpgme from rocketfuel-built to the same location in your tree
<spiv> Does sourcecode/pygpgme exist?
<mpt> no
<mpt> pyme does
<mpt> but pygpgme does not
<spiv> sourcecode/pygpgme should be in your rsynced copy of rocketfuel-built, copy it into the tree you're working on.
<mpt> ok
<spiv> You might need to "make build" again.
<mpt> hmmm, now that directory's there and all the other's are symlinks
<mpt> aha, I think I know what to do from here
<mpt> others, rather
<spiv> Yeah, you can probably symlink it to your rocketfuel-built copy, if you're doing that with the others.  Just so long as it's there in your tree, one way or another :)
<mpt> ok, it's working
<mpt> thanks spiv and jamesh 
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make foaf-update-karma-cache friendlier and less likely to trigger deadlocks (r3162)
<SteveA> dreadlocks?
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> nm
<stub> I don't think rastas do karma
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<spiv> SteveA: Hi.
<spiv> jamesh: Do you mind if I shift bjorn/launchpad/distro-launchpad-usage into my review queue?  It's merged into another branch in my queue.
<jamesh> spiv: go ahead.
<spiv> jamesh: Thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  Fixes the error pages to suggest support requests rather than bug reports (bug 3578). Shortens text fields across Launchpad so they're not overlapping the right column (bug 28740). Finishes the GPG -> OpenPGP fixes (bug 30212). (r3163: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<SteveA> spiv: voip call ?
<spiv> SteveA: I haven't tried setting up voip on this laptop yet, because of the likely echo (the bug where I can't turn built-in speakers off)
<jamesh> spiv: a USB headset avoids that sort of problem :)
<spiv> jamesh: by being a seperate sound device?  I'd rather just have a fixed kernel ;)
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> I'll try out dapper soon, apparently a new enough kernel should have the fix for this.
<SteveA> spiv: nail scissors...
<SteveA> you should be able to disable the speakers with those
<spiv> SteveA: That's an option I suppose...
<SteveA> or a large pillow to cover the speakers
<SteveA> anyway, let's have a phone call
<spiv> Let's.
<spiv> My landline is preferred.
<SteveA> ddaa: hello
<ddaa> coffee pot, check
<ddaa> cigarette, check
<ddaa> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> nice to see i'm next in line to your addictions
<SteveA> we've a meeting in 1h25, is that right?
<ddaa> Uh, well, I like you, but I did not actually mean it that way ;)
<ddaa> SteveA: yes, though I think that one is going to have a pretty simple agenda.
<ddaa> One item: "do everyone like the plan? yes? shall we start now?"
<SteveA> i guess i should get up to date with the plan
<ddaa> That would be nice.
<ddaa> everything should be in your inbox
<SteveA> that's the problem.  *Everything* is in my inbox!
<ddaa> for the record, the hyperlinked version is there https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/importd-bzr-plan/importd-bzr-plan.html#implementation-plan
<ddaa> The mail version contains the source of the "implementation plan" section for easy commenting.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Staging config updates (r3164: Stuart Bishop)
<SteveA> ddaa: okay.  i'll read through the https version
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> spiv has been adding an API to do more diagnostics with the librarian
<SteveA> the patch is in the review queue, but it will be in production soon
<SteveA> so, you should look at how to use this for rosetta.
<spiv> carlos: The basic change is that you can do client.addFile(..., debugID='foo')
<carlos> ok
<spiv> carlos: And that will cause the server to log a bunch of debugging stuff for that request, and mark it with 'foo'
<carlos> I will use the 'poexport' tag as that's what triggers the error
<carlos> spiv: thanks!
<SteveA> so the 'foo' should in fact be something unique to that particular request
<spiv> carlos: You can even use a different tag for each request, if you like.
<SteveA> so 'poexport-xxxx'
<spiv> It will already have datestamps, but more information won't hurt.
<SteveA> carlos: can more than one poexport run at once?
<carlos> SteveA: no, the export is done by a script so it's a serial process
<SteveA> carlos: how about if you get int(time.time()) at the script's start up
<SteveA> and put that into a global called script_invokation_id
<SteveA> and use that as part of the ID
<SteveA> then we'll be sure about this
<spiv> The infomration logged will include a timestamp, and the name and size of the file uploaded.
<carlos> spiv: hmm, what about the fetch function?
<carlos> spiv: did you update it?
<carlos> to have the debugID argument
<spiv> No; that already logs some basic information, and by the time the fetch occurs, it seems the damage has been done.
<SteveA> spiv: my point is to group the actions from a single script invokation
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: the addFile can be executed more than once per time
<carlos> I was thinking on the fetch method
<spiv> SteveA: It's pretty clear already; aside from occuring shortly after the upload, the download includes the same IDs.
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> spiv: yay! your buildbot patch is merged!
<spiv> ddaa: Thank lifeless, all I had to do was hit the "submit" button repeatedly ;)
<ddaa> spiv: as promised, I tentatively assigned a couple of items to you in the importd-bzr plan. You might want to check about that: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/importd-bzr-plan/importd-bzr-plan.html#implementation-plan
<spiv> ddaa: Heh, ok.
* spiv looks
<ddaa> spiv: that's still a proposal, SteveA and lifeless have not approved it yet
<carlos> spiv: do you think that with that tag we will be able to trace the problem? (we only see it when we try to fetch the files)
<spiv> ddaa: I'm happy to be responsible for those tasks.
<spiv> carlos: I think so.  The important part is to log more about those uploads, I think.
<ddaa> spiv: that's cool, will keep you posted. Unless mgmt has objection with the plan, you should be able to start the first one RSN.
<spiv> ddaa: No rush, I have plenty to keep me busy ;)
<ddaa> (actually, It would be nice to start it soon because other tasks depend on the celebrity being available)
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> spiv: will keep you posted :)
<SteveA> spiv, ddaa: these tasks are fine for spiv to do.
<spiv> ddaa: Actually, one question
<SteveA> ddaa: does anything need to be done before spiv could start on these?
<ddaa> SteveA: I do not think anything blocks the first one
<spiv> ddaa: I don't know much about baz2bzr
<ddaa> spiv: don't be so tight, you have unlimited questions credit
<SteveA> spiv: can you put the first one on your todo list, above the authserver cacheing work?  (that's "Add ``importd`` Celebrity to Launchpad and modify ``supermirror-pull-list.txt``")
<ddaa> spiv: well, the baz2bzr thing this doc is talking about does not exist yet, it's the big piece that we will have to implement.
<spiv> SteveA: Ok.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: for the second one, i think it will need a bit more explanation
<ddaa> spiv: most of the document is about deciding how to implement it and why. Basicilly what the second task means is "modify all the bits that register new branches to set Branch.origin appropriately".
<spiv> ddaa: Ah.  I understand what's required for Branch.origin with AuthServer and Launchpad.
<spiv> Right.
<ddaa> It should be usually trivial, it's just nasty to deploy.
<spiv> And "baz2bzr" in this context means "whatever converts our exist baz imports to bzr"?
<ddaa> specifically it means "the script we will run in buildbot to convert, register and internall publish bzr branches for rcs imports"
<ddaa> where convert means "convert from baz"
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> Well, I won't worry about that bit until that script exists :)
<ddaa> spiv: exactly :)
<ddaa> it's  just a cleanup anyway, it's not critical to delivering
<SteveA> ddaa: the importd celebrity
<SteveA> what kind of object do you imagine this will be?
<ddaa> SteveA: TBH I was a bit handwaving here...
<SteveA> it needs to be an owner of some stuff
<SteveA> so it needs to be from the Person table
<SteveA> so it can be a Person or a Team
<ddaa> I guess it could be a plain "dummy" person, or a team with buttsource as its admin.
<SteveA> we really should change the name "buttsource" sometime
<SteveA> seeing is there is no "buttress" any more
<ddaa> Thinking of it, the main purpose of having something separate from buttsource is to avoid advertising the "buttsource" name in public URL.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> let's change it to rename "buttsource" to importd
<jamesh> because it makes people giggle?
<SteveA> then spiv need not do so much work?
<SteveA> some people claim that it is simply not possible to say the word "butt" too often
<ddaa> I'm happy with renaming buttsource to importd and using that as the owner of import branches. I'd like to hear lifeless about it.
<ddaa> He might be aware of some nasty corner case were that would be problematic.
<SteveA> to rename the 'buttsource' team, we'd need to have a change to the celebrities, and a database patch
<SteveA> okay, so item for the meeting in 20 mins
<spiv> ddaa, SteveA: Let me know what you decide, so I know what to implement :)
<ddaa> anyway, the buttsource emblem sucks, dunno how I'm going to draw importd though :)
<spiv> A big vacuum cleaner.
<spiv> Because it sucks ;)
<ddaa> spiv: that's a great idea!
<ddaa> it's all about vacuum cleaners, Hoover, Roomba...
<ddaa> CVS, SVN...
<spiv> Thinking of which, when do I get a Twisted import? ;)
<ddaa> spiv: though it's hard to make something look big in 16x16
<SteveA> spiv: there will be a bug filed on you for it
<ddaa> spiv: interesting question, after we are publishing bzr branches, there should probably be a balance between fixing bugs and cleaning up the code...
<ddaa> there a very large amount of work to do on both fronts, and I do not think it would be wise to just serialise them.
<spiv> ddaa: Ideally you fix bugs by cleaning up the code ;)
<ddaa> (mostly because each task is basically a "can take forever" sort of task)
* ddaa hands a cup of XP kool-aid to spiv
<ddaa> spiv: either do functional changes, or refactoring, not both at the same time
<spiv> ddaa: I was imagining a magical world where all bugs are simply the result of ugly code.  The sort of wishful thinking that comes from being a reviewer, maybe ;)
<ddaa> spiv: well, maybe but you know, fixing deployed SVN and CVS out there is not really an option
<ddaa> so we have to add ugliness in our code to match this external ugliness
<spiv> But as far as cleaning vs. bug fixing, I guess it's just a matter of balancing priorities.
<ddaa> spiv: yes, and that's a tricky problem, because most problems there are firmly in the "urgent and important" corner...
<ddaa> I guess I should sit down again for a week and think about it after we have done phase 1 transition...
<mpt> "Urgent and important corner"? Someone's been Covey-ing :-)
* mpt wonders what the point of a distribution members team is
<SteveA> what do you mean "what the point is" 
<mpt> Why does it exist?
<mpt> What can members of that team do that other people can't?
<SteveA> you are talking about a specific team?
<SteveA> or the concept in general?
<mpt> The concept in general
<SteveA> i can't say about that
<mpt> (hence "a", not "the")
<SteveA> ubuntu members can
<SteveA>  - get an ubuntu.com email address
<SteveA>  - have signed the CoC
<SteveA>  - can get business cards
<SteveA>  - have been voted in as members by the CC
<SteveA>  - are identifiable in launchpad by having the ubuntu members team emblem
* ddaa suggest that the CC emblem should be a small cone of white powder
<mpt> Pillars of Launchpad and pillars of salt?
<SteveA> enough of this pillar-talk
<mpt> SteveA, I was trying to come up with a sensible blurb for the +selectmemberteam page
<mpt> At the moment it says "Select the Launchpad team that defines the members of <distro>"
<mpt> it doesn't say *why*
<SteveA> different distros will have their own concept of "membership"
<mpt> hummm
<SteveA> the other thing that ubuntu members get to do is to vote
<SteveA> so maybe that's the defining thing for ubuntu members in launchpad
<mpt> All those things could be done if "distribution members team" wasn't a special kind of team in Launchpad
<SteveA> how do you mean "special kind of team" ?
<mpt> a team that fills a special slot in a distro entity
<SteveA> as a side note, people don't create distros all that often in launchpad.  so there are probably things you could work on that have a greater benefit.
<mpt> distribution.members
<SteveA> launchpad has a model of what makes up a distribution
<mpt> Yeah, I know, I was just passing through that template
<SteveA> this is modeled along the lines that ubuntu uses
<SteveA> ubuntu has "ubuntu community members"
<SteveA> there are reasons to want to be able to, in code, get to the "community members" team of a distro
<SteveA> so that is why it is a special kind of team
<SteveA> although, i wouldn't say "special kind of team"
<SteveA> because that implies it works differently to other teams
<SteveA> it is a team that is in a special relationship to a distro
<mpt> I was wondering what those reasons were
<mpt> I'll just XXX it
<SteveA> for example, be able to display on a page "This distro's members are _The Ubuntu Members Team_."
<SteveA> to say "in launchpad, Ubuntu has 6000000 members. Impi has 50000 members"
<SteveA> or whatever numbers
<mpt> That would be useful if it meant anything *else* -- but if it can mean "contributors" for one distro and "users" for another, not so much.
* mpt discovers http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+members
<mpt> cf. https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers
<SteveA> stub: can you point staging's email to the imap box?
<daf> morning
<carlos> daf: morning
<SteveA> daf: ddaa will shortly be filing an oops bug on an oops produced by a page related to bzr imports
<SteveA> would you be able to look at it?
<daf> yes
<daf> though Launchpad is not responding for me right now
<SteveA> works for me
<SteveA> ddaa will assign the bug to you, when it is filed
<stub> SteveA: Yup. config changes should have landed now.
<SteveA> stub: cool, thanks
<daf> it's odd; the HTTP service redirects me to the HTTPS one, but then the HTTPS one doesn't give me a response
<SteveA> maybe you have a certificate-related window open somewhere?
<daf> I don't think so, no
<daf> I can access chinstrap https fine
<daf> I'll try restarting Epiphany
<daf> that didn't work
<daf> using openssl -connect launchpad.net:https and issuing a GET request by hand works
<daf> so it's Epiphany
<daf> hmm, same happens with Firefox
<mpt> so it's Necko
<daf> is that like Gecko?
<mpt> It's the networking library
<mpt> Gecko's the layout engine
<daf> I see
<stub> SteveA: Should be running now
<stub> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> stub: pong
<Kinnison> stub: what can I do for you sir?
<stub> Kinnison: Are you still handling soyuz rollouts or has that been handed off to someone else (me?). There will be a rollout tomorrow.
<Kinnison> stub: I can assist, or cprov can
<Kinnison> stub: or, if you have permission, you can do it and I'll be here in case you get stuck
<stub> ok.
<Kinnison> stub: can you log into drescher?
<papa_lic> hello nerds ;)
<papa_lic> question
<papa_lic> does anyone know about problems using live-cd?
<papa_lic> I wanted to use live cd in estonian but got stuck in the login screen
<ddaa> papa_lic: most likely, guys in #ubuntu would know
<papa_lic> id wont log in under any circumstances
<stub> Kinnison: Yes. I think I have access. It is more should code be updated, what branch needs to be rolled out, and all that stuff. I'm happy to leave the details to you and/or cprov
<papa_lic> ok
<ddaa> papa_lic: this channel is about the launchpad.net website
<Kinnison> stub: I'd say you need to coordinate with cprov since he know the codeline more than I
<stub> ok.
<Kinnison> stub: I've been away from it for a week now
<BjornT> stub: could you please run pending/reduce-support-tracker-statuses.sql on staging?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  add 'launchpad usage' flags to distributions, in the same way it's done for products. (r3165: Bjorn Tillenius)
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<cprov> good morning 
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<cprov> SteveA: hi, how was the weekend ?
<SteveA> it was good.  i got my guitar out for the first time in months.
<cprov> SteveA: hey, good Mr rock'n roll )
<SteveA> mr scottish-folk-played-poorly in this case, but thanks :-)
* SteveA pings BjornT 
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> cprov: hi
<carlos> cprov: how was the testing?
<cprov> carlos: hi, bad, lot of issues raised, from you part, still missing proper changesfiles (md5 collisions from the last)
<cprov> carlos: haven't time to fix it myself, yet
<carlos> cprov: ok, I will provide you with fixed packages
<cprov> carlos: thanks dude
<ddaa> SteveA: spiv: bug 32105, bug 32106
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32105 in launchpad "Rename importd" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32105
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32106 in launchpad "Extend supermirror-pull-list.txt for vcs-imports" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32106
<dooglus> is there a guide somewhere as to what the different 'status' values mean in malone?
<dooglus> particular 'fix released' and 'fix committed', and how either of those relates to users being able to check that the bug really is fixed, so the fix doesn't get lost.
<LarstiQ> dooglus: the difference is between released versions, and fixes in the version control system
<LarstiQ> dooglus: whilst some users might be able to checkout the most recent version from cvs (or whatever), most will not
<LarstiQ> dooglus: but the actual work has been done at that point, other than waiting for a release to happen
<dooglus> LarstiQ: sometimes I report a bug, it gets marked as "fix released" and then the bug hangs around for another few months with no visible change, other than that the bug no longer appears in malone when I search for it.
<dooglus> LarstiQ: it's as if I had never reported the bug - it's not shown in search results, and isn't fixed, although it's marked as such.
<LarstiQ> dooglus: do you have an example of such a bug?
<dooglus> LarstiQ: there seems to be no way of distinguishing between "fix released" and "fix available on archive.ubuntu.com and available for installation"
<dooglus> LarstiQ: I'm trying to find one.  Just a moment.
<LarstiQ> dooglus: now you're entering into areas where my knowledge as a launchpad user falls short
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  fix bug 6667, update more than one bug watch in a single request to a remote bugzilla instance. (r3166: Bjorn Tillenius)
<dooglus> LarstiQ: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/28672
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28672 in update-notifier "text in pop-up bubble has odd capital 'U'" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<dooglus> LarstiQ: that's "fix committed", not "fix released", but the patch hasn't made its way to the archives and it's had over a month to do so.
<LarstiQ> dooglus: this looks to me as exactly what fix committed is for. I don't know why there hasn't bee a new upload yet, perhaps Michael has other changes he wants to roll in
<LarstiQ> dooglus: you're running dapper?
<dooglus> LarstiQ: yes.
<dooglus> LarstiQ: Michael has made many uploads since marking that one "fix committed"
<dooglus> LarstiQ: many uploads of update-notifier, that is
<dooglus> LarstiQ: ten releases: 0.41.1, 0.41.2, 0.41.3, 0.41.4, 0.41.5, 0.41.6, 0.41.6, 0.41.6, 0.41.7, and 0.41.7.cln, were all uploaded *after* that bug was 'fix-committed'.
<dooglus> LarstiQ: so I don't know whether the patch has got lost, or whether it's being held back for a different reason
<dooglus> LarstiQ: now, this is just a typo bug, so I don't really care, but the same applies to any other bug.  shouldn't there be a 'status' value for "patch available in the archives", so that I can check that the bug really is fixed?
<LarstiQ> dooglus: hmm, I don't know enough about update-notifier, I would need to look at the repository to see what is going on
<LarstiQ> dooglus: afaiui, fix released would work for that
<LarstiQ> dooglus: update-notifier seems to me a native package, so you have no problem with upstream interaction?
<seb128> hi
<dooglus> LarstiQ: that's right
<dooglus> LarstiQ: "fix released" isn't the same.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/31296 is "fix released"
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31296 in vnc vncserver "vncserver isn't installable" [Normal,Fix released]  
<dooglus> LarstiQ: however, "The following packages have unmet dependencies. vncserver: Depends: xserver-common but it is not installable"
<dooglus> hi seb
<seb128> daf: interested by some oops today?
<LarstiQ> dooglus: Fabio said he has uploaded the packages though
<seb128> I'm trying to triage some of my bugs, but launchpad is still far to behave correctly
<LarstiQ> dooglus: there is a delay between upload and being available on package mirrors, perhaps that is biting you?
<dooglus> LarstiQ: that's right.  so maybe the status should be "fix uploaded" or something?
<LarstiQ> dooglus: ah hmm, to me, upload == release in these cases. But I'm not an lp dev, so you could try asking for that (wiki, malone? not sure)
<LarstiQ> dooglus: I do know there has been discussion on these 'fix something', so there must be documentation somewhere
<stub> BjornT: Done
<LarstiQ> dooglus: for your update-notifier, the communication with mvo seems the bottleneck to me
<dooglus> LarstiQ: is malone the proper place to attempt communication about bugs?  Or should I hunt him down on IRC or email?
<LarstiQ> dooglus: you have pinged the bug twice, in my eyes, communication there is proper, but irc/email looks more effective for this bug
<LarstiQ> dooglus: I'll help hunt if needed ;)
<dooglus> LarstiQ: the hunt isn't a very difficult one ( https://launchpad.net/people/mvo )
<LarstiQ> ah no, that should be easy
<ddaa> daf: bug 32117
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32117 in launchpad "ProductSeries.branch OOPS" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32117
<jbailey> Is it worth reporting source package timeout errors?  If there's already fixes in the queue, I'd hate to just be adding noise to your database.  (It's looking up source packages in Ubuntu)
<kiko> there are bugs already, yes
<SteveA> jbailey: you can search for 'oops' milestone bugs
<SteveA> if you want to be subscribed to them or whatever
<jbailey> SteveA: I'm not fussed about subscribing - I just don't want to create unnecessary work if there's already a bunch of optimisation stuff scheduled for tomorrow's rollout.
<jbailey> I've gotten good at hitting the reload button until the page comes up
<jbailey> How do I search for "9600" as text within a bug, rather than looking for a bug number?
<carlos> kiko: hi
<kiko> hey carlos, what's up?
<jbailey> I'm filing a bug against X and am search for the card model number to check for dupes
<carlos> kiko: I found the problem, I was too tired O:-)
<kiko> aha
<kiko> that's better
<carlos> kiko: the error was a broken check
<carlos> kiko: the tests are passing now
<carlos> kiko: do you have time to take another look and approve it?
<kiko> carlos, can you show the code to SteveA?
<kiko> I'd rather he had a look
<carlos> sure
<carlos> let me prepare a new diff
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<seb128> kiko: who should I ping about launchpad oopsing all the time?
<kiko> seb128, me :)
<kiko> what  is bothering you today?
<seb128> OOPS-51C130 OOPS-51C155 OOPS-51A147 OOPS-51D142 OOPS-51A157 OOPS-51D162 OOPS-51C188 OOPS-51A187 OOPS-51B195 OOPS-51B194 OOPS-51A194 OOPS-51D199 OOPS-51A218 OOPS-51A223 OOPS-51C235 OOPS-51B236 OOPS-51B237 OOPS-51C240 OOPS-51B247 OOPS-51A236 OOPS-51D238
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51C130
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51C155
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A147
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51D142
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A157
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51D162
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51C188
<seb128> that's my collection of this morning
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A187
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B195
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B194
<seb128> ups, flood, sorry
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A194
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51D199
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A218
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A223
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51C235
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B236
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B237
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51C240
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B247
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51A236
<seb128> stupid bot :)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51D238
<kiko> seb128, next time, msg me
<seb128> yeah, I've noticed
<carlos> seb128: spammer!!!
<seb128> dunno if they are all the same etc, but since it oops quite a lot I've decided to note all of them for a day
<carlos> :-P
<seb128> and after 3 hours I figured I've enough, no need to wait a day
<mpt> LarstiQ, dooglus, how long mirrors take to pick up a version with a bugfix is really out of the developer's control, so it's not really reasonable to expect them to keep a bug as Fix Committed until the last mirror has woken up
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> BjornT, look at this traceback from seb128, it's interesting:
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B247
<mpt> jbailey, there isn't a way of searching for a number at the moment, that's bug 5943
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5943 in malone "can't search for numbers in Malone" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5943
<kiko> salgado, might be time for us to do magic on the vocabularies.. 10 of seb128's timeouts were on the vocabs, and some queries took 60s :-/
<jbailey> mpt: Thanks.  I discovered that if I add another word beside it, it's fine for now, so I did that.
<seb128> kiko: what are vocabularies for launchpad?
<kiko> seb128, the mechanism through which you select a person in +editstatus, for instance.
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I use nickname all the time
<kiko> yeah, we could optimize for that
<seb128> easier than trying to remember the exact email :)
<salgado> kiko, that would require some serious magic, because in normal conditions that query takes at most a few seconds. IOW, I think the only solution is finding and fixing whatever is locking the tables used on that query
<salgado> we already spent lots of time improving the performance in the vocabs, but the problem persists
<kiko> salgado, still, we need to solve the problem, and if stub says he can't get us locking information..
<kiko> BjornT, any clue?
<BjornT> kiko: part of oops 51B247 is due to bug 4845. source package was set to None, and there is already a bugtask on ubuntu without a source package.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4845 in malone "assigning of package bug targets needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<kiko> BjornT, but he's doing +editstatus..
<BjornT> kiko: yes, but the same check of source package uniqueness has to be done there.
<salgado> kiko, have you seen stub committed some changes to the karma-cache updater in a try to reduce contention in the person table?
<kiko> BjornT, okay, but are you suggesting seb128 /cleared/ spn or bpn when doing +editstatus?
<seb128> I did cleared the packages source binary
<seb128> I've updated the desktop seed for that bug
<seb128> but that's not really a package, so I cleared them to have the bug on Ubuntu
<seb128> is that wrong?
<kiko> no
<kiko> but there was already an ubuntu task, no?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> there was a rejected task, I didn't really took care of it
<seb128> I didn't reject it so I just clicked on the open task
<seb128> lemme have a look
<seb128> right
<LarstiQ> mpt: I very much agree, but the update-notfier bug looks like it might have fallen through the cracks
<seb128> kiko: ok, so the issue is that there is no way to make the difference between a real bogus oops or something you have to retry ... this one worked without clearning the package :)
<kiko> seb128, the problem there is a validation bug
<seb128> kiko: is OOPS-51B301 another of those vocabularies issue?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51B301
<kiko> seb128, yes! i have no clue why those queries are fucked today.
<kiko> wtf is stub
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> salgado, oh, are you referring to stub's empty merge?
<kiko> BjornT, congratulations on the bugwatches landing
<salgado> kiko, no, I didn't see the merge, I just saw he marked a bug as fix committed
<BjornT> kiko: it's only the first part, though, i'm currently working on making the bugtask fetch its status from the bug watch.
* kiko sighs
<kiko> BjornT, I know, but it was good work
<kiko> SteveA, matsubara won't be able to send incoming malone mail to staging, will he?
<kiko> BjornT, might know the answer to that too
<BjornT> kiko: atm no, but it would be nice to make it possible to send mail to staging.
<kiko> yeah, indeed.
<kiko> is elmo or Znarl around, I wonder, and is it an easy setup, BjornT?
<BjornT> kiko: it's not too hard. need to set up a pop3 box for staging, and configure bugs and support email domains to have the mail going to that pop3 box. then stub has to configure staging to use the new domains and pop3 box.
<kiko> I'll try and get that sorted.
<BjornT> cool
<doko_> SteveA: any reason not to update twisted to 2.2 in dapper?
<SteveA> doko: i don't know particularly about twisted changes and all that
<SteveA> spiv and radix are the best people to ask
<doko> spiv: ^^^
<doko> who's radix?
<SteveA> radix is the twisted release manager
<seb128> carlos: OOPS-51C310
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/51C310
<BjornT> hi matsubara. have you started working on bug 3796 yet?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<matsubara> hi BjornT, not yet.
<BjornT> matsubara: ok, just wanted to let you know that i will implement part of the fix to that bug in my BugWatches-part-2 branch.
<matsubara> BjornT: ok, I'll coordinate with you when I start it.
<bradb> BjornT: Is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWatches considered the most up-to-date spec on Bugzilla/Debbugs importing? I'm replying to Mark's email, with links to the relevant specs.
<kiko> bradb, which of mark  emails?
<kiko> bradb, the priorities email?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> if so, I'd suggest you don't answer it, but instead let me
<bradb> sure, no prob
<kiko> (and in the future don't reply to email from mark -- forward it to steve and I if we're not CCed)
<bradb> heh, ok
<kiko> one less problem for you :)
<BjornT> bradb: anyway, the BugWatches spec doesn't cover the debbugs import. i don't think there is an up-to-date spec on that.
<bradb> kiko: Are you going to handle the actions points in that email then? i.e. creating the specs and setting the priorities?
<kiko> I am going to try and defuse the email first, and failing that, we'll see.
<bradb> kiko: Ah, now that would be cool. ;)
<kiko> bombs like that often blow up in your face though.
<bradb> heh
<bradb> kiko: Will you try diffusing the bugmail email also?
<bradb> er, defusing, even
<kiko> did I see that I wonder
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think that's actually something we have filed as bugs already -- the only thing mark is suggesting is including the description in any bugmail we send out, right?
<bradb> kiko: And the error messages, which seem hard to detect (at the bottom of the message) or make sense of to a less experienced user.
<kiko> bradb, can you rephrase that?
<bradb> kiko: He's proposing (I think) that if you send a bugmail to Malone, it will send back a notification email, and include any error output at the bottom of that email. That would be hard to detect, and hard to make sense of for a new Malone email user, I think.
<kiko> how is that feedback provided today?
<bradb> kiko: Separate error emails, AFAIK. Right BjornT?
<BjornT> bradb, kiko: right, separate emails, and if an error is encountered, no changes are made to the bug.
<kiko> I don't think that's too bad; I wonder what Mark's motivation for combining the two is. I will ask.
<bradb> kiko: If you look at the "ERROR MESSAGES:" part of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailMessages, it seems hard to know what happened.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> ok.
<bradb> And hard to even notice that an error happened, if you don't know to look for it, etc. Anyway, </rambling>.
* SteveA -> away
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-20/C310 <--- This OPPS says that we still need to improve the suggestions...
<carlos> seb128: we are working on reduce the time needed to render that page. That's a really good query to see a concrete performance problem we have atm
<seb128> carlos: seems so, it likes to oops when loading :p
<carlos> seb128: that's a problem with suggestions, it takes a lot to get them for that concrete page
<seb128> too many suggestions pending?
<sivang> hi all
<carlos> seb128: too many suggestions or translations elsewhere, our database is growing a lot and we need to improve the way that we render it
<carlos> sivang: hi
<sivang> hi carlos :)
<kiko> carlos, yeah.
<kiko> stub, note your empty merge
<Kamion> um, the queue ftpmaster tool on drescher is exploding on me on stuff that worked (not on the same package, but similar invocations) earlier today
<Kamion> is somebody working on drescher right now?
<kiko> Kamion, if anyone, cprov -- you should coordinate with him, always.
<Kamion> hmm, I suppose it's possible that it just can't handle unicode in .changes files when accepting out of NEW
<Kamion> kiko: (I hope you don't mean I should coordinate with him when doing *anything* on drescher, e.g. processing the NEW queue)
<Kamion> (because that would be impractical)
<Kamion> I'll just file a bug for this one
<cprov> Kamion: most of the things don't need coordination, I don't process NEW queue entries for instance 
<Kamion> indeed, I didn't expect you to :)
<cprov> Kamion: right, I'm checking mail for failures, one sec
<Kamion> this one's bug 32148
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32148 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "can't accept revu-tools (Unicode trouble?)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32148
<kiko> matsubara, bug 1281 is fix-released, right?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1281 in launchpad "Need some way to merge accounts without emailaddress or with only dead ones" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1281
<kiko> update!
<matsubara> kiko: done.
<cprov> Kamion: uhm .. is it urgent ?
<kiko> matsubara, got my email?
<Kamion> cprov: well, it's been in NEW for 12 days, I don't want to delay it much longer
<matsubara> kiko: yep.
<Kamion> but not super-urgent world-ending
<cprov> Kamion: right, so I will finish the rollout related issues and will address it porperly until today evening, is that okay ? 
<Kamion> that's fine, thank
<Kamion> s
<SteveA> bradb: i went to change a bug task status.
<SteveA> but, i realized it was already how i wanted it.  so i went to leave the comment anyway, but the page wouldn't let me leave a comment.
<SteveA> it says (!) you provided a comment without changing anything.
<SteveA> I know that!
* SteveA -> gym
<bradb> Right. I could easily remove that constraint.
<mdke> is dapper ready in rosetta yet?
* mdke brandishes his "are we there yet?" t-shirt
<sladen> I got utterly shocked by:  http://librarian.launchpad.net/1050471/HackergothciToes2.jpg
<kiko> that's stub, sladen 
<sladen> please instigate immediate filtering of all obscene images.  kthxbye
<sladen> kiko: :)
<carlos> SteveA: hi, around?
<kiko> carlos, I think he's out for the day
<carlos> kiko: I'm writing an email
<carlos> email sent
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<ddaa> kiko: for baz2bzr tests I need to spawn a subprocess in a pty. Is it okay to add python2.4-pexpect to launchpad deps, or should I write the process spawning myself using pty.fork()?
<kiko> do you really need pexpect?
<ddaa> The functionaity I need i really pretty limited, spawn a suprocess, read all its output.
<ddaa> so, I do not really need pexpect
<kiko> doesn't the subprocess module do what you eed?
<ddaa> no, it does not do pty spawning AFAICT
<kiko> how hard is it to do the process spawning? how complicated is the code in -pexpect?
<ddaa> not very hard, it's standard fork/exec stuff AFAICT
<ddaa> except using pty.fork
<kiko> 10 lines or 100 lines?
<ddaa> probably around 25 lines, subprocess stuff tends to get more complicated than expected at first.
<kiko> will it be useful elsewhere?
<kiko> -pexpect?
<ddaa> unlikely
<ddaa> okay, will hack something from scratch
<kiko> see if you can cargo-cult
<kiko> that'd be ideal
<ddaa> yeah, make sense
<ddaa> ... and I'm only doing time estimates...
<doko> spiv: ping
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: is there any way to find out who the current user is in database code, or am I supposed to supply that via the view?
<bradb> kiko: The current user should be passed as an arg to database methods.
<kiko> I feared you would tell me that, grumble grumble
<bradb> Otherwise, db code could be written to depend on the existence of a utility (like the launch bag), but SteveA doesn't want that.
<kiko> I know, SteveA is right, but it would be convenient here. No mind.
<kiko> bradb, have you ever seen projects/foo/+malone-index ?
<kiko> for instance:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+malone-index
<kiko> (it oopses, but it is easy to get it to work)
<bradb> Looks like driftwood. Is it linked from anywhere?
<kiko> no
<kiko> but it is interesting
<kiko> want to see a screenshot?
<bradb> sure
<kiko> www.async.com.br/~kiko/project-bugs.png
<kiko> bradb, if you keep that image, I will nuke out the code, because it's really the only thing worth keeping from the existing crap
<kiko> it is of course untested
* bradb waits for it to download
<bradb> kiko: Do you want to drive-by my backport/milestone demystification fix
<bradb> ?
<bradb> Oh, yeah, that page seems a useful starting point.
* bradb saves it
<kiko> bradb, sure, as soon as I've finished this crap.
<bradb> ok
<kiko> okay, I will nuke everything related to it away
<bradb> sounds good
<kiko> I dare you to bzr annotate that code!
<bradb> no need :P
<kiko> we really need to avoid places that query IBugTask directly
<kiko> they bork security
<bradb> indeed
<kiko> they should DIE
<kiko> come on dilys do your thing
<SteveA> bradb / kiko: there is a pattern we can use if there's a lot of "user" required in the database code.
<SteveA> but, i'd rather think of that as a refactoring, than do it up front.
<kiko> nah, I nuked the page anyway :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: rs=BjornT Attempt to remove IBugTarget.bugtasks, an evil attribute that doesn't take into account bug privacy (r3167: kiko)
<kiko> DIE!
<kiko> YES!
<kiko> thank you dilys for assisting me
<kiko> in MURDERING a bugtask method
<kiko> I will do more of that now, encouraged by this success
* sivang giggles
<bradb> kiko: The drive-by should fit nicely into your killing spree :P
<kiko> I just control-Cd my commit that said "Kill unused and unreferenced ..." to say "Kill broken, untested, unused and unreferenced ..."
<bradb> heh
<bradb> i.e. shitty
<bradb> Vulgarity is sometimes a useful crutch.
<kiko> I try not to use crutches when removing the sab's code
<kiko> (I often fail)
<bradb> :)
<kiko> I have a review for you bradb 
<bradb> great
<kiko> bradb, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRN7fFZ.html fixes bug 32129
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32129 in launchpad "OOPS-51A276: Not sure how to report this...." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32129
* bradb looks
<kiko> actually
<kiko> bug 3139
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3139 in malone "gentoo should not be the default upstream tracker" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3139
* bradb relooks
<kiko> the first actual change orders malone/bugtrackers, the second orders the vocabularies
<kiko> the lowercase success blesses my day
<bradb> kiko: # XXX: no _orderBy? should probably be filed as a bug
<kiko> there are actually other tables missing orderbys, but ok
* sivang dicts for crutch
<bradb> kiko: Maybe the bug to be filed is that all vocabs in dbobjects.py should have an _orderyBy.
<kiko> bradb, oh, making SQLObjectVocabularyBase blow up if no orderBy is provided?
<kiko> I like that
<salgado> why not make SQLBase blow up if no _defaultOrder is provided?
<bradb> that could be a way to help solve the problem, yeah
<kiko> salgado, I'm not sure though
<bradb> kiko: Only one other thing: shouldn't the tracker selector default to Debian?
<kiko> I won't answer any political questions tonight. Next?
* kiko does a george w. bush
<kiko> bradb, when you send patches as attachments I can't comment on them
<bradb> Oof, hang on, I'll resend.
<bradb> kiko: resent
<kiko> thank you
<bradb> kiko: Maybe we could sort the trackers by those with the most bugs attached to them, to save clicks for the most common case?
<bradb> seb's main issue seemed to be one of extra clicks, and not being confused about the sort order
<kiko> that tends to be tricky
<kiko> the ordering changing is something that disturbs people, I think
<bradb> hm, true
<kiko> because of you know, three clicks and you're at gnome, and oops, today it's 4 and I just added the task on freedesktop
<bradb> kiko: Makes sense. I think the patch is good to go then.
<kiko> note that that problem exists even with my patch, though
<kiko> I don't care enough about the issue to try to improve it before somebody complaining though
<bradb> Still exists, though it's a lot more predictable sorting by title, I think.
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> no prob
<kiko> bradb, now that CRAPPY mailer you use WRAPPED the patch
* kiko gives up
<kiko> pastebin it
<bradb> Mail.app rocks da boat.
* bradb pastebins for sanity
<kiko> Mail.app is totally unsuitable for developers
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNZV0sX.html
<kiko> here comes the lowercase failure I so love!
* sivang hugs kiko and attempts to cheer his spirit a bit.
<kiko> it is a random failure!
<kiko> PQM is making personal attacks against me!
<kiko> I will resubmit in spite
<cprov> kiko: would you like to quick review that safe_fix_maintainer patch ? ( https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file58uUe9.html)
<doko> cprov: ping
<cprov> doko: pong
<doko> cprov: did you see my twisted question?
<cprov> doko: no, sorry, where ?
<kiko> bradb, replied.
<doko> cprov: ouch, ... SteveA suggested to ask spiv, not you :-/
<bradb> kiko: thanks, looking now
<cprov> cprov: es tut mir sehr leid, Ich kann helfen ob du moechtest
<doko> cprov: just wanted to know, if twisted 2.2 instead of 2.1 should be in dapper
<kiko> cprov, it looks okay apart from using straight unicode (you should use a \x thingy) and fixing the wording
<cprov> doko: I have not seen big changes from 2.1 to 2.2, should work and we only require 2.1, anyway spiv is the guy to ask about it 
<cprov> kiko: ok will sort it out, thx
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=bradb fix for bug 3139: gentoo should not be the default upstream tracker. Order bugtracker listing and vocabulary by title (r3168: kiko)
<kiko> yes!
<sivang> ohh cool :) funny to know gento was the default upstream tracker.
<kiko> bradb, this looks okay. my concerns are whether a "grep target" still returns stuff we've not looked at
<kiko> bradb, also, I wonder if you have a web site I can test on?
<bradb> kiko: re: the "grep target" question: the tests will answer that question.
<kiko> no, the UI isn't tested
<kiko> you should grep target
<bradb> kiko: The UI's tested.
<kiko> not the wording that goes on the UI, bradb 
<kiko> stop doing that
<bradb> kiko: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/1 is that starting point
<bradb> I don't see any other inappropriate use of the word "target" in the templates.
<bradb> hm, there's one method I could probably rename. createTargetedTasks => createBackportTasks
<kiko> bradb, it still says "Request fix: In distribution" in the main bug page
<bradb> kiko: I didn't touch any of that; that's a whole different can of worms, unrelated to backports.
<kiko> unfortunately, I disagree
<kiko> it is the same issue.
<kiko> to be honest
<kiko> nobody ever uses the backport fix feature anyway
<bradb> kiko: Are you sure?
<kiko> do you have reports or evidence of use of it?
<bradb> kiko: I was about to ask you that. :)
<bradb> I make no claim as to how often people use it or not, though I've been asked about it before, and pointed people at that screen.
<kiko> I've never seen any use, you can grep the server logs on chinstrap, in launchpad?.log
<kiko> I'd be surprised if you found more than a few dozen hits
<bradb> There are 29 tasks currently open on breezy, 8 on warty, and 2 on hoary. I believe those numbers refer to open tasks.
<bradb> As for what the user's goal was when they opened those tasks, there's no way to know, really.
<kiko> right
<kiko> are there any openon dapper?
<bradb> Yes, 43.
<kiko> that is a horrible bug.
<bradb> This patch fixes that.
<kiko> actually
<kiko> I guess you're right.
<kiko> bradb, is the link inactive when there is no distribution task?
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> that makes no sense
<kiko> is ubuntu hardcoded?
<bradb> kiko: It's invisible when you're not in a distribution context
<kiko> oh
<kiko> I see
<bradb> kiko: No, Ubuntu is not hardcoded.
<kiko> http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/6
<kiko> that is very interesting
<kiko> hah
<kiko> why are dupes even editable? 
<kiko> I guess I'm okay but I'd like us to change the text on +backport
<kiko> to explain what a backport is
<seb128> what page is that?
<kiko> http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/6/+backport
<kiko> bradb, good idea, tell seb128 to check it out
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> kiko: Do you think that the current screen doesn't hint enough that backporting means fixing this bug in previous releases
<seb128> I've no login on that launchpad
<bradb> ?
<bradb> seb128: foo.bar@canonical.com/test
<seb128> the URL kiko just gave
<seb128> ah
<seb128> yeah, some explanation would be nice
<bradb> ok
<seb128> and some text indicating that's a tool for maintainers, not a way for users to specify what version of the distro they use :p
<seb128> (though they tend to use the milestone for that rather)
<bradb> Hm, I have a feeling it will be of only marginal help to expect people will read the instructions, let alone follow them.
<seb128> kiko: you know, when you fix a bug you are authorized to put a comment saying how you fixed it :)
<seb128> or what you did, or something like that ...
<kiko> I am brief but effective!
<mpt> kiko, in the DuplicateBugHandling spec I've written that duplicates shouldn't be editable
<seb128> kiko: you are useless rather :)
<seb128> not true since the bug is fixed
<kiko> mpt, cool. now check out bradb's proposed backport change :-)
<mpt> but enforced by JavaScript only
<seb128> but there is no way to know if it's fixed in a correct way
<mpt> so that you can (in the glorious future) reopen and change in one step
<mpt> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbackports?
* mpt stares at "69.70.209.33" and wonders how IP packets find their way
<bradb> Let's not get too excited about this. This is, after all, the $0.50 solution.
<SteveA> mpt: lots and lots of routers each containing a table to look up what addresses go in what direction.
<mpt> Is it hierarchical?
<mpt> Is there a server saying "I know all the children (but not the grandchildren) of 69."?
<SteveA> sort of
<mpt> ok
<mpt> bradb, how come there's a backport link on bug 6 but not bug 5?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6 in rosetta ""next 10 entries" at bottom of page" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<bradb> mpt: Because Malone doesn't know about product series yet.
<mpt> oh
<mpt> so you can backport only if you're in a distro (release) (package) context
<kiko> correct
<mpt> Heh, start at <http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+bug/5> and try to figure out how to backport the Warty fix
<bradb> mpt: My guess is that jumping from a product context, to backporting a fix to a DR is a highly improbable use case, but I could be wrong.
<kiko> I guess bradb's right
<mpt> bradb, for me just then it happened because I clicked on the "this bug is a duplicate of bug 5" link
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<bradb> mpt: Yeah, all in upstream context though, right?
<mpt> bradb, I *was* in the package context for bu.g 6, but clicking on the "this bug is a duplicate of bu.g 5" link took me to the product context because that was first in the list
<bradb> oh, hm, that's a bug
<bradb> It should have stayed in the same context.
<mpt> yeah, that's probably the real bug
<kiko> but I think fmt:url doesn't stick to the same context
<kiko> it generates /malone/bugs/400-style URLs IIRC
<mpt> yes, it does
<kiko> which of the two?
<mpt> the latter
<kiko> yeah. that sucks.
<kiko> it should use the launchbag
<bradb> Argh, it's hard to add any text to this page without it swallowing up the useful part of the page.
<mpt> bradb, on +backport when I click on "Previous Ubuntu releases:" it doesn't do anything
<bradb> I had a feeling that might be an issue. :)
<kiko> bradb, try using <ul>s to break up the text flow
<mpt> Please to be using <p>foo</p> instead of foo<br /><br />
<ddaa> lifeless: I checked and there are significant changes in that bzrtools branch
<ddaa> for example, the special support for cscvs
<ddaa> I do not know who are the "we" in "the base base  bzrtools we use is in rocketfuel"
<mpt> bradb, I've added a backport and it looks just like a regular task. Is it supposed to look different or behave differently?
<bradb> mpt: Not for this fix, no.
* ddaa -> bed
<mpt> Is it going to in future?
<kiko> I wonder if we should add an icon for a backport
<kiko> what do you guys think
<bradb> mpt: If this were a non-incremental fix, then yeah, it would be displayed in a very different way, and probably not in "Fix Requested In" (are we not human?) table.
<mpt> bradb, I'm sorry, it's early in the morning (11.30am!) and I've forgotten what problem we're trying to solve here
<mpt> Someone wants a Dapper bugfix backported to Breezy, so why not just open a Breezy task?
<bradb> mpt: The original priority identified here was to forbid opening tasks on the current DR, and fix the wording on the backport page.
<mpt> forbid opening tasks on already-released releases, you mean?
<bradb> mpt: Nope, the current release. Opening tasks on already-released releases is exactly what we need for backporting.
<mpt> wait, "fix the wording on the backport page", but we had no backport page until now
<bradb> mpt: Yeah, we did, it was just unclear that we did. :)
<bradb> mpt: Target Fix to Releases.
<mpt> sorry, by "what problem we're trying to solve here" I meant "what problem we're trying to solve by recognizing backports at all"
<bradb> It uses the word backport in the page, in fact.
<mpt> oh
<bradb> mpt: Ah. Being able to track the status of a bug fix in previous distro releases where we care to have a bug fixed (which is pretty rare.)
<bradb> Except for pitti, who lives and breathes this workflow, but he won't be using Malone for a while yet, I don't think.
<mpt> Did bugzilla.ubuntu.com recognize backported fixes at all?
<bradb> (won't use it for his CVE stuff, i mean)
<bradb> mpt: Nothing that I know of. At least pitti, for example, didn't use Bugzilla at all to track security fixes across releases.
<lifeless> ddaa: what revno do you see ?
<jbailey> bradb: I use it for tracking fixes that I'm backporting for customers.
<ddaa> lifeless: 215
<lifeless> ddaa: whats the revid of the tip ?
<lifeless> I see pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060217222419-fce99cb2743916db
<bradb> jbailey: Ah, ok.
<ddaa> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDL620e.html
<kiko-zzz> bradb, do you need more input from me?
<bradb> kiko-zzz: Can I merge this?
<kiko-zzz> if mpt is okay with it, yes.
<bradb> mpt: Are you okay with this?
<lifeless> ddaa: that means the only different commits are yours
<ddaa> I'll look again tomorrow
<lifeless> ddaa: so just put it up for review
<lifeless> btw
<ddaa> something must be broken here, because a merge gave me a lot of differences
<lifeless> I get 'not a branch' on your url.
<lifeless> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemjnKW1.html
<ddaa> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/david/bzrtools/importd
<lifeless> thats the tip of the log
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> okay
<lifeless> shows 1 missing revision
<ddaa> the component between chair and keyboard was not working very well today
<lifeless> ;)
<lifeless> so yeah, just put it up for review please.
<ddaa> will do
<ddaa> need sleep, you know my new year's resolution is waking up early every day
<ddaa> thank you for checking
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 28477: Merge text is confusing. Try to unconfuse the text that relates to merging (r3169: kiko)
<mpt_> sorry, bradb, missed everything after "(won't use it for his CVE stuff, i mean)"
#launchpad 2006-02-26
<bradb> mpt_: Basically: are you okay with me merging this change?
<mpt_> bradb, sure, if the page is already there
<bradb> yep, it's already there, thanks
<mpt_> provided you've removed the <u> tag
<bradb> mpt_: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/ubuntu/warty/+bug/6/+backport
<kiko-zzz> thank god the <u> is gone
<kiko-zzz> and so am I, gnight
<mpt_> night kiko
<bradb> This UI is still crummy, but I guess it's about 1% better than it was before
* bradb heads off, later all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Kill broken, untested unused and unreferenced project +malone-index page; Brad has a screenshot to recreate this the right way when the time comes (r3170: kiko)
<spiv> doko: I don't know of any reason not to update.
<doko> spiv: ok, could you tell me the same for updating Web2 to the current SVN? :)
<spiv> doko: Unfortunately, I don't know as much about web2.
<doko> spiv: used by lp at all?
<spiv> No, not yet.
<spiv> But Zope 3.2 can use it.
<spiv> And once that proves solid enough, we'll probably switch to it.
<doko> yes, that's the reason I ask. the released version doesn't work with Zope 3.2
<spiv> So for lp, the important question is whether it works with Zope 3.2.
<spiv> Which I don't know.
<doko> ok, well, then I'll update to svn, at least Zope 3.2 seems to work with it
<spiv> Sounds good.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Kill broken, untested unused and unreferenced project +malone-index page; Brad has a screenshot to recreate this the right way when the time comes (r3171)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make the DistributionSourcePackage views use the standard +latest-bugs portlet instead of its own hackish version; removes DistributionSourcePackaveView.latest_bugtasks (r3172: kiko)
<cprov> stub: hi dude, when will you start the rollout procedure ?
<stub> cprov: If you are up for it, sure.
<stub> It will take 30 mins to tag and test the branch
<jblack> stub: I have a question for you when you're free
<cprov> stub: no, the opposite, I'm blocked by a problem in queue builder. just wonna know how much time I have yet
<stub> cprov: Take as much time as you need and give me a yell when you are ready. I generally do the rollouts in my afternoon - about 6 hours away.
<stub> I'll tag the branch and run the tests now so things are ready.
<stub> jblack: Whats up?
<jblack> I need to make dependancies packages for bzr -- both for developers, and for rollout. Do you have any dependancies that are different than a lp dev would use?
<cprov> stub: good, I'll take that 6 hours, thanks. I love working overnight :(
<stub> jblack: graphviz and postgresqsl_autodoc are the only extras I use, and that is just on my local box.
<jblack> Ok. So no extra dependancies. Thats good. That makes things even simpler.
<stub> cprov: We can put off the rollout until tomorrow, or do a second one then if you want.
<cprov> stub: let's see how the things are going, I need to merge RF in in base soyuz production anyway (8 conflicts) but i really want to delivery these new features 
<cprov> stub: don't worry, we will do it today
<cprov> stub: btw, can you tweak the perms for creating new dbs as postgres in mawson ?
<stub> cprov: Do you mean you need access to the actual postgres user?
<cprov> stub: yes, as I said in the email, copy dbs, etc
<stub> ok. Should have the same permissions as your cprov account, but I'll let you connect as postgres from the cprov and launchpad unix accounts.
<cprov> stub: nice, so I can create dbs owned by postgres 
<stub> cprov: done
* cprov checking
<stub> jblack: Ooh.... we need a local SMTP server on dev and production, and an ident server on production
<stub> And whatever package 'telnet' lives in for quick'n'nasty testing
<stub> ii  oidentd                     2.0.7-3                      replacement ident d
<jblack> Ok, so telnet, mail-server, ident-server
<stub> We use Pound but only on one or two boxes, so I guess that doesn't go in there.
<stub> Ooh... screen on the production boxes too
* stub is looking over a package list on gangotri
<jblack> I was clear that we're talking dependancies, right?
<stub> ok. nuke screen and telnet
<jblack> do you want them as dependancies, or recommends? 
<stub> recommends
<stub> ident-server isn't technically needed for launchpad, but the server won't be able to connect to emperor without it
<jblack> Ok, so depends:  mail-server, ident-server  recommends: screen & telnet
<stub> crcon
<stub> cron
<jblack> Heh.
<jblack> Ok, so depends:  mail-server, ident-server, cron  recommends: screen & telnet
<stub> gcc :)
<stub> (and friends)
<jblack> Its starting to sound to me like they're not identical
<lifeless> stub: gcc == build-essential
<jblack> Ok, so depends:  mail-server, ident-server, cron, build-essential  recommends: screen & telnet
<stub> I think that is it, unless you feel like adding vim and less
<jblack> Ok. Thanks
<mpt_> whoa, cprov's awake
<mpt_> Got time to answer a question, Se?or Providelo?
<cprov> mpt_: my life sucks ;)
<cprov> mpt_: just fixing pending soyuz feature 
<cprov> s
<cprov> mpt_: how are you ?
<mpt_> Tired
<mpt_> I got up at the horrible hour of 9am
<cprov> mpt_: ask whatever you want sir
<cprov> mpt_: wake up at 9 has been my dream for a long time ;)
<mpt_> cprov, where would I find a page using distroreleasesourcepackagerelease-index.pt?
<mpt_> I'm afraid to find one, because it's all portlets, no content
<cprov> distros/ubuntu/dapper/+sources/pmount/0.9/
<cprov> mpt_: ehe the distro guys know that 
<cprov> empty/blank main div, funny 
<cprov> mpt_: should I say sad ?! 
<mpt_> yes, very] 
<cprov> bug 31622
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31622 in soyuz "Individual build pages should link back to source package" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31622
<cprov> mpt_: we are about to use it 
<jamesh> London shouldn't be too cold at this time of year, right?
<mpt_> Wow, is it just me, or is it really hard to get to a source package page
<mpt_> hmm
<jamesh> mpt_: don't you just enter the name on the distro page?
<mpt_> That searches binary packages, not source packages
<mpt_> so it gets me about 1/8 of the way there
<jamesh> the search box is marked "source packages in $DISTRO"
<mpt_> oh!
<mpt_> I started at the distro release page
<mpt_> So far I've gone Dapper -> binary package search results -> distrorelease binary package -> distroarchrelease binary package -> distro source package -> distrorelease source package
<mpt_> ... -> distrorelease source package release! hurrah!
<mpt_> but wow, that should not be so hard to find
<mpt_> cprov, "we are about to use it" for what?
<mpt_> What is going to appear there?
<cprov> mpt_: link from those wonderful +builds/+build/1234 pages
<cprov> mpt_: honestly, no idea atm
<jamesh> mpt_: if you started at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/, you could have clicked "Source Packages" in the site map in the top left
<cprov> mpt_: in fact there is nothing more than some summary, the binaries for this release, dates, owner, maintainer, etc
<mpt_> jamesh, oh, but that's the sitemap, nobody uses that ;-)
<jamesh> mpt_: dude.  You speced it :)
<mpt_> I was just following orders
<cprov> stub: is librarian down ?
<cprov> stub:  http://librarian.dogfood.ubuntu.com/1552516/chroot-dapper-i386.tar.bz2 
<stub> cprov: I havn't started it - I thought you and Kinnison took over running the dogfood system?
<mpt_> cprov, ok, I think I'll move the Builds portlet into the main area
<cprov> stub: sorry, I'm running df librarian it's upstream
<cprov> mpt_: sounds nice to me 
<cprov> stub: yes, it works upstream
<cprov> stub: nevermind
<stub> cprov: I think you need a http_proxy set
<stub> export http_proxy=http://squid.internal:3128/
<cprov> stub: see the error https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLbUynP.html
<stub> cprov: the dogfood config does not have the 'use upstream librarian' options set. Search for 'upstream' in configs/staging/launchpad.conf
<cprov> stub: indeed, lost after sync ...uhm kick me if you have time
<stub> cprov: Give me a UTC time to schedule automatic updates of the dogfood database to production - it currently takes about 3 hours to do the restoration.
<cprov> stub: normally 0 UTC is fine (22 PM here)
<cprov> stub: and sync to launchpad_production would be ok, since I'll keep using launchpad_dogfood
<stub> I don't want to call the database launchpad_production - it needs to be very obvious what database you are connected too (particularly launchpad_prod), and duplicate names confuses things and could cause accidents.
<lifeless> I was thinking the same thing
<stub> So you want to keep launchpad_dogfood untouched, and a regularly updated replica of production using some other name on mawson
* stub buggers off for an hour
<stub> food and bill paying
<LaserJock> if there is a way to remove a package from "Fix Requested In" in a bug report?
<jamesh> LaserJock: you can reassign a bug task to another package, or mark a particular bug task as rejected
<LaserJock> jamesh: will rejecting that bug task reject the bug as a whole?
<jamesh> LaserJock: the status only applies to the bug task.  If there is only a single bug task, then that would be equivalent to rejecting the entire bug
<jamesh> LaserJock: what bug are you talking about, exactly/
<jamesh> ?
<LaserJock> 5612 and 29191 both refer to bugsx but it has nothing to do with the bug
<jamesh> how did they end up with those tasks?
<LaserJock> I have no idea
<jamesh> LaserJock: I'd suggest retargetting those tasks at update-notifier
<jamesh> LaserJock: click on "bugsx (Ubuntu Dapper)", and change the package name from "bugsx" to "update-notifier"
<jamesh> LaserJock: looks like someone with the username "catinsnow" created those two tasks on 2006-02-01
<LaserJock> hmm, ok. I'll do that. I have no idea why they did that
<jblack> Whoah!: http://blog.digital-scurf.org/2006/02/20#drastic-change
<LaserJock> hmm, what's with this need for linux guys to have lots of hair all over? Just lack of time?
<ajmitch> jblack: who's that scary person? 
<jblack> ajmitch: kinnison
<ajmitch> impossible
<ajmitch> I recognise the one on the left, though
<jamesh> LaserJock: the ones in NZ did it for a good cause
<jamesh> lost their hair, that is
<LaserJock> jamesh: that's cool.
<LaserJock> it just seems like many of the main Linux devs seem to have lots of "wild" hair. Maybe it's just me. :-)
<stub> Its a way of saying 'I don't have to wear a suit to work' without actually saying it
<LaserJock> yeah, I suppose. I just wear jeans. 
<cprov> stub: sorry dude, was distrated fixing bogus chroot, I'm happy with a less confusing name, keep the launchpad_dogfood untouched and replicate production db daily in a very obvious name (whatever you think is sane) 
<stub> cprov: ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Disable test_adapter as per bug #32231 (r3173: Stuart Bishop)
* stub buggers off to watch the asia tour press conference
<cprov> stub: btw, should I merge RF head to ready for rollout ?
<stub> cprov: merge -r 3159
<cprov> stub: okay
<wassah> is there a launchpad admin available?
<lifeless> FSVO available
<wassah> i was wondering if it is possible to remove a registered project?
<lifeless> generally speaking no, because things will reference it almost immediately
<lifeless> what project do you want removed ?
<wassah> ktdms german translation
<wassah> my decision to register it was not well thought out
<lifeless> for this probably we need stub to have a look see
<lifeless> wassah: whats the url in lp to it ?
<wassah> https://launchpad.net/products/german-translation
<wassah> oops
<wassah> or does that work?
<lifeless> stub: ^^ can you see about removing this for wassah? ^^
<lifeless> wassah: yes it does
<wassah> ok
<wassah> to be honest, i am totally new to launchpad and its working and registered this on behalf of other people without them knowing
<wassah> that's the reason
<wassah> thanks for the help, in advance
<wassah> next time i'll be sure to put more thought into it before making such a spontaneous decision
<lifeless> ;)
<wassah> :)
<SteveA> morning
<cprov> ohh god .. production DB rename takes 40 min at mawson, this time 40 mins looks like 40 hours
<SteveA> what does "production DB rename" mean?
<cprov> SteveA: ehe, copying the production replica to launchpad_dogfood, in practice
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<cprov> stub: ping
<cprov> anyone familiar with this error ?
<cprov> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu
<SteveA> Forbidden?
<SteveA> looks like the certificate set-up is incorrect
<SteveA> file an RT
<cprov> SteveA: no no dude, certificate works for me, have a templates/distribution-index.pt error as KeyError:40, something has changed in TicketStatus 
<BjornT> cprov: run database/schema/pending/reduce-support-tracker-statuses.sql
<cprov> BjornT: very nice, thank you :)
<SteveA> so, why can't I see https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu ?
<SteveA> jamesh: ping?
<BjornT> SteveA: maybe you need the client certificate, and you don't have it installed?
<SteveA> that's odd.  i *used* to have them...
<SteveA> this is odd...
<SteveA> when i run the command "host somedomain" i get no response
<SteveA> when i run it with an additional argument as either one of the servers from /etc/resolv.conf, i get an answer
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi
<cprov> carlos: morning, you gave me old packages and I'm still having problems with dogfood builders, so could not test your things properly 
<SteveA> stub: rolling out today?
<carlos> cprov: hi
<carlos> cprov: old packages?
<carlos> cprov: I did a source build and upload all files to mawson
<cprov> carlos: yep, version already present in dapper
<carlos> oh, of course, I got it from dapper O:-)
<carlos> so I need to change the version
<carlos> ok
<cprov> carlos: yup, we have about one hour
<carlos> cprov: you will have the new version in 10 minutes
<cprov> carlos: good
<carlos> cprov: it's done
<cprov> carlos: thanks duderino
<carlos> cprov: is there anything else I can do to help you?
<cprov> carlos: no, thanks,  i've already done 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cprov: please, ping me when the import is done so I can check the import queue
<jordi> hey dudes
<jordi> carlos, cprov: what's the dapper status today?
<carlos> jordi: hi
<carlos> jordi: testing it
<jordi> carlos: cool. Will it go live in today's rollout?
<cprov> jordi: yes, that's the plan 
<carlos> cprov: did you get a reviewer for your branch?
<cprov> carlos: salgado 
<carlos> cool
<jordi> carlos: ok. I can write up an announcement if you like
<cprov> carlos: not really, we didn't have time to start :(
<carlos> jordi: not yet, please
<jordi> carlos: I mean, for the moment it's live. Of coruse I don't intend to send it before...
<carlos> jordi: this will allow new imports to be done automatically but there are some other parts that need manual import
<carlos> (the builds done before this code update)
<carlos> cprov: well, at least it's a start that you have someone that's going to review your branch
<carlos> so you can merge it into rocketfuel soon
<cprov> carlos: yes, it's the optimistic point of view 
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> carlos: oh I see
<SteveA> carlos, BjornT: we now have an imap account where all mail from staging goes
<carlos> SteveA. stub: So can we enable all our cronscripts on staging?
<BjornT> SteveA: cool. how do i access the account?
<SteveA> kiko and i have the account details.
<SteveA> we need to think about some rules for using the imap account
<SteveA> because it would be confusing if people are deleting things etc.
<BjornT> ok
<SteveA> is there something you want to test on there right now?
<BjornT> SteveA: no, not at the moment.
<mpt__> cprov, what's the difference between "Edit Details" and "Administer Builder"?
<mpt__> Can some people access "Edit Details" but not "Administer Builder"?
<cprov> mpt__: Admin can set 'trusted'
<mpt__> ok
<cprov> mpt__: uhm currently only admin can tweak builderok and failnotes, in near future we will enable the owner to do this actin two
<mpt__> cprov, so that's part of bug 32247 too
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32247 in launchpad-buildd "Build machine details, mode, and trustedness should be edited on the same page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32247
<cprov> mpt__: sure, I'll also add this comment.
<cprov> sorry, s\two\too , I'm broken 
<mpt__> If you mean update the bug to include trustedness, I already did that :-)
<cprov> mpt__: yup
<stub> carlos: nope. We still can't enable zopeless scripts that send email until sendmail.py is hacked to make zopeless email get redirected too when the relevant options are set.
* cprov hates that "aide" thing, mawson is slower than my pocket calculator 
<carlos> stub: is anyone working on it or at least, do we have  a plan to fix that?
<cprov> stub:  could you stop aide in mawson ?
<mpt> These Launchpad forms are depressing
<stub> carlos: I don't think anyone is working on it. There isn't much involved - just someone needs to add an option to launchpad.conf for zopeless email redirection and add in the code that checks for it and changes the To: headers appropriately.
<stub> cprov: nope - beyond my power. 
<carlos> SteveA: could we get someone from the infrastructure team to work on it?
<cprov> stub: does it usually take so long ? 40 min and queuebuild 1h20, they are fighting for I/O
<SteveA> carlos: i'm not here... got hard disk problems
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<carlos> SteveA: good luck...
<stub> cprov: it is some sort of intrusion detection thing - I think it scans the entire filesystem
<cprov> stub: yes, I've read about it ... odd
<stub> cprov: Znarl or elmo might be able to kill it - I don't know if that would screw them or not.
<cprov> ehe -> Znarl <AUTO-REPLY> :  is away: (Having dinner) [BX-MsgLog On] 
* cprov wonders which tz is that ?
<stub> cprov: It is getting late to do the rollout, as there is a LUG meeting I want to get to. Will it cause you any grief if we do the rollout tomorrow?
<cprov> stub: do it, I'll stop scripts in drescher 
<stub> now? ok.
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 mins. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this period.
<ddaa> Thinking that...
<ddaa> There should be a site-wide banner when Launhpad is "under maintenance", with the expect time where service will resume.
<stub> There is an rt issue open about getting a better 'down for maintenance' page installed. The one we have is rather broken (which you can see in 15 mins time)
<ddaa> bah, there's one, it looks like :)
<SteveA> right.  the down for maintenance page could simply have a link to a wiki page
<SteveA> that stub can add an estimate of downtime and any other messages to
<stub> That stub could also be using the browser notifications api to get pretty markup
<stub> We shouldn't say 'in a minute' when we mean 'in one minute', as the former has multiple meanings
<mpt> stub, yes, :approximateduration is mostly being used in ways different from what I imagined
<mpt> so it needs to use digits more often
<stub> launchpad is back
<stub> cprov: renable your toys or whatever you need to do
<cprov> stub: ok
<daf> stub: have we done anything to tackle "RequestExpired: SELECT name FROM SourcePackageName WHERE id = $INT"?
<daf> stub: or is it just one of those contention problems?
<stub> daf: The only cases I'm aware of that happening are the pages that issue stooopid numbers of requests, and the first stage in fixing them is to add batching to them.
<daf> oh, right, it's +allpackages
* daf is clearly not awake yet
<stub> Yup. Someone who knows the batching API could fix that in 5 minutes, plus test fallout and bzr time (so a day :-) )
<ddaa> duh... I have this cscvs patch... I could not merge before because of multi-layered breakage (broken by buildbot, that was broken by pqm, and so on)
<ddaa> And do not remember who reviewed it...
<ddaa> bah, I guess it was rs=kiko or something like that
<daf> stub: heh :)
<stub> I'm off to a LUG - phone or SMS will get me.
<Kamion> queue is totally fucked following the launchpad update
<Kamion> lp_archive@drescher:/tmp/cjwatson$ queue info \*
<Kamion> [...] 
<Kamion>   File "/srv/launchpad.net/codelines/soyuz-production_20060221/scripts/ftpmaster-tools/../../lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/__init__.py", line 35, in ?
<Kamion>     from canonical.launchpad.interfaces.build import *
<Kamion> ImportError: No module named build
<Kamion> are there any tests at all for queue?
<daf> that's something that would break all of Launchpad, not just the queue
<cprov> Kamion: there is, i'm moving trees atm
<Kamion> ok
<mpt> Hurrah
* mpt finished the headings
<mpt> Now to fix a gazillion pagetests
<daf> go mpt!
<mpt> and figure out why the heck we have bug-removecve.pt and cve-removebug.pt
<daf> nice
<ddaa> hehehe, because two people disagreed?
<mpt> They have exactly the same text
<mpt> They differ only in choice of portlets
<mpt> Only 17 failures, rocking
<mpt> they can wait until tomorrow
<ddaa> modifying import to run baz2bzr estimate: 3 hours: figuring out what the hell the code means. 1 hour:  modifying it. 2 hours: manual testing. 1 day: recoving.
<ddaa> * recovering
<ddaa> sounds plausible... *writes that in the plan*
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  first part fo BugWatches. Disable reporting bugs on products/distribution not using Malone. Make it possible to add a bug watch when requesting a fix. (r3174: Bjorn Tillenius)
<mpt> SteveA, please try to review SimplifyingMalone soon
<SteveA> mpt: done
* SteveA emails list
<lifeless> SteveA: could you do me a small favour ?
<SteveA> lifeless: what's up?
<lifeless> just need to allocate out the reviews to reviewers
<lifeless> I haven't gotten to it today, and am very tired
<SteveA> lifeless: you want me to do the allocation?
<lifeless> SteveA: please
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> thanks
<Seveas> ugh, subscribing someone else to a bug still times out :/ 
<Seveas> is there another way to acheive the same result?
<SteveA> BjornT: do you know whether subscribing someone to a bug re-renders the page as well as redirecting?
<Seveas> oh and minor 'buglet': the e-mail address on the oops page is system-error@launchpad.ubuntu.vom, shouldn't that be @launchpad.net?
<BjornT> SteveA: i think it re-renders the page, but i'm not quite sure.
<SteveA> BjornT: if you have time to do it, it would be a quick and simple improvement.  There is already redirection code like this used for the +translate page.
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, should be quick to do. i think i'll have time to do it today.
<SteveA> great
<daf> bug #31641
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31641 in malone "+editstatus page should not render page on post" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31641
<BjornT> thanks daf, i'll fix that page as well
<daf> doing that at the same time might be a good idea
<daf> thanks
<SteveA> Seveas: sorry, no other way to achieve the same result.  We'll have that operation improved very soon though
<daf> bah
<daf> looks like my router drops packets over 1460 bytes long
<daf> that's why Launchpad wasn't working for me
<lifeless> daf: adsl ?
<daf> I'm on ADSL
<daf> the router has a crappy IP implementation that doesn't know how to fragment stuff
<lifeless> daf: probably a PMTUd blackhole at the ISP
<lifeless> daf: nah, its an extremely common problem with ADSL and its caused by the ISP
<daf> what's a PMTUd blackhole?
<lifeless> path maximum transmission unit detection blackhole
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm presuming there was an implied 'yes' there. If not, I'll do it tomorrow.
<lifeless> daf: google is your friend on this
<lifeless> night all
<daf> night lifeless 
<daf> anyhow, setting the MTU by hand works around it
<lifeless> daf: yes, thats consistent
<lifeless> daf: easy way to test is if you can telnet to the server (with stelnet) and then when you do a 'get' it locks up straight away
<lifeless> that means that the servers large packet is not reaching you
<daf> funny thing is, doing a GET with openssl s_client worked
<daf> so I thought it was Epiphany/Firefox being crap
<lifeless> and the cause for that in your setup is the servers pmtud attempt not succeeding - the large packet never gets to your router.
<SteveA> lifeless: done it already
<lifeless> SteveA: legend. thanks
<lifeless> ok, I'm really gone
<lifeless> zzz
<Seveas> <SteveA> Seveas: sorry, no other way to achieve the same result.  We'll have that operation improved very soon though <-- au contraire mon ami: the mail interface works ;)
<SteveA> Seveas: nice one!
<matsubara> good morning!
<Kamion> has soyuz been restarted following this morning's update?
<Kamion> the contents of the accepted queue are suspiciously old
<daf> hi matsubara 
<matsubara> hey daf, how are you doing?
<daf> fine thanks
<daf> how are you?
<matsubara> fine too. :)
<daf> good to hear it
<daf> stub: any news on bug 31479?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31479 in launchpad "Retry exceptions should include information about the original query" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31479
<jbailey> Hmm, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu is OOPSing.
<jbailey> So is https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad
<jbailey> This might now fall under the category of "prevents me from reporting a bug"
<daf> jbailey: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug :)
<daf> that's really bad, though
<jbailey> daf: Thanks.  I've never bothered to learn the URIs for those.
<daf> it's top of my browser's "frequently used URLs" list :)
<daf> it's the "latest tickets" portlet at fault
<daf> I'm surprised tests didn't catch this
<SteveA> stub: ping
<SteveA> daf: it could be a database patch is missing or something like that
<SteveA> it indicates that a dbschema is not up to date with the state of tables
<daf> I see
<SteveA> jbailey: thanks for reporting this here.
* SteveA calls stub
<jbailey> Now filed as bug 32290
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32290 in launchpad "product and distro pages seem broken" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32290
<jbailey> Ubugtu: Thanks.
<jbailey> daf: Yeah, I keep thinking I ought to bookmark the dozen or so URLs that I wind up using often.  Or setting up ephy smart bookmarks for products and whatnot.
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<daf> salgado: he went to bed
<SteveA> jbailey: fixed now
<SteveA> daf, jbailey: stub talked me through what to do.  he had missed applying a database patch along with today's rollout.
<jbailey> SteveA: confirmed.
<jbailey> Thanks for pouncing on it.
<daf> thanks Steve
<SteveA> daf, jbailey: do you recall an OOPS you got from the page when it was failing?
<SteveA> oh, 32290
<SteveA> i'll fix it
<jbailey> SteveA: It's in the bug report.  I posted three of them.
<daf> OOPS-52B290
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/52B290
<daf> OOPS-52A327
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/52A327
<jbailey> daf: Is that just for being too lazy to type in a URL?
<jbailey> daf: smart bookmarks really are your friend.. =)
<daf> ha
<daf> no, those are the OOPSes I saw just now
<SteveA> jbailey: if you get such an error again, that has such an effect, particularly just after a roll-out,
<SteveA> if you don't get a response on irc, use the phone to someone like me, stu, kiko, or lifeless (depending on timezones)
<jbailey> 'k.  I'm not sure who I would've contacted first.
<SteveA> daf: same goes for you.  there are some times when we need faster action than filing a bug
<daf> got it
<jbailey> SteveA: Is it not worth filing a bug anyway so that you have the oops messages and such?
<jbailey> SteveA: I'm thinking so that the phone call can be "critical fuckage - bug 32290, please help"
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32290 in launchpad "product and distro pages seem broken" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32290
<SteveA> jbailey: for critical shit-hits-the-fan issues, you can call me or kiko.  If it is before 0500 UTC, try stu or lifeless
<SteveA> jbailey: right, it is good to file the bug too
<SteveA> maybe we need a "critical launchpad fuckage" page on the canonical wiki...
<SteveA> needless to say, i'm talking about only *seriously* *critical* fuckage ;-)
<jbailey> Right. =)
<jbailey> Although, I'd probably consider inability to get to a link that's on the front page to qualify.
<SteveA> you mean, if the front page works, but some link from it does not?
<jbailey> Right, which this was.
<SteveA> that in itself isn't critical
<SteveA> it depends whether that link traversal is part of a workflow that is
<SteveA> for example, filling a bug on ubuntu
<SteveA> there is a "meetings" link on the front page.
<SteveA> if that link doesn't work, so what...
<SteveA> same for "calendar", right now
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> I think I would've assumed that they'd be critical because they're first-class modules presentation-wise.
<jbailey> They've been deemed important enough to show on the front page.
<SteveA> our front page isn't very representative of what is important
<BjornT> SteveA: is https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOjfz7U.html an acceptable solution? +addsubscriber doesn't use LaunchpadView, so it's not possible to re-use the exact same solution that was used for +translate
<SteveA> i don't mind the occassional false-positive on the "shit has hit the fan" scale though
<SteveA> in other words, i'd rather receive the call than not do so
<SteveA> BjornT: could it easily be made to use LaunchpadView?
<daf> BjornT: would it be difficult to convert to ...
<jbailey> Unrelated soyuz question:  How do I find out what state a hoary-updates upload I did is in?
<daf> SteveA read my mind
<Kamion> jbailey: often you can ask me about that sort of thing; what's the package?
<jbailey> Kamion: at
<jbailey> Kamion: I thought that it might be tracked on the web UI
<Kamion> jbailey: it's in hoary's unapproved queue waiting for approval by mdz or maybe me
<SteveA> BjornT: it looks okay.  one thing...
<Kamion> I don't think the queues are visible yet
<jbailey> Kamion: Ah, okay.
<jbailey> Kamion: I'll add it to my list of things to poke mdz about today, then.
<jbailey> Kamion: Not urgent enough to break usual workflow on it.
<Kamion> (we only barely *have* a workflow for -updates approval :-/)
<Kamion> er, I didn't mean by that that the Soyuz tools are inadequate for approving -updates uploads, just that the approvers have been slacking on actually doing it
<salgado> spiv, around?
<SteveA> i'd check for request.response.status in (302, 303)
<SteveA> BjornT: ^^^^ rather than the presence of the Location header
<jbailey> Kamion: Right. =)  I guess what I'm wishing for is something where I can see what happened and forward to a customer a link where they can see the state themselves instead of polling me (I'm not sure that's actually the Right Thing, but in this case it came to mind)
<jbailey> Kamion: For smalling updates where I'm backporting fixes, I'm going to try and be better about making sure the change gets uploaded to -updates.
<jbailey> As well as timezone updates several times a year.
<BjornT> SteveA, daf: well, it's possible to make it use LaunchpadView if LaunchpadView comes before SQLObjectAddview in the inheritance list. is that an ok solution, or is it better to override __call__ and explicitly call LaunchpadView.__call()?
<SteveA> if it is an SQLObjectAddView then don't make it a LaunchpadView
<SteveA> i'll look at combining those later
<daf> LaunchpadAddView?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. i'll check the status instead of the presence of the header.
<SteveA> after we have Zope3.2
<SteveA> maybe the no-render-on-redirect change can go into SQLObjectAddView ?
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, i don't think it should cause any problems. i'll add it there and see if any tests break.
<SteveA> could probably do the same for the EditView too
<SteveA> it's a neat trick to look at the response like this.  it saves adding an API for redirecting.  well done bjorn.
<SteveA> if it doesn't seriously break tests, we should see if stub can put this into production soon
<SteveA> as it will save a lot of queries
<SteveA> and make write-transactions use fewer queries
<SteveA> which will cause less locking
<daf> it's a simple change
<SteveA> ddaa: got some estimates for me to look at?
<ddaa> I msged you a link
<daf> how do I run just one page test?
<daf> python test.py -f foo.txt doesn't seem to work
<salgado> daf, without the .txt IIRC
<matsubara> daf: python test.py -f lib xx-test-name-without-txt
<SteveA> daf: i think spiv said in the meeting
<SteveA> and added it to the FaQ
<daf> there's a https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadPageTests page
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRzPwiq.html
<daf> that fails in an odd way
<daf> it's looking for a file /home/daf/src/canonical/launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/branches/xx-team-branches.txt
<daf> there is a /home/daf/src/canonical/launchpad//home/daf/src/canonical/launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/branches/xx-team-branches.txt
<daf> er
<spiv> daf: the xx-* page tests typically belong to standalone/
<daf> indeed, so what's one doing in pagetests/branch?
<spiv> That's what I'm wondering :)
<daf> hum
<daf> it probably works when all the tests are run together
<daf> spiv: anyhow, can you add the "how to run a single page test" thing to LaunchpadPageTests?
<spiv> Hmm, that seems buggy to me... files in a story depend on running in order, but the ordering of xx- vs. 01- isn't obvious.
<daf> I'll add that page to the "developer documentation" list on the front page
<spiv> daf: I updated LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<spiv> daf: Which is where that information already lived.
<daf> ok
<salgado> spiv, do you have a second to talk about that MirrorManagement review?
<spiv> daf: That page seems to be more about how to generate them, and some older (i.e. probably obsolete) information about how to hook them into the test suite...
<daf> I see
<daf> I'm trying to deprecate LaunchpadHackingFAQ in favour of smaller more specific pages
<spiv> salgado: Depends on how short a second is ;)
<spiv> salgado: sure
<daf> spiv: if I remove xx-team-branches.txt, I get IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/daf/src/canonical/launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/branches/01-branch-overview.txt'
<daf> :)
<spiv> daf: Well, if you want to rearrange the information in the wiki, I won't complain :)
<salgado> spiv, let's say a not-so-short second. :)
<salgado> spiv, I'll privmsg you
<spiv> daf: I don't think I have time to do it myself right now, though.
<daf> no worries
<daf> can you reproduce this error?
<spiv> daf: That's a bizarre looking error
<daf> (command was "python test.py -f --test xx-distribution-all-packages")
<daf> there's an extra 'launchpad/allpackages-batch' in the path
<spiv> daf: I can't reproduce it.
<daf> there's an extra 'launchpad/allpackages-batch/lib/canonical/launchpad' in the path, in fact
<daf> odd
<spiv> daf: and it runs fine for me with, e.g. python test.py -vvf test_pages
<daf> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileecFjwh.html
<daf> SteveA: patch to batch the +allpackages page
<daf> SteveA: can you review?
<SteveA> daf: the test doesn't appear to show any sign that it is a batched page
<daf> I should include some of the batch navigation HTML in the page test?
<SteveA> is there only a single batch in the sample data?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> then i guess it is fine as it is.  
<daf> I could include the "1 to 5 of 5" part
<SteveA> ok
<Kamion> can somebody look at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-upload-and-queue/+bug/32297 somewhat urgently? I don't know if cprov is still conscious
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32297 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "'queue accept' is broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<dooglus> so you guys know about a problem with attachments in malone?
<dooglus> s/so/do/
<daf> Kamion: looking
<BjornT> dooglus: what kind of problem?
<Kamion> thank you
<dooglus> BjornT: look at the attachment I just added to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/29187
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29187 in util-linux "/etc/init.d/umountroot doesn't umount root, resulting in possible data loss" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<dooglus> BjornT: called "patch to fix the problem"
<daf> Kamion: I can't find the source code to thse tools
<dooglus> BjornT: there's a double-quote in the link to it, and the link doesn't work
<Kamion> daf: how can I help you?
<Kamion> .bzr/parent in the relevant tree says /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<daf> hmm
<daf> I have a fresh copy of rocketfuel here
<Kinnison> and it won't be in there
<Kinnison> because this is the soyuz production tree
<daf> and our production code isn't committed to the mainline :P
<BjornT> dooglus: that's a new bug, didn't know about that one. could you please file a bug about it? (https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug)
<dooglus> BjornT: I just accidentally attached that patch to a completely unrelated bug.  Can I delete attachments?
<dooglus> BjornT: and I'll report the new bug, yes.
<daf> SteveA: are you happy with the patch?
<BjornT> dooglus: thanks. no, you can't delete attachments yet.
<Kinnison> daf: not yet no, it's a huge branch and is in desperate need of more review
<daf> Kinnison: at any rate, can you help Kamion?
<daf> (it seems a bit silly to have code reviews if we put stuff into production that hasn't been reviewed)
<dooglus> BjornT: can you?  the last attachment in bug 31130 was a mistake
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31130 in xboard "xboard crashes importing .pgn file with large annotations" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31130
<Kinnison> daf: If there had been any way to get all the code reviewed before it had to hit production it would have been
<Kinnison> daf: this bug has appeared since I stopped tracking the codeline
<daf> I know, I'm just bitching
<Kinnison> daf: Once cprov has recovered a little I'm sure he'll cope
<BjornT> dooglus: no sorry, i can't do it either. only someone with direct db access can do it. it's probably better to leave it as it is
<kiko> morning hackers of the world
<kiko> daf, what bug are you bitching about?
<daf> I couldn't help Kamion diagnose a bug because soyuz production code is not in RF
<kiko> daf, well, where do I start. "there's this great feature of bzr called branches"? <wink>
<daf> I don't know which branch is running on drescher
<kiko> that we can help you with; there's a soyuz production branch cprov owns
<dooglus> BjornT: I raised bug 32301 about that attachment problem.  It looks like I found out how I managed to break it, too.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32301 in malone "uploaded attachment isn't downloadable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32301
<Kamion> kiko: seems to be /home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests
<Kamion> daf: er, meant that for you
<daf> aha
<cprov> here here 
<daf> ah, cprov, you're still alive :)
<cprov> trying
<Kinnison> cprov: I've just added a comment to the bug kamion filed saying how I think it should be fixed
<Kinnison> cprov: see what you think
<Kinnison> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-upload-and-queue/+bug/32297
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32297 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "'queue accept' is broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<BjornT> dooglus: cool, thanks for the detailed bug report.
<cprov> Kinnison: feasible, just fixing 
<Kinnison> cprov: thanks, you'll let kamion know as soon as it hits drescher yes?
<cprov> Kinnison: yup
<kiko> stub, any cherry-picks?
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tonight
<carlos> cprov: do you need anything from me before I leave?
<kiko> carlos, is your stuff in shape?
<kiko> did SteveA look at your patch for 1681?
<cprov> not really, will install pkgstriptrans in, let's say rothera and it will be producing translations  
<carlos> kiko: SteveA is having problems with his Hard drive so he said is not available, not sure if he's now available
<kiko> oh ffs
<cprov> carlos: we can investigate the results together, tomorrow
<SteveA> carlos: it's all fixed now
<carlos> kiko: the packages for testing soyuz integration with Rosetta are ready
<kiko> carlos, GIVE STEVE YOUR PATCH
<carlos> cprov: ok
<kiko> all-caps for added justice :)
<carlos> kiko: I sent an email yesterday with the URL to the patch...
<carlos> SteveA: do you have it?
<kiko> carlos, it is YOUR burden to get it reviewed
<SteveA> carlos: give it to me again
<kiko> don't rely on him sifting through an inbox the size of mount klimanjaro
<carlos> kiko: and PoMsgsetPage is near the end. I need to implement a couple of attributes and I will have it working with the limit of 5 entries per suggestions, so I think tonight I should have it done (don't think the tests will be done at that time...)
<kiko> this is all good news
<daf> SteveA: are you happy with my patch?
<kiko> and also 
<kiko> has production been updated?
<carlos> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepTZaIj.html
<carlos> kiko: yes, it was
<kiko> wonderful
<daf> carlos: so PoMsgSetPage, #1681, and dapper imports are still all in the works?
<carlos> #1681 is being reviewed
<carlos> POMsgsetPage is near finished
<carlos> dapper imports will be my focus tomorrow
<daf> kiko was reviewing #1681, right?
<carlos> well, and finish PoMsgSetPage testing
<kiko> daf, I looked at it, but SteveA will be a better pick
<carlos> daf: he did it, yes, but asked Steve to review it too
<daf> ok
<kiko> the code is tricky, perhaps SteveA has an idea on how to simplify it
<daf> good idea
<daf> Steve is good at that kind of thing
<kiko> indeed. jamesh is too
<carlos> anything else from you?
* carlos needs to leave now
<kiko> not from me
<carlos> SteveA: ?
* carlos -> out
<SteveA> carlos: wait!
<carlos> SteveA: yes?
<SteveA> carlos: what is the patch supposed to be for?
<carlos> bug #1681
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<SteveA> okay, thanks
<daf> SteveA: are you happy with my patch?
<carlos> you are welcome
<carlos> cheer
<carlos> cheers
<SteveA> daf: batching? yes
<daf> SteveA: thanks
<dooglus> BjornT: it turns out that that wasn't a Malone bug at all - it's a Firefox bug.
<BjornT> dooglus: really, how so? i think malone should be able to handle it, though.
<kiko> mpt, what do you think of a padlock for private bugs?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/cscvs/: svn-1.2 compatibily, svn replaced file support [rs=kiko]  (r118: Colin Watson, David Allouche)
<cprov> stub: ping, new production DB copy in dogfood looks like missing something queuebuilder queries took 207 min and didn't finished yet. Could you have a quick look when you get back ?
<dooglus> BjornT: if you press control-y in any currently empty 'file' input type on a web form, then type the real path name, firefox doesn't upload the file contents.
<dooglus> BjornT: so malone never gets to see the contents of my patch - firefox doesn't send it.
<dooglus> BjornT: I've updated the bug report if you want to see details.  I made a real mess of the attachments again unfortunately.
<daf> I agree with Bjorn, though: Malone should have handled it better
<dooglus> daf: how can Malone possibly know that I didn't upload a file called "fix.patch containing a line about "content-type"?
<dooglus> daf: that's what firefox told it I uploaded, and it believed firefox
<dooglus> daf: malone could refused to accept files with an odd number of double quotes in their name, perhaps, but why limit it like that?
<daf> I see -- it's not that the request was malformed
<dooglus> I don't know the standard well enough to say.
<daf> you could use something like ethereal to capture the request and paste it somewhere
<dooglus> daf: I've uploaded it to malone
<dooglus> daf: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1579888/output1.txt
<BjornT> dooglus: i'll take a look at it later. to me it seems that firefox was sending an empty file. malone normally doesn't accept empty files, but in this case it thinks that the headers are part of the file. so i would still say it's a bug in malone (and maybe firefox as well)
<dooglus> BjornT: I think that the " on a line of its own is marking the end of the headers to malone.
<BjornT> dooglus: yeah it seems like, but i doubt that any standard says that " marks the end of the headers.
<dooglus> BjornT: yes, ok.  so they're both broken - firefox shouldn't send ":" in the headers, and malone shouldn't accept it.
<dooglus> BjornT: '"' I mean, not ":"
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko,mpt]  demystify backport fixes vs. milestones by clarifying the 'Target Fix to Releases' link and page (r3175: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> good work bradb 
<bradb> thanks :)
<bradb> jamesh: Any estimate for when you might have time to review the branches I put in your queue?
<cprov> SteveA: do you indicate someone to review that quick fix in GPG system, bug 29937 ? before it gets old ;)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29937 in launchpad "Lies about which email address is being used during GPG verification" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29937
<daf> salgado: did you file a bug for that people/+index problem we discussed?
<salgado> daf, which one?
<daf> I can't remember the details
<daf> you were going to assign it to me
<daf> local variable results being accessed before initialization comes to mind
<salgado> daf, no, that's fixed already
<daf> hmm, ok
<kiko> daf, I am not sure I agree with your duping of bug 32018.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32018 in malone "No way to file bug against ubuntu.com?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32018
<daf> I don't remember seeing this bug before
<daf> indeed, it was mpt who duped it
<kiko> oh
<kiko> can you verify, anyway? :-)
<daf> hmm
<daf> slightly different use cases
<daf> 1. report bug in Ubuntu when you don't know which package it is
<daf> 2. report a bug on the Ubuntu website
<kiko> right.
<kiko> I think they are not dupes.
<daf> I don't know what the proper process for (2) would be
<daf> either we'd have a website product
<daf> or something totally different
<daf> like a wiki page or an email address
<daf> so I think (2) should be a matter of asking the website guys what they prefer, commenting on the bug, and rejecting it
<daf> then again /distros/ubuntu/+{bugs,filebug} could do with information about what to do with bugs like this one
<daf> custom bug page preamble text? :/ 
<daf> kiko: what do you think?
<daf> matsubara: oi
<kiko> daf, not sure yet, I'll need to go back to the bug as I have context-switched but I want to do this pass on yesterday's bugs
<daf> sure
<kiko> BjornT, mpt: any news on FormLayout?
<matsubara> daf: hey
<daf> matsubara: let's have a QA meeting after you've had lunch
<daf> matsubara: can you ping me?
<matsubara> daf: sure
<daf> cool
<BjornT> kiko: last thing i heard, it doesn't work well with the current launchpad layout, so mpt has to do some changes first. i could start implementing it anyway, but currently i'm busy with other stuff, bug watches and support tracker.
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, okay, just wanted an update.
<kiko> BjornT, can you answer keybuk's question in #canonical? <Keybuk> is there any ...
<kiko> BjornT, and if I may bother you further, check out why http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~ijackson/d/t.txt was bounced?
<BjornT> checking..
<kiko> it appears iwj made a mistake but..
<SteveA> daf: i copied you into a code review.  there's some stuff about text-processing functions that i'd like you to look at documenting
<kiko> ddaa, do you have an oops number for bug 32117?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32117 in launchpad "ProductSeries.branch OOPS" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32117
<daf> SteveA: noted
<Keybuk> kiko: (in debian-devel mail)
<Keybuk> This isn't a rant, but a serious wishlist request: if Canonical
<Keybuk> wants more cooperation from Debian developers, please do not make
<Keybuk> use go out of our ways, which means do not make use sign up with
<Keybuk> launchpad (I realise many are already), and let us use an email
<Keybuk> submissions service.
<Keybuk> -- 
<kiko> hey, emails submissions already work
<kiko> email submissions too
<Keybuk> only if you register though?
<Keybuk> and does email submission of support tickets work?
<kiko> yes, only if you register, right now.
<BjornT> no, it doesn't work for support tickets
<kiko> BjornT, didn't we just release that?
<ddaa> kiko: not right now, it needs manual pocking in the database. There was a few oops on gnome-app-install because of that last week.
<kiko> ddaa, mmm, I wonder if that's a dupe
<kiko> daf, you duper!
<ddaa> kiko: maybe it is, but it serves a purpose, since I need that fixed for the importd-bzr transition.
<kiko> ok.
<ddaa> and it might be a bit puzzling otherwise because there's no way to reproduce it short of doing manual sql ATM.
<daf> kiko: hey, I'm supposed to keep the bug count down; what else am I going to do?
<kiko> :-)
<BjornT> kiko: you can send comments on existing support tickets, but you can't submit new ones. it was decided that it wasn't worth it until we found a way of making it easier.
<daf> what are we talking about again?
<kiko> BjornT, ah, okay.
<kiko> Keybuk, so replying to support requests does, but not creating new ones
<kiko> (BjornT, I find that rather odd)
<ddaa> kiko: bah you drew me out of my nap... do we have a policy about afternoon naps yet?
<Keybuk> that's ... kooky
<Keybuk> ;)
<daf> BjornT: do we have a bug open on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-20/A218 and friends?
<kiko> daf, that's a matsubara bug
<kiko> ask him
<BjornT> kiko: well, i did spec support for submitting tickets, but mark thought that we shouldn't do it.
<daf> ah, found it
<daf> bug #4845
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4845 in malone "assigning of package bug targets needs input validation" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<kiko> BjornT, maybe you should sanity check these crazy ideas with us :)
<kiko> ddaa, yes. you are allowed to have them, as long as you send me free dvds
<daf> salgado: EmailAddressAlreadyTaken OOPS -- any bug for that?
<ddaa> wow, that's harsh, you have no idea how expensive this stuff is in france!
<kiko> salgado, yes, I believe
<kiko> daf, err, yes, I believe -- isn't that bug 31755?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31755 in launchpad "Possible race condition when creating a new account could lead to an OOPS" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31755
<daf> kiko: hmm, don't think so
<daf> kiko: that one's a ProgrammingError, not an EmailAddressAlreadyTaken
<daf> I bet salgado can tell us for sure
<kiko> daf, I mean, I think that's the band-aid salgado added to tell us what's happening :)
<daf> ah, right :)
<Keybuk> kiko: I've had a little idea ... could I borrow your brain for a few minutes and see how crazy I am
<daf> kiko: is he still on that monster review?
<kiko> salgado, he's having lunch I think
<BjornT> kiko: well, i kind of agree with him, people filing support requests would find the email command syntax hard. if we're going to do it, in think we should do something in the line with https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/CustomSubmitAddresses
<Keybuk> BjornT: <package>@support.canonical.com
<kiko> Keybuk, and non-Ubuntu? :-)
<kiko> Keybuk, sure, try me
<Keybuk> kiko: support@<other domain>
<kiko> we wish :)
<kiko> other domain is a big can of worms
<Keybuk> kiko: one of the side effects of Gina is that it stores the source and binary packages in the Librarian, right?
<kiko> Keybuk, both Gina and I believe existing Soyuz, rright.
<Keybuk> so if we ran Gina against Debian every day, we'd have our own collection of source packages easily available
<kiko> we would, yes.
<kiko> we can start running Gina against debian
<daf> not as big a can of worms as for web stuff
<Keybuk> and as Ubuntu is run from Soyuz, we also have the source packages available in the Librarian too
<kiko> I'd be happy to do that
<Keybuk> right?
<kiko> yes
<Keybuk> could we do that then :)
<Keybuk> because then I could use Launchpad itself as a source of sources for mom/nda
<kiko> Keybuk, can you champion the idea on thursday?
<kiko> I need to see what stub thinks
<Keybuk> sure, I can be on the LP agenda if you like
<kiko> yeah, add it as an agenda item
<kiko> Kinnison and cprov need to tell me there will be no problem with Gina-imported packages on another distribution too
<Keybuk> we'd need to do something to ensure Debian source packages were held on the Librarian until they were no longer the "Ubuntu base"
<Keybuk> ok, can you agendify me then
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> that is not so easy
<kiko> that part
<cprov> kiko: depends how confident you are about her ;)
<kiko> the librarian GC kills kittens
<Keybuk> how does the librarian GC decide whether a source is wanted or not?
<kiko> there needs to be an alias linking to it
<kiko> I guess it won't be if gina runs
<cprov> soyuz won't mess with her data and possibly tolerates her weirdness well
<kiko> because the *packagereleasefile table holds on to it
<kiko> so Keybuk, it should be okay
<kiko> the only qualm I have with the suggestion, actually
<kiko> is that if we decide to make Ubuntu derive from Debian at some point in the future
<kiko> well
<Keybuk> ok, so it's just a matter of tweaking the publisher to not "remove" sources until it's safe
<kiko> it may make things more complex
<kiko> Keybuk, would you also want a published archive?
<kiko> I wasn't considering that
<Keybuk> don't really care about a published archive, tbh
<kiko> then cool
<kiko> makes things a lot easier
<Keybuk> read-only access to a couple of tables from casey and http to the librarian would be the way I'd implement it
<kiko> sounds easy
<kiko> bradb, what of bug 30690?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30690 in malone "'Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30690
<kiko> I didn't fix it because I thought I would conflict with you; is your browser/bugtask.py refactoring taking care of it?
<bradb> kiko: I'm putting the advanced form back into my bug listing reports branch right now.
<kiko> aha, okay.
<kiko> can you make sure a) it gets done this week b) bug 30690 is fixed with it?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30690 in malone "'Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30690
<bradb> Hm, the only way to ensure that it gets fixed this week (i.e. before Thursday) would be the $0.02 fix to the existing advanced search form, since I can't predict how long the code review process will take for the bug listings branch.
<bradb> kiko: Should I do the [trivial]  fix then, for now?
<kiko> bradb, why not?
<kiko> bradb, the production branch is likely to be cut on friday or mon though..
<bradb> The current form carries with it about as much hubris as a dried up banana peel, but I guess it's best to fix it, for now
<kiko> when we kill the RHS portlets..
<kiko> matsubara-lunch, salgado: OOPS-43A676 is long-fixed, right?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/43A676
<salgado> kiko, yes
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> daf, ping?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs-advanced?field.searchtext=&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&advanced=1&field.assignee=&field.unassigned.used=&field.include_dupes.used=&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status-empty-marker=1&field.severity-empty-marker=1&field.attachmenttype-empty-marker=1&field.milestone-empty-marker=1&search=Search&field.milestone_assignment=&field.milestone_assignment-empty-marker=1
<daf> yo
<kiko> daf, can you go through that list, verify what is released, and mark it as fix released?
<daf> ah, fix_committed
<daf> aye
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> 28477 is not released, FTR
<daf> right
<daf> kiko: you're having PQM issues?
<matsubara> hey daf, I'm back. QA meeting?
<kiko> daf, I was, but no longer. why the question? the empty merges? it was stub's test bug he opened today
<daf> kiko: because of #28477 -- so it's landed but not in production?
<daf> matsubara: sure -- #cm?
<kiko> daf, correct.
<kiko> daf, suggestion for bug triage is, on the post-rollout day, try to go through fix committeds and verify that issue is fixed in production
<kiko> so we have a post-release QA confirmation
<matsubara> daf: ok
<daf> kiko: yeah, sometimes I go through arch-commits mail to work out which fixes have rolled out
<kiko> daf, best approach is really to use that query though
<kiko> only rarely do people forget to mark fix committed
<daf> at least, it will be once we've got all the really old stuff out of the way
<SteveA> salgado: hello!
<salgado> hi SteveA
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<SteveA> salgado: c-m please
<SteveA> salgado: actually, after the review meeting
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<Mez> grr @ changing how soyuz mails out ...
<Mez> now I cant determine whether it's mine or it's for dapper-changes
<Kamion> which mail exactly?
<Kamion> there was a glitch this morning where some mails were sent to the uploader by accident instead of the announcement list
<elmo> I'm losing my mind here - someone remind me how I convert an int to a string?
<SteveA>  '%s' % 23
<ddaa> str(23)
<SteveA> str(23)
<elmo> aha, str
<SteveA> unicode(23)
<elmo> I was trying string, and or string.string and getting all confused.  thank you
<ddaa> chr(23) # <- that's a trick!
<ddaa> elmo: too much C++
<ddaa> I just realized how evil is the fact that one of the modules in cscvs is named "CVS"
<matsubara> https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad is crashing on staging, is this a known fact?
<ddaa> there's a bunch of tools around which ignore directories called CVS because they assume it's cvs control data...
<matsubara> raising a KeyError
<matsubara> daf: ^^
<elmo> oh for christ's sakes
<mruiz> hello! How I can delete an attachment after report a bug in LP? 
<ddaa> mruiz: I do not think you can ATM. If it's important to delete the attachement, we can do it manually.
<ddaa> elmo: something's making you unhappy?
<mruiz> ddaa: the attachment is http://librarian.launchpad.net/1580347/ubuntu-server-error
<ddaa> mruiz: I cannot delete it myself, bradb would know.
<ddaa> mruiz: but I cannot see what's wrong with this attachement. Why not just let it be?
<bradb> mruiz: If you can let it be, that would be good. If it's really urgent, we could probably find an admin to remove it today or tomorrow. It's a known issue.
<Kamion> mruiz: just leave it alone, as the person who got that bug I don't care
<Kamion> ddaa: (the content-type is wrong; there's another attachment on the same bug with the correct content-type)
<mruiz> thanks Kamion
<mruiz> Kamion: I few minutes I will attach the syslog that you need!
<Kamion> thanks
<RichART1> i wanna totally delete ubuntu; how does I do dat?>
<RichART1> .ol
<RichART1> lol
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 23 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39 | LOL-free area
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 23 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ddaa> bah, that was pointlessly hostile
<mruiz> Kamion: do you need only syslog or hardware summary and messages also?
<Kamion> mruiz: just syslog
<mruiz> Kamion: ok
<jblack> ddaa's heart grew not one, but three sizes that day
<mruiz> Kamion: ok with syslog! it is online
<Kamion> I'm subscribed to the bug, so you don't need to tell me, thanks :)
<RichART1> does anyone kno how i might uninstall ubuntu?
<mruiz> Kamion: ;-)
<RichART1> its fekking up my lappy
<Kamion> RichART1: the only way you can uninstall an operating system is by installing some other operating system over the top of it. I'd suggest looking for help with whatever other thing you want to install.
<RichART1> thx Kamion
<Kamion> but we would like bug reports about whatever is breaking, if you can
<RichART1> i'll do just that bro
<RichART1> well, i burn the .iso TWICE=once, 2 a scratched up cd-rw; & 2ndly to a new cd-r; NEITHER would install the other pkgs
<RichART1> i mean, the base installed ok, but the rest of the pkgs......no
<RichART1> and whilst booting (w/out the cd~from GRUB) the *name recognition or sth like dat FAILED
<RichART1> that's pretty all the reports i have
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Use quoting=csv.QUOTE_ALL in the shipit export csv writer. (r3176: Guilherme Salgado)
<bradb> RichART1: FWIW, you're more likely to find answers to your Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu.
<RichART1> yah
<elmo> man, it's been like two weeks and I've already forgotten all the LP incantations
<elmo> I really didn't want to bzr merge from rf did I?  what should I have done?  pull?
<bradb> elmo: I keep a local copy of launchpad:
<bradb> rsync -avPHz --delete chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/ launchpad-upstream
<bradb> And bzr merge that into my working tree.
<elmo> bradb: that's what I'm trying to do
<elmo> but I seem to have ended up with a tree that's diverged
<elmo> and it's a bunch of changes I didn't make
<elmo> so I'm very confused
<bradb> elmo: What makes you think it diverged?
<elmo>  ./lib/buildbot/test/test_config.py                                            |    5
<elmo>  ./lib/buildbot/test/test_maildir.py                                           |    1
<elmo>  ./lib/buildbot/test/test_process.py                                           |    3
<elmo> etc.
<elmo> (when I diff -x .bzr the two trees)
<bradb> elmo: What about when you do something like:
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ bzr diff -r ancestor:../launchpad-upstream/
<elmo> oh!
<elmo> this is the crack where stuff in sourcecode is not being merged
<elmo> because it's a separate module or somesuch
<bradb> yeah, a separate subtree
<bradb> you have to manually rsync those dirs over into the right places in your working dir
<elmo> or just recursively bzr merge presumably?
<bradb> elmo: You needn't merge those subtrees, because you're (presumably) not making any changes in them. Unless you are.
<elmo> well except the tests won't run without some of them  :)
<bradb> (And merging takes longer.)
<elmo> oh, I see what you mean
<ddaa> elmo: that diffstat looks like the fixage required for twisted2...
<ddaa> here, I have a few scripts like "nested-status", "nested-pull", and "nested-missing" that I use to update my lauchpad tree.
<elmo> ok, so I did bradb's rsync trick, but now bzr st is whining at me about sourcecode/pyme being unknown, should I just bzr add it, or ignore it?
<ddaa> you can ignore it, but you can also just remove it
<ddaa> ignore as in "ignore the whining"
<ddaa> it's replaced by pygpgme now
<ddaa> something about hopeless third party code, I think :)
<daf> matsubara: we had the same problem on production this morning
<daf> matsubara: it was related to a missing DB patch
<matsubara> daf: ok, thanks.
<elmo> what port am I meant to use with 'make run'?  8085?
<gneuman> 8086
<kiko> elmo, it says so at the end of the initial output of make run
<elmo> kiko: it lists 4 ports dude
<kiko> right
<kiko> 8086 is the "normal" port
<kiko> 8089 is the post-mortem debugger
<kiko> there are others, the name are more or less suggestive
<elmo> ok, so it is just breaking horrible for me
<elmo> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  column "official_malone" does not exist
<elmo> I'm getting that on an unmodified tree
<salgado> elmo, you need to update your database schema: make schema
<elmo> blah
<kiko> right.
<elmo> why on earth don't we force that through Make dependencies
<kiko> salgado, how bad was the shipit bustage?
<salgado> no bustage at all
<kiko> salgado, no? SteveA was all agitated about the wreckage in csvs!
<kiko> elmo, I guess we could check the patch level and issue an update if you are out of date. how does that sound?
<salgado> elmo, because rebuilding the database every time you want to run launchpad is not feasible
<kiko> salgado, we could check, though.
<elmo> salgado: not everytime you run it, everytime there's a new patch for the SQL
<elmo> anyway, it doesn't matter it may not even be feasible, I'm just frustrated by how long this trivial change is taking
<kiko> elmo, keep your trees up to date, I guess
<elmo> kiko: that doesn't help
<kiko> I know, but it's the truth.
<elmo> no, it's not
<kiko> well, from my experience, when I keep my trees up to date, it is relatively easy to do trivial fixes
<salgado> kiko, apparently the csv files break with the default import options of dapper's OOo
<kiko> when I let them lag I get all flustered at the slow bzr merge, busted dependencies, etc
<kiko> salgado, I see. and QUOTE_ALL is da bomb?
<salgado> kiko, although it's not a big deal, my last merge should fix that, 
<elmo> kiko: please review http://people.ubuntu.com/~james/x/diff-001.txt (which verges on trivial)
<bradb> dear god is it ever annoying that the test runner is b0rked
<kiko> bradb, borked?
<kiko> elmo, looks okay. remind me why we want to remove that?
<bradb> kiko: It appears to fail to run individual tests since that story crap landed.
<kiko> no
<elmo> kiko: because it's an internal implementation detail which 99.999999999% of users don't care about
<kiko> it runs them fine, bradb 
<bradb> kiko: no, it doesn't
<bradb> e.g.
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ python test.py -f --test=xx-distribution-bug-statistics-searches.txt
<elmo> displaying it on every page that has the distrorelease portlet is crack
<kiko> bradb, don't include .txt
<bradb> that runs 0 test, and should run one
<kiko> it works fine for me doing
<kiko> python test.py -f xx-distribution-bug-statistics-searches
<kiko> err actually
<kiko> python test.py -f . xx-distribution-bug-statistics-searches
<matsubara> bradb: you could also use this syntax: python test.py -f lib xx-test-name-without-txt
<kiko> that works fine.
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<bradb> yeah, it's still borked though
<bradb> the .txt used to work fine
<kiko> stop complaining
<kiko> it's less typing
<bradb> more typing to delete .txt, actually
<kiko> my god we can find reason to complain about the nitrogen concentration in the air
* bradb appreciates the irony of this moment
<matsubara> bradb: spiv documented it on LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<bradb> matsubara: It'd have been even better if it just weren't broken. :)
<kiko> I think that instead of being broken, the syntax changed.
<kiko> daf, did you manage to look at the committed bugs list?
<matsubara> bradb, kiko: one interesting is that the syntax for doctests still apply. If I do: $ python test.py -f --test=some-doc-test.txt, it works.
<kiko> it only breaks for pagetests, then?
<matsubara> kiko: yep
<bradb> indeed
<daf> kiko: working on it now
<kiko> thanks daf
<kiko> matsubara, file a bug, I guess. I'll have spiv fix it
<matsubara> kiko: Do you think it's a bug? They just have different syntax. It's all explained on the LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<kiko> matsubara, well... I'm not sure. why should pagetests have a different syntax from doctests?
<kiko> I mean, bradb is right to find the UI inconsistent
<bradb> Also, if command $foo worked before, and doesn't anymore, I don't expect that I should go to the LaunchpadHackingFAQ to find out why this broke.
<kiko> I wonder what your malone users say when you change the text "Target fix to releases" to "Backport...", bradb 
<kiko> be reasonable
<bradb> kiko: I think a better comparison would be if we changed the email syntax, and updated the doc. I think many would get very annoyed before thinking to check the email doc.
<kiko> daf, are there any false fixes? i.e. stuff that is fix committed that wasn't really?
<kiko> bradb, I think it's okay for you to report a bug. it is totally unacceptable for you to get "very annoyed".
<daf> kiko: not that I've seen
<daf> kiko: I'm being a bit trigger happy
<kiko> daf, please test, I'd like to check for regressions. 
<daf> kiko: and assuming that if I'm wrong the bug will get reopened
<kiko> that's not the QA I asked you to do...
<bradb> kiko: I wrote to the list about it, actually.
<daf> kiko: well, I read the comments and tend to trust what people say
<kiko> daf, let me be clearer, then
<kiko> I am sure the people who wrote the comments are trustworthy
<kiko> but that's not what post-commit QA is supposed to do
<daf> you're saying the code might have regressed since the fix was committed
<kiko> what I would like is a verification, in production (where possible) that the bug is fixed
<kiko> I'm saying the person might think they fixed the bug, but might be mistaken
<kiko> I've done it on occasion
<kiko> you visit the link and boom, you fixed another case
<kiko> or fixed something else
<daf> ok, but in the case of "Anoying postgresql-8.0 WARNING", it's difficult for me to test that
<kiko> well, right. I said "where possible". but some you can verify in your local tree.
<kiko> (via a make run and sampledata)
<kiko> for instance
<daf> right
<kiko> bug 903 is obviously released
<kiko> bug 1512 might be, and might not be
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1512 in launchpad "Admins creating products should be allowed to set owner and is_reviewed" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1512
<kiko> (I fixed it so I know it is)
<kiko> (maybe)
<kiko> :)
<daf> if you fixed #903, please assign it to yourself
<kiko> I didn't
<kiko> but I fixed 1512
<daf> ah, ok
<kiko> 903 was lifeless + spiv
<daf> right, for #1512, I'm not in the buttsource team, so I can't check if those fields are there
<kiko> in your local tree you can
<kiko> this is "work" in the sense it will require you to do the QA
<daf> hmm, true
<kiko> you may want to farm part or all of it out to Matsubara
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4845 (assigning of package bug targets needs input validation) r=bjornt (r3177: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> matsubara!
<kiko> rock on!
<matsubara> finally!!!!!
<Keybuk> where's launchpad gone ?
<daf> kiko: ok, so I'll mark the obviously fixed ones and revisit the more work-intensive ones later
<kiko> Keybuk, alive for me
<kiko> daf, thanks -- or farm it out to matsubara who is hired to do this work :)
<Keybuk> taking ages and oopsing for mr
<Keybuk> me
<kiko> Keybuk, give me an oops
<mruiz> hi someone know how are asigned karma points?
* mruiz says asigned but is assigned!
<kiko> mruiz, good question. they are assigned automatically as you do various actions over launchpad -- report bugs, close bugs, translate, etc.
<ddaa> give free dvds to kiko
<mruiz> kiko: for example today I reported a bug and it was confirmed... where are my karma points? :)
<irvin> kiko: do karma diminish over time?
<kiko> mruiz, I think the karma updater is disabled right now, which may explain that. it is meant to be reenabled this week or the other. I'd need to confirm, though -- perhaps SteveA knows?
<kiko> irvin, they do, though the algorithm to deduct karma was modified about a month ago.
<Keybuk> kiko: OOPS-52C467
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/52C467
<irvin> kiko: could you please give me an example how karma deduction works?
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<kiko> Keybuk, that's a known problem, and stub is supposed, growl!
<kiko> irvin, not really -- I am not aware of how it works. salgado may know
<irvin> kthx
<ddaa> kiko: pong
<kiko> ddaa, I have a question about https://launchpad.net/products/junkcode/+series/main
<kiko> ddaa, I found the fact that it is syncing very interesting
<kiko> however, I'm not sure how I can download that using baz
<ddaa> yes you can
<kiko> should it be more obvious?
<mruiz> kiko: what will happen with the karma points that I win when the LP system is 
<mruiz> kiko: what will happen with the karma points that I won when its system was offline?
<ddaa> kiko: no it should not be more obvious, since baz is deprecated and baz branches are not represented in launchpad
<kiko> mruiz, the points themselves are accumulated -- they are just not added up. don't worry, when the updater runs you will get them again.
<mruiz> :)
<ddaa> kiko: but I should certainly become obvious when there's a bzr branch published.
<kiko> ddaa, aha. when bzr works then we'll just have links to the branch in launchpad. and it will be easy for me to find the URL for it. okay.
<ddaa> kiko: well, that depends on how the bug you talked me about gets fixed
<kiko> which one was that?
<ddaa> ProductSeries.branch OOPS
<kiko> ah, right.
<ddaa> fixing it involves creating a branch view to use on the productseries page
<kiko> I see.
<ddaa> kiko: I'm out of work now
<kiko> I didn't understand that comment.
<ddaa> kiko: I mean my SO just came back so my attention is requested in meatspace :)
<kiko> sure, enjoy
<bradb> meatspace!?
<bradb> oh, jargon
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Remove nominated independent architecture, which is meaningless, useless and confusing to users, from distrorelease portlet. (r3178: James Troup)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> go elmo 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 30690 ('Advanced...' button on bugs listing doesn't do anything) (r3179: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> bradb!
<kiko> rock on!
<bradb> :)
<kiko> that is music to my ears because I made that bug very apparent :)
<bradb> by removing the URL, you mean?
<bradb> er, link
<bradb> that link was evil
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it was evil
<kiko> but we fucked them over :)
<bradb> heh
<kiko> bradb, <mdz> how can I see the bug contacts for a package?
<bradb> kiko, mdz: bug 28823
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28823 in malone "It's hard to figure out who the product/package/distribution bug contacts are" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28823
<kiko> bradb, there's a portlet, you know?
<bradb> yeah, I wrote it :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> okay
<kiko> what we're missing here however is a way for an admin to intervene and set these contacts up 
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+subscribe
<kiko> daniels is out
<kiko> and someone else is in
<kiko> but mdz can't do the daniels is out part
<bradb> right. also, +subscribe is the only page on which you can see the contacts, IIRC
<kiko> bradb, is there a bug filed for that? is that the right approach?
<bradb> kiko: bug 29022
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29022 in malone "Should be able to subscribe others as package bug contacts" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29022
<bradb> It's reasonable to allow a priviledged user (like a Malone Expert or admin) to subscribe/unsubscribe PBC's, I think.
<kiko> indeed.
<kiko> thanks bradb 
<bradb> no prob
* bradb heads off, later all
<mpt_> Seveas, I changed the e-mail address on the error page to @launchpad.net a couple of days ago, but it missed this week's rollout
<mpt_> BjornT, awake?
<kiko> can someone comment on my proposal in https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2045
<BjornT> mpt_: yeah, i'm awake
<kiko> daf, ping?
<mpt_> BjornT, hmmm, actually I need to rewrite the thing I'd like you to write the implementation section for ... I'll mail you once I'm done
<mpt_> sorry, *I* wasn't entirely awake
<kiko> matsubara, please update the description of bug 6313
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6313 in launchpad "System error when changing password" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6313
<mpt_> kiko, it's kilimanjaro :-)
<kiko> mpt_, :-)
<kiko> maybe that was a typo!
<mpt_> not twice it wasn't
<kiko> boring
* mpt_ should put his poster of Mt Cook up on the wall
<mpt_> or as the cool kids call it, Aorangi
<kiko> 2800 bugs to go
<kiko> 700 down since monday
<BjornT> kiko: re bug 2045, i would say only do exact matches, and remove that annoying select box, which i only ever seen disabled :)
<kiko> :-)
<BjornT> kiko: there might be another solution, though, just a minute, i'll have a quick look...
<kiko> that sounds like fun!
* BjornT adds a comment to the bug
<mpt_> only ever seen disabled?
<kiko> I didn't grasp that either
* mpt_ experiments
<BjornT> mpt_, kiko: well, if the value you entered matches more than one item, the widget shows a small select box, where you can choose the right value. i've only seen that select box when some other field failed to validate.
<mpt_> well, that would be a bug
* mpt_ gets a timeout error
<mpt_> Heh, I was wondering what happens to that <select> if there are hundreds of possible choices, and the answer is that I don't see it, I get a timeout instead
<BjornT> exactly, it's easy to limit the number of items though.
<mpt_> yeah, the <select> should come before the text field, and its last item should be "Other:"
<kiko> BjornT, we've discussed that..
<mpt_> and limit it to 12 or so
<kiko> do it
<BjornT> kiko: i've added a comment to the bug, have a look at it. it's late though, so i might have missed something.
<kiko> okay, thanks
#launchpad 2007-02-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86145 in launchpad "Sprints page should not have context title or tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86145
<cprov> does anyone know why librarian is failing ?
<LaserJock> oh cprov, you got a sec for a issue with the Maintainer: field creating teams?
<cprov> LaserJock: yes
<spiv> cprov: in production, or in development?
<cprov> spiv: production
<spiv> cprov: !
<spiv> cprov: where can I see the error?
<LaserJock> cprov: we are implementing a spec in Ubuntu (you might know something about it) where packages changed by Ubuntu are going to have the existing Debian Maintainer: replaced with an Ubuntu one
<cprov> LaserJock: AFAIK, Maintainer field creates new person, already.
<LaserJock> cprov: thats the problem
<cprov> spiv: lp-error ML ?
<spiv> cprov: ta
<LaserJock> we already have mailing lists and teams for the values in the Maintainer field
<cprov> LaserJock: I see, can't you transform a person in a team ? 
<LaserJock> but they aren't linked because we don't need every LP email for that team going to our mailing list
<cprov> LaserJock: how could we find out an email is supposed to be a team, not a person ?
<cprov> LaserJock: just speculating ...
<LaserJock> well, it doesn't really matter in this case so much if it's a team or person
<LaserJock> the issue is that I'm not sure if we want to associate the ML with the LP team
<LaserJock> so LP created a team for us
<LaserJock> or rather person ( I think)
<LaserJock> but it's bogus
<ajmitch> pretty sure it's a person
<spiv> cprov: I don't have access to the relevant logfile, I've pinged the admkins.
<spiv> admins, rather.
<LaserJock> cprov:  so, for example, https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gem/ has Maintainer point to ~ubuntu-motu
<LaserJock> cprov: when it really should point to ~ubuntu-dev
<cprov> spiv: thanks, it seems to fail in both WR & RD
<cprov> LaserJock: isn't -ubuntu-motu IN -ubuntu-dev ?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> ~ubuntu-motu was created on an upload
<LaserJock> because the address is ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com I presume
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, that was it
<cprov> LaserJock: what should we do in this case ? (I'm slow here, hot Sunday night)
<LaserJock> cprov: well, I'm not exactly sure
<LaserJock> it'd be nice if LP associated ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com with ~ubuntu-dev
<LaserJock> without having it be the contact address
<cprov> LaserJock: hard to find out how ...
<LaserJock> well, I figured it would be a corner, Ubuntu-specific, case
<LaserJock> btw, ~ubuntu-devel-discuss has the same issue for ~ubuntu-core-dev
<spiv> cprov: no sysadmins around, and lifeless doesn't have access
<spiv> cprov: is this breaking package uploads?
<cprov> LaserJock: maybe we could configure some types of messages that should be bounced to some other team (if it doesn't sound too insane as I think now)
<cprov> spiv: yes, some uploads and some publishing runs
<LaserJock> cprov: the only solution I saw was to set the ML address as the contact address, which is less than ideal
<spiv> cprov: ok, I'd ring the admins.  That sounds like an urgent problem to me.
<cprov> cprov: 1 AM london, no ?
<spiv> cprov: Yeah, but it's urgent.  Perhaps try stub instead if you like.
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, it should work for some messages (upload announcement, for instance) but maybe not for others. dunno.
<cprov> spiv: yes, sounds like a better idea.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86166 in launchpad-bazaar "reverse dns for importer should indicate what it is" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86166
<cprov> spiv: Stuart will be online in a bit, thanks for helping.
<spiv> stub: hi
<stub> yo
<spiv> stub: I guess we should make the librarian use the OOPS infrastructure so you don't get woken up ;)
<stub> heh
* stub looks or celso's mail
<spiv> stub: any idea why it's broken?  finally run out of diskspace?
<stub> Box is idle and only 20% disk in use
<stub> Over 1800 log files though...
<cprov> stub: Hi and sorry again :( . So buildd cronscripts failures don't tell us much apart of the "500 Internal server error". What does librarian log say ?
<cprov> stub: librarian logs might be pretty noisy, I guess.
<stub> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileLUKIfx.html
<stub> Anything you can think of I should check before bouncing it?
<cprov> stub: weird ... maybe spiv has a clue.
<stub> spiv: I would suspect the 'update last_accessed' date code, as it was most recently added. Perhaps a DB exception happened and cleanup not done properly?
<stub> I've bouned the librarian. I expect everything will run smoothly again, for a while at least.
<stub> I need a new 'c' key
<cprov> stub: I'm running the publisher again manually. Things looks sane now.
<cprov> stub: critical path is gone, librarian performed well this time.
<cprov> stub: Thanks for now.
* spiv looking now
<spiv> stub: weird.
<lifeless> stub: is librarian configured for dba access, or 'stub' ?
<spiv> stub: bouncing is the best I can think of for that.
<spiv> stub: I guess somehow the "zopeless" transaction machinery got stuck in an inconsistent state, but it's weird that we've never seen it before.
<stub> lifeless: No idea - I can't see the sudoers file
<stub> Should be dba
<lifeless> stub: I tried to login to look for cprov, but couldn't
<stub> File an rt request then - you should have access
<stub> (I thought spiv had access too?)
<spiv> stub: apparently not
<spiv> I'm sure I did back in the mists of time.
<stub> Lucky I do then :)
<lifeless> should he? I can put it in the same rt request
<spiv> Probably before the librarian moved hosts.
<stub> 2 people + sysadmins should be enough
* cprov brb
<spiv> I'm happy to not touch production systems ;)
<stub> spiv: Are you able to look at the critical bit of Bug 86171? It should be a trivial tweak if twisted doesn't get in the way.
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<cprov> stub: Ah, almost forgot about it ... Could you provide a new production DB snapshot for mawson (dogfood) ?
<stub> cprov: I'll try and kick it off later. Holiday today :)
<stub> Right now I'm finishing some emails then back to bed (like you should be!)
<cprov> stub: uhm, double sorry then :(. It'd be nice tomorrow, but not later, otherwise we will be blocked at sprint.
<stub> Should be ready when you wake up
<cprov> stub: very good, you're a star !
<spiv> stub: looking now
<stub> The trigger must have been the librarian garbage collector, so I'll switch that off for the time being
<spiv> stub: ah.  Yes, I think I can do that.
<stub> Might need a quick think through the logic to see what isolation level is actually needed - probably READ COMMITTED. Autocommit might work too and fix robustness issues at the same time.
<stub> ok - I'm off
* cprov goes too
<spiv> stub: thanks
<stub> lifeless: You asked for macaroni access, not mizuho
<spiv> stub: oh, that'd be my fault
<spiv> stub: I looked at the "production" config, I should have looked at "production1".
<spiv> Ah, and I do have access to that.
<pochu> anybody around?
<pochu> I have a question: is it possible to change the owner of a team?
<pochu> I mean, the owner can step down and set up another owner?
<pochu> and if it's possible, how can it be done?
<spiv> pochu: I think so
* spiv looks
<pochu> ty :)
<lifeless> yup, visit +edit IIRC
<pochu> lifeless: thanks :)
<spiv> pochu: I think the owner will have a "Change Owner" link they can use.
<spiv> Hmm, or maybe it is just in +edit.
<spiv> pochu: I'm sure it's somewhere, anyway :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> I didn't know if that would be possible. I thought yes, but wasn't sure :)
<pochu> so thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86185 in launchpad "Librarian "500 Internal server error"s (when uploading) should generate an OOPS, and include the OOPS code in the error to the client." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86185
<cprov-ZzZ> spiv: just for the record, librarian continues to fail, same reason.
* cprov-ZzZ really goes to bed ..
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: !
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: thanks for letting me know
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: I'll take a look.  Have a good sleep
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: I've bounced it again :(
<jml> what's the most helpful status to use when re-opening a bug? Unconfirmed?
<mpt> jml, whichever was the previous status, I think
<mpt> (unless that was Fix Somethinged)
<jml> mpt: thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52780 in launchpad-bazaar "We need to return a user-friendly message when someone tries to register a branch with a invalid URL." [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52780
<jml> mpt: umm... pay no attention to the bug status behind the curtin :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86210 in launchpad-bazaar "branch name sort should be version-aware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86210
<doko> we had a package launchpad-build-dependencies in the past, is this package still available? or could somebody tell me the current lp build and runtime dependencies?
<spiv> doko: https://launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<doko> thanks!
<spiv> doko: that page mentions the apt repo with the launchpad-developer-dependencies package.
<doko> spiv: is the python-sqlite still needed, or can it be updated to python-sqlite2?
<spiv> I can't remember what that's used for.
* spiv hmms
<spiv> doko: with a quick grep, I can't see any reason for sqlite, but there might be something I'm forgetting.  Ask the launchpad@ list?
<doko> ok, will do
<lifeless> scvs
<lifeless> *cscvs*
<spiv> Ah.
<lifeless> ask ddaa 
<spiv> lifeless: thanks
<doko> ddaa: ^^^
<ddaa> doko: yes
<ddaa> but lifeless wrote the code, so HE knows better
<ddaa> cscvs uses python-sqlite
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86222 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse needs a robots.txt" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #49173 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller bails out on failed sftp connection" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49173
<lifeless> spiv: can I ask a favour? I'm rushing to get this patch landed before john gets up
<lifeless> spiv: can you run the reviewers meeting? My points are: I've not gotten to the promised meeting split, and I cross my heart will for next week, now that dirstate is over the hump.
<spiv> lifeless: ok
<spiv> Review meeting in, uh, 0 minutes!
<spiv> REVIEW MEETING TIME
<spiv> BjornT, SteveA: ping
<BjornT> hi
<spiv> lifeless has sent his apologies, as you can see above :)
<spiv> == Agenda ==
<spiv>  * Roll call
<spiv>  * Next meeting
<spiv>  * Queue status.
<spiv>  * Roll call
<spiv> So far just me and Bjorn!
<spiv> SteveA is apparently in the channel, lifeless apologises, and the others are absent.
<spiv>  * Next meeting
<spiv> From lifeless: "== Agenda ==
<spiv>  * Roll call
<spiv>  * Next meeting
<spiv> D'oh.
<spiv> From lifeless: "I've not gotten to the promised meeting split, and I cross my heart will for next week"
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<spiv> SteveA: hi
<spiv> ACTION ITEM: lifeless to split meeting, and announce times via email
<spiv>  * Queue status
<spiv> The queue is the shortest I've seen for weeks.
<spiv> SteveA has a 20 day old branch in his queue.
<spiv> salgado has a 9 day old one, but it has conflicts.
<spiv> BjornT has a 6 day old one, but it also has conflicts.
<spiv> And everything else is within the desired time limit
<BjornT> i'm reviewing that branch atm. the conflicts are trivial.
<spiv> So either the developers are slowing down, or we're speeding up ;)
<spiv> Well done to the reviewers.
<spiv> SteveA: what's going on with tim/launchpad/redirection-navigation?
<SteveA> spiv: I reviewed most of it and talked with tim about it
<SteveA> I just need to finish it off
<spiv> Ok, so that one isn't quite as dire as the pending-reviews page status suggests, although it still needs attention.
<spiv> I'll keep encouraging Tim to nag you ;)
<spiv>  * Other business?
<spiv> There are no proposed items.
<BjornT> no other business from me
<spiv> None from me either.
<spiv> And Steve typically says by now if he wants to add something to the agenda :)
<spiv> Countdown:
<spiv> V
<spiv> IV
<spiv> III
<spiv> II
<spiv> I
<spiv> (what's roman for 0?)
<spiv> MEETING ENDS
<spiv> Thanks everyone.
<BjornT> thanks spiv 
* spiv -> dinner
<sabdfl> spiv: Rome never invented the zero, i think that was an Arabian concept that kicked in a couple centuries later
<sabdfl> rather useful, too
<cprov-ZzZ> spiv: thanks, the last librarian restart has fixed the problems.
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: that was stub's doing, in fact, so thank him :0
<spiv> er, :)
<spiv> sabdfl: very useful
<spiv> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_numerals#Zero
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: there are about three seperate bugs contributing to this problem, I think.
<spiv> cprov-ZzZ: I have a patch that should fix the one where it gets stuck in a broken state
<spiv> Which is the most serious.
<spiv> Ah, dinner is ready...
<cprov-ZzZ> spiv: what is it ? zopeless tm ?
* cprov-ZzZ is heading to the office
<cprov> good morning !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86253 in launchpad "Registration in LP should not automatically create an Ubuntu WikiName" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86255 in malone "feisty-desktop-i386/amd64 (herd 4) livecd boot fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86255
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Last time, I explained that OpenOffice was not in Occitan on my system (contrary to the other programs) and someone explained me that I had to recompile it but I cannot remember how :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86299 in launchpad "pagetests.gpg-coc prompts for passphrase when run under gpg-agent" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86299
<TheDemonInside> Hello, shame on me, I have forgotten my launchpad email address.
<jamesh> TheDemonInside: do you know your launchpad user name?
<TheDemonInside> TheDemonInside
<TheDemonInside> Urm...
<TheDemonInside> jamesh: I need some sleep...
<TheDemonInside> ...sorry.
<jamesh> launchpad user names are lower case alphanumeric names, so it wouldn't be TheDemonInside
<TheDemonInside> Yes, I see that I never finished registration process.
<TheDemonInside> I'm really sorry.
<jamesh> no problem
<jamesh> if you finish the registration process, your account should be created
<TheDemonInside> Yes, I have looked in my spamfilter once again and THERE is the mail for finishing it.
<TheDemonInside> I thought I did it and wondered why I can't login. ;)
<TheDemonInside> Thanks for your patience.
<TheDemonInside> Bye.
<ddaa> bug numbers are starting to be awkwardly long...
<ddaa> anybody knows of an algorithm to translate numbers into pronounceable, but random-looking sequences of letters?
<ddaa> I guess something involving trigraphs probabilities, but deterministic...
<markvandenborre> we have a .pot in Rosetta (uploaded ourselves through the web interface)
<markvandenborre> if I understood danilos correctly last week,
<markvandenborre> it should be possible to update that one by just uploading another .pot to replace it
<markvandenborre> and that process should happen manually
<jamesh> you mean automatically, right?
<markvandenborre> err, yes
<markvandenborre> we manually upload it using https://translations.launchpad.net/support.points.map/trunk/+pots/support.points.map/+upload
<jamesh> markvandenborre: danilo is currently on holiday, and carlos won't be around til tomorrow morning (he has a bit of jetlag
<markvandenborre> and it gets accepted automagically
<jamesh> markvandenborre: so if this is a difficult problem, you may have to wait a day for an answer
<markvandenborre> heh, I just guessed it was something really stupid we overlooked ourselves
<markvandenborre> but if I understand correctly, there's noone around who can make any suggestions on that right now?
<jamesh> so has the import not been processed?
<jamesh> (you haven't actually stated the problem yet)
<markvandenborre> https://launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=all&type=all&start=150&batch=75
<markvandenborre> -> it is marked as "needs review" there
<markvandenborre> which is somewhat surprising comparing to what danilo said 
<jamesh> markvandenborre: the filename "messages.po" looks weird
<jamesh> I'd expect something like "support.points.map.pot"
<markvandenborre> actually, it was renamed to end in .pot
<markvandenborre> (but not "support.points.map.pot")
<markvandenborre> should I try to name it like that and upload again?
<jamesh> markvandenborre: since it is in the import queue, I wouldn't
<jamesh> markvandenborre: if it is not urgent, I'd try and get hold of carlos tomorrow
<jamesh> he works on European time
<markvandenborre> ok, thx for the help!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86352 in malone "SchoolTool imported bugs have invalid subscribers" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86352
<mpt> Goooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<sabdfl> well that was brief but exciting
<phanatic> is it possible to ask for a manual ubuntu mirror verification?
<sabdfl> not sure, salgado wrote that code but it's carnival in Brazil so he'll likely be away this week
<sabdfl> ping him if you see him online
<sabdfl> i think it's a good idea, though, to be able to request it for a specific mirror and get emailed the resulting analysis
<sabdfl> or just to be able to subscribe to a mirror and get emailed it every time we do it
<phanatic> sabdfl: thanks, i'll ping him when i see him
<phanatic> shall i file a support ticket or a feature request regarding this?
<lifeless> the mirror stuff is largely admin centric at the moment, so I think making a feature request would be a good idea
<lifeless> because we clearly dont want to dos a mirror just because some random people decide they want to ask for 100's of verifications
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361
#launchpad 2007-02-20
<pochu> hello!
<pochu> anybody around?
<pochu> I have a little problem: a friend of mine wants to put her nick in Launchpad. The problem is that it's used but another user. However, that user has _never_ done anything, so I was wondering if it's possible to pick up the nick
<Hobbsee> which nick was it?
<ke|p> kelp
<pochu> Hobbsee: ^^
<pochu> Hobbsee: hi! :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/~kelp and https://launchpad.net/~natachamenjibar
<Hobbsee> the fact that they havent left an email address there at all....
<Hobbsee> ahhh well, wait for a launchpad person to come, and they should be able to do it
<pochu> Hobbsee: sure, ty!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86402 in launchpad-bazaar "Give user better feedback than "NotBranchError", and suggestion for recovery." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86402
<pochu> mpt: do you have a moment?
<mpt> pochu, sure, what's up
<pochu> mpt: <pochu> I have a little problem: a friend of mine wants to put her nick in Launchpad. The problem is that it's used but another user. However, that user has _never_ done anything, so I was wondering if it's possible to pick up the nick
* mpt grumbles at the Net connection
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> mpt: https://launchpad.net/~kelp and https://launchpad.net/~natachamenjibar
<mpt> pochu, does your friend already have a Launchpad profile?
<mpt> ok
<pochu> ke|p: ping?
<ke|p> hi
<pochu> mpt: the second one is of my friend
<pochu> the first one is of the user who has never used LP
<mpt> The usual way of doing this is to make a support request
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket
<pochu> mpt: ok, ty anyway!
<mpt> I don't have permission to do it myself, sorry
<pochu> mpt: who has them? :)
<mpt> the Launchpad Administrators team
<pochu> but I'll open a support request
<pochu> mpt: ok, do I subscribe them to the support request (if they don't get subscribed automatically)?
<mpt> No, one of them should see it without any extra action on your part
<pochu> mpt: ok, thanks :)
<pochu> mpt: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3790 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86413 in launchpad-support-tracker "AskAQuestionButtonView doesn't work for projects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86413
<sabdfl> morning all
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: ping
<stub> ?
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> stub: did you see the mails I sent about Rosetta DB schema migration?
<stub> I'm looking at them now
<carlos> ok, cool
<stub> have you done any tests to ensure all the data you want migrated is migrated?
<carlos> I have a meeting with Steve in an hour or so to talk about that so if you could confirm that latest proposal is doable that would be great (testing in carbon seems to say that it's ok) 
<carlos> stub: not yet
<carlos> I'm planning to do it today, getting a full export before
<carlos> and after
<carlos> and compare all files one by one
<carlos> stub: I checked that we have the same amount of rows before and after
<stub> ok.
* carlos forces a full language pack export
<markvandenborre> carlos, I realise you are probably really busy, but...
<markvandenborre> ah, damn
<ddaa> stub: ping
<stub> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> I am trying to reproduce the cherrypick test failures
<ddaa> no success so far
<stub> I'll give it another shot on balleny
<ddaa> besides, all my cherrypicks _are_ based on 1.80 already
<ddaa> so you can merge directly the merged revision if needed
<ddaa> dunno about jml's cherrypick, but I think it's actually older than 1.80
<ddaa> stub: so, I was not able to reproduce the failure with jml cherrypick
<ddaa> and there's no reason that I can see that my cherrypicks would affect vocabularies.txt
<stub> Hmm... should have been at least one of yours or jml's :-(
<ddaa> Let me check
<jml> stub: if mine did, I don't know about it.
<stub> It didn't seem to make much sense to me either at the time
<ddaa> stub: okay... so I'll be running tests for my cherrypicks now, will take a few hours...
<stub> Bah... I'll need to wait for pqm to rerun those tests :-(
<stub> current.sql is modified in r3841
<stub> But only a few lines diff with the branch table. should be fine
<ddaa> stub: I know, it's actually in BranchRevision
<stub> yer
<ddaa> and it's needed to exercise the behavior that the rest of the patch fixes
<ddaa> otherwise, the tests do not fail without the fixes
<ddaa> and BranchRevision has nothing to do with vocabularies to the best of my knowledge.
<stub> Yer. I'll recheck on balleny in case there is some wierd bzr version issue going on and the merges are going wonky, but looks like it will just be user error
<ddaa> I'll tell you once the tests suite completes here
<stub> No need really if --test=notification.txt --test=voabularies.txt passes - they where the only two failures
<ddaa> the test suite was known to have less than perfectly isolated tests in the past
<ddaa> no taking chances, doing "make schema ; ./test.py -vv"
<ddaa> if that passes, I can pretty confident the problem is not something I can fix
<BjornT> ddaa: why don't you try running the two failing tests first? and if they pass, run the full suite.
<ddaa> Because I'm betting you lunch that the full suite will pass :)
<ddaa> and it has already been runnning for some time now, so it would be a waste to stop it now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86461 in malone "feature request: mouse over popup on +bugs list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86462 in malone "feature request: +assignedbugs should have last modified field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86462
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> THAT's singular
<ddaa> Tests with failures:
<ddaa>    /home/david/canonical/lunchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/../doc/karmacontext-pages.txt
<ddaa>    testGenerateConfig (canonical.archivepublisher.tests.test_ftparchive.TestFTPArchive)
<ddaa> The second one always fail for me.
<ddaa> but the karmacontext-page one is... disturbing...
<cprov> ddaa: the second fails in edgy, but works on dapper (PQM) due the different versions of apt-ftparchive.
<ddaa> ./test.py -vv canonical karmacontext-pages
<ddaa> passes with no failure
<ddaa> stub: I'm pretty sure jml's and my cherrypicks are good
<stub> ddaa: Yup. Just confirmed. Looks like it was just me forgetting to reset the database before testing with just your and jml's cherry picks.
<ddaa> haaaa cool!
<ddaa> When do I gues my pony, then?
<ddaa> s/gues/get/
<jamesh> stub: I'm pushing a fix for the test failure in my branch
<jamesh> stub: basically making the notification tests not use root-index.pt
<stub> jamesh: ok. let me know when it is finished pushing
* jamesh hates not having a branch to merge into before requesting a cherry pick
<stub> Hmmm... no reason why we can't do that
<stub> Saves me having to do the merges :)
<carlos> jamesh: hey, how was your trip back to Sao Carlos?
<jamesh> stub: okay.  It has finished pushing now (r4486)
<jamesh> carlos: good.  I got back a bit after 1am, just in time to see the end of the carnival celebrations :)
<carlos> in Sao Carlos?
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> do they have Carnival there?
<cprov> carlos: ehe, there is Carnival in every single Brazilian *dirty hole* during this week, including So Carlos.
<carlos> oook
<carlos> :-P
<stub> jamesh: Still got failures with vocabularies.txt. Looks like sample data not what it is expecting.
<jamesh> hmm
<stub> Looks like I should just update the test for the new expected output. But will that bite us in the next few weeks with more cherry picks?
<jamesh> I'll fix it
<jamesh> the vocabularies.txt tests seem pretty fragile if you're adding more sample data (as you do when adding a new LaunchpadCelebrity)
<stub> Yes - I think it has been problematic in the past. I guess it should trash the sample data and build its own.
<stub> A thrilling post 1.0 task
<jamesh> stub: pushed r4487
<stub> jamesh: ta
<jamesh> I've successfully run vocabularies.txt, xx-notifications.txt and the beta-redirection tests
* ddaa observes that stub is rolling out the authserver
<stub> ddda: rolled out
<ddaa> yay!
<stub> ddaa: And the sftp server. appserver shortly.
* ddaa rushes to increase the upload-branch-puller frequency
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> darn, you should have done sftp first...
<ddaa> I'll tweak the database to fix that
<ddaa> tell me when the sftp server is done
<stub> sftp server is done
<jamesh> cjwatson was having some problems a few minutes ago
<stub> That would have been after the update.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86476 in soyuz "Document the workflow for removing obsolete suites from archive" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86476
<cjwatson> $ sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<cjwatson> sftp> mkdir /~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/.bzr/repository/lock/pending
<cjwatson> Couldn't create directory: Failure
<cjwatson> sftp> mkdir /~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/pending
<cjwatson> sftp> rmdir /~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/pending
<cjwatson> sftp> mkdir /~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/.bzr/repository/lock/pending
<cjwatson> stub,ddaa: ^-- since the recent update
<cjwatson> causes bzr to hang on commit
<stub> cjwatson: That was less than 35 mins ago?
<cjwatson> yep
<ddaa> looking at it... do not have a sftp branch handy to play with
<ddaa> reproduced
<ddaa> ho
<ddaa> no
<ddaa> works for me
<cjwatson> ddaa: anything I can help with? I can reproduce it reliably
<ddaa> cjwatson: it works for me, I just pushed a commit to https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~launchpad/+branch/launchpad-cscvs/rocketfuel
<cjwatson> on multiple branches, even
<ddaa> I'll try to do the sftp thing...
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> nevermind, pushed to the wrong place
<ddaa> stupid defaults
<cjwatson> given the weird property that a prior successful mkdir seems to fix it, I suppose I could hack bzr to work around it, but ...
<ddaa> there's all the other people using bzr3..
<ddaa> stub: please remove jml's patch from the sftp server _and_ the authserver
<jamesh> stub: are you able to alter the 503 proxy error page for beta?
<ddaa> stub: quick please
<ddaa> this stuff is BROKEN! :(
<stub> jamesh: It is the same one as production I think
<stub> redirect-to-beta appears to work from launchpad.net, but not answers.launchpad.net or beta.launchpad.net
<ddaa> I'll look at fixing it after lunch.
<ddaa> But now, I need food and wine... :(
<jamesh> stub: it works for pages other than the base page
<stub> oic
<jamesh> so https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad redirects
<cjwatson> ddaa: other people> exactly
* ddaa waves desperately at stub
<ddaa> cjwatson: what other people?
<jamesh> stub: anyway, we'd like to have a link through to https://launchpad.net on the beta 503 page so that people can disable redirection
* ddaa throws peanuts at stub
<stub> jamesh: Can't do that until the rt job on doing the error page via apache rather than pound is done
<cjwatson> ddaa: 12:32 <ddaa> there's all the other people using bzr3..
* ddaa exposes more flesh to stub
<stub> ddaa: its happening
<ddaa> haaaaa
<ddaa> thanks, I'll be back to harass you once I figured out what's wrong
<stub> ddaa: I'll be sure to have gone out by then ;)
<ddaa> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up
<cjwatson> np, it was blocking me ;-)
<ddaa> cjwatson: you're my own personal nagios, you know? :)
<stub> ddaa: Done
<ddaa> wtf
<ddaa> cjwatson: working better?
<ddaa> stub: still failing for me
<stub> ddaa: It is running the same release as before the update, both the sftp server and the authserver
<ddaa> something's very wrong then
<cjwatson> ddaa: same failure
<ddaa> *sigh*
<ddaa> stub: you must have forgotten something...
<stub> That particular branch in a stuffed state perhaps?
<ddaa> break-lock does not help
* stub bounces eveything again for a laugh
<ddaa> I'm trying to look at the bzr stuff now
<stub> Done, and I confirmed that the processes where all dead
<stub> Code revisions are all correct
<stub> argh...
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> is the sftp supermirror fucked ?
<ddaa> yes
<stub> Ended up with unommitted changes in the tree
<ddaa> lifeless: stub cherrypicked jml's patch
<ddaa> then it stopped working
<lifeless> argh
<ddaa> then stub futzed when uncherrypicking it... apparently
<lifeless> well, its in good hands, I'll commit tomorrow
<stub> I didn't futz it, I just failed to unfutz it :)
<ddaa> lifeless: through a bag of peanuts at jml next time you see him
<ddaa> I'm going to have to debug this today, and ask stuff to cherrypick again tomorrow :(
<stub> cjwatson: now?
<ddaa> worksforme
<ddaa> s/through/throw/ s/stuff/stub/
<ddaa> my spelling is degrading rapidly
<bac> there is a presentation bug in safari for the beta site.  the "Your location: home" drop down does not work.  works in firefox.
<ddaa> okay, it looks like everything is back in order
* ddaa -> lunch
<cjwatson> stub: yep, works now, thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86490 in launchpad "sends browser size back to launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86490
<ddaa> stub: duh!
<ddaa> What about _my_ cherrypick?
<stub> ddaa: it is actually live on the webapp, just not in the real branch at the moment
<ddaa> okay, cool
* ddaa goes to teach the sftp server how to live
<ddaa> "You know what chain of command is on this ship? It's a chain I'm going to beat you with until you understand who is in command!"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86497 in launchpad "Search bar in 1.0 UI partially hidden on FF2 on some sub-pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86498 in launchpad "duplicate bugs don't inherit status in milestone list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86501 in launchpad-support-tracker "[Question #ddd]  subject prefix shouldn't be added if the subject already contain [Support #ddd] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86501
<Lathiat> is the launchpad-beta-testers group an open group or is it 'invite only'
<carlos> Lathiat: hi
<carlos> Lathiat: is open, but you need to request it
<jamesh> it is moderated
<carlos> Lathiat: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-February/001023.html
<bac> is safari a supported browser for launchpad?  safari has some problems with the beta site that i'd like to open bugs for.
<carlos> bac: we usually try to get it working in all browsers
<carlos> bac: so yes, go ahead and file bugs
<bac> carlos: thanks.  the drop downs have issues right now.
<carlos> the menu ones?
<carlos> on the top left
<bac> "Your location: Home" does not provide a drop down
<bac> and the Help fancy tab on the left doesn't show up at all
<carlos> the menu one is normal
<bac> Home highlights on mouse-over but nothing appears.
<carlos> we fixed it last week using only Firefox as a test browser
<bac> by normal you mean expected to be broken in safari?
<carlos> expected that maybe, would not work in other browser != firefox
<carlos> but not that we will leave it that way
<bac> ok, so i'll open the bug
<carlos> yes, please
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86534 in launchpad "Home and Help not working on Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86543 in launchpad "Entering a bug number on the main bug tracking page finds no result" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86543
<LaserJock> mrevell: got a sec?
<mrevell> LaserJock: Sorry, was on a call and I'm about to go on another call. Will ping you shortly
<giskard> hello *
<lifeless> moin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86595 in launchpad-bazaar ""Register a branch" link is broken on beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86597 in launchpad-bazaar ""Import your project" link broken on beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86597
#launchpad 2007-02-21
<pochu> lifeless: do you have a moment?
<lifeless> pochu: maybe
<pochu> lifeless: it's about this: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3790
<pochu> lifeless: a Launchpad dev told me I had to talk to a launchpad admin
<pochu> lifeless: if you can review it :)
<pochu> lifeless: the user is ke|p 
<pochu> ke|p: ping?
<ke|p> HI
<ke|p> i'm
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> how are you sure the current kelp has never used launchpad ?
<pochu> lifeless: at last in the last year, no?
<pochu> lifeless: its karma page doesn't show any action
<pochu> lifeless: also there is no upload, no package...
<pochu> packages*
<LaserJock> pochu: maybe they just use it for wiki stuff?
<lifeless> its entirely possible the account is there to allow them to edit the ubuntu wiki
<pochu> LaserJock: can we check it?
<spiv> Although changing the launchpad name will not affect their wiki access.
<pochu> spiv: right :)
<LaserJock> still seems a little heavy handed to just remove/move an LP id without the owner's consent
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: when it has no email with it?
<LaserJock> well, does that mean it's not a real person?
<pochu> lifeless: is possible to have a LP account without an email?
<lifeless> they are active
<lifeless> they've last logged in in jan
<lifeless> so not very active, but certainly not idle.
<lifeless> I'm not going to change their name. You can ask them to change their name, so you can change it... but their email has a local portion of 'kelp'
<lifeless> so I think that this is a conflict on their preferred handle, which happens - sorry.
<pochu> lifeless: I can't contact him, since there is no email address there
<pochu> lifeless: np
<lifeless> they have it set to hide email address's
<pochu> :S
<pochu> lifeless: ty anyway :)
<pochu> is there any way to see a wiki.ubuntu.com profile?
<lifeless> ke|p: you could change your name (via +edit) to kelp1 or something
<ke|p> mmm ok, it's a possibility
<pochu> not the best, though
<pochu> hehe
<lifeless> well
<pochu> but that's better than nothing :)
<lifeless> I'm sure the other kelp would say the precise same thing
<lifeless> unfortunately we can't really have two people at ~kelp :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> lifeless: are special characters (as "|") allowed in launchpad accounts?
<lifeless> dont think so, we require a subset of ascii that is easy to read over a e.g phone line, without confusion
<lifeless> so no capticals
<lifeless> alphanumeric
<lifeless> '-'
<lifeless> some few others
<pochu> ah, ok :)
<lifeless> try something whack, it will tell you ;)
<ke|p> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> np, hope you find something you are happy with
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> mpt!
<LaserJock> :-)
<pochu> mpt: hi :)
<ajmitch> mpt!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<ke|p> and,,, lifeless, can you give me the mail to contact with and ask him if he is using LP? it's possible?
<lifeless> ke|p: no, hes chosen not to disclose his email address's to anyone, and thats his privilege.
<ke|p> oks, sorry, i'm new in LP
<ke|p> thanks
<lifeless> you can see his wikiname I think, you could try getting in contact with him via the wiki
<lifeless> leave a message on his wiki-page
<ke|p> I think he don't have wiki page, mmm
<ke|p> has :p
<ke|p> lifeless, this is the mickey25's wiki page, this page doesn not exist yet
<ke|p> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mickey25
<mpt> If he had a wiki page, he'd probably be using Launchpad :-)
<ke|p> mpt, this wiki page doesn't exist and i can't contact whit him
<ke|p> can I do anything else?
<Lathiat> ke|p: i think your pretty stuck
<ke|p> ok, sorry
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86624 in launchpad "Help panel is sometimes invisible in Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #28326 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "i810 Xv crashes after suspend -> infinite resprawn" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86633 in launchpad-bazaar "Beta frontpage says we import git repositories -- we don't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86633
<pochu> night everybody!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86643 in launchpad "Implement mouseover/mousedown effects for buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86643
<jml> I'm trying to file a bug for the version of python-mechanize in feisty
<jml> on some pages, the "Bugs" tab isn't clickable, but the colours and fonts are the same as if it was clickable.
<jml> ahh, that's a known bug. (bug 82212)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82212 in launchpad "milestone views in beta have unclickable tabs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82212
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> mrevell_: lp beta team is shaping up nicely
<sabdfl> glad to see it expanding
<mrevell_> sabdfl: Yeah, we're getting quite a bit of interest now.
<sabdfl> once the UI passes my basic smell test I'll work the rolodex
<mrevell_> sabdfl: And everyone's happy not post screenshots.
<mrevell_> sabdfl: Cool
<LaserJock> the beta-by-default is getting me to use it more :-)
<mrevell> LaserJock: You pinged me last night. Sorry, I got into a call. How can I help?
<sabdfl> SteveA: how diverged is our zope from mainline?
<LaserJock> mrevell: -> pm if you haven't seen it already
<mrevell> LaserJock: I've replied. Hmm, perhaps my auto-registration didn't work
<mpt> SteveA, still available
<SteveA> sabdfl: our zope is on the mainline, but it near to the last release, rather than the current tip of the mainline
<sabdfl> just wondering if we can use the distro package rather than our own branch?
<sabdfl> SteveA: we're all going to switch to feisty on beta day, lp devs included, please will you nominate someone to get things ready for that?
<sabdfl> so it's not a big panic day?
<sabdfl> i've had to tweak a few things (mainly making python2.4 more explicit)
<sabdfl> postgres8.2 requires a few tweaks
<sabdfl> they are in my mentorship branch if anyone wants to look
<SteveA> sabdfl: does the sound work for people using feisty?
<SteveA> communicating by voice is important, and we don't have hardware voip phones
<sabdfl> SteveA: now that's exactly the sort of bug the distro teamwill want to hear about
<SteveA> it'll also cause problems getting work done on the launchpad team
<SteveA> so, I'd encourage people to use a livecd install, check sound works
<SteveA> and if not, file bugs, and not upgrade
* SteveA --> interview
<sabdfl> SteveA: sorry, we've had a long discussion about this
<sabdfl> if we worked for a company that USED ubuntu that would be fine
<sabdfl> but we need all the testing feedback we can
<sabdfl> it was a compromise to wait till beta as it is
<SteveA> you seriously want people to upgrade if they have established that sound doesn't work?
<sabdfl> i would have gone with feature freeze
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> because they will find other things that don't work too
<sabdfl> and those bug reports are important
<sabdfl> they've every right to ask the distro team to prioritise stuff that affects them, perhaps tag and track them accordingly
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there any way for an executing python script to go into interactive mode?
<sabdfl> the equivalent of python -i?
<sabdfl> want to make it so I can just run ./harness.py in lib/canonical/database
<SteveA> sabdfl: I'm in an interview...
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> SteveA: I'm using Feisty in my home server, which I use to play movies and yes, sound works
<sabdfl> SteveA: something like a sound bug is very machine-specific, generally not across all systems
<SteveA> sure.  I installed feisty on a girlfriend's computer.  she was so pleased with it she came around with some wine and cooked for me.
<SteveA> I didn't tell her the install was a breeze :-)
<lifeless> SteveA: lol
<sabdfl> stub around?
<sabdfl> dayem
<sabdfl> s/"bones heal and chicks love scars"/"ubuntu rocks and chicks love capable geeks"/
<cprov> good morning !
<SteveA> sabdfl: I don't know how to put a python script into interactive mode other than using +i.  There may be a way.  I'd do it using this as the first line:
<SteveA> #!/usr/bin/python2.4 -i
<SteveA> or #!/usr/bin/env python2.4 -i
<jamesh> you can only include one argument on a #! line
<SteveA> that way, you'll be able to execute ./harness.py and have it work
<jamesh> iirc
<SteveA> jamesh: I just tried out the first example
<SteveA> maybe it's one of those useful non-standard bash things
<jamesh> there seems to be "make harness" in the toplevel too
<jamesh> SteveA: well, the #! line gets interpreted by the kernel
<jamesh> bash isn't involved
<SteveA> wow
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> (SteveA: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> (SteveA: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> mpt is a robot
<SteveA> mpt: I want a voice call.
<sabdfl> SteveA, jamesh: thank you! harness mod worked perfectly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86679 in launchpad "tabs not clickable (beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86679
<cbx33> forgive me if this comment causes a stir.  I just was using the beta LP in IE6, yes I know where was firefox :p but I was on a friends machine updating a bug report.....
<cbx33> however, I found it very bug ridden
<cbx33> is it likely to be fixed to be compatible? - I just feel that we always moan at prop companies for not making things compatible....then we do the same :S
<jamesh> cbx33: please report bugs about the problems you encounter
<cbx33> jamesh ok cool
<cprov> stub: hi, did you have time to check the archive-rework DB patch ?
<stub> cprov: No - looks like a big one. I suspect I've seen it before though.
<cprov> stub: yes, you're right the basics have been already discussed
<cprov> stub: but we would like to know your opinion about a strategy to land it in a short-term
<cprov> stub: maybe w/o the code (with suitable default values)
<stub> cprov: I thought the email said post-feisty?
<aamachu> hi
<aamachu> I am sri ramadas
<aamachu> i was recently approved with membership of Ubuntu
<bac> aamachu: hello
<aamachu> can some help me in getting @ubuntu.com email id
<aamachu> bac, Hi
<ddaa> aamachu: I suggest you ask on the IRC channel of your local ubuntu community
<aamachu> ddaa, Thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> stub: sorry, power outage over here
<cprov> stub: yes, I mentioned "post-feisty" for opening the feature in production, but having the DB in place before it would be nice.
<stub> cprov: It needs to land with code updates though, doesn't it? A load of NOT NULL columns with no defaults.
<jamesh> part of the problem is that archive-rework contains two fairly independent changes
<cprov> stub: that's the point, maybe you could help us to modify the DB patch to set proper default values, so it could be landed w/o the code
<jamesh> (a) the soyuz queue table renaming, and (b) the archive columns
<jamesh> if we were just doing (b), it could probably get rolled out with a default value of whatever Ubuntu's archive is
<jamesh> in fact, for (b) the webapp code could remain unchanged, since it never creates rows that are picking up an archive column
<stub> We can force Ubuntu's archive to be 1 (it already will, but we should do it explicitly)
<jamesh> but (a) is more problematic, especially since we'd need to update both production and beta
<stub> Then it is just a case of setting DEFAULT=1 on the relevant columns, and remove them when we need to land PPA to confirm everything is indeed being set correctly.
<stub> Do you want a call or do this via IRC?
<jamesh> an evil idea of how to handle (a) without updating the webapp is to leave the tables as they are and create updatable views with the new table names
<jamesh> or vice versa
<jamesh> stub: I don't have my headset handy, so it might be easy to stay on IRC
<sabdfl> in pagetests where i am swapping between users, do i need to do anything to switch user other than a new round of:
<sabdfl>   browser.addHeader("Authorization", "...")
<sabdfl>   browser.open('http://...')
<sabdfl> ?
<cprov> stub: to be honest, I don't really see much advantage in spending time land the DB patch only, basically because the migration procedure is very simple.
<stub> jamesh: I have already done that with the RevisionNumber table
<jamesh> okay
<sabdfl> put differently, i have a test that seems to be failing, and when i look at the browser.contents it's because the person logged in is not the person I put in the addHeader, it's the person from the tests above that
<stub> But I agree with cprov that we are best of waiting until the code is ready to land. I see little advantage to landing the db work early
<jamesh> stub: one nice bit is that these tables are only updated by the soyuz code rather than the webapp, so it doesn't necessarily have to be an updatable view
<stub> jamesh, cprov: If data migration time is a problem, give me the output run with \timing. The UPDATES in particular can be made more efficient.
<cprov> jamesh: not really, $distrorelease/+queue modifies DRQ table.
<jamesh> cprov: ah.  forgot about that bit ...
<stub> (UPDATE FROM rather than UPDATE and a subselect
<cprov> stub: the entire patch takes about 25 minutes in mawson, IIRC
<sabdfl> jamesh: ^ w.r.t. switching users in a page test?
<cprov> stub: on a snapshot of 16th Jan
<jamesh> sabdfl: usually it is best to create a new Browser object
<cprov> stub: so, it's probably worth to improve performance.
<jamesh> sabdfl: addHeader() doesn't replace old headers
<sabdfl> aha
<sabdfl> that would do it
<sabdfl> so is "browser" just a useful starting one that's there at the beginning of each pagetest?
<jamesh> stub: fyi: for the rosetta migration scripts, we found we could do "ALTER TABLE foo ADD COLUMN bar, ADD COLUMN baz", which was faster than two alter table calls
<jamesh> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> it's ok to overwrite it with a new "browser"? browser = Browser()?
<jamesh> sure.  It is just a variable
<sabdfl> cool, thanks
<stub> cprov: Ok. The two queries on https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileydwo9l.html and should show you how to update the other UPDATEs.
<stub> jamesh: Huh. I didn't realize you could do that :)
<cprov> stub: very nice, thank you
<stub> As long as it isn't PostgreSQL 8.2 specific yet
<jamesh> stub: well, I have 8.1 on my box so it can't be 8.2 specific :0
<jamesh> stub: you can add or remove as many columns or constraints as you want in a single alter table call
<stub> excellent. I purged 8.1 testing update procedures so can't test atm :)
<jamesh> and adding two columns seemed approximately as fast as adding one column
<stub> It would be - the time is rewriting every row in the db I think, and it wouldn't matter how much has changed (only the change in width of the data)
<jamesh> of course, in the rosetta case, the "create a new table then rename" strategy turned out to be even faster
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86701 in malone "the X-launchpad-bug header is missing information, why I got the mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86701
<ddaa> Service notice
<ddaa> We have some disruption in the branch hosting service at the moment.
<ddaa> You are still able to upload data to launchpad with sftp, but updates are not published to the http side
<ddaa> I'm on it, and will deploy a temporary fix within the day.
<ddaa> All my flattest apologies for the inconvenience.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30369 in malone "malone frontpage should have search option" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30369
<ddaa> Service notice
<ddaa> The problem with the branch hosting service has been resolved.
<ddaa> Now, you should be able to enjoy less than 2 minutes of latency between an upload to sftp and the publication of the data to http.
<ddaa> I will poke the database to do a final run on all branches, so those which where modified this morning will be updated.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86714 in malone "Don't display "(upstream)" for products in bug listings" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86716 in malone "Too much detail in bug listings portlets" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86716
<sabdfl> well done ddaa
<ddaa> sabdfl: still some work to do for SteveA demo
<ddaa> the branch scanner still needs improvement
<ddaa> but it's getting there :)
<ddaa> Service notice: all hosted branches have been updated. Everything is back in line now.
<sabdfl> we need an effective trigger mechanism, so when one thing happens it can trigger something else
<sabdfl> without creating security holes
<sabdfl> that way, it can cascade out nicely
<ddaa> sabdfl: the dogfooding work will help this
<ddaa> since we need an xmlrpc interface to do the branch-scanning remotely
<ddaa> we'll be able to do it from vostok
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> yeah, the plan is to have people upload to a smart server so 1. we can write directly to the public data 2. we have a handy hook to update the database through xmlrpc after the branch is updated
<ddaa> the xmlrpc protocol will need a bit of tuning to be efficient, but once that's done, that can be as fast as materially possible.
<sabdfl> in other words, they push and voila, it's available, and seconds later it's in the UI too? perfect.
<ddaa> that's the idea
<ddaa> as usual, the devil's in the details
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86737 in launchpad-bazaar "lib/canonical/authserver/client/twistedclient.py has no tests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86737
<cbx33> what does fix commited actually mean?
<cbx33> a fix has been commited to a bzr branch?
<ddaa> for launchpad, it means that the fix was committed on the mainline
<cbx33> ddaa mainline?
<ddaa> and will be put online on the next major upgrade
<cbx33> so if I'm an upstream author of a pacakge
<ddaa> cbx33: the main branch used for launchpad development, called rocketfuel
<cbx33> and I've just fixed the bug
<cbx33> and pushed the bzr branch to lp
<ddaa> cbx33: ha, I guess that's a matter of policy for your project
<cbx33> ok
<ddaa> what _we_ use for
<cbx33> well then it's commited ;)
<ddaa> is to mark that the fix was committed on the branch that's used to make releases
<ddaa> most projects have a trunk, or "official" main branch of some sort
<cbx33> yeh
<ddaa> cbx33: in launchpad parlance, that would typically be the branch of the "development focus" series.
<cbx33> i spoke in here earlier about bugs with L and Ie6
<cbx33> and was told to make bug reports
<cbx33> s/L/LP
<cbx33> i know, i know, yuk IE6
<cbx33> i was usig a friends machine and needed to make a few bug comments
<cbx33> the experience was not pleseant
<ddaa> cbx33: the ubuntu philosophies says that people with disabilities should have equal access to the information.
<cbx33> my feelings exactly
<ddaa> I think that IE6 can be considered a disability for all practical purposes :)
<cbx33> so you want me to bug everything I find
<cbx33> indeed it can
<ddaa> cbx33: filing bugs (as long as they are actual, useful bug reports) is the surest way to get traction on what you want to get fixed.
<ddaa> nagging the relevant people sometimes help as well, but it's not like we spend our twiddling our thumbs...
<ddaa> * not like we spend our days
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> that's why i didn't know if IE6 was a known bug
<cbx33> personally I use FF so i don't care about IE6
<ddaa> so do I
<cbx33> I'm just thinking of the ubu philosophy as you put it
<ddaa> OTOH, if you cannot reproduce the problem, you may not be the best person to file the bug...
<cbx33> well my wife uses IE so maybe i still can
<cbx33> and we have ie6 at work
* ddaa -> lunch
<sabdfl> cbx33: mpt is the person to bug
<cbx33> ok sabdfl, thanks, not sure how high up it was on the LP list of priorities
<cbx33> when i get a chance I'll try to bug report some of the errors I saw
<sabdfl> cbx33: i guess there are a few big items that affect every page
<sabdfl> can't open the beta properly till it works in IE6&7
<sabdfl> mpt & SteveA: IE compatibility is a perfect Brilliant job
<cbx33> sabdfl, right, I'll start bugging, the biggest I saw was the help pullout
<cbx33> it was already pulled out....and on clicking it flewdown to the bottom of the page...but still pulled out
<cbx33> I'll bug em in a sec
<cbx33> working on tcm fixing right now ;)
<cbx33> should I assign the bugs in LP to anyone in particular?
<sabdfl> mpt
<Louie`> Hello, how do I deactivate mails from launchpad when I have reported a bug
<cbx33> ok will do.....thank you for the info sabdfl 
<Louie`> I got alot of unimportant mails every day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86757 in malone "bug page includes product details portlet, but user can't expand it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86757
<ddaa> Louie`: you say that you reported a bug, but you do not want to receive any mail concerning this bug?
<Louie`> ddaa thats correct.
<ddaa> Louie`: check the bug page, there should be a portlet (a little box on one side) listing the subscribers
<ddaa> that should list your name
<ddaa> then you should be able to unsubscribe from the bug, by clicking "Unsubscribe" in the second portlet on the left column.
<ddaa> though, fire-and-forget bug reporting is not exactly a good practice...
<ddaa> people working on the bug often post comments on the bug asking questions to the bug reporter, and if they are not answered, the bug just gets ignored.
<Louie`> Sorry but Im unable to answer questions about buggs Ive reported. Im trying to give a good story about what I did to get the bug comming up
<ddaa> Louie`: I'm not the right person to apologize to :)
<ddaa> I'm just a launchpad hand.
<Louie`> ;] 
<Louie`> ddaa hmmz, chall I press my name in the upper right corner of the screen and then press bugs or just push it on the start page?
<sabdfl> Louie`: the bug is unlikely to get fixed if you, or someone else affected by it, won't read email related to it
<ddaa> Louie`: the url of the bug page is in every bug mail
<ddaa> just click on it from your mail client
<Louie`> ddaa oh, thanks, Ill take a look right now
<sabdfl> if you don't care about it enough to read mail, the devs are unlikely to care enough to look at it
<jamesh> Louie`: sometimes there will be a piece of information that you don't consider important about the bug report, but the developer does
<jamesh> Louie`: if they can't contact you, they may not be able to solve the bug report
<jamesh> furthermore, you won't know when the problem has been fixed
<jamesh> that's the rationale for subscribing the reporter
<jamesh> (of course, in some cases it may make sense to unsubscribe from a bug you reported, and that is possible)
<Louie`> thanks alot
<ddaa> jamesh: is there any reason why bugmail does not have a "two clicks to unsubscribe" link?
<ddaa> like "To stop receiving mail about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/etc/foo/bar/+unsubscribe
<jamesh> ddaa: I don't think we've got stable unsubscribe links, which is one reason ...
<jamesh> actually, the unsubscribe link should work even if the package changes product
<jamesh> so that isn't a reason
<jamesh> probably worth bringing up on the list
<ddaa> jamesh: care to do it?
<mpt> ddaa, see bug 3797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3797 in malone "Bug mails should explain why the person is getting emailed." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3797 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<ddaa> mpt: slightly different I guess
<ddaa> mpt: we sometimes get people here who just want to stop receiving mail
<ddaa> and either know, or do not care, why they were receiving it
<ddaa> really, what they are looking for is an "unsubscribe" link in the email.
<mpt> yes
<ddaa> and of course, it should Just Work
<ddaa> duh... this email is too long for me to read at the moment
<mpt> well, not quite
<mpt> It should link to a page containing a button that Just Works
<ddaa> I trust you to preach the gospel of no-nonsense UI :)
<ddaa> mpt: yes
<ddaa> mpt: what I meant by "two clicks unsubscribe"
<ddaa> one to get to the page
<ddaa> one to confirm
<mpt> yah
<ddaa> s/this email/this bug/
* ddaa goes back at reading code written by a billion monkeys
<sabdfl> mpt: you up early, or late?
<mpt> sabdfl, early :-)
<sabdfl> alrighty then
<sabdfl> mpt: i thought i was spend the evening making [trivial]  text changes etc
<sabdfl> is there a branch of yours I can start with so as not to conflict with any similar changes from you?
<sabdfl> or are you all landed up?
<lsproc> Is there any member of the launchpad team who can give me a hand?
<mpt> sabdfl, all landed up at the moment
<sabdfl> lsproc: ask away, will help if we can
<lsproc> sabdfl, Im new to launchpad, so when I was adding a release, I kinda messed it up a bit
<sabdfl> no worries
<sabdfl> that part of the system isn't very clear
<lsproc> I have 2 releases called 1.0a1, so its hard to tell the difference, and one just isn't meant to be there :P
<sabdfl> what do you need fixed?
<sabdfl> project?
<lsproc> hang on
<lsproc> https://launchpad.net/swishcms/swishnews/1.0a1 << thats the one that shouldnt be there
<lsproc> https://launchpad.net/swishcms/swishcontent/1.0a1 << and that should become SwishCONTENT 1.0a1, so its easier to tell the difference when others DO come
<sabdfl> is there actually a swishnews release?
<lsproc> not yet
<lsproc> thats something i am planning
<sabdfl> i'm trying to understand things here
<sabdfl> do you actually have TWO products?
<lsproc> just one, the other is in planning
<sabdfl> a productseries is like a "major version"
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> we need to clean this up
<lsproc> yeah
* lsproc obiviously got mislead :P
<sabdfl> our fault
<sabdfl> what would you call the whole group of products?
<lsproc> well
<sabdfl> swishcms?
<lsproc> yeah
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> and then you have one product called swishcontent
<lsproc> yes
<sabdfl> and one called swishnews?
<sabdfl> are there ANY releases of either?
<lsproc> there is one release called 1.0a1 of swishcontent
<lsproc> there are no releases of swishnews
<lsproc> adding that was accidental
<lsproc> but it will come in the future
<sabdfl> what does swishcontent do?
<lsproc> its kinda like a wiki, but people dont collaborate on it, its just done by admins
<sabdfl> sweet jesus, there's a crasher in the code to edit the details of a release
<sabdfl> sigh
<lsproc> ?
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> here is the structure i am creating
<sabdfl> give me a paragraph of text describing the overall project?
<lsproc> content or cms?
<sabdfl> cms
<lsproc> SwishCMS is a collection of scripts designed to make running a website quicker and easier. It is made up of a variety of subprojects that can all be linked together.
<lsproc> all i can think of just now :)
<sabdfl> homepage?
<lsproc> http://swishcms.berlios.de
<sabdfl> https://beta.launchpad.net/swishcms
<sabdfl> that's a "project group"
<sabdfl> it can include multiple products
<sabdfl> https://beta.launchpad.net/swishcontent
<sabdfl> that is the first product
<lsproc> ok
<sabdfl> in the first product, there are two series
<sabdfl> think of a series as a "major branch"
<sabdfl> or "branch of a stable release series"
<lsproc> ok
<sabdfl> there are TWO series
<sabdfl> one represents trunk
<sabdfl> mainline
<sabdfl> the other, 1.0
<lsproc> ok
<sabdfl> you should connect the dots in bzr
<lsproc> and trunk is the one in bazaar
<sabdfl> right now, they are probably the same branch in bazaar
<lsproc> anyway
<sabdfl> when you are ready to make your first 1.0 release, and split trunk and ongoing 1.0  development, they diverge
<sabdfl> make sense?
<lsproc> yes
<sabdfl> then you have a branch for 1.0, from which you make any updated 1.0.x releases
<sabdfl> and continue development on trunk
<lsproc> aha
<sabdfl> when you are gearing up for 2.x
<sabdfl> you create a 2.0 series
<sabdfl> make a bazaar branch
<sabdfl> and voila
<lsproc> ok
* lsproc grabs whiteboard pen
<lsproc> right
<sabdfl> what does swishnews do?
<lsproc> ever heard of cutenews?
<sabdfl> nup
<lsproc> well
<lsproc> its essentially a news script written in php
<sabdfl> news like a blog, or rss feed?
<lsproc> general news
<lsproc> http://cutephp.com/
<lsproc> they put it much better :)
<sabdfl> https://beta.launchpad.net/swishcms
<sabdfl> ok, both products are there now
<lsproc> i cant access the beta site :/
<sabdfl> take out the beta. from the URL
<lsproc> ok
<sabdfl> there is a bug in LP that prevents me from renaming one of those releases
<lsproc> so is it fixed now?
<sabdfl> roughly
<lsproc> is it possible to get rid of the 1.0a1 under https://launchpad.net/swishcontent/trunk?
<sabdfl> that's the bit that's blocked by a bug
<sabdfl> i'm just looking to see if this bug is filed already
<lsproc> ok
<sabdfl> or if i should file a new one
<sabdfl> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/4750
<sabdfl> it's private, but i can see it
<lsproc> can i access it on the public one?
<jamesh> lsproc: the bug is marked private.
<lsproc> jamesh, ok
<lsproc> sabdfl, so is everything done that can be done for now?
<sabdfl> yup
<lsproc> ok
<lsproc> many thanks :)
<sabdfl> i will subscribe you to that bug
<sabdfl> when it gets fixed, you will know
<lsproc> ok
<sabdfl> and then you can ask for the release to be renamed
<lsproc> ok
<lsproc> thanks
<lsproc> sabdfl, you seem to have control over swishnews
<sabdfl> fixed
<lsproc> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86846 in malone "7.04 Feisty Herd4: Can not prepare mount points "/", "/boot", "swap"  during the installation with live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86849 in launchpad "zope.testbrowser open() fails with relative URL" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86851 in malone "7.04 Feisty Herd4: gparted: constantly mounting partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86861 in launchpad "SinglePopupWidget only works with vocabulary registered by name" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86861
<jml_> bug 39464 says a fix has been committed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39464 in malone "Where's the bug reporter?" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39464 - Assigned to Brad Bollenbach (bradb)
<jml_> but afaict, there's been no activity on the bug since May 2006
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jml_> mpt: hi
<mpt> jml_, it was slightly in the pre-1.0 design (by moving "Bug details" from the left side of the page to the right), but the 1.0 design made it even worse than originally (by collapsing the portlet by default). I'll re-fix it shortly.
<mpt> It was fixed slightly, I mean.
<jml> mpt: are you planning on fixing it fully by moving the name of the reporter to be next to the text of the initial report?
<mpt> No, next to the bug number
<jml> hmm.
<mpt> Putting it very close to the description would be misleading, because descriptions can be edited by others
<jml> yeah.
<jml> my other question was about putting a record of those edits near the description :)
<jml> I can see how that might get cluttered. otoh, I really like knowing who wrote the text that I'm reading, particularly if they use the first person.
<mpt> jml, https://launchpad.canonical.com/BugHistory
<mpt> which I nag BjornT about every six months or so :-)
<jml> mpt: heh
<jml> well, I've added some comments to 39464
<jml> thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39464 in malone "Where's the bug reporter?" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86884 in launchpad ""Uses Bugs", "Doesn't use Translations" etc doesn't make sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86884
#launchpad 2007-02-22
<poolie> SteveA: hi, are you still awake?
<SteveA> poolie: no, I'm totally asleep
<poolie> ding ding
<SteveA> darn, rumbled
<thumper> stub: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileuaB63s.html can we speed this query up at all?  ddaa had it timed at 95 odd seconds
<stub> thumper: I'm looking at a way of removing the bloat from that table at the moment
<stub> (bah - isn't going to work)
<stub> thumper: You sure you want COUNT(Branch.id) and not COUNT(DISTINCT Branch.id) ?
<thumper> stub: why would it not be distinct?
<stub> Because you didn't tell it to be distinct?
<thumper> stub: it will be distinct as the product to branch gives one per branch, and the branch to revision gives one per branch
<stub> So it should always be 1?
<thumper> stub, no
<thumper> stub: but many of them are
<stub> At the moment, what you are asking for is identical to COUNT(*) or COUNT(Revision.id)
<thumper> stub: yeah, does it matter?
<thumper> count(*) would do
<stub> count(*) actually is faster, and raises fewer dba eyebrows in case that isn't what you really meant :)
<thumper> so, with count(*) is it much faster?
<stub> Takes 46ms on staging's db, so it is slow on production due to database bloat
<thumper> ah
<stub> (11 seconds)
<thumper> gee
<thumper> stub: do we know what is causing the bloat?
<stub> I will be able to vacuum that table at the same time rosetta schema updates are being done
<thumper> and why the auto-vacuum isn't?
<stub> thumper: Yes, and a work around in place until we can fix the bug in launchpad leaving transactions open
<stub> So we shouldn't see more bloat
<thumper> stub: ok, good
<stub> Oops.... gotta go. Back in 2 hours.
<ajmitch> hello thumper 
<thumper> ajmitch: hello
<thumper> ajmitch: still in the office?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> leaving in a few minutes, I think
<vil> hi, I have a question about bzr in LP.
<thumper> vil: shoot
<vil> I am registering a new product and would like to add cvs repo for it.
<vil> however, it consists of several cvs modules
<vil> how can i do that?
<vil> LP seems to take just a single module
<vil> https://launchpad.net/epic/trunk/+source
<thumper> vil: ddaa would be the person to answer that question most intelligbly
<thumper> yes you are right though, it will only import one module
<thumper> I think with the current system what you'd do is register a project
<thumper> and have one product per module
<thumper> we are looking at refactoring the branch import stuff, 
<thumper> but it won't be anytime in the next month or so
<thumper> now ddaa is on Paris time (UTC+1), so he won't be around for several hours
<vil> thumper, can i put a "me too" to some wishlist?
<thumper> vil: not really as we don't have a voting system to prioritise us :)
<thumper> but I'll note it
<vil> thumper, thx
<vil> thumper, anyway, i was wondering, what can LP give me, when it has registered a cvs or svn repo :)
<vil> can it be useful for new package versions so that you don't need to download new upstream yourself?
<thumper> vil: real soon now
<thumper> vil: there is also going to be email notifications for new revisions
<thumper> vil: have you considered a move to bzr?
<vil> thumper, yes, actually i am very interrested in maintaining packages under bzr
<vil> email notifications look promising
<thumper> vil: bzr is cool
<thumper> vil: branches registered in launchpad can be linked to bugs they are fixing, or specs they are implementing
<thumper> vil: there are also many cool things coming to do with working with branches
<vil> thumper, looking forward to it. i am still learning to use it, it is a bit different than svn
<lotusleaf> hi, I made a mistake and chose to delete my wiki account (I still have launchpad active account) because I didn't think I would be using it in the future and now I can't login when I want to, it says bad password
<lotusleaf> I can't mail myself the info because it's the launchpad info and it says im logged into launchpad so.. ;)
<lotusleaf> help, please? thanks for reading
<lotusleaf> I *could* mail myself the info but that would do no good as it would still say bad password :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44205 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller logging" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44205
<carlos> morning!
<lotusleaf> hi
<mdke> lotusleaf: ah, bad idea. you'll need one of elmo, Ng, Znarl or Spads to help you with that, wait and see if they are around
<Spads> lotusleaf: what is your wiki username?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86966 in launchpad ""OpenPGP keys" link in LaunchPad account not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86966
<sabdfl> morning morning lunchpadders
<lotusleaf> Spads: thanks, my wiki username is the same as here, lotusleaf :)
<lotusleaf> mdke: thanks :)
<mdke> np
<mdke> morning sabdfl 
<lotusleaf> mdke: I appreciate yours and Spads help :)
<mdke> :)
<mdke> we should probably remove the option of disabling your own account from the wiki if we have the opportunity
<lotusleaf> mdke: that would be a wonderful thing so others don't encounter this same issue :)
<Spads> lotusleaf: try now
<lotusleaf> Spads: thanks, one sec :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86959 in launchpad-bazaar "Long commit messages look bad on branch detail page" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86959
<lotusleaf> Spads: it works! \o/ problem solved! Thank you so much Spads & mdke for your kind time & attention ;)
<Spads> no problem
<Rohinton> so does launchpad sit on top of zope3?
<LarstiQ> Rohinton: nafaik, it uses parts of zope3
<LarstiQ> lifeless: shouldn't the wiki page of ~vcs-imports be changed?
<lifeless> LarstiQ: possibly :/
<Rohinton> so how far has the open sourcing of launchpad come?
<Rohinton> It's really a nice tool and I would like to use it at work... :)
<LarstiQ> Rohinton: fsvo, you _can_ use it at work
<Rohinton> Hmmm, I mean set it up in-house....
<LarstiQ> Rohinton: for that it's probably best to contact Canonical directly.
<cprov> good morning !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87012 in soyuz "Opening a new distrorelease before releasing the previous one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87012
<stub> Meeting time
<stub> Who is here?
<cprov> me
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<static> me
<bac> me
<mpt> me
<jamesh> me
<stub> carlos: ping
<carlos> me
<stub> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> me
<stub> jml: ping
<stub> (Is jml at these meetings, or proxied?)
<spiv> me
<ddaa> stub: at his option
<ddaa> but did not get his meeting bits for this week
<stub> mrevell: ping
<stub> salgado: ping
<jamesh> ddaa: did you get thumper's?
<salgado> stub, <salgado> me
<jamesh> (he CC'd me)
<ddaa> jamesh: no
<BjornT> me
<stub> barry sent apologies
<jamesh> ddaa: the message has a subject of "Launchpad meeting envoy"
<jamesh> ddaa: I can paste his lines if you want
<stub> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report (mpt)  * Bug tags  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests ----  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)  * Don't use rsync (SteveA)  * (other items) ----  * Three sentences
<stub> yay gaim
<stub> Next meeting, same time, same channel?
<ddaa> stub: actually yay firefox
<stub> Objections? People who can't make it?
<ddaa> jamesh: found tim's msg, in my junk box...
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 1st Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> So same time next week
<stub> Activity reports. Who is good, who ain't up to date?
<stub> I'm up to date
<bac> good
<jamesh> I'm not (but at a sprint)
<ddaa> same for jono's email
<static> up to date
<mpt> not up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<spiv> up to date
<cprov> I'm not (on sprint)
<stub> SteveA still seems to be head slacker, although I think his would just read 'interviews, phone'
<ddaa> update
<ddaa> up to date
<stub> danilos is on leave I take it
<jamesh> ddaa: I'll let you paste their 3 sentances then
<jamesh> stub: he is.
<stub> Thanks to people who are back on track.
<stub> Activity reports may seem annoying, but they do help others and even yourself when you try and work out what you have been doing the last week
<ddaa> thumper: up to date
<carlos> stub: yeah, danilo is on leave
<ddaa> jml: unspecified
<stub> No actions from last week. Yay.
<flacoste> stub: i'm handling the OOPS report as matsubara is on leave
<stub> So next is the OOPS report. Anyone doing that since matsubara isn't here?
* stub hands flacoste the mike
<flacoste> so this week top OOPS was bug #86171 Exception in Librarian caused outage (Confirmed, Critical, spiv) (~30 OOPSes)
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<flacoste> spiv: what's the status on this?
<stub> That is currently worked around (I hope)
<spiv> stub put a workaround in place.
<stub> Waiting for a real cherry pickable fix at some point
<spiv> There's a patch in the comments of that bug that I think fixes the most serious problem, but that needs testing.
<flacoste> ok, the workaround seems to work since I've not seen the oops anymore
<flacoste> after that we have bug #82938 The ~vcs-imports/+registeredbranches page exceeded its hardlimit and is now broken.(in progress, High, thumper) (~15 OOPSes)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82938 in launchpad-bazaar "The ~vcs-imports/+registeredbranches page exceeded its hardlimit and is now broken." [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82938 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<stub> Work around is simply to not update the last access time of served files, which is more informative than useful to the system.
<flacoste> ddaa: can you comment on thumper behalf?
* ddaa looks
<ddaa> those pages are now batched on beta
<ddaa> so that should fix the problem, I think
<jamesh> (once beta rolls out)
<flacoste> ok, then this bug should be updated to fix commited then
<stub> Do we want to back port, or disable that page via apache or similar?
<ddaa> stub: if you call that critical, there's no reason not to backport
<flacoste> the current priority is Hight though
<stub> I'm asking if it is critical really. I don't know how useful the page is to our users.
<flacoste> it OOPS about 5 times a day and from search bots really
<ddaa> it's not useful to users
<spiv> I've used it once or twice.
<flacoste> so i don't think it's worth the sweath, main effect is disable finding branches via Google
<stub> Ok. So I vote for leaving it until the beta rollout.
<ddaa> agreed
<spiv> It's a quick way to see if there's an import for a certain product.
<flacoste> next in line bug #86352 SchoolTool imported bugs have invalid subscribers (Undecided, Confirmed, unassigned) (~7 OOPses)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86352 in malone "SchoolTool imported bugs have invalid subscribers" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86352
<ddaa> flacoste: the branches are still crawlable through other paths
<spiv> Without necessarily knowing the exact name it's registered as.
<stub> And available on beta for those who care
<flacoste> main effect of this OOPS is that it affects SchoolTool and Zope3 bugs
<flacoste> which are two projects migrating to Launchpad
<stub> Is that jamesh? 
<flacoste> so we should be nice to them I think
<carlos> stub: yes
<ddaa> spiv: that should be superceded by https://code.beta.launchpad.net/+code/+products-with-code when this page becomes more useful
<flacoste> there is a discussion going between jamesh and BjornT as to what is the proper fix
<jamesh> I'll post to the mailing list about this problem.  The solution is either to change how the bug importer works and make some changes to the schooltool import, or to change the malone code that collects subscribers
<stub> So the crux is we have inactive users as assignees to bugs?
<flacoste> jamesh: can we come out with a quick data fix? 
<flacoste> stub: and subscribers
<flacoste> (as reporter, actually)
<ddaa> flacoste: stub: duh, ignore me, it's NOT batched yet
<stub> I can do a bulk reassignment, unsubscribe if we want.
<jamesh> flacoste: the few OOPS reports I saw came from an extra account for Tom Hoffman
<ddaa> but will be, soon :)
<jamesh> flacoste: we could probably do an admin merge of that account to paper over some of the problems
<flacoste> jamesh: indeed
<flacoste> who has admin merge privilege to fix this?
<stub> Me, SteveA, kiko, lifeless, elmo, mdz...
<BjornT> can we get a list of all invalid subscribers, assignees and reporters?
<stub> I can get you that report
<flacoste> MEETING ACTION: stub to get list of invalid subscribers, assignee and reports
<flacoste> MEETING ACTION: stub to merge tom hoffman extra account
<stub> np
<stub> I need the details if someone has already done the research
<flacoste> stub: i'll provide you them
<jamesh> We need to make a decision about this before doing the z3-dev import
<stub> (Our userbase is sizeable enough to worry about different people with similar or identical names)
<flacoste> MEETING ACTION: jamesh and BjornT to agree on a proper fix to this problem
<flacoste> stub: I know the duplicate account, i just don't have it on hand
<flacoste> so kiko being on vacation, I won't mention bug #30602, our top timeout.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<flacoste> other interesting timeout is bug #86361 Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout (Undecided, Confirmed, unassigned) (~40 timeouts last week, ~500 soft timeouts)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361
<flacoste> stub, BjornT this one seems related to the time it takes for each count(*) done on each words from the query
<flacoste> are we missing an index or something?
<stub> count is evil, but I'll have a look
<flacoste> MEETING ACTION: stub to analyse the guided file bug query slowness
<BjornT> there seems to be quite a lot of different queries taking a long time.
<flacoste> stub: you'll find example OOPSes referenced in the bug reports
<flacoste> bug report
<flacoste> if nobody else has any comments on the OOPS, i'm done
<stub> yup.
<stub> Bug report from mpt next
<mpt> There are 2111 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes, of which 13 are marked as Critical. The oldest six are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko, who's not here
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #78907 (distrorelease.txt test has a time bomb), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt> carlos, any progress on either of these this week?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78907 in rosetta "distrorelease.txt test has a time bomb" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78907 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt>  * Bug #48813 (Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency), Critical, Fix Committed, jml
<mpt>  * Bug #49989 (branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches), Critical, Fix Committed, jml
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48813 in launchpad-bazaar "Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48813 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49989 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<mpt>  jml, were you unable to get a cherrypick?
<flacoste> mpt: i think Bug #78907 is actually fix commited
<carlos> mpt: 78907 is fixed, I forgot to update its status
<ddaa> I got it cherrypicked yesterday
<ddaa> after much, much wrestling
<mpt> ok, carlos, ddaa, please update the respective statuses accordingly
<carlos> mpt: 46982 is still blocked, but I agreed with kiko in a plan to unblock it (didn't have time to do it while working on Feisty opening for translations and new DB schema deployment)
<mpt>  * Bug #78033 (Oops pages in 1.0 design are completely unformatted), Critical, In Progress, mpt
<mpt>  I'm pretty sure I've fixed this, but I need an oopsing URL to test it with. :-) I'll sort this out after the meeting.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78033 in launchpad "Oops pages in 1.0 design are completely unformatted" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78033 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt> ok, thanks carlos
<mpt> That's all stub, and just in time, as my laptop battery is going to die in a few seconds
<stub> Done with bugs?
<stub> Oops... sorry. Scroll was stuck.
<stub> Bug tags?
* mpt was wondering why it was so quiet
<stub> I think we are fine on that front, so production status with me
<stub> dge was commandeered this evening so we can test how things look after Rosetta data migration and table refactoring. I don't think anyone will care at the moment.
<stub> staging is currently unavailable, as it was disabled due to running the wrong code branch. I'm waiting on the admins to reenable it.
<stub> beta seems happy. Code updates should be happening every three hours.
<stub> The 'redirect members in the beta team to beta' code is live on the production boxes.
<stub> Had some fun with regressions with some production cherry picks, but I believe ddaa has it under control now.
<stub> Some queries on the branch table or related to the branch table have been getting major slowdowns as the table is majorly bloated. I have worked around the cause, so it shouldn't get any worse, but the existing bloat will remain until rosetta table refactoring is done, as I can do the branch table packing at the same time.
<stub> (that first line should read 'edge')
<stub> Patch for rosetta table refactoring is being tested, and will be rolled out asap. Perhaps Monday after PyCon.
<carlos> That will include Feisty translations opening
<ddaa> yeah, it looks like the supermirror regressions are now fixed, I'll submit various cherrypick requests in the near future for things that are already in production
<stub> It has been a busy week, so I've probably forgotten plenty of things.
<stub> ddaa: Ta. If I do any other updates before then, I'll leave the authserver and supermirror untouched.
<ddaa> yeah, but it's starting to get complicated, the sftp server and the supermirror cronscript now have each a diverged production branch...
<stub> ok. Feel free to keep notes on the LaunchpadProductionStatus wiki page.
<ddaa> Good idea.
<stub> Launchpad 1.0 status reports.
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<mpt> UI 1.0: Slow progress while the application front pages get redesigned.
<stub> That all this week?
<flacoste> AnswerTracker 1.0: missing renaming of some documentation, URLs and database tables.
<carlos> Rosetta 1.0: No changes this week (Brazil sprint + deployment of DB schema changes and Feisty opening)
<ddaa> Bazaar 1.0: missing a documentation page for "import your project", and a link for "register your branch"
<cprov> = Soyuz 1.0 =
<cprov> * PPA sprint: code review, concept proof & dogfood migration
<cprov> * NascentUpload: nascentupload-cataclysm WIP
<stub> * Escalation of creation of testbot for developers (bac) 
<ddaa> testbot?
<stub> I think lifeless took offense to one of my emails :)
<bac> stub: Continuation of the email discussion I started yesterday.
<stub> Worth taking meeting time for it?
<jamesh> ddaa: like PQM but doesn't commit after the tests pass :)
<bac> I have no dapper machine, tests don't run cleanly on edgy, so it would be nice to have a server that could run the tests on my branch, other than PQM
<bac> stub: dunno
<ddaa> jamesh: yay! but I had a "discussion" with sabdfl recently when he said that was a Bad Idea...
<ddaa> and I said he was wrong...
<stub> I think that is best to go via email. I think SteveA or kiko would need to escalate that.
<stub> * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<flacoste> bac: how come the test suite doesn't work on Edgy?
<bac> stub: ok.  i thought it was worth bringing up but not if this is the wrong venue.
<mrevell> stub: Apologies, I'll have to send the user affecting issue to the list
<stub>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> stub: As posted to the mailing list. If anyone has any comments, please let me know.
<stub> bac: No worries. I just don't think the required people are here and we are running short of time.
<stub>  * Don't use rsync (SteveA)
<stub> I think that is the same as last week at the moment.
<stub> So three sentences
<stub> DONE: Production and DBA stuff
<stub> TODO: OpenId, roll out rosetta updates
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<mrevell> DONE: Spoke at Skycon Ireland, Pycon materials, documentation, dealing with LP users, buzz report.
<mrevell> TODO: More docs, marketing materials list, general presentations on LP and Bzr, list pain points that LP and Bzr address.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: None.
<bac> DONE: mrevell/jono calls about UbuntuLive, submitting TOS bug for review, spec/code reading
<bac> TODO: bugwatcher research, read more specs, understand test infrastructure, go to PG8.2
<bac> BLOCKED: Bug 84921 in PendingReview
<Ubugtu> Bug 84921 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/84921 is private
<salgado> DONE: Some new TALES formatters, other small fixes and three days of holidays.
<salgado> TODO: Land the new formatters together with the image widget for the gotchis which also stores the heading icon, email catch up, code review and other random bits
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fixed 1.0 ui bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. fix more 1.0 ui bugs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<static> DONE: holiday, pycon preparations, recruiting
<static> TODO: PyCon, tell people about Launchpad and Bazaar, recruiting
<static> Blocked: no
<flacoste> DONE: reviews, bug fixes, fix search on 1.0 Answers front page, rename code, oops gardening
<flacoste> TODO: Rename support tracker URLs, bug fixes, reviews, SupportFAQSpec
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> flacoste: one issue is related to the dapper apt-ftparchive version, I remember of others.
<cprov> DONE: soyuz bug fixing, nascentupload-cataclysm & PPA sprint
<cprov> TODO: PPA sprint, distro-team task prioritization, remove warty/hoary archive
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: Rosetta sprint, RosettaDBSchema deployment testing, Feisty translations opening
<spiv> DONE: bzr smart server, reviews, help with supermirrorsftp and librarian production issues.
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server, reviews
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: application front page twiddling
<mpt> TODO: lots more twiddling, maybe get some 1.0-scheduled work done
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> TODO: RosettaDBSchema deployment, Feisty opening for translations, Firefox support
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: sprint (rosetta perf, soyuz code reviews)
<jamesh> TODO: sprint, go back to Australia, code reviews, storm integration
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: supermirror latency
<ddaa> TODO: supermirror latency
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Upgraded to Feisty & resolved issues. Read specs, db stuff. Started thinking and working on AutomaticBugBranchLinks. Some work on complete-branch-revision. Some UI fixes in pipeline.
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Do simplest possible first step for AutomaticBugBranchLinks.
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: None.
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: helped with complete branch revisions, batching of normal branch pages  (including +registeredbranches which is oopsing for vcs-imports), landed products with code (which also needs more work / different approach).
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: respond to review for email notification, private branches, more tests for batched pages, work on dbschema refactoring
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: no
* ddaa EOF
<stub> Any reviewer want to push bac's branch to the top of the queue as it is a blocker?
<bac> stub: It is a legal wording change, so I think SteveA needs a go at it.
<flacoste> bac: how is that blocking you?
<static> bac: I can try to sit down with Steve at PyCon and look at the wording together
<bac> flacoste: i think i may have mischaracterized it.
<flacoste> bac: it's all-right, i also something put stalled review in my BLOCKED sentence to get some traction around it ;-)
<stub> I think of blocked as being you might miss some deadline unless someone else gets a move on.
<bac> stub: will remember for future.
<stub> I think that is MEETING OVER anyway
<flacoste> at least, you have something to do that you can't do unless this is unblocked
<flacoste> thanks stub!
<stub> yer
<mrevell> Apologies for missing the beginning everyone. I was in a RL meeting.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks guys
* carlos -> lunch
* bac -> breakfast
<ddaa> stub: bac: in my understanding BLOCKED is just for anything that's preventing you from making progress on one of your pipelines...
<bac> stub: are the PG8.2 packages you mentioned available yet?  
<BugMaN> hi! i'm trying launchpad beta, in particular bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ but the form to make a product search don't seem to work, when i click to "search bug reports" the system return to the malone homepage
<BjornT> hi BugMaN. that's a known problem (bug 84800), and it should be fixed within day or two.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84800 in malone "no way to jump to a bug from frontpage of beta UI" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84800 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<BugMaN> BjornT: ok thanks :)
<BjornT> np :)
<geser> is the soyuz product the right place to file bugs for problems with the buildds?
<salgado> geser, yep, it is
<newz2000> how do I set someone up so that they can triage bugs?
<newz2000> (on ubuntu-website product)
<ddaa> newz2000: I though anybody was allowed to fool around with bugs
<newz2000> I don't know... Chris Kenyon just said to set him and CJA up so that they could do it. I've never had to do that before.
<newz2000> Maybe that's why
<ddaa> I would like to know what is it they cannot do...
<jamesh> fiddling with importance is restricted
<jamesh> that and milestone
<newz2000> oh, that's what he wants to do
<newz2000> prioritize
<ddaa> jamesh: it's restricted to who?
<jamesh> ddaa: looks like they must be the product bug contact or have edit permissions on the product
<newz2000> So the bug contact is a team, if they become members of the team it'll be ok?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> maybe the driver comes into it somewhere too
<jamesh> not sure
<ddaa> I think driver only has to do with specs...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87058 in malone "Instruction  'Yes, define new tag' is misleading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87058
<cprov-lunch> /nick cprov
<cprov> I'm glad I didn't typed my pass public again ...
<carlos> cprov: ;-)
<newz2000> salgado: what time has the mirror prober been finishing its work lately?
<salgado> newz2000, usually before 1000 UTC, but I think I didn't get today's notification, so it may not have finished yet
<newz2000> salgado: do we run that more frequently than daily closer to release? I know we did for Edgy, but don't know if that was becaues of our mirror problems, or if that was standard operating procedure
<salgado> newz2000, that was the first time we did it, but I think it can be considered standard procedure
<newz2000> ok. thanks
<salgado> do we have dates for the beta already?
<medders> does anyone know how id remove a branch from launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87076 in malone "Merging two Persons may cause the resulting Person to be subscribed twice to bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87077 in soyuz "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<ddaa> medders: I do
<ddaa> medders: you don't
<ddaa> but depending on why you want to remove it, there are ways to make you happy
<ddaa> medders: why do you want to remove a branch?
<medders> ddaa: it's not really being used
<ddaa> medders: then why not set the branch status "Abandoned"?
<ddaa> it will not appear in branch listings by default
<medders> ddaa: would that remove it from a specification too?
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> I do not think so, but it's a different problem...
<ddaa> medders: you should be able to remove a branch-spec link...
<ddaa> medders: if you cannot, it's a bug
<medders> ddaa: excellent, cheers, I'll do that now :)
<jamesh> medders: there is a delete button on the branch-spec link page
<medders> jamesh: I've just found that one but unfortunatly it isn't working, I get a 'Page Not Found' error. I'm using the beta so it might just be a bug with that.
<jamesh> that's weird
<jamesh> what URL are you getting the "page not found" error on?
<medders> yeah, I'm filing a bug about that now
<medders> jamesh: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/enhanced-preferred-apps/+branch/matt-medland/+junk/enhanced-default-apps/+status
<jamesh> medders: the link has been deleted.  it should have redirected you to the specification when you clicked the Delete button
<medders> jamesh: ot sent me straight to the error page
<medders> jamesh: do you want the OOPS code?
<jamesh> okay
<medders> jamesh: OOPS-418BC429
<jamesh> medders: okay.  That's just a 404 error.  Did you see the status form before hand?
<jamesh> (a form that lets you edit the spec-branch link summary or delete the spec-branch link)
<medders> jamesh: I did, but now that I can't (presumably because the link has been deleted)
<jamesh> medders: okay.  Did you get redirected to the spec page after deleting the link?
<medders> jamesh: nope :(
<jamesh> weird
<medders> yeah, it might of been a one off. Should I leave the bug report for now?
<jamesh> file the bug
<jamesh> if we can't reproduce it it might get closed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87094 in launchpad "links in help panel text are hard to use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87094
<jamesh> but it doesn't hurt much
<medders> jamesh: will do :)
<medders> jamesh: who did the design work for the beta? I think it's really good. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87098 in soyuz "Merging people fails when they have PPA with the same name" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87098
<jamesh> medders: we contracted a design company, but sabdfl and mpt have had a fair bit of input too
<medders> jamesh: I thought it looked fairly professional, i think it's good that they're slapping the gloss on. It probably makes it more appealing for businesses to use it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87100 in launchpad "Page Not Found Error when deleting a code link from a spec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87100
<arnason> When will Launchpad be synched. with the source of Ubuntu? I would like to see me translations in context...
<sabdfl> ddaa: abandoned branches should not show on specs or branches, good catch - please file a bug!
<sabdfl> medders: ^
<ddaa> sabdfl: ITYM "should not show on specs or bugs"
<sabdfl> ddaa: driver *should* have to do with both specs and bugs, determining if they will be addressed in a particular release
<ddaa> I am bit of two minds about it... but I'll file the bug.
<ddaa> https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bugs
<ddaa> sabdfl: ^ do not you think that the "critical" bug icon is hard to tell apart from the "high" bug icon?
<ddaa> sabdfl: maybe adding some glow to critical bugs would help... "it's so red hot important it's glowing"...
<sabdfl> jamesh, BjornT, stub: malone should learn to deal with inactive users who are subscribers to bugs.
<sabdfl>  - we have a "subscribe someone" feature, which should allow you to subscribe someone who is not active, AND should let you create a profile for an unknown user and mail them in the process.... they will be inactive till they respond
<sabdfl>  - people will want to be able to "become inactive", and if they are subscribers to bugs we don't want malone to OOPS
<ddaa> sabdfl: https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/87121
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87121 in launchpad-bazaar "Abandoned branches should now appear on specs and bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> duh, typo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87118 in launchpad ""critical" bug icon looks too much like "high" in beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87121 in launchpad-bazaar "Abandoned branches should NOT appear on specs and bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87121
<medders> sabdfl: cheers :)
<sabdfl> ddaa: yes, sorry, abandoned branches should not show on specs or bugs
<sabdfl> ddaa: i'm not convinced of the merits of the red-scale on the bug images yet, at all
<sabdfl> i think the test of the importance should get colorised, but that's different
<sabdfl> what do you think about coloured bug pictures?
<ddaa> I found it convenient
<ddaa> the bug icons draw the eye, that's the first thing one sees
<sabdfl> should it be?
<ddaa> well, I guess you could remove them entirely
<ddaa> and maybe put the importance column first
<ddaa> the brain is good at reading words too
<sabdfl> that's what i've done with specs, works well there
<sabdfl> the coloured images may be useful in places like the "latest bugs" portlets
<sabdfl> we'll see
<ddaa> generally as badges...
<ddaa> if we want to go down that road
<ddaa> a coloured bug is compact way to convey that a branch/spec is associated to an important bug
<sabdfl> right, though i don't want multiple badges on an item
<sabdfl> i.e. the multiple-branch-badges-on-one-bug idea is bong
<sabdfl> same with multiple bugs on one branch
<ddaa> not my idea :)
<ddaa> I guess in the case of bug, the badge should be in the colour of the highest importance bug
<sabdfl> that would make sense, yes
<swarog> hello
<swarog> importing gpg key fails even so key is present at keyserver.ubuntu.com
<swarog> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xDEBEB396DFF6F9FC
<sabdfl> interesting
<sabdfl> swarog: you need to speak with cprov
<jamesh> LP is using a different internal keyserver now
<jamesh> so there could be a propagation delay
<swarog> sabdfl: about what?
<cprov> swarog: I will check for you, one sec.
<swarog> cprov: thanks
<cprov> swarog: you have priv msg, your key seems to be damaged
<cprov> swarog: your key was created in the future :)
<cprov> swarog: as you said, it will get valid in 20 minutes or so (doesn't matter how weird it seems to be).
<swarog> :) 
<swarog> i guess so
<cprov> swarog: your key is working now.
<LaserJock> hmm, where did kiko and mrevell go?
<LaserJock> they must be hiding from me :-)
<atoponce> question: i ordered my business cards, and realize that i have a bad email (@ubuntu.com) address, which is my fault
<atoponce> so, if i change my launchpad account to match the email, then i should be good
<atoponce> i've tried managing the address, but it's not sending the confirmation to mp preferred email
<atoponce> any ideas?
<atoponce> it *was* aaron.toponce, now it's atoponce
<mdke> what do you mean by "managing the address"?
<atoponce> setting the email addresses for the account
<mdke> is it currently the way you want it?
<mdke> atoponce@ubuntu.com?
<atoponce> yes
<mdke> ok. you should wait a couple of days to see if it updates automatically, then seek admin help if it doesn't
<atoponce> ok. will do. thx
<thumper> morning all
<swarog> cprov: it works, thanks
<cprov> swarog: you're welcome, but I did nothing, thank the machine clock ;)
<jamesh> or curse your local machine's clock :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87176 in soyuz "Broken implementation of  IDistroReleaseSourcePackageRelease" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87187 in malone "7.04 Feisty Herd4: Does not eject the Live CD when restarting the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87193 in malone "Add view where bugs (and specs?) for a product are grouped by person" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87193
<sabdfl> SteveA: ping
#launchpad 2007-02-23
<Lathiat> hrm, how does one add an upstream bug tracker in the beta UI
<Lathiat> ah the distro stuff does it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87211 in launchpad "(beta-ui) Bug watch edit page has weird message in corner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87212 in launchpad "(beta-ui) Text for list of branches/distribution version are too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87213 in launchpad "(beta-ui) Distro/product location item shows down arrow yet no menu pops out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41913 in malone "Automatically cross-reference related bugs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41913
<bdmurray> anybody around? I have a question about an lp url / malone query
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87221 in malone "[beta]  comment field collapsed while i was typing in it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87221
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt
<mpt> sabdfl, still around?
<etank> there is a loco team that is using https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kentucky
<etank> the owner wants to make me the owner but he has deactivated his membership
<etank> is there anyway that the team can be deleted or set to my username?
<etank> i am currently the owner of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ky and we would like to change the name to match the naming convention of other the LoCo teams
<lifeless> well the easiest is for that owner to reactivate and pass it on, but failing that please submit a request in 'answers', and we'll get a lp admin to look into it. Be sure to include as much info as possible. Thanks!
<etank> thank you
<etank> thats what we were thinking
<etank> is there a way to delete the team in question and rename our team to ubuntu-kentucky
<etank> that way the current members don't have to join a new team
<mpt> etank, there is no way for non-admins to delete teams at the moment
<etank> mpt: ok. so to do that we would need to create a ticket?
<bdmurray> Why does this url work?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?&ield.status=Rejected&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.co
<bdmurray> mponent=1&field.component=2
<bdmurray> whoops
<bdmurray> http://tinyurl.com/3aebyy
<bdmurray> if you look at the url the first field word is missing the f
<mpt> Cool, that's the first time I've seen that error
<bdmurray> but the query still seems to work and returns a different value than one with the f
<mpt> "Safari cant open the page http://tinyurl.com/3aebyy because the page doesnt exist. Make sure the address for the page is correct."
<mpt> ah, it's a 301 without a Content-Location
<bdmurray> That's odd I swear I tested it
<bdmurray> mpt: how about this one? http://tinyurl.com/34bo7n
<mpt> and Epiphany just gives me a blank page
* mpt reports a bug on Epiphany
<mpt> bdmurray, I'm guessing that Launchpad has been trained to ignore unknown parameters
<bdmurray> mpt: that's interesting and does seem to be the case
<bdmurray> when I remove the whole firest field.status area I get the same quantity of results
<bdmurray> s/firest/first/
<mpt> besides which, all those parameters shouldn't start with "field.", that's just noise
* mpt reports a bug on that too
<Lathiat> bdmurray: you realist the first param you pasted had no f on field?
<bdmurray> Lathiat: yes, that's what concerned me.  that it worked w/o the f.
<bdmurray> smart correction could be misleading
<etank> mpt: is creating a ticket the only way to get a team deleted from launchpad?
<etank> mpt: if so would the owner of the team have to make the request?
<mpt> etank, it's the only way at the moment
<mpt> It's not necessary for it to be the owner, though that makes it easier for us to believe :-)
<etank> how can an owner that deactivated their membership on a team reactivate it
<etank> there are no active members on it at all at this time
<mpt> That would be a bug in Launchpad
<etank> are you talking about the fact that their is now owner or team members active?
<mpt> Yes.
<mpt> It's something we didn't consider during the design.
<etank> so do you think that it is possible for the owner to reactivate the account themselves
<etank> he is saying that he is getting errors when he tries
<mpt> What sort of errors?
* etank is checking with him
<etank> if it helps here is the link to the team with the issue https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kentucky
<mpt> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411051
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 411051 in Mozilla interaction ""301 Moved Permanently" without Location header causes blank page" [Minor,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to epiphany-maint@gnome.bugs
<etank> mpt: i created the launchpad ticket.
<etank> mpt: i hope i gave enough info in it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87228 in launchpad "No option to say a project uses Malone!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87229 in launchpad "Stop prefixing every URL parameter with "field."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87229
<mpt> ok
<mpt> etank, as you can see, ^^^ I'm reporting the relevant bugs
<etank> so you are reporting the one about the ability for a team to have no active members?
<etank> if not then i can create it.
<mpt> I'll get to it, I don't mind if you do first :-)
<etank> I'll take care of it for you then. 
<mpt> ok
<mpt> oh, sorry etank, I was confusing you with bdmurray 
<etank> so have you done that one? i don't want to duplicate it.
<mpt> no, I haven't
<etank> mpt: the bug has been reported
<mpt> bdmuarry, reported bug 87232
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87232 in malone "Don't just ignore unknown search parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87232 in malone "Don't just ignore unknown search parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87233 in malone "it's too hard to switch from one affect package to another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87234 in launchpad "Teams with no active members." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87234
<bdmurray> mpt: cool thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87255 in malone "SIS630 comp. bus not detected, module not inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87261 in launchpad "Re: Administrative merge of tom-hoffman-mac and tom-hoffman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87261
<mdke> is there a way to merge teams yet?
<mdke> bug 29177 is still hanging around
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29177 in launchpad "Allow merging of teams (and specifically merge ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29177 - Assigned to Diogo Matsubara (matsubara)
<mdke> it's the second oldest high priority bug in Launchpad, by the looks of things
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<mdke> carlos: what's the current eta for opening of translations? Just so that I know when I need to try and sort ubuntu-docs out by
<carlos> I hope anytime next week, but I'm still testing the process
<carlos> so take it as 'quite soon'
<mdke> ok :)
<mdke> heya mrevell 
<mpt> hi mrevell 
<Laser_away> mrevell!
<mrevell> hi!
<mrevell> Oooh, what's going on?
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<mrevell> Hello, everyone :)
<mdke> carlos: there are no strings currently under feisty/ubuntu-docs, is that intentional or should I get worried?
<mrevell> Laser_away: :) BTW I have some news for you, pm...
<carlos> mdke: feisty is not yet open, so that's normal...
<mdke> carlos: fine. Is there any way I can test things are working?
<carlos> what do you mean?
<mdke> well, I'd like to check the templates are there, for example
<mdke> given that I've changed all the template names since last release
<Laser_away> mrevell: did you see my pm?
<carlos> mdke: you will need to wait until we open Feisty, sorry
<mdke> carlos: ok
<mrevell> Laser_away: I'm replying to you.
<mrevell> Laser_away: Are you not seeing my replies?
<Laser_away> nope :(
<mrevell> mdke: Thanks for your email, most helpful. Had a rushed couple of days, but will reply, promise :)
<mrevell> Laser_away: Now?
<mdke> mrevell: np, lemme know how I can help more
<mrevell> mdke: Thanks :)
<Laser_away> mrevell: got it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87281 in soyuz "Build page is a mess in the 1.0 layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87281
<cprov> good morning !
<sabdfl> hey cprov
<cprov> sabdfl: hi, how are you ?
<sabdfl> excellent thanks
<sabdfl> machining through 1.0 UI fixes here
<sabdfl> cprov: i'dlike to discuss putting package / build information on code.lp.n/ubuntu
<sabdfl> right now the "code" facet of a distribution is non-existent
<sabdfl> i think this should list: builders, recent uploads (not yet built), recently published...
<sabdfl> that's the "code" of a distro
<sabdfl> i can have a stab at this page if you'd like but might need some help
<cprov> sabdfl: makes sense to me, most of the information you mentioned is already there (but spread)
<sabdfl> exactly
<sabdfl> or in weird places, like /buildfarm/
<sabdfl> do we have any specific association of builder and distro?
<sabdfl> i.e. is it possible to devote builders to distros?
<sabdfl> i would expect not
<sabdfl> yet
<cprov> sabdfl: I'm not sure, if I'll have time for this next week, though. I need to push NSS (native-sync-source) implementation and other minor tasks for feisty+1 ..
<jamesh> being about to browse the previous builds and build queue entries associated with a particular distro would be useful though
<jamesh> (of course, the subset of builds related to Ubuntu is pretty much all builds right now ...)
<cprov> jamesh: ubuntu/+builds, no ?
<jamesh> cprov: maybe make that the defaultView for IDistribution for CodeLayer?
<jamesh> so that it displays at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu?
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> jamesh: yes, that will be really sane (now that you mentioned)
<jamesh> would also need to set the facet for the page too, so it gets the correct styling
<cprov> jamesh: the same for DR, DAR & SP (probably other related pages as well, like DSP and DSPR for instance)
<cprov> jamesh: it should be trivial
<cprov> jamesh: however, I'm not sure about the "+builds" on root (IBuilderSet and childs), It doesn't belong directly to anything.
<cprov> jamesh: as described in bug 87281
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87281 in soyuz "Build page is a mess in the 1.0 layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87314 in launchpad "Distros top contributors are duplicated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87314
<sabdfl> cprov: on root is different
<SteveA> sabdfl: hi
<sabdfl> hey SteveA
<sabdfl> how're y'all
<ddaa> I'm quite puzzled as to why people assume things cannot be renamed in launchpad...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87326 in soyuz "Support PPA Renaming and Reassignment" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87327 in soyuz "Soyuz Archive Indexes needs to be compressed" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #4002 in soyuz "Build system support for PPA" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30450 in soyuz "Poppy PPA support and cleanup" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56079 in soyuz "Publisher support for PPA" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56080 in soyuz "Upload system support for PPA" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56084 in soyuz "Web UI for PPA" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30983 in soyuz "upload policy engine needs simplification" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #32261 in soyuz "Buildmaster doesn't ensure the package was accepted before mark the build as FULLYBUILT" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32261
<mtaylor> so how do I convince someone to make a new project? 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87343 in rosetta "British localisation spelling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87355 in launchpad-bazaar "loggerhead uses bdb" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87370 in malone "'who reported this bug?' non-obvious in beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87370
<zachtib> hey, I uploaded an updated translation .pot for my project on launchpad, how do i know if it's been approved yet?
<zachtib> nevermind, i see now that it is
<mdz> jamesh: is it known that the redirect to beta lands on the home page, rather than the original page requested, when a login is required?
<jamesh> mdz: don't know.  You could file a bug report
<LaserJock> BjornT: regarding bug #79671, how long do you estimate before it'll be rolled out?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79671 in malone "Allow +filebug?tag=... URLs for pre-setting tags" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79671 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Fujitsu> static: ping.
<Fujitsu> static: (regarding blocking of a particular IP on LP)
#launchpad 2007-02-24
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<ajmitch> good afternoon mpt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87471 in launchpad "Grey text is unnecessarily difficult to read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87471
<sistpoty> hi
<sistpoty> how can I make the member techboard an administrator of the team motu?
<ajmitch> they should be owner
<ajmitch> so I think dholbach should change that
<sistpoty> *cough*
<ajmitch> heh
* sistpoty just deactivated ogra
<ajmitch> oh my
<sistpoty> at least I wasn't stupid enough to rip myself of admin privileges yet *g*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87483 in launchpad "Need "Register a product" action button images" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87483
<sabdfl> morning mpt
<Fujitsu> Hi sabdfl.
<sabdfl> hey Fujitsu
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: liking the beta?
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: It's soooo much better in a lot of ways :) Still needs some improvements, obviously.
<sabdfl> yup, but i think we will start pushing it harder in a week or two once the initial cleanup is done
<Fujitsu> Sounds good.
<Fujitsu> It should be less of a maze, with the application tabs, for example.
<sabdfl> agreed, it has a much more consistent and understandable navigation system
<Fujitsu> Some of it (parts of the navigation within distribution source packages, for example) is still pretty terrible.
<sabdfl> yes, agreed
<Fujitsu> It's one of the most complex mazes I've found in such a web application, unfortunately.
<mpt> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> morning mpt
<sabdfl> good day?
<mpt> SMTP problems, but apart from that, yes
<Fujitsu> mpt: Are there any improvements in line for the distro source package stuff on LP? Or should I complain to somebody else?
<sabdfl> mpt: will merge your branch into mine shortly
<sabdfl> there is a test failure i'm fixing, then i'll send it off to PQM too
<sabdfl> thanks for the update
<sabdfl> let's speak again monday morning my time, and we'll identify more snags
<mpt> ok
<sabdfl> mpt: do you have any unmerged work at this stage?
<mpt> yes, the work I'm doing right now :-)
<sabdfl> ok then :-)
<sabdfl> i just don't want to create unnecessary conflicts
<sabdfl> if you could leave time at the end of your day to make sure your work passes page tests, then push the branch and ping me, i will integrate, review and possibly land it
<sabdfl> main thing I want to get right this w/e is the navigation between /products/, /distributions/, /meetings/ and /people/
<sabdfl> if you could get the template for that right I will happily do the menus
<sabdfl> i will also fix up those pages to deal with the register-if-you-could-not-find-it cases
<sabdfl> though of course they will just be rough links and will have to wait for action buttons
<mpt> I have numerous other lists of problems to fix too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87497 in launchpad "Tab (facet) text should not be customizable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87497
<sabdfl> ok, let's get as many of the one-liners and easy fixes in as possible this w/e
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87499 in blueprint ""Register a spec" button should be "Register a blueprint"" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87513 in rosetta "Combine "Change" and "Filter" buttons on translation page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87513
* mpt wishes Launchpad's test suite had a progress meter
<sabdfl> ...that only moved in one direction...
<mpt> oh, that would be a bonus
* mpt wishes usplash's progress meter went only in one direction, too ;-)
<sabdfl> mpt: it does!
<mpt> In Edgy at least, it goes in one direction on startup, the other direction on shutdown
<sabdfl> mpt: i'm changing the order of these action items on the products/distros/sprints pages
<mpt> I guess someone thought that was cute...
<sabdfl> the "switch views" links should be at the top, then the "register" and "show all" ones
<mpt> ok
<sabdfl> mpt: oh, that's because shutting down is not the unwinding of starting up
<sabdfl> it's a train leaving a station
<sabdfl> also, the capitalisation of the menus should I think be "Show projects" not "Show Projects"
<sabdfl> sentence caps
<mpt> 1.1!
<mpt> Seriously, that would be an easy but very long task
<sabdfl> i'll do it
<sabdfl> just for the menus i touch today
<mpt> I think the inconsistency would look bad - better to change it in one go
<Fujitsu> Speaking of consistency... Is the lack of it on the action (`Report a bug', 'File a ticket', 'Translate') buttons on product pages known/deliberate?
<mpt> Fujitsu, if you're referring to "Ask a question" being slightly different from the others, yes, that's known and not deliberate
<Fujitsu> mpt: That's the one. Good.
<Fujitsu> It does look somewhat odd at the moment.
<sabdfl> mpt: the watermarks don't use a consistent amount of space
<sabdfl> as a result, it looks like the text is jumping around
<sabdfl> when it isn't
<sabdfl> need to get that fixed
<mpt> They are different sizes, yes
<mpt> ranging from ~70px to ~100px
<sabdfl> yowser
<sabdfl> that's terrible
<sabdfl> they should occupy the same size, and left/right/top/bottom whitespace should be consistent
<sabdfl> please won't you drop usman a note?
<sabdfl> thanks
<mpt> ok
<BjornT> mpt: you get a progress indication if you supply -p to the test runner
* mpt resists the temptation to Ctrl+C to try that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87518 in launchpad "Watermarks should be a consistent size" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52806 in rosetta "interface: "next" should be at the bottom, too" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87525 in rosetta ""New translation" box out of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87525
<kgoetz> i'm wondering if its posible to disable displaying the 'tags' list. i'm finding this list is longer then the useful content on  the page, and probably takes more bandwidth
<kgoetz> for the record, theres tags there
<kgoetz> * 798 tags
<kgoetz> mmm. i'm off to sleep, but question remains ;)
<kgoetz> night all
<dsas> hi, I'm wondering if I could be added to the launchpad-beta-testers team? I applied and sent an email to matt revell nearly two weeks ago saying I won't post any screenshots...
<sabdfl> dsas: done
<cbx33> does LP authenticate you via your gpg key when uploading and commiting to bzr branches?
<dsas> cbx33: ssh key 
<cbx33> ahh ok
<cbx33> thanks dsas
<dsas> sabdfl: cool, thanks!
<sabdfl> np
<dsas> wow, this looks great.
* dsas plays
<cbx33> ok, if someone wants to check otu a branch on LP for commiting to
<cbx33> is it 
<cbx33> bzr branch <sftp://branch etc>
<sabdfl> cbx33: roughly, yes
<sabdfl> that will branch
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> thanks sabdfl 
<sabdfl> if you want to checkout, i think you use bzr checkout url://
<cbx33> ahh i see
<sabdfl> difference is where you commit to
<cbx33> i mean I am in a team on LP with another user
<cbx33> ahhh i see
<sabdfl> typically, i branch to a local dir, hack hack hack local, commit offline etc, then push
<cbx33> that's what I want to do
<sabdfl> cbx33: ok, then you probably want to checkout a shared branch
<sabdfl> you both then commit to the same place
<cbx33> yes
<sabdfl> LP acts like a free file storage space then
<cbx33> well i want us both to push to the same place???
<cbx33> currently I push to it
<dsas> which would be bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/product/branchname
<cbx33> so does my team mate need to branch or checkout?
<sabdfl> ok, slow down
<sabdfl> separate two concepts
<sabdfl> one concept is the "branch", which has a lot of history associated with it
<sabdfl> that's where all the old revisions are stored
<cbx33> right
<sabdfl> when you commit, that gets updated
<sabdfl> the other concept is your "working directory" or "working tree" (because in bzr it's the whole directory tree in one)
<sabdfl> when you checkout, you leave the branch where it is, and you create a local working directory
<sabdfl> inside that, when you commit, the changes are recorded in the branch that you checked out
<cbx33> ahh i see
<cbx33> so at the moment I must have a branch
<cbx33> as when i commit it's local
<cbx33> and I push to the location
<cbx33> right?
<sabdfl> so if you do "bzr checkout lp:~team/product/branch" you are creating a local working directory, but the branch stays at lp
<sabdfl> cbx33: exactly right
<cbx33> so...
<cbx33> would it be safe/good idea for my team mate to branch out too?
<sabdfl> when you do "bzr branch lp:xxx" you are making a local branch
<sabdfl> cbx33: sure
<sabdfl> BUT
<sabdfl> then he should not push to the shared location
<sabdfl> he will overwrite any changes
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> sooo
<cbx33> if iwanted him to be able to commit to the server.....
<cbx33> would he have to checkout instead
<cbx33> and me too?
<sabdfl> so... if you want a shared branch, you create the team, push to a branch for the team, then BOTH check it out
<sabdfl> then you can ALSO branch it locally
<cbx33> ok...
<sabdfl> now you have two things
<cbx33> or you can do commit --local i hear ?
<sabdfl> a local working directory of the shared branch
<sabdfl> and a branch+working directory
<sabdfl> do your work in the branch
<sabdfl> merge into the local-wd-of-checkout
<sabdfl> commit
<cbx33> jee this gets confusing
<cbx33> hehe
<sabdfl> it's easier with pictures
<sabdfl> and once you get it, you fly
<cbx33> if i checkout...i saw someone say you can commit --local ?
<sabdfl> bzr is the easiest of the distributed ones to use
<sabdfl> yes, i believe you can, but have never used that so don't know how it works
<cbx33> i have used it for a while....but not..."properly"
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> thanks sabdfl that's a great help
<cbx33> how do i create the branch from the checkout?
<sabdfl> hmmm
<cbx33> my local one i mean
<sabdfl> try just bzr branch checkoutdir newdir
<cbx33> ok
<sabdfl> it might automatically fetch the stuff from the branch associated with that checkoutdir
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> sabdfl, if I want to check for updates
<cbx33> I presume I'd have to first run bzr update in the chreckout?
<cbx33> then again in the working branch?
<sabdfl> the working branch and the checkout are different
<sabdfl> so, if you are in the working tree, and do update, it looks at the branch and says "are there new commits in this branch since I was last updated"
<sabdfl> if your buddy committed to the shared branch, those changes will come into your checkout working directory
<sabdfl> and you may have to resolve conflicts
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what if i worked in my checkout?
<sabdfl> now, if you then cd to the working BRANCH you made locally (it's actually a workingtree+branch)
<sabdfl> and do bzr update
<sabdfl> then you will see "nothing to do"
<sabdfl> why?
<sabdfl> because nobody else is committing to your local branch
<sabdfl> make sense?
<sabdfl> in the WT of the checkout, someone else might commit to the shared branch
<sabdfl> so bzr update will look for that
<sabdfl> but in a local branch (which is a WT+branch), your buddy can't commit to that
<sabdfl> so bzr update will never see anything there new
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> so
<sabdfl> bzr merge is what you want
<cbx33> is it just bad practice to "work" in my checkout
<sabdfl> will pull in new revisions from the shared branch into your local WT+branch
<sabdfl> cbx33: no
<sabdfl> the bzr developers often do that 
<sabdfl> when they are rapidly collaborating
<sabdfl> (i think they know how to commit locally with a checkout too)
<sabdfl> if say they are offline and want to commit
<sabdfl> bzr gives you this flexibility
<sabdfl> but MOST people don't need this
<sabdfl> i've never used a shared branch and checkout
<sabdfl> i just use branches
<sabdfl> however
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> it seems less complicated
<sabdfl> in order to make it perform better, i use another concept that I haven't told you about
<sabdfl> ready for it?
<cbx33> yup
<sabdfl> ok
<cbx33> oh hang on 2 secs
<cbx33> I'm getting my team mate to join
<sabdfl> what i have been describing as a "Branch" is actually 2 things
<encompass> ok
<sabdfl> too late - he missed the early stuff, so this will be confusing
<sabdfl> sorry encompass
<cbx33> bno he hasn't
<sabdfl> ok
<cbx33> I've been pasting
<sabdfl> ok
<encompass> howdy
<sabdfl> so what i've been calling a "Branch" is 2 things
<sabdfl> first, it's a "cloud of revisions"
<sabdfl> second, it's a "listing of the sequence of revisions that describes the history of THIS branch"
<encompass> ok
<encompass> I get that
<sabdfl> you can actually separate those two
<cbx33> oh really?
<sabdfl> and share the "cloud of revisions" across multiple branches
<sabdfl> think about it
<sabdfl> the cloud of revisions contains EVERY version of EVERY file that has EVER existed
<cbx33> yeh i see
<sabdfl> if you make a new branch, and put 1 commit on it, you may touch, say 5 files
<sabdfl> why store ALL the other revisions as well?
<sabdfl> more importantly, why not put all of them into one shared cloud?
<sabdfl> you have to keep the history of each branch separate
<encompass> that way everyone gets changes at once
<sabdfl> encompass: yes, if they are all sharing the cloud
<sabdfl> but usually, this shared storage is all done locally
<encompass> k
<cbx33> indeed
<sabdfl> what i'm describing now is called a repo
<sabdfl> for repository
<sabdfl> if i make a repository, and then underneath it I do a "bzr branch", all the revisions will be stored in the repo, and the branch sequence-of-revisions history gets stored in the branch
<sabdfl> the sequence detail is tiny
<sabdfl> compared to the cloud of revisions
<sabdfl> so, this means then that when I merge into my branch from yours, all the revisions i have never seen before go into the cloud
<sabdfl> if I then merge from someone else, and you already provided me with a bunch of those revisions, I don't need to get them from you
<sabdfl> sorry, from them
<sabdfl> more importantly
<sabdfl> say I merge mainline into my branch A
<sabdfl> I get all the newer revisions
<encompass> so when I make changes I get all his revisions too?
<encompass> or "their"
<sabdfl> if I immediately then merge mainline into my branch B, I don't need ANY new revisions, i can find them all locally
<sabdfl> hm...
<cbx33> ahh
<sabdfl> think of each change they made as a "revision"
<cbx33> so...
<sabdfl> actually, it's not the change, it's the "state of the files at the time of commit"
<cbx33> there is a local cloud of all revisions?
<encompass> ok
<sabdfl> when I go commit, hack, commit, hack, commit, i make a set of revisions
<sabdfl> when you merge from me, you will get each of those revisions
<cbx33> yes
<sabdfl> cbx33: there isn't, unless you setup a repo and use it
<cbx33> right i see
<sabdfl> by default, each branch has its own cloud
<cbx33> yes
<sabdfl> so, imagine this setup
<sabdfl> you have a big mainline over there on a server
<sabdfl> you do this:
<sabdfl> bzr branch sftp://server/path/to/mainline foo
* encompass throws up tomboy
<sabdfl> bzr branch sftp://server/path/to/mainline  bzr
<sabdfl> now
<sabdfl> i have TWO branches
<cbx33> yup
<sabdfl> each of them has ALL the revisions EVER from mainline
<cbx33> yes
<sabdfl> they are complete branches, totally independent
<sabdfl> i sucked down a lot of network bandwidth to do that
<sabdfl> actually, right now they are identical
<sabdfl> assuming nobody commited in between my branches
<sabdfl> now I hack on the one branch for a while
<cbx33> yeh
<sabdfl> people commit to mainline
<sabdfl> in the branch i am working on, i do a "bzr merge sftp://mainline..."
<sabdfl> now, in the cloud for that branch, i have all the new revisions
<cbx33> yes
<sabdfl> but in the other branch, it's cloud is separate, i never merged into that
<cbx33> got it
<sabdfl> now, if the branches used a shared repo, things would be different
<sabdfl> when i merge into branch foo, the following happens:
<sabdfl>  1. the new revisions come into the shared cloud
<sabdfl>  2. my working tree for *foo* gets the new changes, and maybe i have to update conflicts
<sabdfl>  3. the working tree for *bar* is unaffected
<sabdfl> but
<sabdfl> say i now cd into bar
<sabdfl> and merge from mainline
<sabdfl> now, all the revisions are already in the shared cloud
<sabdfl> so there's very little network traffic
<cbx33> yes i see
<encompass> ok... cool
<sabdfl> (this is the smartness spiv is working on with the smart server, to optimise that sort of dialog between client and server)
<sabdfl> so the merge goes very quickly
<encompass> really quick
<sabdfl> the client and server establish that we already have all the revisions locally
<sabdfl> so its just the merge calculation
<cbx33> right...
<sabdfl> and my working directory is updated locally
<cbx33> so a question
<sabdfl> and of course the branch for bar also gets told "you have now included these revisions"
<cbx33> encompass, and I are working on a very small...file quantiy.....project
<cbx33> I have a branch that I have been working on
<cbx33> and it is registered with LP
<cbx33> as the team
<sabdfl> sure
<sabdfl> what do you mean "as the team"
<cbx33> i created a team for our project
<sabdfl> you mean you pushed the branch to a shared space, under a team account?
<sabdfl> cool
<cbx33> yes
<sabdfl> you can have multiple branches of course, individually and in the team
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> so would you recommend us having personal branchs
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> it depends
<cbx33> and then for example I could tak control of pushing to the server
<sabdfl> do you  imagine adding features that will require substantial orthogonal work?
<sabdfl> cbx33: that's one way
<encompass> no
<cbx33> we're pretty seperate
<sabdfl> cbx33: you just merge from encompass, and push to the server
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> ok
<sabdfl> guys, i'm out of time
<cbx33> np
<sabdfl> hope this has helped
<cbx33> thank you SOO much
<cbx33> we owe you
<encompass> it did it was a lease to chat with you
<encompass> pleasure is all mine sire
<cbx33> so i propose we create personal branches
<encompass> yeah
<encompass> ok I will go back to phimage
<cbx33> and then i will take control of merging the changes into the team repo
<encompass> he?
#launchpad 2007-02-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87766 in malone "Synaptics tablet freezes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87766
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<thumper> morning mpt
<ajmitch> morning thumper, mpt 
<thumper> morning ajmitch
<thumper> I find that it is always quiet on Monday morning
<ajmitch> and a wonderful monday morning it is, when I get into work & a server is dead :)
<ajmitch> more correctly, the data centre is dead in auckland
<mpt> thumper, that's because 2/3 of the world is Sundaying
<thumper> mpt: I know...
<thumper> such is the bane of UTC+13
<mpt> or the pleasure
<ajmitch> at least you get to relax for your weekend earlier
<mpt> Oh, products are projects now
<mpt> and projects are also projects
<ajmitch> interesting decision
<ajmitch> was products too confusing?
<mpt> No, but projects was
<ajmitch> so you decided to keep projects & chuck the other?
<mpt> I wrote a spec for fixing the problem in December 2005
<mpt> but these decisions take a while ;-)
<ajmitch> I can certainly see where the confusion comes in though :)
<ajmitch> interesting, I didn't realise my personal branches page would show branches for all the teams I'm in :)
<mpt> That's probably a bug
<s|g> re
<thumper> mpt: no it isn't
<thumper> not showing them was a bug
<mpt> oh rly?
<thumper> the authored, registered, and subscribed branches show only yours
<thumper> I'm in the process of making those views look like the branch listings of the normal view
<thumper> the branch is up for review
<mpt> There's a tickcount branch on the "Matthew Paul Thomas - Bazaar branches" page
<s|g> i would like merge my old username but registered e-mail address for old one isnt avaliable yet. anyone can help me ?
<mpt> thumper, I don't even know what tickcount is!
<thumper> mpt: neither do I but it is a branch owned by the launchpad developers
<mpt> It shouldn't be on my page, that's silly.
<thumper> mpt: perhaps we should separate it out again, and add another for team banches
<thumper> we don't always know how things will be until we try them
<mpt> A separate section would be good.
<thumper> mpt: feel free to create a bug and assign it to me
* ajmitch has 50+ branches listed now, most of which I've never seen
<mpt> thumper, ah, I see, this is the result of bug 78760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78760 in launchpad-bazaar "Person branch listings should be team-aware" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78760 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<thumper> mpt: yep
<mpt> I don't understand why you'd do what was described in that bug, though
<mpt> set a team as the registrant for a branch
<mpt> oh, for centralized version control you might
<mpt> e.g. rocketfuel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87878 in launchpad-bazaar "List branches belonging to teams separately from your own" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87889 in rosetta "Ubuntu Translators not ordered correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87889
<s|g> can someone help me in merge my old nick into new ?
<Lutin> are there launchpad pepole around who could have a look to support request #3888 ?
<jml> Lutin: probably not right now.
<Lutin> jml: ok
<jml> but as Monday morning rolls its way around the world, there should be more people around, some of whom should be able to help.
<Lutin> jml: ok, thanks :)
<mpt> go Monday go
<Lutin> heh, 1h to go here...last hour on holiday
<LaserJock> hmm, it's Sunday afternoon here
<Lutin> LaserJock: US ?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> Pacific TZ even, it's only 2:00pm
<Lutin> hehe, lucky man :)
<LaserJock> I guess
<LaserJock> except for Fridays :-)
<Lutin> :D
#launchpad 2008-02-18
<shirish> guys I'm on the launchpad user's list launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com. I tried to send a mail but it came back saying postmaster@att.blackberry.net has not been delivered to the recipient's BlackBerry Handheld.
<shirish> The returned error status is <DB_USER_SUSPENDED_MODE>
<shirish> Can somebody set it up right, thanx
<lifeless> shirish: that is almost certainly another subscriber
<lifeless> shirish: *they* have a problem, not the list.
<shirish> lifeless: then why did it came to me with that e-mail address?
<lifeless> shirish: because your mail gets forward to some number of people. and if their mail servers have trouble the error is routed back to you
<shirish> lifeless: aha, ok then its a non-issue, sorry for the trouble. 
<lifeless> its meant to go back to the list server software, but some folk have badly configured mail gateways.
<lifeless> and it sounds like at&t are one of them :)
<shirish> lifeless: ok, thanx for ur time, back to mundane life existence :)
<ScottK> Anyone available to help sort out apparent soyuz oddities?
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12048829/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kdebase_4%3A3.5.9-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz claims missing depends that aren't missing.
<lifeless> main vs universe perhaps ?
<ScottK> That's it.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Argh.
<mithro> HI! The launchpad timeout error page is crashing epiphany (when I'm trying to log a bug about epiphany)
<mithro> is launchpad having problems? I can't seem to see any bugs
<jamesh> mithro: use another browser temporarily?
<jamesh> mithro: Launchpad shouldn't be doing anything funky
<Bronger> Launchpad can scan external pages for new downloads available.  I don't know the required format of the external site, however.  Do you think it will work with http://download.origo.ethz.ch/origo/
<jamesh> Bronger: it should.  The main thing that trips it up for HTTP sites is when the admin has disallowed directory listings
<jamesh> Bronger: make sure your tarball pattern only matches the source tarballs though
<carlos_> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #192839 in launchpad "Attachments should show and edit/delete link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192839
<poolie> any ppa hackers here?
<poolie> why is there such a long delay between getting an "accepted" mail and seeing a build record - at least a "needs to build" record?
<Fujitsu> poolie: The cron job that creates the build records runs hourly, and takes about 40 minutes to complete. I believe it is being worked on.
<poolie> wow
<poolie> ok, thanks 
<Fujitsu> I heard at one stage that is was going to be more event-driven, with build records created at upload time.
<poolie> i'd assumed that was how it worked
<geser> Fujitsu: did you contact somebody about archive.u.c being out-of-date?
<Fujitsu> geser: The sysadmins have been poked a few times by a number of people, without response.
<geser> Fujitsu: cjwatson seems to be working on it (if I guessed the context on #ubuntu-devel correct)
<Fujitsu> geser: Looks about right.
<frenchy> Hi all, how do I delete ~vcs-imports/me-tv/trunk and associated branch lp:me-tv/deleted?
<ubotu> New bug: #192885 in malone "firefox keeps crushing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192885
<soren> *g*
<kiko> frenchy, are there subscribers, and are the branches linked to a bug?
<frenchy> kiko: No subscribers and no open bugs.
<kiko> frenchy, then click delete branch.
<frenchy> kiko: That's what I read, but the link is not there.  Does that mean that something it still attached?
<frenchy> *is
<kiko> frenchy, are the branches tied to project series? that could be it. just so you know, launchpad's next release will offer you better indication of what's wrong.
<frenchy> kiko: Thanks. Yes, it's my old trunk from SVN before I switched to bzr.
<kiko> frenchy, ah, what's the project name?
<frenchy> Me TV (me-tv)
<frenchy> kiko: I've renamed it to "deleted"
<kiko> lessee
<kiko> frenchy, what you need to do is to visit https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/stable and https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/unstable and unlink the branches there
<frenchy> kiko: Huh?  Was that aimed at me?
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/deleted
<kiko> etc
<kiko> you unlink the branches by doing Edit source, btw
<kiko> it's a bit arcane
<kiko> just keep asking :)
<frenchy> kiko: Ta, I'll have a look.  Thanks!
<lar2> Hi, newbie asking...I tried the Launcpad FAQ/Doc, but cannot find out how to reverse an "Also affects project" (misinterpreted the meaning of that...)?
<kiko> lar2, mark it as invalid.
<kiko> frenchy, let me know if you want any project series deleted
<LarstiQ> kiko: reverse as in undo or reverse lookup?
<kiko> undo. ;)
<lar2> kiko: Thanks, I already did that.  That is enough, then?
<kiko> lar2, it's all you can do. :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: seems you got the right meaning and I picked the wrong one :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, will you be in london in 2 weeks time?
<frenchy> kiko: Sorry, I don't think that I understand the components.  I want to delete the "deleted" series, which is somehow linked to ~vcs-imports/me-tv/trunk.  The other series (stable, unstable) shouldn't be affected, should they?
<lar2> kiko: OK, thanks!:)
<kiko> frenchy, okay, separate things. first, to delete the branches, you need to unlink them from the series. you do this in the series' Edit source page.
<kiko> second, only admins can delete the series themselves, so once you've unlinked them I can delete for you.
<frenchy> kiko: But nothing is linked from my end, is it?  It's linked to VCS imports isn't it?
<kiko> well, not exactly
<kiko> even imported branches are just branches linked to series
<kiko> and you need to unlink them doing edit source
<frenchy> kiko: But I don't have an "Edit source" for https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/deleted.  Sorry, I know that I'm missing something.
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> frenchy, you can't access https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/deleted/+source ?
<frenchy>        Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.           You are logged in as Michael Lamothe.          
<kiko> frenchy, that's really weird. you own that page!
<kiko> hmph.
<kiko> I'll fix it anyway
<kiko> frenchy, btw, your project is pretty neat. why don't you add a project icon for it and I'll add it to our featured project list?
<frenchy> kiko: Thanks, LP has helped a lot.  But I guess I don't need to tell you guys that.  Thanks for fixing.
<frenchy> kiko: I think that I'm misusing "Blueprints" for people to add wish-list items, but I use FDD (Feature Driven Development) a lot at work, and it's nice to separate the bugs from the features.
<frenchy> In short it's working very well for me and other users.
<kiko> that's really great to hear
<kiko> I think separating bugs is nice,  but I think I wish specs were numbered.
<kiko> frenchy, btw, it's interesting that deleting your deleted branch is triggering a really hard to find oops in launchpad, so I'll wait for matsubara to show up before nuking it via the DB.
<kiko> LarstiQ?
<frenchy> kiko: Thanks for your help.  On https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/deleted/ it says this, "You haven't yet told Launchpad where your source code is for Me TV Series: deleted", amongst other things.
<kiko> yeah, leave that to me
<frenchy> kiko: Don't I have an icon?
<kiko> frenchy, I think you lack a project icon
<kiko> ah, you do. you just don't have a logo.
<kiko> it'd be nice to add you. but you're a featured project now too!
<frenchy> I'll add one now.
<frenchy> Added.
<frenchy> So how long do I stay a featured project for?
<kiko> frenchy, we reconsider the list every month, but we've only added projects, not removed any yet.
<frenchy> kiko: Ta.
<ubotu> New bug: #192925 in rosetta "Duplicated code in translations upload forms" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192925
<thorwil> hi! i would like to delete and attachment to the logo submissions page because i updated my design. is there a way?
<Montenegro> hihi
<pixelpapst> hiho
<pixelpapst> and good evening everyone
<pixelpapst> any LP admins around ?
<kiko> pixelpapst, there always are, just ask your question!
<pixelpapst> statik maybe ?
<pixelpapst> i want to register a distribution
<pixelpapst> if possible, before tomorrow's deriv session ;-)
<pixelpapst> kiko: on saturday, there were none :)
<pixelpapst> i submitted a question to LP ( https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/24847 ), but would like to poke somebody about it, as it's dev week and all
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> pixelpapst, do you have a team for the distro members?
<kiko> pixelpapst, and what's the domain name for your distro?
<kiko> will you be using launchpad for bug tracking?
<kiko> what about answers?
<pixelpapst> team: not yet
<kiko> can you create one, please.
<pixelpapst> at the moment we have an issue tracker, which combines bug and answers
<kiko> ok.
<pixelpapst> i'd like to keep that for our internal support (answers) and maybe move bugs out to LP in the medium run
<pixelpapst> (can't open up that part to the outside yet as our users are a bit careless with private info) :-(
<kiko> sure thing
<kiko> so I need a URL and a team.
<PibbRelay> <swined> kiko: are you planning to create a PPA for debian? or it's for ubuntu only?
<pixelpapst> the publically visible part so far is https://projects.yomu.de/kairos/
<pixelpapst> alhough it's still a bit bare, sorry :-/
<pixelpapst> creating the team now...
<kiko> PibbRelay, currently for ubuntu only.
<PibbRelay> kiko: Error: "currently" is not a valid command.
<kiko> where is PibbRelay relaying from?
<PibbRelay> <swined> pibb.com
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> anyway, swined, currently they are for ubuntu only. we need to do some extra work to get debian working -- the chroots would be a problem!
<PibbRelay> <swined> i hope we'll see it soon :)
<mtaylor> kiko: I want the debian too :)
<mtaylor> kiko: I know that doesn't really affect much... but I figured I'd be annoying anyway :)
<PibbRelay> <swined> everyone wants debian :) at least i use them both and want to use the ppa for both of them
<mtaylor> kiko: that's actually #2 on my list of desired features... 
<pixelpapst> kiko: team is ~kairos-dev
<mtaylor> kiko: my personal #1 is being able to upload a source package with a magical something and have it build for multiple versions... like version=dapper-hardy :)
<mtaylor> but I do understand that the world doesn't revolve around me
<mtaylor> as much as that pains me
<kiko> well
<kiko> there are some technicalities around that.
<kiko> pixelpapst, done: https://edge.launchpad.net/kairos/
<kiko> mtaylor, you can however reupload the same package to be built against multiple releases
<pixelpapst> kiko: thank you very much
<pixelpapst> will upload the intro text i just translated right now :-)
<mtaylor> kiko: yeah... that works great and is what I do right now...
<mtaylor> kiko: but it's less effort for _me_ if the other thing happens. :)_
<kiko> mtaylor, well, we could allow you to just click-n-reupload via the web
<mtaylor> kiko: I have to make a new source package to reupload right now, right? or is there a way for me to tell it to build for a different version than is listed in the changelog? 
<kiko> cprov, ^^^
 * cprov -> phone
<cprov> mtaylor: yes, you have to make a new source package (version tweak) in order to have it rebuilt in other suite.
<mtaylor> cprov: ok. that's what I've been doing... 
<mtaylor> cprov: just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something easier
<mtaylor> cprov: thakns!
<cprov> mtaylor:  soon, we will allow you to *copy* sources and binaries to another suite via the UI 
<kiko> cprov, binaries too?
<cprov> kiko: yes, copying source & binaries from one suite to another inside the PPA could be useful
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<matsubara> hey mpt
<matsubara> morning? are you back to nz?
<Seq> Hello, I was curious if anybody can comment on a "failed to upload" problem I have been experiencing. created a bug report on the weekend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/192713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192713 in soyuz "PPA packages fail to upload but build successfully" [Undecided,New] 
<mpt> matsubara, yes, in NZ until April
<matsubara> nothing like summer :-)
<mpt> matsubara, how's QA going?
<mpt> Is the number of Unconfirmed going down, etc?
 * mpt wishes Launchpad showed graphs of that sort of thing
<matsubara> mpt: not really
<matsubara> mpt: i've been neglecting those :-(
<matsubara> good news is that the aging and better triage reports should be scheduled to somewhere near the 1.2.4
<matsubara> I'll talk to Bjorn about it next week
<mpt> BjornT, what do you think of increasing the default bugs batch size to 100?
<mpt> Perhaps we could try that on edge in 1.2.3 and see if it causes any timeouts?
<ubotu> New bug: #193091 in launchpad ""Package maintenance report" is empty when person maintains no packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193091
#launchpad 2008-02-19
<mtaylor> kiko: is that pre-depends bug in the PPAs fixed? 
<kiko> mtaylor, I think after wednesday
<mtaylor> kiko: SWEET
<mtaylor> kiko: will packages need to be rebuild after wednesday to take advantage of the fix? 
<kiko> mtaylor, yes, they will I believe
<kiko> should be a push of a button
<mtaylor> sure. 
<mtaylor> thanks
<mtaylor> kiko: you make my life happy :)
<cprov-out> mtaylor: it was already fixed in the last milestone, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/165230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165230 in soyuz "PPA generates an endlessly upgrading package" [Critical,Fix released]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<mtaylor> cprov-out: does that mean it's already released? 
<cprov-out> mtaylor: yes
<mtaylor> cprov-out: you make me even happier
<mtaylor> cprov-out: thanks!
<cprov-out> mtaylor: you are welcome.
<ubotu> New bug: #193105 in rosetta "Translations page for non-Translations-using project says "set the flag"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193105
<cody-somerville> Can someone look at OOPS-780EB18  ?
<kiko-zzz> cody-somerville, it's a 404.
<kiko-zzz> cody-somerville, how did you get to that URL?
<cody-somerville> kiko-zzz, Why does that page not exist? The package was uploaded days ago
<cody-somerville> kiko-zzz, on my assigned package page
<kiko-zzz> cody-somerville, was it uploaded to your PPA?
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> Ubuntu
<kiko-zzz> and it's been published to ubuntu?!
<cody-somerville> Well, I would assume
<cody-somerville> Is it possible that an archive admin hasn't approved it yet?
<kiko-zzz> IOW, it's in the archive?
<kiko-zzz> that's more likely
<cody-somerville> What is the link for the NEW queue?
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<kiko-zzz> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=svn
<mtaylor> kiko-zzz: if I get this: 
<mtaylor> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<mtaylor> kiko-zzz: but I've deleted the package from the PPA that held that file...
<mtaylor> do I just need to wait for the files to actually get deleted? 
<mtaylor> or am I just out of my head? 
<kiko-zzz> you need to wait, I believe
<mtaylor> kiko-zzz: ok
 * mtaylor attempts to be patient... 
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> thanks
<Seq> Can anybody give me a hand? I've got some kernel packages I've uploaded to two PPAs and am getting a "Failed to Upload" error
<jamesh> Seq: no guarantee that I can help, but could you paste the output of dput to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give the resulting URL?
<Fujitsu> jamesh: It's not that kind of error. The binaries fail to upload, so it's a Soyuz bug. There's a bug on it.
<jamesh> Seq: it would seem that Fujitsu can point you at the problem :)
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Seq filed the bug, I believe.
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> bug 192713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192713 in soyuz "PPA packages fail to upload but build successfully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192713
<jamesh> looks like either (1) the control file from linux-libc-dev_2.6.24-8.13~mactel1_amd64.deb could not be extracted or (2) it could not be parsed
<Fujitsu> I find it interesting that the errors reference different binaryes.
<Fujitsu> *binaries
<jamesh> something screwed up
<Fujitsu> sbuild can see the control files in those binaries fine, so Soyuz screwed up.
<jamesh> yep
<Seq> Fujitsu and jamesh: sorry I disappeared earlier, I'm on call with work.
<Seq> I'm adding a note that the 2.6.22 kernel that is failing on the ~mactel-support ppa had previously uploaded successfully on the ~chrisirwin ppa
<Seq> Also, the ~chrisirwin ppa indicates I'm using 1.4GB, though adding up stuff listed gives a sum that is greatly less than that
<Liono_> hi there. need to report a drawback/bad feature/bug
<jamesh> go for it
<jamesh> (although you might also want to file a bug report)
<ubotu> New bug: #193171 in rosetta "Last-Translator: email@address.com is vulnerable to spam harvesters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193171
<vinay__> hi
<vinay__> anyone,there
<thumper> vinay__: yes
<ubotu> New bug: #193220 in launchpad "Timeouts declining team invitation" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193220
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: sorry, dropped off there
<geser> cprov-out: can you please resurrect icatalan, ispanish, ilithuanian and idutch from the depths of LP? Thanks.
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: will you?
<kiko> LarstiQ, huh?
<LarstiQ> kiko: be in London in two weeks
<kiko> I will
<LarstiQ> kiko: ok. You just made me mail Claire et al, so I hope to see you there.
<kiko> LarstiQ, hah, it'll be fun
<ubotu> New bug: #193288 in launchpad "Accepting mailing-list-beta-testers to coriander spammed lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193288
<kiko> that's a bug in flacoste's finger
<ubotu> New bug: #193305 in launchpad "Buglet in +add-my-teams checkbox display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193305
<ubotu> New bug: #193311 in launchpad "+add-my-teams should not show the team you're adding to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193311
<ubotu> New bug: #193316 in launchpad "verifyDebTimeStamp bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193316
<exarkun> Can someone help me understand what https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/ means?
<exarkun> It looks like a project with no owner, contributors, or content on launchpad.
<exarkun> What does that mean for someone who is interested in contributing to it?
<LarstiQ> exarkun: looks like at least mirroring cvs to bzr
<LarstiQ> exarkun: can you 'bzr get lp:pyopenssl'?
<LarstiQ> ah no, the overview says it failed 
<ubotu> New bug: #193320 in malone ""Latest bugs touched" should show who touched the bug not who reported it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193320
<jtv> Is anyone here using Internet Explorer 7 and free for 2 minutes to test something?
<exarkun> LarstiQ: Any hints for the rest? :)
<LarstiQ> exarkun: moonquelle seems to have been active at least?
 * LarstiQ has a look at that sepc
<exarkun> LarstiQ: Is there a way to see what moonquelle did?  I see the name, but I don't know what the activity was.  It _looks_ like moonquelle created a content-free specification and nothing else, but maybe I missed something.
<LarstiQ> exarkun: the karma of moonquelle shows the spec indeed
<LarstiQ> exarkun: so far looks like a dud to me
<exarkun> Should I just start pushing branches to it?  (Is that even something I'm allowed to do?)
<LarstiQ> exarkun: I suppose that if you get stuck contributing to it, you can ask the registry owners to sign over ownership
<LarstiQ> exarkun: that is what I would try, yes
<kiko> exarkun!!!
<exarkun> Hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going man
<exarkun> Things are good, in general.  :)  How about you?
<kiko> they are busy
<kiko> lots of typing
<kiko> and phone calls
<kiko> but it's working!
<exarkun> excellent :)
<exarkun> apparently I am taking over pyopenssl development in my copious spare time :/
<exarkun> huh okay I guess that did something, my branch shows up on the page now at least :)
<exarkun> LarstiQ: Thanks
<LarstiQ> exarkun: for my rambling? np dude :)
<LarstiQ> exarkun: I don't suppose you can help me find a not to expensive flight from .nl to .fi? ;)
<exarkun> humm
<exarkun> you probably haven't tried beta.itasoftware.com yet
<exarkun> but I dunno if that helps a lot for european flights
<exarkun> (or if it even works for them)
 * LarstiQ tries it anyway
<LarstiQ> skyscanner.net wasn't much of a help
<LarstiQ> exarkun: it actually works and looks helpful, let's see if I can find a way to display the amount in euros
<kiko> exarkun, pyopenssl eh?
<exarkun> I figure it has rested long enough
<exarkun> (and I need a function it doesn't expose :/)
<ubotu> New bug: #193332 in launchpad "Sources.list entries don't take deletions into account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193332
<forsaken> if i delete a file from my bzr tree and commit it to launchpad, will it still show the older versions of that file in the old rev's?
<ubotu> New bug: #193367 in launchpad "There is not enough space for the label 'Mailing list archive:' and the URL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193367
<kiko> forsaken, of course. 
<forsaken> kiko, is there a way to delete it from all of the revisions?
<forsaken> i accidently commited a file w/ authentication info
<kiko> forsaken, you need to overwrite the whole branch from scratch
<forsaken> hrmph, okay
<kiko> bzr push --overwrite
<forsaken> is there a defined way for handling files w/ auth info...I guess just not adding them to the repo :)
<kiko> with a branch that never had the file committed.
<kiko> right.
<kiko> .bzrignore
<forsaken> okay
<forsaken> i'll try to avoid this in the future
<forsaken> luckily i only have like 10 revisions, and didn't write very good commit messages hehe
<geser> cprov: can you please resurrect icatalan, ispanish, ilithuanian and idutch from the depths of LP? Thanks.
<cprov> geser: no, It requires archive-admin approval.
<kiko> geser, in the ubuntu archive? you need to talk to colin or something in #ubuntu-devel
<ubotu> New bug: #193403 in launchpad "derivative distro URL update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193403
<geser> cprov: will talk to one of the archive admins tomorrow, thanks anyways.
<cprov> geser: np, thanks for keeping track of those.
<ubotu> New bug: #193407 in launchpad "Librarian has a memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193407
<ubotu> New bug: #193409 in malone "Email interface oops reporting should not ignore Unauthorized errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193409
<vonck7> hi, is there any effort on making the translations.launchpad.net servers more responsive? I was getting timeouts 3 months ago and hoped it would be fixed by now.
<andresj> hello. I accidentally linked the neverball package in hardy to neverball/trunk, which is not right. How can I undo this?
<YokoZar> Are there plans to make it possible to allow PPA upload rights to only a subset of a team?  Or should a new team be formed for that?
<cprov> YokoZar: no plans, for now you have to create a subteam
<YokoZar> cprov: Is a subteam just a separate team or is there a way to define it specifically?
<cprov> YokoZar: a separate team. You can make the sub-team member of the master team if you want, but it won't affect the PPA workflow
<YokoZar> cprov: thanks
<cprov> YokoZar: neither expose the sub-team PPA in the master team page (which I suspect it what you would like to do)
<YokoZar> cprov: Yeah.  The use case here is the Ubuntu Wine team.  We have like 60 members who joined to help test the best Wine in Hardy, but only two of us should be doing actual uploads.
<cprov> YokoZar: for now you can add a link in the team description pointing to the sub-team PPA. it's a hack but will produce the expected effect.
<cprov> YokoZar: err, you don't have to accept my *ugly* suggestion, I'm actually embarrassed to say such thing  in public. :(
<YokoZar> heh
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #193469 in launchpad "Unlink (Ubuntu) package from series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193469
<ubotu> New bug: #193425 in launchpad "RuntimeError when making two teams without contact addresses members of one another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193425
<mtaylor> kiko: is it possible for me to rsync a ppa over ssh or sftp? 
<mtaylor> kiko: if I wanted to mirror it
<kiko> mtaylor, I think debmirror does that perfectly
<mtaylor> kiko: does debmirror work on non-debian boxes? 
 * mtaylor is looking
<mtaylor> kiko: yes. it appears that it does
<kiko> yep
<poolie> good morning launchpadders
<kiko> morning poolie 
<kiko> mtaylor, debmirror is da bomb
<ubotu> New bug: #193495 in launchpad "Non-subscribed team members should be allowed to post to mailing list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193495
<mtaylor> kiko: so, not trying to bug you here... I'm actually just curious... 
<mtaylor> kiko: what's the problem with building for debian that makes it hard? 
<kiko> mtaylor, twofold. first we need a debian import and publishing cycle, which takes time and energy (to fix import bugs) and machines.
<kiko> second, we need chroots for debian, and these chroots need to be managed.
<mtaylor> ah
<mtaylor> makes sense
<mtaylor> kiko: since it seems that all I do is complain... everything is working really well....
<kiko> mtaylor, hey, you can donate hardware to run the debian import. :)
<mtaylor> kiko: hehehe. now if only I _had_ hardware to donate
<mtaylor> doesn't mark have like 4 billion $? 
<kiko> mtaylor, okay, you can donate some money then.
<ubotu> New bug: #193505 in malone "Retargeting bug to project that uses LP should change Unknown->Undecided" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193505
<Fujitsu> Dupe.
<Fujitsu> I think.
<kiko> really? it's a pretty relevant bug
<Fujitsu> It's not actually a dupe, although someone marked it as such... there are so many bugs like that that are all slightly different :(
<Ng> is it possible to get at my translations as a bzr branch?
 * Ng waiting for an email link to a tarball, but pulling a branch would be much easier :)
<bradallen> Hello, I have had trouble finding an answer on how to allow others to contribute to a branch I've started
<bradallen> I have added my co-worker as a subscriber
<bradallen> but it is not clear that he will have access to contribute to the branch
<bradallen> I didn't see this covered in the FAQ
<Fujitsu> bradallen: You have to transfer the branch to a team of which both of you are members.
<bradallen> ok, so I need to create a team
<bradallen> I see now the URL to register a team
<kiko> bradallen, let me know if you are still stuck
#launchpad 2008-02-20
<TeeAhr1> sorry if this is ot, but i can't log in to the wiki w/my launchpad password. i've tried sending mail to webmaster@ubuntu.com, but gotten no response. does anyone know the correct party to talk to about this?
<Fujitsu> TeeAhr1: Are you trying to log in with your Launchpad username, or email address?
<TeeAhr1> Fujitsu: I have tried both.
<Fujitsu> TeeAhr1: You never managed to check the `Disable my account permanently' checkbox in the wiki?
<TeeAhr1> Fujitsu: I couldn't imagine how that would have happened.
<Fujitsu> Some people manage to do that.
<TeeAhr1> Is there a wiki channel?
<Fujitsu> Not that I know of.
<TeeAhr1> crap.
<TeeAhr1> i've looked around the page, but "contact us" brings me back to the main ubuntu.com contact page, and I can't find any other email address.
<mpt> Rinchen, bravo for fixing bug 162322!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162322 in launchpad-documentation "help.launchpad.net is invisible in Internet Explorer" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162322 - Assigned to Joey Stanford (rinchen)
<ubotu> New bug: #193528 in launchpad "upstream marked as 'enhancement' should coorspond to wishlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193528
<bradallen> I am having a problem adding an email account under Change Email Settings. I wanted to add the same email address I used for a team I just registered. Launchpad is telling me the email address is already registered to that team. I tried the merge option, but it failed both times.
<bradallen> On the screen for https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge 
<bradallen> it tells me that the duplicated account can't be found.
<bradallen> Not surprising since it is a team, and not a person.
<bradallen> It seems like a bug that a person cannot have the same email address as a team administrator.
<bradallen> Especially since the team was created by that same person (the team is ZeOmega).
<Fujitsu> bradallen: Why would you want a team to have your email address? You are not the team.
<Amaranth> how do you remove a team as bug contact for a package?
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: You need to be an administrator of the team.
<Amaranth> I own ubuntu-desktop-effects
<Amaranth> Can't find the UI
<Fujitsu> Then `Subscribe to bug mail' on the package.
<Fujitsu> Although this should all change tomorrow.
<Amaranth> wait, i click Subscribe to unsubscribe?
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<Fujitsu> Most of the other instances of that have `/Unsubscribe' appended if you're already subscribed, but this one doesn't...
<Fujitsu> Hopefully that will be fixed once structural subscriptions are rolled out shortly.
<Amaranth> wth
<Amaranth> now i can't remove the team as assignee and drafter from random blueprins
<Amaranth> err, blueprints
<Amaranth> if someone else can put the team there i should be able to remove it
<Fujitsu> Correct, there's a bug on that.
<Fujitsu> Bug #137846, bug #50875.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137846 in blueprint "random people can assign you to a specification" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137846
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50875 in blueprint "It is not possible to unsubscribe a team from a blueprint" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50875 - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> ok then, got the ubuntu-desktop-effects team as closed down as possible
<Amaranth> it should at least not email people anymore
<Amaranth> i would just close it but i think MacSlow wants to do something with it eventually
<Amaranth> oh, and you can't close teams :)
<Fujitsu> You have to ask an admin to do that.
<Fujitsu> It's a deliberate restriction.
<pochu> That "convert this bug into a question" is quite useful!
<ScottK> pochu: I've alse seen it abused to get rid of real bugs too.
<pochu> ScottK: that's sad, but doesn't make it less useful ;)
<pochu> ScottK: perhaps it should be restricted to some triaging team, as the won't fix bug status?
 * ScottK disagrees as it lowers the net utility of the feature.
<ScottK> Perhaps
<pochu> erhm, what do you mean with net utility?
<ScottK> Add the plus aspects of the feature and the minus aspects gives you a net.  2 + -1 is net 1.
<pochu> ah, I didn't know that meaning of "net". That and the fact that I read "future" drove me crazy :)
<Seq> Fujitsu: I was in here yesterday regarding the packages that failed to upload. Do you know if anybody has any ideas on what is going on, or any preferred testing that I could undertake to help with the issue
<Seq> (bug 192713)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192713 in soyuz "PPA packages fail to upload but build successfully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192713
<Fujitsu> Seq: cprov-out is your best bet.
<Seq> I'm assuming he's out? :)
<Fujitsu> As am I.
<Fujitsu> It's rather late where he is.
<Fujitsu> cprov-out: When you're around, can you please have a look at bug #192713?
<Seq> Fujitsu: sorry to bother you. Do you know what timezone is he in or when he works? I could try to pop in and assist
<Fujitsu> I believe he should be UTC-3.
<Fujitsu> Or somewhere around there.
<Seq> with testing or any information that I may not have been apparent.
<Seq> ah, I'm UTC-5, so it should not be too much of a stretch to catch him.
<Seq> thanks for your help Fujitsu and cprov-out.
 * Fujitsu has to run off for a little while now.
<db-keen> A bzr branch is marked as having errors, how do I tell what those errors are?
<jml> db-keen: you need to be the owner of the branch, I think. What branch is it?
<cprov-out> Fujitsu: no, I'm not :(  infinity is working on it
<Fujitsu> cprov-out: Ah, it's an issue on the buildd end, then?
<Fujitsu> Or does he do the builddmaster as well? I forget.
<db-keen> jml: any luck understanding this?
<jml> db-keen: I was waiting for you to confirm the branch: Is it https://code.launchpad.net/~db-keen/rush/site?
<db-keen> my apologies, I mentioned it on #bzr, that is the correct branch
<cprov-out> Fujitsu: he does both 
<jml> db-keen: I can't see the error message. Can you please paste it?
<jml> http://rafb.net/paste/
<db-keen> jml: that's part of my problem, I can't tell what the error is
<db-keen> the launchpad pages mark it with a warning symbol
<db-keen> which when I hover, says "branch has errors"
<jml> db-keen: but on the web page all you see is "This branch has not been published yet."?
<spiv> db-keen: the error should be displayed on https://code.launchpad.net/~db-keen/rush/site
<jml> db-keen: that's due to the error you saw when you pushed the branch up.
<db-keen> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: <Fault 8002: 'error'>
<Fujitsu> Nice message.
<jml> yeah, we need to make that error much better.
<db-keen> that was the error I got on in bash when I tried to push it up
<lifeless> its an internal error from the lp server
<db-keen> should I try it again?
<jml> db-keen: I would :)
<mwhudson> erk
<db-keen> http://rafb.net/p/ttd27I11.html
<db-keen> I was logged in, but I logged out in between those
<mwhudson> break-lock
<jml> db-keen: also, what version of bzr are you using?
<db-keen> bzr version 1.1.0
<jml> db-keen: 'bzr break-lock $URL' should break the lock on the branch. 
<jml> db-keen: does the error happen when you try again?
<db-keen> nope, I think it worked
<db-keen> thanks
<jml> no worries.
<jml> db-keen: we're right in the middle of making the internal subsystem that raised that error more reliable
<jml> (and better at raising helpful errors)
<jml> db-keen: so thanks for pushing on through :)
<jml> db-keen: if you can't see revisions on https://code.launchpad.net/~db-keen/rush/site in the next few minutes, please ping me.
<db-keen> jml: well, you said the next few minutes, and it's been 10 and the branch has not been scanned
<jml> db-keen: I noticed :(
 * jml has a poke around
<jml> db-keen: I don't have access to the relevant log file, it seems :\
<db-keen> jml: I'll come back here and complain tomorrow if it doesn't show up yet :)
<jml> db-keen: thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #193585 in malone "A project can't control use of its own bug tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193585
<Hobbsee> dear launchpad, why are you spamming me?
<thumper> Hobbsee: because we love you so
<thumper> Hobbsee: what are you seeing?
<Hobbsee> thumper: hurrah!
<Hobbsee> thumper: team spam, it appears.
<thumper> Hobbsee: that could be due to the new mailing list stuff
<Hobbsee> somehow, i doubt iv'e become an admin of a new team, without me knowing about it
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and if it's spamming mere users of the team - why?
<thumper> Hobbsee: since mailman doesn't know about other teams is it a bit nieve
<thumper> Hobbsee: are you seeing email that you wouldn't expect?
<thumper> Hobbsee: if it is a legitimate problem, ping barry (although he is US east coast so probably sleeping)
<thumper> Hobbsee: or file a bug with the tag "email" (I think)
<thumper> Hobbsee: How recent is this new team (spam) email? When did it start?
<Hobbsee> thumper: hm.  i appear to be getting email for a team that got a request for joining the team that i'm a member of, and then another email about it declining
<thumper> hmm...
<Hobbsee> yet, looking at it, i've not seen email from the other teams that have joined it
<Hobbsee> it's been in the last week - i've been on VAC
<thumper> Hobbsee: I'll pass the details along to flacoste and barry, they'll probably know more
<Hobbsee> thumper: OK, cool.
<Hobbsee> thumper: where do i file a bug about the lenght of time that it reminds you about for team memberships?
<Hobbsee> a week for ubuntu-members is ridiculous
<thumper> yeah, that is ridiculous
 * thumper wonders
<thumper> who is the admin for ubuntu-members?
<Hobbsee> nfi - i assume the tech board
<Hobbsee> who are hard to get hold of
<thumper> I tried https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-members and got a 404
<thumper> Hobbsee: is that the right name on lp?
<Hobbsee> thumper: s/-//
<thumper> Hobbsee: k
<thumper> Hobbsee: would you belive that a team search for "ubuntu" brought back over 550 teams?
<Hobbsee> thumper: knowing launchpad search, yes, i would.
 * thumper misread the substitution above and slaps himself
 * Hobbsee has seen launchpad searches that don't actually return any, or only one of the words, in a query
<thumper> Hobbsee: it's probably searching on something you can't see :-]
<Hobbsee> hehe :P
<thumper> Hobbsee: probably the most responsive person to your predicament is https://edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach
<thumper> Hobbsee: he has some email addresses visible there
<Hobbsee> thumper: yeah, true.
<Hobbsee> thumper: i'll poke him on irc later, thanks.  i thought it was the tech board, not the cc that did memberships, for some reason
<thumper> Hobbsee: so emailing Daniel is probably the quickest way to get something
<Hobbsee> will do
<Hobbsee> thumper: oh yes, i guess there is no default time.  i thought there was
<ubotu> New bug: #193602 in ubuntu "after reporting a bug one is only asked to report another bug about the same package" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193602
<ubotu> New bug: #193607 in launchpad-bazaar "Launchpad should email branch owners when a mirror fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193607
<carlos> morning
<mrevell> morning launchpad
<YokoZar> Is there a way to attempt to tell a PPA to rebuild a Gutsy package for Hardy, or do I have to add a hardy entry to the changelog and submit a new .changes file?
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: The latter.
<YokoZar> Fujitsu: could I just reupload it to ~package/ubuntu/hardy ?
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: Not with the same version number.
<YokoZar> Fujitsu: Ahh, ok.  But I could easily port it to, say, debian etch this way?  Or would I need to change version numbers for that too?
<Fujitsu> PPA doesn't support Debian suites at this time.
<YokoZar> Ahh, got a bit mislead by the quickstart guide
<YokoZar> On another note.  If I switched the 30k users of the WineHQ apt repository to a PPA, would launchpad be able to handle the extra 3 TB a month of data?
<YokoZar> Sorry, 60k ;)
<YokoZar> To be specific, it's more like a 1.5 TB push every two weeks
<gouki> Good morning. Is it possible to delete a project?
<Fujitsu> gouki: You must request that a Launchpad administrator do that.
<gouki> Fujitsu: Thank you for the help!
<Fujitsu> gouki: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> Hi there Hobbsee
<mrevell> and eeryone else
<lool> Hi; I'm puzzled that I can't find how to subscribe to all bugs for a particular project; would someone please be so kind to point me at which part of the doc coverts this?
<Fujitsu> lool: You can't, but will be able to tomorrow.
<lool> Aha
<lool> Thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Or whenever 1.2.2 is released in your TZ.
<lool> Fujitsu: I'm part of the beta testers team, does that give me any more chance?
<Fujitsu> lool: I don't believe so. As it isn't on edge, I presume it requires DB changes.
<lool> Okay; thanks a lot for the info
<ubotu> New bug: #193646 in launchpad "moin2txt transform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193646
<ubotu> New bug: #193656 in soyuz "Process-death-row procedure became very slow" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193656
<Hobbsee> ...oops, you broke it.
<ubotu> New bug: #193698 in rosetta "Uploading a non tar.gz file with the tar.gz file extension produces an OOPs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193698
<matsubara> carlos: I think that's a dupe of bug 44773. can you check and dupe accordingly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44773 in rosetta "Uploading a tar.gz or uncompressed tar file to https://launchpad.net/products/picard/main/+pots/picard/+upload fails" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44773 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<carlos> matsubara: is not the same. The error is the same, but the cause is different
<matsubara> CarlFK: right, thanks
<matsubara> err, carlos ^
<carlos> matsubara: for tar.gz, tar.bz2 and truncated files, I checked it and it works with kiko's patch
<kiko> carlos, that's a really strange oops.
<carlos> kiko: I uploaded an UTF-8 file with the tar.gz file extension
<kiko> carlos, question is why the filename matters any.
<matsubara> carlos: the description of the old bugs says uncompressed tar file, did you test with one of those as well?
<carlos> kiko: because the browser code detects tarballs using the file extension
<carlos> and the code that is supposed to handle it has:
<carlos> if content.startswith('BZh'):
<carlos>             mode = "r|bz2"
<carlos>         elif content.startswith('\037\213'):
<carlos>             mode = "r|gz"
<carlos>         elif content[257:262] == 'ustar':
<carlos>             mode = "r|tar"
<carlos>         else:
<carlos>             mode = "r"
<carlos> so the 'else' is the problem
<carlos> matsubara: let me check the test plan... I don't remember it. I think I did...
<kiko> carlos, should there be no else there? don't we allow people to upload straight files?
<carlos> kiko: that code is only executed for tarballs
<carlos> non tarball files are handled in other method
<kiko> carlos, then the method should return None on else.
<kiko> carlos, agreed?
<carlos> kiko: actually, it should be 'return 0'
<kiko> right
<carlos> to say that no files were attached to the queue
<kiko> num_files
<kiko> or whatever
<carlos> right
<carlos> matsubara: hmm, nothing is noted in the test plan... although I think I did such test... anyway, I will do it again now
<kiko> carlos, do it!
<kiko> matsubara, there's a test in code for uncompressed tarballs fwiw
<carlos> kiko: sure, but that's different from QA ;-)
<carlos> matsubara: yeah, it works too
<kiko> carlos, r/c on a patch that fixes that.
<matsubara> carlos: okie. thanks for checking
<kiko> (god damned flaky tarfile)
<carlos> kiko: already working on a fix for it
<LaserJock> ok, so how are we supposed to sort search results again?
<LaserJock> really, is there a way to sort search results without completely redoing the search?
<ubotu> New bug: #193732 in launchpad "OOPS in project group +filebug form" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193732
<db-keen> QUESTION: why doesn't launchpad allow getting bugs from an arbitrary gforge site since they all use the same soap interface?
<gmb> db-keen: That functionality simply isn't in place yet.
<gmb> It's a case of developers vs. bugs / blueprints and priorities, unfortunately.
<gmb> db-keen: But there's no reason that it shouldn't be do-able.
<db-keen> I was under the impression at least one of the bug trackers lp does work with is gforge-powered
<db-keen> the only interface other than the web sites is via soap
<db-keen> all gforge sites use the same soap interface
<gmb> db-keen: Which site were you thinking of?
<gmb> I'm not aware of any g-forge powered sites in Launchpad ATM.
<gmb> "in" was the wrong word to use there.
<db-keen> hmm... I guess I'm mistaken. My apologies
<db-keen> I don't see any, nevermind
<gmb> db-keen: Not to worry. We want to be able to interact with as many remote bug tracker types as possible; it's one of our goals.
<gmb> db-keen: I've just filed bug #193742 about this to make sure that this is on our radar.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193742 in malone "Launchpad should support bug watches against GForge bugtrackers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193742
<ubotu> New bug: #193742 in malone "Launchpad should support bug watches against GForge bugtrackers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193742
<kiko> gmb, I wrote about gforge in the savannah bug!!!
<DanielEads> Super easy bug for someone to nail super-quick:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/140473/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140473 in launchpad "Ubuntu code of conduct file name" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gmb> kiko: Really? I don't see that comment...
<kiko> hmmm maybe I dreamt of it then
<gmb> Also Savannah != Gforge in terms of recongnising URL structure and so on. GForge is closer to SourceForge in that respect.
<ubotu> New bug: #193750 in rosetta "remove references to +addticket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193750
<kiko> gmb, you can't say "URL structure", "SourceForge" and "respect" in the same paragraph, ok??
<kiko> &atid=wtf
<gmb> Yeah. Fun and games...
<bdmurray> Any of the launchpad bugs team around?  I'm curious why some e-mails have component=None for packages that are from a specific repository.
<bdmurray> For example bug 187438 re mysql-query-browser shows componenet=None yet it is in universe.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187438 in mysql-query-browser "FTBFS: undefined reference to `gtksourceview_marshal_VOID__BOXED_BOXED'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187438
<kiko> let's see bdmurray 
<kiko> bdmurray, can you put the full message, headers n all, in a paste please?
<kiko> bdmurray, is the package actually packaged in ubuntu, right now?
<bdmurray> kiko: rmadison indicates its been around since dapper
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-query-browser/
<kiko> bdmurray, the /only/ thing I can think of is that the package is not published in hardy yet.
<kiko> bdmurray, can you file a bug on that? you're the first to notice I think.
<bdmurray> kiko: okay, I've noticed it with more than 1 package
<kiko> bdmurray, let me know of the bug number and I'll discuss it with BjornT 
<bdmurray> Should I just put them in the same bug report?
<kiko> who's them bdmurray?
<bdmurray> kiko: linux-source-2.6.22, restricted-manager (the name changed to jockey), mozilla-firefox, gnome-vfs2 (I think that isn't in Hardy either)
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> so all stuff not published in $currentseries
<bdmurray> that looks like the case but I haven't looked in detail
<comperr_> hey - this is the home of pastebinit - correct ?
<comperr_> hey - sorry - this is the home of pastebinit - correct?
<Fujitsu> comperr_: This is the home of Launchpad.
<comperr_> again sorry - is the author on ?
<comperr> Fujitsu: is the author on?
<thumper> comperr: the author of what?
<Fujitsu> comperr: Launchpad has a lot of developers.
<comperr> pastebinit
<thumper> comperr: why would the author be on here? and why look here?
<ubotu> New bug: #193792 in soyuz "User 'packages' page timeouts are very common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193792
<comperr> thumper: this appears to be the only way to contact him -
<comperr> and I'd like to ask hisher permission something
<thumper> comperr: is pastebinit a project on launchpad?
<stgraber> comperr: if you are looking for the author of pastebinit, I'm :)
<comperr> stgraber: there does not appear to be a port to freebsd for pastebinit -
<comperr> and I'd like to know if you want to submit/maintain it
<comperr> *want me
<stgraber> sure, I'm always happy to have other distribution/OS letting people to install it
<stgraber> I'm myself doing that for Ubuntu, David for Debian and another guy for Archlinux. The code should be pretty standard python and not cause any problem running on freebsd
<comperr> stgraber: allright- I'll do it soon :D
 * comperr has to go - just wanted to ask
<stgraber> hmm, my e-mail address is public ... so he should have seen them :)
<stgraber> s/them/it/
<recon> I accidentally deactivated a signed CoC on my profile. I need an admin to reactivate it. Are there any here at the moment?
<recon> It's the one signed with (1024D/5EAF332C)
<kiko> recon, ~recon?
<recon> kiko: yeah.
<recon> kiko: um... are you still there?
<kiko> recon, yeah.
<kiko> I'm trying to figure out how to do this.
<recon> kiko: oh. it's just ten minutes without a response tends to make me think i'm ghosted out.
<recon> kiko: maybe go to https://launchpad.net/~recon/+codesofconduct logged in as admin, and it'll have a "activate" button in it?
<kiko> recon, done. nah, it's somewhere else, but I can find my way around. kinda. :)
<recon> kiko: ok, thanks.
<philn_> hi
<philn_> i deleted a package from my PPA but i still see it when browsing the pool of my repository
<philn_> did the operation 3 hours ago, what can i do to get the pkg really removed?
<kiko> philn_, I think our file murdering job has an issue. cprov-out is that bug 193656?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193656 in soyuz "Process-death-row procedure became very slow" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193656 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<philn_> i see
<YokoZar> I'm having trouble uploading some larger packages to my ppa.  dput seems to stall out  after uploading for a while, but it doesn't indicate failure.  There's no internet upload activity though, and even if I leave it on for a day it won't finish or report failure.
<kiko> YokoZar, can you try uploading from a different host?
<YokoZar> kiko: maybe, but I'd have to upload my file to that host to do that
<YokoZar> Some of my packages get uploaded though (the smaller ones)
<YokoZar> Do I have to use ftp to upload to launchpad ppa?  dput seems to support a lot of other transfer methods.
<kiko> yeah, for now, ftp only.
<holtmann> So what is the correct way to use Rosetta translation for an upstream/trunk source. I did upload the translation template, but then it still tells me that no template is available.
* herb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 03:00 for a code update. | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 21 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2008-02-21
<kirkland> During this launchpad outage, are emailed bug updates to *@bugs.launchpad.net being queued such that those bugs will be updated accordingly when Launchpad comes back online?
<Rinchen> kiko, they should be, yes
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> kirkland, ^^
<Rinchen> habit :-)
<kirkland> Rinchen: cool, thanks ;-)
<kirkland> Rinchen: I'll step back out so that kiko gets his "ki" back ;-)
<Rinchen> lol
<kirkland> :-)  bye
<bdmurray> The maintenance pages says "We plan to make new a Launchpad release on:" which reads funny to me
<kthakore> is launch pad supposed to be down right now?
<elmo> kthakore: yes, /topic
<elmo> and http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance
<kthakore> oh UTC
<kthakore> sorry I had the time as 11:00
<kthakore> PST
<kthakore> my mistake
<superm1> how come there was no warning all day when i was using it?
<slangasek> there was a countdown for the last hour or so
<superm1> oh, of course i haven't touched it in 3 hrs or so :)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mwhudson_> hello mpt
<jamesh> mpt: we aren't launchpadding at the moment
<mpt> We're not?
<mpt> o i c
<Hobbsee> heya mpt 
<mpt> hiya Hobbsee 
<mpt> I should take this time to figure out why the offline message isn't centered
<mpt> aha
<mpt> .offline {text-align: center; max-width: 30em; margin: 2em auto;}
<mpt> the "margin: 2em auto;" isn't centering it like it's supposed to
<Balaams_Miracle> Man, i wish there was some way i could check what time it is at LP HQ
<thumper> Balaams_Miracle: always UTC :-)
<lifeless> thumper: except when its not :)
<thumper> lifeless: whaddya mean?
<Balaams_Miracle> Heh, but how do i know what time is UTC?
<thumper> Balaams_Miracle: it depends, where are you?
<Balaams_Miracle> I mean, i'm in the Netherlands. 
<thumper> Balaams_Miracle: isn't it almost 3am there?
<Balaams_Miracle> Yes, 2:56 it says
<slangasek> by running 'date --utc' or such
<thumper> Balaams_Miracle: you're UTC +1
<thumper> so subtrace an hour
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, thanks. One more hour to go then...
<thumper> subtract
 * Balaams_Miracle is already getting withdrawal symptoms
<Balaams_Miracle> Need... fix... Must... wait...
<Nafallo> Balaams_Miracle: ntp.ubuntu.com
<Balaams_Miracle> Nafallo: Yes, that's a time server. I don't know what you are getting at.
<Nafallo> Balaams_Miracle: it is in the same location as the LP servers.
<Balaams_Miracle> Nafallo: Yes, but my PC isn't.
<Nafallo> that wasn't the point...
<Nafallo> oh well.
<lifeless> thumper: dst
<dmb> hey, how much longer is launchpad down for?
<dmb> i'm too lazy to convert timezones
<elmo> dmb:  /topic 
<dmb> elmo: i'm too lazy to convert timezones
<lifeless> dmb: I'm too lazy to do it for you.
<dmb> can you at least tell me if this was the hour that it started?
<lifeless> its now 1325 AEDT
<ScottK> I'm fairly certain he can.
<dmb> ok, thanks
<dmb> thats all i needed to know :D
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 21 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> New bug: #193857 in launchpad-bazaar "cherrypy error on unmirrored branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193857
<ubotu> New bug: #193845 in malone ""Sort by importance" sorts "Unknown" (from external bug trackers) on top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193845
<ScottK> Am I reading the LP front page correctly... I'm now automatically subscribed to any bug I comment on?
<RAOF> Woah.  The "Delete Cache" page action may want some renaming :)
<RAOF> I suspect that hitting "add checked words to dictionary" is not meant to result in "An error occurred in a Python script"
<mpt> ScottK, no, but you can subscribe to all the bug reports associated with a milestone/project/package/distribution
<mpt> For example, you could subscribe to Ubuntu upstart and be notified of all bug reports about that package
<ScottK> But I could do that before.
<mpt> How?
<ScottK> Make myself a bug contact for the package
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav bug subscriptions as an example of one I've been subscribed to for a long time
<jamesh> ScottK: the idea is to separate out the idea of being a "bug contact" (someone responsible for QA) and a "subscriber"
 * mpt scratches his head at "For Ubuntu: There are no bug subscriptions"
<mpt> That doesn't make sense
<jamesh> ScottK: someone doing QA may be given permissions to e.g. alter bug importances (something a project may want to restrict), which a subscriber wouldn't be able to
<jamesh> mpt: it just has a bug contact ...
<mpt> I mean, it's not true
<mpt> There are thousands of bug subscriptions in Ubuntu
<mpt> I think it means "Nobody is subscribed to all of Ubuntu's bugs"
<elmo> (which isn't true, there's a mailing list for them)
<mpt> yeah
<ScottK> I see.  Well I never ascribed any more to bug contact than I got sent a copy of the bug
<ScottK> Signing up as bug contact doesn't give any extra powers, so I really don't understand the difference?
<mpt> Maybe now the term can be changed to something more obvious
<ScottK> Dunno.  AFAICT you've just invented a new feature functionally identical to the old one.
<mpt> I don't know if it was possible to have multiple package bug contacts in the past
<mpt> but it wasn't possible to have multiple people subscribed to all bugs for a distribution or project, unless a dummy team was created to put them in.
<ScottK> The clamav example I showed a few minutes ago had three and has had for a long time.
<mpt> So this might not be anything new for packages, but it's new for projects and distributions. And milestones.
<ScottK> OK.  That I can see.  You might correct the description then.
<mpt> "Subscribe to bugmail"?
<mpt> oh, "bug mail"
<jamesh> ScottK: there were no extra powers given to "bug contacts" previously because there were no restrictions on who could become a bug contact
<jamesh> that'll change in future
<ScottK> jamesh: Are there restrictions now?
<ScottK> So are all the current bug contacts going to be automatically downgraded then?
<jamesh> ScottK: all bug contacts were converted to subscriptions
<jamesh> ScottK: and it isn't exactly a downgrade, since it is giving you the same features as before
<ScottK> OK.
<jamesh> but you can now also subscribe to projects
<jamesh> and the subscription support can be extended to more than just bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #193870 in malone "Source package page makes false claims about "Bug subscriptions"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193870
 * ScottK didn't file that one.
<ScottK> jamesh: None of which sounds like it's of any interest to Ubuntu developers, just other projects.
<ScottK> BTW, I did read the feature announcement.  This is all very confusing.
<jamesh> ScottK: it might not offer much benefit yet, but that will change in future
<ScottK> "Launchpad automatically sends you emails whenever there's an update to a bug that you've reported, is assigned to you or that you've commented on." sounds to me like any bug I comment on I'll start getting bug mail on.
<comperr> heh - I was here before - but I forgot who I was speaking too - who is the pastebinit creator again ?
<jamesh> ScottK: one of the planned features is to allow more fine grained control over the notifications too
<jamesh> ScottK: e.g. you might only care when bugs are created or fixed for a package, but not care about every single comment made to those bugs
<ScottK> OK, but how does changing bug contacts to bug subscriptions help that?  So far you've just changed the name.
<jamesh> just think of it as a new name for the old feature that more accurately describes its purpose, if that helps.
<ScottK> Then don't announce it as a NEW feature.
<jamesh> ... it _is_ a new feature
<ScottK> Not for packages it's not.  It's got a new name with no functional differences
<jamesh> e.g. you couldn't previously subscribe to all bugs targeted at ubuntu-8.04, for instance
<ScottK> That's true, but unrelated to packages.
<ScottK> I'm not saying that for milestones, projects, etc it's not new, but for packages it's not new.
<ubotu> New bug: #193872 in malone "Can't subscribe to all something's bug reports from its Bugs page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193872
<ubotu> New bug: #193873 in launchpad "Nobody wants to "Subscribe to bug mail"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193873
<poolie> any ppa hackers around?
<Hobbsee> poolie: devs?  users who know far too much about ppa?
<poolie> devs, i guess
<poolie> but i worked it out - packages with builddep problems
<poolie> don't generate an error, or at least not for a very long time
<jamesh> PPA does need improvements w.r.t. timely status updates
<poolie> yes
<Hobbsee> poolie: you don't get the generated mail?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: There's no mail that I've noticed when your PPA package hits depwait.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, depwait, yeah
<poolie> i think it would be nice if you got, say,
<poolie> one mail if it can't immediately be built, or not within 5m
<poolie> and another after say 7d, saying "Giving up"
<RAOF> Or, rather, tell you immediately if the package it's waiting on isn't also in your PPA's build queue.
<RAOF> Or, in fact, shedule the builds based on dependency information :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you'd probably need the global builds stuff to do that, though.
<poolie> well, something like that
<poolie> the main point is, _say something_
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Oh, I'm sure the reason it's not done like that already is that the infrastructure doesn't support it.
<RAOF> It'd be nice if the infrastructure _did_ support it, though :)
<lifeless> RAOF: build deps are NPC
 * RAOF tries to parse as Not Pre Calculateable
<lifeless> RAOF: npcomplete
<lifeless> non polynomial 
<RAOF> lifeless: Which doesn't mean that you can't solve it.
<RAOF> Just that it scales insanely.
<RAOF> For the record, I'd use NP-C for NP-complete ;)
<lifeless> right; so like many things 'good' but not 'correct' answers are possible with better scaling
<Hobbsee> RAOF: dream about it.  but really, don't expect it anytime soon.
<lifeless> AIUI thats what happens here
<RAOF> I wasn't actually after trawling the entire dependency chain.  Just 'I upload foo which depends on bar, and bar at the same time, please try to build bar first'.
<jamesh> build deps are non-player characters
<RAOF> Another valid parsing :)
<poolie> in https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive, bzrtools 1.2.0-1~bazaar2~edgy1 seems to be a native package or something
<poolie> at any rate it has just a .tar, not an orig and diff
<poolie> i wonder why
<Hobbsee> RAOF: reprio'ing ftw.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: and uploading in order, with sufficient gaps, preferably with a script or something, ftw too.
<poolie> another approach would be to give people a button saying "build this now"
<poolie> or what Hobbsee said
<RAOF> poolie: 
<RAOF> poolie: That button exists.
<Hobbsee> poolie: and how many people do you think *won't* hit that button?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: sure, but few have access to it
<poolie> really? where?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I'm talking about PPAs right now.  Isn't anyone else?
<Hobbsee> you cant see it if you're not a buildd admin.
<Hobbsee> you can't rescore for ppa, or ubuntu, unless you're a buildd admin
<Hobbsee> am i misunderstanding you?
<RAOF> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you.  There _is_ a *re*build this now button.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: afaik, everyone's talking about ppa's here
<jamesh> poolie: "view build records", find the failed build and there is an item in the actions menu to retry it
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh sure.  after it's failed.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: what i think poolie's asking for is "let me specify the build order of my packages *before* they go thru and fail"
<Hobbsee> it still apperas to take a lot longer than it should for builds to fail, and then have to redo all the builds, in order
<RAOF> Yeah.
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> guten morgen carlos!  Wie gehts?
<carlos> Hobbsee: I understand the first part, I guess the second part is something like "How's going?", right?
<carlos> Hobbsee: so, I'm fine, thanks :-P and you?
<Hobbsee> yeah :)
 * Hobbsee is doing OK.  dealing with email
<philn__> hi
<philn__> will #193656 be fixed for next code update?
<Fujitsu> bug #193656
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193656 in soyuz "Process-death-row procedure became very slow" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193656 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> As it's critical, it may be fixed within days. If it's not, it will be fixed in about a month.
<philn__> Fujitsu: ok... until then i'm stuck, i want to upload a pkg to my PPA but it's always rejected because the old .orig.tag.gz remains on the pool :(
<philn__> could someone remove the files from my pool please? ;)
<Fujitsu> philn__: When did you delete them? That bug may not be your problem.
<philn__> about 13 hours ago
<Fujitsu> I suggest waiting a while longer, or incrementing the version number.
<philn__> ah you mean the upstream version number
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/ddclient -> how do I remove this?
<Kmos> i've registered it
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Why should it be removed?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: because I support it, and I like to remove it
<Fujitsu> It's a valid project, and has no reason to be removed.
<Kmos> or else, give another person the register status
<Fujitsu> Right, that's different.
<Kmos> but it has my contact
<Fujitsu> Assign it to registry.
<Fujitsu> ~registry, that is.
<Kmos> how to do it ?
<Fujitsu> Change owner, or registrant, or whatever it is. There are three different terms used on the page for that one thing.
<Kmos> i'll do it
<Kmos> thanks
<Kmos> "maintainer" is there too
<Kmos> lol
<Fujitsu> That's it, yes.
<Kmos> There's no person/team named '~registry' in Launchpad.
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> without the ~
<Kmos> done
<Kmos> Bug contact:  	 Marco Rodrigues
<Kmos> Security contact: 	Marco Rodrigues
<Kmos> still mine
<Kmos> lol
<Fujitsu> You need to remove yourself as both.
<Kmos> that was before i change maintainer
<Kmos> now i can't change anything
<Kmos> :(
<Fujitsu> Can one really not remove oneself from either of those positions!?
<Kmos> i don't think so
<Fujitsu> That's almost as crazy as Blueprint's assigning.
<Kmos> the menu links to do that, have been disabled
<Kmos> after i change maintainer
<TankEnMate> is there a way on launchpad to get bzr repos using rsync?
<Fujitsu> TankEnMate: What's wrong with HTTP?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: could you report i as bugg? :)
<Kmos> *bug
<TankEnMate> bzr initial checkouts are a big turn off
<Fujitsu> Kmos: You'll need to poke an admin to remove you as them, then. I may well file a bug on that.
<Fujitsu> TankEnMate: If you own the branch, you can use bzr+ssh.
<Kmos> Fujitsu: thanks
<TankEnMate> i just did a bzr initial check out, it took over 5 minutes, used over 500M of RAM and blew away my file cache...
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: or in general have access to?
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: Only if you have write access, no?
<Fujitsu> TankEnMate: 500M RAM!?
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: that is what I meant indeed. (So membership of team owning it also works)
<TankEnMate> I used bzr+ssh to check out.. it took ages, sucked everything into RAM and only _then_ wrote out..
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: Being a member of the team that owns it means you own it.
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: fair enough, I disagree on the terminology, but I understand you now :)
<TankEnMate> If I didn't have to check this stuff out it would have turned my right off...
<Fujitsu> TankEnMate: How big is the branch?
<TankEnMate> F: just a tick
<Fujitsu> I have a branch or two that takes hours, but it's gigantic.
<Fujitsu> Most take a few seconds.
<TankEnMate> 489M    .
<Fujitsu> 5 minutes for 489M isn't bad.
<TankEnMate> F: why does it want to suck everything into RAM first?!? what a waste!
<Fujitsu> TankEnMate: That'd be bzr's problem.
<TankEnMate> A check out should really be nothing more than a straight copy of the head
<Fujitsu> bzr co --lightweight
<LarstiQ> TankEnMate: that would be a lightweight checkout, not a full one
<TankEnMate> Yeah I know it is bzr's problem, then why use bzr, but thats a whole different kettle of fish..
<Fujitsu> bzr works really well most of the time.
<TankEnMate> Ahhh maybe for first timers checking out a tree you should inform them to do a lightweight checkout..
<TankEnMate> F: I must admit I am used to git
<TankEnMate> Hmm I'm going to email the ubuntu desktop course guys and get them to mention the lightweight checkout for first timers..
<lifeless> TankEnMate: what version of bzr were you using?
<lifeless> TankEnMate: and what format is the tree in, also does it have very large files? we generally flush stuff to disk as soon as each delta is verified
<TankEnMate> 1.0-1~gutsy1 (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<lifeless> TankEnMate: you will find 1.2 to be better
<TankEnMate> lifeless: ack
<lifeless> TankEnMate: doing a lightweight checkout is probably not the right thing for first timers; lightweight checkouts have no local history, so it performs worse overall.
<TankEnMate> lifeless: bzr 1.2 isn't in backports though..
<lifeless> TankEnMate: its in the bzr team ppa
<TankEnMate> lifeless: so how to do a quick clone then?
<TankEnMate> lifeless: ack, I'm just trying to figure an easy way to make first time d/ls for large repos not have to have to jump through too many hoops
<lifeless> TankEnMate: 'bzr branch' or 'bzr checkout' (depending on whether you want a new branch or commit access to an existing branch)
<lifeless> TankEnMate: thats all thats needed.
<TankEnMate> lifeless: yes, but it chews soo much memory..
<TankEnMate> over 500M on my machine to check out..
<lifeless> TankEnMate: in 1.0. Which has an older network protocol that is less efficient. 
<TankEnMate> and it only starts writing out files once its all in RAM..
<lifeless> TankEnMate: test with the current release; then discuss with bzr upstream.
<TankEnMate> lifeless: would there be support for 1.2 to go into the official gutsy backports then?
<Fujitsu> When it's in Hardy, it will most likely be backported.
<lifeless> TankEnMate: you're wrong about the behaviour of bzr in general; whatever you saw is likely a result of backwards compatibility code kicking in.
<Fujitsu> A FeatureFreeze exception has been granted for bzr 1.2
<lifeless> TankEnMate: thats really unrelated, there is gutsy support in the bzr +ppa.
<TankEnMate> lifeless: ahh
<lifeless> later folk
<TankEnMate> lifeless: I'm trying to get this to work for uneducated desktop users..
<Fujitsu> Why do they need such a ridiculously massive tree?
<TankEnMate> Fujitsu: its user documentation :)
<TankEnMate> Fujitsu: I think I'll just have to set up a server that does nightly builds of the documentation and ships it out to the users...
<TankEnMate> Fujitsu: it is for translators..
<TankEnMate> Fujistsu: they have good natural language skills, not so good computer skills..
<Fujitsu> Why not just ship out a tarball of the branch once, and have them pull the branch regularly?
<TankEnMate> Fujistsu: thats what I was hoping to avoid.. but looks like I will have to do something similar..
<Fujitsu> You only have to do it to each machine once.
<TankEnMate> Fujistsu: I'll probably wind up just burning stuff on to DVDs with a few scripts and send it to them in the post..
<TankEnMate> That and bzr 1.2 debs
<TankEnMate> Fujistsu: can bzr do deltas on binary files? or will it just copy then new ones down in toto?
<Fujitsu> It does binary deltas.
<TankEnMate> w00t good stuff
<TankEnMate> Fujistsu: Do you have the bzr +ppa URI handy?
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive, most likely.
<TankEnMate> ack, thanks!
<TankEnMate> how stable are ppa debs? Good enough to just push to j. random user?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> TankEnMate: surely that depends on how stable the source is?
<TankEnMate> pick the Aussie :)
<TankEnMate> Hobbsee: Thats kind of what I was asking..
 * Fujitsu welcomes mpt back to a sane timezone.
<Hobbsee> TankEnMate: right, so if you upload a stable source, then the binary will be stable.
<Hobbsee> hte converse is also true
<Fujitsu> The bzr devs are one of the only upstreams I trust to make their own packages.
<TankEnMate> Hobbsee: not know what ppa stands for I don't have any feel for it..
<TankEnMate> F: Thanks..
<Hobbsee> TankEnMate: personal package archives?
<TankEnMate> I am a Debian user origionally, i use sid myself, but in the past have given stable to clients..
<TankEnMate> Hobbsee: thanks!
<TankEnMate> I am moving to Ubuntu because it is more up to date for my clients..
<mvo> danilos: hello! could you quickly help me with a rosetta export? I got a tarball that looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4820/ - why are some po files put into the toplevel dir and some under main/ ? (main is the name of the component)
<danilos> mvo: the ones under 'main/' are probably existing translations, and the ones in toplevel are those which have been newly translated in Launchpad
<danilos> mvo: I can try fixing it manually, though
<mvo> danilos: aha! thanks
<danilos> mvo: (i.e. on import, they were inside main/...)
<mvo> danilos: right, so those were not touched since the import, but the other ones were?
<danilos> mvo: well, it's not actually that useful information
<danilos> mvo: it's only that those in main/ have existed in the package as well
<danilos> mvo: and I can't actually fix them from the UI; carlos, do we have an existing bug for this (if you happen to know, since we had a similar complaint recently)?
<carlos> danilos: yeah, we have a bug about it
<carlos> let me look for it...
<danilos> carlos: thanks
<mvo> danilos, carlos: its not urgent, I was just curious about it
<carlos> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/148286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148286 in rosetta "multiple template export has wrong directory names" [High,Confirmed] 
<TankEnMate> brb
<ubotu> New bug: #193940 in rosetta "Import queue UI will link to inactive products" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193940
<Hobbsee> poolie: good mail
 * Fujitsu checks how far read-only-launchpad has been deferred.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it doesn't matter how long it's been deferred currently.  they'll just keep redeferring it by a month, as they wish.
<soren> So... How's the trolling business these days?
<lifeless> Fujitsu: TankEnMate: I think you are reinventing the wheel if you ship a tar; bzr _should_ work fine. I repeat - try it with 1.2, if it doesn't do the right thing file bugs.
 * Fujitsu only suggested that as an alternative to shipping lots of tarballs regularly.
<Fujitsu> soren: My statement was relevant and quite valid.
<Hobbsee> mine was probably trolling, but still quite valid none-the-less.
<Hobbsee> still, we have delete now.  i can still continue celebrating that.
<soren> Fujitsu: I was referring to Hobbsee.
<Fujitsu> soren: I see.
<Hobbsee> soren: if i actually had a trolling business...trust me, i'd do it better.
<soren> mm hm.
 * Hobbsee wonders if the rollout docs are finished yet, and if so, where they are
<Hobbsee> soren: actually, i'll take my trolling back.  with this rollout, they haven't broken the scripts.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, rock on!  we should be able to get old sources now, too!
<Fujitsu> Yep, that was cherrypicked a while back.
<Fujitsu> Which also unbroke quite a number of other links.
<Hobbsee> hadn't been done when i left, i didn't think
<Hobbsee> the trouble of going on holidays :P
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't launchpad's Code tab be disabled now that that page and its branches are now private?
<cprov-out> Fujitsu: Hobbsee: have you uploaded anything to PPA after the rollout ?
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: nope
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: i can try if you like, though
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, I would like you to try. It's super-fast ;)
 * Hobbsee uploads
<Fujitsu> Build creation? Or something is even more super-fast?
 * Hobbsee waits
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, build creation on upload-time.
<Fujitsu> Yay!
<Fujitsu> Very nice.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Fujitsu> That is one of the most common questions of late.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, but now it's *past* :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh wow!
<Hobbsee> build's already started, too!
<Hobbsee> wlel done!
<Fujitsu> ... wow.
<Spads> well that strikes me as luck :)
<Hobbsee> and now it says pending.
<Fujitsu> Oh, building from accepted in PPA too?
<cprov> Hobbsee: great, your moin binaries ETA was 5 minutes
<Hobbsee> cprov: was?
<Fujitsu> Ooh, changelog on +archive too.
<seb128> hi
<cprov> publisher is running (:00)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, bigjools did that a while ago
<Fujitsu> And publishing stuff.... Very nice.
<Hobbsee> hey seb128 
<seb128> does anybody there has an idea why gdm launchpad bug comments are sent to their upstream mailinglist?
<Hobbsee> cprov: so, are we supposed to be able to access teh binaries as soon as i'ts built?
<Hobbsee> seb128: what's the address of the upstream mailing list?
<Fujitsu> seb128: All of them!?
<kiko> seb128, yes, jcastro and I were talking to the maintainers and they suggested that, but have since found it's not a great idea
<seb128> Hobbsee: gdm-list@gnome.org
<kiko> seb128, I think they've reverted that -- chat with jcastro 
<seb128> ok
<Hobbsee> kiko: did they give the reason for why?  i know amarok was doing the same thing
<Hobbsee> at lesat for a while
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, they have to reach the archive first (being published)
<seb128> could you include the desktop team in the discussion where you are doing such changes?
<kiko> Hobbsee, why they didn't like it?
<Hobbsee> kiko: yes
<kiko> Hobbsee, I guess it was a lot of traffic and they didn't prepare the list subscribers properly
<kiko> seb128, talk to jcastro 
<seb128> kiko: ok, will do, thanks
<Hobbsee> kiko: right
<kiko> Hobbsee, if you're subscribed and all of a sudden you get this deluge of bugmail..
<Hobbsee> kiko: yeah, true.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i have that fun every time a team i belong to suddenly gets subscribed to another thing in launchpad.
<kiko> same here
<Hobbsee> and i wonder "why the hell did launchpad spam me...again???"
<Hobbsee> bonus points for the recent mailing list screwup.
<kiko> what's that?
<Spads> http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/random/angry-moron.html <-- Hobbsee 
 * Fujitsu noted the mailing list spam.
<Hobbsee> Spads: i got 1600+ mails in the week that i was away.  i really *don't* need more mail to deal with, especially random mail from untested screwups.  please :)
<kiko> no idea what you are talking about
<Fujitsu> Members of mailing-list-beta-testers get emails about people being accepted into the group.
<Hobbsee> kiko: looks like all members of the LP beta testers got spammed with bits of teams being joined to a team, and then being removed from that team, for a while.
<Fujitsu> Members are the teams that have mailing lists.
<Fujitsu> So the mailing lists get spammed as new teams get permission to get mailing lists.
<kiko> and not just admins?
<Fujitsu> Apparently not.
<Spads> Hobbsee: haha I know, it's just that I love the name "angry moron newsletter" for being subscribed to a list where all the posts are surprised members shouting "TAKE ME OFF THIS SPAM LIST *NOW* YOU CRIMINAL!"
<kiko> weird.
<Hobbsee> kiko: correct.
<ScottK> Members of teams that are indirect members of teams that are in mailing-list-beta-testers get the mails too
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Even better.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh, lovely.
<ScottK> It's been on my list to file a bug, but I haven't gotten to it yet.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: which is all of ubuntu-control and above, no?
<Hobbsee> er,  ubuntu-buglords?  the old ubuntu-qa?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu-bugcontrol, though I liked ubuntu-buglords better.
 * Hobbsee wonders exactly how many people that spammed, then.
<Hobbsee> Spads: haha :)
<Fujitsu> Only those who subscribe. Which is probably not too many.
<cprov> Hobbsee: all done for your moin upload, assuming no buildfarm load, source->build->binary will get done within one single  PPA publishing cycle (20 minutes)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: to m-l-b-t?
<Hobbsee> cprov: wow!  nice!
<Fujitsu> cprov: Very, very nice.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: To their team
<Fujitsu> *team's mailing list.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.  I get the mails because I'm ubunt-dev which is an indirect member of ubuntu-bug-control
<Fujitsu> I think.
<Fujitsu> Oh, I guess if a team doesn't have an ML, it will fall through to all members...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: which, in the case of some of the teams, still doesn't exist, so everyone gets an individual mail
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Am I to presume that the ubuntu-bugcontrol email was the last you got?
<Fujitsu> Once ubuntu-bugcontrol actually got a mailing list, emails to individual members should have stopped.
<ScottK> No, I've gotten mails about people being unable to subscribe to the beta team
 * ScottK will find and pastebin
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: lp should never have been giving teams-added emails to non-admins anyway.
<Fujitsu> I didn't think so.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i presume that bug got stomped on and fixed, before mass spam
<Hobbsee> as in, only one lot of teams, not all of them
<Fujitsu> Maybe it's different because they're teams, not normal people, so it was thought a good idea to mail everyone.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56837/
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: iz bug.  didn't happen normally.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Ah, I didn't notice that one as being personalised, but I guess it must have been.
<Fujitsu> Somebody should probably file a bug.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's not someone being unable to subscribe to the beta team?
<ScottK> My spamcop workflow is a lot quicker than my LP bug filing work flow.  I figure eventually either will be effective.
<Hobbsee> hah
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I got one of those too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: just filter anything from bounces@launchpad.net.  problem solved.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Do you have any other path to m-l-b-t?
<Hobbsee> there's no rationale in that mail.  interesting
<ScottK> Not that I know of.
<ScottK> Let me find another
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Well, it's fairly obvious that it is because you're a member of the team, I think.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, indeed.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: makes it kinad hard to filter though - they should all be having rationales
<ScottK> Other and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56838/ the only other one I've gotten was the one about joining mlbt.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i think that was the one that all people in -bugcontrol got
<Hobbsee> as in, those two pastebinned ones
<ScottK> Probably.
<Fujitsu> Someone didn't set the contact address of -bugcontrol to the mailing list, which is why the world is getting spammed.
<ScottK> I'd say as only an indirect member it's doubly wrong.
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger.
<Fujitsu> I don't see why indirect members should be treated any differently to direct members. But emailing everyone is wrong.
<Hobbsee> can't actually *stop* the lp mail at all, without walking away from ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: were there plans to allow any team to have their own mailing list?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: That's the point of the mailing list feature, I presume.
<Hobbsee> emailing everyone is always wrong - in fact, i wonder if it officially counts as spam
<Fujitsu> Any LP dev around here who might know why everyone is getting spammed, rather than just admins?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, but what status is it?  vaporware, buggy-but-exists, or done-ready-for-production?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Beta testing. Hence the team.
<ScottK> or renaming and existing feature and calling it something new.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh.  i've only skimmed that mail so far.  my bad.
<ScottK> and/an
<Hobbsee> i'ts got something to do with processing 1600+ email in the last 30 hours...
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Which existing feature?
 * Hobbsee wonders about being able to filter LP bugmail to start with
<ScottK> Fujitsu: The ability to sign up as "Bug Contact" for a package is now some other name and a wonderful new feature.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: That's actually a useful feature, as you can now subscribe to bugs for a distribution or project.
<Fujitsu> Packages just happen to use the same unified mechanism now.
<Hobbsee> ack
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Yes, but it's not a new feature for packages and it's not correct to describe it as such.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: they haven't described it, have they?  there's been no annoucement yet?
<ScottK> It's on the LP features page
 * Fujitsu hasn't seen one.
<Fujitsu> Ah, on /
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.  The only notification Ubuntu developers have had about changes in this release is a blog post saying show up and see what's changed
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hm, it's not on ubuntu-devel@ yet
<ScottK> Hobbsee: No.  It was on planet
<ScottK> That's it
<Fujitsu> Hm, interesting, subscribing to milestones.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yummy
<ScottK> http://news.launchpad.net/notifications/offline-21-feb-0000-0300-utc
<Fujitsu> I don't see it on Planet.
<Hobbsee> that'll make release management, etc, easier
<ScottK> It was there two days ago
<Fujitsu> I see that, but not the usual announcement.
<Fujitsu> w/ release notes, etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #193983 in malone "Oops deactivating account when the account has a conjoined bugtask assigned to it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193983
<ScottK> Fujitsu: AFAIK there hasn't been one.
<Hobbsee> hi statik 
<Hobbsee> cprov: what was the rationale for not keeping previous versions of sources and binaries in a ppa?
<Hobbsee> as in, on LP at all, not in the ppa archive?
 * Fujitsu wonders if they're in librarian.
<Hobbsee> likely
<cprov> Hobbsee: uhm, they remain in librarian and in the primary archive UI
<cprov> Hobbsee: they are only hidden in the PPA UI
<Fujitsu> cprov: No files are published for this package.
<Fujitsu> s/are //
<cprov> Fujitsu: bug me ;)
 * Hobbsee smells a gpl violation again.
 * Fujitsu files a bug.
<Hobbsee> and that's a strange form of delete!
<cprov> Hobbsee: NO it isn't a gpl violation, binaries are already gone longer before the sources vanish from the UI.
<Fujitsu> cprov: That's irrelevant, I believe.
<Fujitsu> Hm, actually, not sure which clause it would be distributed under.
<Fujitsu> Not 3a, I don't think it's 3c, so it is probably 3b.
 * Hobbsee quietly dies over legalese
<Hobbsee> cprov: i hope you're right...
<cprov> Hobbsee: okay, it doesn't mean that we don't want to show your package files straight from librarian. Actually it would be nice if you can file a bug about it.
<Fujitsu> ubotu is slow.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is slow. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<barry> hi folks, kiko mentioned that there was a discussion about mailing lists and the mailing-lists-beta-testers spam.  i'm here to answer any questions you might have
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: arent you alreayd filing one?
<kiko> barry, read backscroll? :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Did so 9 minutes ago now.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah goody.  #?
 * kiko lets Fujitsu and Hobbsee and ScottK take it out on barry  :)
<Fujitsu> barry: Basically, we're all being emailed about some membership changes in m-l-b-t.
<ubotu> New bug: #193996 in soyuz "PPA packages unavailable once deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193996
<Hobbsee> there we are
<kiko> gpl violation, pffft
<kiko> please
<ScottK> emailed being the kind word to use for it.
<barry> Fujitsu: that should be fixed now.  it wasn't really related to mailing lists, but it was caused by the way membership in mlbt is required, the fact that we didn't have a contact address on ~mlbt, and one of our guys hit the wrong button ;)
<barry> Fujitsu: we solved this by adding a contact address to ~mlbt, so that can't happen again
<Fujitsu> barry: Shouldn't only admins be emailed on membership changes anyway?
<kiko> barry, one question I have is whether team /members/ should be emailed on membership changes.
<barry> Fujitsu, Hobbsee and everyone: we're /really/ sorry about that!
<Fujitsu> That's what seems to happen with mortal teams.
<kiko> right
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i didn't think so?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I don't get emailed when new MOTU appear.
<barry> Fujitsu, kiko that's a great question.  i actually don't think regular members /should/ be emailed on membership changes either
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: exactly.  that's hwat i'm saying too.  i thin i'm misreading you then
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen regular members be emailed like that before.
<Fujitsu> Maybe it's because they're team membership changes.
<barry> doesn't the contact address get membership changes?
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> Oh, actually.
<Hobbsee> barry: no.
<Fujitsu> I forget what's a contact address for what, and what isn't... too many lists.
<barry> hmm
<Hobbsee> otherwise u-u-s would get them all, and i don't see them dumped in the mod queue, so, no.
<kiko> barry, I'd like to understand exactly why the users got mailed, because it sounds really strange to me.
<barry> kiko: ok, let's work it backwards, because i'm not sure i understand how they got emailed either
<kiko> Hobbsee, can you forward barry a membership-change email with full headers?
<barry> the other thing is: are people /still/ getting emailed about membership changes?  i did set up a contact address maybe 18 hours ago i think
<Fujitsu> barry: I haven't seen any in a couple of days.
<kiko> barry, is the contact email address set up getting membership changes?
<Hobbsee> kiko: there were a couple of ones above from ScottK.
<barry> kiko: i /think/ so, but i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56837/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56838/
<kiko> thanks sarah
<Hobbsee> you're welcome.  i'm assuming those are the ones that you want
<kiko> barry, ah, that's something else.
<kiko> it's interesting.
<kiko> are team members emailed when the team is added to another team? should they?
<Hobbsee> kiko: when the team taht they're in is added to another?
<ScottK> I'd think they shouldn't.  It's an administrative question.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i can't see why they should be
<barry> kiko: also, there have really been two types of membership changes in mlbt.  i don't think anybody ever got the rejection notices, but they got the erroneous acceptance notice
<Fujitsu> barry: I got the acceptance and expiration.
<barry> kiko: and remember that was mlbt getting joined to coriander, not the other way around
<kiko> yes, yes
 * ScottK too.  See the pastes above
<barry> Fujitsu: i did too, but i'm not sure what that expiration notice was
<kiko> barry, but I think that Hobbsee and ScottK have a point -- members shouldn't be emailed on this sort of change.
<kiko> that it's a bug
<kiko> only admins should.
<barry> kiko: i totally agree
<Fujitsu> It's a different sort of change to what I thought it was; I didn't read the entire email properly, so assumed it was the other way around... Oops.
<ScottK> Currently the only way for me to avoid these types of emails is to deactivate myself as an ubuntu-dev.  A bit extreme
<Hobbsee> ScottK: or blackhole the address in launchpad.
<barry> kiko: do we have a bug open for this issue yet?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: depends if you carea bout bugmail
<kiko> barry, I doubt it.
<ScottK> True
<kiko> matsubara, salgado: agreed that it's a bug that team members get spammed if their team is added or removed/expired from another team?
 * barry runs off to report the bug
<Fujitsu> Some people would probably want to know when they implicitly become part of a new team, but probably not on such a large scale as this.. hmm...
<ScottK> avoid/avoid it being sent to me.
<kiko> matsubara, salgado: if so, does it already exist? help barry out :)
<kiko> ScottK, Fujitsu, Hobbsee: just to be 1 million percent clear
<kiko> ScottK, Fujitsu, Hobbsee: all the bits of "spam" you received had to do with this "Coriander" team.
<kiko> ScottK, Fujitsu, Hobbsee: confirm?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i think so, yes.
<ScottK> For this issue, yes.  
<ScottK> I'm not sure I need mails that a team I'm an indirect member of has been added to a team, but that's much less clear.
<kiko> okay, thanks. 
<Fujitsu> A lot of people seem to mis-approve things. This is one case, but I've seen other people do it too.
<kiko> ScottK, isn't that exactly the bug barry's reporting? that team members (direct or indirect) shouldn't be notified of this sort of change?
<barry> related: bug 113705
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113705 in launchpad "when team membership changes, team members get every other member's email address in To" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113705 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<Hobbsee> wow, launchpad ftw.
<kiko> barry, pretty horrible one too
<barry> and bug 44795
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44795 in malone/1.2 "Bug notifications include all subscribers in To: field when notifying a team with no contact email" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44795 - Assigned to Björn Tillenius (bjornt)
<salgado> kiko, barry, I'm pretty sure there's no bug reported for this one
<kiko> exarkun, are you around already?
<barry> salgado: cool.  i will report it
<kiko> salgado, do you agree it's a bug?
<ScottK> kiko: One is another team being added to a team I'm a member of.  I clearly don't need that.  The other is a team I'm a (indirect) memeber of being added to another.  Less clear.
<kiko> ScottK, I think in both cases only direct admins should be notified.
 * ScottK agrees
<Hobbsee> +1
<kiko> they are in the best position to do something about it
 * Fujitsu heads to bed.
<Hobbsee> thumper: ping, continuing yesterday's discussions.
<salgado> kiko, I'm not so sure.  since I'm being added as a member because of that team, I'd like to be notified.  just like I'd be notified if I were added to a team directly
<barry> kiko, Hobbsee, ScottK bug 194003
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194003 in launchpad "only team admins should be emailed about team membership changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194003
<barry> can you check to make sure i captured the issue accurately?
<Hobbsee> barry: those pastes will eventually lapse - you probably want to attach them to the bug, btw
<barry> Hobbsee: good point
<Hobbsee> barry: looks about right
<ScottK> Seems right.
<Hobbsee> curses, curses.
<barry> attached.  thanks Hobbsee and ScottK 
<Hobbsee> people, if you want ubuntu cds for *tuesday*, please don't email me on the previous *friday* asking for htem.
<Fujitsu> `You are about to send an annoying approval notice to 754 people. Cancel/Allow'
<ScottK> Maybe the solution is to set Mail From to the requestor so they get all the complaints.  
<ScottK> Probably won't do it more than once.
<barry> ;)
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<kiko> lol
<barry> maybe you want a radio box that says: annoy team admins, annoy all 500 direct members, really piss off all 8 billion indirect members
<Hobbsee> barry: with a warning that Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™ torture may come their way if they do?
<Hobbsee> and from others?
<kiko> barry, how about "hide the fact that you're doing this change from everybody"?
<Fujitsu> For teams that have a dozen subteams that nest 4 levels down, it seems a bit foolish to email everyone... but where to draw the line?
<barry> Hobbsee: yes!  and at least 3 or 4 levels of "are you sure"  "are you really sure?" "are you really really sure?" "you know people will hate you right?" confirmation pages
<Hobbsee> barry: yeah!
<barry> kiko: that's not a bad idea
<ubotu> New bug: #194003 in launchpad "only team admins should be emailed about team membership changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194003
<barry> thanks everyone, i've added some comments to the bug with your suggestions (except for Hobbsee's trademarked LPSoD suggestion :)
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<ubotu> New bug: #194012 in malone "Notify subscribers by a bug's old state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194012
<Hobbsee> kiko: you know, speaking of launchpad spam....is there any reason why i would want to know that another bug has been marked as a duplicate of mine?
<kiko> Hobbsee, I'm sure you can contrive some. the question is whether there is reason enough to justify the spam.
<kiko> s/any/sufficient maybe
<Hobbsee> kiko: the only reason i've managed to contrive so far is so that i can get the address of a core dump, which LP has later gone and removed the links to, after the retrace
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure that $random_user should have access to other people's core dumps anyway, and i'm not sure if they can.
<kiko> Hobbsee, well, there are softer but relevant reasons. there may be more information in the other bug. there might be a patch on the other bug. there might be a user with a workaround in the other bug. etc.
<Hobbsee> this is true
<kiko> so again
<kiko> the question is s/any/sufficient
<ScottK> OTOH, after about the 12th dupe, the fun factor on the bugmail goes way down.
<kiko> ScottK, agreed. but how do we balance those things out without being arbitrary?
 * Hobbsee used to filter dupemail, but somehow that died
<Hobbsee> looks like my filters for apport have broken too
<ScottK> kiko: I do think it would be useful to look at the recent python-central bug and go back and see how duplicate detection could be improved to have avoided people filing so many new bugs.
<kiko> ScottK, so you're saying that if we had less dupes the problem would be much less?
<Hobbsee> kiko: correct
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<exarkun> too. cold.
<kiko> come on
<kiko> there's heating up north
<exarkun> problem is, it's never as warm out of bed as it is in bed
<exarkun> kiko: so, what's up?
<kiko> might be good news, might be bad!
<kiko> exarkun, you shy of privmsgs?
<ubotu> New bug: #194039 in malone "AttributeError updating mantis bugwatches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194039
<Rinchen> >> meeting time - #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> Rinchen?
<matsubara> what?
<matsubara> topic says 1800 UTC
<Rinchen> sure enough.
<Rinchen> I'm goofed up again
<bigjools> I wish it were 1600, 1800 is about the worst time possible for me
<Rinchen> ok, now it's meeting time :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #194067 in launchpad "Importd doesn't use RF configs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194067
<gryc> So will there be a way to import old mailing list archives into launchpad's new mailinglists?
<rzr> gryc: i guess yea
<rzr> they say about this on the "tour"
<gryc> really? 0.o
 * gryc looks again
<gryc> hrm, and any idea if there will be mailing lists for projects and not just teams?
<kiko> gryc, just for teams -- but you can register a team and associate it to a project, even if it only has one member initially.
<gryc> then am I correct in assuming that a user has to join the team to post to the mailing list?
<kiko> gryc, well, there is whitelist moderation I believe (barry, help) but mostly yes
<barry> gryc: currently, they have to join the team /and/ subscribe to the mailing list to post
<barry> gryc: but there's an open bug to relaxing posting restrictions so that any team member can post
<gryc> okay
<barry> gryc: i'm heading out to lunch, but ping me later if you have more questions
<rzr> i am planning to move a yahoogroup to LP , any suggestions ?
<ScottK> kiko: Apparently I'm not alone thinking the fix for Bug #137448 didn't fully address the issue.  Would you prefer a new bug or I reopen this one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137448 in malone "New UI is confusing and counter inuitive for changing affected package" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137448 - Assigned to Björn Tillenius (bjornt)
<kiko> ScottK, I don't have time to invest in that discussion right now, as I find the issue completely unimportant :-(
<ScottK> kiko: Glad to understand that.  Thanks.
 * ScottK decides to give up on this.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 28 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> date change on next mtg
<ubotu> New bug: #194114 in soyuz "Only Virtual machines can be used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194114
<ubotu> New bug: #194120 in launchpad "Discarded posts should provide some feedback to sender" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194120
<ubotu> New bug: #194126 in launchpad "Let people lurk on mailing lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194126
<ubotu> New bug: #194143 in launchpad "Both "Swedish" and "Swedish (Finland)" listed as languages of Finland" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194143
<jetsaredim>  if I have a code branch in my bzr area on launchpad - how can I get the thing built and into my ppa?
<Ubulette> jetsaredim, you'd better "branch your branch", then in the new branch, append ~ppa1 to the version in debian/changelog and target hardy as the distribution, then build a source package (debuild -S), then dput the .changes file (but you need to 1st configure the dput target for ppa)
<jetsaredim> i guess i was more looking for a pointer to a wiki doc or some thing :)
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> there's one somewhere.. hmm, looking
<Ubulette> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Assid> heya
<Assid> is the site having issues
<Assid> ?
<Assid> wonder if its cause of the database or http server is gone outta whack
<exarkun> launchpad.net is responding quite well to my browser's requests
<exarkun> that doesn't mean the site isn't having issues, of course, but it's a data point. :)
<Assid> hrmm
<kiko-afk> it's damned fast if you ask me
<kiko-afk> wow
<jsauer> Hey there! QUESTION: Can I branch a vcs-imports branch (eg. ~vcs-imports/evolution/head) fix a bug and then make a merge propose to commit this fix upstream?
<Assid> weird
 * Assid thinks the webserver is a bit outta whack?
<exarkun> Assid: Sorry if this is obvious, but don't you think you should provide some details if you're trying to report a bug?
<Assid> well it just sits there trying to connect oto the site. but doesnt do anything.. firefox says connecting to... but thats it
<exarkun> Are you sure it's not a DNS problem?  (Can you resolve the hostname using another tool?)  Or maybe a Firefox memory corruption issue?  (Does it work if you restart Firefox?)
<Assid> c
<Assid> SSL error:no issuer was found-Continue? 
<Assid> as per lynx
<Assid> firefox still doesnt work tho
<Assid> dont know what to say
<Assid> okay started working on its own now
<poolie> hello
<Assid> slow.. but atleast the title to the page has loaded
<Assid> okay started working.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<steveire> Hi. Before it got backported I put libxine in my ppa. I'd intended that the ppa version would be overriden when the official version was backported. I named it 1.1.10-1ubuntu1~ppa1. However, that version name does not get overriden by the backported version. http://rafb.net/p/bN6WYA12.html. What should I have named it in this case and how can I anticipate the version of the backported package in the future?
<stdin> steveire: ~ppa1 is higher than ~gutsy1 because 'p' is higher than 'g'
<stdin> ~gutsy1~ppa1 is what I tend to use when building on non-development releases
<steveire> stdin: You mean u is higer than g? How should I name things then?
<stdin> ah, with libxine there is no ubuntu revision
<steveire> The previous version in backports was 1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1. I'd assumed it would follow the same scheme.
<steveire> Is there a way to build non-dev releases without second guessing what the backporter will name the package?
<stdin> use <version>-0~gutsy1~ppa1 if there is no debian package (1.1.8-0~gutsy1~ppa1) or us the version from debian and add ~gutsy1~ppa1
<ubotu> New bug: #194176 in blueprint "Superseded status is redundant with superseded link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194176
#launchpad 2008-02-22
<jetsaredim> when i dput something into my ppa - how can I see the status of the build?
<steveire> jetsaredim: You'll get an email if it fails. I can't seem to see the status of packages before the build completes either.
<jetsaredim> so the "all states" thing is really just misleading
<stdin> what? https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all doesn't show pending/building states for you?
<Hobbsee> jetsaredim: not really - it does include currently building
<comperr> heh - I was here before - but I forgot who I was speaking too - who is the pastebinit creator again ?
<stdin> comperr: stgraber
<comperr> stgraber, ping
<comperr> stdin, thank you vm
<jetsaredim> can't seem to get my pgp key uploaded to launchpad
<mwhudson> sometimes the keyservers need kicking in the shins
<mwhudson> can you fetch your key from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<mwhudson> (i think that's what it's called, anyway...)
<Hobbsee> jetsaredim: what error do you get?
<jetsaredim> that was the problem
<jetsaredim> got the keyserver updated and it worked now
<jetsaredim> now I'm trying to build a package from one of my bzr trees into my ppa
<jetsaredim> anyone feel like hand-holding me on that one?
<jetsaredim> :)
<jetsaredim> I tried walking through the PPAQuickStart  guide on launchpad, but it didn't seem to take
<jetsaredim> so if i just did a dput and it says "Successfully uploaded packages." does that mean that ppa is trying to build the package?
<jetsaredim> ah - got an email saying that my package needs to be signed by an ubuntero
<comperr> stgraber, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #194231 in launchpad ""?action=subscribe" should be a HTTP POST operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194231
<jetsaredim> how long does a queued ppa build usually take to build?
<jetsaredim> for something that takes less than a minute to build on my desktop
<Hobbsee> it gets done almost immediately
<jetsaredim> https://launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/+archive/+build/522588
<ubotu> New bug: #194235 in launchpad ""Subscribe" should say "Unsubscribe" when subscribed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194235
<emgent> hello people
<jetsaredim> how do you build the same package for gutsy and hardy in your ppa?
<emgent> someone know url to all list group in launchpad ?
<lifeless> emgent: what do you mean
<emgent> i'd like see all group listed in launchpad
<emgent> but i dont found the correct page
<emgent> found...
<emgent> sorry :P
<jetsaredim> https://launchpad.net/projects/+all
<lifeless> thats projects not groups
<emgent> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+teamlist
<emgent> it's the correct link :P
<jetsaredim> well - there ya go
<lifeless> some crack teams around: https://edge.launchpad.net/~logicalfaith
<thumper> ??
<RAOF> lifeless: How did you discover that gem?
<thumper> RAOF: I was about to ask the same thing
<ubotu> New bug: #194243 in launchpad "There i no way to see which members are subsribed to a mailing list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194243
<lifeless> emgent asked about the full team list
<lifeless> so I peeked out of curiosity. Its the first item.
<jetsaredim> how long will it take for my package to be built and put into my ppa?
<lifeless> <-------------------------------------------------------> this long
<jetsaredim> heh
<jetsaredim> been 54 min pending
<lifeless> seriously, it depends on the package, on how many other packages are being built concurrently.
<lifeless> there could be a problem, let me enquire
<jetsaredim> k
<jetsaredim> also - how do i go about building the same package on gutsy and hardy?
<lifeless> I'm not sure offhand sorry
<Hobbsee> different version numbers in debian/control
<Hobbsee> also see autoppa
<jetsaredim> i built it on two different systems and the tar.gz has different md5sums
<jetsaredim> lifeless: was there any backup?
<lifeless> jetsaredim: its apparently ok
<lifeless> jetsaredim: another person just got their build back
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> been over an hour now
<jetsaredim> https://launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/+archive/+build/522588
<jetsaredim> am i missing something
<lifeless> yes; limited resources - there is a queue
<jetsaredim> ok - so just wait and see
<jetsaredim> would be nice to see where you are in the queue
<lifeless> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<jetsaredim> odd - 2 idle i386 build machines and 15 in queue
<ubotu> New bug: #194257 in launchpad-bazaar ""Recently imported branches" doesn't just list recent ones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194257
<jetsaredim> lifeless: what does build for superseded mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #194262 in launchpad-buildd "Page for build that hasn't finished is cryptic about its status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194262
<ubotu> New bug: #194264 in launchpad "random sort order in ppa contents table" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194264
<ubotu> New bug: #194265 in launchpad-buildd "Page for build doesn't say where in the queue it is" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194265
<lifeless> jetsaredim: dunno
<poolie> jetsaredim: it means you've uploaded another package
<poolie> with a higher version number
<poolie> eg if you upload 1.1 and 1.2 to the same distro, 1.1 won't be built
<poolie> heh, everyone's beating on ppas
<poolie> i want to see the group photo for logicalfaith :)
<mpt> jetsaredim, I reported bug 194265 based on your suggestion
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194265 in launchpad-buildd "Page for build doesn't say where in the queue it is" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194265
<poolie> good point
<mpt> poolie, what do you mean by "Everyone's beating on ppas"?
<poolie> excuse my americanism
<poolie> i mean it is being enthusiastically dogfooded
<poolie> it seems to be the dominant topic in #launchpad, and just got several bugs
<poolie> which i see are from you
<mpt> I don't have a PPA, I'm just in a bug-reporting mood
 * mpt ducks
<poolie> so is launchpad-buildd the right product for ppa ui things too?
<poolie> btw you know igc is very very keen on adding a 'component' field to bugs
<poolie> for things just like this
<mpt> Who or what is igc?
<poolie> ian clatworthy
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> That was the original purpose of tags, iirc
<mpt> to avoid the need for never-quite-fitting components
<mpt> It's "just" too difficult to add/change/remove tags currently
<mpt> (bug 98585, bug 127138)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98585 in malone "No tag list/ coordination on bug edit form" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127138 in malone "Can't add/remove tags while changing a bug's status" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127138
<mpt> and to search for interesting combinations of tags (bug 81575)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81575 in malone "no way to search for absence of a tag" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81575
<mpt> So to answer your original question by way of example, all PPA bugs belong in the Soyuz "project" afaik
<mpt> but build-related bugs belong in the launchpad-buildd "project"
<mpt> whereas if they were tags, a bug report that was about PPA builds could have "ppa" and "build" tags simultaneously.
<poolie> i think ian's desires could be satisfied by tags, as long as there was enough ui to guide people to the right tags
<poolie> we wouldn't want people accidentally filing them on {ppa ppas archives build buildd} etc
<mpt> yeah, 98585 is the key to that
<mpt> an auto-complete menu or a combo box or something
<poolie> btw how do you find these bugs when you want to cite them?
<poolie> right
<mpt> I search
<poolie> in what scope?
<mpt> in the case of those tag-related bugs, I used the "bugtag" link in the "Tags" box on bugs.launchpad.net/malone
<mpt> Ah, tell me about this
<poolie> ?
<mpt> Pretend I didn't just tell you that
<mpt> How would you have tried to find them?
<mpt> (Or would you not have bothered?)
<ubotu> New bug: #194266 in launchpad-buildd "Upload and build queue table can get massively wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194266
<mpt> I ask because fairly often I get people asking me "is there a bug about X"
<mpt> So apparently it's difficult, or slow, or non-obvious to search for bug reports
<mpt> in a way that I'm blind to.
<ubotu> New bug: #194275 in launchpad-buildd "don't remove outdated binaries if they are needed for dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194275
<Fujitsu> I don't like the sound of that.
<mdke> when rejecting proposed members, is there any way to do it by bulk? With the same message? We need to do 926
<Nafallo> alter the field in the database?
 * Nafallo hides
<Fujitsu> mdke: I'm fairly sure there isn't.
<Fujitsu> What Nafallo said.
<Fujitsu> mdke: ubuntumembers?
<Fujitsu> I recall that list being gigantic.
 * Fujitsu thinks there should be an API to do that in the next couple of months, but not yet, unfortunately.
<mdke> i thought an LP admin might be able to do it with a script
<Fujitsu> You could probably write a bit of a script to do it, if someone doesn't already have one.
<mdke> well, I certainly wouldn't know how, although I could supply the rejection message, of course
<mdke> i'll maybe open a question in the answer tracker
<ubotu> New bug: #194313 in launchpad "Packages starting with number sorted before no package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194313
<ubotu> New bug: #181312 in apt-file "Please provide Contents-ARCH.gz for all sources" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181312
<mcr-joe> hello, i need help! my ppa won't work!
<mcr-joe> i activated it and abotu 1/2 hour ago accept the agreement
<mcr-joe> oh found out why
<ubotu> New bug: #194333 in ubuntu "Useless use of cat in bug report form (dup-of: 185897)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194333
<frenchy> Sorry for being dumb, I've created a poll with today's date ... blah, blah, blah ... you know how the story ends, right?  Is a LP developer/admin/maintainer able to delete it for me?
<kiko> frenchy, oh, hrm.
<kiko> frenchy, can you ask an lp question (see /topic)?
<frenchy> kiko: Yep, will do, thanks.
<frenchy> kiko: Done, thanks again.  Any luck with why I can't delete my VCS import?  Or maybe I should ask this on "answers" also?
<kiko> frenchy, what's the VCS import? have you moved to bzr?
<frenchy> kiko: Yeah, we had a brief discussion about it a few days ago.  I couldn't get to a particular page in LP even though I owned it and when you tried to delete it, it generated an OOPS.
<frenchy> kiko: Sound familiar, or o you need more.
<frenchy> *do
<kiko> frenchy, ah, right! remind me the name of the project again?
<frenchy> kiko: Me TV (me-tv)
<frenchy> kiko: Since then I've discovered that the translations are attached to this branch.
<frenchy> kiko: Anyway, it's not a big deal to me.  I just like to keep things tidy.  I can like with it.
<frenchy> *live
<kiko> my favorite featured project!
<Hobbsee> what, launchpad?
<kiko> frenchy, hang on. translations aren't attached to branches. they are attached to series. 
<kiko> frenchy, I've deleted your vcs import
<kiko> frenchy, but why are your translations hooked up to a separate series? they should be on your development series!
<frenchy> kiko: Yeah, I know.  I switched over to using stable/development a while ago but I'm not sure how to bring the translations across.  This is really an issue with me not understanding the way whole thing works.
<mcr-joe> hiya, how do i change debuild to use gutsy for distrubtion and not unstable
<kiko> frenchy, no worries. I think we can move them across, but I need to ask danilos. 
<kiko> danilos: ^^^
<frenchy> kiko: Ta.
<Fujitsu> mcr-joe: Change the distribution in the changelog.
<frenchy> mcr-joe: I'm a noob but don't you just change the distro in the debian/changelog.
<kiko> frenchy, do you want the unstable series deleted?
<mcr-joe> okay
<mcr-joe> thnx
<frenchy> kiko: What do you think is best practice, "unstable" or "development"?
<kiko> frenchy, the name doesn't matter as much as long as you have one only :-)
<frenchy> Ha
<kiko> I'll get rid of unstable as it is unused
<danilos> kiko: sure, we can move them across
<frenchy> kiko: I think that "development" most accurately reflects.  Please delete "unstable".  Thanks muchly.
<danilos> kiko: unfortunately, it would have to be done manually afaik
<frenchy> danilos: kiko: Yeah, sorry ... I started out with the SVN mentality but then switched to bzr.
<kiko> danilos, can you help us with the SQL?
<frenchy> when I came across from SF.
<kiko> no worries
<danilos> kiko: actually, maybe just doing it over https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/translations/+pots/me-tv/+admin should do (if we don't want to keep the old series as well)
<kiko> danilos, hah, it seems to have worked!
<danilos> kiko: cool (I thought you wanted them copied first)
<frenchy> kiko: danilos: looks good to me!
<frenchy> kiko: danilos: But I didn't have access to that page, should I have had?
<danilos> frenchy: great, if you have any problems, feel free to ask :)
<frenchy> kiko: danilos: Awesome, thanks dudes.  Keep up the good work.
<kiko> frenchy, so normally this stuff is best handled by admins as the forms are evil
<kiko> frenchy, just finished up cleaning up your series and blueprints. reload and see what you think.
<frenchy> kiko: ok, thanks heaps.
<danilos> frenchy: it might make sense to have a separate page to actually move translations from one series to the other, so if you feel like it, please file a bug :)
<frenchy> danilos: Are you suggesting that I raise this as a blueprint?
<frenchy> danilos: Or s a bug better?
<frenchy> *is
<kiko> a bug would be better, but I am not sure it's worth filing
<danilos> frenchy: well, a blueprint is probably more suitable, but people generally file bugs, and we make them into blueprints as needed
<kiko> danilos, I mean, would the user really understand what he was doing?
<kiko> wouldn't he expect the translations to be cloned or something, for instance
<danilos> kiko: well, if we had a simple form of 'move all translations under [combo box showing possible serieses]'
<danilos> kiko: perhaps, but that's another checkbox away 'copy instead of move'
<danilos> kiko: though indeed, you are probably right that 'moving' itself wouldn't make much sense, it's basically an administrative fix
<frenchy> kiko: That's very nice and shiny thank you.
<kiko> frenchy, you're welcome. btw, do you not offer tarball downloads, just packages?
<frenchy> kiko: I have them at https://edge.launchpad.net/me-tv/+download.  Is that the wrong place?
<frenchy> kiko: It's in the watch file and works when I use uscan?
<kiko> frenchy, no, that's fine, but it's not linked to from http://me-tv.sourceforge.net/download.html :)
<frenchy> kiko: Good point. Yeah, people have to know to go to the project home page (which is linked from http://me-tv.sourceforge.net/).  I'll add that now.
<kiko> frenchy, btw, bac's working on making the downloads available from the project home.
<frenchy> kiko: Are you a DVB user yourself? (Is this too off-topic for here?)
<frenchy> kiko: Has anyone suggested a dput upload for it?
<kiko> frenchy, uhm, no. could you use dput to upload tarballs? 
<kiko> frenchy, I don't even know what a DVB is! I was just asking my office-mate
<frenchy> kiko: probably not, but  ... hmmm ... I'll shut up now.
<kiko> frenchy, what sort of hardware do I need to use it?
<Toobaz> hello everybody. If since 4 days I'been waiting for 2 translation files (https://translations.launchpad.net/gueic/+imports) to get reviewed, do you think I should "ping" someone or just wait?
<kiko> danilos, see Toobaz'?
<frenchy> kiko: A DVB tuner.  It's just that you said before "my favorite featured project!". Where you talking about LP>
<frenchy> ?
<kiko> frenchy, I like the way it has activity
<kiko> frenchy, and the general idea and screenshots look cool
<kiko> don't make fun of me now :)
<danilos> Toobaz: we generally get to them in a week's time
<Toobaz> ok
<frenchy> kiko: Or was that just because it was "Ghost in the Shell"?
<kiko> heh
<danilos> Toobaz: you are developing gueic in LP directly, right? (if so, I can approve it right away, otherwise, it requires some digging into, what I don't have time right now for)
<frenchy> kiko: LP has been a real ... ummm ... launchpad for the project.  So a big thanks to you guys.
<Toobaz> danilos: yes
<kiko> frenchy, you're welcome -- that's pretty cool
<danilos> Toobaz: cool, should be imported in a few minutes
<frenchy> One final general thing, why do Blueprint rate so high in Karma?  I spend about 1/20th of my time in blueprints but it seems that it's the cause of my >40K karma.  I spend a lot of time in bugs and code.  It seems unfairly weighted.
<Hobbsee> frenchy: try translations instead
<frenchy> Hobbsee: Sorry, I don't understand.  Are you saying that translations are also very low karma then I agree.
<frenchy> Actually it seems just that blueprints are high.
<Hobbsee> frenchy: translations used to be very high
<danilos> Toobaz: btw, you should probably use the same path for the .pot file and .po files if you want them automatically approved
<danilos> Hobbsee: with the accent on 'used to be' :)
<Toobaz> so? I upload them again?
<Toobaz> or I just reupload the .po?
<danilos> Toobaz: well, I've approved it manually now, but if they don't get auto-approved in a few hours after your next upload, please make sure the paths are corresponding, or that you import them directly under a new template
<danilos> Toobaz: you may also want to set "uses translations officially" to actually let others see the template now (since it's been imported)
<Toobaz> ehm... where?
<Toobaz> it will be enabled when files will be approved?
<danilos> Toobaz: files have been approved and imported
<Toobaz> ok, I see. Where can I find the "uses translations officially" flag?
<danilos> Toobaz: somewhere in the project settings, not sure myself :)
<frenchy> Hobbsee: Oh, now they seem normal.  As I said, just the blueprints.  Not that I'm complaining, it just seems unfair to other guys helping me out with bugs.
<danilos> Toobaz: btw, I've provided a Serbian translation while at it, but a lot of messages need translator comments so translators know the context of the message
<Toobaz> mmhhh... I'm not an expert (and indeed thank you very much), I just thought translators figure out the context by using the app. I'll see how to add comments
<Toobaz> danilos: can't find the flag... are you sure it won't be "on" by default once po/pot files will be imported (actually, their status page says "Will be imported into...") ?
<danilos> Toobaz: yep, I am sure (all files have already been imported)
<danilos> Toobaz: try at https://launchpad.net/gueic/+edit
<Toobaz> ooops... thank you very much
<danilos> Toobaz: as far as translations go, using an app helps, but reduces speed of translation; you should be able to just add comments before the strings in the python source code to get them into .pot file
<Toobaz> wow
<danilos> Toobaz: also, it is indeed hard sometimes to translate from one language to another (eg. Slavic languages are very filled with declensions, and it's almost impossible to provide correct short translations for strings like yours); my recommendation is to listen to translators and try to work with them to construct better strings :)
<Toobaz> sure
<Toobaz> hints?
<kiko> Toobaz, just finished translating to portuguese
<kiko> Toobaz, I have a question
<Toobaz> yes
<kiko> Toobaz, when you say "Ring:" is it the verb or the noun?
<Toobaz> the noun
<Toobaz> although maybe this string could be something better
<kiko> okay
<Toobaz> but I didn't have better ideas
<kiko> maybe "Ring tone" or "Ring sound"?
<Toobaz> no
<Toobaz> it really should mean the alarm happening itself
<Toobaz> well, in Italian it's "squillo"
<kiko> maybe Alarm: ? :)
<jetsaredim> if i upload a source.changes file of a package marked as hardy in its changelog from a gutsy machine - what release will it be built for?
<Toobaz> yes, maybe "alarm" is the right thing... it just seemed too generic, but I can't figure out anything better
<jetsaredim> also - if I had a build failure - is there a way to purge the files that were uploaded?  such as the tar.gz, etc?
<Toobaz> I just wanted to give the difference between the generic alarm - which can, for example, ring every hour - and the "single time" alarm
<Toobaz> anyway - just changed to "Alarm:"
<kiko> jetsaredim, if you upload to the default dir, to hardy, I believe.
<kiko> jetsaredim, you can request removal of those,sure.
<kiko> Toobaz, ah, maybe "Repeat:" or something like that? I guess it depends on the control which comes after it.
<Toobaz> no, the point is that it just doesn't repeat, it is a single-time alarm
<Toobaz> and in the control after, you just say when it happens
<kiko> right
<Toobaz> how would you call the "sound" of an alarm?
<jetsaredim> kiko: I just did what I thought was the standard PPA thing - was following the PPAQuickStart guide
<kiko> bell? or sound?
<kiko> jetsaredim, sure.
<Toobaz> mmh..
<Toobaz> no, ok, let's leave "Alarm:"
<kiko> maybe Ring at: ?
<Toobaz> YEAH
<kiko> in portuguese "Tocar às:"
<Toobaz> ok
<Toobaz> (does "às" intend a date, a time, or both?)
<kiko> a time
<Toobaz> mmhh...
<Toobaz> no
<kiko> if it's a date it would be "em" I guess
<kiko> Toobaz, ala?
 * kiko fudges italian
<Toobaz> I don't know what "ala" and "fudges" mean...
<jetsaredim> kiko: how do I request this "purge"?
<kiko> jetsaredim, Delete packages?
<jetsaredim> I did
<jetsaredim> but for some reason the files are still there
<jetsaredim> https://launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded
<kiko> jetsaredim, it's because it takes some time for them to be deleted.
<jetsaredim> if I try to re-dput the package up to try to rebuild it keeps getting rejected due to md5 mismatch with the files already there
<jetsaredim> hm ok
<Toobaz> kiko: if I start every translation comment with "# TRANSLATION: ", should this tag itself appear into the comment in the po files?
<Toobaz> (I'm asking because it does)
<kiko> Toobaz, hmmm, I don't know. danilos does though.
<kiko> cprov-out, jetsaredim just needs to wait, right?
<Toobaz> oops, true
<danilos> Toobaz: yeah it will appear as well, but that should be too much of a problem (i.e. just make it "# Translators: this is blah blah...")
<danilos> s/should/shouldn't/
<Toobaz> ok
<cprov-out> jetsaredim: the rule is simple, when the tarball reference disappear the details section (the hidden box) you can upload the same version again with different content, otherwise just bump the version and continue your life. FYI, the source will be removed tonight, around 3:00 UTC. 
<Toobaz> danilos, it happened exactly what you warned me about: the new translation files I'm uploading are in "need review" state and I got the "waiting for an admin" state. But I did check that the path is corresponding.
<danilos> Toobaz: it takes a few hours for them to be auto-approved (at most 6 if you hit a really bad time when the previous run just finished), if that doesn't happen, please ping me again
<Toobaz> ok, no problem... but in this case the launchpad message speaking about "admin" is quite imprecise. Anyway, thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #194404 in launchpad "Follow Remote Tracker's Marking of Duplicates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194404
<comperr> stgraber, ping 
<ubotu> New bug: #194432 in soyuz "High number of timeouts on $person/+archive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194432
<ubotu> New bug: #194442 in rosetta "editlanguages language list unusuably small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194442
<ubotu> New bug: #194461 in launchpad "Clean up GPG signing process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194461
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> is there some way to upload a file to a project on Launchpad other than the web interface?
<RainCT> I'm trying to upload a 12MB tarball but get always a "Please try again   Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." page
<Rinchen> RainCT, did you get a LP error or was it a browser timeout?
<Rinchen> bac, ^^
<RainCT> Rinchen: LP error
<bac> RainCT: Hi,the web interface is the only method.  I'll look into it.
<Rinchen> RainCT, did you get an OOPS number by chance?
<bac> RainCT: what project were you uploading to?
<RainCT> bac: freevial
<RainCT> and there is no OOPS :/
<RainCT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4902/plain
<Rinchen> RainCT, thanks.
<bac> RainCT: and you did try several times?  we're checking to see if there was an intermittent outage. what time did you have the problem?
<RainCT> twice, it was when I got it the second time when I asked here
<RainCT> (and there were probably some time between the two tries, as I left it running and went away)
<RainCT> *was
<RainCT> (and then tried the 2nd time when I came back)
<Rinchen> RainCT, this is very interesting. Thanks for reporting it.
<RainCT> Rinchen: no problem :)
<RainCT> any idea about how long you thing it could take to get fixed?
<Rinchen> RainCT, not yet. :-(  The page you are seeing only comes up in rare circumstances. 
<RainCT> uploaded now :)
<bac> RainCT: yes, i just completed a test upload of a 13M file
<bac> RainCT: how many times did your upload fail?
<RainCT> two
<mthaddon> RainCT, could you be any more specific about the timing of the 2 failures - it would really help us narrow down what might have gone wrong?
<mthaddon> s/timing/time
<RainCT> the second try failed around 22:45.. I might have started uploading it 10 minutes before or something like that, but I don't really know :/
<mthaddon> RainCT, thx - that helps in any case
<mthaddon> RainCT, which timezone are you?
<RainCT> er, right.. UTC+1
<mthaddon> thx
<RainCT> np
<Ubulette> woo, nice, ppa build logs now say: "Build started not available  on an unknown build machine"
<Ubulette> unknown builder which is apparently not ntp synchronized. 
<Ubulette> (49 s in the future)
<Rinchen> Ubulette, awesome. Can you take a screenshot of that and send it to launchpad-users please?
<Rinchen> Ubulette, I'll see if someone might look at that next week.
<Ubulette> too late
<Rinchen> Ubulette, ok, I'll copy & paste into an email.  
<Ubulette> that was samarium btw
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Rinchen> RainCT, what browser are you using?
<Ubulette> it's fast now, i like it
<RainCT> Rinchen: latest Firefox 3 from Hardy
<Rinchen> RainCT, great thanks.  We found what appears to be a related error msg.  Trying to make sense of it now.
<Rinchen> RainCT, we think we have it narrowed down to an apache issue (there's a bug filed against apache for something that we think might be the same). We're going to have our system admins look at it next week.
<RainCT> Rinchen: great, thanks :)
<RainCT> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #194558 in launchpad "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194558
#launchpad 2008-02-23
<ubotu> New bug: #194576 in malone "e-mail reply from help@bugs.launchpad.net missing content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194576
<ubotu> New bug: #194601 in malone "Mailed bug attachments aren't attached, but in the bug itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194601
<stdin> Odd_Bloke/Odd_Blok2: you need to fix your connection
<harrisony> my emails arnt working at this moment so i thought this would be the next best place, OOPS-784EA12
<jetsaredim> how do I go about using my PPA to build a new package for both gutsy and hardy?
<jetsaredim> can someone help me figure this out? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12160394/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.firebug_1.1.0%7Eb11%2Bsvn317-0ubuntu2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<harrisony> jetsaredim:thats a bug with the launchpad ppa system "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jetsaredim/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<jetsaredim> awesome
<jetsaredim> so, how do i fix?
<harrisony> you cant im sorry to say
<harrisony> (i think)
<jetsaredim> so, how do i get my package into my ppa?
<harrisony> Odd_Blok2: please, fix your connection! 
<harrisony> jetsaredim: hmm, thats the million dollar question. try do it again 
<jetsaredim> i need to bump my package version then?
<harrisony> hmm, just add ~ppa1 or something to the end
<jetsaredim> or can i just dput -f or something?
<jetsaredim> omfg
<jetsaredim> ok - can someone tell me how to include another ppa in my build chroot?
<ScottK> Don't think you can.
<ScottK> You need to upload whatever it is to yours
<jetsaredim> so upload the dep into my ppa and build it?
<ScottK> Yep
<jetsaredim> is there a way to do that from the source package?
<jetsaredim> I can't seem to find the branch
<XiXaQ> Hello everyone. I just received a question, which I've never thought of before. When you post a reply to a bug on launchpad, mail is sent out to other participants, and they can see your mail address. Is that normal behaviour? 
<harrisony> XiXaQ: yes and yes
 * Hobbsee watches the mails on lp users happily
<XiXaQ> hmm. Isn't that abit strange in this day and age? 
<Hobbsee> XiXaQ: it's a bug.
<Hobbsee> well, it's a bug if you've set your email to be private
<Hobbsee> otherwise, it's intended
<XiXaQ> oh, so not hiding e-mail address is default then?
 * Fujitsu has forgotten after 3 years.
 * Hobbsee adds fuel to the fire.
 * Fujitsu incinerates Hobbsee for common sense.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: actually...to create some real fuel...it would be helpful to CC ubuntu-women@ and those kind of lists
<Fujitsu> Hahahahahha.
<Fujitsu> lp-users would exploe.
<Fujitsu> With a few extra ds.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i look forward to the day where they force pictures too, so they feel more comfortable, then hear the outcry then
<coolbhavi> hello all
<coolbhavi> The Launchpad answer tracker support team channel is up.. #ubuntu-helpteam
<Fujitsu> That sounds like the Ubuntu answer tracker.
<coolbhavi> yes.. 
<Fujitsu> Not the Launchpad one in general.
<ubotu> New bug: #194647 in launchpad "Launchpad sends me multiple mails about bugs when I assign them to myself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194647
<ScottK> Fujitsu: ^^^ The bug we were discussing.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: erm, what did cprov say a while ago?
<Hobbsee> if it's showing as published...then where are my binaries?
<Fujitsu> Which package?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: There's probably a queue.
 * Fujitsu checks /+buils
<Fujitsu> +d
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's built
<Hobbsee> oh neat.  adding teams to other teams is broken.
<Fujitsu> I suspect they'll appear in a little under 6 minutes.
<Fujitsu> Binaries still have to get publishe.
<Hobbsee> if i don't have permissions to add one of my teams to that team, *why* are you giving me an option in the menu to do so, then bailing out?
<Fujitsu> But it now builds from accepted, so sources on't have to be publishe.
<Fujitsu> Because it wants you to file a bug on it.
<Hobbsee> it must do.  it must do.
 * Hobbsee wonders why this wasn't seen before.
<Hobbsee> oh, it's only for restricted teams.  so, for restricted teams, hide the option.  simple, no?
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Hobbsee> filed.
<Fujitsu> Sehr gut.
<Hobbsee> ja.
<ubotu> New bug: #194657 in malone "don't show the "add one of my teams" menu when users don't have permission to do so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194657
<cprov> Hobbsee: Fujitsu: anything wrong ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Looks good to me.
<cprov> Fujitsu: good.
<Hobbsee> cprov: just confusion over when it says "published" and when teh binaries actually appear, i think
<cprov> Hobbsee: uhm, bzr-team already complained about that, I have to investigate a UI solution.
<Hobbsee> cprov: right
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure how you can represent that better.
<Hobbsee> cprov: obviously, i'ts talking about sources published, not binaries...but it's still confusing
 * Fujitsu saw a bug on that.
<Hobbsee> it'd probably be better to show whether the binary is published or not
<cprov> Fujitsu: we could simply present the build & binary publication status 
<cprov> build status & binary publication status, that's what I meant.
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<cprov> Hobbsee: in the current code, the deb file link is only presented if it's published, but I think it's too subtle 
<Fujitsu> Perhaps a table with a row for each architecture, showing build/publication status, inside the usual source rows.
 * cprov goes towards the coffee machine ...
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes ... i could be in binary section
<Hobbsee> cprov: usually, people would want to know if the source was published, not the binary, no?
<Hobbsee> cprov: hmmm...with the new fixes, does the ubuntu, etc, stuff get accepted straight away too?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Other way aroun, you mean? Most people don't care about sources.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Has for months now.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: er, yes.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right, good.  i thought ti did, unless things were on manual
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu has been builing from accepte for a long time, as far as I know.
<Hobbsee> so, then why would anyone care about whether the source was published at all?
<Fujitsu> It's the easiest thing to show. I can't see a way to cleanly show the binaries.
<cprov> Hobbsee: Fujitsu: no, ubuntu sources still have to wait the queue-builder run to be dispatched.
<Hobbsee> cprov: will that change anytime soon?
 * Fujitsu didn't think that was what Hobbsee asked.
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, at some point in this milestone
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's what i meant to ask.  i may have phrased it badly
<Fujitsu> Ah, sorry.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if the sources automatically, almost instantly get queued to build binaries, and all that remains is the build queue, then the only important "published" status is for the binaries, no?
<Hobbsee> cprov: ah, good.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: That's a good point.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: which means the question of what information to show, in that box, is trivial.
<Fujitsu> But how to show the multiple statuses?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: what would the required statuses be?
<Fujitsu> You've got a status for each of the three archs.
<Hobbsee> oh.
<Hobbsee> hm.  the first one, i think.
<cprov> architectures built, as in i386, amd64, ***lpia***
<Hobbsee> wouldn't be all of them, else ubuntu's stuff would rarely be published (thanks ppa)
<Hobbsee> er, thanks *hppa*
<Hobbsee> cprov: yeah
<Fujitsu> hppa isn't bad these days.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i think if you had at least one of the arches built, it should be OK
<Hobbsee> and should be listed as published
<Hobbsee> either that, or requiring {amd64, i386} to be published, as those are the most common ones
<Fujitsu> There must be a less ugly way to do that. Special-casing archs sounds very wrong.
<cprov> Fujitsu: +1
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: which is why i'd go with "one arch is built.  mark as published"
<cprov> we could simply present the archs being built and their status (as color) in a column
<Fujitsu> Speaking of things like this, the build failures column on +packages needs to be made more useful.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and hope that the others are fairly fast
<Fujitsu> cprov: I'd considered that. I suppose it would work with so few archs.
<Hobbsee> (which, in practice, they tend to be)
<cprov> yes, it's fairly limited.. [architectures domain]
<Fujitsu> Having columns for each with the status progressing Pending->Builing->Accepted->Published could well work.
<cprov> Fujitsu: I was thinking in a single columns, "Binaries" which would contains the architecture tags linking to the build page and representing their status with colors 
<Fujitsu> I don't particularly like the idea of having status encoded exclusively by colour.
<cprov> Fujitsu: we have the build icons, if you prefer
<Fujitsu> Ooh, that's true.
<Fujitsu> Still not ideal, but better.
<cprov> Fujitsu: any other alternative to be considered ?
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice to display the full status, but the icon would work, particularly as it seems to have a title.
<Fujitsu> And an alt. Even better.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, I guess, the icon will work fine.
<cprov> Fujitsu: but it has to be besides the architecture-tag itself, otherwise it will continue to be confusing.
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<cprov> Fujitsu: it could solve https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/191703
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191703 in soyuz "ppa overview page doesn't make failed archive visible" [High,Triaged]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> It would.
<cprov> Fujitsu, Hobbsee: thanks for helping with this. i have to go now, see you later.
<Fujitsu> Bye, cprov-out.
<jetsaredim> how do I pull a package from someone else's ppa into my ppa?
<_KAMI_> hi!
<_KAMI_> I am the current hungarian Localizator of Seamonkey. How can I get my translations into Ubuntu?
<_KAMI_> But https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/seamonkey says            Translation setup needed
<_KAMI_> I have all translations in "mozilla form"
<_KAMI_> Same apply for IceApe https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/iceape
<arj> if I need someone else to commit to a branch I have on launchpad do I need to create a team to do that?
<arj> and why can't I use an email I have already for a team?
<arj> it says that email is used for my current user
<arj> figured it out, but it wasn't very intuitive
<afflux> how can I get the translations of my program marked as "synced", so the bar in rosetta becomes green?
<afflux> (project translations, not ubuntu translations)
<wbrady> Can someone please make intro2it into a super project? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25435
<wbrady> anyone home?
<awilkins> Question : is it considered acceptable for someone unassociated with a project to ask for it's CVS/SVN repository to be imported into L=aunchpad?
<Nafallo> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Nafallo> hopefully people are using their days off ;-)
<Odd_Bloke> Not only is it a weekend, it's FOSDEM weekend! \o/
<afflux> my connection broke down, did anyone answer on my translation/sync question?
<kiko-afk> awilkins, no, it's perfectly fine to request any project be imported!
<jetsaredim> how do I pull software from someone's ppa into mine?
<Nafallo> hiya kiko
<kiko-afk> jetsaredim, you can't -- yet.
<jetsaredim> i mean - obviously there's no way to do it directly through lp, but i meant by some manual means 
<ScottK> Download the source and then upload it to your PPA.
<jetsaredim> I think I tried that
<jetsaredim> so I should be able to download the source, debuild -S -sa, and then upload the source.changes to my ppa?
<ScottK> debuild -S -sa -kYOURKEYID
<ScottK> That or edit debian/changelog to have your name/address as the last entry
<jetsaredim> ah ok
<ffm> If I add a new email address and change it to the default, is the old default notified?
<Toobaz> danilos: ehm... I'm still here... since my .po/.pot files still "need review"... evidently, there is the problem you said yesterday with the paths. I can delete them and reload them without any path, but will they integrate with translations already done?
<luisbg> is launchpad's ssh down? it is giving me time out
<tdoggette> I need to create a mailing list for the development team on a project. Is there a way to do this from within Launchpad?
<ffm> tdoggette: you a beta tester?
<tdoggette> Yes.
<ffm> tdoggette: it was in a email sent to you on how to.
<tdoggette> Great. Do I need to be a driver or group leader?
<ffm> tdoggette: idk.
<tdoggette> I'll check it out
<ffm> tdoggette: what's your project name? GASP?
<ffm> tdoggette: if so, its already set up. gasp-dev@lists.launchpad.net
<ffm> tdoggette: see also https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp
<sayers> Hello! I just formed a new project and I'm wondering where I upload my code?
<ffm> sayers: via bzr
<sayers> ffm, Is there any howto with that? It seems rather complex to use
<Toobaz> do you have an ssh key?
<ffm> sayers: http://www.justuber.com/blog/2007/04/25/how-to-use-bazaar-and-launchpad-for-hosting-your-code/
<sayers> yes
<sayers> Alright ffm I got my local bzr set up
<sayers> but where do I commit to
<Amaranth> whoa, I seem to have access to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/awn/trunk/+source
<ffm> you set one up on launchpad too.
<ffm> and push
<Amaranth> I don't think I should be able to get there
<Amaranth> Or does it just error out after I try submitting the form?
<sayers> ffed, bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() is my error
<Toobaz> sayers: you have gutsy?
<sayers> ffm*
<sayers> yes
<Toobaz> bzr version is too old
<sayers> okay.
<ffm> sayers: don't use http, use ssh+bzr://
<sayers> So I need to compile
<ffm> or just use lp:foo
<Toobaz> ffm: there is not on gutsy, I think
<Toobaz> is it?!
<ffm> no idea
<sayers> ffm, so what would an example command be then
<Toobaz> it's several days I keep a virtual machine with debian testing inside just to give the "push" commands
<Toobaz> bzr push lp:~sayers/nameofyourproject/trunk
<Toobaz> but I don't think it will do
<ffm>                  bzr push bzr+ssh://ffm@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ffm/gasp-code/gasp-0.x-stable
<ffm> sayers: above
<sayers> so /rateagirl/trunk 
<Toobaz> right
<sayers> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: Permission denied: "This method is only for creating branches: /rateagirl/trunk"
<Toobaz> terrific
<sayers> i need /trunk/sayers ?
<Toobaz> no, ffm's command is the right one
<Toobaz> (or: bzr push lp:~ffm/gasp-code/gasp-0.x-stable
<Toobaz> )
<sayers> Then what am I doing wrong iwth 
<sayers> bzr push bzr+ssh://sjsayers93@bazaar.launchpad.net/rateagirl/trunk/sayers/
<Toobaz> I think  - not sure, but it's several days I'm trying - Gutsy simply can't do it
<sayers> then what do I do?
<Toobaz> I can tell you what I did: virtualize a Debian. But what probably you should do is recompile bazaar. Or try to install the hardy package, but it has dependencies too. Or wait someone more expert gives you his advice.
<ffm> enable backports
<Toobaz> sayers: yeah, I think this will do
<sayers> ah
<sayers> i didnt have a branch made
<sayers> it's uploading I gues
<sayers> guess8
<sayers> yep works
<Toobaz> wow
<Toobaz> in this case, I'm an idiot
<sayers> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sjsayers93/rateagirl/main/files
<sayers> well
<sayers> I guess so :p
<SteveM> I've had repeated failures trying to upload a fairly large (~30mb) file to a download area. Each has brought me to the "Please try again" page. Any advice?
<Fujitsu> SteveM: Is it a normal Launchpad error page?
<SteveM> Fujitsu: I believe so (though I haven't seen it before today).
<SteveM> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<Fujitsu> Right, that's not the normal one.
<Fujitsu> It came up yesterday too, and they're looking into it.
<SteveM> Thanks. It's no hurry. I'll just try again later. Thanks.
<Toobaz> Fujitsu: may I ask to you for pot/po upload problems?
<ffm> can the pycon meeting/sprint be added to launchpad as a proposed discussion/implementation time for blueprints?
<Fujitsu> Toobaz: I have no special privileges, but I may be able to answer questions.
<Toobaz> Yesterday 2 files of mine (a .pot and a .po) where reviewed and approved. But... I uploaded them as I had them on my PC: the tarball contained the .pot and a folder "po" with the .po inside. Danilos, who approved them, said this could bring problems... and actually it does: I uploaded new versions of both but they are not automatically approved.
<Toobaz> So I thought to just remove them and reupload without different paths... but do you think it shall give problems to already done (on LP) translations
<Toobaz> ?
<Fujitsu> Can't you just reupload them without deleting the old ones?
<Toobaz> yep, and it doesn't matter if I have to wait days, but shall them integrate with the translations other people did on LP?
<Toobaz> or shall they delete them? or appear as other available translations?
<Fujitsu> Hmm, I thought they should be automatically approved.
<Fujitsu> You'll have to talk to one of the Translations people.
<Toobaz> ok
<Toobaz> thanks
<ffm> can the pycon meeting/sprint be added to launchpad as a proposed discussion/implementation time for blueprints?
<Fujitsu> ffm: It's likely nobody here knows.
<Fujitsu> !weeken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weeken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Fujitsu> Stupid keyboar.
<Toobaz> wow. I think I'll have a chat with ubotu
<ffm> any idea how long it takes launchpad notifications to arrive?
<ffm> or how I can stop getting them? I often get notified when I do something, which  is just spam to me.
<Fujitsu> Launchpad bug email notifications?
<ffm> that, and blueprints.
<ffm> "ffm changed the priority of blueprint foo!"
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Well, you could always not subscribe to them.
<ffm> I am the creater of said blueprint.
<Fujitsu> Ah. You're probably stuffed, then.
<ffm> Fujitsu: hm?
<Fujitsu> You could unsubscribe, I guess...
<ffm> Fujitsu: I'm not subscribed.
<Fujitsu> But there's no option to not recieve notifications about your own actions.
<Fujitsu> Are you the assignee, drafter, approver, etc?
<ffm> Fujitsu: Registrar, Drafter, and sometimes approver.
<Fujitsu> They'll all probably get you notified.
<awilkins> kiko-afk: Thanks
<ffm> woot, my project is featured!
<sayers> what is it?
<ffm> sayers: GASP.
<ffm> http://launchpad.net <-- It's in the list!
<luisbg_> is launchpad's ssh down? it is giving me time out
<luisbg_> when trying to bzr push bzr+ssh://...
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> just wanted to let you know that the message you get when sending a mail to help@bugs.launchpad.net says: " If you have questions or comments about this document, please
<RainCT> address them to {{{" (note this last 3 characters)
<RainCT> it also refers to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc, which doesn't work, at least not for me..
<RainCT> well, good night
#launchpad 2008-02-24
<ubotu> New bug: #194930 in malone "It should be passible to search in bug attachments and attachment names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194930
<ubotu> New bug: #194934 in launchpad "people should be able to join mailing lists without being a member of the team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194934
<ubotu> New bug: #194944 in malone "Not possible to subscribe to a distribution's bug mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194944
<Fujitsu> Er....
<macd>  does anyone have sporatic problems with ppa rejecting uploads due to a key mismatch (although its obviously not) ?
 * Fujitsu hasn't heard of anything like that.
<macd> I can only attribute it to softwares attitude towards me, which in general is uncooperative
<macd> am I correct in assuming that revu2 and ppa both get your key from LP? or are syncd from there?
<Fujitsu> revu2 doesn't exist.
<macd> well revu in that case
<Fujitsu> REVU syncs keys from LP.
<Fujitsu> PPA uses them directly, so no manual sync of the keyring is required.
<macd> I'll just have to try and capture some packets next time to see if its just some hiccup on my end, but that answers my question, thanks Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> What's the exact error message you get?
<macd> let me rebuild and resign it, just to make sure first
<macd> typical, it works now
<macd> I'll just have to wait until it happens again
<ubotu> New bug: #194957 in malone "Ubuntu Bugs was not subscribed to new bugs about Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194957
<comperr> stgraber, ping!
<fdr> Hi! I would like to propose a translation for a string in an application. I reached the launchpad translation page for that application, but I don't understand how to search the string I am looking for. How do I do it? Thanks!
<moomo1> hi
 * Hobbsee waves
<moomo1> if i accidently put a password or sensitive data in my bugreport, i click edit, and remove it, but then it say "This description was updated. View original description." :(
<Fujitsu> moomo1: You need to talk to an admin about that. You could make it private until you get it fixed.
<moomo1> is any admin here?
<Hobbsee> not at this time of day, on a sunday
<moomo1> :(((((((((8
<Fujitsu> moomo1: File a request to have the data removed at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<Fujitsu> moomo1: Then set the bug in question to private.
<moomo1> thanks
<moomo1> !admin
<ubotu> Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<moomo1> !admins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moomo1> !administrators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about administrators - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> moomo1: kiko-afk or SteveA 
 * sivang tries to guess kiko-afk 's timezone and current time
<sivang> ah okay, so its too early for him I guess
<Hobbsee> sivang: 8.02am would be my guess - but it's a sundya there
<sivang> ah right
<sivang> how are you doing Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> sivang: i smashed my finger in a window, and i've just discovered that uni starts tomorrow, not tuesday.  on the upside, though, i didn't quite kill anyone today.
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> Hobbsee: anyway good to hear from you, see you later
<Hobbsee> cya
 * Fujitsu hopes his uni does in fact start on Tuesday.
 * Hobbsee was looking at the 07 dates.
<sivang> cheers all
<moomo1> if administrator is in this room, plz msg me i need help
<ubotu> New bug: #195022 in launchpad "Conky runs in a black window on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195022
<Fujitsu> moomo1: As I said, mark the bug private, and ask a question at the URL I gave.
<Fujitsu> That should elicit an admin response.
<moomo1> fujitsu, but then all everyone who is subscribed to launchpad, can read it
<moomo1> mark private can anyone who subscribed see, not only admin
<Fujitsu> moomo1: Who is subscribed, though?
<moomo1> like 10000 people
<moomo1> if i have account, im subscribed?
<Fujitsu> To one bug which you just filed?
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> Only if you're subscribed *to the bug*.
<moomo1> oh
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> How can I ask someone to have 2.3 as wordpress series in https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/ ?
<JoeUbuntu> hi
<JoeUbuntu> so, I sent an email to an administrator; is anyone around?
<pascal80> How can I make a link between https://translations.launchpad.net/brasero/ and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/brasero/
<pascal80> I would like people to translate the Brasero packages in the current Ubuntu development release (hardy) when they click on Translations for the Brasero project
<mdke> pascal80: I don't think that can be done. Having said that, best to ask during the week or on the mailing list so a rosetta developer can give you a definite answer
<mdke> but isn't brasero a gnome project? it's probably better to coordinate translation with the gnome translation team, I would have thought
<pascal80> mdke, brasero doesn't use Launchpad for translations
<mdke> no, nor do most gnome projects
<pascal80> mdke: but in that case we can still do translations for ubuntu packages, right?
<mdke> yes, the Ubuntu translation teams can
<mdke> that's the second link you quoted above
<pascal80> Actually I did register the Brasero project in Launchpad and regullary get emails from people that want to do translations
<mdke> right. But I'm not sure the solution is to point them towards ubuntu; surely it's best to point them towards whatever the upstream translation project for brasero is (gnome?)
<mdke> that way they can contribute in a more efficient way, and their work is used in all distributions of the project
<pascal80> mdke: I'm not sure if most people sending me emails are up to the task of doing translations in gnome
<mdke> but they are up to doing translations in Ubuntu?
<pascal80> mdke: the launchpad web interface allows anyone to contribute easily
<mdke> that's a good reason to use it for brasero :)
<mdke> anyway, my answer is the same - I don't think it's possible to do what you asked for
<pascal80> mdke: I agree, but don't think upstream will want to use Launchpad since it is a gnome project
<pascal80> mdke: thanks for your answer
<mdke> I am getting oops when trying to associate a branch with a series. Latest one is OOPS-785EB63 - if anyone happens to be around perhaps they can find out what's wrong?
<pascal80> mdke: Another question: do you know how I can remove the accidently added gqview distribution package here: https://launchpad.net/brasero/+packages
<mwhudson> mdke: do you happen to have a slightly older oops number for the same thing?
<mdke> mwhudson: no, sorry - how long does it take?
<mwhudson> not sure to be honest
<mwhudson> a few minutes
<mdke> pascal80: sorry, I have never tried that part of launchpad
<pascal80> mdke: no problem, thanks anyway
<mdke> mwhudson: I can wait if you can :)
<mwhudson> mdke: ah, hm
<mwhudson> mdke: can you point me to the series?
<mdke> mwhudson: I get them with ubuntu-doc/dapper and ubuntu-doc/feisty which were the ones I tried
<mdke> that particular one was for dapper
<mwhudson> mdke: it's because the import details are still set up, it seems
<mwhudson> mdke: do you want me to clear out the subversion details for those series?
<mdke> mwhudson: ah, I see. sure, thanks (unless I can do it myself)
<mwhudson> i'm sure it's easier for me...
<mdke> cheers
<mdke> if you can do edgy too then
<mwhudson> mdke: how is the ubuntu-doc project finding bazaar?
<mwhudson> mdke: imports cleared out
<mdke> mwhudson: it's working fine afaik - I like it. We use it in quite a centralised way, with bound branches generally
<mwhudson> the ubuntu-doc branches are quite large, aren't they?
<mdke> yes, pretty large. they take ages to download
<mwhudson> i can see that pushing new branches up to launchpad a lot would be annoying
<mdke> right
<mwhudson> (this is something we need to fix, of course)
<mdke> mwhudson: well, I haven't tried it, but when you push a new branch to LP, doesn't it use the master branch and just take the new revisions?
<mdke> or does it take the whole thing?
<mwhudson> mdke: sadly, no
<mwhudson> not yet
<mdke> ah
<mdke> well, the bound branches thing works ok
<mdke> the reason they are so large is because we keep all the revision control since the beginning of the repo in each branch
<mdke> probably for the next branch we will jettison that
<mdke> just start a new branch from the working copy
<mdke> mwhudson: any disadvantages to that?
<mwhudson> well, it means that you won't be able to merge from branches made before you did that, etc
<mdke> hmm
<mwhudson> hopefully, the stacked repo/shallow branches stuff will ease the costs of having all the history "around"
<mdke> that sounds pretty cool
<mdke> nice adjectives
<mwhudson> making launchpad work better for large branches is absolutely a priority for the next few months
<mdke> cool
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<macd> when I goto my ppa url, it gives me a 404, though I've uploaded in the past and have packages there 
<mpt> macd, what is the URL of your Launchpad profile?
<macd> https://edge.launchpad.net/~dzportwood/+archive thats how I navigate, and the actual repo is http://ppa.launchpad.net/dzportwood/ubuntu
<macd> last night I uploaded successfully as well
<mpt> well, that's weird
<macd> well, according to p_v.upload  I did
<mpt> Unfortunately neither of the relevant Launchpad developers are around at the moment
<mpt> You might want to try asking at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<philn_> hi
<geser> macd: did you change your LP nick recently?
<philn_> is there a problem with the lpia build machine? I've got a build in the queue for 9 hours now
<macd> geser, its been the same since I signed up
<geser> hmm
<macd> mpt, thanks, I'll submit one there, and/or keep a lookout for them here
<macd> its no big deal if somehow it got deleted or whatever, I can reupload everything, I just didnt feel like commenting out the line in alot of apt sources.list ;)
<macd> http://pastie.caboo.se/156701
<macd> and it still accepts it, hehe
<Fujitsu> macd: I think that's normal, as it doesn't have any packages...
<macd> Last night if you remember I was getting signuature verification errors, then this morning the repo is non-existant :/
<ubotu> New bug: #195204 in blueprint "Sprint blueprint registration page doesn't have "Blueprints" tab active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195204
<superm1> hi, i've got a package I deleted from the web interface of a PPA about a week and a half ago, but they are still there
<superm1> (and causing failed builds)
<superm1> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/pool/main/f/faad2/
<nhaines> I have a PPA question.  I did something foolish.  :)
<nhaines> I uploaded a .changes file, but in setting up my .dput.cf file, I put in the project name instead of the distro name ('pyroom' instead of 'ubuntu') and now I cannot upload the file again to the Ubuntu distro.
<nhaines> So I'm either looking for help with the appropriate dcut commands, or help in clearing these files from Launchpad's PPA queue.
<Fujitsu> nhaines: That is a client-side issue. Use dput -f
<Fujitsu> (or remove the .upload file that dput created)
<nhaines> Ah!  It's my first package so I didn't recognize the new file and couldn't find anywhere else to look for a list of uploaded package status.
<nhaines> Thanks so much.  :)
<nhaines> Fujitsu: I just received an email saying my upload was rejected because there is no pyroom_0.1.orig.tar.gz.  How can I send that along with the changes file?
<Fujitsu> nhaines: Ensure that you run debuild -S -sa, rather than just debuild -S
<Fujitsu> But only for the first upload of that orig.tar.gz.
<nhaines> Oh?  That's good to know!
<nhaines> I have a chroot problem.  Can someone help me debug it or should I go to #ubuntu-motu?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~nhaines/+archive/+build/524064
<Fujitsu> nhaines: It was the first upload to your PPA?
<nhaines> Fujitsu: yes.
<Fujitsu> nhaines: Known issue. If you wait 4 minutes and upload something else, it should work.
<nhaines> Fujitsu: Can I upload something else or is it sufficient to retry the build?
<Fujitsu> nhaines: If you have a button to retry it, that will work.
#launchpad 2009-02-16
<fab1> hello, is any LP admin here?
<fab1> I posted a question some time ago for migrating sourceforge.net bugs to LP
<fab1> and Graham started that, but there was at some point a problem with the staging LP, and things got stuck somehow
<fab1> it was question Graham
<beuno> gmb, ^
<fab1> it was question 57552 sorry
<gmb> fab1: Ah!
<gmb> fab1: I've been looking for you on IRC... should have emailed but the last week has been hectic; sorry.
<gmb> fab1: Staging came back up last week reasonably stable
<fab1> gmb: ah OK, you're Graham :)
<gmb> fab1: Yes.
<gmb> So I'll get a reimport done today and we can try to check the data again.
<fab1> OK, great!
<fab1> It's quite a task to do, so thanks a lot again for your efforts
<gmb> fab1: np. We're working on making this faster and less of a PITA for you, the user :)
<fab1> good :)
<gmb> fab1: It'll be some time this afternoon, when our sysadmins in the US come online. I'll send you an email when it's done so you can proceed with checking the imported data.
<fab1> ok, I will be there
<gmb> Cool.
<mvo> henninge: hi, sorry that I have to bother you. I got a mail from rosetta that my http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22584954/de.po upload failed to import (failure in line 5062). to me that line looks fine and msgfmt -c is also happy with the file. any ideas how I can further diagnose this problem? it happened for other imports as well and is not new. I'm just at a loss what to do about it
<henninge> mvo: Hi, no worries about bothering me.
<henninge> mvo: please tell me the package that this uplaod is for.
<henninge> mvo: This way I can look up the error mail and maybe tell you more about it ... ;)
<mvo> henninge: ubuntu-ddtp
<mvo> henninge: I can give you the msgid of the error mail if that helps
<henninge> mvo: obviously ...;)
<mvo> Message-Id: <20090214092317.9543.56690.launchpad@loganberry.canonical.com>
<henninge> mvo: hm, I don't find it. Do you have a date/time?
<mvo> henninge_: Date: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 00:54:22 -0800
<mvo> henninge_: meh, no
<mvo> henninge_: "Date: Sat, 14 Feb 2009 09:23:17 -0000" <- that is the correct one
<mvo> Subject: Import problem - German (de) - ddtp-ubuntu-universe in Package
<mvo>         Descriptions for Ubuntu ubuntu
<mvo> Date: Sat, 14 Feb 2009 09:23:17 -0000
<henninge_> mvo: Thanks, Thunderbird is behaving oddly at the moment ...
<henninge_> mvo: I don't know why but I don't have that report. I thought I was getting copies of all.
<henninge_> mvo: Can you please forward me the error report, then?
<mvo> henninge_: sure
<maxb> I think the build of ardour on kohnen has become wedged peculiarly (It's been building for 48+ hours, previous builds have taken 2h40m). Is there someone here who can kill it?
<mvo> henninge_: sent
<henninge_> mvo: oh, it is the "string not terminated" problem.
<henninge_> mvo: That is due to a librarian bug that truncates long files. Sometimes... :-/
<henninge_> mvo: Retrying usually helps.
<mvo> henninge_: oh, interessting. would it help to split the string? i.e. "loonnnnnng" to "lo"\n"oon"\n"ng" ?
<mvo> henninge_: I could do that when generating the po/pot files
<henninge_> mvo: no, AFAIK it is the sheer length of the file.
<henninge_> mvo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/317482
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317482 in launchpad-foundations "Librarian truncates large file" [High,Triaged]
<mvo> henninge_: aha, thanks a lot
<mvo> henninge_: at least I know now that my files are ok :)
<henninge> mvo: I am not sure if your files are all ok, though. Here is a snippet from a comment in our po exporter: http://pastebin.com/d5764f6ae
<henninge> mvo: I have seen that you wrap differently but I am not a format expert.
<henninge> mvo: have a look here: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#PO-Files
<henninge> mvo: further down in the paragraph the handling of multi-line strings is described.
<mvo> henninge: thanks, I check it out
<mvo> henninge: also so far the import failure (that I have checked at least) look like the bug you just pointed me to
<henninge> mvo: I am sure that you can get the source for the Launchpad po exporter to use. Is your script written in python, too?
<mvo> henninge: yes, all python.
<mvo> henninge: hm, using the LP version would indeed be sweet
<henninge> mvo: well, the file itself is not usable stand-alone, although the functionality itself could be extracted, I am sure.
<mvo> henninge: thanks, I will not be able to properly look at it befreo feature freeze
<mvo> (uubntu feature freeeze)
<henninge> mvo: that's ok, I have a lot to do, too.. ;-)
<mvo> henninge: yeah, I can imagine :)
<doko> is there a way to find all PPA's which contain a specific source package?
<bigjools> doko: no, not yet
<wgrant> bigjools, doko: I find that searching for the name on /ubuntu/+ppas yields what I want...
<bigjools> it's not perfect though, it depends on the PPA descriptions
<wgrant> bigjools: It depends on more than that.
<wgrant> I can search for a binary or source and it will find my PPA, but the description is empty.
<acuster> hey all, in inkscape, there are two tags "print" and "printing"
<acuster> is there a way to merge the two?
<bigjools> wgrant: you're right!
<bigjools> acuster: this is a channel about Launchpad
<bigjools> there's probably an Inkscape one
<acuster> yes
<acuster> and isn't my question about launchpad?
<acuster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape
<bigjools> your question was about inkscape
<acuster> if you say so
<bigjools> ...
<bigjools> do you need help filing a bug or a question on Launchpad?
<acuster> I would like to merge two tags
<acuster> is that possible
<acuster> ?
<bigjools> ah bug tags
<acuster> is there a way to delete a tag?
<acuster> okay, ciao. Thanks anyhow.
<wgrant> bigjools: Is there anything else searchable through that UI?
<bigjools> wgrant: just descriptions and package names
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah.
<maxb> Anyone around with buildd admin powers?
<maxb> I think the build of ardour on kohnen has become wedged peculiarly (It's been building for 48+ hours, previous builds have taken 2h40m).
<Odd_Bloke> maxb: A question is probably the best move.
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: cprov | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<maxb> cprov: Hello! Could you have a look at kohnen? It appears to have got stuck. (Same build for several days, no activity on the console output page)
<cprov> maxb: yup, I'm looking for someone who can *poke* it.
<maxb> thanks!
<cprov> maxb: thanks for reporting it, we should be able to do something automatically based on the current build ETA. Could you please file a bug ?
<maxb> hm, saying what though? I noticed that the last line of the live console view suggested the buildd was already trying to kill the job
<maxb> "Session terminated, killing shell... ...killed."
<cprov> maxb: saying that we should be able to diagnose 'stuck builder', reseting them automatically if the build takes longer than ETA + 15 % (for instance)
<maxb> ok, LP 330077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330077 in soyuz "Automatically deal with stuck buildds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330077
<cprov> maxb: thanks a lot.
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is it possible to assign the vala project on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/vala to the vala-team https://launchpad.net/~vala-team ?
<Ursinha> asabil, you can setup the Driver of vala project to be vala-team
<asabil> Ursinha: I can't because I am not the owner of the project in launchpad
<Ursinha> oh
<Ursinha> asabil, is talking to the owner an option?
<asabil> I tried contacting the owner, but no answer
<Ursinha> asabil, I'm afraid I can't find you another option
<Ursinha> :/
<asabil> well I hope I will be able to find a launchpad admin to solve this issue
<Ursinha> asabil, what you can do is file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad requesting that
<Ursinha> but I think they'll need to contact the owner either way
<asabil> I already contacted the owner
<james_w> hey launchpad peeps. I'm having trouble packaging the latest wadllib
<james_w> it makes use of doctest's ellipsis feature, but it doesn't seem to be enabled by default
<james_w> does anyone know if there is a way to turn this on via nose? Or do you enable it somehow elsewhere?
<james_w> presumably the tests pass for you
<cprov> james_w: I don't know how to tweak nose, let me ping leonard
<james_w> hey cprov
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> I've got it working using "doctest: +ELLIPSIS", which I now see is used somewhere else, but I wonder if this worked without that somehow
<cprov> james_w: I'm not familiar with nose config, but sounds right.
<james_w> I assume leonard is off today anyway
<cprov> james_w: LP also uses REPORT_NDIFF and NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE, but they might not be needed in wadllib tests, though
<james_w> I also had to add NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE to one test
<james_w> I'll throw up a merge proposal in a minute with my changes
<cprov> james_w: AFAICS, wadllib doctests passes the flags inline
<cprov> james_w: line 189, for instance.
<cprov> james_w: does nose understand them ?
<james_w> I don't think nose needs to, doctest does, which is enough
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/wadllib/fix-doctests/+merge/3655
<cprov> james_w: right, if you add the directives before the failures it works
<fab1> gmb: are you here?
<gmb> fab1: Yes. Hi.
<fab1> gmb: I saw you made the import again
<fab1> gmb: are you done or not?
<fab1> gmb: because it looks like there are many missing items
<gmb> fab1: Really? Can you give me a list, or at least some representative examples so that I can find out what's happened to them?
<gmb> fab1: Yes, the import completed. That's why I updated the question.
<fab1> gmb: so for example this one: https://sourceforge.net/tracker2/?func=detail&aid=747817&group_id=48857&atid=454373
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 747817 "Shaking planets" [Pri: 5,Closed fixed]
<gmb> Hrm.
<gmb> fab1: Okay, I'll take a look. Bear with me.
<fab1> in fact there are 802 bugs + 449 feature requests + 303 support request
<fab1> gmb: the total should be 1554 items
<gmb> fab1: Okay. Looking into it now.
<fab1> gmb: and there are altoghether 789 items in LP
<fab1> which means many are not making it into it
<gmb> fab1: How many of those 1554 items are closed?
<fab1> gmb: 936  I think
<gmb> Hmm.
<fab1> gmb: but I don't know if you migrated all trackers though
<fab1> gmb: are patches there as well?
<gmb> fab1: Yes, all of them were migrated.
<gmb> fab1: Yes, patches should be there too.
<fab1> so it's even more than 1554
<fab1> gmb: the oldest tracker item is there, as well as the newest
<fab1> so it's not a clear cut
<gmb> fab1: Right.
<gmb> fab1: Well, that example you gave me is definitely in the data we exported from SF, so it must have gone missing during the import, though why, I'm not sure. I'm investigating now.
<fab1> ok, if you want a nice list, just compare these two page
<fab1> https://sourceforge.net/search/index.php?group_id=48857&words=group_artifact_id%3A(454373+454374+454375+454376)&type_of_search=artifact&pmode=0&limit=100
<fab1> and
<fab1> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/stellarium/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=&fi
<fab1> in fact it looks like all the bugs are missing
<fab1> other trackers are there
<fab1> gmb: yeah, I cannot cross match any item from the sourceforge bugs tracker with the LP tracker
<gmb> fab1: That's very weird. I've just asked our sysadmin to re-run that import for me. We'll see how we do.
<gmb> fab1: So, some bugs were imported at least: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/stellarium/+bug/328318
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328318 in python-fuse "calling uuid inside fuse callback -> unmountable fuse for 5 mins" [Undecided,New]
<fab1> gmb: in fact the full list should be precisely 1700 items, patches, bugs and support requests are missing
<panickedthumb> anyone around with admin rights in launchpad?
<fab1> gmb: right..
<fab1> gmb: then i don't really know..
<gmb> fab1: Okay, this looks like it's going to take some time. First thing I need to do is re-run the import locally and try and trace each item as it gets imported, see what happens. Then we can try and fix the problem on staging.
<fab1> gmb: it looks like most of the feature requests are there, so many it was the first part in the import
<fab1> many = maybe
<fab1> OK
<rockstar> panickedthumb, what do you need an admin for?
<fab1> gmb: I have to go home, I can have a look later if you update the question, or tomorrow
<fab1> gmb: see you!
<gmb> fab1: Okay. I'll let you know how it goes.
<fab1> gmb:  thanks
<panickedthumb> rockstar I want to get the mailing list integrated into launchpad for /~virginiateam
<rockstar> panickedthumb, what do you mean "integrated"  Is it existing outside of Launchpad already?
<panickedthumb> I set the mailing list up before it was integrated into launchpad, so now when you go to the mailing list section it just wants you to request a mailing list
<panickedthumb> it's https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-va
<rockstar> panickedthumb, I suggest asking a question on Lanuchpad.  I'm also curious whether or not we can successfully import a mailing list into Launchpad.
<panickedthumb> ok
<panickedthumb> rockstar this is going to sound stupid but I've never done anything with questions on launchpad
<panickedthumb> how do you ask a question? I can find questions I've asked (none) but not how to ask one
<cprov-lunch> panickedthumb: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MTecknology> where is mrevell?
<MTecknology> I see he's online - but I can't annoy him in query of in channel
<MTecknology> s/of/or/
<intellectronica> MTecknology: maybe i can try and help?
<MTecknology> probably not, it's with him specifically
<MTecknology> I was scheduling a time to meet with him for the lp podcast
<MTecknology> intellectronica: you think he'll pop up in the world a little later?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, he's in UK time, but I guess you already know that
<Ursinha> MTecknology, guess he'll return in one hour or so
<MTecknology> +0, right?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, yes
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> I'll go shower then :)
<Ursinha> :)
<MTecknology> I'm -6 and I got to sleep in
<MTecknology> sorry, hope it doesn't stink to bad over there, I'll fix that now
<nhandler> I like the new ajax that was added to the LP bug title renaming
<Ursinha> nhandler, thank beuno for that :)
<nhandler> beuno: Thanks a lot.
<cody-somerville> What technologies does the launchpad API use?
<luke-jr> Why do my bzr push commits not get linked to my LP id?
<luke-jr> eg https://code.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-sty-0.3/armagetronad/0.3-armagetronad-sty
<kiko> cody-somerville, I wonder what you mean by technologies.
<persia> luke-jr, You probably need to give bzr an email address that matches one you've given to LP.
<luke-jr> persia: how do I give LP a few more?
<cody-somerville> kiko, What protocols does it use to communicate? SOAP, XML-RPC?
<cprov-lunch> luke-jr: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<persia> Ah.  /people/+me/  I kept failing to find the page :)
<kiko> cody-somerville, uhm, it's rest-like
<mizipzor> ive created a project, and now i want to share the source... if my peer doesnt have bazaar install, just want to download and run it, what would be the easiest way to do it? up until now, he downloaded every file individually from the source code listing page
<mwhudson> create a release and upload a tarball/zip probably
<mizipzor> mwhudson: yea, i was looking into to that, but i didnt find a button for it and i assumed that the +junk branches couldnt create series or releases... am i wrong?
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> you need a project
<mizipzor> hmm... i liked it small... it doesnt need to be packed or anything in any way (its a python script) i even considered writing a script that downloaded all the files in the source code listing automatically...
<mizipzor> but maybe i should do some reading on launchpads project methodology then, and create a project
<persia> Or work with the bzr folk: it might be nice to have a lightweight tool that could extract source from a bzr repo (either local or remote) without requiring a bzr install.
<mwhudson> projects are cheap :)
<mwhudson> persia: that wouldn't be significantly simpler than bzr
<persia> mwhudson, Shh!
<mizipzor> persia: bzr pull is already as easy as it gets... i wanted to share the source with someone that doesnt (nore care to) have bazaar installed
<persia> mizipzor, Understood :)
<mizipzor> hmm... so a project has many branches, and every branch is a release, except for trunk/main... am i far off?
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> "every branch is a release" isn't really right
<mizipzor> im thinking like a svn tag
<mwhudson> that's one thing a branch can be used for
<mizipzor> used svn for years, but im new to bazaar... and launchpad... so its a little learning curve here :)
<mwhudson> but for many projects a new shortlived branch is created for each feature
<mwhudson> unfortunately, the release stuff in launchpad is a little complex at the moment, and probably better matches the needs of a big project than a small one
<mwhudson> (this is being worked on though)
<mwhudson> but once you've created a project, go to launchpad.net/$yourproject/trunk
<mwhudson> and there will be a 'register a release' link
<mizipzor> right, i just created a project... can i pull the code from the junk project? or is a new push better suited here?
<mwhudson> ah, https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<mwhudson> if you go to the launchpad page for your branch
<mwhudson> and click the yellow pencil icon, you can reassign the branch to your project
<mizipzor> yup, ive assigned the junk branch to the project now
<mizipzor> http://code.launchpad.net/pyroids if you want to look :)
<mwhudson> cool :)
<mizipzor> should i create a branch for the trunk series?
<mizipzor> reason i even create a series is btw just to get my release going
<mwhudson> probably make your existing branch the trunk series
<mwhudson> every project comes with a trunk series by default, so you don't need to create it
<mizipzor> hmm... i apparently already had a series named trunk
<mizipzor> mwhudson: right, so now a want to create a "textbook" branch of my project... a friend has drawn some graphics and want to see it in action, and i think a branch is appropriate to indicate the new graphical changes... is a svnbranch a launchpadbranch, if you understand my terminology :p
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> 'probably' ? :)
<mizipzor> hehe, yea, reading the question i cant really expect a good answer, its not really a good question :p
<mizipzor> maybe there is no "right"... but both versions of this little game should exist in paralell, with both setups of graphics. no one replaces the other... what is the appropriate tool to use? a series? a milestone? a branch? another release?
<Kmos> hi! how to remove series? https://edge.launchpad.net/subdownloader/2.0.10
<Kmos> i created this one, but i've done it wrong
<matsubara> Kmos, https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Kmos> matsubara: ah ok =) thanks
<matsubara> Kmos, de nada
<Kmos> matsubara: obrigado =)
<Kmos> will launchpad support the feature to remove it from UI?
<MTecknology> Ursinha: you around
<Ursinha> MTecknology, yes
<MTecknology> do you know what revells skyp id is? I think I fund it but he's been MIA for a while
<mwhudson> mizipzor: i'd just use branches for now
<MTecknology> Ursinha: better question, Does he live in Wolverhampton, GB?
<mizipzor> mwhudson: right
<Ursinha> MTecknology, hmm, I don't know either two :/ sorry
<Ursinha> MTecknology, have you tried sending him one email?
<MTecknology> Ursinha: I did a few days ago - I think he's just been extremely busy
<Ursinha> MTecknology, we had the weekend, so it's kinda understandable him being unresponsive the last days :P
<Ursinha> MTecknology, what I can do is: send it to me and I'll send it to him
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> works for you?
<MTecknology> lol, it's ok
<MTecknology> He just wants me to be in his podcast because of a project that got finished.
<matsubara> Kmos, yes
<Kmos> matsubara: nice
<MTecknology> Ursinha: what's your email?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, ursinha at canonical com
<mizipzor> whats the difference between a series and a milestone?
<jml> sinzui: ^^
<MTecknology> mizipzor: a seies is like a 5.x release. a milestone is a major release cycle in a series.
<MTecknology> mizipzor: here's an exmple: https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/
<MTecknology> Ursinha: did you get that?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, let me see
<Ursinha> MTecknology, yeah :)
<mizipzor> MTecknology: thanks :)
<_16aR_> Hello
<_16aR_> Is it possible to undelete some package from our ppa ?
<maxb> cprov would likely know
<maxb> But there's always the option of downloading the "deleted" source before it gets purged, and reuploading with a new version number
<cprov> _16aR_: copy it back (with binaries if they were already produced)
<_16aR_> because I've deleted 1 package (source + binary) because i wanted to upload the same version (I don't want to change it because the final goal is to upload on revu). But even when deleting then reuploading the same version : no effect
<persia> You can't ever reupload the *same* version.  That's blacklisted.
<cprov> _16aR_: you know why uploaded versions are blacklisted, right ?
<_16aR_> ohh ! My new version appeared :) It took much more time than the first upload ! So i thought it was blocked somehow
<_16aR_> cprov: no
<_16aR_> I don't know why
<_16aR_> hmmm, to avoid ppa hacking ?
<cprov> _16aR_: because the new uploaded files will almost always conflict with the one you already have in poo/
<cprov> pool/
<_16aR_> oh, and it can't overwrite it with dput -f ? Or am I totally off topic ? :p
<cprov> _16aR_: refraining you to upset your users, in fact
<persia> dput -f is a client-side thing: does nothing on the server.  Soyuz doesn't support dcut (which is a good thing).
<cprov> _16aR_: 'dput -f' override the local .upload file only, it has nothing to do with the upload processor
<_16aR_> cprov: ah ok. For now I'm my user ^^ That's just to continue packaging a game depending of a library I just created on revu and awaiting replies :)
<_16aR_> cprov: ok, I _was_ off topic ^^'
<_16aR_> another off topic question : launchpad is developed in python, right ?
<cprov> _16aR_: you know you can always upload subversions of the package you are aiming for REVU in the PPA context. Do as many subversions as you want and once you are happy you burn the final license.
<cprov> err s/license/version
<cprov> too much 'help contact' today.
<cprov> _16aR_: yes, it's python
<maxb> And, nothing stops you relabelling the version at the time you transfer it into revu
<maxb> It's generally considered a bad thing to put packages into PPAs with version numbers that look like they could be official packages-  because if that version *does* end up in the official archive, apt won't know that it should upgrade away from the PPA package to the official one
<_16aR_> yes, you're right
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<cprov> that's it, guys, g'night !
<MTecknology> Ursinha: did he ever get back to you?
<Mez> Request: LP API option to get GPG key for a PPA
<Mez> (or key id)
<Mez> though preferably the full key
<MTecknology> Anybody have a link that accurately explains what LP is about? I'm writing a paper about it and I need a link
<Mez> help.launchpad.net
<MTecknology> ty
#launchpad 2009-02-17
<MTecknology> There's a spelling error on help.lp.net
<thumper> MTecknology: or take the tour from https://launchpad.net
<thumper> MTecknology: which is?
<MTecknology> suite of tools that help ;; s/help/helps/
<thumper> no, the do help
<thumper> they don't helps
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I was thinking of suite, not tools
<thumper> :)
<maxb> Mez: not exactly an API, but: wget -O- -q http://ppa.launchpad.net/maxb/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  | gpg --list-packets | sed -nr 's/.* keyid //p'
<maxb> then wget -O- -q "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x$keyid&op=get"
<spm> MTecknology: (re paper) you could probably also google around for any reports of mark's talks on launchpad. they tends to have his thoughts on what/where/why etc.
<MTecknology> How do I drop a blueprint?
<persia> MTecknology, You mean, indicate that you don't care anymore?
<MTecknology> persia: no, I want them gone
<MTecknology> we got two somehow that should be bug reports and are entirely irrelivant to us
<persia> I don't think you can do that.  I think "Obsolete" and "Superseded" are the closed to "gone" tha blueprints get.
<MTecknology> persia: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/+spec/blue-screen-of-life
<MTecknology> I'll be right back, we're going to run to the library quick
<MTecknology> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/+spec/ctrl-alt-backspace-timer
<MTecknology> persia: is there anything you can do about those?
<persia> MTecknology, Me?  No.  I'm just a user.
<MTecknology> err - a rubber ducky can do *
<persia> No idea.
<MTecknology> Ursinha: hi
<MTecknology> Ursinha: got a minute?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I'll pass the message tomorrow, because mrevell is sleeping now :)
<Ursinha> in person, I mean, because already forwarded to him
<Ursinha> your mail, that is
<Ursinha> MTecknology, what can I do for you? :)
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61282
<MTecknology> and thanks
<MTecknology> Ursinha: I imagine you guys don't have much downtime, so I can see where he might prefer to wait a week to do it
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I'm pretty sure he'll return to you tomorrow with an answer :)
 * Ursinha pokes spm and hides
<spm> Ursinha: howdy, how may I assist today? :-)
<Ursinha> spm, do you have little time to delete two blueprints?
<Ursinha> spm, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61282
<spm> Ursinha: not atm, but will reassign to losa's so one of us will get it in the next day or so
<Ursinha> spm, thanks :)
<MTecknology> spm: Ursinha: thanks :)
<spm> np
<Ursinha> MTecknology, usually you just file a request on answers and the person on CHR day will take care the day next
<MTecknology> Ursinha: sorry, I've been on a rampage lately and bugging people in here a lot. I'm slowing down so I'll settle back to waiting for people to get to it :)
<Ursinha> MTecknology, just telling you how it works, so you can be sure it'll be accomplished anyway
<poolie> spm, is it just me or are downloads from the librarian really slow today?
<poolie> like eg http://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/1.12/1.12rc1/+download/bzr-1.12rc1-2.win32-py2.5.exe
<spm> poolie: 4,443,533    683K/s   in 9.2s
<spm> flat out as far as my adsl goes. ?
<poolie> iow "just me"
<poolie> :/
<spm> poolie: is it possible your PC has been infected by a virus/trojan and turned you into a zombie? :-P
<poolie> quite possible
<spm> poolie: you're a 'node customer: try downloading a test file from their mirror: wget http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/test/10meg.test
<spm> that should eliminate any pacific/atlantic crossing issues. and focus on the syd<->adl link(s)
<poolie> yes i was just trying an iso from them
<poolie> about 250kB/s
<spm> :-(
<poolie> so kinda slow but not like 27kB
<spm> are you adsl1 or 2+?
<poolie> 2+
<spm> hmmm
<spm> I know telstra was killing those on RIM's to a max of 3mb/s - but you can't get 2+ via a RIM. so that ain't it....
<spm> poolie: mtr? is that showing slower than usual links for you?
<poolie> it looks reasonable
<poolie> about 16ms to their router, 170ms to San Jose, and 350ms to London
<poolie> that's what's strange
<spm> very
<poolie> should probably reset my router :/
<spm> I hate to suggest that. but it might help....
<spm> just sounds too much alt-clt-del'ish. :-(
<spm> failing that, try snarfing a download via tcpdump/wireshark. have a squiz in tcptrace/xplot and see if you're getting full tcp windows or something?
<spm> poolie: any joy?
<poolie> no
<poolie> i'm going to restart my pc
<spm> hmmmm
<poolie> about 50% because it might help and 50% because their support desk will ask me to
<spm> actually - you haven't go tthat magic tcp slowdown stuff enabled have you? that you use for bzr testing? Going for the long shot here...
<poolie> hee hee
<poolie> pretty sure not
<spm> cool :-) thought I'd ask the obvious, just in case :-D
<poolie> why yes, the gun _was_ pointing at my foot
<poolie> actually no.
<poolie> spm, no good :/
<poolie> also, not your problem :)
<spm> heh
<spm> poolie: may be relevant: "16:28:41] <-> great, optus cable break again" - near coff's apparently
<poolie> i did check their status site and i don't see anything very relevant
<poolie> maybe it's Stephen Conroy's fault
<spm> everything else digital is
<Mez> maxb: might be able to play with that
<keithcu> I have a basic bazaar question. Can I ask it here?
<thumper> keithcu: sure, or you can ask in #bzr
<kallepersson> He
<kallepersson> *Hey. I'm failing to check out a branch from launchpad
<kallepersson> Is it down or something?
<svenx> i've had problems for several days.. but thought it was just the project that was failing (squid3)
<kallepersson> trying to run bzr branch lp:do but nothing happens
<kallepersson> very annoying.
<beuno> kallepersson, there's ni problem with codehosting
<beuno> what's the error?
<kallepersson> beuno: there is no error. run bzr branch lp:do just never finishes.
<kallepersson> and it has worked before
<kallepersson> beuno: does it work for you?
<beuno> kallepersson, try:   bzr branch lp:do -Dhpss
<beuno> and look in:  ~/.bzr.log
<beuno> it will tell you exactly what it's doing
<kallepersson> okay, thx.
<beuno> kallepersson, pastebin the relevant bits of the file, and I can try and help
<beuno> what version of bzr are you running?
<kallepersson> 1.10
<beuno> kallepersson, do you have a shared repository?
<kallepersson> huh? I'm only trying to check out a branch
<kallepersson> no, I don't
<beuno> ok, good, less things to think about  :)
<beuno> what is .bzr.log saying?
<kallepersson> at the moment it's doing a lot of
<kallepersson> 102.667  RemoteSSHTransport.readv 3 offsets => 1 coalesced => 1 requests (1)
<kallepersson> 102.668  hpss call w/readv: 'readv', '/~do-core/do/trunk/.bzr/repository/packs/0eab7911ca7b40aef205f456ea068c04.pack'
<kallepersson> and by lots I mean that's what it has been doing since i ran the command
<beuno> so it's downloading
<kallepersson> but it's never been this slow
<beuno> it branched in 32 seconds here
<beuno> 46 seconds actually  :)
<kallepersson> So it works for you. Good
<kallepersson> still not finished for me, 5+ minutes now
<beuno> yeah, maybe your ISP is just misbehaving?
<kallepersson> perhaps
<kallepersson> but launchpad.net is working
<kallepersson> ah, now it shows some status at least
<kallepersson> Copying Revision texts 1/5
<kallepersson> Extremely slow, but as long as it moves I'm fine
<bigjools> sounds like you're lacking a local repo
<kallepersson> Thanks for your help
<kallepersson> a local repo of the thing I'm checking out? yeah, I am
<kallepersson> Would that speed things up?
<bigjools> oh *yes* :)
<kallepersson> Good good
<bigjools> bzr --init-repo
<bigjools> well, see the help first, there's options
<bigjools> erm bzr init-repo --1.6 should be enough
<bigjools> then it will use stacking, which makes it very quick
<kallepersson>  thx
<bigjools> np, let us know how you get on
<kallepersson> still awfully slow but I guess it will be done sooner or later :)
<beuno> kallepersson, do a "bzr info -v" for me in the dir you're branching in
<beuno> (as in, in the dir you're runing bzr branch...)
<kallepersson> Location:
<kallepersson>   shared repository: .
<kallepersson> Format:
<kallepersson>        control: Meta directory format 1
<kallepersson>     repository: Packs 5 (adds stacking support, requires bzr 1.6)
<kallepersson> Create working tree for new branches inside the repository.
<kallepersson> Repository:
<kallepersson>          0 revisions
<kallepersson> Ow, sorry for pasting so many lines.
<beuno> kallepersson, si you are using a shared repo  :)
<beuno> s/si/so
<kallepersson> yes, I added that since bigjools suggesed that
<beuno> ah
<kallepersson> anyway, gonna try later
<kallepersson> thx for help
<beuno> :)
<CBro2007> guys I was wondering how I get a SSH key pair on my Mac?
<CBro2007> are there instructions on how to do this for Mac OSX?
<beuno> CBro2007, same instructions as for Linux I think
<beuno> verterok may know
<CBro2007> ok
<rockstar> CBro2007, in the terminal, it's the exact same method as Linux.
<Laibsch> Can some of the devs please enlighten me as to the motivation for this annoying change to check for the file name of a changes file in an upload to a PPA? -> bug 315643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315643 in soyuz "PPA upload fails silently if .changes filename is misformed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315643
<Laibsch> and question 51583
<cprov> Laibsch: well, the motivation is correctness, isn't it?
<cprov> Laibsch: is there any use case for uploading filenames in other formats ?
<cprov> Laibsch: 'reusing bash history commands' ? I don't think it's legitimate.
<Laibsch> Why not?
<Laibsch> Very legitimate use case
<Laibsch> And what is incorrect in tmp.changes?
<Laibsch> It's about the content that I sign
<Laibsch> not the filename
<Laibsch> Where exactly is that correctness defined?  RFC?  Debian policy?
<Laibsch> There is no such thing
<Laibsch> quite simply put
<cprov> Laibsch: I'm sorry, but your are wrong. Who would benefit of downloading 10 tmp.changes files ?
<Laibsch> Who downloads the .changes files?
<Laibsch> I download dsc files
<Laibsch> Or .deb files
<Laibsch> orig.tar.gz files
<Laibsch> diff.gz files
<Laibsch> .changes?
<Laibsch> never
<Laibsch> you say "you are wrong", "bash history is not a legitimate use case", I still wait for *real* arguments from your side
 * Laibsch wouldn't even know where the .changes files are stored
 * Laibsch goes to look
<Laibsch> found it, yet never used it
<cprov> Laibsch: that's you, you are not the only LP user.
<Laibsch> Well, I never implied this
<cprov> Laibsch: note that you have to convince us that meaningful changesfile names are *not* beneficial
<Laibsch> You demand a use case from me
<Laibsch> I demand a use case from you
<cprov> Laibsch: right, understood
<Laibsch> That is what arguing (and finding the best solution) is about
<Laibsch> wait a minute, you say you won't change unless I can prove that meaningful .changes filenames are detrimental?
<Laibsch> Interesting trick
<cprov> Laibsch: ehe, it's not tricky, it's correct
<Laibsch> BTW, who corrected the filenames for the situations where I used tmp.changes?
<Laibsch> All the filenames in my PPA seem to be correct
<cprov> Laibsch: you only change if what you have is broken or if what is purposed is better.
<Laibsch> Yet, I am sure I uploaded quite a few tmp.changes
<Laibsch> well, you made the change from accepting tmp.changes to silently rejecting (which is still unfixed)
<cprov> Laibsch: maybe you don't, but I can look for the upload logs
<Laibsch> I am demanding why that is necessary and you turn around and say that I need to convince you that you won't change unless I can prove that meaningful .changes filenames are detrimental.  that is a trick in arguing
<Laibsch> demanding to know
<Laibsch> I'm talking about the first change
<Laibsch> You switch to talk about the second change
<Laibsch> -> rhetorical trick
<Laibsch> cprov: IYO, how should the "upload from other distributions" work in a meaningful way?
<cprov> Laibsch: because that's the only thing that matters ;) how the system is and what you are suggesting to change.
 * Laibsch can only think this is to save the uploader some work
<Laibsch> cprov: I'm still waiting for your ex-post reason to change and why that was so necessary to break a valid use case
<Laibsch> "correctness" is not defined anywhere
<cprov> Laibsch: okay, and I said that's not a sufficient argument for forcing users to download meaningless filenames from the UI.
<Laibsch> And I have not yet heard anything else
<maxb> cprov: Are changes downloadable?
<Laibsch> see, maxb did not know, either
<maxb> I thought they specifically needed to not be downloadable
<Laibsch> gets better all the time
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/%7Er0lf/+archive/ppa/+files/anki_0.9.7.8-1rolf1_source.changes
<Laibsch> just an example
<maxb> because if you can obtain someone's signed .changes, you can possibly forge an upload to somewhere else
<cprov> maxb: signatures are striped in upload time
<maxb> Laibsch: Whilst I sympathize to some extent with your point of view, I think you're being excessively confrontational to the point of damaging your own argument
<Laibsch> Understood
<Laibsch> I'm trying to really argue
<Laibsch> not be confrontational
<Laibsch> But I'm really mad about this change
<Laibsch> and IRC does not convey so many things
<Laibsch> Just text
<Laibsch> And I dont feel I can type fast enough ;-)
<bigjools> seems to me like you are ;)
<cprov> Laibsch: but we can always 'try harder', right ? :)
<Laibsch> Like everything technical, one is never fast enough ;-)
<james_w> Laibsch: what command do you have in your bash history to repeat?
<Laibsch> alright, if you give me some way to extract the information needed without changing the command line every time, I'm happy (you should still fix the silent ignore, soon, cost me quite a few times of "wth?")
 * Laibsch looks at dpkg-parsechangelog for help
<maxb> So, I think its fair to say that the root problem is that all the standard tools adhere to a strict format, but it's not written down in policy, so it's left open for interpretation whether it *should* be strictly checked?
<cprov> maxb: on your point about about hiding changesfiles. It would make debug of extra tags a nightmare.
<maxb> extra tags?
<Laibsch> james_w: I'm trying to document best practice of "upload from other distro" in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/51583
<cprov> maxb: Launchpad-Closes, for instance
<maxb> ah
<james_w> Laibsch: do you often dput from outside the unpacked source package you are uploading?
<cprov> maxb: I'm not too keen about it, just saying it would be hard if the files were not visible to users.
<james_w> Laibsch: read "man dput"
<maxb> No, I agree, making signature-stripped changes visible is the best option
<Laibsch> maxb: what tool outside of LP is checking for .changes filenames?
<james_w> Laibsch: oh, no, it's not in the man page, sorry
<maxb> Laibsch: What tool outside your shell fragment is generating non-standard ,changes filenames?
<maxb> :-)
<Laibsch> maxb: tmp.changes
<cprov> Laibsch: they don't check, but they do generate standard filenames.
<Laibsch> cprov: Tell me the command to generate a .changes file with appropriate filename and we're all done
<wgrant> debuild
<Laibsch> I mean , that is my problem
<cprov> Laibsch: debuild
<Laibsch> doesn't help
<maxb> I think the real question that needs solving is - how did the person who wrote the feature described here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions anticipate you getting the .changes?
<Laibsch> only 99%
<james_w> Laibsch: I always use debuild to do exactly this
<Laibsch> james_w: I did, too
<Laibsch> until this one day when I filed an invalid bug
<maxb> Laibsch: Didn't I write you a mkchanges script last time we were discussing this?
<Laibsch> I'll get you the number in a minute
<Laibsch> suspense
<Laibsch> maxb: Not sure, I raised the point numerous times, it was never solved
<Laibsch> IIRC
<james_w> Laibsch: also, changestool from reprepro might interest you
<Laibsch> bug 276391
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119192/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276391 in saxonb "FTBFS: "You must specify a valid JAVA_HOME or JAVACMD!"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276391
<Laibsch> that is the case where debuild will not work
<maxb> cprov: Do you happen to know how the "forced suite upload" feature of PPAs is supposed to be used?
<cprov> maxb: over pristine changesfiles from debian, for instance
<maxb> Yes... but how do you obtain those?
<cprov> maxb: requires re-signing
<maxb> I don't think Debian publishes signature-stripped changesfiles like LP does
<cprov> maxb: mostly target for people who uploaded stuff for debian
<maxb> right, so it's really for people uploading directly to debian, only
<cprov> maxb: so they don't necessarily have to create a new debian/changelog entry for upload the same debian source to their PPA
<Laibsch> james_w: I'm not sure what you are getting at wrt changestool
<james_w> Laibsch: given a source package it can generate you a changes file I believe
<james_w> without unpacking it at all perhaps
 * Laibsch studies manpage diligently
<maxb> changestools creates a very skeletal changes file, and won't pick the right filename for it automatically
<Laibsch> james_w: yes, could be.
<Laibsch> oh, seems like maxb tested, but came out negative
<Laibsch> I was going along the line of "manipulte existing .changes" file
<Laibsch> but that brings us back to the problem you already raised of "where to get Debian changes files"
<maxb> <maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119192/
<maxb> script. prewritten. works.
<maxb> :-)
<Laibsch> Further, while this will mostly be about recompiling Debian packages, there will be other cases
 * Laibsch gone multitasking, overloaded
<Laibsch> I remember that script
<Laibsch> rememberred, even
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: abentley | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<afflux> hi there. I'm the owner of a branch of a project and so I registered a team for the separated PPA and code branch. Now I'd like to have a mailinglist for my users, so that a.) non-team members can send mail to it (moderated), b.) anyone can subscribe to the list. Is that currently possible with LPs mailinglists?
<andrea-bs> afflux: yes, if with "anyone can subscribe" you mean "any launchpad user can subscribe"
<afflux> andrea-bs: do the subscribers have to be in the team then?
<andrea-bs> afflux: currently yes
<afflux> andrea-bs: then that's not what I want. It would mean that my users would have r/w access on the PPA and the code branch.
<andrea-bs> afflux: you can create a separate team for the users
<afflux> or should I rather create a -dev and a -users team for a one-developer and at most 20 users?
<andrea-bs> afflux: at the moment you can only create a -users team or wait for bug #194126 to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194126 in launchpad-registry "Let people lurk on mailing lists" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194126
<afflux> if that's okay with the LP guys, I'll do that ;)
<afflux> thanks.
<mizipzor_> i want to branch a project, take the source and continue working in a completely new direction... is it that what launchpads branch tool is created to do? or is it better to just create a new project and commit every source file again as an initial commit?
<MTecknology> joey: ping
<MTecknology> bac: you bac from lunch?
<MTecknology> Where are al the awesome people in the world? I feel like I've been put on a national mental ignore :(
<MTecknology> mizipzor_: did you get an answer?
<bac> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> bac: how's it going?
<bac> good,thanks
<MTecknology> bac: Do you know if joey or mrevell are around at all?
<joey> I'm here...sorry on phone concentrating.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> joey: just pong me when you get a chance?
<MTecknology> mrevell seems to have disappeared from the world entirely :P
<bac> MTecknology: it's pretty late in the UK about now so i suspect matthew is gone until tomorrow
<MTecknology> mizipzor_: That's a good use of the LP tools, Just create a new branch under the same project.
<bac> MTecknology: was there something i can help you with?
<MTecknology> mizipzor_: you can call the initial merge w/e you want, I'd call it just <- that though
<MTecknology> bac: sorry, I just saw your nick change and wanted to say hi. It's joey and mrevell that I need to annoy
<postalchris> Why do I get "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive" when I try to copy and re-build a package from Intrepid to Jaunty? There is no package with the same version for Jaunty in my PPA.
<bac> MTecknology: ah, ok.  i'm sure joey will be with you when he gets a spare moment.
<MTecknology> All the busy you people take on makes me want to apply for a job when I get out of college
<joey> abentley, see postalchris Q ^^
<joey> MTecknology, if you want to type in here or PM that's fine. I'm on back to back calls until 5:30pm EST
<MTecknology> joey: I just never got that email
<joey> MTecknology, ok. I did speak with him via email earlier.  Maybe if you send a follow-up to him he'll reply back.  Otherwise I can ask him directly to email you.
<MTecknology> joey: is he right around you?
<joey> MTecknology, no he's in the UK
<joey> MTecknology, I'm in Colorado :-D
<MTecknology> ok, i can ping him
<MTecknology> joey: what about those suggestions you had for me for project management?
<joey> MTecknology, you can ask him about it as well. I told him that I told you that I was talking with hIm.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> Is mrevell still alive?
<abentley> MTecknology: He is on UTC, I believe.  It's 7:58 pm for him.
<MTecknology> I tried getting him when it was 15:00 his time
<abentley> postalchris: Sorry, I don't know much about PPAs, but I'll try to get someone who does.
<abentley> postalchris: I don't think anyone's available right now.  Can you ask a Question on launchpad?
<postalchris> abentley, sure.
<postalchris> abentley: what's the right project/product to ask the Question in?
<abentley> postalchris: Launchpad
<abentley> Or Soyuz
<postalchris> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/50883 implies this is a known issue
<joey> MTecknology, he's here...
<joey> MTecknology, he just is in the UK.
<wgrant> postalchris: The archive contains more than one distroseries.
<MTecknology> joey: I've been trying to contact him in channel, skype, and email - never any answer :P
<wgrant> The message doesn't say anything about Jaunty.
<MTecknology> I suppose he'll get to me when he wants to
<MTecknology> bbiab
<postalchris> wgrant: I don't think I understand
<wgrant> postalchris: Both source and binary versions must be unique within an archive.
<wgrant> Your PPA is an archive.
<wgrant> If you copy only the source from one series to another, it would have to generate another set of binaries with the same version number. That can't work.
<postalchris> Twiddling the version number and re-uploading (as suggested in 50883, above) seems to work...
<postalchris> wgrant: So launchpad can't copy-and-rebuild within the same PPA?
<wgrant> postalchris: It's nothing to do with Launchpad; it's how Debian archives work.
<joey> MTecknology, you can catch him on here early in your morning.
<wgrant> I generally upload to Hardy and then copy with binaries to Intrepid and Jaunty.
<wgrant> But some things need recompiling, in which case I'll upload a ~8.04, ~8.10, ~9.04, etc.
<postalchris> wgrant: It has to do with Launchpad insofar as Launchpad is giving me a perplexing error message after letting me try to do something it can't do.
<wgrant> postalchris: It has to let you try, because copying without binaries is a fine thing to do when copying between archives.
<postalchris> wgrant: I disagree. The selection for "rebuild" could be grayed-out when "This PPA" is selected.
<wgrant> Perhaps some JS could be used.
<wgrant> But what is confusing about the error message?
 * wgrant disappears.
<MTeck-mobile> joey, about what time?
<postalchris> wgrant: your average PPA user is not necessarily a Debian sysadmin. None of the other 140 people in the room could answer the question before you showed up!
<MTeck-mobile> assmuing they read it
<Laibsch> Not sure about what is being discussed here
<Laibsch> Not being able to copy and recompile in the same PPA between series A and B?
<Laibsch> In that case, I ran into that issue once and could not quite figure out why LP would not let me do it.
<Laibsch> Since I was copying from hardy to intrepid IIRC, I figured I wouldn't see any lib linking issues and just copied with binaries
<Laibsch> I was a bit uneasy about it, though
<Laibsch> My 2¢
<Laibsch> postalchris: Was that what you were talking about?
<postalchris> Laibsch: That's exactly the issue. I've filed a bug against this behavior: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/330711
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330711 in launchpad "Unhelpful error message on copy-and-rebuild: "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive"" [Undecided,New]
<Laibsch> I agree this can be difficult to comprehend
<Laibsch> although it is a minor issue, I think
<postalchris> Laibsch: Minor and really, easily fixable
<wgrant> Laibsch: It explicitly asks you whether you want to copy the binaries.
 * wgrant is gone again
<joey> MTecknology, he's off for dinner around 9:30am MST
<Laibsch> yes, wgrant?
<Laibsch> I did not want to copy them
<Laibsch> so I declined
<MTecknology> joey: what is MST?
<joey> MTecknology, mountain time
<MTecknology> -7?
<joey> MTecknology, or 11:30 eastern if that fits better for you
<MTecknology> MST is -7?
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> I'm CST
<MTecknology> -6
<jmillikin> Is there a way to push a branch for an existing project, without using that project's stacked branch? I would like to push a branch for Banshee, but since mine is created using bzr-svn it doesn't stack with the existing trunk.
<beuno> jmillikin, if you use --overwrite
<beuno> i won't stack
<beuno> or it
<jmillikin> Still gives me the error, and states "Using default stacking branch /~vcs-imports/banshee/main"
<beuno> don't believe it
<beuno> what error is that?
<jmillikin> bzr: ERROR: RemoteRepository(...) is not compatible with KnitPackRepository(...) different rich-root support
<beuno> hrm
 * beuno calls in jml
<jml> hi
<beuno> jml, hi. This gentlemen here has an interesting problem for you
<jmillikin> Full error output at http://pastebin.ca/1340445
<jml> yeah, I see.
<jml> Has Bazaar still not grown an option for "don't stack"?
<jmillikin> If so, I can't find it.
<jmillikin> I am using version 1.12, from the Ubuntu PPA
<jml> poolie: ^^
<jml> jmillikin: I'm just trying to figure out a workaround
<jml> jmillikin: ok. let's try this.
<jml> jmillikin: bzr init lp:~jmillikin/banshee/trunk; bzr push !$
<jmillikin> The init seemed to work, but push printed the same error.
<jml> jmillikin: ok.
 * jml pokes
<jmillikin> Ah! If I push with --stacked-on to the same repository, it says "Ignoring request for a stacked branch as repository already exists at the destination location.", but works anyway
<jml> jmillikin: ooh, clever.
<jmillikin> At least, it's preceded to copying content texts now
<jml> jmillikin: that sounds like it's working
<jml> jmillikin: if pain persists, ping me.
<jmillikin> Will do, thanks.
<poolie> jml, no there is no option at present
<poolie> i didn't realize that launchpad's suggestion of stacking was so strong
<poolie> really we need --no-stacked and a reconfigure option
<jml> poolie: no-stacked would definitely be a good start.
<jmillikin> Alternatively, when checking for a stacked branch, perhaps (repo-format, first-revid) could be sent, for finding an appropriate source? I assume there's some sort of logic in Launchpad itself for determining whether a trunk repo is usable.
<poolie> that's a good idea too
<poolie> it should probably just not stack rather than giving an error
<AnMaster> hello
<AnMaster> why doesn't the translation feature allow me to license under same license as the project?
<AnMaster> I even suspect you can't legally license translations for a GPL software as BSD
<AnMaster> has anyone investigated this?
<henninge> AnMaster: Yes we have ;)
<henninge> AnMaster: BSD is fully GPL compatible.
<AnMaster> henninge, so if a project declare it's translations to be GPL, how can you legally convert it to BSD
<AnMaster> sure BSD -> GPL is ok
<AnMaster> but GPL -> BSD is not
<henninge> you're right there.
<henninge> but that is not what is happening
<AnMaster> henninge, what about already translated strings then?
<AnMaster> when the project is added to launchpad
<henninge> they keep their license
<henninge> the BSD is only for translaitons done in launchpad.
<AnMaster> henninge, and what if you want to keep same license as the project?
<AnMaster> There is no way I'm going to translate with a different license
<AnMaster> than that of the project
<henninge> Well, that is where the BSD compatiblity comes in.
<AnMaster> henninge, also since the translation is a derivative work of the English, GPL licensed text, making the translation under BSD would be a GPL violation
<AnMaster> if you disagree, please explain your reasoning
<AnMaster> :)
<henninge> Translations done in launchpad as such are under BSD but you can bundle them with your project under a different license.
<AnMaster> henninge, "henninge, also since the translation is a derivative work of the English, GPL licensed text, making the translation under BSD would be a GPL violation" <-- now what about that...
<henninge> ASIK they are not deemed derivative of the english text
<henninge> AFAIK
<AnMaster> henninge, according to who?
<henninge> I'd have to look that up / ask others ... ;)
<AnMaster> henninge, at least if it is a longer translated text, like a lot of background story of an open source game (which is what I wanted to translate) it would be derivative.
<AnMaster> If you translate a book, doesn't the original author still have copyright?
<AnMaster> sure it may not apply to "File" or "Save" or such. But to longer texts like "One day, Tux was out walking when <events that start the game happens, fills about a page>"
<AnMaster> henninge, and I know at least two games that have such in their gettext files. One is on launchpad
 * henninge looks something up
<AnMaster> and I argue that it is a GPL violation
<henninge> AnMaster: OK, I found this for the moment: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ
 * AnMaster looks
<henninge> AnMaster: but I am not sure if that touches your situation.
<henninge> It was written at the time when we introduced BSD licensing.
<henninge> My understanding would be that "translations" are licensed under BSD, that is the pairing of an English and a translated text.
<AnMaster> henninge, so you argue you could translate Harry Potter to for example Spanish or something, claim the translation is BSD licensed and then upload it on a website?
<AnMaster> it seems the logical conclusion of what you just said
<henninge> So if somebody used the translation of a text in a different program it would be because that program contains the same original English text - which would then still be under a different license (which may have been violated).
<AnMaster> henninge, However I doubt the author would like it.
<henninge> AnMaster: Admittedly, I am on a shaky foundation here and would like to get back to you when I have solid information.
<AnMaster> henninge, that doesn't really answer the question I just asked. Because sure it depends on how it is used. But there is another issue, and that is that you host translations under a license that doesn't match the original. Which if it was allowed would allow re-licensing any book and or such
<henninge> AnMaster: I see you point and I don't have the answer right now.
<AnMaster> henninge, well I'm not likely to hang around all the time in this channel, so I guess you can contact me using the first email at https://launchpad.net/~anmaster
<AnMaster> if that is public
<AnMaster> no idea
<henninge> AnMaster: I just checked that ... ;)
<AnMaster> henninge, well I guess you are an admin or something and could see it anywya
<AnMaster> anyway*
<AnMaster> hm I seem to have lots of openids I never use these days
<AnMaster> launchpad too
<henninge> AnMaster: It is not public but other Launchpad users can see it.
 * AnMaster never use openid
<AnMaster> now it there was a way to connect these openids to each other..
<AnMaster> like a key ring or something :D
<AnMaster> (yes I was sarcastic...)
<henninge> ;)
<AnMaster> <henninge> AnMaster: It is not public but other Launchpad users can see it. <-- err
<AnMaster> I have "    Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users" checked
<henninge> AnMaster: I just checked and logged in with a test account I have - no address visible.
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> yes as long as the staff can see it when they answer the question I had :)
<henninge> AnMaster: I don't have general admin powers but as a LP developer I get to see a little more, I guess.
<henninge> AnMaster: btw you should set your location to somewhere in Stockholm, or something similar general but sensible.
<henninge> as long as it is unset anybody can set it - where ever they like ... ;)
<AnMaster> henninge, err what?
<AnMaster> why can anyone set it
<AnMaster> I don't want to set my location at all
<AnMaster> I want to not have that info on launchpad
<henninge> put it on Antartica then, although that defeats the purpose
<AnMaster> well I'm going to do that
<henninge> It is a little gimmick that helps teams to see where everybody is spread out.
<AnMaster> henninge, also Stockholm/Europe is the timezone for the entire Sweden
<AnMaster> *shrug*
<henninge> Hey, mine is "Berlin" although that is 300 km away from me ...
<AnMaster> interesting, I was able to move the marker to way outside the map
<AnMaster> check now
<AnMaster> it is like double the map width outside the map
<AnMaster> err, 1.5*map height rather
<AnMaster> henninge, is that supposed to work?
<henninge> I am not sure.
<henninge> I have seen that it can be moved around in strange ways ...
<henninge> google code ... :-/
<henninge> AnMaster: but you did something, the map is completely gone from your profile now.
<AnMaster> henninge, I clicked "hide location info"
<AnMaster> :)
<henninge> and the timezone, too.
<AnMaster> mhm
<henninge> Ah, it's as easy as that ...
<AnMaster> henninge, was on the map page
<AnMaster> henninge, still I moved it outside the mpa
<AnMaster> map*
<AnMaster> could take a screenshot
<AnMaster> henninge, http://omploader.org/vMTlncg
<AnMaster> henninge, :)
<henninge> AnMaster: That does look funny. :)
<AnMaster> henninge, and buggy
<henninge> AnMaster: I have seen the map moved that way but not the marker.
<henninge> Well, it could mean "outer space" ... ;)
<AnMaster> henninge, btw I used to commit to bzr using a email address on a domain that is no longer valid, is there any way I can get launchpad to credit me for these commits?
<henninge> Really, it is missing a star map there ...
<henninge> phh
<henninge> don't know
<AnMaster> henninge, I'm talking about maybe 500+ commits
<AnMaster> at least
<AnMaster> probably around 1000
<henninge> You could file an answers request (a question) with launchpad-registry about that.
<AnMaster> hm ok
<AnMaster> henninge, anyway I see you at least finally fixed the long standing bug of showing ubuntuwiki as some sort of contact info... Even for FreeBSD users like me
<henninge> If those uploads can be linked to you in some way, I am sure it could be hacked somehow...
<AnMaster> henninge, well they were on anmaster@envbot.org instead of a similar address. Also I'm the sole developer on those projects
<henninge> Yeah, we have been trying to untangle Ubuntu and Launchpad.
<AnMaster> yeah I couldn't afford the domain... Students sometimes can't
<AnMaster> :/
 * AnMaster is a student yes
<henninge> don't know what to say "I am sorry" or "Lucky you" ;)
<AnMaster> henninge, hey the page https://launchpad.net/~anmaster/+editwikinames still use "Example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/",  I suggest replacing that with the Gentoo Wiki ;P
<henninge> :P
<AnMaster> why not, it would definitely untangle you from ubuntu, like making the ubuntu guys angry at you probably.
<henninge> That would take it a bit too far.
<henninge> I guess ... ;)
<AnMaster> henninge, hm why do you use different navigation bars on different pages
<AnMaster> like the top black one at
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/~anmaster/+editsshkeys
<AnMaster> and one on the side at: https://launchpad.net/~anmaster/+editircnicknames
<AnMaster> it seems a bit inconsistent?
<henninge> The UI is in a transient state from what I understand.
<AnMaster> um
<AnMaster> in a good design, the navigation bar would be a separate component
<AnMaster> so you would replace it in one place... and it would update everywhere
<AnMaster> or do you mean it is hard coded in each page or something!?
<henninge> The side menus (coloured components) will be going away, the gray menu bars are the new style.
<henninge> No, but page groups.
<AnMaster> henninge, so why that just replacing a global class NotTopButTheOneBelowNavigationBar: or something (yes I guess you use python, no I haven't heard of PEP 8, and even if I had I wouldn't remember it since I mostly code in C)
<henninge> But that is something I had little to do with so far.
<henninge> I have only been working on Launchpad since September...
<henninge> Yes, it is Python.
<henninge> and Zope.
<AnMaster> henninge, hm did it finally go open source yet or=
<AnMaster> s/=/?/
<AnMaster> I guess not
<AnMaster> "There are no branches for Launchpad itself in Launchpad."
<domas> damn, when I see bzr looping in 'GC_*' functions, I guess I should just kill it ;-)
<AnMaster> domas, sounds like a python bug to me
<domas> or bazaar, or both
<AnMaster> so I guess you should get a backtrace and report a bug
 * domas kicks ddebs
<AnMaster> domas, does bazaar use C modules?
<AnMaster> if not: python, if yes: trickier
<henninge> AnMaster: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
 * AnMaster has actually worked more with the python C API than with python itself
<domas> =))
<AnMaster> henninge, "Soyuz and Codehosting", just wondering, what do they do?
<maxb> Soyuz is the "buildds and archive management" bit
<henninge> AnMaster: buildes, ppas, hosted branches
<AnMaster> henninge, hosted branches as in those on launchpad? Well I guess without that launchpad is pretty much crippled
<domas> AnMaster: maybe it is just bazaar not behaving nicely on 500MB repo
<AnMaster> domas, well I guess that would make sense. Makes me wonder why on earth anyone use bzr for anything that large. I guess it is images or such?
<domas> AnMaster: mysql
<AnMaster> domas, I see. Hm...
 * AnMaster uses PostgreSQL anyway
<AnMaster> but I guess that too would have a huge repo
<AnMaster> I always wanted something like that "shallow branch" thing that git has... in bzr
<domas> I run 'bzr log -v'
<domas> it goes for ~700MB of memory :)
<maxb> !
<maxb> Is that 1.12, or earlier?
<AnMaster> domas, bug
<AnMaster> wait 1.12? Wasn't 1.9 released like um 1-2 months ago?
<domas> maxb: 1.12 on my side
<maxb> bzr releases monthly
<maxb> so, 3 months
<AnMaster> ...and ads a new repo format bi-monthly
<AnMaster> adds*
<domas> =)
<maxb> well.... it's hard to begrudge them playing with new formats, when the basic format is compatible right back to 0.92
<AnMaster> I wish they could settle for one... I mean I still use pack-0.92 because last I looked it was default...
<domas> well
<AnMaster> it confuses users
<domas> default doesn't work that well once you have people with 500MB trees that get cloned branched merged etc :)
<domas> and you have hundreds of trees based on same knits
<AnMaster> domas, so which format is best?
<domas> newest! :)
<domas> dunno
<domas> I'd pick the one that would work now :))
<AnMaster> err, I need backward compatibility
<AnMaster> to like 1.5 or so
<AnMaster> why not at least mark most of them as of interest only to developers?
<domas> I'd love if bazaar would be multithreaded!
<AnMaster> I mean, I remember back when bzr added the knit format
<abentley> AnMaster: 1.6 provides a valuable new feature.  1.9 provides improved speed.
<domas> would run this thing on fat box :)
<AnMaster> domas, I'd love that it doesn't have a lot of threading overhead on my old single-core CPU :)
<AnMaster> which is the best I have
<AnMaster> a Sempron 3300+
<AnMaster> abentley, what was that "valuable new feature"?
<abentley> AnMaster: Stacking.
<AnMaster> abentley, proper GPG signed revisions?
<AnMaster> oh no...
<maxb> `bzr help current-formats`
<AnMaster> abentley, what do I use stacking for?
<domas> abentley: which format does 'bzr log -v' fastest on huge repos? :)
<maxb> there are only three formats (and a rich-root variant of each) that are advertised as interesting
<maxb> So in a way, most of them *are* marked as of interest only to developers
<AnMaster> maxb, I always looked at bzr help init-repo
<AnMaster> where there are a lot more listed
<abentley> AnMaster: Avoiding having to push up the whole history every time to push a new branch to Launchpad.
<AnMaster> maxb, that one says "See also: branch, checkout, init, repositories", but doesn't mention "current-formats"
<AnMaster> abentley, does this only work for launchpad or also for other ones?
<AnMaster> abentley, also "Avoiding having to push up the whole history"... what about bzr init-repo
<AnMaster> doesn't it solve that?
<domas> AnMaster: locally, not on bzr-side
<abentley> AnMaster: It works for anything that's got it set up.  It works locally too.
<domas> AnMaster: the problem was that people would pull repo from ~userA and upload it to ~userB
<abentley> init-repo is fine for a single user, but doesn't work well when the branches are owned by different people.
<domas> AnMaster: before 1.6 it was pain
<AnMaster> ah, that is why the repos should be per-project
<AnMaster> not per-user
<AnMaster> :)
<domas> that wouldn't be distributed :)
<AnMaster> domas, hm? it would just require a major redesign of launchpad
<domas> argh. 'bzr log' : 24556 root      20   0  550m 479m 3244 R  100 12.1   7:42.86 bzr
<AnMaster> but it works quite ok for my setup
<AnMaster> doko, remove it?
<AnMaster> and symlink to /dev/null
<AnMaster> works for me
<abentley> AnMaster: That would mean giving users write access to each others repos.
<AnMaster> abentley, hm... wouldn't bzraccess handle that? I mean you can have shared svn repos without clobbering
<abentley> AnMaster: No, bzraccess does not handle that.
<AnMaster> so I guess it is just a case of making it possible to add revision files, but not remove or change other users' files
<AnMaster> like group writable directory, user writable files
<AnMaster> (I fail to see why that wouldn't work)
<abentley> AnMaster: If you're trying to economize by only having one repo, for a bunch of users, it necessarily follows that you have multiple users writing to the same repo.
<AnMaster> abentley, correct
<AnMaster> abentley, but is each revision stored in a separate file?
<abentley> AnMaster: No.
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> then it is indeed more complex
<AnMaster> abentley, btw I can I push fron 1.9 repo to a 0.92 repo?
<AnMaster> oh also what is rich-root good for? And subtree?
<abentley> AnMaster: Yes, you can push from 1.9 to 0.92.  AFAIK, you can push from 1.9 to knit, and possibly weave.
<AnMaster> hehe
<AnMaster> the oldest I used was metaweave :)
<abentley> AnMaster: rich-root is required by bzr-svn.  You should only use it if you're using bzr-svn.
<abentley> AnMaster: subtree enables the experimental Nested Trees feature.  You should only use it for experimenting.
<AnMaster> ok, so what *is* rich-root then? I mean, bzr-svn uses it, but what is it actually
<AnMaster> svn:foo attributes or what?
<domas> hehehe, http://p.defau.lt/?p7tmQch8XRJa01AS_QTf1Q
<domas> it spends quite some time walking dictionaries
<AnMaster> domas, that output is from?
<abentley> AnMaster: It is a format in which the same data is stored about the tree root as any other subdirectory, and in which the default file-id is randomly generated.
<domas> AnMaster: oprofile
<AnMaster> abentley, aha
<AnMaster> 1.12-preview:
<AnMaster>     (native) A working-tree format that supports views and content
<AnMaster>     filtering.
<AnMaster> sounds cool
<AnMaster> but whyat is content filtering in this context?
<AnMaster> or views. I guess this means I can do CREATE VIEW foo AS SELECT revid,logentry FROM revisions; or something similar
<AnMaster> that is all "views" mean to me
<abentley> AnMaster: Things like native line-endings and CVS tokens.
<AnMaster> really docs need to get better
<AnMaster> abentley, ah finally!
<maxb> Hmm... it's not possible to comment on a bug at the same time as adding a tag, is it?
<AnMaster> :D
<AnMaster> abentley, now all I'm missing is cherrypicking like darcs :)
<abentley> AnMaster: Docs for a preview feature that hasn't even landed?  I think that is unlikely.
<AnMaster> not like that will ever be added I guess
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<abentley> AnMaster: Like Darcs?  Not likely.  Darcs is a very different concept from other VCSes.  Like Arch?  Quite likely.  Just needs someone to work on it.
<jmillikin> jml: I am now trying to init another remote branch, stacked on my first branch, and receive the "ERROR ... is not compatible with ... different rich-root support" again. I cannot find any way to override the stacking branch in "bzr init"
<AnMaster> abentley, haven't used arch so no idea
<jml> jmillikin: I wouldn't use init there.
<jml> jmillikin: instead 'bzr push --stacked-on FIRST-BRANCH'
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: jml | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<jmillikin> jml: if I try that, I receive the error: Source format does not support stacking, using format: '1.6.1-rich-root'
<jmillikin> I am using bzr init --1.9-rich-root, however.
<jml> jmillikin: can you please pastebin 'bzr info -v FIRST-BRANCH' and 'bzr info -v SECOND-BRANCH'?
<jmillikin> http://pastebin.ca/1340578
<jml> jmillikin: ok, can you please do 'bzr info lp:~jmillikin/banshee/trunk' and also pastebin the output of the push --stacked-on command I gave earlier?
<jmillikin> http://pastebin.ca/1340583
<jml> jmillikin: thanks
<jml> jmillikin: can you try that last command, but to a different URL, like lp:~jmillikin/banshee/test-stacking or something?
<jmillikin> Sure
<jml> jmillikin: fwiw, you are doing two interesting things here. 1. is using Launchpad with non-default stacking, 2. is stacking bzr-svn bugs.
<jmillikin> Would you like me to let it upload?
<jml> jmillikin: what does the output say?
<jmillikin> source format does not support stacking, yada yada
<jmillikin> Same as the pastebin. lp:~jmillikin/banshee/lp-test-stacking
<jelmer> fwiw, stacking support in bzr-svn is experimental
<jml> jelmer: that's good to know.
<jelmer> there is a warning but it was accidently disabled between 0.4.x and 0.4.17
<jmillikin> Once I branch from an svn repo, isn't the result simply a normal bzr branch?
<jelmer> jml, it *should* work and I'm not aware of any problems, but it's not well-tested
<jmillikin> I assume this would apply to a branch created entirely in bzr with --1.9--rich-root also
<jml> jmillikin: branches from svn aren't quite normal bzr branches
<jml> jmillikin: jelmer can explain in much more detail than I though ;)
<jmillikin> jml: finished uploading to https://code.launchpad.net/~jmillikin/banshee/lp-test-stacking . It seems to have created a --1.6-rich-root repository instead.
<jml> jmillikin: that should be ok
 * jml takes a look
<jml> jmillikin: that looks fine to me.
 * jml keeps poking
<jmillikin> But it's not stacked, right? So trying to push it will require uploading all revisions.
<jml> jmillikin: well, stacked or not, once a branch is up there, only new revisions get pushed
<jml> jmillikin: but if it uploaded in that short a time, I'd stay it's stacked
<jmillikin> I mean that if I were to push another bugfix branch, it would require pushing all revisions.
<jml> particularly since https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jmillikin/banshee/lp-test-stacking says it's stacked too
<jmillikin> I thought stacking was added in packs 6?
<jml> 5
<lifeless> jmillikin: --1.6 flavour formats stack
<jmillikin> Oh, very nice. Was it simply not adopted until post-1.6 then, even though the repository format could support it?
<jml> gosh we need to work on our non-default stacking story
<lifeless> jmillikin: we made further improvements, and the ability to autostack
<lifeless> jmillikin: the version marker on the repository format is just a sequence number
<jml> jmillikin: ok, so lp-test-stacking is *definitely* stacked
<jmillikin> jml: Thanks for the confirmation :)
<jml> jmillikin: and if you push up any other branches in the same way, they'll be stacked too.
<jml> jmillikin: but you should use the http:// branch url, not the bzr+ssh one
<jmillikin> Trying the http:// URL prints the error: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)')
<jml> jmillikin: is this pushing to a new branch or to an existing one?
<jml> (you don't need any of the stacking options for pushing to an existing branch)
<jmillikin> An existing one. Do I have to recreate the branch to change the stacking URL?
<jml> jmillikin: not sure, I've never tried to do it using bzr command-line options :)
<jml> jmillikin: I was just saying with future branches that you push up
<RainCT> Arr.. An upload to Ubuntu is hanging at 68154k/68155k, is there some magic way to fix this? :P
<jml> RainCT: excellent question!
<RainCT> hehe
<maxb> So if you stack a branch via bzr+ssh, what happens when someone tries to branch from it using http?
<jml> maxb: that's a good question.
#launchpad 2009-02-18
<jml> maxb: so, by default, it would force you to connect via bzr+ssh to get the stacked-on branch
<jml> maxb: but Launchpad messes with the stacked-on URL when it moves things from the upload area to the public area
<jml> maxb: so that the URL looks like '/~foo/bar/baz'
<jml> RainCT: I'm chasing up a soyuz guy for you
<RainCT> jml: great, thanks
<jml> RainCT: is it still hanged?
<RainCT> jml: yep
<jml> RainCT: so, I can't find any soyuz guys who are awake
<jml> RainCT: and I can't see any probs with our server right now...
<jml> time to google!
<jml> wgrant: do you know a workaround for a hanged upload to Ubuntu?
 * Ursinha looks at spm 
<spm> Ursinha: heyo!
<Ursinha> spm, hi!
<Ursinha> spm, can you give me a little help with your ducky incantations? :P
 * spm is soooo tempted to say "No!!!! It's MY rubberducky and I'm not sharing!" :-P
<spm> Ursinha: sure, shoot
<wgrant> jml: It's almost always a problem with the uploader's Internet connection.
<wgrant> RainCT: ^^
<wgrant> Though there was a dput bug years ago.
<wgrant> There's no one solution.
<jml> wgrant: thanks.
<RainCT> Well, I'll try again tomorrow then (if I have time -.-).  Thanks, and good night! :)
<jml> RainCT: g'night.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: jml (away) | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: jml | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<jml> how's it going Launchpadders?
<Ursinha> pretty cool jml
<jml> Ursinha: glad to hear it :)
<jml> Ursinha: when do you sleep?
<Ursinha> jml, :)
<Ursinha> jml, soonish
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<jml> xchat is terrible.
<MTecknology> joey: how's it goign?
<Ursinha> MTecknology: joey is sleeping now :)
<Ursinha> where in the world are you?
<MTecknology> Ursinha: -6
<MTecknology> Ursinha: I tend to get about 4hr sleep a day :(
<Ursinha> MTecknology: it's 3am over here :)
<MTecknology> that's when I'll get to sleep
<MTecknology> you're -3 then?
<Ursinha> MTecknology: yes
<MTecknology> ttyal
<jamesh> stub: hi.  I updated my pytz branch so that it gives the same errors on 64-bit and 32-bit.  Haven't looked at the cause of the errors though.
<stub> jamesh: Do you know if your extra failures where from your test suite modification, or is my modification not triggering failures it should?
<stub> If my test suite is fine, the failures would all be from running on 64bit and understandable
<jamesh> the errors for dates before 1901 are definitely 64-bit related: we only parse the 32-bit TZif info.
<jamesh> I'll check one of the others.
<jamesh> stub: I think the skip_local check is broken.
<jamesh> also, it seems that the is_dst flag in the zdump output doesn't seem to be reliable for years with more than two offsets
<jamesh> e.g. Europe/Moscow in 1918
<stub> I know for sure we skip some odd cases such as you mention
<stub> Such as two dst or non-dst timezones in a single location during the same calendar year.
<stub> (which I guess means any location with three timezones in the same calendar year)
<jamesh> stub: looks like there is a real bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119542/
<jamesh> it determines the offset correctly when going from UTC to local, but localize() appears to be giving the wrong answer for times around that point.
<jamesh> It won't give a +02:00 offset until 1991-09-29 03:00 -- which is the first date not covered by the DST interval.
<stub> I see
<stub> I'm thinking the API needs to be refactored too for a Python 3.0 release (as the API change likely cannot be done compatibility), so following the Python docs just works even if it is less featureful. We could provide a separate interface for the unambiguous local time arithmetic.
<stub> Roll it together with Gustavos' dateutil too since there is common functionality
<jamesh> well, this is using the pytz specific API
<jamesh> and still gives the wrong answer
<stub> Yes, but you read the docs. Questions keep coming through from people who haven't.
<stub> (This isn't related to the bug at hand)
<jamesh> right.  I'd love it if pytz just worked when using the standard Python APIs, even if it didn't let me specify certain local times
<jamesh> having an extra API to handle those dates should be in addition to the standard API doing something sensible
<domas> huh
<domas> 'bzr log' running for 10 hours already
<stub> jamesh: lp:~stub/pytz/moscow-1991-failure - this is pointing the finger at the first EEST timezone, which doesn't believe it is in summer time when it should be. This would mess up other calculations.
<wgrant> Does one really have to upload a merge diff manually through the API?
<romanos> Hello
<romanos> Can i make a question about creating a new translation group?
<romanos> none?
<romanos> hm?
<loafman> I want to import a project into launchpad that has two CVS repositories, one for source, one for web... would that equate to two branch names, SRC & WEB, or how would it be handled?
<henninge> romanos: Hi! Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups ?
<RainCT> jml, wgrant: Hey. It's hanging at 68154k/68155k again :'(.
<RainCT> (And I doubt the problem is with my connection because I could successfully upload the same file to another host -pkg-games.alioth.debian.org-..)
<wgrant> RainCT: It's probably some snoopy 'router' between you and LP.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<RainCT> Laney just told me in #ubuntu-motu that the same happens to him (filles hang at the last byte)
<Laney> they don't hang forever though
<loafman> I want to import a project into launchpad that has two CVS repositories, one for source, one for web... would that be better as two branch names, src & web?  Or how should it be handled?  Better yet, can a single project have multiple repositories?
<cody-somerville> loafman, as many as you'd like
<RainCT> nevermind, I've just uploaded it from Alioth :)
<loafman> cody-somerville, thanks for the info!
<rockstar> loafman, we probably would only import the source code one.
<romanos> hello
<romanos> Can i as a question?
<romanos> Can i ask a question?
<cprov> romanos: sure
<romanos> How i can create a new group for ubuntu translation?
<romanos> shall we chat on private or it's ok to speak in public?
<cprov> romanos: public
<romanos> ok:)
<cprov> romanos: I'm unsure about what do you mean by 'translation group'.
 * cprov checks the help wiki
<romanos> I can see in my language Ubuntu Greek Translator so we(cause i represent a greek university community) want to make our group thats what i mean if u understand me :)
<henninge> romanos: Hi! Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups ?
<cprov> romanos: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups
<henninge> cprov: :-P
<romanos> no i think i didnt let me check it :)
<cprov> henninge: you are always faster than me :-/
<romanos> i will check it and i will reply to you :) please dont leave :D
<romanos> it redirecting me to this link
<romanos> https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<romanos> when i click to create my <<own>> translation group :(
<romanos> shall i email to lauchpad team?
<henninge> romanos: We are the Launchpad team ;)
<henninge> romanos: To create a translation group you will have to file a question on answers:
<henninge> https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<henninge> romanos: But please read the help page first to see if that is really what you need!
<romanos> can u please kindly provide me the help page?
<romanos> ps the link of help page :)
<henninge> romanos: ??? have you not seen it ???
<henninge> romanos: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups
<henninge> romanos: what are your questions?
<cesar_bo> Hello All, I have this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~openit.com.bo/openweb/trunk, I send a propose to merge it into the branch. I aprove it, But how I Merge It?
<MTecknology> cesar_bo: afaik, you just have to manually merge it into your source
<MTecknology> just branch the first, move to the second, and push the second
<cesar_bo> MTecknology: How I do this?
<MTecknology> cesar_bo: are you the owner of the branch that is trying to me merged to?
<cesar_bo> yes
<MTecknology> or at least in able to commit to the branch?
<MTecknology> bzr branch for both ; move the one to be merged into the source for the other; bzr add; bzr commit -m "Message about merge"; bzr push
<rockstar> cesar_bo, when Launchpad 2.2.2 gets rolled out, I'll be announcing a project to help you do this automatically from now on.
<cesar_bo> rockstar: Would be awesome, I am trying to manually merge right now
<rockstar> cesar_bo, I work on a few projects, and having to be the human merger is annoying.
<cesar_bo> MTecknology, rockstar: Well, I merge it :)
<cesar_bo> rockstar: Yes !! is anoying ... :(
<rockstar> cesar_bo, it got pushed?  Everything is good?
<cesar_bo> rocstar: I am pushing right now
<cesar_bo> I had a 10kbps connection jejejej so it would take a time
<rockstar> cesar_bo, so my project will handle this automatically, but your bandwidth issue won't make it any faster, just offload the work.
<cesar_bo> hahaha, rockstar: I know, I know ...
<MTecknology> mrevell: HI!
<MTecknology> You're awake the same time as me!
<mrevell> Hey MTecknology!
<MTecknology> mrevell: doing much today?
<MTecknology> sabdfl: hi
<mrevell> MTecknology: Yeah, you could say so :)
<mrevell> MTecknology: Were you thinking of our Skype call?
<MTecknology> mrevell: ya
<mrevell> MTecknology: I'm tied up for the rest of my day, I'm afraid. How are you fixed around this time tomorrow?
<MTecknology> right at this time isn't possible
<MTecknology> if today, I was looking at 21:00
<MTecknology> the rest of this week is pretty well packed
<MTecknology> How's next week wednesday 21:00 ?
<mrevell> UTC?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> mrevell time
<mrevell> MTecknology: Too early to say, tbh. I may be able to do 21.00 today, though.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> just lemme know about 20.00 and I'll try to make sure I'm ready
<MTecknology> mrevell: would you be able to give me an idea of what kinda of questions you'll be asking?
<MTecknology> I'd kinda like to go over a few with swe3tdave so I don't say something to tick an entire country off - again
<mrevell> MTecknology: Cool. Sure thing: why did you create the kit, how important are the Launchpad<-->Drupal modules, how easy were they to use. Those are the main things. Which country did you annoy? :)
<MTecknology> oh, so easy stuff, not things like where did the project come from...
<MTecknology> I annoyed some country that refers to themselves as SD, because my state abbreviation is SD so I use SD LoCo in my signature. I posted to a list they read and they flipped out
<mrevell> heh
<mrevell> MTecknology: If you're uncomfortable talking about where the project came from then we can skip that :) It's not investigative journalism so I'd rather you were comfortable :)
<MTecknology> well, if I don't know the answer, I'm sure you can just chop out the stuttering :P
<mrevell> MTecknology: Yeah, editing is no problem :)
<MTecknology> hurray for technology - allowing people to make up for other people :)
<LaserJock> LP doesn't have team junk branches yet does it?
<MTecknology> Not that I've ever heard of
<LaserJock> hmm
<MTecknology> for some magic reason, my karma gre 1,000 over whatn I was expecting...
 * mpt growls at bug 252896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252896 in launchpad-registry "Don't show Announcements section on project home if there aren't any" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252896
<persia> Did something change in LP today that I didn't notice?  epiphany crashes for me when I try to file bugs (at least for the last 7 tries)
<SOS> hi guys
<SOS> I need some help to start with launchpad
<SOS> I have a project and I would like to start to translate it
<SOS> have I upload the whole project?
<SOS> or simply the items to be translate?
<SOS> any idea?
<thumper> danilos, jtv: see SOSs comment above
<danilos> thumper: thanks
<danilos> thumper: he seems to be out
<thumper> ah damn
<maco> is there any way to invite another user to a launchpad team?
<lfaraone> maco: yes, only if you run the team, you can add them directly.
<maco> oh...but you can't be in the team and like "hey, so-and-so should join this too..."
<maco> lfaraone: by the way, there's a 5-a-day-participants team now. auto-reports your bug activity
<maco> (which is why i was wondering)
<lfaraone> maco: hm? interesting.
<lfaraone> maco: (meaning I don't have to manually use the applet?)
<maco> exactly
<lfaraone> maco: awesome!
<lfaraone> maco: how do we handle teams, anyway? (like if we want to do something as a group)
<lfaraone> maco: moreover, we *could* add the whole DC loco team to the five-a-day team... <_<;
<lfaraone> maco: (you/kjcole can do those kind of chains)
<maco> i can?
<lfaraone> maco: well, if you were an administrator
<maco> lemme ask dholbach how that works
<maco> he's offline. ill ask at 2am
<lfaraone> maco: have kjcole (or you if you have the rights) visit https://edge.launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants/+add-my-teams and check the box. (may not appear if you do not have the authority)
<maco> yeah has to be kjcole. i'm only able to add swfdec or nu ubuntu :{
<maco> *:P
<lfaraone> maco: well, dc-loco is *part* of nu ubuntu :)
<maco> is it? i thought i removed it
<maco> i was cleaning up nu ubuntu. most teams want out so their pages stop saying they're all dead
<MTecknology> mrevell-dinner: hi ;0
<MTecknology> :)*
<MTecknology> maco: nu ubuntu?
<MTecknology> oh
<maco> northeast team
<maco> from when we were regionally divided
<cyberix> I'd like to be a human relations person for a free software project.
<cyberix> now
<cyberix> If I go and create the team in Launchpad myself
<cyberix> Can I later transfer ownership of that group to the leader of that project?
<RAOF> cyberix: Yes.
<cyberix> so I can actually transfer ownership? not only rights?
<cyberix> I mean I could ask him to create the group instead
<cyberix> and I'd not want my name to be displayed on front page forever
<RAOF> I'm fairly sure you can transfer ownership.
<MTeck-mobile> mrevell, If you want to do that call, I think I'm up for it.
<mrooney> Is there a way to be notified of new blueprints, or is the only way to keep polling the blueprints page?
<mrooney> For a specific project, I should say
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: mwhudson | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<mrooney> Or, shall I file a blueprint/bug for this?
<mwhudson> mrooney: file look for a bug, i think
<mwhudson> adding a feed shouldn't be too much work i hope...
<mrooney> mwhudson: A feed would be cool but I was more hoping for the ability to subscribe in LP like you can to bugs or questions
<mrooney> so owners of projects know when people file new ideas
<mwhudson> yeah, it's a bit odd that you can't do that
<mrooney> mwhudson: yeah :)
<mrooney> so look for a bug and file one if it doesn't exist?
<mwhudson> yep
<mwhudson> mrooney: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/223928
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 223928 in blueprint "Add structural subscription to blueprints" [High,Triaged]
<cyberix> Is there a way how you could link a project and a team together without granting any project rights to team members?
<Ursinha> cyberix: hmm, don't think so
<jml> cyberix: what relationship does the team have to the project?
<mae^> how do I allow others to commit to my branch?
<thumper> mae^: make a team own it
<MTecknology> mae^: only the owner can commit
<mae^> MTecknology: what if the team owns it?
<mae^> thumper: how do I do that?
<mae^> aha! click on the ! icon
<MTecknology> mae^: sorry, was just about to answer :P
<mae^> hrmm.. I'm the only option. I guess that means I'm not on a team
<MTecknology> ya, create a team, edit the project, drop down box for the team
<mae^> alright. thanks
#launchpad 2009-02-19
<spiv> Another victim of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/287154 :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287154 in launchpad-foundations ""Edit" icon is apparently difficult to recognize" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Andre_Gondim> does any one can help me? I can't see any suggest here https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/pt_BR/173/+translate you too?
<savvas> Andre_Gondim: no, not all translations have suggestions
<Andre_Gondim> savvas, I have someone who told there is a suggest there =/
<savvas> Andre_Gondim: true, you're using edge, in normal there is a suggestion
<MTecknology> spiv: that doesn't make any sense. It's a weird looking button that sits right next to the edit it's referring to. It's Yellow which is the best color you could use for edit. If you hover, it says Edit this [thing]. On pages like the bugs, it has the word "Update" right next to it.
<savvas> Andre_Gondim: disable edge redirection on this site: https://launchpad.net/
<savvas> Andre_Gondim: and visit: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/pt_BR/173/+translate
<spiv> MTecknology: the icon is supposed to depict a pencil, so that it self-evidently means "edit"
<Andre_Gondim> savvas, thanks
<MTecknology> spiv: it doesn't make sense how that represents a pencil, but it's use just seems obvious...
<spiv> MTecknology: but here we had a user that figured out, somehow, that the icon meant edit (on that page at least), but calls it the "! icon"
<MTecknology> lol
<spiv> i.e., that bug struck again
<spiv> MTecknology: I'm glad its use seems obvious to you.  Can we transplant your brain to all of our users, please? :)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> spiv: I am confused....
<MTecknology> /@@/edit
<MTecknology> what does that link to?
<spiv> MTecknology: I'm not sure I understand your question.  /@@/edit is the location of the edit icon on the launchpad site...
<MTecknology> what is @@
<MTecknology> I've never seen that before
<spiv> It's part of a URL ;)
<spiv> It's a convention from Zope 3, IIRC.
<spiv> @@ sort of looks like a pair of eyes, so it is used for "view"-related things.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> that's the actual directory name then?
<MTecknology> interesting
<spiv> Um, no...
<MTecknology> https://launchpad.net/@@/edit
<spiv> What makes you think URLs have anything to do with directories on a filesystem :)
<MTecknology> lol - I'll just let it go - I'm not touching that source code when it's released - too much knowledge poured into this thing :P
<MTecknology> spiv: I hope that comment is useful
<MTecknology> that in place editing of titles is really really neat
<spiv> Yeah, it is.  Except that it turns out the green tick on the grey circle is invisible to people red-green colour blindness...
<spiv> (I guess the moral of the story is that icon design is hard...)
<MTecknology> ...
<MTecknology> weird
<MTecknology> lighter grays?
<cyberix> jml: the people in the group design the software and write the code
<cyberix> jml: so for Launchpad this is an out-of-band relation
<cyberix> jml: we created the group so people could find each other
<jml> cyberix: well, those people could conceivably own the trunk branch, or something?
<jml> cyberix: you could also just put the URL of the team in the project description.
<seiflotfy> Added new clutter pre-prototype UI To start it up instead of running sh zeitgeist.sh do sh zeitgeist2.sh
<seiflotfy> ooops
<seiflotfy> sorry
<seiflotfy> i have a problem
<seiflotfy> seif@Schroeder:~/Projects/gnome-doc-centric-playground$ bzr push
<seiflotfy> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-doc-centric-playground/gnome-doc-centric-playground/gnome-journal-prototype/
<seiflotfy> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Egnome-doc-centric-playground/gnome-doc-centric-playground/gnome-journal-prototype/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<seiflotfy> what to do
<seiflotfy> i just pushed things up a couple of ddays ago
<mwhudson> seiflotfy: bzr launchpad-login
<mwhudson> seiflotfy: also, you must be using a fairly old bzr to not get a more helpful message
<mwhudson> :(
<jml> where is the love?
<spm> jml: "make love"
<spm> ... sadly. modern make's no longer respond "not war"
<lifeless> spm: you could put that in the default ruleset
<NCommander> cprov, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22839233/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-hppa.kdebindings_4%3A4.2.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1_NEEDSBUILD.txt.gz - I broke LP :-)
<wgrant> mpt: What caused you to growl at my bug?
<loic-m> If I upload a new version of a library to my ppa, how do I make sure other packages uploaded to my ppa build with this version instead of the one in ubuntu's repos?
<soren> loic-m: That happens automatically.
<soren> ...as long as the version of you library package is higher than the one in the Ubuntu archive.
<loic-m> soren: thanks a lot
<loic-m> Can I import Jaunty source packages in my ppa for rebuilding directly in launchpad, or do I have to apt-get source then dput them?
<geser> loic-m: uploading a new .diff.gz should be enough (IIRC), the PPA buildd will pull the .orig.tar.gz from the primary archive
<loic-m> geser: that still means I need to update the changelog and create a new version of the packages I want to test rebuild though, doesn't it?
<bigjools> no, you can upload the same version
<geser> PPA doesn't complain about the version being also in the primary archive?
<bigjools> of course not, it's a separate archive
<geser> does one need then a full source upload?
<bigjools> well as you already said, you can leave out the .orig.tar.gz
<geser> so only the version space is separa
<geser> separate?
<loic-m> bigjools: tried with dput ppa foo.diff.gz and dput wants a source.changes
<soren> Can you guys see the IP's my account has been used from within the last week or so? I have a hunch that I'd like to get confirmed/rejected.
<bigjools> you can reference the .orig in the dsc and LP will find it based on the md5
<bigjools> loic-m: yes you need to make a changes file
<geser> loic-m: fetch source, extract it, cd <pkg>, run dpkg-genchanges -S
<loic-m> bigjools: it's becoming slightly OT, sorry, but to generate a changes file don't I need to update the changelog?
<loic-m> geser, bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> what he said. :)
<loic-m> dpkg-genchanges -S doesn't ask me for my key password, and dput complains there's no valid signature.
<geser> loic-m: run debsign <pkg>.changes afterwards
<geser> don't forget to redirect the output from dpkg-genchanges to a file
<loic-m> geser: thanks. The later was easy to find, but the former wasn't ;)
<loic-m> it worked!
<savvas> Is there a time limitation in PPAs? I mean is there a limit for how much time a package takes to compile?
<Ursinha> cprov, ^
<cprov> savvas: no, there isn't such thing.
<cprov> savvas: why do you ask ?
<savvas> cprov: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa/+build/875553
<savvas> it took a while to build boost1.35 to try out a fix, but it failed
<savvas> the only changes I introduced was adding 'Provides:' in debian/control for several binary packages
<cprov> savvas: let me check the buildlog, one sec
<savvas> cprov: ok, in the meantime I'm compiling it locally to see if there's a difference
<cprov> savvas: great.
<cprov> savvas: i don't know what happens to cause dpkg to die
<cprov> savvas: it could an abnormal memory consumption due to the compiling errors (just guessing)
<savvas> cprov: should I retry one of the failed ones in launchpad?
<cprov> savvas: yes, try it one more time, if the problem persist raise it on #motu
<savvas> cprov: ok, will do!
<cprov> savvas: thanks for bringing this problem up. Let see if it can be debugged and fixed accordingly soon.
<savvas> sure, no problem
<savvas> cprov: locally it was built successfully, I'm retrying i386 and amd64 builds on launchpad
<MagicFab> Hi all
<MagicFab> is it possible to change one's LP ID ?
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<andrea-bs> MagicFab: you can change your own ID here: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<MagicFab> andrea-bs, excellent, thanks!
<Tumie> how do i delete a team on launchpad ?
<andrea-bs> Tumie: you have to ask a question to the LP admins: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Tumie> ok, done
<andrea-bs> now, just wait :)
<Tumie> :)
<Tumie> ty :)
<loic-m> Is it possible to rebuild some packages in my ppa even though they already built fine?
<loic-m> (to test rebuilding with a new version of the lib they build depend on)
<bigjools> loic-m: no, same rules as Ubuntu apply, you need to bump up the version and re-upload
<loic-m> thanks. painpainpainpainpain
<bigjools> :(
<loic-m> Can't I just delete them, then reupload after a while?
<bigjools> no, it remembers what you already uploaded
<loic-m> I don't want to bump the version, they're packages straight from ubuntu repos
<loic-m> too bad
<bigjools> just make a ~ppa1 version
<bigjools> um, +ppa1 in this case
<loic-m> I'll try
<MagicFab> after changing one's LP ID, the CoC signature is not linked anymore
 * MagicFab check for existing bugs
<MagicFab> is there any obvious way to fix this ?
<joey> MagicFab, really? Hmm I just changed mine.  Let me look!
<joey> so MagicFab, explain that a bit to me. Mine appear ok.
<joey> the only gotcha I had when changing my LP id is that I also had to change my bzr settings
<joey> in bazaar.conf, authentication.conf, and locations.conf
<MagicFab> joey, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/331678
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331678 in launchpad "Code of Conduct is not linked from "Ubuntero: Yes" in user Overview page after LP ID change" [Undecided,New]
<joey> MagicFab, odd, it works for me
<joey> MagicFab, it's linked to https://edge.launchpad.net/~tatica1/+codesofconduct
<joey> MagicFab, maybe I'm bitten by my admin privs though.
<MagicFab> joey,  I uploaded a screenshot
<ondrej> Hi, the help page for PPA: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using packages from other distributions, says that I can upload packages for other distributions unmodified
<joey> MagicFab, ok, I get it now. :-)
<ondrej> but I keep getting: Rejected:
<ondrej> Could not find suite 'unstable'
<ondrej> when I upload a package for Debian sid.
<joey> cprov, bigjools - still around? ^^
<bigjools> I'm just finishing
<ondrej> so how can I do it? Or should the help page be improved?
<bigjools> ondrej: you need to change to a valid Ubuntu series
<bigjools> yeah, it could be better
<cprov> ondrej: what's in your dput.cf ?
<ondrej> my .dput.cf is:
<ondrej> [ppa]
<ondrej> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<ondrej> method = ftp
<ondrej> #incoming = ~ondrej-certik/ppa/ubuntu
<ondrej> incoming = ~ondrej-certik/ppa/ubuntu/unstable
<ondrej> login = anonymous
<ondrej> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<cprov> ondrej: ERRRRR!
<ondrej> (I tried both incoming lines and neither works)
<cprov> :)
<bigjools> heh
<cprov> incoming = .../hardy  or intrepid or jaunty
<ondrej> cprov, but I want to upload packages for Debian unstable
<ondrej> the help page says it should work
<maxb> ondrej: *from* unstable *for* jaunty (etc.)
<ondrej> ah
<cprov> ondrej: we don't support debian native building,  we support uploading pristine debian packages to ubuntu series
<ondrej> ah, I got it now
<ondrej> let me try it
<cprov> ondrej: that's what a flaky help text causes, confusion.
<cprov> ondrej: do you have any *specific* suggestion to make that clearer on the current text ?
<ondrej> yes
<ondrej> say that the incoming line must be ppa/ubuntu/<some *ubuntu* distrib>
<cprov> ondrej: fire it :)
<ondrej> but you can upload packages from Debian and other deb distros unmodified, as long as you upload it to some ubuntu distro.
<ondrej> cprov, is there any reason (besides manpower) that ubuntu doesn't support Debian sid?
<ondrej> I created:
<ondrej> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/lp-dev-utils/+spec/ppa-debian-unstable
 * MagicFab -> lunch
<cprov> ondrej: lp-dev-utils ? funny
<ondrej> cprov, I didn't find PPA
<cprov> ondrej: anyway, yes, the main factor is manpower
<ondrej> cprov, ok -- can I help with this somehow?
<cprov> ondrej: unfortunately it has to happen within the company
<ondrej> cprov, I asked about this Steve Langasek and Christian Reis at the ubuntu developer summit in Prague
<cprov> ondrej: unrelated, but why have you created a spec in a random project instead of filing a bug on soyuz (they is already one for debian-ppas, IIRC)
<cprov> ondrej: you could have talked to me, I was there too :)
<ondrej> cprov, and they said it would probably happen, that they only need to build the schroot, so I offered them help with this and Christian said to send him an email, so I did and he never replied
<ondrej> cprov, ah great, I didn't know
<cprov> ondrej: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA (edited)
<ondrej> cprov, as to the spec, feel free to delete it and provide there a link to the bug about this
<cprov> ondrej: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/188564
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 188564 in soyuz "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Undecided,New]
<ondrej> cprov, I am a bit confused as to where to fill what in the launchpad. thanks for the link
<cprov> ondrej: there are other aspects of debian-ppas mentioned there, I'm looking forward to see what you have in mind.
<ondrej> cprov, what do you mean by other aspects?
<ondrej> I don't see any
<cprov> ondrej: err, not there yet, I will post a comment latter today, subscribe to it.
<ondrej> cprov, thanks for updating the help page, now it's clearer
<ondrej> cprov, --- will you post it to the bug?
<cprov> ondrej: yes
<ondrej> cprov, registered and posted a support comment. :)
<cprov> ondrej: cool, thanks
<ondrej> cprov, thanks for the help. I hope this happens eventually
<cprov> ondrej: it will
<ondrej> cprov, btw here are my notes from UDS http://ondrejcertik.blogspot.com/2008/05/ubuntu-developer-summit-in-prague.html
<ondrej> I must have missed you
<cprov> ondrej: aha, I see a lot of people eating :)
<ondrej> :)
<ondrej> yeah!
<ondrej> you probably recognize most of them
<cprov> yup
<ondrej> cprov, so I just verified sid->jaunty works without a modification. looking forward for sid->sid. need to go, see you later
<joey> bigjools, cprov - thanks.
<cprov> joey: you're welcome
* joey changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<joey> swapped out the unpostable list for the team with the mailing list
<savvas> cprov: the retry failed again: https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa/+build/875552/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<charlie-tca> bac: I got another one, need to set the project for it if you want to see it
<bac> charlie-tca: sure
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/331751
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331751 in xfce4-settings "xfce4-display-settings do not apply changes" [Medium,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> needs to have the upstream bug set
<bac> charlie-tca: ok, do it and if you get assigned the project i'll replicate your steps on staging
<charlie-tca> Do I need to list the steps here?
<bac> charlie-tca:  not yet.  let's see if you get re-assigned first
<oliver_g_> hi
<oliver_g_> I want to make a fork of a bzr branch hosted at launchpad
<oliver_g_> (https://code.launchpad.net/~delfick/+junk/projectMarker to be exact)
<oliver_g_> I already have a launchpad account
<oliver_g_> so what is the quickest way to make such a fork? For publishing some bugfixes?
<mwhudson> oliver_g_: bzr pull lp:///~delfick/+junk/projectMarker; hack hack hack; bzr push lp:///~<you>/project/branchname
<oliver_g_> so out of curiosity, what's the +junk part in the original bzr url then?
<oliver_g_> do I have to include it in my own url as well?
<maxb> +junk is launchpad's convention for indicating a branch not associated with a launchpad project
<maxb> launchpad requires that there be a project component in branch URLs
<maxb> It provides the option of +junk for ad-hoc branches for which you do not wish to register a project
<cprov> savvas: right, we need support from the fantatisc-motu guys
<mwhudson> oliver_g_: you need to put +junk or the name of a project in there
<oliver_g_> yes, I noticed that makes it work :-)
<oliver_g_> btw. does the original author of the project get a notification about my branch?
<geser> cprov: if it's about the boost FTBFS, then it was sort of resolved in the meantime. It's because of the recent python changes in jaunty.
<cprov> geser: yes, it's about boost. Very nice, you guys rock !
<savvas> cprov, geser: thanks for the time you dedicated for this, I'm trying out a new patched (rookie-style :) ) build
<savvas> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Emedigeek/+archive/ppa/+files/boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu4_1.35.0-8ubuntu4~ppajaunty1.diff.gz
#launchpad 2009-02-20
<ojwb> is the "Estimated build start" time in the PPA rather unreliable?
 * ojwb has a build which was reporting 30-60 minutes for a while, and now seems to be perpetually "in 1 hour"
<ojwb> (queued 16 hours ago btw)
<MTecknology> is launchpad down?
<lifeless> the ponoko stuff?
<MTecknology> just launchpad.net
<ojwb> no
<MTecknology> hrm
<MTecknology> ojwb: could you tell me how long I've been a member of the ~loco-drupal-dev team?
<MTecknology> nope - I'm there
<ojwb> you can see it now?
<MTecknology> ya
<lifeless> MTecknology: sorry, ECHANNEL for my comment
<MTecknology> odd - it looks like some of my karma dropped
<MTecknology> musta been last years work that dropped off
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: ping
<mrooney> What is the easiest way to build and upload my source, if debian/ is maintained there as well?
<mrooney> It seems like it should be a one or two liner but I am not finding anything online at first glance
<mrooney> and by upload I mean to a PPA
<mwhudson> mrooney: there's something called autoppa
<mrooney> mwhudson: that sounds fun and exciting, let me look it up!
<mrooney> mwhudson: so at the end it says it opens up an editor for the changes, what changes would that be? Aren't they already in debian/changelog?
<mwhudson> mrooney: i don't know anything more about autoppa than the name, sorry
<mrooney> ah okay, thanks :)
<ne1uno> launchpad.net search has no buttons? is that a design decision?
<ne1uno> anti mouse?
<kiko-afk> MTecknology, yo
<mpt> wgrant, I was growling more at the bug's existence, not the bug report's :-)
<wgrant> mpt: Ah, good.
 * wgrant phews.
 * wgrant phews.
 * wgrant curses KDE4 a bit.
<mpt> If your IRC client used a slightly darker background for the channel transcript whenever you're not scrolled to the bottom, that would pretty much prevent that problem
<wgrant> mpt: No, that was an "I'm going to pretend that I'm ignoring your keypresses for a while because you unplugged the power, then switch windows a bit and misinterpret them" bug.
<mpt> ah, I have that problem in other OSes
<mpt> "The tag notify-osd hasn't been used by pidgin-libnotify (Ubuntu) before. Is this a new tag?" ... I want a "No, it's not a new tag, I've been using it for several other packages in Ubuntu already" button
<mpt> oh, the accept button is *above* the cancel button now? that's new
<mpt> hm, maybe that's just for long bug titles
<beuno> mpt, that sounds like a bug
<beuno> I can asure you it's far from intentional  :)
<juanje> hi guys, may I ask you a question about the new bug tracking registration?
<juanje> I'm working at Guadalinex distro (an Ubuntu derivated distro) and we have mantis for the bug tracking. We have a lot of users and they apply the bugs there.
<beuno> juanje, sure
<juanje> I already added the mantis to the launchpad, but I don't see any bugs and I don't know if I have to do someting else (create a lp user in aour mantis, contect with specific product, or something)
<juanje> beuno: thanks :-)
<beuno> juanje, what is it you want to do?
<beuno> get all bugs synced between projects?
<juanje> at least a way to see the bug from lp and be able to connect as upstream
<beuno> juanje, so you want to see the mantis bugs in launchpad, or the launchpad bugs in mantis?
 * beuno pokes gmb 
<juanje> matis bugs in lp
<gmb> wsfgn
 * gmb reads scrollback
<beuno> juanje, I *think* that if you want that to happen automatically, you need a plugin,
<beuno> but gmb will know more about this, he's our resident expert
<juanje> beuno: :-) interesting
<gmb> juanje: So, at the moment Launchpad can't automatically pull bugs in from Mantis.
<gmb> We can sync statuses with remote bugs if you create a bug watch against an upstream bug.
<gmb> But nothing more than that.
<juanje> gmb: a bug watch?
<juanje> ummm
<gmb> juanje: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BugWatches
<juanje> gmb: But I did create a bug tracker for mantis on launchpad. What is that for?
<juanje> I thoung it was for that
<gmb> juanje: You having done that allows people to link to bugs on that bug tracker.
<juanje> ohhhhhh
<gmb> juanje: But at the moment our support for Mantis is limited.
<juanje> ok
<juanje> well, I think is enough by now
<gmb> Ok.
<juanje> gmb: it could be nice to see the bugs from the mantis, but I guess this is enough to connect the ubuntu bugs and guadalinex bugs and fix for both
<juanje> gmb, beuno: thanks :-)
<gmb> juanje: np. Yes, that would be nice. Unfortunately at the moment there's no way for us to import the bugs from a Mantis instance without potentially DoSing the Mantis instance.
<beuno> juanje, of course, you guys are more than welcome to use launchpad as your bug tracker  ;)
<juanje> beuno: actually we're going to use the launchpad bug tracker (and more lp stuff) for the development itself, but the mantis is more for the users (which usually are no technical people and doesn't know English) and we can't leave
<juanje> btw, we are moving a lot of things to launchpad because we like to collaborate more with Ubuntu and be closer to the development
<beuno> juanje, that sounds great. Please let us know if we can help with anything
<juanje> but we depend to the government (this is a gorvernment distro and for a lot of users, schools, libraries and so on) so we can't do whatever we want and like
<juanje> beuno:  actually, we need to know the better way to do that
<juanje> we already ask for a distro registration
<juanje> and we have created team for members and drivers
<juanje> and we have started to move some project from the gforge to the launchpad
<juanje> and from svn to bazaar
<juanje> we like to do the better we can, so the improvements can get to upstream (you ;-) ) easily
<beuno> juanje, feel free to shoot any specific questions at me via email, and I'll be happy to get you through the process: martin.albisetti@canonical.com
<beuno> puede ser en español tambien  ;)
<juanje> beuno: genial :-P
<rcmorano>  lol
<rcmorano> ;>
<Daviey> Getting "Please try again, Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.  Thanks for your patience.
<Daviey> "
<Daviey> (trying to access a loggerhead, been like that for nearly 10 mins)
<beuno> Daviey, what URL?
<beuno> herb, ^
<Daviey> beuno: it's magically come back :)
<beuno> Daviey, maybe herb had something to do with that
<Daviey> :), if it was - thanks herb
<savvas> 254 requests Wget/1.11.4, 48 requests Wget/1.10.2 the last 5 days - launchpad-ppa-fix.pl is quite a hit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099 :P
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: you missed the approval meetings
<MTecknology> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> MTecknology: Hey there, sorry I wasn't around the other evening ... it's been a really odd week for me.
<MTecknology> busy?
<MTecknology> mrevell: do you know if next wednesday same time will work?
<mrevell> MTecknology: tbh any UTC evening is really difficult for me right now. Let me see if I can get one of the other guys, nearer your timezone, to do it
<MTecknology> lol, ok
<MTecknology> mrevell: If I just let you try to find someone that will schedule a time with me, shall I continue to bug you, or just wait for a response?
<mrevell> MTecknology: It's on my list, so I will get someone :)
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> mrevell: Do you know how I go about getting my own little place in the planet?
<mrevell> MTecknology: Did your Ubuntu membership go through?
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> I was added to te team too
<mrevell> MTecknology: Cool. The Planet Ubuntu instructions are here:
<MTecknology> mrevell: that was descriptive, but I found it - thanks
<mrevell> MTecknology: heh, sorry, I got distracted.
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> mrevell: oh - what about the email addy?
<mrevell> MTecknology: What email addy? I'm gonna be afk for a few mins.
<MTecknology> mrevell: @ubuntu.com
<andrea-bs> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<MTecknology> andrea-bs: thanks
<MTecknology> andrea-bs: so I just wait for it to be created by a script?
<andrea-bs> MTecknology: yes, just wait :)
<v1mm3r> is there a way to upload files to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu or does one use the text box to copy in info?
<MTecknology> v1mm3r: not that I know of
<MTecknology> You'd need to convert it to a bug for that
<v1mm3r> 'cause pasting in a huge file causes it to timeout. will check more. thanks.
<v1mm3r> its not a bug right now. its in the 'answers' category
<MTecknology> pastebin?
<v1mm3r> specifically i was trying to copy 130144 lines
<MTecknology> use pastebin for that if it needs to stay an answer
<v1mm3r> thanks will look into that avenue. perhaps it is just a n/w issue on ubuntu's end.
<gotgenes> Is there a sandbox area for Launchpad where I can give a tutorial and have people in the "class" play with LP and Bazaar live?
<beuno> gotgenes, sure, staging.launchpad.net
<gotgenes> Or is it okay to create projects for instruction?
<gotgenes> beuno: Ah, fantastic!
<gotgenes> That's exactly what I was looking for!
<slytherin> can any of the launchpad admin please remove Mr. Robert Hall from bug 330684? I don't understand why is it so hard to unsubscribe.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330684 in vobcopy "Merge libdvdread 4.x from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330684
<Goundy> guys: bzr update says tree is up to date (rev 42)
<Goundy> but when I visit my loggerhead well there's a 43rev
<Goundy> wtf ?
<matsubara> Goundy, bzr pull
<Goundy> matsubara yes thanks !
<matsubara> np
<mrooney> Is the keyserver dead or something equivalent?
<mrooney> I need to add keys for PPAs but any requests to actually obtain the keys seems to hang
<vadi2> There is one Swedish translator going about and filing bug reports in every single project, saying to close the open translations because someone messed up the swedish ones
<vadi2> Which just makes it harder for everyone else to translate - perhaps you could look at the original poor swedish translator to begin with.
<vadi2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~yeager
<vadi2> ops, not all. just many of the ones that I'm affiliated with: http://ur1.ca/1ssp
<Nafallo> vadi2: the "original poor swedish translator" does most of his work upstream. he's normally very sane in his judgements.
<vadi2> can this guy be warned about this then? having to register in yet another place is a setback for the random internet translator
<Nafallo> and he's idle 7h...
<Nafallo> vadi2: I asked him to join, but he's not likely to be at a computer.
<Crewsr3_3> Is is just me or is the launchpad server having a hard time keeping up.  I keep getting the "Please try again" pag
<mrooney> Can anyone give me some PPA upload advice? I have a package accepted in Jaunty, and I want to have a Gutsy-Intrepid PPA. What do I need to change in the packaging to accomplish this? I keep getting rejections from launchpad
<Ursinha> Crewsr3_3, which is the address you're getting that?
<Crewsr3_3> http://www.mibbit.com/url/zMOyUE
<bigjools> mrooney: you can either: 1. copy the package to those series in your PPA, 2. upload a newer version
<mrooney> bigjools: how do I copy a package to a PPA?
<bigjools> mrooney: click the "copy packages" link on the right hand side
<bigjools> then select the same PPA, but with the new series you need. also select "copy existing binaries"
<slangasek> hi, has it been discussed already here that LP is timing out with alarming frequency?
<Crewsr3_3> Ursinha   Is are the servers stressed?
<slangasek>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<slangasek> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<slangasek> and if so, should this be mentioned in the /topic?
<Crewsr3_3> looks Like I'm not the only one
<joey> ok, so I'm not the only one reporting this
<Ursinha> slangasek, edge?
<joey> that's good.
<slangasek> Ursinha: no
<bdmurray> I'm on edge and seeing it
<slangasek> fwiw, Chris Cheney was reporting problems over a half hour ago on #ubuntu-devel, but I wasn't seeing any problems at the time
<joey> I had the same issue on Edge.  We have an OSA looking into it
<slangasek> there seems to be a pattern that it more commonly affects updates to LP rather than just views, but bdmurray says he also just hit it trying to view a bug, so
<mrooney> bigjools: okay, this looks good. Does it mean anything to copy from "This PPA" to "The same series" ?
<mrooney> that combination of choices confuses me
<bigjools> mrooney: that will fail
<bigjools> obviously :)
<mrooney> oh okay that would just be a no-op, right?
<mrooney> it seems like maybe that should be grayed out in that case or something
<joey> slangasek, bdmurray, et al - we have a restore running which might cause it. I've asked to have that nuked to see if that's causing the issues
<slangasek> ok
<bigjools> mrooney: yes, we'll be adding some JS validation there at some point
<bdmurray> joey: it be good to have launchpad behaving well for the global bug jam
<bdmurray> it would be ;-)
<joey> bdmurray, yah.
<joey> bdmurray, This normally runs at this time and per the OSA it doesn't appear out of the ordinary but we could find no other cause
<mrooney> bigjools: Cool. So there is no way to tell the PPA that it works on say, Gutsy - Jaunty right, I need to copy it for each one?
<slangasek> joey: still seeing the error currently
<joey> bdmurray, so, we're going to kill it and see if it's really the cause.
<bigjools> mrooney: the PPA just reacts to whatever you've uploaded or copied
<joey> slangasek, bdmurray, et al - the process is killed. If you still see any issues after 23:17 please ping here
<joey> which is 5 mins from now
<mrooney> bigjools: but I mean, it is normal to have the same identical package listed separately for each series? I just wanted to double check that
<mrooney> bigjools: ie does this look...right? https://edge.launchpad.net/~mrooney/+archive/ppa
<bigjools> mrooney: yes that's normal, it's a separate publication in your repository's indexes
<mrooney> bigjools: ooh I see the Intrepid one is "pending", so the older Intrepid one will be superseded and disappear then, correct?
<bigjools> mrooney: yep
<mrooney> bigjools: excellent, thanks for your help!!!
<bigjools> mrooney: welcome!
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> seems that Launchpad has problems - very slow and sometimes I get a "can not create a connection try again later"
<joey> hi mifritscher - we just did something that might make that better
<joey> mifritscher, let me know if you see any problems from now on
<joey> slangasek, bdmurray - ok now?
<joey> I was getting them ever 30 secs or so.  No more here locally
<slangasek> joey: haven't had occasion to do much that would exercise it
<slangasek> but the few page loads I've done are ok
<bdmurray> joey: I just got a try again
<bdmurray> and again
<joey> bdmurray, all different pages?
<bdmurray> yes, two different bug pages
<joey> mine were on registry and branches earlier....
 * joey ponders.
<usuario> nao consigo ver os filmes
<ccarey> I have a GPL'ed skin I would like to add into Audacious that is packaged for Ubuntu. How should I proceed? Who should I talk to?
<mrooney> bigjools: oh no, trying to install the jaunty -> intrepid package I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central", could this be something I have done wrong in copying or in packaging?
<ccarey> http://sublimespot.com/graphics/skins/winamp/
<mifritscher> joey - sorry, still have the problem
<joey> mifritscher, ok thanks for the confirmation.
<joey> We're still looking into the situation.
<savvas> who's katie? https://launchpad.net/~katie
<savvas> says "Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync"
<savvas> that's weird, I don't remember adding them at bug 242965
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway (https://launchpad.net/bugs/242965/+text)
<Ursinha> crap
<savvas> launchpad is having random problems with site requests
<Ursinha> yes, it is
<Ursinha> we're investigating
<savvas> must be the global bug jam :)
<bdmurray> here's hoping!
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad timeouts - We're currently working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<joey> So it appears we know why the timeout screen is being displayed
<joey> we're still investigating what's causing the situation to occur though
<maxb> savvas: the Debian archive management software is called katie, I guess the name was borrowed for the launchpad codename for the autosyncer for nostalgia :-)
<savvas> maxb: the weird thing is that it says that I subscribed that username: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/sqliteodbc/+bug/242965/+activity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 242965 in sqliteodbc "intrepid - update libsqliteodbc" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> (lies! :P) - To be frank, I can't really remember if I've done that
#launchpad 2009-02-21
<slangasek> joey: any luck?
<joey> slangasek, narrowing in.  Appears to be a replication issue which manifests as a communication issue causing the access errors you see.
<bdmurray> Did the staging database name change?
<joey> bdmurray, it might have last week but I don't have the answer to that at the moment.
<bdmurray> joey: who would and how could I get notice when or before it happens?
<joey> bdmurray, we made a split to the source branches but I wasn't aware of any changes to the name itself, but I've been out of the loop on that.  Best thing to do is email stub.
<joey> unless you need an answer now-ish for some reason
<bdmurray> joey: I do have some reports that use the staging database
<joey> bdmurray, the reason I ask is that the same people I need to ask are diagnosing the LP issues so I don't want to interrupt them.  I'll try to ask when they are done then.
<joey> ==> We've located a method to resolve the immediate issue but we're still investigating the cause.
<zachtib> i'm having trouble with a build in my PPA... I uploaded it a while ago and it hasn't started, even though other things have (all on i386)
<joey> zachtib, the builders may be busy or,  unlikely, it might be related to the current performance problems we're working on
<joey> slangasek, bdmurray, mifritscher, et al - we're going to restart the entire LP world
<joey> now
<zachtib> joey: right, but it's been showing up as in queue for "1 hour" and starting in "1 hour" the whole time, it's very odd
<joey> ok I'm being a bit overly dramatic :-0
<zachtib> and like I said, my other builds have started
<joey> zachtib, ah, I've seen that before. You might file a question against launchpad about it. I think there might already be a bug.
<joey> about it
<joey> slangasek, bdmurray, mifritscher, et al - we think we have remedied the situation. Please report any timeouts
<bdmurray> joey: thanks
<joey> slangasek, bdmurray, mifritscher, et al - we have a few more nooks and crannies to check but we think we got it all.  We're doing a final sweep now looking for errors.
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<joey> bdmurray, have confirmation on the staging db name change
<joey> getting more info now
<bdmurray> awesome
<mrooney> Have I copied a PPA package wrong? I tried to copy it from Jaunty -> Intrepid in my PPA and get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central"
* joey changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<joey> removed timeout notice
<maxb> Purely a question out of interest: What is actually happening when there are queued builds, but some buildds show as "Idle"?
<maxb> Clearly "Idle" isn't telling the full story - are they "Waiting for next time to poll the queue"? "Finishing some sort of post-build cleanup"?
<wgrant> I suspect they're waiting for the slave scanner to come by them again.
<wgrant> 2.2.3 has some bug targetted about parallelising the slavescanner.
<jml> wgrant: not only that, but people are actually working on it too :)
<wgrant> jml: Oh, good. Lots of things get deferred...
<cody-somerville> wgrant, this one won't
<wgrant> cody-somerville: We can hope! Although I guess *you* can do more than hope.
<ovnicraft> hi folks, there is an official pastebin?
<ovnicraft> or what # lines are accepted here?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: http://paste.ubuntu.com works.
<ovnicraft> wgrant, how i can ignore files to push my project?
<ovnicraft> so i dont want to push my .pydevproject :|
<wgrant> ovnicraft: I don't understand what you mean. How are you pushing it?
<ovnicraft> i push 3 files so i want to remove 1 from my branch
<wgrant> So you've already added them to your branch, committed, pushed to Launchpad, and now want to remove them?
<ovnicraft> only from launchpad branch
<wgrant> bzr rm --keep .pydevproject
<wgrant> That will remove it from the current revision.
<wgrant> But you cannot remove it from history.
<ovnicraft> wgrant, no prob with history
<jml> ovnicraft:
<ovnicraft> jml, ?
<jml> ovnicraft: also, 'bzr ignore .pydevproject; bzr commit' will stop it from being added or committed again.
<ovnicraft> jml, really i do both things and then push so... works ok :)
<jml> ovnicraft: cool.
<ovnicraft> so, i come from hg
<jml> ovnicraft: 'bzr ignore' is great for project files and other things you don't want version controlled.
<jml> oh ok
<ovnicraft> but is great bzr
<jml> ovnicraft: I like bzr a lot :)
<jml> almost all the time
<ovnicraft> merge is better what i read, so i 'll see ;), and i am waiting for launchpad release i in love python+launchpad
<maco> why is launchpad taking > 1 minute to load each page?
<dtchen> symptoms should be resolved now
<stefanlsd> Is it me, or is LP really slow?
<dtchen> it's fine for me now
<stefanlsd> dtchen: im still having issues
<DBO> is bzr not working?
<wgrant> DBO: bzr has nothing to do with Launchpad.
<wgrant> But perhaps you mean the lp: protocol in bzr.
<DBO> bzr: ERROR: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: 502 Bad Gateway
<wgrant> I think LP is being crap, so the xmlrpc server is down.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Use a normal URL, since the lp: resolver isn't working.
<DBO> ...man I dont know the normal url =P
<wgrant> (bzr+ssh://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~path/to/branch, rather than lp:~path/to/branch)
<DBO> thank you, that kicked it in the butt
<wgrant> It seems to be working again now, anyway.
<DBO> w00t
<DBO> i always have the best timing
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> I think one of the edge appservers might be broken, actually, as only some of my requests fail.
 * DBO loves how a build dep of gnome-do is banshee...
<DBO> god we are such rank amatures
<wgrant> Yes, the edge appservers aren't too happy...
<wgrant> Maybe spm is lurking.
<jml> I've escalated the issue, but it's an awkward time of day
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | edge servers timing out
<stefanlsd> Were busy with the Ubuntu Bugjam and having really slow LP access. Does anyone else have this issue?
<jml> stefanlsd: yeah. see the topic
<stefanlsd> jml: aah ok. is there any work around atm?
<jml> stefanlsd: drop the 'edge' bit from your URLs
<jml> stefanlsd: our IS team have been notified and will be fixing the problem soon.
<glade88> hmm.. edge servers are timing out. is bazaar down too?
<glade88> I cant commit my work
<jml> glade88: bazaar.lp.net?
<jml> glade88: this is the first I heard of it.
 * jml experiments
<wgrant> jml: the edge xmlrpc server is used to resolve lp: URLs.
<jml> wgrant: I know that. :)
<wgrant> jml: That would explain it, wouldn't it?
<jml> wgrant: it would. I just wanted to check first.
<jml> glade88: so, as wgrant says, if you are using lp: urls then you won't be able to commit.
<jml> glade88: to work-around, you can push your changes to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~foo/bar/baz
<jml> if you have a checkout, then, umm, I don't know the bzr command, but I can tell you which files to edit.
<wgrant> bzr unbind; bzr bind bzr+ssh://....
<jml> wgrant: thanks.
<jml> wgrant: does that work on a lightweight checkout?
<wgrant> jml: Good question. Let's see...
<wgrant> jml: No.
<wgrant> It gives a misleading error, and doesn't work.
<jml> yeah.
<jml> "echo -n 'bzr+ssh://...' > .bzr/branch/location" should do the trick
<jml> if it's a lightweight checkout, never tried it with heavyweight ones.
 * wgrant has never used a lightweight checkout.
<jml> I've never used a heavyweight one :)
<jml> anyway, I need a) food, b) to stop using my computer.
<wgrant> Yes, food is good.
 * wgrant wonders why bzr uses the xmlrpc.edge...
<glade88> jml: wgrant: thanks, worksforme (tm) !
<wgrant> glade88: Good, good.
<jml> wgrant: there's a comment in the source code in bzr.
<jml> wgrant: if you are really interested :)
<jml> wgrant: I've forgotten the reason myself.
<wgrant> jml: Will do.
<wgrant> (I just tried to bzr co lp:bzr to check that... of course I could just look in the installed one)
<jml> heh heh
<jml> hmm. actually, setting the BZR_LP_XMLRPC_URL to the production endpoint would work too, I think.
<wgrant> True.
 * jml is off.
<jml> g'night
<wgrant> Night.
<d-b> btw where is launchpad feeling the load worst ? -is it cpu or ?
<stefanlsd> Im still getting timeout issues - Error ID: OOPS-1148A1110
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1148A1110
<stefanlsd> jml: any news about status of timeouts
<wgrant> jml is hopefully asleep.
<wgrant> It seems that the LOSAs are too, regrettably.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: bug jam in progress and teams all reporting issues :|
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Even non-edge?
<wgrant> Hm, right, that OOPS is from prod...
<stefanlsd> wgrant: yeah. jml said earlier that it was edge. i disabled edge and it worked for a bit. seems like prod is affected now also
<wgrant> But the problem is different - edge wasn't OOPSing, some of the requests weren't completing at all.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: trying query -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<stefanlsd> which is a link from the bugjam easy tasks page...
<wgrant> Is there nobody involved in the GBJ that can kick somebody?
<stefanlsd> mm. not sure. i would kick dholbach, but he's not around :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: timeout issues on both edge and production | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> if everyone else stops using Launchpad, the problem will go away
<wgrant> jamesh: So they're timeouts caused by general overloading?
<jamesh> no idea
<jamesh> but it might make Launchpad work better for me.
<wgrant> Heh.
<jamesh> IANALH
<wgrant> LH?
<jamesh> launchpad hacker
<wgrant> But you were.
<jamesh> probably need the admins to have a look
<jamesh> given that it doesn't seem to be one part of LP, I'd blame a background job holding a transaction open
<wgrant> Yes, but it's a weekend and nobody has shown up for hours.
<elmo> actually, I got called several hours ago, and I did kick edge
<elmo> unfortunately right now there's nothing obviously specifically wrong that I can fix
<elmo> the main problem appears to be excessive load on the RO DB
<elmo> I can't tell if that's the bug jam or a regression in edge
<wgrant> elmo: Lovely... Sorry I assumed that nobody had done anything!
<wgrant> Will more relevant people appear some time during the weekend?
<mads-hk> Do anyone know what causes the problem with timeouts?
<wgrant> Apparently there's lots of load.
<wgrant> elmo: Can you easily throw people off edge and see if that helps?
<mads-hk> Oh great...
<elmo> wgrant: relevant people> don't know, sorry
<elmo> wgrant: I'm not sure if I can throw people off edge without it being relatively disruptive (e.g. dropping them all from the relevant group, would be  fairly, err, loud)
<wgrant> elmo: Ah, I presumed the group would just be config option, rather than a celebrity...
<jamesh> you could get everyone to use the main LP instance pretty easily
<wgrant> I don't see how, apart from stopping edge.
<jamesh> disable the lp -> edge.lp redirect, then use http redirects from edge.lp
<jamesh> that would stop edge, yes.
<wgrant> Right, elmo suggested that disabling the redirect would be difficult.
<elmo> well, in the sense of I don't know how to do it
<elmo> (and I'm actually doing some other work right now)
<elmo> I was actually vaguely consider rolling edge back to production
<wgrant> Or yesterday.
<elmo> that could be as simple as some symlink changes on the app servers
<mads-hk> what about changing the css file temp. to make the site less gui
<stefanlsd> would be great if we could do something. Got people in a room here and cant really work.
<stefanlsd> Will raise an issue about BugJams & GBJ working closer with LP team
<jamesh> mads-hk: changing the CSS is not likely to have any effect.  The images and styles are served separately
<jamesh> the service timing out is just serving the pages.
<mads-hk> jamesh -> okay then..
<mads-hk> jamesh what to you mean?
<mads-hk> Just install Windows server 2000... that works!
<mads-hk> just kidding
<wgrant> mads-hk: The server giving the timeouts sees nothing of your requests for CSS or most images, basically.
<mads-hk> Okay then... let's see if we can triage the launchpad-server bug :P
<stefanlsd> LP it looking better now... anything change?
<BrummyBugJam> :'(
<mads-hk> any news?
<mads-hk> Any news about the server?
<BrummyBugJam> edge is getting an OOPS on any page.
<BrummyBugJam> ooh, python traceback
<mok0> I am trying to branch a copy off a repo I have on my server, but I get the message: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:
<mok0> Trying to get a branch on my laptop
<mok0> Ah, using wrong path... problem solved
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elmo> both edge and production should be better now; thanks to spm
<dholbach> spm, elmo: YOU ROCK!
<stefanlsd> Does anyone have any documentation regarding integrating a python application to use LP openid for authentication?
<maxb> stefanlsd: You could check out the source code of REVU
<stefanlsd> maxb: yeah. thanks. just doing that
<MTecknology> Where's metcalfe!
 * MTecknology wants a chat to square things away :P
<MTecknology> any rubber duckies around?
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: you're a rubber ducky, aren't you?
<cody-somerville> Not on production
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: know anyone around that is?
<cody-somerville> Its the weekend
<cody-somerville> Chances are no
<MTecknology> I'm trying to sort out a giant mess :P
<cody-somerville> Whats the giant mess?
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: I want to drop one team, rename one team to that name, and then leave an alias behind
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: we're trying to restructure things with our projects
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, You'll want to file an answer against launchpad with your request.
<cody-somerville> I dunno if launchpad supports team aliases though. :)
<MTecknology> actually, we can't pick a name it should be
<MTecknology> We have a project right now called LoCo-Drupal but we don't think the name sounds right since loco can mean anything... We think Ubuntu-LoCo-Drupal-Dev fits right, but that's a long name.....
<mneptok> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sanja-byelkin/maria/2.0/files
<mneptok> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<MTecknology> mneptok: how's it going?
<MTecknology> that's good
<MTecknology> I'm surprised sabdfl doesn't have a proxy for irc
<yml> hello
<yml> I am trying to import python-calais from an external vcs (svn)
<yml> It seems that the initial import is stuck somewhere so I am wondering if I miss something in the declaration
<yml> or if such operation is subject to a manual approbation ?
<maxb> yml: I think new vcs-imports are subject to approval
<yml> maxb: I see thank you
<madmartian> hi launchpad people
<madmartian> I'm having trouble with my PPA, is this the right place to ask?
<madmartian> \3
<maxb> yes, it is
<madmartian> great
<madmartian> I uploaded a package fine
<madmartian> then I realised there was a problem with my masterful packaging and tried to upload an update
<madmartian> that won't appear in my ppa screen
<madmartian> or when I try and install from the ppa
<madmartian> i therefore hit "delete" on the old version, which has now gone from the ppa screen, but is still in the repo
<madmartian> any ideas?
<maxb> it will be purged eventually
<madmartian> maxb: is it just a case of waiting then?
<maxb> for things to disappear from pool/ once deleted in the ui? yes
<madmartian> only thing is, it has disappeared from pool/ afaict
<madmartian> when I go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/jshholland/ppa/ubuntu/ there is only a dist folder
<maxb> so, what's the problem then?
<madmartian> the new version isn't there and dput says it is
<maxb> dput doesn't put to your ppa, it puts to an incoming processing area from which packages are picked up and processed into your ppa
<maxb> So dput can't say that something is there
<madmartian> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121205/
<maxb> dput notices that there is a .upload log file locally matching the name of the .changes, and skips the upload if so
<madmartian> how do I force the upload then?
<maxb> dput -f I think. or delete the upload logfile from the previous attemp
<maxb> +t
<madmartian> great thanks
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I have a bzr branch which originally included source files for images, which makes it huge (> 100MB), but this was later removed. So, now I'd like to create a new branch with like the 200 last commits (so that it doesn't include that mess and is faster to fetch the first time, but that 'bzr diff' and such can still be used being offline in most cases) and having it linked to the original branch in case it's necessary to look up earlier revisions. H
<RainCT> (maybe I should better ask in #bzr?)
<wgrant> RainCT: What you are probably looking for is a much discussed unimplemented feature going by the name of 'history horizons'.
<wgrant> And yes, this is very much a #bzr topic.
<wgrant> Although you could do it with stacked branches, I suppose.
<penguin42> hi, I'm getting a 'please try again' repeatedly when trying to mark a malone bug as a dupe
<penguin42> trying to mark malone 194930 as a dupe of 271909
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/194930/+text)
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> Somebody broke it again.
 * penguin42 hands wgrant the sticky tape
<wgrant> Is that on edge or production?
 * wgrant guesses prod.
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/194930/+duplicate
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/271909/+text)
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> penguin42: It has been done now, but you might try edge.launchpad.net for now. It seems to be more reliable right now.
<penguin42> is that another front end to the same data?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> It's running the latest development version of Launchpad, but on the same data.
<penguin42> thanks
<penguin42> wgrant: I'm not convinced edge is any more stable - if the malone bugs are in a separate database I'd suggest someone checks that it's OK
<wgrant> penguin42: The problem is that it's a weekend, and it's really only us people with no useful connection with Launchpad around for most of the weekend. So nobody can do anything to fix it.
<wgrant> Hmm, you're right, edge isn't wonderful either.
<penguin42> it needs fixing with something heavy and blunt
<penguin42> it is a bug jam day - it might be an idea to keep an eye on it!
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<wgrant> One would think so.
#launchpad 2009-02-22
<slangasek> Ursinha, joey`: hi, seeing that error intermittently again on LP
<wgrant> slangasek: 'that error'? The 502?
<penguin42> sounds like it cant take the load of a bugjam
<slangasek> wgrant: well, I've only ever been seeing it in my browser; I think it was a 504 for the people hitting it from the APIs
<wgrant> slangasek: 'Please try again'?
<slangasek> yes
<wgrant> Right, that's a 502.
<wgrant> Which is a bit odd, as it's happening on both edge and production.
<penguin42> wgrant: I guess that means if they are sharing a database that it's the database server
<wgrant> But that would normally give a timeout OOPS, not no response from the appserver at all.
<penguin42> I was getting please try agains eventually
<wgrant> Those errors happen when the appservers don't respond.
<penguin42> ah right
<wgrant> Aha, a kiko.
<sabdfl> kikomatic
<Nafallo> hi kiko, sabdfl :-)
<kiko> c'est moi
 * kiko sighs
 * penguin42 hands kiko the sticky tape and baseball bat
 * wgrant hands kiko some glue, too.
<kiko> is it only edge? launchpad.net itself seems okay
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Both 502 intermittently.
<slangasek> it's happened to me on the main site
<penguin42> no, I'm seeing it on both
<penguin42> malone bugs were doing it more for me than ubuntu bugs, but now it's been doing it for both
<kiko> ok see it now
<kiko> hmph
<kiko> where's my phone
<kiko> what a mess
<wgrant> kiko: This is less messy than it has been...
<kiko> wgrant, why do you say that?
<wgrant> kiko: It has been broken in at least three different ways in the past 24 hours.
<kiko> wgrant, well the symptoms may be misleading.
<penguin42> wgrant: Variety is good
<penguin42> kiko: What's actually up with it?
<kiko> an exception happens and while handling it we issue an abort, which for some reason is hanging
<kiko> and then we run out of threads
<wgrant> Ah.
<penguin42> ouch
<kiko> time to wake stub up
<penguin42> so at least two problems; an exception and hang in the abort ?
<wgrant> Thanks kiko.
<Turl> hi
<Turl> I can't access https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd :/
<Turl> it gives me the "please try again" launchpad error
<wgrant> Turl: Try again a couple of times, and it should work.
<Turl> it's been some tries before I actually came here :p
<wgrant> It's known and being worked on.
<Turl> ok wgrant :)
<Turl> cool, works now :D
<Turl> thanks guys!
<kiko> so I'll be on call but right now I'm trying to get hold of somebody who can do something
<kiko> it will require investigating
<bdrung> cannot load page https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292822
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292822 in gxmms2 "gxmms2 mutes playback on launch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<avar> Are people here aware of the current launchpad translation server slowness/timeout issues?
<decafbad> yes, server(s) in trouble
<bdrung> even https://bugs.launchpad.net/ does not response
<bdrung> hm, now it works again
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: intermittent issues on both production and edge | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: intermittent issues on both production and edge - being worked on | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<yayks> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<wgrant> yayks: Known, and being worked on. Trying again a couple of times should work.
<andresmujica> just for curiosity, how many servers handle launchpad? there's some paper about it's architecture?
<lifeless> wgrant: who is working on it
<wgrant> lifeless: kiko said he was waking stub up.
<lifeless> ok
<wgrant> But then he pinged out, and all was quiet.
<lifeless> should be fixed soon
<lifeless> we've identified a concrete issue
<andresmujica> uhuhhuhu
<MTecknology> How do I have a team confirm it's participation in another team if none of them have a mailing list
<wgrant> lifeless: Do we get to know what this most troublesome of issues is?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Confirmation emails will likely be sent to the team's administrators.
<MTecknology> I am an admin
<wgrant> MTecknology: Are you sure it wasn't automatically approved?
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> i need to open a mail client to get the emails
<MTecknology> weird
<wgrant> Heh.
<MTecknology> ya
<spm> wgrant: cause? no. symptoms? yes. parts should be back atm. working to get rest, atm.
<andresmujica> boys i want to assign a package to gnome-network is at the combo list, but when i choose LP throughs and error u'Package gnome-network not published in Ubuntu'
<wgrant> andresmujica: You probably don't want to assign it to gnome-network.
<andresmujica> the package in question is gnome-network-preferences
<andresmujica> but you'rre right i'm not sure if it's the right package... :(
<wgrant> andresmujica: You want gnome-control-center.
<andresmujica> aghh.. i knew it was that.. :P
<andresmujica> thks thks thks
<spm> All, looks like things are back to normal again
<andresmujica> ohh yeap
<wgrant> spm: Is this fix going to stick?
<spm> wgrant: how long's a piece of string? :-) Dunno. I hope so. I'm not filled with joy and happiness at working at midnight, or sunday afternoon both ;-)
<wgrant> spm: I mean, is this a more likely fix than the one last night?
<spm> well the problem was two servers (we lost a third, unrelated) went MIA. Why is unknown at this stage. they required a rather savage face stabbing to regain control.
<wgrant> Wonderful!
<spm> last night appeared to be a separate problem with DB woes
<spm> so last night's issue, shouldn't repeat due to the ... *cough* brutal nature of the fix. But todays? dunno....
<wgrant> At least LP has good sysadmins, I suppose.
 * spm bows in thanks, for and on behalf of the entire team
<duanedesign> thank you for all thr hard work getting the servers going!!
<MTecknology> duanedesign: so everything is running again
<wgrant> I think I killed loggerhead :(
<wgrant> Apparently only temporarily.
<frederyk_> hello everybody!
<frederyk_> for whome should I write a message, if my account doesn't exists anymore?
<wgrant> frederyk_: What do you mean? What gives you the idea that it doesn't exist?
<frederyk_> I just tried to login, but launchpad says that there is no account with my emailadress
<frederyk_> I can't use the lost password function too
<MFen> is launchpad closed source?
<wgrant> You could email feedback@launchpad.net, I suppose, but I suspect that you have forgotten which email address you used.
<wgrant> MFen: Yes, but it will be open source on July 21st.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MFen> oh. ok. why the delay?
<frederyk_> no, i have quite a lot of emails from launchpad to this account!
<wgrant> Who knows.
<frederyk_> :(
<MFen> i will probably be ready to download it on july 21
<MFen> our current bug tracker has a terrible email layer
<wgrant> frederyk_: See https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback.
<wgrant> MFen: I've been ready to download it for 3 years now.
<wgrant> Launchpad Bugs does do email rather well.
<frederyk_> wgrant: thanks, i will contact them ;)
<MFen> who's the launchpad release manager? i'd really like to talk to them about how well launchpad does bug search, categorization, and mass changes (sometime before july 21)
<wgrant> joey` is the release manager, but I'm not quite sure he's the right person for that.
<lifeless> joey makes sure it releases
<lifeless> MFen: do you want to lavish praise on the team? or ask for scheduling some improvements?
<MFen> i honestly haven't used it enough to know whether it's any good
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> well bug search is quite good these days
<MFen> and i wouldn't get the chance to do that before july 21 since i'm not involved at that level in any projects
<lifeless> ignore the urls, they are terrible. the results are fine :)
<wgrant> The bug search UI and URLs ar awful.
<wgrant> But I hear they're being improved soon.
<wgrant> Results aren't bad, as lifeless says.
<MFen> so release manager doesn't deal with bug lifecycle? that's pretty unusual
<MFen> usually that's the person who says "ok, i'm kicking all these bugs out of the release, you had your chance"
<lifeless> MFen: so there is 'what will be worked on' and 'what is good enough to get into the release'
<lifeless> MFen: I'm still not clear on whether you are evaluating LP for your project (and want to know how it does stuff), want LP to meet certain criteria for your project (need to chat to
<lifeless> someone about 'what will be worked on'), or
<lifeless> are just generally interested in those topics
<MFen> the first one
<lifeless> or d) something else
<lifeless> ok, so for how it does stuff, lots of folk use it and can help you :)
 * wgrant uses it in a few different positions.
<MFen> well, i want to hear from someone who does it a LOT.  because that's my job, i do it for hours a day, and i wouldn't tolerate switching to anything worse :)
<lifeless> MFen: sure; well I've used LP as RM for some projects (in bzr we rotate RM)
<MFen> i do of course have my own projects hosted on lp but i haven't even seen a mass change UI anywhere. not that it doesn't exist, i haven't needed to look for it
<wgrant> There is no mass change UI at this point.
<wgrant> But there is a nice API for doing that sort of thing, which I find to be more useful.
<MFen> so you .. wrote an application that does mass changes?
<wgrant> Little scripts that automate specific ones.
<MFen> ok
<wgrant> But if you want to do a whole lot of different manual editing, there's no good solution AFAICT.
<MFen> well i mostly pick a bunch of bugs to recategorize, or i pick a bunch of bugs to retarget
<MFen> sometimes i pick a bunch of bugs when i'm just making a list of bugs with certain criteria though
<MFen> i could probably whip up an application (or even a script) that displayed bug metadata, let me check boxes and recategorize or retarget. but that seems like kind of a waste
<wgrant> I hope the LP 3.0 AJAXification will enable mass-editing eventually.
<MFen> ooh. sexy.
<lifeless> MFen: so the API
<MFen> it really does need ajaxification. i keep getting that feeling of "click.. whoa.. there's a page refresh there? really?"
<lifeless> launchpadlib, written in python, uses introspection
<lifeless> there is ajax stuff present and increasing
<lifeless> I filed a bug thursday on the icons in an ajax field :P
<MFen> yay
<wgrant> I noticed that those didn't look very nice, accessible, nor Launchpaddy.
<MFen> lifeless: so it will automatically support whatever python classes implement the IAPI interface or something?
<wgrant> MFen: launchpadlib is too awesome to describe.
<MFen> wgrant: i hope not. one really needs a description to use it.
<wgrant> http://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<MFen> cool. synchronous?  (i don't see any deferreds or callbacks)
<lifeless> MFen: yeah its sync
<wgrant> It is.
<lifeless> MFen: a twisted version would rock
<wgrant> ... now what are the chances of that?
<lifeless> sadly it uses httplib2, and don't ask me what I think of *that*
<lifeless> wgrant: pretty good if twisted start using lp
<wgrant> lifeless: 'patches welcome'?
<wgrant> lifeless: I mean us both replying 1:46 later.
<MFen> lifeless: has twisted said they were going to start using lp?
 * wgrant wouldn't be surprised.
<lifeless> MFen: no
<lifeless> MFen: but I live in hope
<MFen> i'm not sure that would be a good thing, ftr.  twisted has a history of hating on every bug tracker they've ever touched, and there have been many :)
<lifeless> hate -> feedback -> improvements :)
<MFen> i guess
<MFen> actually, i think they mostly hate the *developers* of trac (for not listening to exarkun)
<MFen> and, to be fair, people really should listen to exarkun.
<MFen> ok, well, i await future developments with anticipation :)
<lifeless> MFen: So batch updates - commonly requested, I don't know where in the roadmap it is; BjornT is the right dude to chat to about what people do today
<lifeless> MFen: what do you mean by categorisation?
<MFen> lifeless: hmm. good question
<MFen> basically, the ability to give a bug a category that is obvious to the reporter and maps well to a person
<MFen> and, if you're nice, a super-layer that maps well to a management layer
<MFen> i don't see this at all, unless it's "project"
<MFen> i realize launchpad is all hierarchical and cross-project and such, but there might be too much administrative overhead involved in creating a project solely for the purpose of categorizing bugs
<wgrant> You can tag bugs with arbitrary tags.
<lifeless> MFen: yeh, 'tags'
<MFen> tags are a little too arbitrary. and i need something that causes a bug to automatically be assigned to the responsible developer
<wgrant> MFen: There's nothing like that at the moment.
<MFen> well, putting aside the administrative concern, is "project" really what i want?  maybe all that's needed is to streamline projects a bit
<wgrant> Most software projects have just one project.
<wgrant> Maybe you could explain your use case more thoroughly.
<MFen> wgrant: on the contrary: launchpad suite? ubuntu? :-)
<wgrant> ubuntu has lots of packages.
<wgrant> Launchpad is special, and that is widely considered a bug.
<wgrant> (ie. it should be one project with things separated with tags)
<MFen> ok
<MFen> then maybe what is needed is a way to list known tags (unless that's already in there, i haven't used tags), and a way to associate tags with people
<wgrant> You can see a list of used tags, and there will be a way to mark them as official soon.
<MFen> sweet.
<wgrant> Have you played around on staging.launchpad.net?
<MFen> my use case doesn't seem at all atypical, i've had to do it on every project i've ever worked on that involved more than two people.  software breaks down into areas, and each area has its specialist. maybe the mapping isn't quite 1:1, but that gets you started
<MFen> not yet
<lifeless> MFen: tags for a project are listed
<wgrant> I guess it would be quite easy and not too inefficient to allow tag subscriptions.
<wgrant> Much easier than the full search subscriptions which have been floated previously.
<lifeless> MFen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/
<lifeless> look on the right side
<MFen> ah. "this tag hasn't been used before. define new tag?" that is great.
<MFen> lifeless: got it.
<MFen> ah, but they aren't listed in *context*, which is important.  when i'm adding tags, i want to see what tags are out there. something like diigo's (and probably others') "suggested tags" would be ideal, but failing that, a simple list at the point where i need to type them in is indispensible
<wgrant> MFen: Bug #98585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 98585 in malone "No tag list/ coordination on bug edit form" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98585
<MFen> i hope it doesn't seem like i'm ripping on lp.  i think it's really great.. simplicity sells.  i'm actually just coming up with this stuff because i want to evaluate it for more serious purposes than i have previously been using it. :-)
<MFen> wgrant: thanks, subscribed.
<maxb> I suppose at this point there's little hope for bug 311952 being fixed in time for Jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311952 in soyuz "Packages-arch-specific blocking of a single binary blocks the entire source package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311952
<mok0> Can I use storm with an already existing DB?
<geser> I would be bad if you couldn't use an ORM with an existing DB
<cupu> Hi is this used as a support channel? or should all questions go to answers.launchpad.net ?
<andrea-bs> cupu: this is a support channel, but for administration questions you should use answers.lp.net
<cupu> it's a question about account administration, but I'll use the web page, thank you very much for the answer
<andrea-bs> cupu: you're welcome :)
<boffire> Hi, Bonjour
<ButterflyOfFire> I have a question about translation, is this this right chan to ask ?
<andrea-bs> ButterflyOfFire: yes, this is the right channel
<ButterflyOfFire> thanks andrea-bs
<ButterflyOfFire> I have created a translation group for "Kabyle Language" and I want to know how to assign projects for translation for this group
<ButterflyOfFire> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-kab
<ButterflyOfFire> When I click on "Translations" I have this message : "No translations recorded from Ubuntu Kabyle Translators."
<ButterflyOfFire> Can you guide me please ? ;)
<andrea-bs> ButterflyOfFire: maybe this page contains the information you need: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups
<ButterflyOfFire> Thanks andrea-bs :)
<cumulus007> Hi
<cumulus007> I'm looking for the translation files of Ubiquity
<cumulus007> I can't find them, where are they located?
<mpt> cumulus007, <https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity/+export>
<cumulus007> mpt: why is the translationn of Ubiquity not integrated into Launchpad, like all other projects?
<cumulus007> hm
<cumulus007> never mind, it's just hidden
<cumulus007> oh, that's not right
<mpt> cumulus007, can you give the URL of the page where you expected to find it?
<cumulus007> mpt: the link you gave me contains just 2 strings
<cumulus007> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubiquity
<mpt> hm
<mpt> cumulus007, this isn't a translations-specific problem
<mpt> Compare <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+bugs> vs. <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs>
<mpt> (Very nearly) all the bugs are being tracked in the Ubuntu package rather than in the project
<mpt> I guess the same goes for the translations
<mpt> but that still doesn't explain why there are only two strings
<cumulus007> I don't see the difference :P
<cumulus007> So, can you tell me where I can find the complete translations of Ubiquity?
<cumulus007> I really need to edit those, because the Dutch transltion is bad
<mpt> aha
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22answering%20the%20questions%20should%20only%20take%20a%20few%20minutes%22%20site%3Alaunchpad.net&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<mpt> It looks like most of the strings are in the debian-installer package
<cumulus007> ah
<mpt> So, try <https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/debian-installer>
<cumulus007> Genius link :P
<cumulus007> I thought the package debian-installer contains the text-based setup
<cumulus007> anyway, thanks a lot for your help
<mpt> you're welcome
<mpt> (BTW, the problem with Ubiquity's translations and bugs being under the source package but not the project is an example of a problem with Launchpad, bug 76416.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 76416 in malone "Handle a distribution being its own upstream for a package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76416
<BUGabundo1> humm no help contact today
<BUGabundo1> anyone here want to give me a few examples on how to setup and use the API?
<BUGabundo1> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib is to boring for a noob
<Ursinha> BUGabundo1, hi :)
<Ursinha> I can
<Ursinha> it's really easy
<BUGabundo1> ola Ursinha
<BUGabundo1> I know it is
<Ursinha> BUGabundo1, oi :P
<Ursinha> BUGabundo1, o que tem de errado?
<Ursinha> eu achei que vc fosse brasileiro, mas vc é portugues :)
<BUGabundo> Ursinha srry about that
<BUGabundo> pidgin got a memory leak, and my system froze
<BUGabundo> as I was saying
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, you should try another irc client
<BUGabundo> following the wiki page, I got a few road bump
<Ursinha> pidgin definitely is not the best option
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, a gente pode falar em portugues
<BUGabundo> Ursinha I rather see the mem leaks found and fixed
<BUGabundo> por mim td bem
<BUGabundo> 'e so pra n aborrecer kem dps venha ler o log do #
<Ursinha> não aborrece
<Ursinha> manda ver
<Ursinha> qual o problema?
<BUGabundo> atao diz la
<BUGabundo> kais os 1º passos pra usar a api?
<BUGabundo> ja sakei o branch e ja instalei
<Ursinha> eu segui um doc desses
<Ursinha> perai
<BUGabundo> mas na altura tive mt pouca sorte a me ligar ao stagging
<BUGabundo> e hoje n deve ser melhor, com o LP com tt carga, devido ao GBJ
<BUGabundo> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<Ursinha> erm
<BUGabundo> eu segui este
<Ursinha> tá fora do ar o help?
<BUGabundo> Run this code in a Python session, substituting an appropriate directory on your computer:     cachedir = "/home/me/.launchpadlib/cache/"
<Ursinha> tá certo
<Ursinha> vc cria uma pasta onde vc quiser e seta o cachedir
<BUGabundo> ai tenho q criar a pasta?
<BUGabundo> o instaler n o faz?
<BUGabundo> ora ai está o meu 1º erro
<BUGabundo> lol
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<Ursinha> vc tb hein
<Ursinha> hauhauha
<Ursinha> tem né :)
<Ursinha> o installer só coloca a lib no lugar
<Ursinha> esse ai eh o setup pra usar
<Ursinha> q eh ota coisa
<BUGabundo> $ mkdir -p .launchpadlib/cache/
<BUGabundo> axo q isto devia tar na wiki
<Ursinha> should work :P
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<Ursinha> se eu conseguisse acessar a pagina...
<BUGabundo> eu consigo
<BUGabundo> ou ent ta em cache
<BUGabundo> n consigo 'e fazer login pra mudar
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> fica pra dps
<Ursinha> eu posso fazer isso
<Ursinha> tá anotado aqui
<Ursinha> pelo menos explicar melhor no texto que aquele diretorio pode ser qq um que vc queira
<Ursinha> /home/bugabundo/bananinha serve
<BUGabundo> ja estou a tentar ligar me ao stagging
<BUGabundo> mas axo q escolhi o dia errado pra isso
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, eu acho que o staging tá fora
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<BUGabundo> n vejo nada
<BUGabundo> tava  a espera de
<BUGabundo> " The authorization page"
<BUGabundo> atao uso o real?
<Ursinha> usa o staging mesmo
<Ursinha> pra que vc quer?
<BUGabundo> launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<BUGabundo> o q uso aki em vez de stagging?
<BUGabundo> eu so kero aprender
<BUGabundo> so q n se liga
<BUGabundo> >>> launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<BUGabundo> is just there...
<BUGabundo> n se mexe
<Ursinha> deixa testar
<Ursinha> a min
<thekorn> I'm not sure what you are talking about, but it looks like the API service on staging is down
<BUGabundo> thanks thekorn
<BUGabundo> it would seem so
<BUGabundo> so, can I use the real server?
<BUGabundo> even if it is just for R/O?
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, depends on what you want to do
<BUGabundo> well, for now I would be happy to be able to login
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> and then list the bugs im subscribed
<BUGabundo> just to learn how this works
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, you can try then
<BUGabundo> what is the server URI?
<BUGabundo> launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)  ??
<thekorn> EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT
<Ursinha> what thekorn said
<BUGabundo> trying
<BUGabundo> >>> launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<BUGabundo> NameError: name 'EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT' is not defined
<BUGabundo> now what?
<geser> what import line did you use?
<thekorn> from launchpadlib.launchpad import EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT   is missing
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> fixed both
<BUGabundo> page is opening
<BUGabundo> set read anything
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> now what?
<thekorn> BUGabundo, choose an access level and go to your python session and press enter
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> read anything
<BUGabundo> got the token
<BUGabundo> no Help there
<thekorn> ok, then you can start using the API
<BUGabundo> so I have no idea what commands to use
<thekorn> well, it depends on what kind of information you would like to get
<thekorn> a list of API methods is here: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<BUGabundo> that's an huge list for a noob
<BUGabundo> got lost
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, the basics
<Ursinha> you have the lp object
<Ursinha> after log in
<Ursinha> right?
<Ursinha> you want to search on a project
<Ursinha> choose one
<BUGabundo> if I want to see the list of bugs Im sub too
<BUGabundo> *to
<BUGabundo> who do I do that?
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> let me see
<Ursinha> it should be something like
<Ursinha> lp.searchTasks(parameter=you)
<Ursinha> but I don
<Ursinha> grr
<Ursinha> I don't know if searchTasks has it implemented
 * Ursinha looks docs
<thekorn> AFAIK, It is currently impossible to search peoples bugs
<BUGabundo> >>> lp.searchTasks(parameter=bugabundo)
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<BUGabundo> NameError: name 'lp' is not defined
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, lp is the name of the object you created
<BUGabundo> ah
<Ursinha> which name you gave to it?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Ursinha> :)
<BUGabundo> let me see if I even created one
<Ursinha> launchpad
<Ursinha> as you pasted above
<Ursinha> >>> launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<BUGabundo> >>> from launchpadlib.credentials import Credentials
<BUGabundo> >>> credentials = Credentials()
<BUGabundo> >>> credentials.load(open("obj1"))
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<BUGabundo> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'obj1'
<Ursinha> wait
<BUGabundo> the api SHOULD handle spaces from stuff copied from another place
<Ursinha> what are you doing?
<BUGabundo> no idea!
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<Ursinha> what is obj1?
<BUGabundo> just learning
<Ursinha> :/
<Ursinha> obj1 is a string
<BUGabundo> the obj I tried to creat
<Ursinha> do you know python?
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> nope
<Ursinha> haha
<BUGabundo> wanna learn it
<BUGabundo> but gonna take a few weeks
<Ursinha> you should learn some python before doing this :)
<Ursinha> diveintopython is awesome
<Ursinha> have you read that?
<BUGabundo> no
<Ursinha> give it a try :)
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, just clarifying
 * kiko winks at ursinha
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, you create the launchpad object, that is authenticated in the instance you set it up
 * Ursinha winks back to kiko 
<Ursinha> :)
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> be back in a few weeks then
<BUGabundo> after I learn pythong
<Ursinha> no man
<BUGabundo> *python
<Ursinha> let me show you
<Ursinha> the little magic
<Ursinha> for you to see it works
<Ursinha> ah
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, you should try sudo apt-get install ipython
<Ursinha> ipython rox
 * BUGabundo aptgetting
<kiko> Nafallo, yo
<Nafallo> kiko: hi hon' :-)
<Nafallo> oh hai Ursinha :-D
 * Ursinha hugs Nafallo 
<Ursinha> hi hi
<kiko> Nafallo, how are our servers?
 * Nafallo smiles and cuddles Ursinha 
<Ursinha> kiko, I wasn't able to reach help.lp.net a few mins ago
<Nafallo> kiko: okayisch :-)
<kiko> ursinha, will you call me if things blow up?
<Ursinha> kiko, sure
<luisbg> hello kiko :)
<MTecknology> How do I drop a project?
<MTecknology> or is that a rubber ducky thing?
<kiko> hey luisbg
<kiko> MTecknology, I can do it for you
<dsample> Hi, I can't login to the help.ubuntu.com wiki to edit a page
<dsample> I keep getting a 500 error on MoinMoin after doing the Launchpad login
<dsample> __init__() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)
<onox> do I need to do --author=USER or --author=lp:USER?
<MTecknology> kiko: I'm not the current owner, the person I was working with was trying to do it - but we want to wipe things clean and talk to stu about setting it up first
<MTecknology> kiko: Want me to file a question against it first?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, please
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61831
<MTecknology> there we go :)
<MTecknology> nap time - I've been up for way too long on way too little sleep - I wannt get at least 3hr sleep before a long drive :)
<Ursinha> MTecknology, go for it :)
<MTecknology> or considering noise here, I'll just take off and try to manage
<MTecknology> Ursinha: thanks for taking care of that.
<Ursinha> MTecknology, a more empowered person will do :)
<dsample> Does anyone know if it's a known bug or if I should report it?  If I need to report it, to who, Launchpad or MoinMoin?
<MTecknology> Ursinha: ?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I'm not a ducky!
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> kiko: ?
<MTecknology> not really urgent though
<MTecknology> I need to go over things with stu first
<Ursinha> MTecknology, be cool, we'll take care of that, now that the request is recorded as a question someone will soon handle that
<iD_J> !help all my bug reports are coming back with invalid stack traces, saying my packages are out of date
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ursinha> iD_J, I don't understand what you're trying to do
<Ursinha> bug reports where?
<iD_J> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/332817
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<iD_J> that's one of them
<Ursinha> iD_J, have you tried asking on #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> hello kids
<Ursinha> hi Myrtti
<Ursinha> iD_J, what's your python-apt version?
<Ursinha> iD_J, it's saying you have a newer version of that package, and that won't possibly work... if I got that msg well
<iD_J> Ursinha: version of python-apt is 0.7.9~exp2ubuntu8
<Ursinha> duh
<Ursinha> sorry, it's there
<Ursinha> :)
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Does anyone know if theres a keyserver running on port 80 or 443 for PPA's OpenGPG keys ?
<Ursinha> so iD_J have you asked that on #ubuntu
<Ursinha> ?
<iD_J> Ursinha: no, i figured it would be a launchpad problem
<geser> SiDi: the keyserver is using port 11371
<SiDi> geser: yeh and thats the problem
<SiDi> i'm constantly using profixied connections, and i cant get the GPG keys from the PPA
<SiDi> i tried taking those Release.GPG files in the PPA and importing them in software-properties but it somehow fails
<SiDi> and thus, each time i do a "sudo apt-get update" i get errors, and i'm never sure wether or not the packages were all updated
<geser> SiDi: simply use an other keyserver like pgpkeys.pca.dfn.de
<geser> to fetch the key
<thumper> morning launchpadders
<nekro_> I have a quick question about bug subscriptions that I can't seem to find the answer to.
<nekro_> I subscribed someone to a bug. Turned out to be the wrong person (I didn't remember the id of one of our developers). Now I can't seem to unsubscribe that person.
<thumper> nekro_: yeah that kinda sucks
<thumper> there is the same problem with branch subscriptions
<thumper> that has been on my todo list for a while
<geser> nekro_: bug 633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633 in malone "Malone doesn't let me unsubscribe a subscriber" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633
<thumper> oh
<thumper> a three digit bug
<nekro_> oh ok. cool, thanks.
<SiDi> geser: thanks, gonna check it in a sec
<thumper> nekro_: file a question against the launchpad project to get the person unsubscribed
<thumper> nekro_: that way one of the admins will fix it up
<nekro_> ok. will do.
<wgrant> How unified is the subscription infrastructure?
<wgrant> Not very, from what I can see.
<geser> nekro_: alternative you can ask the person/team you subscribed in error to unsubscribe themselves
<nekro_> yep. will do. but not sure if that person is very active on lp.
<mwhudson> wgrant: it's become a little bit more unified over the last year, i think, but yeah
<SiDi> geser: thanks for your help but the server you gave me also uses port 11713 :)
<geser> SiDi: have you tried fetching the key using the web interface?
<AlexC_> g'morning
<SiDi> geser: it also tries to open the page in the port 11713. i also tried to directly take the Release.GPG keys in the PPAs and add them manually but software-properties-gtk is pretty bugged and wont let me do
<AlexC_> how can I give a team, or a person, access to upload new translation files and generally manage translations? Currently only I can, which is a pain
<Ursinha> AlexC_, maybe create a "translations admins" team?
<geser> SiDi: http://pgpkeys.pca.dfn.de/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x11CF28B3076E9280 looks plain port 80 to me (that's my PPA public key)
<AlexC_> Ursinha: we've already got a translations team setup, however can't find any way of giving them access
<SiDi> geser: thanks :D i thought you meant launchpad's web interface :)
<SiDi> geser: you made my day :) thanks again
<wgrant> SiDi: Release.gpg is the signed data, not the key.
<SiDi> wgrant: thats why it wasnt working :) /me slaps himself
<SiDi> good bye people, have a nice evening
<rickspencer3> can anyone hazard a guess as to why my launchpadlib code started throwing this strange error:
<rickspencer3>  bugs = lp.distributions["ubuntu"].searchTasks(assignee = assigned_to, omit_targeted  = False)
<rickspencer3>  for bug in bugs:
<rickspencer3>   print bug.milestone_link
<rickspencer3> AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'milestone_link'
<Ursinha> rickspencer3, guess because bug != bugtask
<Ursinha> did it work before?
<lfaraone> Hi, how do I offer to *myself* as a mentor for a bug? The page only looks like it allows teams.
<intellectronica> lfaraone: you are offering yourself. the team you select is the team which is normally responsible for development
<intellectronica> lfaraone: to be absolutely honest, though, unless you have a particular use scenario in mind, note that the mentorship feature is not seeing much use
<mrooney> Does my orig.tar.gz have to have a different version each time I upload a new PPA, if it is different?
<jpds> mrooney: It won't accept it if the tar has a different checksum.
<mrooney> jpds: ahh okay, I am trying to fix a packaging bug, so it feels wrong to keep increasing the version number on every attempt
<mrooney> but I guess I must
<mrooney> hooray it was accepted this time, phew
<jpds> mrooney: Yeah, 'tis best to go ~ppaN everytime..
<mrooney> oh I see, I didn't think about putting that in there
<mrooney> I was doing that in the debian/changelog
<mrooney> but I hadn't though about putting that in the directory/tar name as well
<jpds> No, changelog is fine.
<wgrant> mrooney: Why are your packaging changes affecting the .orig.tar.gz?
<wgrant> They shouldn't be, as that violates the concept of a .orig.tar.gz.
<mrooney> wgrant: because packaging is in VCS so I was trying to fix it there
<mrooney> wgrant: hm well I am not sure, maybe I should be doing it differently?
<wgrant> I do packaging in a VCS, but it's a separate branch from trunk.
<wgrant> I build my .orig.tar.gz from trunk.
<wgrant> And I have a branch of trunk with debian/* in it.
<mrooney> ah okay, what is the point of that?
<wgrant> Keeping stuff that is not upstream's concern out of the upstream VCS.
<wgrant> And making it possible for Debian/Ubuntu to package it later.
<mrooney> okay but I am upstream and it is my concern, so I want it there
<wgrant> I am upstream for this project too, but I know that one should not have packaging in the upstream VCS.
<mrooney> oh okay, why not exactly?
<wgrant> Because it has little to do with upstream, needs to be modified by distributions, and diffs cannot eliminate upstream packaging entirely.
<wgrant> I think there's a page on it.
<mrooney> okay it would be great to read because it feels quite right to me to have the packaging in trunk
<mrooney> but I am open to better workflows!
<wgrant> It in general makes our (MOTU) lives difficult if you have it there.
<wgrant> Because we in the vast majority of cases have to completely rewrite it.
<mrooney> oh okay, it seems like it would be much easier, especially if the package is already in the ubuntu archives
<mrooney> universe
<mrooney> maybe this is just some corner case or something, who knowks
<mrooney> What does a status of "pending" with a build status of just a green checkmark mean? Be more patient? :)
<mrooney> ahh yes, apparently
<wgrant> mrooney: 'Pending' as a publication status means that it's not yet in the archive, and you need to wait for the next */20.
<mrooney> wgrant: ahh, that's just a job that pulls the completed every 20?
#launchpad 2010-02-22
<persia> Does anyone know the current status of the idea of automatically generating candidate branches from attached patches (if they apply cleanly)?
<mwhudson> persia: i think the current status is "hey, that's a good idea, someone should do that"
<persia> mwhudson: Aha.  What's required to do it?  Are there infrastructure limitations?
<mwhudson> persia: not particularly, i guess
<mwhudson> it would a job like the one that processes emailed merge directives into branches and merge proposals
 * persia experiences a parse failure
<mwhudson> it wouldn't be a click and you're done by the next page load
<mwhudson> argh
<wgrant> Why not deprecate attaching patches?
<mwhudson> it wouldn't be a 'click and you're done by the next page load' type thing
<persia> wgrant: That requires lots more social work over the entirety of the community.  If we can automate patch->branch, we can stop treating patches as special.
<persia> mwhudson: So something that ran, say, hourly, grabbed the patches, did lightweight branches of the code somewhere, applied the patch, attempted to commit, and either reported "patch application failure" or auto-submitted a merge proposal?
<mwhudson> persia: yeah, though i'd hope it would run way more often than hourly
<mwhudson> persia: i don't know how automated you'd want it, would you want to try to make branches out of all patches attached to all bugs?
<persia> How often can that class of jobs run?
<persia> Ideally, yes.
<mwhudson> (when you can sensibly find a trunk branch anyway)
<mwhudson> persia: up to once a minute with current infrastructure i guess
<persia> Well, I'm narrowly interested in Ubuntu, where we usually have a known branch for the source package affected by the bug.
<persia> once a minute is close enough to realtime that I'm unlikely to notice.
<lifeless> you might both be interested in a proposal to have an 'import patch' in bzrlib
<mwhudson> persia: i guess you should explain your requirements to the Launchpad Product Strategist :-)
<persia> Ideally, I'd like a way to differentiate different classes of merge proposal, but that's something that can be handled separately (some Ubuntu patches represent code patches, and some represent candidate packages to be uploaded)
<lifeless> which would do useful things for this discussion
<mwhudson> unfortunately i think he's getting drunk at pycon right now
<persia> lifeless: Very much so, to the degree that I think it's not worth implementing in LP until that feature is available.
<persia> mwhudson: who is the "Launchpad Product Strategist"?
<lifeless> jml:
<persia> lifeless: Any idea when "import patch" might be implemented?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> had the idea today
<persia> heh.
<persia> Is it easy and just needs time, or deep?
<mwhudson> persia: yeah, it's jml
<lifeless> persia: easy, you could do it
<persia> I might well take a look at that after chatting with jml then.
<lifeless> doing it the 'best' way probably needs some bzrlib fluency. I wouldn't block on doing something launchpad for htis feature
<lifeless> in lp, 'bzr patch' is probably enough, for a first approximation.
<persia> Indeed, and optimisation can come later.  I'm just looking for a good solution to bug #179857 now that we have sufficient infrastructure.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179857 in malone "Package sponsorships involve awkward bugtracker machinations" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179857
<persia> And I'm guessing there are some similar, related workflows that could be enabled using the same job.
<persia> Next question: does anyone know if the bug has already been filed to allow anyone with upload access to a package in a distribution to sync that package from somewhere else (rather than relying on sync-source.py on a specific server)?
<wgrant> Ah yes, good old native-source-syncing.
 * persia doesn't see it from a quick search on malone and soyuz bugs.
<wgrant> It's so old that there's a wiki page about it on launchpad.canonical.com.
<wgrant> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/native-source-syncing is the spec.
<wgrant> I think there are bugs too.
<persia> mwhudson: Could you review that spec page, and if possible, expose it somewhere?
<persia> "stage-one is already released in soyuz production" is a promising comment, if old.
<wgrant> That more than likely refers to the pocket copy functionality.
<wgrant> Most of the code is already in place, and is used by the security team for all security updates.
<mwhudson> persia: native-source-syncing?
<persia> How much more effort would it be to expose it in the API?
 * persia isn't concerned about UI
<wgrant> persia: It is already.
<persia> mwhudson: Yes, please.
<wgrant> The problem is permissions.
<persia> wgrant: Could you elaborate?
<mwhudson> persia: talking to wgrant is much more likely to be useful than talking to me :-)
<wgrant> And a couple of other things, which the spec probably covers.
<mwhudson> oh i see, i can copy the wiki page onto dev.lp.net
<persia> mwhudson: The issue is that neither wgrant or I can *read* the spec, whereas I suspect you can :)
<wgrant> persia: Archive.syncSource is the API in question.
<persia> mwhudson: Thanks :)
<wgrant> persia: It allows one to copy a source from one archive to another.
<wgrant> And there happens to be an import of all Debian sources in LP.
<wgrant> This is not a coincidence.
<persia> So, what is the permissions issue?
<wgrant> It doesn't know about sub-archive permissions.
<mwhudson> persia, wgrant: https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/NativeSourceSyncing
<lifeless> I think a sync isn't quite a copy of the debian sources; still need the maintainer manglement, don't we ?
<wgrant> lifeless: We don't mangle unmodified sources. Just modified sources and binarie.s
<wgrant> We do mangle Changed-By, but that is probably a bug.
<mwhudson> warning: last change to this spec was 2007-05-31
<wgrant> And we also mangle the changelog.
<persia> lifeless: No, we need Origin: mangling.  ubuntu-dev-scripts has a script that works, but wastes bandwidth.
 * wgrant reads.
<wgrant> persia: Where is Origin exposed?
<persia> wgrant: It's in the .changes files.
<wgrant> Right. We don't seem to store it anywhere.
<wgrant> The first two implementation stages of that spec have been implemented, but the others have not.
<persia> wgrant: So, what is needed for stage3?  And how does this meaningfully differ from stage4?
<wgrant> Oh, also, syncSource skips the queue at the moment.
<wgrant> persia: stage3 is harder than stage4. I would have swapped them.
<wgrant> Since 3 needs version mangling.
<persia> Aha!.
<persia> So, what's missing for stage4 then, if we skip stage3?
 * persia doesn't actually care about stage3
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Soyuz/Inputs mentions "Changelog repackaging for native source syncing"
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure on what that means.
<wgrant> But it's probably something to do with including all the Debian changelog entries since the last Ubuntu upload.
<wgrant> Like we do in changes files now.
<persia> I think that someone is attempting to conflate the issue that LP-provided changelogs are wrong or useless with the sync stuff.
<wgrant> But Soyuz screws that up horribly anyway, so it's probably not much of a concern.
<persia> That's what I'd think.  changelogs.ubuntu.com will end up with the correct data, which is exposed in update-manager
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> So, the blockers that I see:
<persia> So if we don't bother with changelog mangling, does it become trivial?
<wgrant>  - syncSource permissions.
<persia> OK.  How does this work?
<wgrant>  - syncSource needs to go through the queue
<persia> It doesn't now?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It just copies the package directly, skipping all the checks and overrides.
<wgrant> When copying from a private archive (say, the security PPA) it will respect overrides, but not the queue.
<persia> Ah.  Is that required for any class of pocket-copy, or would it make sense to always queue-process?
<wgrant> It's unclear.
<persia> Who might know?
 * persia is getting increasingly annoyed by special classes of bugs interfering with bug triager training, and feels we're close to a solution
<wgrant> Probably a combination of bigjools and key distro people.
<wgrant> Indeed, it would be good to get merges and syncs out of the damn bug tracker.
<persia> syncs, yes.
<persia> I don't mind merges so much, but I'd like to be able to just mark them "Triaged" and be done with it.
<persia> (hence the query about automatic branch generation)
<persia> So, I guess to sort this I need bigjools and a senior archive-admin, and separately jml.
<persia> wgrant: mwhudson: Thanks a lot for the pointers.  I'm feeling much more confident about being able to solve this then I have in a long time.
<wgrant> Right.
<mwhudson> persia: no problem, happy to help
<wgrant> Getting rid of uses of sync-source.py should make everybody happy.
<poolie> thumper, hi, does the kernel git tree import correctly yet? or is it expected to in the next rollout, because of incremental imports?
<thumper> poolie: mwhudson is in the process of landing the branches need for this to work
<thumper> poolie: I'm expecting that we should have this working for 10.02
<poolie> yay
<thumper> poolie: there may be bugs :)
<thumper> poolie: also, only for git imports right now
<thumper> poolie: other fixes needed for svn and hg
<lifeless> by 'this' you mean 'do big imports in little steps so memory bugs dont blow up in our face'
<thumper> lifeless: yes
<thumper> lifeless: actually it is do all git imports in little steps
<lifeless> sure, I wasn't assuming you can tell big from small
<thumper> lifeless: weren't you finished for the day?
<thumper> :)
<lifeless> I'm terrible at finishing.
 * persia isn't convinced, given that finishing seems to happen several times a day for lifeless
<kamalmostafa> hi launchpad folks -- is there a problem with the builders?  My package seems stuck:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtifiles/1.1.2-0ubuntu2   and there are 500 jobs in the i386 queue and all the builders look idle
<wgrant> kamalmostafa: Something has broken, and new builds are not being dispatched at the moment.
<wgrant> I don't think there are any LOSAs around at the moment, so you may be waiting another couple of hours until London wakes up.
<wgrant> (note, however, that most of the 500 builds in the i386 queue are language packs, so will build quickly and after yours)
<kamalmostafa> wgrant: ok, thanks for the update.   i'm not in a big hurry, just making sure *my* package wasn't the cause of it!  ;-)
<wgrant> kamalmostafa: It's unlikely, but we'll find out when somebody with access to logs shows up.
<thumper> jml: still around?
<thumper> james_w: ping
<wgrant> kamalmostafa: The build dispatching problem has been identified. It's a bug that shows up occasionally that we really don't know the cause of.
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<Laney> any LOSAs around? Please kill https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/6.12.1-10/+build/1520317 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/6.12.1-10/+build/1520318 — I suepect they are stuck, and anyway I am going to be uploadng a new revision soon.
<persia> Does that only require a LOSA?  I thought it required special folk.
<wgrant> LOSAs are indeed insufficiently empowered.
<Laney> please redirect as appropriate :)
 * persia suspects it's one magic person and hears rumours that said magic person is especially busy for a while
<persia> But there ought be some useful queue to submit this class of requests other than IRC>
<Laney> it doesn't matter other than tying up a buildd
<persia> Yeah, but there's only 7 of them :)
<persia> Which means you'll run out in a week or so.
<persia> (never mind anyone else)
<Laney> sure
 * _UsUrPeR_ ti[s his hat
<_UsUrPeR_> Hey all. I'm trying to file a bug that pertains to the mknbi package, but can't figure out what project it's attached to, or even if a project exists. Can somebody point me towards a project?
<jml> thumper, I am now.
<james_w> has edge *just* rolled out?
<james_w> no, just a really odd bug
<timtierney> He guys.
<timtierney> I was trying to play around with lp in the staging area.  But it doesn't work.
<nigelb> timtierney: what happens?
<timtierney> It shows that "Please Try Again" message.
<ZykoticK9> Who could I contact about an inappropriate post to answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu?
<timtierney> nigelb: Its staging is working again.
<nigelb> timtierney: okay :)
<nigelb> ZykoticK9: ironically, you should open a question against launchpad
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, that is both funny and sad all at the same time.  Thanks though
<nigelb> ZykoticK9: hehe, you could post the link here and generally ask one of the Lp admins to look at it.  someone will take a look
<nigelb> but the question should be opened anyway
<ZykoticK9> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102018
<nigelb> can one of the LP admins remove this offensive post ^^
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, thank you very much BTW
<nigelb> :)
<FloSoft`> Hi, i've found a little bug with the bug-status
<FloSoft`> i targeted a bug to a release
<FloSoft`> changed it there to "invalid" - now the base project comes active again - then i changed the release-status to invalid, the base project gets "tracked in $release" again, but it will show up as "new" in the bug-list
<mars> sinzui, ^ ?
<sinzui> FloSoft`: I think someone form the bugs team can explain that: deryck: intellectronica?
<FloSoft`> i now changed it to in progress and then again to invalid, now its not shown in the main project as new anymore
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: it's new regardless of the status
<intellectronica> but some statuses are considered 'close', and bugs in this status don't show in the list
<intellectronica> or do you mean you get the status 'New'?
<FloSoft`> yes i get the status "New" in the mainproject, and in the bug it says "$project: tracked in $release" "$release - invalid"
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: which bug?
<intellectronica> i mean, what bug #?
<FloSoft`> 525797 - it is now shown as "In Progress" in the $project-buglist
<FloSoft`> but it should be "invalid" so not be shown anymore
<FloSoft`> oh sorry oops wrong nr 525185
<ZykoticK9> 1 minute ago someone "Tom" added a novel to the bottom of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102018 -- can this still be removed?
<FloSoft`> no it was the right one, but i left it at in progress now
<FloSoft`> argh im confused *ggg
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: it's 'Triaged', not 'Invalid'
<intellectronica> oh right
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: so what do you mean by $project-buglist?
<FloSoft`> in the "hot bugs" section
<intellectronica> ZykoticK9: if it's abusive or spammy you can file a question and an admin will remove it
<FloSoft`> it was shown as new, even it was set to invalid
<ZykoticK9> intellectronica, do you know specifically where to file the question?  Simply in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu or somewhere else?
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: i don't see it in the hot bugs list
<intellectronica> ZykoticK9: hmmm ... usually we file such questions on the launchpad project. i don't know if there's a different procedure for ubuntu, but i think a question on launchpad will be a good start :)
<FloSoft`> intellectronica: i changed it to in progress, so its now shown as in progress
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: what url are you looking at?
<FloSoft`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/s25rttr/
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: right. i'm looking at that page and the bug you mentioned isn't there
<intellectronica> oh, of course, it might be because i'm looking at edge :-/
<FloSoft`> ;-)
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: so does https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/s25rttr look better to you? :)
<persia> jml: Hey.  I'd like to talk about making branches automatically from patches if you have some time.
<jml> persia, I don't right now -- next week?
<persia> Sure.  When's good for you?
<persia> Also, do you have time for a quick "Sure, sounds like it ought be done" / "That's going to have to be deferred for several cycles" call?
<persia> (call as in decision, not as in telephony)
<FloSoft`> intellectronica: it looks very old ;)
<intellectronica> FloSoft`: but does it look 'hot'? :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<pablohof1> hi, is there any API for copying packages in the same PPA to different ubuntu series?. i want to upload my source package once and create copies for each distro (karmic, jaunty, intrepid) but i want to do it from a script, not using the copy packages UI.
<micahg> pablohof1: take a look at this project: https://edge.launchpad.net/drobotik
<maxb> Alternatively here is a minimal example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381810/
<pablohof1> will try that - thanks maxb & micahg
#launchpad 2010-02-23
<poolie> kfogel: can you make https://help.launchpad.net/API not restricted access please?
<poolie> and/or add me to admingroup
<kfogel> poolie: you can't edit it?
<kfogel> poolie: I'll see if I can -- not sure I can or not.
<poolie> no
<poolie> i don't know if there's a plan about what access it should have
<poolie> but i'd favor wiki mode
<wgrant> Speaking of wiki mode... is there a reason that the channel is +t?
<mwhudson> wgrant: freenode yay
<kfogel> poolie: I can't change the ACL there
<kfogel> poolie: filing an RT now
<wgrant> mwhudson: Hm? It never was before.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> It's handy to be able to set it for issues when nobody is around.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i think freenode changed a lot of channels a week or so ago due to some spam problem
<wgrant> Right. But that should be fixed with the new ircd.
<mwhudson> ah ok
<mwhudson> in general freenode seems to have a habit of interfering with my use of the network to help with problems i have never experienced
<mwhudson> but hey, maybe i'm just lucky
<poolie> heh
<kamalmostafa> hi launchpadders -- i'm aware of bug 471225, but is there any way to request that my PPA signing key comment be changed by an admin?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471225 in soyuz "Can't update PPA signing key descriptions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471225
<kermiac_> can someone please look into this user? https://edge.launchpad.net/~yahoo-sun
<kermiac_>  Bug #526135 reported by join (yahoo-sun: 0) 12 minutes ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526135 in ubuntuone-client "#yahoo_sun" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526135
<kermiac_> ^^^ it is obvious he/she is a spammer, look at the bug that was filed
<maxb> Filing one incredibly nonsensical bug feels more like someone who's just very very confused, than spam, to me
<kermiac_> maxb: I thought that the person would be classified as a spamer (i.e. advertising) due to them only joining today & they made their name be "join #yahoo-sun"
<kermiac_> isn't that advertising?
<kermiac_> also, the title of the only bug report (that I can find) is "#yahoo_sun"
<maxb> well it's pretty poor advertising given it doesn't even tell you which network the channel might be on
<kermiac_> yes, that is true... but whoever said that spammers need to be smart?
<kermiac_> it just seems to be advertising to me
<kermiac> don't you think it would be classified as advertising?
<maxb> I think it's sufficently borderline that it's unlikely to convince an admin to suspend the user
<kermiac> ok, fair enough maxb. nvm - I may be simply being overly sensitive to the issue due to the amount of spammers that we have come across over the last 2 weeks
<maxb> yes, it's been a bad fortnight, hasn't it :-/
<kermiac> yes, indeed it has :(
<kermiac> that may be the reason that this jumped out at me
<kermiac> to me it was screaming "I am yet another spammer"
<kermiac> thanks for the discussion maxb :)
<maxb> I'd suggest that unless they do something more objectionable, it's not worth the effort of trying to ask them not to :-)
<poolie> thumper: is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-hg/+bug/516758 the one you were refering to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516758 in bzr-hg "cython import fails with unicode and infinite recurson" [Medium,Triaged]
<thumper> poolie: yes
<patx> how would won get a canonical/launchpad/???? cloak? or do u have to be like an employee?
<mwhudson> patx: yes, it's an employee thing
<patx> oh ok :) thanks :)
<poolie> patx, see the discussion of cloaks on freenoden.te
<poolie> .net
<poolie> i think ubuntu members can get them too
<persia> Ubuntu Members can get cloaks, but not launchpad cloaks.
<persia> Depending on the number of external contributors, it might be interesting to investigate a bit, and maybe offer a cloak at some threshold of sustained contribution
<mrmcq2u> What does having a bug marked as invalid mean?
<persia> mrmcq2u: It usually means that someone decided that the bug isn't really a bug in some way.  Is there a specific bug that you want more information about?
<mrmcq2u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/275651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275651 in xorg "lg flatron l1715s" [Undecided,Invalid]
<persia> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses is recommended semantic application of the names, although some projects use them a little differently.
<persia> Ah, for that bug, #ubuntu-bugs is probably a more useful specific forum, just because the Ubuntu project is more likely to be familiar with bug policies for bugs in Ubuntu (but I'll try to answer here if it's obvious)
<mrmcq2u> cool
<persia> mrmcq2u: Looks like it got marked "Invalid" because you took too long to get back to the query (in the opinion of the triager).  Since another user "confirmed with 9.04", it maybe sensible to change that back to "Confirmed", but you can get a more authoritative answer in #ubuntu-bugs
<mrmcq2u> cool, thanks
<persia> mrmcq2u: Based on the dates in the report, you might also want to make sure it still happens with latest updates, etc. :)
<mrmcq2u> yup.. its still an issue
<persia> wgrant: Seems that there is a strong interest in getting bugs #55795 and #523093 fixed before implementing native-source-syncing, as otherwise there would be a regression in the production of the -changes mails, so it is worth fixing that first.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523093 in soyuz "private e-mail address gets stuffed into and published in changes file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523093
<persia> https://dev.launchpad.net/Ubuntu/InfrastructureNeeds seems to have a highlight of current status (the spec is quite old)
<wgrant> persia: Wouldn't the fix be to just stop clobbering Changed-By and store/present the copier elsewhere?
<persia> That'd be part 1.
<persia> Part 2 is about actually using data from the package, rather then random info in the LP DB.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But this is distro-related work, so it's never going to get done.
<persia> That might be why I'm asking you about it :)
<wgrant> persia: Did you talk to bigjools about it at all, or just distro people?
<persia> Just distro people.  I didn't catch bigjools.
<wgrant> persia: Also, how is sponsorship going to work with a native syncing workflow?
<wgrant> For merges we have MPs.
<wgrant> For syncs, there is nothing that seems to fit.
<persia> I haven't quite figured that out, but I'm thinking about it.
<wgrant> Still, it cannot be any worse than it is now.
<persia> On the other hand, I'm not sure that there's a lot of value in giving sponsor credit for syncs.
<persia> If the person did the work in Debian to make it a sync, they get changelog credit anyway (usually, or at least by bug reference), and if they didn't, I'm not sure they did that much.
<persia> The issue is more requesting that someone process syncs, but that can end up as bugs in the sponsor queue until we come up with something better.
<wgrant> persia: It needs to be recorded and displayed somewhere for accountability, though...
<persia> I don't have any issues with making the person who pressed the button accountable.
<persia> That doesn't make sense now, because there's only ~10 people with the button, but it would make sense with ~150 people.
<wgrant> So you don't care about crediting the requester of a sponsored sync, just the sponsor?
<persia> In the short term, not so much.
<persia> I think there is some value there, but I'm not convinced it's easy.
<wgrant> That's what I thought. Good.
<wgrant> Right, it's much harder.
<persia> I suppose that SyncSource could be extended to take an optional "requestor" argument, and we could expect sponsors to give credit when they thought it appropriate.
<persia> Err, syncSource
<wgrant> That's not necessary for an initial implementation, though.
<persia> Right.
<persia> Note that I did receive feedback that open access to "syncSources" was not preferable, and just to syncSource.
<persia> Or, no.  I'm misinterpreting +apidoc
<persia> But not enabling random folk to press the autosync button.
<wgrant> Was the discussion held on a public medium that I can review?
<persia> So, I think the issues are 44795, 523093, and that syncSource needs to push to the queue, rather than raw pocket-copy.
<wgrant> 55795, you mean?
<persia> Sorry, yes.
<wgrant> Plus permissions.
<persia> Right.
<wgrant> And announcement (but that probably goes along with the queue)
<persia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/22/#ubuntu-installer.txt has one snippet (from 19:10, but really from 19:29).  Most isn't reviewable.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I think +changelog is probably a lost cause.
<wgrant> I cannot see a way to make it much more sane (apart from not mangling changed-by, and not faking the final changelog line)
<persia> I agree, but cjwatson pointed out that we need to preserve the experience for -changes readers.  Any ideas there?
<wgrant> Well, that needs to be completely rewritten for copying from Debian.
<wgrant> Since the imported Debian uploads don't have changes files.
<wgrant> So Soyuz would have to learn to extract the necessary entries itself.
<persia> So that's actually a bit different than the +changelog bugs.
<plaes> hey.. I'm currently merge duplicte profiles, but I'm running into timeouts
<afranke> hi
<afranke> I'd like to report that an upstream bug watch doesn't work
<afranke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/523236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523236 in nautilus "Translation problem in Nautilus (French version): 21ère" [Low,Triaged]
<danilos> gmb, deryck: hi, can you help afranke with upstream bug watch?
<gmb> afranke: Thank you; we currently don't update bug watches against the Gnome Bugzilla because of issues with our bug watch updating code; we're working to resolve them.
<afranke> gmb: so should I just wait or update it manually?
<gmb> afranke: Feel free to update it manually; we don't have a timescale for it being fixed at the moment, unfortunately.
<afranke> and is there a bug report I can subscribe to?
<afranke> so that I know when this issue will be fixed
<gmb> afranke: There's no one bug report for the issue at the moment because there are several issues to fix.
<gmb> afranke: Bug 499113 and bug 491870 are the ones that need to be fixed before we can consider re-enabling gnome-bugs updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499113 in malone "Launchpad will sync comments and link back to all bug watches, even those not linked to a bug task" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491870 in malone "Use Twisted's thread support instead of the threading module in checkwatches" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491870
<gmb> afranke: Our set of bug for making bug watch updates reliable can be found here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bugs?field.tag=story-reliable-bug-syncing
<afranke> thanks gmb
<gmb> np
 * gmb  goes to grab lunch
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<joshuahoover> flacoste: do you know who the best person to contact about an lp api question?
<flacoste> joshuahoover: it depends
<persia> joshuahoover: Often just asking without highlighting in this channel gets a good response.
<flacoste> joshuahoover: usually, a developer related to the API in question
<flacoste> joshuahoover: so a bugs guy, for a bugs API question
<flacoste> joshuahoover: if it's just something general purpose in the library, than leonardr, gary or me are the people to ask
<joshuahoover> flacoste: i'm doing a searchTasks(assignee=None, omit_duplicates=True) against a project and get back all non-duplicate bugs, whether they have an assignee or not
<flacoste> joshuahoover: ok, that's a bug sepecific question, intellectronica, gmb, allenap, deryck, any of you can help joshuahoover with his question?
<joshuahoover> flacoste: thank you
 * intellectronica looks
<intellectronica> joshuahoover: can you please repeat the question?
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: sure! i'm trying to do the following call against a project: searchTasks(assignee=None, omit_duplicates=True)
<intellectronica> joshuahoover: oh, are you asking how to get only tasks that are unassigned?
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: yep
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: i always get back all the bugs regardless of whether assignee is there or not
<intellectronica> joshuahoover: right. the problem is that passing None is equivalent to not passing anything at all
<renderguy> Hi there.
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: ok, what should i pass in? :)
<intellectronica> what i'm trying to find out is if there's a way to specify that you only want unassigned bugs (like you can do with the search form)
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: ok, yeah, that's what i'd ideally want to do but if it's not possible right now, that's good to know too
<renderguy> Can someone point me at the instructions for uploading .deb files to a (personal) PPA?
<bigjools> renderguy: you can't upload .deb files, you need to upload source packages
 * renderguy has only used the Bazaar service so far.
<bigjools> http://help.launchpad.net/PPA has all the info
<renderguy> bigjools: So the building takes place on Launchpad instead?
<intellectronica> joshuahoover: looks like it isn't, which i think is a bug. let's see if there's a bug for it already and if not file one.
<bigjools> renderguy: yes
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: ah, ok...i'll check
<renderguy> bigjools: K, thanks for the URL.
<bigjools> renderguy: np - it guarantees that the binaries match the source you can see
<intellectronica> joshuahoover: as a workaround, i guess you'll need to iterate over the result and filter them
<thekorn> intellectronica, joshuahoover it's bug 274416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274416 in malone "launchpad api: searchTasks does not allow to search for 'Nobody' as assignee" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274416
<intellectronica> thekorn: thanks!
<joshuahoover> thekorn, intellectronica: thanks!
<intellectronica> joshuahoover: i'm not sure what is the best way to fix it exactly, but if you'd like to give it a try at some point i'll be glad to help, of course
<renderguy> Only a flying-visit, thanks again, laterz.
<intellectronica> i think that maybe we'll need to create a nobody person
<joshuahoover> intellectronica: ok, sounds good...thanks again for the quick response guys!
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> is anyone free on 25 Feb 1700 UTC to give a ppa session with me?
<shadeslayer> um 27 Feb
<shadeslayer> itll be the usual packages which are already in the archive and we can apt-get source them and then upload the current development ones to a PPA
<shadeslayer> by of course doing some changes here and there
<noodles775> shadeslayer: I'd love to on the 25th, but 27th might be difficult :/
<shadeslayer> noodles775: well 25th is a bit difficult for me :(
<shadeslayer> i could also do it on the 26th or the 28th
<shadeslayer> same time
<noodles775> shadeslayer: out of those options, the 27th is the most likely for me, I'm just not sure whether I'll be back in time. Either way, I'll be eagerly reading the irc log to see people's identified issues etc.!
<shadeslayer> noodles775: hmm.. ok
<shadeslayer> well if i dont get somebody confirmed,youre on
<lfaraone> hi, are branches that have been removed immediately deleted?
<lfaraone> flacoste: ^^
<flacoste> lfaraone: no, they are deleted by a background job
<lfaraone> flacoste: okay, how often does that run?
<flacoste> lfaraone: i don't know, abentley or rockstar might know
<lfaraone> flacoste: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/155035/comments/14 for what we want to recover.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155035 in software-properties "feature request: manually add apt mirror using adept" [Wishlist,In progress]
<rockstar> lfaraone, every 5 minutes.
<flacoste> lfaraone: it's gone, gone
<lfaraone> flacoste, rockstar, that's unfortunate :(
<james_w> codebounce?
<james_w> are all the losas sprinting?
<_Andrew> Is there a way to upload using sftp with dput? I'm using normal ftp but it stops working on the last 1k of the file
<james_w> seems to be back now
<bcurtiswx_> Hey could I get an LP admin to remove (or edit) comment #2 from bug #525410 as it contains a password
<ubottu> Bug 525410 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/525410 is private
<bcurtiswx_> flacoste: since you are mentioned in topic ^^
<flacoste> bcurtiswx_: it's a private bug, do we care?
<flacoste> bcurtiswx_: i cannot even see your password!
<flacoste> bcurtiswx_: otherwise, please file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and i'll assign to an OSA
<bcurtiswx_> flacoste: its private because it's an apport crash and can contain a password.. this one does and I can't edit/delete comments.. Apport made a comment with a part of the stacktrace that includes the users password.  Not meaning to sound rude, but in this case you should care.
<bcurtiswx_> flacoste: it's my duty as a bug traigers to make these reports public ASAP so it gets the right attention
<bcurtiswx_> flacoste: i will file the question, I hope it can get resolved soon.. Thanks for your time too :D
<flacoste> bcurtiswx_: understood, we have some limited OSA availability this week, so i don't have an ETA for it to be done
<flacoste> bcurtiswx_: but i'll put it in the appropriate queue
<bcurtiswx_> flacoste: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/102185
<flacoste> bcurtiswx_: thans
<bcurtiswx_> flacoste: and thank you as well
<gregcoit> is it possible for folks to grab just a part of a trunk?  (ie: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pantheon-developers/projectmercury/trunk/files/head%3A/bcfg2/ )
<gregcoit> or, rather, what do I need to do so folks can grab just the bcfg2 dir
<thumper> gregcoit: I *think* so
<thumper> gregcoit: I believe it will still download the entire history, but only build a tree for what you ask for
<thumper> gregcoit: ask on #bzr as I don't know the syntax
<gregcoit> ok, but I think this is more of a launchpad question: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pantheon-developers/projectmercury/trunk/files/head%3A/bcfg2/".
<gregcoit> I have to figure out what to change on launchpad to allow folks to grab just that dir
<thumper> gregcoit: yeah, that isn't the branch
<gregcoit> (also tried bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pantheon-developers/projectmercury/trunk/bcfg2/ and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pantheon-developers/projectmercury/bcfg2/
<thumper> gregcoit: the branch is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pantheon-developers/projectmercury/trunk
<thumper> gregcoit: the /files is part of the loggerhead traversal
<gregcoit> thumper: so /files woulnd't be in the bzr command, right?
<thumper> gregcoit: right
<gregcoit> so, there's no way to grab just the bcfg2 dir unless I make it a seperate branch, right?
<thumper> gregcoit: I don't know
<gregcoit> is that more of a bzr question?
 * thumper asks on #bzr
<newz2000> Hi, is there a way to create a template for new bugs on a project? So basically a set of questions or suggestions for what information to put into a bug report
<lifeless> yes
 * newz2000 has searched the help and is not finding such a way
<gregcoit> thumper: I'll look at views.  what I have is code on launchpad that folks will want to d/l - to make it easy, I want them to be able to d/l specific dirs to specific places on their system
<gregcoit> lifeless: ^
<thumper> gregcoit: they'll still need to download the entire branch
<gregcoit> oh, hmm
<thumper> gregcoit: but they may then create views on that branch in particular locations
<lifeless> gregcoit: if you have separate things, make them separate brnaches
<lifeless> gregcoit: if its one thing that installs components into different places, can I interest you in a build system like autotools/cmake/setup.py/...
<gregcoit> well, they are both part of our project, they just have different locations on the client computers.
<lifeless> gregcoit: how closely connected are these two things?
<gregcoit> lifeless: i think the reason we haven't done that is we'd like folks to be able to bzr update
<gregcoit> lifeless: not very close....
<gregcoit> we could have them bzr update then autotools/cmake/setup.py/...
<lifeless> gregcoit: if they aren't very close, I'd really suggest treating them as separate projects
<lifeless> gregcoit: could someone in principle deliver a reimplementation of just one of these components?
<gregcoit> lifeless: very much so
<gregcoit> lifeless: they will likely be updated by us at differnt intervals from each other
<lifeless> then to me, you have a project group, two code bases.
<lifeless> so you should have two projects in launchpad, and separate branches
<gregcoit> lifeless: I think that's the way to go - thanks for helping me think through this!
<lifeless> de nada
<gregcoit> thumper: thanks to you too!
<thumper> gregcoit: sure, np
<gregcoit> does launchpad allow for more than one branch to be associated with a project?
<gregcoit> or are project and branch basically the same thing?
<mwhudson> gregcoit: no, you can have thousands of branches for a project
<gregcoit> ahh, cool - that works for us then!
<mwhudson> gregcoit: you argue that maybe "project" and "*trunk* branch" should have a nearly 1-1 relationshop
<gregcoit> mwhudson: ok. that works well for us - thanks!!!
<mwhudson> gregcoit: np
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
#launchpad 2010-02-24
<gregcoit> back to the beginning - is it common to have a trunk branch for devel and then "push" to another branch for stable?
<gregcoit> or a branch called "trunk"
<gregcoit> rather
<gregcoit> what I'm tryiong to get to is: at least 2 branchs in a project - and each branch should have development and stable
<gregcoit> so that one can remote bzr the stable to use or devel for development and testing
<gregcoit> but I can't use "trunk" fpr development of both code projects
<gregcoit> since their in the same "launchpad" project
<gregcoit> er, s/their/they're/
<persia> gregcoit: Consider four branches: stable-release, stable-trunk, trunk, and experimental.
<persia> gregcoit: You may be able to skip stable-release as a separate branch by using release tags in some way (I'm not actually sure, nor a bzr expert)
<gregcoit> persia: 4 for each of the 2 code branches?
<persia> No, four total, plus however many extras come from external contributors.
<wgrant> Why do you want two branches each with development and stable branches?
<wgrant> Normal practice is to have a trunk branch and nother one for each maintained release series.
<gregcoit> our project has 2 parts drupal profile files and bcfg2 configuration files
<wgrant> Ah.
<gregcoit> yeah - it's making my head hurt
<lifeless> persia: what is stable-trunk for ?
<gregcoit> and the reason we want them in seperate branches is they live in different places on clients servers and we want them to be able to bzr update to get changes from us
<persia> lifeless: To work around my lack of understanding of releases and tags :)
<lifeless> persia: I still don't see the use case
<lifeless> gregcoit: why not just have two lp projects?
<lifeless> thing-drupal and thing-bcfg2
<gregcoit> while development of drupal and bcfg2 is differnt, the releases are tied...
<persia> lifeless: One may want to get the latest stable release as a bzr tree, rather than the current state of candidate patches for the next bugfix update release.
<lifeless> persia: that would excuse stable-release. I asked about stable-trunk
<lifeless> persia: (as for tags - 'bzr commit --tag foo' adds a tag at commit time; also 'bzr tag -r foo bar' adds a tag later)
<persia> lifeless: stable-trunk is for the set of candidate patches for the next bugfix update release.
<lifeless> persia: I don't understand that
<lifeless> persia: I suspect you are thinking about this as a distro person not an upstream, but we're discussing upstream workflow
<persia> lifeless: So, I release 1.1 and work starts on 1.2, but there are bugs in 1.1, so I'm preparing a 1.1.1, and want a branch for 1.1.1 stuff prior to 1.1.1 release.
<lifeless> persia: there is no guarantee you won't need the 1.1.1 branch after you release 1.2
<lifeless> persia: so calling it stable-trunk is both insufficient and confusing. Call it '1.1.1'
<gregcoit> ok, can I make a project called thing, and then 2 more called thing-bcfg2 and thing-profiles and make them *part* of project thing?  And if so, can I list releases of thing-bcfg2 and thing-profiles in project thing?
<lifeless> persia: or 1.1.dev
<gregcoit> which is the main project?
<lifeless> gregcoit: there are project groups; they need a help contact to create them
<gregcoit> er, no ? on that last statement
<lifeless> and yes, you can then make multiple projects part of the one group, and releases done in each sub ting show up on the group rss feed etc
<lifeless> so you'd have a group 'thing', two projects 'thing-foo' and 'thing-bar'
<gregcoit> oh, i make a group
<gregcoit> I see
<wgrant> Reading the earlier discussion (with differing release schedules), two projects in a project group seems like the way to go.
<gregcoit> and teams can be part of the group?
<lifeless> teams are orthogonal to all of this
<gregcoit> gotcha
<persia> lifeless: That's better nomenclature, yes.
<lifeless> you can assign management teams to the group and they will flow down to the projects; or you can have completely separate teams. Whatever you want.
<gregcoit> can groups be part of another group?
<lifeless> persia: so, I would say - 'trunk', '$release-dev' as branches
<wgrant> A project group cannot be part of another project group.
<wgrant> A team can be a part of another team, though.
<lifeless> with releases merged into trunk and their tags preserved
<gregcoit> hmm, that's hard - we're a part of group drupal already
<gregcoit> or rather group drupal-projects
<lifeless> well, then you shouldn't have any issue.
<lifeless> both your releases will show up in the drupal feed.
<gregcoit> if I make 2 projects only, right?
<lifeless> [meta] I would like project groups to be more like tags and less like containers.
<persia> lifeless: Indeed, that's better.
<lifeless> gregcoit: yes. Which seems to fit your dev process needs.
<gregcoit> rather than try to make this work with just one project
<wgrant> lifeless: Project groups need to die and be replaced with tags.
<gregcoit> ok, i'll talk to the boss about 2 projects
<gregcoit> thanks again guys for helping me think this through
<Saviq> hi all, sorry for a stupid question... how do I link a bug on LP to an external bugzilla that is registered on LP?
<lifeless> Saviq: 'affects product', paste the url in the field
<Saviq> yeah, just found it
<Saviq> thanks
<keithy> I just did a commit to launchpad and it went into the wrong repository branch
<poolie> ok
<keithy> here is what launchpad says I should use to psuh
<keithy> lp:~smalltalkers/cuis/class-comments
<poolie> k
<keithy> oh it did go to the right place... in that case
<keithy> what does this mean
<keithy> bzr push lp:~smalltalkers/cuis/class-comments --use-existing-dir
<keithy> Using default stacking branch /~smalltalkers/cuis/docs at lp-64613584:///~smalltalkers/cuis
<keithy> Created new stacked branch referring to /~smalltalkers/cuis/docs.
<lifeless> keithy: it's a slightly nerdy message
<lifeless> it means that a mini-repository has been created at lp:~smalltalkers/cuis/class-comments - so its a lot smaller and faster to push
<lifeless> but if you wanted to back it up with (say) rsync, you'd need to also grab lp:/~smalltalkers/cuis as well
<wgrant> Basically it means that the new branch is going to share the stacking branch's revisions, so you only have to upload the data that is specific to the new branch.
<keithy> aarg
<lifeless> keithy: it is a good thing
<keithy> I only put docs there as aplaceholder to get rid of the banner asking for a trunk
<lifeless> keithy: so you have the real deal ready now ?
<keithy> since I dont have a single trunk
<lifeless> keithy: if so, just bzr push --overwrite lp:cuis
<wgrant> keithy: Why don't you have a single trunk?
<keithy> when you nominate a repo for trunk, it doesnt show up in the list of branches any morre
<wgrant> It does. It just shows up at the top with a shorter name (normally lp:<PROJECT>)
<keithy> so I mad an inocuous dummy up just to get rid of the baneer
<keithy> yes but if I named it in such a way as to declare its purpose
<keithy> that name has gone
<keithy> I am working in a smalltalk image
<wgrant> Is there a single branch of cuis that is where the main development happens?
<lifeless> keithy: a trunk is a social convention
<wgrant> If not, why not?
<keithy> and exporting slices of code into branches for others to import if they want to
<lifeless> wgrant: he probably has 'micro projects'
<keithy> wgrant no
<keithy> lots of micro projects
<lifeless> wgrant: to make up an lp term for it
<keithy> and any branch is an optional build
<wgrant> Why are they all in the one project, then?
<lifeless> wgrant: orthogonal elements of a system, classes, traits, etc each of which is tiny and not a branch of the greater whole
<keithy> well I doubt you want me to open 700 projects
<lifeless> keithy: I don't think we'd care, actually.
<keithy> and if I did, I couldnt see a listing of them all on one page
<lifeless> if they were in a  project group you could, though it might blow sinzui's mind :)
<keithy> 6 projects is enough to be going on with
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> anyhow, for the record, 700 gardened projects would be noticed, but its not huge
<keithy> cuis, and cuis-packages, pharo pharo-packages etc
<lifeless> its certainly not that much data on disk, in and of itself - a few MB
<keithy> I will leave importing squeaksource until tomorrow ;-)
<keithy> lifeless: do you work at canonical?
<lifeless> yes
<keithy> ah ic
<poolie> keithy: i think you should get the licence stuff sorted before you put a lot of time into this
<poolie> clearly squeak is open source in spirit
<swarna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/utilities/rocketfuel-setup is not opening
<lifeless> swarna: #launchpad-dev please
<keithy> poolie: I am using cuis rather than squeak, cut down less stuff MIT licence
<keithy> the discussion about squeak is only because of the natural parallel, and I want to pull code out of it
<jussi01> morning all
<wgrant> Evening jussi01.
<jussi01> wgrant: just the man Im after...
<wgrant> Are you here about the massive spam you probably got?
<jussi01> wgrant: no, well, kinda
<jussi01> Ive changed all the teams to self renew, is it possible to now send out an invite to renew?
<wgrant> I suspect that another warning message will be sent out tomorrow saying that, but I'm not quite sure.
 * wgrant tries.
<wgrant> Yes, tomorrow everyone should get the same email as today, except it will tell them that they can renew it themselves.
<wgrant> But most people will probably ignore it, since it's so similar.
<wgrant> There is no other facility to send such a message, except for "Contact this team"
<micahg> why are there builders idle when jobs are queued up?
<jussi01> wgrant: thats fine. thanks for the help, as long as it send the correct one tomorrow.
<wgrant> micahg: Is bug.
<wgrant> micahg: I'll poke somebody about in an hour when they appear.
<micahg> :), thanks
<wgrant> It failed last night too for the first time in weeks, but this is a different type of failure.
<micahg> wgrant: I'm going to sleep, just hoping builds are done in 6 or 7 hours :)
<wgrant> micahg: They should be, as long as the queue doesn't get too much deeper.
<rowinggolfer> morning folks.
<rowinggolfer> Is it possible for the owner of a ppa to get any feedback on how many subscribers the ppa has?
<rowinggolfer> or how many times a package has been dl'd?
<bigjools> rowinggolfer: not yet but we have a plan
<rowinggolfer> bigjools: excellent news.
<wgrant> This has been a popular question this week.
<rowinggolfer> I was asking the canonical bods about this at scale
<rowinggolfer> they pointed me in this direction
<rowinggolfer> I ask because I have packaged git pitivi in a ppa, and would love to convince the lead dev that this was a worthwhile venture.
<bigjools> there were a few people interested in this so some of them might start coding it
<rowinggolfer> great.
<rowinggolfer> I presume the info will be added under the PPA activity header, where sole information currently is "5 updates this month"etc..
<bigjools> not sure yet, that needs to be talked over and designed
<wgrant> It'll more than likely first be exposed over the API. No UI has been thought much about yet.
<noodles775> We did always plan for some info to be there in the PPA activity portlet, but yes, first via the API...
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: wgrant has some branches in progress for the backend work, I hope we'll get time to work on the UI once they're done.
<rowinggolfer> noodles775: wgrant - much appreciated. good work.
<persia> bigjools: Would you have time time to talk about native-source-sync ?
<bigjools> persia: not much, is it quick?
<persia> Possibly not.  wgrant and I were discussing the status over the past couple days with an eye towards trying to make it move forward.
<persia> It was thought that you might know more about it than others.
<bigjools> quite possibly :)
<persia> Another time also works for the discussion.
<bigjools> what TZ are you in these days?
<persia> I'm shifty, but prefer large positive values.
<persia> So early EU times is likely best.
<bigjools> persia: ok, so I'll try for something tomorrow or Friday morning EU
<persia> bigjools: OK.  I have a pending engagement at one of those times (not confirmed which yet), but if we're lucky we'll pick the same one :)
<persia> Otherwise next week maybe?
<bigjools> yeah no worries
<persia> Excellent.  Thanks.
<bigjools> heads up to you and wgrant though, it's not easy because we need to do a load of change log fixing first
<wgrant> Yeah, we worked that much out.
<bigjools> bug 139162 bug 55795 bug 247456
<persia> Yeah, we figured out that much, and looked at the bugs for it.  Our conclusion was that Soyuz needed to grow the ability to extract the changelogs from the packages, because we don't have .changes files for syncs from Debian.
<wgrant> Announcements are going to be seriously awkward, because there's no PackageUpload for the SPR, and so also no changes file...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139162 in soyuz "Store the pristine debian/changelog for each SourcePackageRelease" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247456 in soyuz "changelog listing are incomplete and/or undiscoverable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247456
<bigjools> persia: right
<persia> There was another bug about exposing private addresses that we saw as well that ought be hit in that list.
<persia> bug #523093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523093 in soyuz "private e-mail address gets stuffed into and published in changes file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523093
<bigjools> yeah that's a new one
<persia> OK.  Sounds like we're roughly on the right track then.  Catch you when you have real time :)
 * bigjools wonders what that is .... :/
<persia> heh
<shadeslayer> hi anyone who would like to give a quick how to use PPA's with me on 27th feb 1700 UTC?
<rowinggolfer> shadeslayer: what's your target audience - folks pushing packages, or end-users adding as a repo?
<shadeslayer> rowinggolfer: people pushing their own packages
<rowinggolfer> where are you going to do this - on here?
<shadeslayer> rowinggolfer: in #ubuntu-classroom
<rowinggolfer> shadeslayer: family permitting, I'll be there
<shadeslayer> rowinggolfer: ok.. thanks ill just inform dholbach :)
<rowinggolfer> not sure I'll be much use
<rowinggolfer> :(
<shadeslayer> rowinggolfer: well how long have been using PPA's?
<rowinggolfer> about 6 months
<rowinggolfer> but I have automated a lot of it, and promptly forgotten much
<shadeslayer> rowinggolfer: hehe... well can you please brush up a bit... i just need someone who can help me if theres a error i cannot resolve :)
<rowinggolfer> ok.
<rowinggolfer> I'll be there unless my wife has plans.
<shadeslayer> although ive been using ppa's for a month...
<rowinggolfer> I am passionate about ppas
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> :D
<rowinggolfer> I wish more upstream projects would use them
<rowinggolfer> a great way to get beta testers
<shadeslayer> well unless anybody else is absolutely free,rowinggolfer youre confirmed :)
<shadeslayer> rowinggolfer: do you have a launchpad id?
<rowinggolfer> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~rowinggolfer
<rowinggolfer> is it there?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i was just dispatching a mail to a ML...
<lfaraone> nhandler: unfortunately, PROJECTS was rejected upstream: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26576
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26576 in General "Add a new field to xdg-user-dirs" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<DaveDavenport> can I merge a proposed patch via launchpad?
<beuno> DaveDavenport, no, you need to merge yourself
<DaveDavenport> aah
<DaveDavenport> to bad
<DaveDavenport> how can I assign a commit to a specific user
<DaveDavenport> (sorry bzr noob)
<james_w> DaveDavenport: --author
<DaveDavenport> thx
<PandaDogCat> Hi guys
<cbx33> ahhh that's better
<cbx33> so many familiar nicks
<cbx33> So, guys, if someone wanted to run their own instance of launchpad, from the dev code, is the a tag/branch that is stable? - or have we not reached that kind of level yet for standard users?
<mars> cbx33, I don't know if there is a tag or anything, but I can say that whatever revision is currently on edge has passed the entire test suite - all 23,000+ tests.
<cbx33> woh ok!
 * cbx33 has edge access
<cbx33> so is what is on edge, what is in the repo?
<mars> cbx33, we do continuous deployment, so edge is trunk.  When we deploy to production, we just roll out whatever is on edge.
<cbx33> ok
<mars> cbx33, https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadReleases
<cbx33> mars got time for a quick pm?
<mars> cbx33, sure
<cbx33> ping sinzui
<sinzui> hi cbx33
<cbx33> sinzui, got time for a quick pm?
<sinzui> I am in a meeting at the moment. maybe in 30 minutes
<cbx33> ok great
<sinzui> cbx33: edge is the devel branch, changes arrive once a day
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> sinzui, I have other questions, mars told me to ping ya!
<cbx33> :)
<cbx33> so I'll talk to ya in a bit
<mars> bad day for code imports.  Lots of people submitting password-protected repos, which we can't process :(
<cbx33> when the docs say the source tree is 280Mb
<cbx33> then they say it may take a couple of hours to get everything
<cbx33> which is right?
<cbx33> i know it's dependant on net connection - mines about 8Mb
<cbx33> 8MB/s
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> 8Mb/s
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> brain went wonky
<mars> cbx33, it will take 3? hours.  It helps if you have a Launchpad user set up already.  Auth access is faster than anon access.
<mars> cbx33, are you using rocketfuel-setup?
<cbx33> well i was going to yes
<cbx33> I do have LP access
<mars> good
<cbx33> if i look at the source at lp.net i see the build number - is there a way to pull this revision number
<mars> cbx33, by the way, you may want to jump onto #launchpad-dev.  That is where most of the people who have a successful local setup hang out.
<cbx33> to ensure stability?
<mars> cbx33, you can probably edit the RF script to pull what you want.  it is pretty straight forward.
<mars> RF script == rocketfuel-setup
<cbx33> ya
<cbx33> I got that
<davidstrauss_> MemoryError: https://code.launchpad.net/~economist-magic/economist-magic/sprint
<qense> nigelb: I think I've found the bug in your code snippet.
<qense> You were looking for a bug, weren't you?
<davidstrauss_> mars: I'm getting a MemoryError on https://code.launchpad.net/~economist-magic/economist-magic/sprint
<nigelb> qense: more or less.  It wasn't working
<nigelb> qense: how do I correct it?
<qense> nigelb: correct the function name ( valules should become values) and at line 15 change mask_value to mask_string
<nigelb> qense: hm, I'm doing something fundamentally wrong.  It still isn't working
<qense> nigelb: What error message are you getting?
<nigelb> qense: its not an error, apport is not showing the gconf file
<qense> maybe you're filtering everything
<qense> nigelb: I'm not that familiar with regexes, I would suggest you to ask someone else about that.
<nigelb> qense: ah, I had made a mistake, now I can see the report
<nigelb> but only thing the filter isn't working
<qense> I'm afraid I can't help you a lot with that
<nigelb> qense: np :)
<mars> sinzui, any idea what is up with the MemoryError that davidstrauss is getting on his +sprint page ^?
<SEJeff> Is there a way to download old builds from a ppa from the launchpad ppa? For example from somewhere like: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=thunderbird-3.0&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=karmic
<SEJeff> It says "No files published for this package" and I'm not seeing how to download the debs short of clicking "view all builds" and wading through everything.
<bigjools> SEJeff: yes open the triangle on the left but if it's too old the files are deleted
<SEJeff> bigjools, How long are those old files kept?
<bigjools> officially 7 days but there's another 7 day lag on top of that "just in case"
<bigjools> that's 7 days after they're superseded or deleted
<SEJeff> bigjools, Perfect
<bigjools> cool
<sinzui> davidstrauss: I am looking into the issue how did you get to that link because I can see that the URL is wrong
<sinzui> oh...
<davidstrauss> sinzui: private branch
<sinzui> davidstrauss: I see I misunderstood I was thinking your team had registered a sprint, but this is a branch.
<sinzui> thumper: abentley: davidstrauss is having an branch/code issue with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~economist-magic/economist-magic/sprint
<abentley> davidstrauss, hi.
<abentley> losa: could you please sync /x/launchpad.net-logs/scripts/loganberry-bzrsyncd/scan_branches.log ?
<mars> abentley, they may be offline, sprinting
<abentley> mars, or EODed, but I thought I'd try.
<davidstrauss> abentley: hi (just saw your earlier note)
<davidstrauss> abentley: Hope all is well in Toronto. :-)
<abentley> davidstrauss, things are good here.  mars pointed out your MemoryError.
<abentley> davidstrauss, unfotunately, I don't think I can debug it until tomorrow, because I don't have access to the right logs.
<davidstrauss> abentley: There's no rush. I'm just pushing things to LP in preparation for switching this client to Bazaar.
<abentley> davidstrauss, cool.  I'll let you know what we find out.
<davidstrauss> abentley: Thanks.
<kklimonda> why is there such a big delay between changes to the bug and emails being send? :/
<beuno> kklimonda, there's a 5 minute window to group changes into one email
<beuno> instead of sending out, say, 10 for 10 changes in a row
<mars> beuno, neat, I did not know that (but I did wonder how the grouping took place :)
<beuno> mars, it may be 4 minutes
<beuno> I forget  :)
<rioch> is it possible for me to close bugs/blueprints in the comment to a commit?
<beuno> rioch, not at the moment, no
<rioch> beuno: sounds like it will be one day?
<beuno> rioch, we'd like that feature
<beuno> but it hasn't been scheduled yet
<rioch> ell I can wait. I've been doing it manually and always wondered. I look forward to seeing it.
<cnd> I'm hosting a project and I've decided the best way to manage things is to split the source code between branches, one being the source code and the other being the debian directory overlay
<cnd> I've got the source code hosted in lp already
<cnd> I tried to add a new branch for the debian dir overlay
<lifeless> whats the package name you build
<cnd> but I got an error about how the source code branch and the new debian branch have different rich-root support
<cnd> lifeless: rinput
<cnd> I'm wondering if I'm going about this the right way
<lifeless> then you probably want to be pushing to lp:~cnd/ubuntu/lucid/rinput/packaging
<lifeless> but I would suggest not using an overly
<cnd> lifeless: what do you suggest?
<lifeless> instead use a branch with the debian dir added
<lifeless> and use bzr builddeb to import releases etc so you can build from the branch
<cnd> lifeless: doesn't that just make things more difficult when you have to maintain two separate branches of the same source?
<cnd> lifeless, I'm the upstream maintainer and I'm trying to be the debian packaging maintainer
<cnd> I started with bzr bd, but transitioning from it to proper debian packaging is giving me headaches
<lifeless> bzr bd is proper packaging
<lifeless> and no, it doesn't make it harder
<lifeless> see the ubuntu distributed development wiki pages in the ubuntu wiki
<cnd> I'm probably not going about it right, because I've been maintaining it as a native package
<lifeless> http://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2009/12/19/debianising-with-bzr-builddeb/
<lifeless> that blog post may help as well
<cnd> maybe I need to be maintaining it differently using bzr bd
<lifeless> its a little stale, there is now a dh_make command; I should test and blog that/
<cnd> lifeless, does your blog post method import all the sources into a new bzr branch?
<lifeless> no
<cnd> lifeless: so what ends up in the new bzr branch exactly?
<lifeless> it brings in the debian packaging on top of an existing branch; so you start by making the new branch off of your release
<lifeless> cnd: everything
<cnd> lifeless: ok, if it's everything then that includes the source code too right?
<lifeless> cnd: yes, thats rather the point ;)
<cnd> ok, so the reason this is better than a debian overlay is that there is no synchronization issues between the debian dir and the upstream I'm guessing?
<lifeless> its better because you can just branch it to build it, you don't need the separate tarball (it can be reconstructed). Its all in one place, so there is no chance of losing the tarball. You can merge changes rather than patching.
<cnd> lifeless: so with this approach is there just one branch, or two (upstream source and packaged source)?
<cnd> the reason I'm asking these questions is that I want to pick the best option for me being that I'm upstream AND maintainer
<cnd> not just wanting to be maintainer
<cnd> that's why I don't want two branches with the same source code that I have to sync up between all the time
<lifeless> two branches
<lifeless> cnd: you could do it with one if you really wanted
<lifeless> cnd: but the debian (and ubuntu) build system are rather heavily predicated on the idea of upstream doing 'releases'
<lifeless> and unless *every commit* is a new release, with changelog, tarball, release notes etc, you'll find it a lot easier to have two separate things.
<lifeless> note that you can totally automatically build a new package as a point update against a previous release, using a small amount of scripting
<cnd> lifeless: agreed. I'll try out your bzr bd method from the blog just to play with it at least
<cnd> thanks
<lifeless> james_w in #ubuntu-motu is the author of bzr bd; he or I or others there can help
<MTecknology> If lpia fails to build but amd64 and i386 do build, will it still publish and just lack the lpia?
<cnd> lifeless: I'm trying to run bzr bd -S, but it's complaining about not being able to find rinputd_1.0.3.orig.tar.gz in the parent directory, even though it's there
<cnd> any ideas what could be going wrong?
<cnd> lifeless: I had to put it in ../build-dir, I don't remember having to do that in the past...
<cnd> oh well
<lifeless> cnd: #ubuntu-motu is a better channel to discuss this
<lifeless> MTecknology: yes
<cnd> lifeless: ok
<MTecknology> lifeless: thanks
#launchpad 2010-02-25
<squeak5> hi is it possible to rename junk
<keithy> lets try that question again
<keithy> is it possible to have some other name for +junk
<keithy> i.e. stuff for the groups use
<keithy> that is non project specific
<poolie> keithy, squeak5, at the moment no
<lifeless> not at the moment
<poolie> just register a project
<keithy> k
<keithy> lol another one!
<keithy> ty
* ChanServ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<MTecknology> I just copied my packages from own ppa to another and it seems that it'si386 and lpia but not amd64... how can I see if that's teh case?
<MTecknology> nevermind - I found it
<_Andrew> I'm trying to copy my package over to jaunty however I get the following error "The following source cannot be copied: * cegui 0.7.1~ogredev2 in hardy (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)"
<_Andrew> https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev/+packages
<_Andrew> Anyone know what I've done wrong?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> you have to use unique version numbers if you do a source copy, because the rebuild will collide
<wgrant> Not quite.
<wgrant> That error mesage mans you tried to copy some binaries over an existing set.
 * lifeless deferrs
<wgrant> _Andrew: Where are you copying from?
<_Andrew> I tick "cegui - 0.7.1~ogredev2" in my ppa from the hardy series and select jaunty, copy binaries
<wgrant> Er. that error shouldn't be possible for intra-archive copies, unless your PPA is already in a bad state.
 * wgrant looks.
<wgrant> Your PPA is indeed in a bad state :/
<_Andrew> oh :(
<wgrant> Notice the two instances of 0.7.1~ogredev2 -- the original one with sucessful i386 and amd64 builds, but a failed lpia build; and the second one with just a successful lpia build.
<wgrant> It should have rejected that copy attempt.
<wgrant> You should never have been allowed to copy it to intrepid.
<_Andrew> Also this is something weird
<_Andrew> My build for lpia never failed before but now it says the package libicu-dev for lpia is gone which libboost depends on
<_Andrew> Did libicu-dev for lpia disappear?
<kris928> I am applying a patch to an existing package from another PPA and attempting to then submit the new package source to my own ppa. Do I need to specify any dependencies on the other PPA?
<kris928> I'm guessing no, unless the other package had dependencies on things only available in the original PPA
<wgrant> _Andrew: That's interesting. I suspect it was a transient issue, since Hardy should just about never be broken.
<wgrant> _Andrew: I've identified the bug which caused the bad data, so you should now fix your PPA. The easiest way is to just upload a new version to Hardy, wait for it build on all three archs, and then copy to Intrepid and Jaunty.
<wgrant> With any luck lpia will succeed this time.
 * wgrant files the bug.
<_Andrew> thanks
<kris928> is there anyways to estimate the time until a package starts building?
<wgrant> kris928: You'll see an estimate if you click on the architecture name in the "Build Status" column.
<kris928> wgrant, thanks
<tlyu> where should i check for updates on the state of debbugs synchronization?
<_Andrew> wgrant, I haven't tried but I think the actual lpia package is missing from ubuntu repo. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libicu-dev
<persia> There's a bunch of different bits to that: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/debian-bug-import-continuous-imports https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/debian-bug-import-on-demand https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/upstream-bug-searching-and-filing
<_Andrew> Not sure why, maybe it's not valid
<persia> In gutsy through intrepid there was a lot of ugly substvars stuff done with lpia which may well have broken a number of packages that weren't in the Ubuntu MID flavour.
<wgrant> _Andrew: Urgh. OK, try copying from Intrepid to Jaunty instead.
<tlyu> persia: thanks. i should have been more specific... remote bug watches for Debian aren't updating automatically. is there something tracking the status of that issue? also, i can't seem to view the wiki page for debian-bug-import-continuous-imports.
<persia> Ah, looks like the page for debian-bug-import-continuous-imports is on the old server.  You'd have to get someone with access to get it out.  Wait for a help contact.
<persia> I don't know about any issue with updating: I just noticed those URLs when looking for something else.  Maybe someone else knows.
<philien> Hi where can I become an Ubuntu devloper ?
<poolie> philien: try in #ubuntu-motu
<MTecknology> how do I format dput to put to different PPA's ?
<cody-somerville> dput ppa:<team>/<ppa name> <changesfile>
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: oh, I must have named mine "ppa" then - thanks
<GaryvdM> Hi. This page says my ppa upload is going to build in 6 hours: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-beta-ppa/+archive/ppa/+build/1530274
<GaryvdM> Is that real, and how come such a long wait?
<persia> That's an estimate that can be off by several hundred percent, depending on a wide variety of conditions.
<persia> (but is usually roughly accurate)
<persia> Why is because there's lots of jobs in the queue, some of which are estimated to be long-building, and so not many buildds today :https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> GaryvdM: Lots of the builders are currently being used for other purposes.
<wgrant> I've no idea when they'll be back.
<GaryvdM> ok thanks.
<persia> Err, "not so many" rather than "so not many".  No implication between long build queues and small numbers of buildds was intended.
<wgrant> persia: There is an implication between them. Just not the way you said it.
<GaryvdM> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders is interesting.  It makes one realize that there is alot going on behind the scenes.
<wgrant> GaryvdM: There are normally around 17 builders for each of the PPA architectures.
<wgrant> There will soon be lots more.
<wgrant> But now there are only four.
<GaryvdM> Rather then just dput and a .deb magically pops
<GaryvdM> *pops out
<wgrant> There's a lot of code and computing power hidden behind everything.
<GaryvdM> :-)
<albertca> Hi!
<albertca> Since yesterday I'm having problems uploading a file of almost 40 Mb
<albertca> I've tried it about 5 times but it returns:
<albertca> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." when it has finished
<albertca> is there anything I can do?
<dnjl> hi. what happens with the builders - there are so many jobs on so few builders, but many others are idling. Atm i have to wait a whole working day! :(
<dnjl> 12h now
<persia> dnjl: There are two separate classes of buildds: distribution buildds and PPA buildds.  The distribution buildds are mostly idle because of the upcoming milestone release (should be in the next 24 hours or so), so people are not uploading to Ubuntu (and LP doesn't currently build for any other distributions).
<persia> The PPA buildds seem to be very low in number today.  They may grow or shrink in the future.
<persia> But most of the distribution buildds are for other architectures anyway, so wouldn't help populate your PPA even if your job was dispatched there.
<dnjl> yes is see
<bigjools> the PPA builders are usually only borrowed for short periods
<dnjl> but the ppa builders are really low in number - to low i think
<bigjools> they get pooled in the build farm when not being otherwised used
<bigjools> they are not strictly PPA builders
<dnjl> bigjools: just for info, are these non-x86 builders really non-x86 machines or are these emulations?
<bigjools> I don't know
<dnjl> k :)
<bigjools> they run Xen, that's all I know :)
<wgrant> The non-x86 builders are not emulated.
<wgrant> nor do they use Xen.
<wgrant> They are the real thing.
<dnjl> oh, wow
<persia> Well, for some value of real.  I remember a bug once that one of the i386 buildds was actually x86_64 (and some code inspected too closely during build).
<lifeless> they are all x86_64 I believe
<persia> They are?  Didn't used to be.
<lifeless> possibly not installed as such
<persia> Well, no, the i386 buildds are installed as i386.  I just thought some of the processors were real i386 (i686 actually).
<wgrant> The non-x86 builders are the real arch.
<wgrant> The x86 machines vary.
<dnjl> does someone now if its planned to provide such non-x86 builders for ppa builds?
<dnjl> know
<lifeless> dnjl: we already do, but only for arches which virtualise properly.
<persia> dnjl: It essentially depends on porting Xen right now.  If you have hardware for the other architectures and time for a project, it'd be welcome.
 * persia would especially like to see it for sparc and powerpc
<persia> (well, and armel, but there exists no useful server hardware in retail channels, so it's pointless right now)
<dnjl> persia: i thought as much :)
<lifeless> dnjl: specifically, we're not putting effort ourselves into fixing xen or kvm for these platforms
<lifeless> dnjl: if someone else were to do so, we could look at expanding PPA builds.
<persia> lifeless: Is KVM now considered sufficient?  I thought Xen was a requirement.
<lifeless> persia: wgrant or another soyuz head will know more; AFAIK it just needs a solid VM layer.
<dnjl> sure, its not really your job - as far I see xen-arm is under progress
<lifeless> and we used xen atm; if someone had kvm-arm or whatever working, I doubt adapting the setup and teardown scripts would be very hard.
<persia> Well, but there's no available hardware, so that doesn't matter so much.
<dnjl> but I think kvm whould have more future
<lifeless> right. though there is for ppc and sparc
<persia> KVM for powerpc seems available (although it requires specialised hardware).
<lifeless> Huh.
<lifeless> well if someone is very motivated it might be worth digging into.
<persia> Well, needs hardware.
<lifeless> I have no idea if we have sufficient hardware, or if someone would need to donate/whatever.
<lifeless> or even if there is lp interest in PPC; its a fairly niche platform
<persia> From what I see, it only works on XBox360 and PS3 right now.  The KVM crew isn't targeting the IBM servers because they ship with an even better hypervisor.
<persia> (but that requires big iron)
<lifeless> m series?
<lifeless> sorry, pSeries
 * persia tries to figure out which servers support PowerVM
<persia> The Power 750 seems to be the current low-end server providing it (for some values of low-end)
<persia> p510 has a different (cruder) VM layer
<bilalakhtar> there is a really long queue in the PPA builders
<persia> There's a shortage of PPA buildds.
<bilalakhtar> yes
<persia> So, because there aren't so many buildds, there's a long queue.
<persia> This happens occasionally, when some machines get reassigned to other purposes.
<dnjl> ah, now there are more ppa builders online again...
<gord> hey guys, its *really* hard to select lp:~ links in launchpad code reviews, we do quite a lot of these a week so it would be nice if it were easier to select those ;)
<persia> something like making them not hyperlinked and providing a little eyeball icon next to them to view them?
<persia> So double-click middle-click just does the right thing?
<james_w> gord: +1 I use the address bar currently
<gord> persia, yeah something like that, rarely do we need to click them to get to the launchpad.net link, but we *always* need to select them so we can bzr branch them
<persia> gord: I actually click on them a lot because I find it's faster for LP to make me diffs or show me a log than to branch for a lot of my operations, but agree it's incredibly annoying when I want a local branch.
<persia> james_w: Do you know if there is already a bug for this?
<james_w> I don't think there is
<soren> I usually just mark it from right-to-left. That's easy enough.
<soren> Plenty of space to the right of it to not have to aim all that accurately.
<gord> soren, not on any browser i have, there is maybe like a pixel of space to select it, but yes i have to do it right to left too
<soren> Sorry, which kind of pages are we talking about?
<gord> soren, lp code merge reviews
<soren> The one I'm looking at has a wide open space to the right of the link.
<gord> soren, yes there is lots of space, but you can't select that space without most browsers selecting everything below it upto the Diff against Target line
<Daviey> gord: I've experienced the same issue and find it frustrating
<Daviey> although i now work around it.
<soren> gord: Do you have an example page?
<gord> soren, sorry no the merges i work on are private but any merge request would show it
<soren> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bart-jukie/vmbuilder/fixes/+merge/4042
<soren> Which of those links are we talking about?
<gord> soren, "Proposed branch:	lp:~bart-jukie/vmbuilder/fixes"
<gord> i just want to select the lp:~bart-jukie/vmbuilder/fixes part
<soren> Right.
<soren> If you click a couple of inches to the right of that link and drag all the way over to "lp:", what happens?
<Daviey> "copy to clipboard"++
<soren> I can start all the way over at "Subscribers".
<soren> Daviey: Hm?
<Daviey> Having a button to copy to clipboard would be pretty useful :)
<soren> Sorry, /almost/ all the way over at "Subscribers". Perhaps 30 pixels from it.
<gord> soren, it selects the Merge Into: line as well
<soren> Daviey: Oh, sure, no argument there.
<soren> gord: Weird. I use firefox 3.6?
<Daviey> soren: such as http://github.com/scrum8/django-wmd-editor the little "copy" button
<soren> Daviey: It's a good idea. I don't like their implementation, though.
<gord> soren, chromium-browser here, lets see what firefox does
<Daviey> soren: In chromium it selects Merge into aswell
<gord> okay so it works fine in firefox but not chromium
<soren> Oh, yeah, so it does. :(
<soren> That's annoying.
<persia> I think it's general webkit.  I have the same issue with epiphany
<aboudreault> Hi ppl
<aboudreault> Have anyone already seen this "bug" in cowbuilder? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39753922/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.gdal_1.7.1-1~hardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<aboudreault> search for "- L / b u i l d / b u i l d d"
<maxb> aboudreault: What do you consider to be a bug?
<aboudreault> maxb: check the library path given to g++
<aboudreault> there are spaces throughout it
<maxb> well, I'm more inclined to blame the package's buildsystem than cowbuilder
<aboudreault> possible too
<aboudreault> maxb: any idea what could be done to fix this?
<aboudreault> (it's only happen on hardy)
<aboudreault> I don't really where to check... or how to debug
<aboudreault> *know*
<maxb> Use cowbuilder --login, reproduce the problem interactively, and try to figure out where the spaces are coming from
<aboudreault> will try that
<mathrick> hey guys, is there a "fork this" option a'la github?
<mathrick> or else what's the shortest way to have a patch merged upstream?
<mathrick> ideally I'd like to branch the project, put it on my launchpad, then send a merge request
<james_w> do that? :-)
<mathrick> ahh, there is one, only not on the main page
<james_w> bzr branch lp:project; cd project; hack; bzr commit; bzr push lp:~your-lp-user/project/fix-12345; bzr lp-open; click "Propose for merging"
 * persia reads about bzr lp-open with great pleasure
<mathrick> james_w: oh, that's kinda cute
 * Daviey didn't know about lp-open either.
<mathrick> james_w: it'd be easier to find if the main page for the project showed the [(+) Register a branch] button too
<mathrick> at least for logged-in users
<wgrant> You're not meant to register a branch.
<wgrant> You should just push -- it will create it if it doesn't already exist.
<mathrick> as much as I despise git, github makes it really, really obvious what to do to fork a project
<mathrick> lpad sadly isn't as obvious, even though I've used it for longer
<mathrick> wgrant: so make the button show that instruction instead
<mathrick> but it should be there in a visible place under "Get involved"
<james_w> +1
<mathrick> should I just file a bug against lpad?
<persia> Please
<mathrick> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/527794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527794 in launchpad "Put a "Register branch" under "Get involved" on projects' main page" [Undecided,New]
<mathrick> don
<mathrick> +e
<soren> Uh.. when I look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store I see two different branches with the same "lp:blah" shortcut.
<soren> I think.
 * soren stares at the shortcuts..
<soren> Yes, I do believe they are identical.
<wgrant> soren: ... impressive.
<wgrant> The second one doesn't know its alias.
<soren> "bzr branch lp:rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store" doesn't hesitate, though.
<wgrant> If you go to its page, it lists the full URL.
<soren> Indeed.
<soren> bug #527797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527797 in launchpad-code "Multiple branches appear to have same lp: shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527797
<soren> Oh, should I perhaps not have filed it directly against launchpad-code?
<wgrant> It's a launchpad-code bug.
<soren> Ok. I just wasn't sure if I was supposed to file it against launchpad and then let someone else reassign.
<soren> (since that process might include assignment and setting importance and whatnot)
<mars> rockstar or sinzui, question: please remind me again why I would want to register a branch?  The help wiki is not being helpful enough.
 * persia thinks one never wants to do that manually
<wgrant> mars: You don't want to.
<wgrant> mars: Just about everyone wants to remove the option to register a non-mirrored branch.
<idnar> isn't that useful for external branches?
<persia> Oh, I have a use case.  One might want to register a branch, mark it private, and then push.
<persia> But I'd think it'd be more interesting to just mark all branches on a project private.
<persia> idnar: That can be done when setting up the mirror though, rather than as a separate step, which would make it nicer.
<idnar> persia: do you have to mirror it?
<persia> For external, wouldn't you want to do so?
<idnar> well, I've never actually worked with external branches before, but it seems like mirroring it would just cause confusion
<idnar> maybe external branches like that are just impractical
<mars> wgrant, yeah, that's the "remind me again" part.  I asked this a year and a half ago maybe?, and didn't see the point then either.
<persia> mars: Did you file the bug already?
<persia> Add a "usability" tag :)
<idnar> persia: I think you can bzr init lp:whatever to create the branch
<persia> idnar: I don't see the point of that either, but I suppose one could.
<idnar> persia: I was referring to the use case you mentioned
<persia> Oh, yeah, but I still think it's better to mark the project private by default, or someone will make a mistake, which, given common reasons projects are private, probably exposes LP to licensing violation risk.
<mars> wondering if the "Register branch" button adds to the confusion for users coming from github: they want to know how to fork a branch server-side, and "Register branch" is the only similar option.
<idnar> I wish there was a way to see merge proposals for all of the teams I'm in
<idnar> having to check each of them separately is annoying
<mars> persia, no bug yet, I bet there is one already...
 * mars heads off to look
<persia> mars: If not, please file.
<mars> :)
<aboudreault> maxb: looks like setuptools is broken. inside the  the setup.py, I've added a line to display the lib paths... and it is the correct one. once setuptools try to build, there come spaces
<mathrick> mars: that's exactly why I filed the bug a moment ago
<mathrick> because it's useful as a starting point for someone just starting
<mathrick> having the button pop up an explanation of why you don't want to register a branch before pushing is enough, but it should be there
<mars> mathrick, yes, that is the bug I was looking for.  Unfortunately, this is two large UX issues:
<mars> 1) an obvious branch/patch workflow
<mars> 2) removing features that confuse said workflow
<mathrick> "this" meaning "removing the [Register a branch] button"?
<mathrick> s/this/that/
<mathrick> no wait, this was correct
<mars> mathrick, yes, killing the button, and putting a big "Here is how you fork the code" box on the right pages, a-la github.
<mars> Users have to be shown that server-side forks are not necessary with bzr
<mathrick> mars: I'm okay with it, as long as it's blindingly obvious from the main page
<mars> yep! :)
<mathrick> speaking of which
 * mathrick files a wishlist for richer main pages for projects
<mars> ah! no!
<mathrick> right now I find the overview terribly confusing at best
<mars> can of worms there
<mars> ok, yes, the project page right now is confusing
<mathrick> at least a github-style markdown readme would be good
<mars> but adding to it isn't the answer.  Gardening, maybe :)
<mathrick> because it makes it easier to put an explanation than not
<mathrick> mars: but there are tonnes of projects with not a word of "WTF do I do with that thing?"
<mathrick> and that's a big problem
<mathrick> there should be an option to have a basic landing page-style thing where you can put an explanation of your project without having to register myproject.net
<mathrick> also, wiki
<mars> mathrick, oh yes, and Curtis, the team lead who works on those pages, is keenly aware of the Project page issues.
<mars> where is the wishlist link....
<mathrick> mars: good, but there don't seem to be any bugs open right now
<mathrick> at least lpad doesn't admit having any bugs open
<mars> mathrick, we went over this a few months ago actually.  November I think?
<mathrick> good
<mathrick> lagging behind a git-centered site in terms of obviousness is Not A Good Thing
<mars> mathrick, true, but it is a bit more complicated that simply "make project code hosting better".  We are by and large here for the Ubuntu community, not just Github for Bazaar.
<mars> The Project homepage, for instance, has a few different uses, quite a few more that Github has to worry about
<mars> that makes design harder
<mathrick> I'm aware of it, but there's still a marked lack of place to put written text for people and projects who *aren't* a part of ubuntu
<mathrick> and lpad is supposed to be a project hub for everyone in open source, not just ubuntu
<mathrick> as I understand it at least
<mars> mathrick, yes, and the markdown/ReST README is on the wishlist.  As is having a wiki.  Wiki is really high on the user request list, maybe #1?
<mathrick> good
<mars> mathrick, finally, found it:  https://dev.launchpad.net/Wishes
<mars> that cover's idnar's wish for a dashboard as well: #2 on the list, in fact :)
<mathrick> that it took you so long is probably a good indication the current structure is not really obvious :)
<mathrick> 1. Wiki, backed by Bazaar preferably. Defintely not MoinMoin :)
 * mathrick agrees so hard
<mathrick> MoinMoin is horrible
<mars> you are right
<mars> I looked on the dev.launchpad.net frontpage, and didn't find anything
<mars> kfogel, around?
<kfogel> mars: around for a few more minutes, what's up?
<mathrick> https://dev.launchpad.net/Wishes/Git <-- meh, I don't like the idea of making yet another git project hosting site
<albertca> Since yesterday I'm having problems uploading a file of almost 40 Mb
<albertca> I've tried it about 5 times but it returns:
<albertca> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." when it has finished
<albertca> is there anything I can do?
<mathrick> albertca: it might be limiting the size of allowed uploads, and if so, it means the error code is wrong and should be clearer
<mathrick> s/code/message/
<albertca> in theory maximum size is 200Mb so that should not be the problem.
<albertca> I've uploaded files of the same size previously...
<mathrick> ah
<mathrick> filing a bug sounds like the best course then
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question i have a back up of an ssh key i did on another install on another machine i just setup another dual boot partition on a different machine. what do i need to do to get that to be used by bzr so i dont have to change my ssh key on lp
<nigelb> eagles0513875: copy the .ssh folder to your new system
<nigelb> I would suggest using 2 keys though
<eagles0513875> nigelb: ok and that is all i need to do is copy it to my new system. and why 2 keys
<nigelb> well, thats just personal preference
<eagles0513875> so when i come to use bzr i should be ok like that
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  Please tell me if this is a decent feature request:
<CardinalFang> On  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_through_dbus/+merge/20066
<CardinalFang> I would like to be able to hilight/select/copy the  lp:~....  text.
<james_w> CardinalFang: see about 5 hours ago where someone else requested the same thing :-)
<CardinalFang> Ha.
<james_w> everyone seemed to be in agreement it was a good idea
<CardinalFang> Roger.  Geez, james_w, you're omnipresent.  I half expect to find you in my pantry.  "Hi Chad!  If you're looking for ingredients, I've already made some dinner.  Here, have some."
<james_w> CardinalFang: I'd never give food away that easily ;-)
<sshaw> I'm completely new to ppas etc,  I need to copy at-spi from lucid to my team's ppa for karmic
<sshaw> is there a good reference on how to do this?
<CardinalFang> sshaw, I suspect you'll have to "apt-get source foo" to get source, update the debian/changelog , and "dpkg-buildpackage -S" and "dput foo.changes", at the very least.
<sshaw> CardinalFang: cool... I'm slowly picking more and more of this up
<CardinalFang> sshaw, I'd build the binary package with "pbuilder" also, to make sure you can backport it.
<sshaw> CardinalFang: thanks for the tip
<ubuntujenkins> Hi guys I am working with the ubuntu manual project and we are going to capture screen shots for all 40 languages that it is translated in. We are in the process of devleoping a program to deal with them. We were thinking of setting up a bzr branch to with subfolders for each language and within those one for each chapter. How ever we would like our program (quickshot) to only pull the folder for the relevant languag
<ubuntujenkins> e. is this possible?
<CardinalFang> ubuntujenkins, #bzr will answer better, but I think the answer is that you can not branch/pull a subtree of a branch.  All or nothing.
<CardinalFang> ubuntujenkins, You could make a master branch, then branch from that for language XX, then add stuff to it and push it up as a sister tree to the master.  Then later merge them.
<ubuntujenkins> Hi guys I am working with the ubuntu manual project and we are going to capture screen shots for all 40 languages that it is translated in. We are in the process of devleoping a program to deal with them. We were thinking of setting up a bzr branch to with subfolders for each language and within those one for each chapter. How ever we would like our program (quickshot) to only pull the folder for the relevant langua
<ubuntujenkins> ge. is this possible? Or will I have to make forty branches?
<ubuntujenkins> sorry wrong channel please ignore it
<ghedo> hi
<realbadapple> gnome is removing the ability to have icons in menus completely go to "http://poll.fm/1n2n1" and vote to get it back.
<beuno> realbadapple, please don't spam the channel
<realbadapple> I'm not spamming the channel I sent one message that pertains to all gnome user
<beuno> right, not launchpad users
<realbadapple> half of the people using launchpad are using gnome!
<sshaw> how long after running dput does it take for packages to show up on the website
<sshaw> ls
<sshaw> oops, sorry
<wgrant> sshaw: You will receive an email in less than 5 minutes, unless you didn't sign the package or there is something catastrophically wrong with it.
<sshaw> wgrant: thanks
<GaryvdM> Hi. If you have requested a package to be deleted from a ppa, and it has not yet been deleted, can you undo the delete?
<wgrant> GaryvdM: If you deleted it within the last week;
<wgrant> GaryvdM: Click 'Copy packages', and filter for Superseded packages.
<wgrant> You should find your package there.
<GaryvdM> wgrant: Ah, cool. thanks.
<kirkland> can someone point me to a regex or something for what valid launchpad usernames look like?
<wgrant> kirkland: r"^[a-z0-9][a-z0-9\+\.\-]*\Z"
<kirkland> wgrant: cool, thanks.
<wgrant> (taken from the DB constraint)
<kirkland> wgrant: so a username *cannot* start with a -
<wgrant> kirkland: No.
<kirkland> wgrant: perfect, thanks
<mwhudson> for a while you could create a launchpad name that *ended* with \n
<wgrant> Heh.
<mwhudson> because of what $ means
<james_w> ooh, good one to know
<lifeless> mwhudson: ouch!
<lifeless> mwhudson: there is an re flag for that
<mwhudson> lifeless: yes, that's why you can't any more :)
<lifeless> me wanna ;P
<Lord-Readman> Anyone here that can approve my ubuntu translation imports ? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~robert-readman/+imports
<Lord-Readman> its just its been going slow lately
#launchpad 2010-02-26
<jblue> Is there a channel dedicated to discussion of loggerhead?
<spiv> Not that I know of.  It would be ok to talk about it on #bzr probably.
<jblue> Alright thanks
<StevenK> Hi, how can I run just one test (or group of tests) in LP's test suite rather than waiting 2.5 hours for make check?
<thumper> StevenK: ./bin/test -vvt <test name?
<thumper> damn sausage fingers
<thumper> <test name>
<thumper> StevenK: or substring match of the test names
<wgrant> StevenK: What Launchpad evil are you committing?
<StevenK> wgrant: Nothing ...
<StevenK> thumper: Ah ha, it's the name of the test not the file the test is in. That's got it, thanks.
<wgrant> StevenK: The filename should work too. What were you trying?
<wgrant> (also... 2.5 hours for make check? That's like so two years ago. It's more like 4 now)
<thumper> wgrant: he might have a fast machine :)
<StevenK> wgrant: I ran the test suite on my machine last night:
<StevenK> Total: 25757 tests, 47 failures, 3 errors in 194 minutes 39.537 seconds.
<wgrant> 3:15. Not bad.
<StevenK> Meh, I was sleeping
<StevenK> wgrant: As it turns out, a machine that can run WoW well can also run the LP test suite quickly. :-)
<StevenK> If I could figure out how to make check peg both CPUs, it'd probably run quicker again
<wgrant> StevenK: The test suite cannot run concurrently, due to shared resources like the database.
<StevenK> Oh well
 * StevenK grumbles at a test assuming /var and /tmp are on the same device, and os.rename() dying
<wgrant> Welcome to Soyuz.
<mwhudson> <StevenK> If I could figure out how to make check peg both CPUs, it'd probably run quicker again
<mwhudson> StevenK: you would also quickly be buried under presents from grateful launchpad developers
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> wgrant: bin/test does take a -j option
<wgrant> StevenK: Whether it does anything is another matter entirely.
<StevenK> wgrant: True
<Andre_Gondim> Hi everyone, I need to create a list in one group at lp, but I recived this message The application for this team's mailing list has been declined. Please contact a Launchpad administrator for further assistance.
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim: Which team?
<Andre_Gondim> wgrant,   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugames
<tseliot> it looks like I was subscribed to https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/ppa but I can't access the page. Any ideas?
<tseliot> (my username is albertomilone)
<noodles775> tseliot: Hi, being subscribed to a private PPA currently only gives you access to download software from that private PPA, not to view the PPA itself.
<tseliot> noodles775: shall I ask the owner to give me upload rights if I want to browse the PPA page?
<noodles775> tseliot: This will be changing soon, but currently to be able to view the private PPA you need to be a member of the owning team.
<tseliot> ah
<tseliot> noodles775: ok, thanks
<noodles775> np.
<wgrant> noodles775: One must be a member of the owning team or be an additional uploader.
<noodles775> wgrant: yeah, but the latter can only be done via the API right?
<noodles775> But right, my sentance implied the only way was to be a member.
<wgrant> Adding people who aren't in DX to the DX team is probably inadvisable, so I thought it best to clarify that there existed another option.
<wgrant> And yes, it's only possible through the API.
<noodles775> Yes, good point.
<bigjools> people added like that get more email
<wgrant> I think everybody is already used to filtering emails from LP's dodgy notification setup, though.
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure im not getting all bug mail in one of my email boxes. i checked gmail from web and it is the same # as thunderbird
<RAOF> gnomefreak: And gmail's spam filter isn't eating it?  Mine's been consuming an annoying number of interesting messages.
<gnomefreak> RAOF: nope
<gnomefreak> i get about 20 in 24 hours where it was more like 80 in 24 hours
<wgrant> Is there a script around to let me close all the bugs associated with a milestone?
<deryck> wgrant, yeah, in launchpadlib/contrib, I believe.  close-my-bugs, or something like that.
<techrascal> i have a question regarding installation of launchpad on a remote server.
<techrascal> i have a jailed ssh access to a remote server, which doesnt give me sudo access
<techrascal> i was unable to install bazaar on it, can anyone help me with installing launchpad on the server?
<wgrant> deryck: Ah, indeed. Thanks.
<thekorn> wgrant,   ilaunchpad-shell --service STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT -c 'for t in launchpad.projects["zeitgeist"].getMilestone(name="0.3.1").searchTasks(): t.transitionToStatus(status="Fix Released")'   ;)
<shadeslayer> hi,whats the command to authorize ubuntu dev tools to be able to upload?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: ubuntu-dev-tools help is more likely in #ubuntu-motu.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: no one knows there as of now :)
<mikeul> I'm having a problem with my first ever 'bzr launchpad-login'.  I've uploaded my ssh key, but I'm getting "Server refuses to fulfill the request (403 Forbidden)..."
<mikeul> maybe somebody has an idea what I could be doing wrong?
<nigelb> mikeul: key is in LP?
<nigelb> mikeul: have you pasted the public part of your key into launchpad?
<mikeul> Yes, I've uploaded the public part into launchpad. but wait, here's the full error:
<mikeul> "bzr: ERROR: Transport error: Server refuses to fulfill the request (403 Forbidden) for https://launchpad.net/~michael-jones/%2Bsshkeys"
<mikeul> with wget I can fetch the key from that URL.
<wgrant> mikeul: From the same host?
<mikeul> does "bzr whoami" have anything to do with the authentication with the public key?
<mikeul> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> mikeul: No.
<wgrant> mikeul: I can lp-login as you fine.
<wgrant> How odd.
<mikeul> wait- I bet it's a proxy issue.
<nigelb> ah, thats possible
<mikeul> I have environment variable http_proxy and HTTPS_PROXY defined which wget honors.
<mikeul> I haven't done any proxy setup with bzr yet.
<mikeul> er... how do I inform bzr of a proxy?
<mikeul> hm, according to http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/ConfiguringBzr I would do it with $http_proxy, which I already have set.
<wgrant> This isn't bzr itself though -- it's the Launchpad plugin.
<wgrant> I don't know what that respects.
<wgrant> Hopefully the same thing, but you never know...
<persia> wgrant: regarding application authorisations.  Is that a client thing, or a server thing?  I thought there was a UI on LP.
<wgrant> persia: There is UI on LP, but the client has to request it.
<shadeslayer> found it!
<shadeslayer> its manage-credentials in ubuntu dev tools
<shadeslayer> manage-credentials - manage Launchpad token credentials.
<persia> wgrant: Hrm.  That gets confusing.  I'm getting excited about the concept of some more official LP client tools (rather than scripts stuffed in a variety of places), as that might be easier to avoid redirects.
<persia> shadeslayer: Thanks for finding it and announcing the correct script :)
<wgrant> persia: The UI on LP is only for the user to be able to say "yes, I allow this application to get a token on my behalf"
<persia> wgrant: Yeah, that's what I gleaned from your comment.
<shadeslayer> persia: the man page is quite well written out ;)
<persia> shadeslayer: Indeed so.  I'm just unsure it belongs in ubuntu-dev-tools (although that was probably the best place for it when it was written).
<shadeslayer> persia: hmm well idk about that,the ubuntu dev tools wiki still lists it
<persia> shadeslayer: And I'm wrong about -motu being the wrong place, although I'd like to change that for lucid+1 (but it's right for lucid).
<persia> shadeslayer: It *is* in ubuntu-dev-tools: I'm just not sure that's where it belongs.  There are a lot of things I believe could be different :)
<shadeslayer> persia: hehe
<mneptok> kfogel: active?
<james_w> why can't I edit the status of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~statik/ubuntu/lucid/oprofile/really-fix-jit-profiling/+merge/19925 ?
<wgrant> james_w: Because the BranchMergeProposal launchpad.Edit adapter is on crack.
<wgrant> It is ignorant of official branch permissions.
<james_w> but I'm in the owner team!
<wgrant> I was just thinking that, yes.
<statik> james_w: I could edit it now to clean up the list, i think doko already did an upload that supersedes that branch proposal
<james_w> I realise it's broken for others, but it's broken for me as well now!
<james_w> statik: yeah, can you edit the status of that one?
<wgrant> james_w: You're sure you're logged in? edge has kicked me out once or twice tonight...
<james_w> aha!
<james_w> thanks wgrant :-)
<statik> james_w: my options were work-in-progress or merged, so i deleted it :)
<james_w> heh
<evmar> i'm unable to load pages on bazaar.launchpad.net.  is this a temporary problem?
<gnomefreak> we no longer get upstream comments on bugs is ths intended?
<mrjazzcat> hi evmar.  Are you still having this problem with: bazaar.launchpad.net
<mrjazzcat> evmar: I am able to reach it.  It takes me to launchpad.net
<evmar> mrjazzcat: seems to be fixed now, sorry for th enoise
<mrjazzcat> gnomefreak: I'll have to go check on that for you
<gnomefreak> mrjazzcat: thanks
<mrjazzcat> evmar: great.  just a temporary network thing.
<deryck> gnomefreak, hi.  gnome-bugs updates between upstream are down while we try to get our bug syncing stable.
<gnomefreak> deryck: thanks mozilla bugs are down too so i have to assukme all bugs are having same issue
<gnomefreak> assume
<deryck> gnomefreak, mozilla bugs are not explicitly turned off, like gnome bugs, but yes, the whole system of updating bug watches is irregularly updating while we work on it.
<gnomefreak> deryck: ok thanks :)
<deryck> gnomefreak, np.  This should get better over the next 3-4 weeks.  Sorry for the inconvenience it causes.
<gnomefreak> not a problem i was just wondering what happened to it
<micahg> since when can invalid bugs not be edited?
<micahg> nm, I got timed out
<mrjazzcat> hi micahg, A timeout may indicate a bug on our part, not an intent to keep you from editing.  You can report the bug, or ask a question about it.
<micahg> mrjazzcat: sorry, I meant my login expired...
<mrjazzcat> micahg: np.  So, your cookie expired.  There have been recent changes to the openID implementation.
<mrjazzcat> micahg: let me know if you have any trouble either getting back in or if you see this problem over and over again
<micahg> mrjazzcat: k
 * bdmurray is feeling the heat
<bdmurray> 7 out of 4 heat flames!
<mrjazzcat> bdmurray: now that's hot!
<geser> bdmurray: how did you manage that?
<bdmurray> geser: I don't think I had much to do with it.  I was just looking at a bug.
<bdmurray> adeuring: is linked_branches exported in the API?  I'm trying to test it now w/o much success.
<adeuring> bdmurray: let me check...
<adeuring> bdmurray: no, it isn't
<bdmurray> adeuring: really? that's rather unfortunate
<adeuring> bdmurray: care to file a bug about it? I guess that would be quite interesting for you
<bdmurray> adeuring: yes, actually more interesting than the html version ;-)
<adeuring> bdmurray: poke deryck about it. Exporting should be easy, and we have a release next week ;)
<deryck> not sure what adeuring means by "easy."  :-)
<deryck> if it means easy for bdmurray, sure, +1 :-)
<adeuring> deryck: It tink that's mostly decorating the interface IBug
<adeuring> and a little test
<adeuring> s/it tink/i think/
<deryck> adeuring, right.  but I know I can't get it today. :-)
<adeuring> deryck: right... And edge updated regulary
 * adeuring was considering to JFDI , but I have an appointment in ca 90 minutes...
<bdmurray> it bug 528569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528569 in malone "searching bug tasks by linked_branches not exported in the API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528569
<deryck> bdmurray, if you take it, I can find time to review it today.
<bdmurray> deryck: okay, can I get a bigger hint of what needs to be done though
<adeuring> bdmurray: let's talk on skype about it
<deryck> there you go
<bdmurray> deryck: I seem to have already done the work
<bdmurray> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/launchpad/api-export-bug-linked-branches/+merge/17821
<deryck> interesting.
<deryck> bdmurray, doing a review for intellectronica and then I can take a look.
<bdmurray> deryck: awesome, thanks
 * deryck[lunch] does reviews over lunch
<adeuring> deryck[lunch]: the odd thing with bdmurray's branch is that the MP claims that the status is "merged" -- but if you look at the affected files, the cahnges are not there.
<adeuring> deryck[lunch]: so... since the branch is already reviewed, I think we can simply land it. Problem is that I'm away after an hour, so... could you run it through ec2?
<deryck[lunch]> adeuring, sure
<adeuring> deryck[lunch]: thanks!
<adeuring> intellectronica: I notice in "bzr log" for devel that you reverted bdmurray's code to export IBug.linked_branches  (back in January). Any special reason?
<intellectronica> adeuring: oh i remember exactly why i did that...
<intellectronica> ehrm, actually no, i don't remember :)
<adeuring> intellectronica: brian asked about it ;)
<intellectronica> i remember we experienced some errors and reverted instead of fixing because it was last minute, but i don't remember what the errors were. sorry!
<adeuring> Ah, I see.
<bdmurray> Maybe it was an ec2 error?
<adeuring> intellectronica: could it have been a cyclic import or somesuch?
<intellectronica> it could have been
<intellectronica> i suggest just update the branch, fire an ec2 test. if everything is ok, land it, if not, well, we'll have a reminder of what the problems were
<adeuring> deryck[lunch], bdmurray: Brian's changes were backed out for an unoḱnown reason... I reverted the reversion, erm, I re-installed the changes (lp:~adeuring/launchpad/api-export-bug-linked-branches) and started an ec2 test.
<deryck[lunch]> adeuring, ok, cool.
<deryck[lunch]> adeuring, so nothing needed from me then?  And this wasn't related to the bugtask age issue, was it?
<adeuring> deryck[lunch]: yes and no,. I'm AFK in 30 minutes, and I'm away for much of the weekend. IOW, I can't watch the progress with the branch very carefully :(
<deryck[lunch]> adeuring, gotcha.  I'll make a note and keep an eye out.
<adeuring> deryck[lunch]: and no, I don't think this is related to bugtask age...
<deryck[lunch]> ok, cool.
<deryck[lunch]> bdmurray, can you ping me via email if you get a failure email from ec2?
<bdmurray> deryck[lunch]: of course
<deryck[lunch]> cool
<adeuring> deryck, bdmurray: EC2 failed very quickly... I've forwarded the mail to you
 * adeuring is now running away, sorry...
<deryck> bye bye adeuring :-)
<bdmurray> deryck: is there a way to run this same test w/o going through ec2?
<deryck> bdmurray, is it a single test?  Haven't looked at mail yet.
<bdmurray> I think it's create-lp-wadl.py
<deryck> hmmm, never run that.  Usually it's something like:  ./bin/test -cvvt create-lp-wadl
<bdmurray> deryck: okay, I've recreated it locally
<bdmurray> deryck: let me know when you look at the failure
<deryck> bdmurray, will do.  Working on another review right now.
 * MTecknology things Canonical should put up about twice as many servers for building packages as they have now - /me doesn't like waiting in line :P
<MTecknology> does make me want to pay for a private ppa though :P - 10k boost in priority
<MTecknology> how long does it normally take to publish a build that was copied from another ppa?
<deryck> bdmurray, so I have to confess these zcml errors are not my strong point. :-)
<deryck> bdmurray, branching from you to look closer at this now.
<bdmurray> deryck: okay, thanks
<Lord-Readman> when will launchpad do its next translation import of approved translations?
<LaserJock> I don't seem to be able to unsubscribe a team from a group that I just accidentially subscribed, how can I fix that?
<deryck> bdmurray, so I don't know how much I can help today.  I can say it's something to do with missing zcml declarations.
<deryck> bdmurray, maybe take a look at something like attachments, i.e. how IBugAttachment is handled in the configure.zcml files.
<deryck> bdmurray, I'm sorry that I don't have time to play myself and work it out, but top of the hour is my EOD and family is arriving soon to go out.
<bdmurray> okay thanks
<mrjazzcat-afk> hi MTecknology and Lord-Readman.  I'll go ask.
<mrjazzcat-afk> hi LaserJock.  I've seen this bug too, but don't know what the bug number is.  Do you want it so you can say "affects me to" or no?
<mrjazzcat-afk> hi Lord-Readman.  All the translations folks are off now.  To get an answer, you can submit a question at: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<mrjazzcat> hi MTecknology.  The best way for you to get an answer would be to submit your question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<mrjazzcat> Hi LaserJock.  If you submit your question online, someone will get on it soon:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<MTecknology> mrjazzcat: It's not important enough for that - I only wanted an answer if it was readily available - thanks though
<mrjazzcat> MTecknology, sorry I didn't know the answer for you.  cheers
<wilsonliam> Hey all
<wilsonliam> I'm having a bit of trouble signing into Launchpad at the moment, could anyone give me a hand?
<lifeless> perhaps
<lifeless> what is happening
<wilsonliam> When I try to log in after Apport creating a crash report and opening Launchpad in Firefox, I enter my email and password, but I get an error message saying that a validation email has been sent
<wilsonliam> But I've already been validated, and it says this when I click the link in the email
<lifeless> are you logging into edge ?
<wilsonliam> I don't know
<wilsonliam> the url begins with bugs.launchpad.com
<wilsonliam> net*
<lifeless> whats your usercode?
<wilsonliam> whats that?
<wilsonliam> the ~username?
<lifeless> yes
<wilsonliam> ~liamwilson93
<lifeless> wilsonliam: interesting. What I see lookes like its not setup right.
<lifeless> wilsonliam: I can't solve tis for you
<lifeless> but
<lifeless> I can file a question for you
<wilsonliam> lifeless: If you could do that, it'd be great. Or should I just sign up with another email address?
<lifeless> is there some contact address I can put in the question? Note that questions are public-access
<wilsonliam> liamwilson93@gmail.com
<mrjazzcat> hey lifeless.  thanks for the cover.  I looked away for a bit and you jumped on this.  thanks
<lifeless> mrjazzcat: :P
<lifeless> mrjazzcat: I does what I does
<mrjazzcat> lifeless: it all good
<lifeless> CHR can't see enough to tell whats wrong here
<lifeless> I suspect LOSA will be needed
<lifeless> wilsonliam: our sysadmins are all travelling today
<mrjazzcat> lifeless, yes and filing a question is the best place to keep this
<lifeless> wilsonliam: so you probably won't get helped till Monday australian time - sorry
<wilsonliam> lifeless: That's fine, I can live without filing bugs for a while :P
<lifeless> wilsonliam: if you were to make a new account with a different email address, as long as you don't make a PPA for it, we can merge them once a losa looks at ~liamwilson93
<lifeless> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/102554
<wilsonliam> lifeless: Well I'll do that then, thanks a lot. How will the two accounts be merged? Will I be notified of this?
<lifeless> wilsonliam: put the new account ~thing on the question I just linked
<lifeless> and say that you've done this and want to merge them eventually
<wilsonliam> Alrighty, I'll do that. Thanks lifeless! :D
<lifeless> de nada
<Lord-Readman> hello, need help updating a package
<Lord-Readman> on launchpad
<Lord-Readman> hi
<mrjazzcat> hi Lord-Readman
<mrjazzcat> Lord-Readman: I'm not going to be able to do that for you, but I might be able to find someone who can
<mrjazzcat> Lord-Readman: can you tell me exactly what you want to do?
<Lord-Readman> ok one min while i type it out ...
<Lord-Readman> xz-utils https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xz-utils the latest upload is 4.999.9 2009-11-16, I contacted the package maintainer, and he said he was unable to help as he is the debian maintainer, not the ubuntu one, (even tho thats what launchpad says) he said to checkout http://packages.debian.org/sid/xz-utils / http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xz-utils.html and http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xz-utils/ as you
<Lord-Readman>  can see there is a 2010-02-13 (alot newer with minor fixes)
<Lord-Readman> so I am wanting to update the package
<Lord-Readman> to the newer version
<Lord-Readman> i.e. upload those debian ones or whatever I need to do to help out
<Lord-Readman> but I have never done anything like it before
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: #ubuntu-motu is a better channel for this sort of thing
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: part~icularly if you want to be changing the package in Ubuntu
<Lord-Readman> am I on the right track? or should I just wait for someone else to do it?
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: you should discuss it in #ubuntu-motu. Really :)
<Lord-Readman> ok
<Lord-Readman> many thanks
<akgraner> hey all  - I have Ubuntu Media Relations listed in the as a member of the Ubuntu Women team in Launchpad, and I don't know how to delete it.  I am listed as an administer but not seeing where to do this at?  suggestions on where to look or what to do?
<keithy> hi...
<keithy> can anyone point me at a solution that handles multiple branches, i.e. trees so I can find out how it works
<keithy> I am thinking that rather than expect to find a solution
<keithy> I am providing a framework for making your own
<keithy> bzr like thingy
<keithy> I think thats what repo does for git
<keithy> we could call it bzrs
<wgrant> What do you mean by "handles multiple branches"?
<keithy> or fete
<keithy> sub-project support
<wgrant> Like svn:externals?
<lifeless> scmproj
<lifeless> config-manager
<keithy> yeah that kind of thing
<keithy> my framework for making bzr like thingy is called grown
<keithy> sorry
<keithy> groan
<keithy> because thats what I do whenever I write bash scripts
<keithy> I had not head of scmproj
<keithy> config-manager wouldnt install
#launchpad 2010-02-27
<wgrant> akgraner: That's a bug. The team has been merged, so it shouldn't show on your list.
<wgrant> sinzui: Do you know of an existing bug for that?
<akgraner> wgrant, it does :-(  can someone from LP remove it?
<sinzui> wgrant: keithy: the bug is so large it is its own blueprint
<akgraner> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/+members?active_start=150&active_batch=75  just so you can see what I see :-)
<wgrant> akgraner: Yeah, I found it there.
<sinzui> persons and teams that merged and deactivated show up in a zillion places. We need a job system to cleanup after merge/deactivation/suspension
<wgrant> sinzui: Ah.
<keithy> ok... scmproj looks like the kind of thing to copy
<keithy> if I had a licence that required people to play a "free" online game before it was free, would that be within the OSI guidlines?
<keithy> i.e. you can have this under GPL , but if you play this game its MIT
<keithy> for you
<sinzui> keithy: I think you need to ask the OSI. I think the answer is yes because some licenses ask that send email or card to say thanks.
<keithy> cool!
<wgrant> That doesn't pass the desert island test, does it?
<keithy> is there one?
<wgrant> sinzui: They can ask that, but they cannot mandate it.
<sinzui> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> The DFSG's desert island test is a useful gauge of that aspect of a license.
<wgrant> Basically, I must be able to use the software if I am stranded on a desert island with no means of contact.
<keithy> ok I will scratch the "massage licence" idea I had
<keithy> https://launchpad.net/groan
<wgrant> Also, please don't invent your own license.
<keithy> new project
<wgrant> It makes life harder for just about everybody.
<keithy> that would be good
<keithy> sorry... bit of resentment popped up
<sinzui> keithy: About 20 projects have http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/ That is always fun to read
<keithy> yeah, except I didnt like the profanity
<keithy> and did my own
<keithy> can anyone help me with this bzr error aborting commit write group: PathsNotVersionedError(Path(s) are not versioned:
<keithy> all I have done (I think) is mv some files
<wgrant> keithy: You are explicitly giving the commit command the filenames you want to commit, aren't you?
<keithy> no should I
<keithy> committing one at a time?
<wgrant> No, you shouldn't. I thought that was what created the error.
<wgrant> What is the exact command you're executing?
<wgrant> And the exact error message?
<keithy> deary me, time for bed I think
<keithy> -m missing!
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That would do it.
<keithy> ok feature request - if the list of files begins with a " tell the user to go to bed
<keithy> except bash probably doesnt pass the "
<keithy> oh I just tested out rename support and I am impressed
<keithy> whats a stacking branch again?
<keithy> I just did bzr push lp:~keithy/groan/groan
<keithy> Using default stacking branch /~keithy/groan/grow at lp-64613584:///~keithy/groan
<keithy> Created new stacked branch referring to /~keithy/groan/grow.
<keithy> and now I want to switch my "trunk" to ~keithy/groan/groan
<MTecknology> If a person ever hits the max (1GB) for a PPA and they have special reason, can that be increased?
<thumper> MTecknology: yes
<thumper> MTecknology: ask a question on either launchpad or soyuz
<MTecknology> thumper: thanks, I was just curious, I'm at <1% so it'll be a while before I need something like that :)
<thumper> keithy: a stacked branch is one where we share the revisions with another branch to reduce the amount you have to push to launchpad
<thumper> keithy: ideally it should be mostly transparent for users, but sometimes it isn't
<MTecknology> awe :( - 15min queue bumped up to 50min
<keithy> so if I delete the orignal branch?
<MTecknology> :( - my package was going to build in 32min; that was almost 2hr ago - somebody important must be doing a lot of uploads; maybe this 41min left will be accurate
<MTecknology> or I'll wake up with a 5k build score :P
<oojah> The ppa builder promethium doesn't appear to be accepting jobs.
<shadeslayer> hi,i was uploading some packages to my PPA and then canceled the upload with ctrl+C midway,now i cant upload anything with the same package name,even though my repo does not show the package
<shadeslayer> the error is : Rejected:
<shadeslayer> File recorditnow_0.7+git20100227.orig.tar.gz already exists in KDE Extra stuff, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<shadeslayer> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<wgrant> shadeslayer: You uploaded and deleted that tarball 15 hours ago.
<wgrant> Sorry, not that same tarball, but some other file with the same name.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yes
<shadeslayer> wgrant: that was another tarball,and i deleted that,but late at night i uploaded another one,which couldnt go through
<wgrant> shadeslayer: You cannot upload a file with the same name but different contents.
<wgrant> That would be very confusing to all users and computers involved.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ok,so how do i delete the other tarball? the one i accidently uploaded?
<shadeslayer> i cant see it in my repo..
<wgrant> shadeslayer: You can never upload a file with that name but different contents again. You can find it if you search for superseded packages.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: um so im stuck?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: No. Just change the name of the tarball.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so like from : recorditnow_0.7+git20100227.orig.tar.gz to recorditnow_0.7+git20100228.orig.tar.gz ?
<wgrant> It is always best to not lie about the contents of tarballs, or you will get yourself into the same problem again.
<wgrant> Perhaps add +repack, or +2
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ah ok
<shadeslayer> so like : recorditnow_0.7+git20100227+repack.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Something like that, yes.
<wgrant> How did you get into the situation where you had two different tarballs with the same filename?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: hmm i need to figure that out too ;)
<shadeslayer> the amd64 builders look pretty loaded ;)
<felipec> something strange is happening with my translations: https://translations.launchpad.net/msn-pecan
<felipec> Esperanto is shown as Newly translated, but the changes have already been pushed
<slytherin> Hi, I need some clarifications regarding translations done using LP. Can anyone help?
<persia> slytherin: Especially for translations stuff, I think you'd do best to ask during not-a-weekend.
<persia> And extra points for asking when there's a listed help contact.
<lifeless> mail launchpad-users
<persia> That's a brilliant idea!
<slytherin> Actually I need just one clarification. As per the LP T&C, the translations need to be licensed under 3-clause BSD. I just wanted to know if this needs to be reflected in headers in PO files of my program.
<qense> All the branches of Indicator Application (<https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-application>) are showing Internal Server Errors when you try to view them in Loggerhead
<lifeless> mwhudson: ^ qense; All the branches of Indicator Application (<https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-application>) are showing Internal Server Errors when you try to view them in Loggerhead
<lifeless> mwhudson: (for monday; I think we have a lh fail)
<lifeless> losa: loggerhead failing, perhaps ? ^
<eagles0513875> hey guys i uploaded a pgp key the other day and its not showing up in my profile i uploaded again and im still waiting for it to show up can anyone tell me if my key has been uploaded
<eagles0513875> anyone around in here i just uploaded my pgp key to the key server and it hasnt updated it on my profile
<nigelb> eagles0513875: can you describe what steps you took?
<eagles0513875> basically i followed this link https://launchpad.net/+help/openpgp-keys.html
<nigelb> you pushed the keys
<nigelb> ?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> and it was successful
<eagles0513875> nigelb: i never got the confirmation email btw
<nigelb> eagles0513875: you got the fingerprint into LP?
<eagles0513875> no not yet
<eagles0513875> im trying to though
<nigelb> what is the error you get?
<eagles0513875> no error it said that it was pushed to key serv fine but i never got an email regarding confirming the key
<eagles0513875> nigelb: is there somewhere else i should ask
<nigelb> eagles0513875: what I dont it is
<nigelb> you pushed the key
<nigelb> did u paste the fingerprint into launchpad?
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> i never got a finger print
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> are you talking about the public key id right
<eagles0513875> ok sry bout that nigelb that was a screw up on my part
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> eagles0513875: fixed?
<eagles0513875> ya i got it
<eagles0513875> sry about that
<nigelb> eagles0513875: np :) we all do things like that :p
<nigelb> (I did it myself.  Twice)
<eagles0513875> nigelb: i would love to know how to backup the key
<eagles0513875> cuz i swear i did that last time but i guess not
<nigelb> eagles0513875: go to your home folder and press ctrl H
<eagles0513875> and that does what
<nigelb> oh, wait, thats for ssh
<eagles0513875> i have my ssh  backed up already
<eagles0513875> just never backed up my pgp key
<nigelb> eagles0513875: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Backing%20up%20and%20restoring%20your%20key%20pair
<eagles0513875> ty Nicke
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person tab completion fail there
<eagles0513875> nigelb: ty
<nigelb> eagles0513875: np :)
<eagles0513875> no back to fighting with grub and windows
<eagles0513875> :(
<shadeslayer> anyone around?
<shadeslayer> im giving a session on ppa's and was wondering if someone wants to assist
#launchpad 2010-02-28
<doctormo> launchpad is behaving oddly
<doctormo> When my program makes a http login request it now gets an openid response instead of a logon passed response.
<wgrant> doctormo: edge (and soon production) now use OpenID for authentication. Why are you attempting to make direct HTTP login requests? That's very much frowned upon.
<doctormo> wgrant: I know, but that's how groundcontrol works to get ssh keys uploaded
<wgrant> doctormo: You need to get SSH keys exported (is there a bug for that?)
<doctormo> Dunno
<wgrant> If you have to do something like that, you should file a bug so you don't have to do it for more than a few days!
<doctormo> wgrant: And what of OAuth? still not fixed, still required a web browser.
<jpds> bug #505301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505301 in openssh "openssh server should warn that .ssh/authorized_keys is not accessible (causing ssh pubkey authentication to fail silently)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505301
<jpds> Err, bug #357235 actually.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357235 in launchpad-registry "A user's ssh keys are not currently available throug the APIs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357235
<wgrant> doctormo: That's a policy decision that you should probably respect, until we have a trusted desktop client (which is in development, I believe)
<doctormo> wgrant: Aye, nothing can be done about that though until the "trusted desktop client" is done.
<doctormo> Thanks for telling me about the openid change, I'll get that fixed up.
<wgrant> doctormo: Is there anything else that you're using normal webapp HTTP requests for?
<doctormo> wgrant: apart from those, nope.
<wgrant> doctormo: Just getting the token and setting SSH keys?
<doctormo> wgrant: It grabs the ssh keys too, to compare them.
<wgrant> doctormo: Well, yes, but if I was to expose SSH keys and the desktop client existed, you wouldn't need to do any non-launchpadlib interactions?
<doctormo> correct
 * wgrant looks at exporting SSH keys.
<askhl_> Hi.  For any particular module that can be translated using Rosetta, how do you tell whether there exists an upstrea source for that module?
<askhl_> upstream*
<askhl_> Some modules have strings that were "changed in launchpad", so they must necessarily originate from a different source.
<askhl_> Since Launchpad displays that, it must know at least something about upstream sources.
<wgrant> askhl_: I believe that those are just strings that are changed compared to the last upload.
<askhl_> wgrant, okay, so there may not be any info available about upstream sources, which is sort of not so nice.  But this is good to know.  Thanks a lot
<wgrant> askhl_: I don't know much about Launchpad Translations. You would be better of asking around here during the European working week.
<wgrant> That's when the Translations developers are around.
<askhl_> wgrant, will do.  Thanks again
<enli> i was wondering if we can delete launchpad OpenPGP keys, i have got 2 and would like to delete one - beginner
<persia> enli: Launchpad doesn't really store the keys, just the association between users and keys (unless I've completely misunderstood something).  Once keys have been published to keyservers, there's no way to unpublish.  You may want to investigate revocation certificates.
<wgrant> You can deactivate the key from your Launchpad account, but that's about it.
<persia> Does LP actually store a copy of the keys, or just relay (and populate) the local keyserver?
<wgrant> The latter.
<persia> Or is it even just a (manual) link from a certain key to an LP person object?
<wgrant> LP just stores the fingerprint and a couple of useless attributes.
<persia> So LP doesn't have any intelligent importing that e.g. picks a selection of keys based on email addresses in the profile, and prefers those in the strong set?
<wgrant> persia: No. That would be very bad, since I can upload a key with any email address...
<persia> Ah, and one could presumably even get such a key into the strong set if one was sufficiently motivated.
<wgrant> It's rather easy if one has a strong set member key already.
<kyleabaker> I have a question about launchpad, I've submitted bugs and want to assign some of the bugs to myself so I can submit a patch, but I'm unsure of where to start
<kyleabaker> if I click the assign icon and assign the bug to myself, what does that do?
<persia> kyleabaker: Can you not just assign yourself to the bugs using the UI?
<kyleabaker> i think so
<kyleabaker> i just haven't tried it yet
<persia> It just indicates that you're assigned, and sends a notification to subscribers.
<kyleabaker> i want to understand what i'm getting myself into first
<kyleabaker> ok
<kyleabaker> so..
<persia> Precisely what that means depends on the policies for the project that has the bug.
<kyleabaker> lets say i assign it to myself and submit a fix, what format should that fix be in?
<kyleabaker> i usually edit source files and attach them corrected with my reports if i can
<persia> That depends on the policy for the project that has the bug.  Different projects like different formats.
<kyleabaker> would that be considered a fix committed?
<kyleabaker> oh
<kyleabaker> any idea how i can find that out?
<persia> You'd do best to contact the team that manages the bugs for the project in which you're interested.
<kyleabaker> one that I've submitted several bugs for recently is Gwibber
<kyleabaker> would you happen to know on that one?
<persia> Hrm.  I *though* the bug supervisor was listed on the project page ( https://launchpad.net/gwibber in this case ), but it doesn't appear to be (or at least I don't see it).
<persia> There's lots of URLs there, including an IRC channel.
<persia> (although on a different IRC network than this)
<kyleabaker> ok, i'll look into their channel...hoping someone is actually online, haha
<persia> Good luck.
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> could someone please remove Ubuntu Media Relations from the ubuntu-women team it is a left over artifact from a merge and gives a 404 error
<AlanBell> making my launchpadlib script barf
<lifeless> please open a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<AlanBell> the team admins can't remove it
<lifeless> there isn't a help contact online at the moment
<tdev> hi, could someone please approve my code import request? project rigsofrods
<AlanBell> lifeless: thanks, have done, here is the link for reference https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/102694
<tdev> also, can i set an external URL for the bugs page?
<tdev> since we run our own redmine installation
<lifeless> yes
<tdev> do i have to be a 'registered' bugtracker for that?
<lifeless> on your project homepage, click the pen icon and scroll down to 'bug tracker' in the settings page
<lifeless> I think so, yes. But you can register it yourself
<tdev> uh, where to do that?
<tdev> and thanks lifeless :)
<lifeless> I think there is a link in the settings
<lifeless> have a peek
<tdev> well, i am there ;)
<tdev> i can only enter "The ID of this project on its remote bug tracker."
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<tdev> lifeless, thanks!
<lifeless> de nada
<tdev> it doesnt support redmine D:
<tdev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/324387 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324387 in malone "Support Redmine Bug Tracker for bug watches" [Medium,Triaged]
<humphreybc> hi, wonder if someone could tell me, is it possible to have launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-screenshots as a sub-project of launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual without making ubuntu-manual a super project?
<lifeless> no
<humphreybc> bollocks
<lifeless> that is, yes I can tell you. And the answer is no.
<lifeless> projects are projects, project groups are project groups.
<humphreybc> okay, we need everyone who's in ubuntu-manual to be able to write to ubuntu-manual-screenshots
<lifeless> what do you mean 'write to'
<humphreybc> push to branches and file auto merges
<lifeless> I don't know what an auto merge is
<lifeless> but for branches, everyone can push to any namespace they like.
<lifeless> perhaps you mean to the trunk branch specifically?
<humphreybc> we're going to have over 40 branches
<humphreybc> one for each language
<lifeless> ok, nevertheless
<lifeless> do you mean specific branches, or 'into the namespace'
<humphreybc> well i suppose specific branches
<lifeless> so, just make them owned by the team
<humphreybc> ah, okay, that's easy then
<lifeless> branch permissions are team based, not project based.
<humphreybc> cool, that's what i was after
<humphreybc> and i can make the screenshots project owned by the ubuntu-manual team as well?
<lifeless> sue
<lifeless> sure
<humphreybc> awesome, thanks for your help!
<humphreybc> we might be around here a bit more often asking questions like this :P
<lifeless> happy to have helped
<lifeless> sure
<micahg> is uploading to PPAs down?
<micahg> intellectronica: ^^
<muelli> heya :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/+archive/muelli claims that my PPA is signed with a key, but http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/muelli/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.pgp does not exist. How can I get the repository signed?
<chrisccoulson> is PPA uploading broken?
<chrisccoulson> dput ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa gnome-user-share_2.29.91-0ubuntu0.1_source.changes
<chrisccoulson> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<chrisccoulson> ah, i see micahg already asked the same question
<jturney> I was just going to ask the same question :-)
<kalon33> hello all, I got a problem uploading to my ppa, never seen this before (3526 packages uploading since my ppa starting and counting)
<kalon33> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<kalon33> but no quota problem
<nigelb> kalon33: there seems to be some trouble with ppa
<kalon33> nigelb, where can I find when it goes back ? I saw nothing about the problem on identi.ca
<nigelb> neither did I, I'm just letting you know that you're not the only person facing the issue
<nigelb> In fact, you're the third person so far who's asked here :)
<kalon33> nigelb, ok thanks ;) sorry I don't really know who can take care of this !
<nigelb> well, its a weekend, whoever can must be off anyway
<kalon33> sure, but I had the dream they left one sysadmin around to keep launchpad working if any problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> kalon33, nigelb - it seems to be working again
<nigelb> micahg: ^
<kalon33> yes, my uploads are running again
<kalon33> thanks chrisccoulson ;)
<muelli> Does any body have an idea about my signing isseu? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/+archive/muelli claims that my PPA is signed with a key, but http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugs-auftrags-killer/muelli/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.pgp does not exist. How can I get the repository signed?
<jono_> hey all
<jono_> anyone here used the Python bzrlib module?
<jono_> I am trying to figure out how to branch an "lp:" project onto the local machine
<geser> something like "bzr branch lp:launchpadlib"? or do I don't understand the question?
<wgrant> jono_: import bzrlib.directory_service
<wgrant> import bzrlib.plugin
<wgrant> bzrlib.plugin.load_plugins()
<wgrant> real_url = bzrlib.directory_service.directories.dereference('lp:something')
<lifeless> wgrant: plugins aren't needed for this ;)
<wgrant> lifeless: They are if you want to dereference an lp: URL, aren't they?
<lifeless> uhm, oh yeah.
<lifeless> wgrant: but
<lifeless> wgrant: import bzrlib.plugins.launchpad
<lifeless> wgrant: :P
<wgrant> Pfft.
<jono_> ok, so what is the best approach :)
<lifeless> jono_: what wgrant pasted is fine
<lifeless> jono_: its ~ what I mailed you, but working
 * wgrant forgets the actual branch invocation.
<jono_> local_branch = remote_branch.bzrdir.sprout(home + '/Desktop/python-snippets').open_branch()
<jono_> where home is the home dir
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<jono_> :)
<wgrant> But os.path.join, please.
<lifeless> jono_: if this is in a GUI or something, you may be better served writing a GUI bzrlib.ui.UI instance, (bzr-gtk has one :)), and then invoking the 'branch' command objecct.
<lifeless> jono_: depends on your use case
<jono_> lifeless, ahhh really?
<jono_> yes this is a gui
<lifeless> jono_: depends on what you're doing
<lifeless> you'll definitely want a gui ui_factory installed (qbzr has a qt one, bzr-gtk a gtk one)
<jono_> lifeless, I am basically wanting to have my program pull from a branch periodically
<lifeless> calling the branch cmd depends on whether you are doing a generic thing, or specific
<lifeless> if its specific, you probably are better off with direct use of the core api
<jono_> lifeless, fancy doing me a favour?
<jono_> I think it would be great if we had a bunch of python-snippet examples for this
<jono_> I am just about to add one now
<jono_> but I think this will really help people learn
<lifeless> jono_: we do
<lifeless> there is aplugin writing guide, and an API guide
<lifeless> please submit patches to these
<jono_> lifeless, I am not talking about plugins
<jono_> examples
<lifeless> jono_: I mean, you can write snippets anywhere you like; but the bzr project won't generally see them, fix them or update them if they are outside the stuff the project contributors maintain.
<jono_> that show people how to hack with it?
<lifeless> jono_: I'm not talking about plugins either.
<jono_> lifeless, I would just like to see a collection of examples in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/python-snippets/trunk
<jono_> I just added one for checking out a branch
<jono_> and then people can view them with Acire
<lifeless> jono_: some things you may find useful -
<lifeless> http://people.canonical.com/~mwh/bzrlibapi/
<lifeless> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/developers/integration.html
<lifeless> jono_: I think it would be a shame to end up with two, separate sets of docs for doing stuff with bzrlib
<lifeless> jono_: why can't Acire look at our existing docs?
#launchpad 2011-02-21
<maxb> spm: Ping? Gentle reminder on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/144764 :-)
<wgrant> maxb: There's nobody in this TZ this week :(
<maxb> ah well
<lifeless> no losas for a week basicallt
<maxb> !
<lifeless> the are sprinting
<michaelh1> Hi there.  Do archives for email lists on private groups work?  I get an OpenID request which seems to break down past that...
<lifeless> they should
<michaelh1> It ends up with a screen showing 'You are currently logged in as https://login.launchpad.net/+id/<random string>.' which goes no further
<beuno> lifeless, that's the bug I filed a few weeks back
<beuno> openid loop of hell
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ allo allo chr :>
 * lifeless cackles evilly
<wgrant> lifeless: :(
<wgrant> Forgot that.
<lifeless> wgrant: I seem to recall you fixed this a few weeks back
<wgrant> michaelh1: Private list archives are broken at the moment. I know why,  but it's not terribly easy to fix.
<lifeless> ah
<wgrant> I fixed private codebrowse OpenID.
<michaelh1> Ah, here we go: #663923
<wgrant> But not lists.
<wgrant> Bug #663923
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663923 in Launchpad itself "Cannot view list archive of private team" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663923
<wgrant> That sounds too new, though.
<wgrant> That's the one.
<lifeless> bumping
<lifeless> its a regression, so I've made it critical
<michaelh1> OK.  I've marked it as affecting me and subscribed.  No rush from my side.
 * micahg wonders if the sparc builders are broke, the jobs seem to be queueing
<klattimer> hey everyone, is there a reason I can't push to launchpad this morning?
<klattimer> bzr push I mean?
<wgrant> klattimer: It's working OK for me. What happens when you try?
<klattimer> I'm getting permission denied
<wgrant> klattimer: There should be a more descriptive message after that.
<wgrant> Or before that.
<klattimer> it says I can't create branches
<klattimer> not even in +junk
<klattimer> seems my ssh key isn't being asked for either
<klattimer> this could be a ssh-agent problem?
<wgrant> What is the exact text of the error message?
<klattimer> Well when pushing to lp:~karl-qdh/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api
<klattimer> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~karl-qdh/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api/": : You cannot create branches in "~karl-qdh/ido"
<klattimer> and for +junk
<klattimer> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~karl-qdh/+junk/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api/": : Cannot create branch at '/~karl-qdh/%2Bjunk/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api'
<klattimer> wgrant: that's all I see
<klattimer> :/
<spiv> You have one too many path segments for +junk
<spiv> Try lp:~karl-qdh/%2Bjunk/ido.extra-passthrough-api
<wgrant> +junk replaces the project name.
<klattimer> spiv: ok that I didn't know
<klattimer> either way it isn't junk it needs to go into the ido project
<spiv> (hmm, we really should fix that over-eager escaping of +...)
<wgrant> klattimer: It sounds like that project is conifgured to forbid you from creating branches.
<wgrant> I presume it was private at one stage.
<klattimer> hang on
<klattimer> ssh-agent wasn't running so it wouldn't even ask me for my password
<wgrant> But you were authenticating fine.
<wgrant> Default branch visibility for all branches in Indicator Display Objects is Forbidden.
<klattimer> :/
<spiv> wgrant: where do you see that?
<klattimer> I'll speak to cody later
<wgrant> The project is configured to allow only the DX team to create branches. You may want to ask them to get that changed.
<klattimer> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> spiv: In the DB on DF :/
<wgrant> spiv: The UI is not visible except to admins, I believe.
<wgrant> Which sort of sucks.
<spiv> wgrant: I thought that might be the case.  Thanks.
<spiv> wgrant: good to know I'm not missing something obvious in the UI :)
<wgrant> We'll hopefully fix this soon :)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> klattimer, why couldn't you push under your personnal lp namespace?
<wgrant> seb128: The project has a privacy policy to forbid non-DX branches.
<klattimer> seb128: lp:~karl-qdh/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api that's where I'm pushing to
<seb128> lp:~user/component/something should not be restricted?
<wgrant> seb128: For private projects it can be.
<seb128> wgrant, urg, I didn't know that was possible, what's the point?
<wgrant> seb128: And ido was never fully unprivatised.
<seb128> can we get that fixed?
<wgrant> LOSA ping
<seb128> klattimer, otherwise I guess you can use junk for that until it's sorted
<spm> wgrant: yo
<klattimer> seb128/wgrant can I make merge requests from +junk?
<seb128> not sure but you can try ;-)
<seb128> otherwise you can manually ping dx people to do the review from there
<seb128> or wait for them to sort ido
<wgrant> spm: https://launchpad.net/ido/+addbranchvisibilitypolicy... could you select Public and set it as the default policy? The team-specific policy is already Public.
<wgrant> klattimer: You cant.
<wgrant> But you'll be able to push up directly in a sec.
<klattimer> wgrant: thanks :)
<spm> wgrant: ? there is no team specific policy, the default is private.
<spm> which looks to me like a screwed up private subscribtion setup
<wgrant> spm: There's no DX public policy any more?
<wgrant> The default is Forbidden, AFAICT.
<spm> default is forbidden needs to be explictly set. this does not apepar to be the case here.
<wgrant> spm: The default policy can only be Public or Forbidden.
<wgrant> Not Private.
<wgrant> There should be a "Set Default Public" button on https://launchpad.net/ido/+addbranchvisibilitypolicy
<spm> yeah. know that. it looks like the UI on that URL is being rather obtuse
<wgrant> It is more than rather obtuse.
<wgrant> But yes.
<rhh_work> there is a problem connecting to the Launchpad server, cannot upload a file
<spm> wgrant: so short(ish) answer - I can make that project public, but given it's setup with a commercial subscription and all. I'd really rather that request came in as an RT from the project's owners at least a CC/approval from one of the team leads in DX.
<wgrant> seb128: ^^
<seb128> ok, thanks
<wgrant> Thanks spm.
<berendt> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. " .. "If the problem persists, let us know" .. the problem persists... :)
<nerochiaro> same here
<springz> so do I, I can't get the page in code.launchpad.net/.../+merge/xxxxx
<berendt> springz: got the error while trying to access +merge/xxxx, too
<ttx> code.launchpad.net is down ?
<Peng> Some other people are having issues too.
<Peng> fwiw
<wgrant> Fix in progress.
<micahg> wgrant: can you kick builders? (sparc are not picking up builds)
<wgrant> lamont: ^^
<davidbarth> spm: ping? you were asking for someone #dx earlier this morning?
<davidbarth> spm: how can i send you the confirmation you need? (by email, i guess ;)
<spm> davidbarth: heh, by RT would be ideal - just to verify that we're ok with opening a commcerical/internal project like that
<davidbarth> spm: hi; is there an open ticket already, or do i need to open one to get the configuration fixed?
<davidbarth> spm: the project is public for me, but i'll double check why certain flags are not set accordingly
<spm> davidbarth: ah yes. it's not the project per-se. it's the code access is still set to Private access; by and large just the DX team. aiui we have a new person who needs access to the code who's not in the team.
<maxb> spm: Hello! Gentle reminder about my branch stacking fixup question :-) https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/144764
<spm> maxb: aye. not forgotten.
<maxb> thanks :-)
<tjaalton> still can't access bug 512096
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<tjaalton> it always oopses
<didrocks> hey guys
<didrocks> do you have anything automagic that blacklist scripts using the API after a certain amount of requests?
<spm> james_w: fyi and ref https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/144764 - you've got a heap of incorrectly stackedon branches, am about to run the fix for 'em all.
<james_w> spm, thanks
<didrocks> hum, seems that I was incorrect in fact, it's just bug_task.status = "<status>" which don't work
<didrocks> it's written as writeable in the API doc though
<didrocks> hum, ok, seems that <master_bug>.lp_save() should be called then, got it :)
<didrocks> still doesn't seem to work, weird…
<james_w> didrocks, you did bug_task.lp_save() as well?
<didrocks> james_w: oh no, you have to do that for each task as well? trying
<james_w> didrocks, whenever you set an attribute on <something> you have to call <something>.lp_save()
<didrocks> james_w: ok, so only on the bug_task, not on the master bug? seemed to work
<james_w> didrocks, I think so
<didrocks> addTask() don't need though from what I saw, at it's a call
<didrocks> only for attributes then, good to know!
<didrocks> thanks james_w :)
<nhandler> I'm not able to login on leankitkanban.com using the credentials from the blog post
<mrevell> hey nhandler
<nhandler> mrevell: Hi
<mrevell> nhandler, What happens when you try? jml you may be interested in this
<nhandler> mrevell: Invalid credentials
<mrevell> nhandler, I get that too with those details. Let me check something.
<maxb> spm: Thanks! (Of course, you realize by now I've filed another ticket for more branches)
<mhr3> hey, i have a question about launchpad api, i'd like to use it with librest, but it seems there's no way to tell librest to send raw json, it always sends a form, so can i embed the json in a form or something?
<maxb> mhr3: You'll need to fix librest not to make unwarranted assumptions about the kind of request body an API needs
<George_e> Are there known problems with requesting builds from a recipe?
<George_e> Cause I've been trying the last few minutes and I keep getting "Oops" errors.
<George_e> (The page is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~stackapplet-dev/+recipe/stackapplet-daily-builds/+request-builds)
<wgrant> George_e: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<james_w> George_e, do you have an OOPS code from one of the errors?
<wgrant> That page works OK for me.
<George_e> The page loads, but when I request a build it fails.
<George_e> I'll give you the ID, one sec.
<George_e> OOPS-1878F2100
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1878F2100
<George_e> Still getting the Oops.
<wgrant> George_e: Recipes are still in beta, and you're not in the recipe beta team.
<StevenK> George_e: Sadly, we can't yet fix OOPS in production in ten minutes.
<wgrant> I'm surprised you see the links at all...
<George_e> I didn't... one of the Ubuntu guys sent me the link.
<George_e> Do you know what the problem is?
<George_e> ...would it be worth trying again in an hour?
<wgrant> You need to be in the beta testing team to request builds.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-recipe-beta
<George_e> Ah.
<George_e> wgrant: ...and you are my hero for the day. Works fine now!
<George_e> Thanks again!
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> It should probably tell you that when you go to +request-builds, though :/
<thumper> :(
<thumper> wgrant: it'll be out of beta by the end of the week
<thumper> I'm wondering how much effort we should put into fixing it
<wgrant> thumper: Great.
<thumper> also...
<thumper> we should make notes for the next feature to use flags
<wgrant> I was just thinking that.
<wgrant> The derived series stuff already locks the views themselves under the flag.
<magcius> Gah.
<lifeless> gah?
<magcius> Launchpad does support DKIM right?
<lifeless> for gmail only at the moment, we can expand the domains we turn it on for in the future
<magcius> Oh.
<magcius> I use custom-domain GMail through Google Apps
<magcius> will that work?
<lifeless> magcius: if you have a domain you need it turned on for, please file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> poolie is working on this facility at the moment
<magcius> OK.
<magcius> Is that going to be public?
<sparr> I've just discovered that there is a spammy comment to a bug on launchpad attributed to me but not visible on my activity history. Is anyone here in a position to discuss how that could have come to be?
<lifeless> magcius: such a question would be, yes.
<magcius> lifeless, poolie: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/146327
<sparr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/61463/comments/100
<sparr> I did not make this comment, and it does not appear on my activity history.
<sparr> I am curious if this could indicate a compromise of my account, or a compromise or bug in launchpad
<sparr> (non-exclusive ORs)
<lifeless> what activity history do you refer to ?
<sparr> https://launchpad.net/~sparr0/+karma is the appropriate place to see when I commented on bugs, yes?
<sparr> the text of that link being "Recent activities" from my user information page
<lifeless> I don't think we make any guarantees about the two being totally linked
<sparr> ok, well, I still maintain that I didn't make the comment, so I remain concerned in a slightly bemused fashion (mostly because I wouldn't expect a spammer to spam just once)
<lifeless> we see a lot of folk with compromised browsers
<sparr> firesheep, etc?
<lifeless> scripts in local browser cache that cause it to go post things
<sparr> ahh, that kind of compromise
<sparr> well, lacking any productive avenue of inquiry on the "how"... can I just ask for it to be deleted?
<lifeless> I suggest filing a question (answers.launchpad.net/launchpad) asking for the comment to be zapped, and for some help figuring out how it happened
<sparr> ok
<lifeless> yeah, the folk that can are all in a sprint at the moment so it won't be immediate
<lifeless> but it will get done
<sparr> sprint?
<lifeless> physical meeting to get projects done
<sparr> ahh, ok. thanks for the info all around
#launchpad 2011-02-22
<Daviey> Hi, Is LP debian package archive published status aware?  The reason i ask, is that they all seem to be in Pending state :/
<Daviey> s/state/status
 * Daviey has a horrible feeling he's going to be using rmadison
<StevenK> Daviey: We don't build Debian, we don't create build records for them, and I don't think they're published at all. What are you trying to achieve?
<Daviey> StevenK, Use getPublishedSources, to view only published sources :)
<Daviey> StevenK, essentially, get a package set of the latest debian sid packages via the LP api.
<Daviey> but without the status being valid, i'm getting (what should be) Superseded packages included in my source_package_publishing_history collection .
<Daviey> As in, multiple versions of the same package
<StevenK> Daviey: Hm, I'm not certain you can trust the publishing status of Debian sources, given we don't publish them. Perhaps wgrant might know more, if he's around.
<persia> My information may no longer be current, but in the past it was not unknown for LP's concept of Debian to be out of date by some time (for various complicated reasons).  This ought be better with various infrastructure improvements, but I strongly suspect it remains a low priority for investigation to ensure current data.
<Daviey> StevenK, thanks
<Daviey> persia, Well the data seems current, even has valid date_published... but the state is pending..
<StevenK> persia: We have monitoring of both bits of the pipeline (debmirror and gina), so it should be okay.
<Daviey> it would seem sensible that if we have a date_published, the state should be published... *however*, seems we don't store date_superseeded.
<persia> StevenK: Ah, excellent.  Wonderful things happen when I don't pay attention for a few years :)
<Daviey> Although, date_published of n+1 should surely set the date_superseeded of n
<persia> Isn't it more complex because of the nature of Debian publication and wanna-build lag?  Also, wasn't there some work done recently to allow simultaneous parallel versions to be present in sid?
<Daviey> Seems to be a good example: https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/debian/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/1299864 & https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/debian/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/1167376
<Daviey> persia, no idea :/
<lifeless> Daviey: please delete your edge references.
<lifeless> edge must die
<Daviey> lifeless, ack :)
<lifeless> Daviey: we don't publish any of debian AFAIK
<lifeless> we replicate it in only
<lifeless> so its not surprising to me that none of it is published.
<Daviey> lifeless, I wonder if natty launchpadlib should raise a Deprecation warning :)
<wgrant> Daviey: Sources will always remain Pending.
<wgrant> But the mirror should never be more than 12 hours out of date.
<lifeless> Daviey: natty lplib will just use production
<wgrant> We now have alerts in place for if that happens.
<Daviey> lifeless, true, but why do we store date_published if we don't believe it is published?
<wgrant> Daviey: Also, we don't track deletions at the moment.
<lifeless> Daviey: and issue a deprecation warning too - *but* python has turned off showing deprecating warnings.
<lifeless> Daviey: because its crazy
<wgrant> Daviey: Because this code was written in 2004 and is INSANE.
<Daviey> lifeless, lovely!
<lifeless> in the membrane
<Daviey> wgrant, lol
 * Daviey raises a big scream.
<Daviey> So, other than client side processing - is there any way of getting a source_package_publishing_history collection of just the latest debian source packages?
<wgrant> What does that mean?
<lifeless> what do you want to achieve?
<mneptok> peace with honor. peace in our time.
<mneptok> oh, and grilled cheese.
<jpds> mneptok: honour*
<Daviey> wgrant, as an example, something like http://pb.daviey.com/gIaE/
<wgrant> Daviey: The import mainly serves to get the files into LP, and to notify services of new Debian uploads.
<Daviey> and only return the highest debian version source.
<mneptok> jpds: je parle Francais, aussi.
<wgrant> Daviey: That's not what you want to achieve.
<wgrant> That's a way to achieve it.
<Daviey> wgrant, ok..
<wgrant> Daviey: I doubt that you want to print out a list Debian source package names in a fairly slow way.
<wgrant> You presumably have some use for that sort of information.
 * persia suspects yet another implementation of mdt, but is only guessing
<wgrant> That is also my suspicion.
<Daviey> wgrant, yeah - that was just an example of trying to achieve a valid source package collection
<persia> Daviey: What's your large-scale project, of which this is merely stropping the razor prior to wetting the yak?
<Daviey> persia, lol.. compare two way delta between debian and ubuntu for a given package set.
<wgrant> Hmm, where have I seen that before...
<persia> mdt *does* just that.
<persia> wgrant: Would you mind adding the server packageset and passing Daviey a URL :)
<wgrant> Daviey: See the note at the bottom of http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/
<wgrant> And also see the example pages.
<persia> Daviey: For more advanced information, you may want to look also at PET
<persia> Daviey: http://pet.alioth.debian.org/
<persia> (would need tweaking to also show Ubuntu and LP bug count, but those changes would be welcomed by some PET using teams in Debian)
<Daviey> Hmm.. One of the issues that multidistrotools seems to have, is that it's not easy to see /what/ is the delta; without manually looking at the changelog and parsing the difference in your head.
<persia> Could add a link to patches.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> Do you have some ideas for improving that?
<wgrant> There should already be such a link.
<persia> Or a link to merges.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> unless I disabled that for performance reasons.
<wgrant> Yup, it's even bold.
<persia> I think you disabled it for performance reasons: I see PTS, BTS, changes, buildlog, packages.u.c, LP, LP bugs, LP builds, LP changelogs
<Daviey> wgrant, parsing the changelog looking for changes until version = natty.version, for example
<persia> Ah, I'm looking in the wrong place.
<Daviey> then in reverse, changelogs in natty,until version string doesn't contain ubuntu.
<wgrant> Daviey: You want to see the changelog entries from the LCA?
<persia> LCA?
<wgrant> Latest common ancestor.
<wgrant> MRCA, I guess it should be.
<Daviey> wgrant, yes
<persia> I'm not sure I comprehend the semantic difference between "latest" and "most recent", but I'll take your word for it.
<wgrant> Daviey: So, Launchpad's derivation functionality will do this sort of thing within a few months. It's not clear when that will be applied to Debian->Ubuntu, but it should happen soon.
<Daviey> wgrant, Ah!
<wgrant> persia: Nothing, but MRCA seems to be the conventional term.
<Daviey> That sounds peeeeerfect!
<wgrant> Daviey: It will basically do mdt in LP.
<wgrant> With packageset filtering.
<wgrant> And diffs between the base and the Ubuntu and Debian versions.
<wgrant> Which could have the changelog extracted if you so desire.
<Daviey> I have a function doing that, both ways - but i was trying to make it db backed to not hammer the api and changelog servers every time i run it.
<Daviey> wgrant, seems exciting times!
<persia> wgrant: Will that also be replacing the non-LP bits of MoM and patches?
<Daviey> wgrant, Is there a bug or blueprint i can track for that?
<wgrant> persia: Neither is directly in scope, AIUI. But I hope that MoM will be replaced by UDD, and patches can be easily replaced by LP even now.
<wgrant> Daviey: I don't know of any. But there is http://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/DerivativeDistributions
<persia> patches-replaced-by-LP -> that's probably worth doing sooner than later if it's ready, simply to reduce redundancy and start client migration (there are a bundle of clients).
<wgrant> persia: A good experience for that depends on some of the derivation work that is yet to be done.
<persia> MoM-replaced-by-UDD -> how does that work?  common-ancestor-import-branches-from-Debian and looms/pipelines/whatever to dig around at the diff?
<persia> Heh.  That makes sense.
<wgrant> persia: I believe that's the intention.
<wgrant> I hope that looms become more sensible soon.
 * Daviey pity's the person that tries to announce that
<wgrant> Daviey: I imagine it'll be quite a while off :/
<persia> Daviey: Why?  There's no reason one can't implement a get-merge (or whatever the script is called) that uses UDD to provide a compatible experience.
 * persia doesn't tend to like the merges that come from working with MoM anyway
<didrocks> hey hey
<didrocks> just a short question on bug expiration
<didrocks> if I have three bug tasks on a bug
<didrocks> two of them are incomplete and one is New
<didrocks> will the bug expire?
<wgrant> To qualify for expiration, the bug and its bugtasks meet the follow conditions:
<wgrant> ...
<wgrant>         3. The bug does not have any other valid bugtasks.
<wgrant> I think New should count as a valid bugtask.
<wgrant> Let me check.
<didrocks> sure :)
<Daviey> persia, We both know there are people that will get upset if the traditional development model is changed in any way.
<persia> There's changes and there's changes.
<lifeless> on
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> that reminds me
<persia> MoM has issues: other data sources are always welcome, and MoM has had improvements/changes in the past to accomplish various goals.
<wgrant> didrocks: It looks like any status other than Invalid, Incomplete and Won't Fix is sufficient to hold a bug open. Even Expired...
<lifeless> deryck is open to the 'new' link becoming 'untriaged' with a broader than just new list for untraiged bugs
<didrocks> wgrant: excellent, thanks for the answer :)
<wgrant> didrocks: So no, the bug should not expire.
<lifeless> e.g incomplete-with-response, confirmed, status undecided would all count
<didrocks> thanks wgrant
<persia> On the other hand, changes like making me wait 30 times as long to download a package when I don't care about the metadata or history in the context I'm getting the package gets in the way.
<persia> The key is flexibility: as long as there is *support* for various ways of doing things, people are happy, and some ways of doing things can become deprecated once nobody uses them.
<didrocks> wgrant: so, in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/661097
<didrocks> wgrant: will the unity upstream/downstream tasks can expire?
<wgrant> didrocks: No.
<didrocks> wgrant: ok, the status is "global"
<wgrant> didrocks: Right. A task will only expire if there are no other unexpirable tasks.
<didrocks> wgrant: excellent, that was the answer I was expecting. Thanks! ;)
<Daviey> What is the process for reporting spamming users?
<Daviey> Someone i know (a non-spammer) account seems to be spamming LP bugs.
<Peng> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion I believe
<Daviey> He's asleep at the moment...
<cody-somerville> Daviey, Whats the account name? We may have already noticed it.
<lifeless> if this is nickj
<lifeless> I've suspended it
<Daviey> yeah..
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/146394
<Daviey> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> thanks for alerting us
<lifeless> ngight
<Daviey> nn lifeless
<mdz> is staging really still updating, or is there a problem with it?
<wgrant> mdz: The normal code updates failed last week due to its data being too old. We decided we'd wait for the weekend database restore to fix that. But it turns out that had been automatically disabled after several failed code updates, or something like that.
<wgrant> However, the manual restore that was started yesterday should just about be finished now.
<mdz> wgrant, thanks
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Hmarzz> Is there a launchpad representative that I could speak with about an issue with the SSO service?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> seb128: all gnome panels disappear, the window boarders are gone. you cant click on any window and use it. for example i had 2 terms open and i can switch between them but i can not use any commands and such
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<jcsackett> gnomefreak: was that "oh damn" a sign of wrong channel/window?
<gnomefreak> jcsackett: yeah wrong channel
<jcsackett> dig. :-)
<gnomefreak> some how i went from /win 17 to /win 19 while typing
<kklimonda> hey, I have a problem pushing branch to LP. The first time I try I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570777/
<kklimonda> the second time I try to push it just pushes infinitely
<kklimonda> it looks like it's trying to first pull all commits from the gtkmm trunk branch (which is a clone of upstream git repo) but my branch have nothing to do with it.
<sinzui> kklimonda: yes it is doing that
<sinzui> kklimonda: the formats are incompatible so bzr is trying to put everything there
<sinzui> I think you need to update the branch format. let me check the branch you want to stack this on
<kklimonda> do you have any solution I could use? :)
<sinzui> yuck https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gtkmm/main is using an obsolete format
<sinzui> kklimonda: I think I want to update Lp to 2a, which is what you probably have since it has been standard for almost a year
<kklimonda> makes sense :)
<sinzui> kklimonda: the other option is to branch from lp:gtkmm, to get an older format. merge your changes into the second branch, then push
<kklimonda> sinzui: the problem is I don't branch from the lp:gtkmm
<kklimonda> sinzui: ubuntu desktop team uses the same project for pushing packaging-only branches
<kklimonda> I think I could branch from lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtkmm/ubuntu and that should fix it.
<sinzui> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> no, it didn't work after all
<kklimonda> maybe if I try to push without my commits first..
<kklimonda> no, still the same error
<mhr3> hey guys, is something wrong with recipes? i get an oops every time i click request build
<mhr3> for example (Error ID: OOPS-1879EA1560)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1879EA1560
<wgrant> mhr3: It sounds like you're not in the recipe beta testing team. Try joining https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-recipe-beta
<mhr3> wgrant, that's it, thanks
<wgrant> mhr3: Also, any particular reason you're still using edge?
<mhr3> wgrant, firefox remembers it there :)
 * micahg has lots of old edge URLs in his history
<wgrant> Mine are almost all gone.
<lool> jml: leankit credentials > the blog post says they have been updated, I see "guest@canonical.com" and "guest" and this doens't work
#launchpad 2011-02-23
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kroot> Hello. Is anyone around that can help with translation import queues?
<wgrant> kroot: Hi.
<kroot> wgrant: Hello.
<wgrant> kroot: You are having a problem with translation imports?
<kroot> Well, I tried uploading it in the same directory layout it exported in... however, I see that is not the recommended layout for imports.
<kroot> I just reuploaded it in the recommended format: https://translations.launchpad.net/connectbot/trunk/+imports
<wgrant> henninge: Could you help kroot with his import layout?
<henninge> wgrant: sorry, what was the request? I saw your ping but had to go off immediately.
<henninge> also, I don't have any scroll-back
<kroot> henninge: I was just having a bit of trouble making sure this translations import was in the right format for rosetta
<kroot> https://translations.launchpad.net/connectbot/trunk/+imports
<henninge> kroot: the new ones are good. I approved the template (it needed that because its path changed).
<henninge> kroot: the translations should be approved automatically soon and then imported.
<kroot> henninge: great, thanks
<wgrant> win 55
<kroot> Either that's a mistyped IRC command or you're keeping a score of how many people you help.
<wgrant> kroot: It was, regrettably, merely missing a leading slash.
<raphink> hello
<raphink> I want to upload to a specific PPA, so I used dput ppa:raphink/augeas, but my package ended up on my main PPA
<raphink> the uploading machine is running Lucid
<raphink> and the raphink/augeas PPA exists
<raphink> am I missing something?
<wgrant> 2011-02-22 15:25:30 DEBUG   Considering changefile ~raphink/ubuntu/augeas_0.7.4-0ubuntu4~pparaphink1_source.changes
<wgrant> dput uploaded straight into ~raphink, not ~raphink/augeas.
<wgrant> Do you have a custom 'ppa' stanza in ~/.dput.cf, perhaps?
<raphink> wgrant, let me check
<raphink> ah right wgrant , I have a [ppa] entry in .dput.cf :-)
<raphink> let me try again :-)
<raphink> thanks for the debug
<leoquant> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/TeamReports
<cdbs> that isn't a part of Launchpad
<cdbs> leoquant: and, 500 errors are common in the wiki
<leoquant> cdbs, ok
<cdbs> leoquant: wait for 5-10 minutes, probably there is heavy load
<cdbs> :o
<lundh> Hi
<lundh> I know that launchpad primarily is a hosted solution but I'm looking into the possibility to run it as a local install because of secrecy conserns. (We can not let a third party provider have a copy of our development documentation, no matter of how convenient it would be.) Is this being done? What should I keep in mind?
<lundh> Registry and Bugs is the important parts that we would use. The code hosting is not really of any use to us (for now)
<jml> lundh: in a nutshell, it's possible, but really difficult, and it's a use-case that's not supported by the Launchpad team.
<lundh> jml: ok, so your recommendation is to look for another tool=
<jml> lundh: or, if possible, re-evaluate your requirements. Launchpad does host private projects.
<mikhas> (asked on wrong channel before) Hi, when using launchpad PPA's, can I somehow configure on the website that a package is made available for Lucid *and* Maverick? Or do I really have to re-upload the package, even if only the debian changelog changes?
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bigjools> mikhas: you have 2 options. 1) re-upload as you have done, 2) upload to one of the series and use the PPA's copy-packages page to copy across to the other series
<mikhas> oy, of course! that's what the combo box with the copying option is for, I guess
<mikhas> I feel stupid now
<mikhas> do I need to choose rebuild?
<bigjools> mikhas: no, it will refuse that if you do
<bigon> hi, is there any issue with the ppa's? looks like new packages on https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages are not published
<hannie> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. This problem persists.
<hannie> Can it be that more people are working on this translation at the moment?
<bigjools> bigon: I can't see anything pending publishing
<bigon> indeed
<bigon> but
<bigon>      2.90.0-1ubuntu1~build1 0
<bigon>         450 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<bigon> and in the ppa it's version ~build4
<bigon> (pkg nautilus-sendto)
<bigjools> bigon: no it isn't
<bigon> mhhh the binary package has been removed from the source pkg
<bigon> sigh
<bigjools> bigon: it could be orphan cruft?
<bigon> bigjools: indeed, I will readd the pkg
<bigon> even worse, I'm stupid, sorry for the noise
<hannie> Can anyone help me with this message on LP: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<hannie> Please try again. This doesn't help
<hannie> It only occurs with the LoCo Directory translation. All other packages are ok
<jcsackett> hannie: what url are you trying to open?
<jcsackett> or are you accessing via another means?
<hannie> wait a sec
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/
<hannie> I have closed and reopened it, but to no avail
<jcsackett> hannie: one sec.
<hannie> ok
<jcsackett> hannie: i can reproduce; it opens here. can you open translations.launchpad.net alright?
<jcsackett> sorry, i *cannot* reproduce.
<hannie> I cannot save
<jcsackett> hannie: ah. i see. can you run me through exactly what you are doing/trying to do?
<hannie> ok
<hannie> I changed some strings. When I try to save I get this message
<hannie> jcsackett, it started about 30 minutes ago and still doesn't want to save
<hannie> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<jcsackett> hannie: i see. okay, i am investigating.
<hannie> thanks a lot. Please let me know when it is fixed.
<jcsackett> hannie: will do. i may have to ask you further questions, or someone else may get pulled into this and ask you some questions as well. :-)
<hannie> I can save the gcalctool messages on which I am working too
<hannie> I'll hang around
<RawChid> I think it's hard to reproduce since hannie had changed a bunch of strings and hit "save".
<RawChid> Now she's refreshing in the hope it will actually save (am I right hannie ?)
<hannie> I tried several times, but with the same result
<RawChid> Did you re-enter the changes?
<RawChid> Or back button of browser, and hit "save" again?
<hannie> Yes, I test it with one string
<RawChid> Ok :)
<hannie> Even closed and opened and tried again
<jcsackett> hannie: ok, i was just about to ask if you could try with just one string. thanks for clarifying. :-)
<hannie> jcsackett, do you want me to close the page?
<jcsackett> hannie: you have already completely closed the page and reopened it to try one string, yes?
<hannie> yes, I did
<hannie> I'll do it once more
<jcsackett> hannie: if you want, sure. but i don't think it's necessary.
<hannie> Just to be sure
<hannie> same error message after closing, reopening, changing and saving
<jcsackett> hannie: you said this started about 30 minutes ago; were you able to make changes before that today?
<hannie> not today, but yesterday
<jcsackett> hannie: ok.
<RawChid> When changing this string: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/24/+translate
<RawChid> I get the same error as hannie
<jcsackett> RawChid, hannie: are either of you getting OOPS numbers when you get the error message?
<RawChid> No, nothing
<hannie> No, just the text I sent you
<RawChid> Here is a screenie: http://picpaste.com/LP-error-is1fngV1.png
<hannie> jcsacket: one change was saved (it says 21 seconds ago)
<jtv> RawChid, hannie, jcsackett: that doesn't even look translations-related… it's a more basic problem
<hannie> It is "save"-related
 * jtv asks around in another channel
<jtv> hannie, RawChid: the screenshot and URL were very helpful—got someone looking at it now.
<hannie> ok, thanks I will leave it to you guys.
<RawChid> Good luck!
<RawChid> Thanks for helping us out
<jtv> RawChid, hannie: thanks for reporting this so carefully, and sorry for the inconvenience.  I'll try to keep you posted, though my shift is ending soon and I may be called away.
<hannie> Ok, we'll see tomorrow
<RawChid> I'll stick here in this channel
<jtv> Cool.
<jtv> RawChid: looks like it may be a problem in a proxy on your end… any chance you and hannie are behind one and the same proxy?
<RawChid> Don't think so
<RawChid> We live in different cities
<RawChid> I don't use a proxy. Or are you talking about proxies inside the Launchpad infrastructure...
<jtv> It's pretty unclear at the moment, so it was a bit of a guess.
<RawChid> FYI, the problem still occurs on that URL I gave earlier
<jtv> Oh, that's good to know—I'm passing that on
<jtv> (People we wondering :)
<jtv> RawChid: investigations are ongoing.  jcsackett is in a better timezone, so he will keep working on it with the admins.
<jtv> (where "better" is "more suitable just now," of course :)
<jcsackett> best would be a timezone where lunch isn't about to roll around. :-)
<RawChid> Hehe, I'll cook diner in about 20 minutes :P
<jtv> eet smakelijk dan :)
<RawChid> Ah, ook Nederlands, dankjewel. En jij ook straks
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<till_> almost each time i dput to launchpad i get an ftp error, is that expected?
<till_> the "stacktrace" says that the upload was successful
<till_> but there was an error closing the connection
<till_> the build is started too, it's just a weird error
<till_> anyone have any thoughts?
<RawChid> I'm just sitting here. But I think it may help if you pastebin the stacktrace
<till_> http://friendpaste.com/3GWcB1xf4FUMG7HAx3Zncx
<till_> RawChid: good idea ;)
<falktx> hey there
<falktx> i'm having lots of issues building packages on natty
<falktx> afaik, natty has a kinda broken GCC
<falktx> how do I force a package to build with an old GCC version?
<sinzui> falktx: I do not think you can
<falktx> oh, crap
<falktx> how am I suppose to fix:
<falktx> 'undefined reference to `sigc::signal_base::signal_base()'' ?
<falktx> and lots of other errors like these
<lifeless> I'd discuss that on #ubuntu-motu
<lifeless> who are much more likely to be aware of compilation issues
<falktx> lifeless: thanks, I didnt know which was the right channel for this
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui, jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<RedSingularity> Hey everyone!  Anybody available?
<chmod755> yup
<RedSingularity> I am having an issue turning bugs into questions.  Experienced this a few months ago but it is acting up again.  Maybe someone can look into it?  I will remain in the channel here.
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's a known issue
<RedSingularity> micahg: ahhh any workaround man?
<micahg> RedSingularity: not that I know of
<RedSingularity> micahg: just cant use questions for now then?
<lifeless> you can make a new question
<lifeless> then link the bug to the question
<sinzui> RedSingularity: the action timesout?
<RedSingularity> sinzui: yep
<sinzui> lifeless: you cannot subscribe the bug reporter to the question. You will be the asker and you do not care about solving the issue
<RedSingularity> Alright, guess i will create a new question or have the user do it.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> have the user do it
<RedSingularity> Any idea how long before a fix?
<RedSingularity> lifeless: alright
<lifeless> RedSingularity: its in our critical bug list
<lifeless> but there are 200 bugs in that list
<sinzui> RedSingularity: Question side of the conversion rules are really stupid (/me wrote them) The bug description and the explanation of why it is q question is all that should be converted. The answer contactions should get one email, not one for each comment
<RedSingularity> lifeless: 200 bugs filed against launchpad?!?
<lifeless> RedSingularity: critical ones
<lifeless> RedSingularity: we have 6000 bugs open
<RedSingularity> lifeless: WOW
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<RedSingularity> sinzui: i agree yes
<sinzui> RedSingularity: I certainly want to fix this issue. There is 25% I can get this done in the next 4 weeks
<RedSingularity> lifeless: so no eta on a fix yet i assume?
<lifeless> RedSingularity: nope
<lifeless> RedSingularity: its important to us
<lifeless> RedSingularity: but we have other equally broken pages
<sinzui> RedSingularity: there is a good chance. the convert question bug is a leading timeout. It is in the queue of critical
<RedSingularity> sinzui lifeless Thanks for the info!  Just wanted to know whats going on ;)
<lundh> hi again
<lundh> I asked this a couple of hours ago but had to run so sorry for repeating myself
<lundh> I am trying to figure out if launchpad is a viable solution as an internal issue tracking system. We can not have a hosted solution due to secrecy conserns but launchpad fit our need pretty good (private projects as well as (semi)public ones)
<lundh> launchpads feature list is miles ahead of redmine or bugzilla as we would use it
<jcsackett> lundh: you were asking earlier about internal hosting of launchpad, right?
<lundh> yes
<sinzui> lundh: This is not that channel to ask about hacking Lp to run internally or other hosting
<lundh> which is?
<lifeless> #launchpad-dev would be better
<sinzui> lundh: We released Lps code to encourage users to contribute to the Lp service
<lundh> I'm just trying to figure out what to do as there is no way that our project could be hosted even though that would be very nice
<sinzui> Lp requires hacking to be used for anything other that lp.net development. The art is not free. We do not discuss how Lp is setup in prodution
<lifeless> lundh: https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/VirtualMachine is a reasonable starting point
<lundh> ok, that probably makes it unsuited for our needs, thanks for letting me know :)
<lundh> too bad though, the feature list is really nice
<lifeless> lundh: its certainly doable, but you'll need to put a reasonable amount of effort in - starting with a rebranding
<sinzui> lundh: Companies like dell use Lp. I suspect  have more money at stake than your company
<sinzui> s/suspect have/suspect dell has/
<lundh> sinzui: money is not the issue, trust is and that is everything for this. no third party is ever allowed in
<lifeless> lundh: there are other folk running internal lp instances around
<sinzui> lundh: What issues block your company from using Lp.net? If we do not know what they are, Lp has little chance of ever serving your needs.
<lifeless> lundh: I'm not aware of anyone running a publically accessible lp instance other than us
<lundh> sinzui: The only way we could use lp.net would be to buy a server with it preinstalled and then having it on site at our location. thats the issue
<lundh> lifeless: I'm not talking about publically avilable instances. this instance would be accessible by a handful of ips with passwords and encryption
<lifeless> sinzui: some organisations have a 'no hosted solutions' policy
<lifeless> lundh: you can certainly do that
<lifeless> lundh: we'd be delighted if you contributed patches back that make it better for you
<lundh> I'll look into it then. might be more then we can cope with though.
<lundh> but if you would sell a server with launchpad pre installed (seald or whatever) I'm sure that would be attractive to several companies with similar policies
<lifeless> lundh: its an interesting idea
<lifeless> lundh: however our current focus is improving our quality and scaling to deal with users coming in from the internet
<lundh> I can understand that
<JFo> in attempting to accept the nominations on bug 723945 I am encountering a seemingly quick timeout. Anything I can do to avoid this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723945 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "CVE-2010-4258" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723945
<wgrant> JFo: Do you have an OOPS ID for that timeout?
<JFo> wgrant, Error ID: OOPS-1880K1665
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1880K1665
<wgrant> JFo: Thanks.
<JFo> np :)
<lifeless> zomg
<lifeless> wgrant: jfo's oops - the ss query in it makes me want to stab my eyeballs
<wgrant> lifeless: Would you like some DSP queries?
<lifeless> they are nicer
<wgrant> Not the ones during heat calculation.
<lifeless> actually
<lifeless> they are
<lifeless> the ss ones are *4* pages long
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pindonga> hi, I was wondering if it's possible to use launchpadlib to retrieve a list of bugs that have a specific tag (I don't find this in the api docs)
<JFo> lifeless, sorry about that :-)
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui, jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> JFo: hmm ?
<thumper> pindonga: Possibly, but I'm not sure how
<JFo> about the Oops ss query :)
<lifeless> pindonga: yes, searchTasks(tag='foo')
<lifeless> JFo: not your fault
<pindonga> lifeless, that on lp.bugs?
<lifeless> pindonga: on any bug context
<pindonga> lifeless, cool, thanks
#launchpad 2011-02-24
<ovnicraft> hello there is any clue in your roadmap about comments in blueprints ?
<ovnicraft> or now how i can do it ?
<lifeless> later this year we plan to fold blueprints and bugs together into a single issue tracker
<lifeless> that will give you a place to have discussions about specification
<ovnicraft> i see the whiteboard but is too stupid, users can delete texts added by others
<ovnicraft> that sounds good
<ovnicraft> so i think that concept now is imposible in lp
<ovnicraft> developers cant have their space
<ovnicraft> there is any specification where i can read ?
<lifeless> dev.launchpad.net/IssueTracker I think
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lag> Any skilled LP people with admin rights available to help me out?
<lag> I've given a project to the wrong person and I need it changed pronto
<wgrant> lag: There probably won't be any admins around for another hour or so.
<wgrant> lag: Could you ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion?
<lag> wgrant: I'm fairly sure I'm going to need an admin to correct my fopar
<wgrant> lag: Or the person you gave it to, yes.
<wgrant> lag: Ask a question at the URL I gave, and I'll poke an admin to deal with it when they awake.
<lag> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/146667
<wgrant> lag: I've assigned it to the LOSAs.
<lag> wgrant: Great, thanks
<mok0> Hm, I am suddenly in doubt... can the Vcs-Brz: field in debian/control list the url as lp:~mok0/.... ?
<wgrant> mok0: It should ideally list the official packaging branch.
<wgrant> But that has nothing to do with Launchpad (yet?)
<wgrant> We don't interpret the field at all.
<mok0> wgrant: I know
<mok0> wgrant: I don't maintain my packages in the main ubuntu branch
<mok0> wgrant: what I meant, do I need to expand the "lp:" to a URL?
<wgrant> mok0: It is already a URL. It's one that's only recognised by Bazaar, but it is still a URL.
<wgrant> You should not have to expand it.
<wgrant> I don't know what uses it.
<mok0> wgrant, thanks.
<mok0> wgrant: Isn't it used in LP to cross-reference?
<wgrant> mok0: Not yet.
<wgrant> It may be once we are building from branches natively.
<mok0> wgrant: ah, ok
<wgrant> But that is a while off.
<mok0> wgrant: are you formally involved in LP development now?
<wgrant> mok0: Yup, I started full-time in December.
<mok0> wgrant: congrats!!
<wgrant> Thanks!
<mok0> wgrant: what kind of work do you do?
<lifeless> the shadow knows
<wgrant> mok0: I was initially working on Soyuz, but a month ago the team was restructured.
<wgrant> So what lifeless says holds, basically.
<mok0> Life in the shadow... complete freedom
<mok0> :-)
<gnomefreak> i was adding info to a bug report using apport-collect and answered all its question than after giving Lp access to update/change my bug report it is stuck on the "Almost Finished" page its been a few minutes now and it has not added info to the bug yet. should i start the process over again? it seems its LP not apport to me
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Is apport not asking you to click a button to say you've done that?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: after i allow acess i get nothing. i refreshed the web page that said almost done and it gave me an OOPS
<gnomefreak> im going to try one last time, and ill let you know if it worked
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It's not on a web page.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It's somewhere in apport.
<gnomefreak> oh. well this time it didnt even bring up the webpage, so i guess it makes sense
<gnomefreak> i guess ill add apport to my list of bugs to report. thanks wgrant
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks it does seem that apport is crashing, i filed the bug on it.
 * smokex is busy probably writing code: Gone away for now
<hannie> jtv, my problem with the LoCo Directory is still not fixed. Any idea what's wrong?
<jtv> hannie: last I heard, it was still a mystery!  The error that we found only seemed to affect one or two users.  jcsackett may know more.
<hannie> ok
<wgrant> What's the issue?
<wgrant> Your team memberships and username aren't showing up in the LoCo directory?
<jtv> wgrant: no, some "can't connect to LP server" errors (no oopses) when submitting translations.
<wgrant> Ah.
<jtv> The crazy thing is, that shouldn't depend at all on what exactly you happen to be doing afaict
<jtv> It's normally a systemic problem.
<jtv> hannie: the best guess we had last night was that RawChid and you might be behind the same proxy, but that seemed unlikely… any chance that it's the same provider though, and they might be doing something weird?
<hannie> today is a new day ;)
<hannie> jtv, we both log in at Launchpad. I do not see a connection with our providers
<jtv> grr
<hannie> It is a problem, because if today it still is not working, then well will it work?
<jtv> Yes.  :(
<hannie> Should I contact Danilos or David Planella about this?
<jtv> Well that's the annoying thing: this isn't even translations-specific AFAICT.  Did you try submitting other forms, e.g. searches?
<hannie> btw this suggestion is not a lack of confidence in you
<jtv> No worries.
<hannie> I have nog problem at all with other packages in LP
<jtv> So even translating worked!?
<jtv> For other packages?
 * smokex is busy probably writing code: Gone away for now
<hannie> Translating works, but if I can't save it, it is a waste of time
<jtv> Of course.  But you were able to submit your translations to another package without the same problem?
<hannie> jtv, yes, I worked in gcalctool simultaneously and saving there was no problem
<jtv> That's… interesting.  And what package didn't work?
<hannie> LoCo Directory
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/
<hannie> ...doesn't or not didn't ):
<hannie> #not
<jtv> Okay, I'll see if I can find anything weird about that then.  (It'd have to be very weird!)
<jtv> hannie: do you get the same problem on our staging server?  https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/
<hannie> jtv, I found something!!!!!
<jtv> ?
<hannie> just a sec
<hannie> I had filtered on the word "mondiale" because it should be substituted by "wereldwijde"
<hannie> I have removed the filter, then translated another untranslated string and guess what...
<hannie> it is saved!!!
<hannie> So now I am going to try and save a string with the word "mondiale" in it.
<hannie> With filter I mean of course the Search box
<jtv> hannie: it's know that the search filter doesn't interact well with the translated/untranslated/… filter, but this is unexpected.
<jtv> s/know/known/
<hannie> ok, so that may have been the problem. I am now trying a string with "Mondiale"
<hannie> Right, as soon as I use the word "mondiale" in the search box I get the error message
<hannie> Finally I am going to try and change the same string, but without "mondiale" in the search box
 * smokex is busy probably writing code: Gone away for now
<hannie> jtv, it is still not working when I change a string with the word "mondiale" in it, even
<hannie> when I empty the Search box and show all items
<maxb> smokex: Automatic away messages on public channels are a bit intrusive
<jtv> hannie: so the search filter wasn't related after all?
<hannie> No it seems to be the word "mondiale"
<hannie> I did hear Rawchid mention something about a script that did not word in LP, so
<hannie> I wil contact him about this this afternoon. thanks for your help so far
<hannie> #work
<jtv> Thanks for helping figure this out.  Do try the same thing on the staging server, to see if it breaks there.  I'll see if I can figure out anything weird about the data.
<hannie> jtv, what is a staging server?
<jtv> It's a copy of Launchpad for experimenting in.
<jtv> Its equivalent of the problem page is https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/nl/
<jtv> (note the "staging")
<hannie> ok, I'll have a look
<jtv> I have to go take care of something urgent now.
<hannie> bye
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jtv> hannie: the good news is, I may have found the errors that have been hitting you.  The bad news is, it may be complicated and I still don't understand why it didn't give you an oops id.
<hannie> jtv, I am playing in staging server now
<jtv> Any different?
<hannie> yes, I am investigating
<jtv> (By the way, bear in mind that the data on that server is disposable—don't do "real" work there)
<jtv> (Sorry if I keep repeating that, just want to be really really sure not to waste your work :)
<hannie> #24 could not be altered in LP, but in 24 I see the word "mondiale" has been replaced by "wereldwijde
<hannie> jtv, I understand. I only use it for experiments
<jtv> OK
<jtv> It's probably not the word "mondiale" as such; none of the interesting code cares about what exactly is in the strings.  But something unusual may have happened to those strings.
<hannie> jtv, feedback: I can save in staging.lp.net
<jtv> whoa
<jtv> that's interesting
<hannie> ah, tell me
<jtv> but maybe the old, bad translations aren't in staging yet
<jtv> (staging runs on slightly older copies of the database)
<hannie> I think the string I just changed in staging was new
<jtv> So no translation for it yet, in staging?
<hannie> Only a suggestion
<hannie> The 'old' suggestion (mondiale) is not present in staging, but it is in LP
<jtv> That matches what I'm seeing…
<hannie> And in LP I cannot change mondiale to wereldwijd because I get the error message there
<jtv> The errors I found say that probably, the code tried to make a new message the current one without disabling the old one first.
<jtv> If there is no old one, that would probably not happen.
<hannie> In LP: Current Dutch = Gerelateerde mondiale activiteit
<jtv> What I think is happening is that the code does disable the old message, but the activation of the new one gets flushed out of the ORM cache before the deactivation of the old one does.
<jtv> (By the way yes, "wereldwijd" is much better :)
<hannie> In staging: Gerelateerde wereldwijde activiteit, I just changed it to Current Dutch
<hannie> Troubleshooting is fun, as long as you find the answer in the end ;)
<jtv> heh
<jtv> it can get a bit frustrating, too :)
<hannie> yep, like now
<hannie> But I do appreciate your help very much
<jtv> hannie: and vice versa…  I just confirmed: we're just not telling the ORM "when you write our changes to the database, please write this one first or there'll be trouble."
<jtv> So I'll go and fix that, and hopefully we can have the fix in production tomorrow.
<hannie> right
<hannie> What is ORM?
<jtv> hannie: Object-Relational Manager.
<hannie> ok
<jtv> It's a software layer that lets you do object-oriented programming with what's actually relational database items underneath.
<hannie> I'll check again tomorrow. thanks for your time and help so far
<jtv> Turns out this was a known problem that we never got to the bottom of!  Bug 708385
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 708385 in Launchpad itself ""duplicate key value violates unique constraint" when uploading .po" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708385
<jtv> I'll be attaching my fix (or "branch" really) to that bug ticket.
<jploz> Hello. Hopefully, I'm in the right channel for my question.
<jploz> It is about how to handle bugs and fixes in different Ubuntu versions.
<jploz> Consider following szenario: a bug was reported against a package in universe. The bug also affects the upstream project, so it was added as also affected. Then a upstream release which fixes this issue was published and uploaded to Natty.
<micahg> jploz: #ubuntu-motu would be better for this
<jploz> micahg: Ok, I'll try there. Many thanks and bye.
<JFo> wgrant, lifeless any update on my oops? It is hampering my ability to approve nominations for several CVE bugs.
<JFo> Error ID: OOPS-1880K1665
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1880K1665
<jtv> RawChid: fix for that translation problem you were hitting (I hope!) is in review.  See bug 708385.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 708385 in Launchpad itself ""duplicate key value violates unique constraint" when uploading .po" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708385
<jcsackett> JFo, that OOPS appears to be tied to bug 723999, if you want to follow along on progress there.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723999 in Launchpad itself "structural subscriptions taking 4.8 seconds during nomination editing POST" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723999
<JFo> ah, thanks jcsackett :)
<dpm> hi launchpadders. I've just pushed a +junk branch and I got some weird output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571820/ - is the "/~sathishmanohar/junk/main at lp-85632016" message to be expected?
<dpm> I just found it a bit confusing...
<james_w`> dpm, that's very odd
<dpm> that was my thought :)
<james_w`> dpm, jcsackett should be able to tell you if you should file a bug or not
<james_w`> dpm, but I would suggest it
<dpm> ok, thanks james_w`
<jcsackett> dpm: i can't think of any valid reason you're junk branch should be stacked on another junk branch.
<jcsackett> i'm checking to see if it does that for me as well.
<dpm> jcsackett, ok, just let me know if you need me to file a bug
<CarlFK> Package has already been uploaded to CarlFK-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net; Nothing more to do for dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.5ubuntu1_source.changes
<CarlFK> but it got rejected, guessing because I capped my username: CarlFK, when it should be carlfk
<bigjools> dput -f
<CarlFK> bingo.  thanks
<RawChid> jtv, great to hear that. IS there more info on what the problem was? (I'm just curious)
<jtv> sure
<CarlFK> "Successfully uploaded packages."  - I figured there was something like that.
<jcsackett> dpm: just notice, you pushed a branch for the junk project, not your junk (junk, not +junk).
<leonardr> tumbleweed, bdrung, i've now contacted all the developers i could find. i'm going to send out an email to the tech list, and then i can do some work on upgrading u-d-t
<dpm> jcsackett, ah, yeah, I've just seen I missed the '+'
<jcsackett> dpm: looks like you are not alone in that.
<jtv> RawChid: each translation, including suggestions, is recorded in the database as a "translationmessage" (or TM for short).  In a given translation, for a given msgid, zero or one TMs can be "current," which means they're the current, official, actual translation.
<jtv> RawChid: When you change an existing translation, the code does two very sensible things:
<dpm> jcsackett, ok, I'll just delete the branch. Thanks!
<jcsackett> dpm: you're welcome.
<jtv> RawChid: first, it removes the flag from the old message, so that it's no longer current.  Then, it sets the flag on the new message.
<jtv> RawChid: and it has to happen in this order, because only one message at a time can be current.
<bdrung> leonardr: tumbeweed began some work in lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/launchpadlib-1.9
<jtv> RawChid: _however_ we weren't telling the ORM that those changes had to be sent to the database in that exact order.
<jtv> RawChid: —and so sometimes, it would start with making the new message current and then make the old message not-current later.  Which isn't allowed, because in the meantime there are 2 current messages.
<leonardr> ok, i'll take a look once i write the mail
<jtv> RawChid: …so I added some hints to the ORM to say that the changes need to go out to the database in the right order.  If you're interested in the actual code changes, find the part with my branch and click on the Approved link.
<jtv> RawChid: ahem.  I mean: go to the bug, and _there_ find the part with my branch etc.
<RawChid> Thanks for the info! Sounds interesting. I'll take a look at the code now
<timrc> When I attempt to change a PPA from public to private, I almost always get a 402 when I call lp_save() and the one time lp_save() did succeed, the change was not reflected on the web... http://pastebin.com/DGQHzHQt -- any obvious things that I'm doing wrong?
<bigjools> you can't change privacy
 * timrc slaps Cody
<timrc> (if he were here :))
<bigjools> well, you can't change it unless a) you're an admin, and b) there are no packages in the PPA
<timrc> bigjools: ah ok, I'm an admin, so that's not the reason, but it requires packages... that's odd that that's not a requirement for making a PPA private through the web
<timrc> web interface^
<bigjools> it is, actually
<bigjools> the checks are done at a low level
<timrc> bigjools: I've created PPAs on a private project and set them to "private" before there were any packages in them, though...
<bigjools> yes, you're not allowed to have packages :)
<timrc> oh misread, the ppa has to be empty to set it private and I have to be admin
<timrc> bigjools: so what of the 502's and 503's I get pretty much every time I call lp_save()? Bad Gateway and Service Unavailable do not seem like appropriate responses if I'm failing due to permissions problems
<timrc> it doesn't seem to matter if I'm using 'edge' or 'production'
<bigjools> sorry I have to go now, if you think it's wrong please file a bug and someone from the maintenance teams will triage it
<lifeless> timrc: you should not be using edge anymore
<sinzui> timrc: projects do not have ppas. You do though
<dpm> jcsackett, I've got another issue with lp and bzr if you've got a minute: I'm trying to check out a branch on the canonical people server, and I'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571831/ - I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago, but after several retries it ended up working. Any ideas what could be happening here?
<jcsackett> dpm: sadly, i have no better explanation than sometimes codehosting gets heavy load. :-/
<dpm> jcsackett, ok, no worries, thanks anyway
<timrc> lifeless: okay, I think it's an artifact of looking at examples on the web which use it
<timrc> sinzui: If I try to create a PPA on myself and then set it to private and lp_save(), I get a 502/503
<timrc> sinzui: oh but yeah, thanks for the correction... I create a ppa on behalf of a 'team' for a project :)
<lifeless> timrc: if those examples are on a wiki; change em ;)
<sinzui> dpm: it works for me. can you do that from another machine? is port 22 really open on that machine
<sinzui> timrc: I believe the only people who can set a ppa private is an admin or a commercial admin. So I think you should get a 403 when calling save for a the privacy bit
<sinzui> This may be difficult because the you do have permission to use lp_save(). The someing, maybe in lp's API infrastructure needs to identify that the property is the issue
<lifeless> sinzui: we should allow folk with commercial entitlements to do it themselves
<timrc> I'm a commercial subscription admin
<sinzui> lifeless: was say that a lot. Someone just has to pay for that to happen
<lifeless> sinzui: well, we can start small :)
<lifeless> sinzui: is there a bug for this?
<sinzui> lifeless: timrc does not have a commercial entitlement by the way. we only provide that for projects with proprietary licenses. So there is another chunk of work someone must pay for before we fix the other part
<lifeless> sinzui: timrc isn't the case I thought it was then :) - but anyone in canonical could be granted commercial entitlement from ~canonical, if we wanted to.
<lifeless> that would be fairly cheap to do, no?
<sinzui> lifeless:  there is no bug for this feature. I think one of my emails I sent in the privacy/disclosure email would form that basis of the issue and what we could do
<dpm> sinzui, it worked well yesterd
<dpm> sorry, pressed return too quick
<sinzui> lifeless: timrc one option was to allow ~canonical members entitlement by default. I gave them power to create project and teams that start with 'canonical-' last month by the way
<dpm> sinzui, the same bzr branch command worked well yesterday from this same machine, so I'm assuming that the port did not just get closed
<jcsackett> dpm: you were invoking this on people.canonical.com, right?
<timrc> sinzui, lifeless: I work in oem, we're trying to automate our project creation process and one component of that is programatically creating the private ppa for the project
<dpm> jcsackett, yeah
<jcsackett> i was able to do it from there a moment ago, dpm, sinzui.
<sinzui> timrc: a noble effort. I wish we could connect that ppa to the project so it was easy to find.
<sinzui> dpm: can you pastebin your script? I want to play a fragment to reproduce the bug
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> sinzui, it's not a script, I was just invoking http://paste.ubuntu.com/571831/ on the command line
<timrc> sinzui: yeah, as it is all ppas live with ~oem-archive
<sinzui> oops. too many users: timrc can you pastebin your script? I want to play a fragment to reproduce the bug
<timrc> sinzui: http://pastebin.com/DGQHzHQt
<sinzui> wow this scripte takes some time to run. It feels like the packets are being routed though Cleaveland
<timrc> sinzui: my script?
<sinzui> timrc: yes. I just code the error
<timrc> sinzui: lp_save() alwas returns 502 or 503 ror me :(
<timrc> for^
<sinzui> timrc: I think this may be a timeout given the time it took to get the error
<sinzui> timrc: I am going to toggle the ppa's privacy through the UI to see the difference
<timrc> sinzui: if I comment out the ppa.private = True and call lp_save() it's instantaneous
<sinzui> the UI is wicked fast
<timrc> sinzui: doing ppa.private = True makes LP scratch its head :)
 * sinzui looks at the impl
<timrc> I can set ppa's private via the web ui, so I can't reconcile the difference
<sinzui> timrc: I recall cases where field validation is not performed correctly over the API. I have seen name and date validation fail, so the bad value continues until something throws a wobbly. I wonder if this is the case here
 * smokex_ is busy probably writing code: Gone away for now
 * smokex_ is busy probably writing code: Gone away for now
<sinzui> timrc: I see the field is guarded by  validator, and I wonder if the act off assignment is wrong
<timrc> sinzui: ah, you mean, ppa.private = True would be an illegal assignment?
<timrc> e.g. it's read-only?
<sinzui> timrc: no we can assign, and we know from using the UI that the value is correct, but that does not mean the publisher is converting the values and doing the assignment correct
<sinzui> timrc: I think I may need to wait for oops reports to arrive since I am not seeing an id at the moment. I am reporting a bug now
<timrc> sinzui: excellent
<timrc> sinzui: thanks for looking into this for me - it's greatly appreciated
<sinzui> timrc: this issue may be bug 380504 or bug 702134. Since neither of us have seen it work. I cannot say the issue in intermittent.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 380504 in lazr.restfulclient "Handle HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway automatically" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380504
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702134 in Launchpad itself "Something causes intermittent, daily, non-scheduled 502s, visible in webservice" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702134
<timrc> sinzui: I went through that first bug
<timrc> sinzui: and I believe the fix was to add a retry to the _connection() call in restfulclient
<timrc> sinzui: that gives n=6 attempts with 2^n seconds between tries
<timrc> er _request() I guess (looking at /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py)
<timrc> (python-lazr.restfulclient 0.9.20-0ubuntu1)
<timrc> sinzui: thanks
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2284936   "Start in 3 hours" - really?
<spetrunia> Hello
<spetrunia> is it just me, or all launchpad websites work extremely slow now?
<spetrunia> for instance, it takes minutes to report a bug
<genii-around> Hello. How to change the email address my launchpad account is in? The place it was at stopped their email services, etc. Can't find a setting for it though.
<genii-around> Ah, found the area to set it. Not overly intuitive. Thanks.
<jcsackett> lifeless: r=me.
<jcsackett> crap. wrong channel, but you still get the msg.
<aroman> hey -- what is canonical doing about Apple's copyright infringement on the trademark "Launchpad"?
<lifeless> its with legal
<aroman> and have they said anything?
<lifeless> I haven't heard anything
<Delemas> I deleted a pending build because it was going to 7 hours to build. The buildjob did not get aborted. Is there some what I can force buildjob 2285139, for a now deleted job, to abort?
<lifeless> not at the moment
<lifeless> once its on a machine, its on a machine
<Delemas> Can someone there do it?
<lifeless> not at the moment, the sysadmins are all asleep
<Delemas> lol oh well... Thanks anyways...
<wgrant> Delemas: It's not on the builder yet. It will be cancelled once it reaches the head of the queue.
<Delemas> ya unfortunately that will take 6-7 hours to clue in. That package is a dependancy for my build and I was going to just copy the binaries from another PPA so I could proceed with my build...
<Delemas> I get an error when trying to do that, because it's in the build queue...
 * smokex_ is busy probably writing code: Gone away for now
 * smokex_ is back.
<lifeless> smokex_: please disable emote-on-away
<lifeless> smokex_: its very annoying because it shows up in every channel you are in.
<smokex_> done
<lifeless> thanks
<Delemas> Anyone know how to get pbuilder to pull a dependant package from a PPA?
<sinzui> delemas, your building something locally and want to specify an archive to pull deps from?
<lifeless> Delemas: add it to sources.list in the chroot; you can do that at runtime with an option that I have forgotten
<Delemas> Yes I have a local package I want to build locally which needs a dependancy from a PPA. So I need a way to tell it to grab it from the PPA...
<Delemas> I'm trying to build freeipmi 0.8.12 packages which needs autotools-dev (>= 20100122.1~)...
<sinzui> Delemas: I think you want to look at http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html#usingspecialaptsources Launchpad ppas are archives like deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-of-user/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<Delemas> Thanks
#launchpad 2011-02-25
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Topic: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nawk> What are Blueprints?
<nawk> from the looks of, for example, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro
<nawk> it looks the word "Blueprint" is a collective term for a set of related tasks
<nawk> s/looks/& like/
<spiv> nawk: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ and https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint hopefully answer that question
<wgrant> nawk: Some projects (such as Ubuntu and Linaro) run a work items tracker on top of Launchpad's blueprint tracker. They embed the smaller tasks into the blueprint's whiteboard. This is implemented by external scripts, and is opaque to Launchpad.
<nawk> I am kinda noob, the only project management software I ever used was unfuddle
<nawk> wgrant: perhaps I need to stepback and start from the first page.   I don't know what a blueprint's whiteboard is.
<wgrant> nawk: Taking https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro/+spec/packageselection-linaro-n-developer-image, for example.
<wgrant> That is a single blueprint.
<wgrant> However, it has many sub-tasks listed in the whiteboard field, as you can see.
<wgrant> Is that the "set of related tasks" you mentioned initially?
<nawk> wgrant: so "packageselection-linaro-n-developer-image" is a single blueprint, and within this EACH blueprint there is a whiteboard that lists the individual work items (what I learn to know from unfuddle as tickets) that make up this blueprint/?
<wgrant> nawk: Right. Work items are in fact an Ubuntu invention, and Launchpad knows nothing of them.
<wgrant> The whiteboard has traditionally been a freeform text field, with each blueprint representing a single task.
<wgrant> Not a collection.
<nawk> wgrant: but in the case of the Linaro example, the whiteboard lists a collection of work items, in effect subdividing a single blueprint.
<wgrant> nawk: Right.
<wgrant> Most modern Linaro and Ubuntu blueprints use work items.
<nawk> wgrant: "review manifest of existing packages ..." manifest a file found  in each or most software packages?  (see, I want to learn expose myself to real-world stuff, and not confine myself to school project stuff heh)
<wgrant> nawk: That's more of a Linaro question, but I believe it speaks of the list of packages and their versions that are installed.
<CarlFK> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EB11AEDA224C43C
<CarlFK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65094607/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.dvswitch_0.9~rc1-0.6pycon1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CarlFK> um, what?
<CarlFK> gah: fail... /build/buildd/dvswitch-0.9~rc1/src/dvsource-firewire.cpp:22: fatal error: libraw1394/raw1394.h: No such file or directory
<CarlFK> I know what that's about. swill wondering about NO_PUBKEY 2EB11AEDA224C43C
<wgrant> CarlFK: The build farm doesn't know about PPA keys.
<wgrant> That warning is normal.
<CarlFK> ok, cool.. thanks
<CarlFK> "Start in 13 hours" yeiks.
<CarlFK> im going to bed.
<wgrant> CarlFK: It looks like most of the builders are gone for the day to QA Ubuntu.
<CarlFK> need to figure out how to hi-jack a botnet :)
<nawk> wgrant: On each Launchpad user page, there is a section for SSH keys, what are those for really?  e.g. https://launchpad.net/~jamiebennett/+sshkeys   Note: I do use ssh on a regular basis
<wgrant> nawk: They're for uploading Bazaar branches.
<StevenK> And for uploading to Ubuntu with SFTP
<wgrant> Nobody does that :P
<StevenK> Shush you
<ScottK> StevenK likes to feel Launchpad being even slower, so he does it all the time.
<StevenK> Oh, sure, SFTP is SO much slower than FTP
<lifeless> it should be faster than ftp
<StevenK> ScottK: 2/10 See Me
<lifeless> only one tcp socket to be affected by slow start
<timrc> wgrant: re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/724522 -- might a general solution be to add arguments to createPPA to set buildd_secret and make the ppa private?
<StevenK> Whimper
<ScottK> It's been most of a decade since I used ftp for anything other than package uploads, so I'm willing to believe you.
<timrc> wgrant: this would be tremendously convenient to us :)
<lifeless> buildd_secret should not be in the api, ever, AFAICT
<timrc> lifeless: what if it's write only?
<lifeless> timrc: its not needed.
<lifeless> its generated by launchpad, its internal only.
<lifeless> we're looking at getting rid of it
<timrc> lifeless: ah I guess "Build Farm Secret (optional)" in the web ui is something different then?
<lifeless> timrc: if this is particularly important, please escalate it via the stakeholder process
<lifeless> timrc: it shouldn't be there either.
<lifeless> some of our forms are autogenerated
<wgrant> timrc: It used to be set manually.
<wgrant> timrc: But now the form sets it automatically.
<wgrant> We should remove the field.
<wgrant> And set it automatically through the API too.
<wgrant> Or someone will just set them all to 'foobar' again...
<timrc> wgrant, lifeless: oem still sets it manually and we use it
<wgrant> timrc: That would be a bug.
<lifeless> timrc: why ?
<lifeless> wgrant: can we please split the hang and the ppa api bug into two
<lifeless> wgrant: its breaking my brain to talk about them on the same bug
<timrc> lifeless: oem manages its own set of archives and pulls packages in from ppas and it requires that secret?
<wgrant> lifeless: I didn't there was a PPA API bug.
<wgrant> lifeless: But it turns out buildd_secret is not exposed.
<wgrant> So there is in fact one.
<wgrant> timrc: It requires a password to access the archive.
<wgrant> timrc: It does not require the buildd secret.
<nawk> Are sprints, real-life meetings or video conferences?
<wgrant> nawk: normally the former.
<lifeless> timrc: I'd want the technical details for how thats used; I strongly suspect it doesn't do what you think it does.
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm splitting the bugs
<wgrant> lifeless: Yeah, sorry, I hijacked the bug because I didn't think there was an underlying PPA API bug.
<timrc> when we set up the ppa we set the Build Farm Secret and then update our reprepro config to point at  https://buildd:xxx@private-ppa.launchpad.net/...
<timrc> lifeless: ^^
<lifeless> wgrant: thats fair enough, ut I want a place for timrc to discuss this
<StevenK> timrc: Which is wrong.
<wgrant> timrc: You should create a user and subscribe it your P3As.
<wgrant> The build farm secret is not for external use.
<timrc> StevenK: I can't debate the merit of that, this is how it was setup before I ever joined
<lifeless> timrc: ok, when can you change this?
<timrc> we need Cody here, lol
<timrc> lifeless: this probably warrants discussion with smagoun and Cody
<lifeless> we are going to be removing the buildd secret as part of cleaning up internal code
<lifeless> so you really do need to fix it
<lifeless> we should make the API work, for sure. But thats different to exposing this problematic implementation detail.
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/724740
<timrc> lifeless: thank you, sir
<timrc> lifeless: at any rate, do you guys have a time line for getting rid of the buildd secret?
<lifeless> not fixed. it should be trivial for you to make a service account, subscribe it to all your ppas, and update the reprepo configs.
<lifeless> we'll probably get rid of it the next time we do nontrivial feature work on the build farm - making that area of the system more agile and responsive.
<lifeless> we've the infrastructure in place with the timelimitedtokens in the librarian to do this now.
<StevenK> lifeless: Oh, your plan is the buildd grabs a token, and uses it to download the files and then the token expires?
<lifeless> StevenK: julians plan, but yes.
<StevenK> Sounds like a good plan
<wgrant> That won't quite work.
<wgrant> But it's a start.
<timrc> lifeless: okay, I'll file the bug on our end and see to the changes
<wgrant> (that was originally my plan)
<lifeless> wgrants plan.
<StevenK> Haha
 * lifeless is wrong again :)
<timrc> out of curiosity are we able to enable arm builders for a ppa via the api?
<wgrant> timrc: Not at the moment.
<timrc> We'd need to be able to do that, change the primary dependency, and add external dependencies (btw it's confusing that you add external dependencies from Adminster and all other dependencies from Edit PPA dependencies) :)
<wgrant> timrc: External dependencies are a hack that are for migration of old OEM PPAs only :)
<wgrant> If you are using them for anything new you are probably wrong :(
<timrc> You people are starting to scare me :)
<lifeless> timrc: we don't mean to scare you; we adding things to get oem by in the past, added better generic answers after that
<lifeless> and we (reasonably) expect that you'll migrate to the generic facilities so that we can delete the special cased code
<wgrant> "NOTE: This is for migration of OEM PPAs only!"
<timrc> wgrant: that's in the dull gray text I find hard to read
<timrc> :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<timrc> lifeless: maybe we should carve out some time at UDS and go over the special cased code and thumbs up/down it or set a timeline for its removal / our migration
<lifeless> timrc: I don't see any reason to either wait for UDS or chew up time there - partly because I won't be at UDS (personal reasons preclude it), and also because its a pretty simple discussion
<timrc> lifeless: okay
<jtv> RawChid: the fix for that translation bug is currently in testing.  With any luck, it'll go onto our qastaging test server today.
<jtv> RawChid: have you or hannie been able to find any instances of the problem on the qastaging or staging servers?  Because if you have, that means that you can test and—hopefully!—confirm the fix before it goes into production.
<RawChid> \./
<jtv> You'll know that the fix is on qastaging when bug 708385 gets tagged "qa-needstesting."
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 708385 in Launchpad itself ""duplicate key value violates unique constraint" when uploading .po" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708385
<RawChid> I didn't look on staging. "stageing" is new for me. What is the address?
<dpm> hi launchpadders. I've got a local branch that was created from a +junk branch in LP. Now the former +junk LP branch has moved to a project, and I'd like to submit a merge proposal from my local branch (originated from +junk) to the new project branch. What's the best way to do this?
<RawChid> jtv, I'm looking on staging now..
<jtv> Thanks!  The fix won't be there yet until… probably about the end of your working day.  But once it is, if you have an easy way to determine whether the problem is fixed, that'd be very helpful.
<jtv> I'll be traveling tonight and busy with other things after that, so it could speed up deployment by a few days.
<lifeless> dpm: push your branch to a project namespace branch - lp:~dpm/project/branchname
<dpm> lifeless, ah, cool, thanks
<jtv> stub: buttons pushed.  Apologies for the delay.
<RawChid> jtv, I see hannie has updated the string which caused problems 18 hours ago on staging. I updated it now and it worked... Don't know if I can say 'bug fixxed' by this..
<jtv> RawChid: ah yes, we ran into that yesterday: staging and qastaging have older copies of the database, so the problem in the specific cases you ran into didn't seem to exist there.  :/
<jtv> I was hoping that maybe it was just one or two cases of the problem not happening there.
<RawChid> I don't know of other cases of the problem
<jtv> Hè bah.  The way the problem I fixed worked, it was basically impossible to tell what would be special enough about the data to trigger it.
<jtv> But:
<jtv> if at least translation still works normally on staging/qastaging after the bug goes qa-needstesting, that's enough to deploy it.
<janimo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktoon/+bug/642117 I cannot switch the last entry (skrooge) to Fix Released, I get timed out
<jtv> janimo: did you get an oops id?
<janimo> I'll get one now (I tried abot 4 times already)
<jtv> :(
<janimo> last night and today
<janimo> hey at least it's reproducible :)
<jtv> allenap: may be something for you?  ^^^
<wgrant> I'm guessing is the bugnotification stuff.
<janimo> with the AJAX stuff it just says timed out, no OOPS no, but with the dropdown I get  (Error ID: OOPS-1882B933)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1882B933
 * allenap looks
<wgrant> We may need to delete all the bugsubscriptionfilters until we get the issues sorted out.
<allenap> wgrant: You may be right :-/
<lifeless> if it won't break anything, it would make me much more comfortable if we do that
<lifeless> we can add them to qastaging
<jtv> janimo: thanks—it'll be a few minutes before the oops data becomes available.
<wgrant> We can delete the no-op ones.
<lifeless> and test the performance there
<wgrant> Let's do that.
<lifeless> wgrant: can you and allenap coordinate that tonight? it would be nice not to be seeing pain over the weekend
<wgrant> We don't seem to have any Yellowers around at the moment :(
<allenap> lifeless: Okay.
<lifeless> wgrant: no code has landed that makes the noops essential ?
<allenap> lifeless: I think there might be, but we ought to check with danilo-afk.
<wgrant> That OOPS indeed has the supermassive query.
<lifeless> I leave it in your capable hands
<lifeless> please be sure to make sure gary is kept in the loop, whatever the actions you agree with danilo
<lifeless> I'm sure you would anyway, but he was looking at the bug in question
<allenap> wgrant: Are you on danilo's squad?
<wgrant> allenap: No, I'm on Curtis'.
<wgrant> We may be waiting for the Americas.
<wgrant> AFAICT it should be fine.
<allenap> wgrant: To just delete all no-op filters? Yeah, should be fine. Do you know why they're being created anyway?
<wgrant> allenap: There was a special rollout instruction to create one for every existing structural subscription.
<wgrant> I do not know why.
<wgrant> Nothing needs them yet.
<allenap> wgrant: Okay. I guess I'll wait for danilo-afk et al.
<danilo> allenap: hi
<allenap> danilo: Hi there :)
<allenap> danilo: It seems that the auto-created (no-op) bug subscription filters are causing problems, and lifeless would like us to delete them.
<allenap> danilo: Is this going to break things?
<danilo> allenap: what kind of problems?
<allenap> Where problems = lots of timeouts.
<danilo> allenap: yes, we were designing stuff with the assumption that every structuralsubscription has at least one bugsubscriptionfilter to simplify some linking tables
<danilo> allenap: what kind of timeouts?
<wgrant> The performance was never tested on staging, and the queries are 323 lines long.
<wgrant> You can probably do it again once the query is optimised.
<wgrant> But for now we need to get timeouts under control.
<danilo> wgrant: the only thing I am missing is what query is problematic
<allenap> danilo: The problem is that as soon as a filter exists, left joins to three other tables are done.
<wgrant> Bug 723999
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723999 in Launchpad itself "BugNomination:+edit-form structural subscriptions taking 4.8 seconds during nomination editing POST" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723999
<wgrant> danilo: THE query.
<allenap> Hehe.
<wgrant> The 300-line 10-way union :P
<allenap> "Bertha"
<danilo> :)
<danilo> lifeless mentioned gary as well, let me see if he has emailed me anything re that
<wgrant> rofl
<wgrant> 826 lines in the plan.
<danilo> allenap, wgrant: I'll spend an hour on this, and if I can't come up with a better solution, we'll do whatever necessary to get rid of the timeouts (even if that means dropping BSFs)
<allenap> danilo: Cool.
<danilo> allenap, wgrant: though, gary will have the final call, just so we are clear :)
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<maxb> The current number of available PPA buildds is insufficent to keep up with the rate of new builds :-/
<bigjools> maxb: I'm asking to see if the missing ones can go back
<maxb> Thanks
<maxb> If they can't before the weekend a blog and/or identi.ca note might be worthwhile
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Topic: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MTecknology> Adding this PPA to your system : Technical details about this PPA : inside the box | why is there an extra space at the end of each line? ..
<jcsackett> MTecknology: i'm sorry, but i don't really follow. what are you looking at?
<MTecknology> jcsackett: ppa details
<jcsackett> MTecknology: ah, i see. it looks like the box is wrapping a complete line for an apt sources list.
<jcsackett> the space is between the ppa url and YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE
<jcsackett> MTecknology: a complete line is like "deb [url] [ubuntu-version] main"
<MTecknology> oh
<jcsackett> MTecknology: that's really only meant if you're needing to add lines manually. if you're trying to install the PPA you can get directions by clicking the blue link slightly above the "Technical details" that reads "Read about installing".
<jcsackett> that link is in the paragraph of text immediately below the "Adding this PPA to your system"
<MTecknology> jcsackett: I always add the line myself and then add the key so I copy/paste then delete the trailing space
<jcsackett> MTecknology: dig.
<jcsackett> Mtecknology: i might be wrong, but i don't think the trailing space would be a problem.
<jcsackett> i always just add-apt-repository though, so i'm not certain.
<MTecknology> jcsackett: it's not; but I'm also the kind of person that goes through and tidies up fstab after an install :P
<jcsackett> MTecknology: righto. :-)
<MTecknology> jcsackett: someday it might bug me enough that I'll submit a patch :P
<jcsackett> MTecknology: sounds like a plan. :-)
<MTecknology> jcsackett: http://dpaste.com/448473/ :P
<jcsackett> and that says all it needs to. :-P
<achiang> is there a way to un-dup bugs?
<achiang> ah, found it
<ivaldi> hi - i would like to import some bugs but if i validate my xml i got the following error:
<ivaldi> foo.xml:8679:2: error: unfinished content of element https://launchpad.net/xmlns/2006/bugs^bug
<ivaldi> required: element https://launchpad.net/xmlns/2006/bugs^comment
<ivaldi> but there are no comments in my database...
<jcsackett> invaldi: what bugtracker are you importing from?
<ivaldi> flyspray
<ivaldi> (i wrote my own export)
<jcsackett> invaldi: you have already looked at https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat
<ivaldi> yes - and it works fine for 99% of my bugs - but there are a couple with just a description but no comments...
<ivaldi> (i could add a dummy-comment - but is this the right way?)
<ivaldi> or is the first comment equal the bug-entry?
<jcsackett> invaldi: i believe the schema requires a comment; the example xml in the ImportFormat indicates the first comment can be a repeat of the bug description
<ivaldi> okay - thank you
<jcsackett> ivaldi: you're welcome.
<MTecknology> how long does it usually take for deletion of packages to actually delete contents?
<zyga> hi, does "release URL pattern" ever gets used in practice? if so how can I debug/test this feature on my project?
<MTecknology> zyga: it does; http://wiki.debian.org/debian/watch/
<zyga> MTecknology, so it's like the debian/watch file?
<zyga> MTecknology, how often does lp.net check for new upstream releases?
<MTecknology> zyga: oh.... sorry... I've been doing debian packaging so my mind was thinking that; not what you were talkign about
<zyga> MTecknology, no, I'm talking about launchpad feature
<zyga> you can see it if you go to any series of any project
<MTecknology> zyga: but ya.. launchpad uses that url to go out and grab the tarball
<zyga> there's a "Release URL pattern"
<zyga> ok, how can I debug that
<zyga> it does not seem to work for me
<zyga> and how often does lp.net checks that url
<MTecknology> daily i think
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> I'll try to debug that with debian/watch
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MTecknology> sinzui: howdy
<sinzui> hi MTecknology
<sinzui> MTecknology: zyga: Lp checks everyday for upstream releases
<sinzui> except for when I put the job in the wrong section it it gets no net access
<sinzui> spm fixed that mistake last week, but we failed to pull releases for more than 2 weeks :(
<sinzui> zyga: The lack of a log to explain failure and success is a known issue. There are open questions about how to implement it
<zyga> sinzui, thanks for letting me know
<zyga> sinzui, I'm re-doing my packages properly and I'll try to use debian/watch so I can ensure this works okay
<sinzui> jcsackett: can you change the topic to put me on call. Maybe I am on call, but I cannot see that I am :(
<zyga> sinzui, my workflow consists of bzr tree on lp.net, tarballs on pypi and all project information _except_ for documentation being hosted on lp.net
<jcsackett> sinzui: you're already in the topic as help contact
<sinzui> \o/ one more thing sucks on natty today
<jcsackett> no channel info?
<sinzui> zyga: I often test the release file glob by setting it my dev instance and running the file-release-finder. I can review the pattern if you like
<zyga> sinzui, dev instance of lp.net?
<sinzui> jcsackett: the topic seems to be stuck as to what loaded this morning
<zyga> sinzui, no that's okay, I think my pattern is wrong right now (missing . before *) but I'll check that after I package the thing it points to
<jcsackett> sinzui: ah, that sucks.
<sinzui> zyga: oh, maybe not. the patter is file globs, to regexes. That trips me up sometimes
<sinzui> s/patter is file globs, to regexes/pattern is file globs, not regexes/
<zyga> sinzui, oh, really?
<zyga> sinzui, then it's probably right then, I'll know soon
<MTecknology> I can't upload this new package until old archive contents go buh-bye; but they no go buh-bye; me go grr
<sinzui> zyga:  what series are you pulling released for?
<zyga> sinzui, you ask about my project? it's here: https://launchpad.net/linaro-python-json/trunk
<sinzui> MTecknology: archive cleanup is asyc from actions. Are you out of space?
<MTecknology> sinzui: asyc?
<sinzui> apparently my keyboard and spell checking are also knackered today.
<sinzui> MTecknology: deletes are scheduled to happen. Deletes from the archive's file system and the librarian can happen hours after you tell Lp to delete
<sinzui> zyga: just looking at pypi, I do not see a match. To match the file I see I would change: s/linaro-python-json-*.tar.gz/linaro-json--*.tar.gz/
<zyga> sinzui, right, thanks! I did change the name of my project some time ago and must have forgot about this part!
<MTecknology> sinzui: File php5_5.3.5.orig.tar.gz already exists in PHP5 5.3.3, but uploaded version has different contents.
<sinzui> MTecknology: I do not think you can delete that kind of mistake. Once it is published your only choice is to increment the version
<MTecknology> sinzui: I never uploaded that version though.. i don't think..
<sinzui> Let me see
<MTecknology> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/php5/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/
<MTecknology> 5.3.5 doesn't exist in there anywhere and that's teh version I'm tryign to upload
<MTecknology> I'm positive it's my mistake; just confused
<zyga> sinzui, MTecknology, I'm puzzled, uscan uses regex yet lp.net uses globs, is that intentional?
<zyga> I constructed a regrexp that works for my project, it omits alphas, betas and candidates and just looks at releases
<zyga> http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/l/linaro-json/linaro-json-([^abc]*)\.tar\.gz
<MTecknology> zyga: ignore what i said about debian/watch; i read your question wrong
<zyga> should this work on lp.net as well?
<sinzui> zyga: I /think/ the intent was to make this easier for users. We are using the python glob lib instead of re. I would have expected re since I believe packagers are the primary users of this featyre
<MTecknology> zyga: this is what I use with nginx -      http://nginx.org/download/nginx-0.9.*.tar.gz Change details
<zyga> MTecknology, sigh, then it's going to pick up all the non-final releases as well
<zyga> ok, I'll see how this work out in practice
<zyga> thanks
<MTecknology> zyga: http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/l/linaro-json/linaro-json-1.*.tar.gz
<sinzui> MTecknology: I am a bit confused too. I know lp will remember every package version ever uploaded and never let that package version be uploaded again because that could mean there are two different packages claiming to be the same. When I discover my package was built wrong, I quickly release a higher version because someone may have installed the bad version in the 30 minutes that may have passed
<sinzui> I do delete the bad package BTW, so that someone does not pull the bad version
<sinzui> zyga: that glob looks good
<MTecknology> sinzui: I can try a higher version.. it might magically work..
<MTecknology> sinzui: ya.... this is going to suck....
<MTecknology> sinzui: there's an uploaded version of php5_5.3.5.orig.tar.gz but the correct contents are different..
<sinzui> in your ppa, or in may archives?
<MTecknology> in the ppa
<MTecknology> I don't see it there though..
<sinzui> I think the librarian knows about it. You are getting an email able the failure?
<MTecknology> sinzui: http://dpaste.com/448922/
<MTecknology> yup- there it is
<sinzui> that really sucks
<MTecknology> any way to easily fix it?
<MTecknology> I don't even know how I could grab the original tarball
<sinzui> I recall that this has happened before. I think the packager had to claim the version of the orig was higher. I do not know the naming rule offhand
<MTecknology> I'd rather not though because it'd be wrong
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> I think I am catching up with you know MTecknology. I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/491165 in which Julian explain you need to introduce a new name
<sinzui> MTecknology: The librarian will not be purged of that file for some time days/weeks
<sinzui> MTecknology: I think php5_5.3.5~1.orig.tar.gz may be that name to use
<MTecknology> ouchy..
<MTecknology> sinzui: is there any way to get the correct file back?
<MTecknology> the one lp sees as correct
<sinzui> I am unsure of ~1, but I think that what someone used a few weeks ago to get a save version uploaded
<sinzui> MTecknology: that can happen when the librarian really does the purge. The librarian is like a mark-ans-sweep memory scheme
<MTecknology> sinzui: is there any way to purge that ppa and remake it?
<sinzui> MTecknology: The other problem is that bad version could be in the wild now. That is why the emphasis is to increment the version so that users know there is something better. Since you have delete the bad package, you have done the responsible thing
<MTecknology> hm....
<sinzui> MTecknology: no. The name is taken. If you delete it. you cannot create a new one with the same name.
<MTecknology> so I need to fight this until > php5_5.3.5 is released
<MTecknology> so   php5-5.3.5-1-1ubuntu2ppa1~lucid
<MTecknology> that's a long version string
<MTecknology> sinzui: it takes a long while to build the package on this system... I'll let you know how it works after upload
<sinzui> MTecknology: php5-5.3 is the release, we use ~ to indicate the package version
<MTecknology> so that version string i have won't work?
<sinzui> I think: php5-5.3.5~2ubuntu2ppa1~lucid means upstream php5-5.3.5 second packageing, for lucid
<MTecknology> I thought I understood the versions... they're so easy at debian repo version...
<sinzui> MTecknology: I could be wrong, I am not a motu,
<MTecknology> 5.3.5-0; 5.3.5-1
<sinzui> MTecknology: I think I am wrong, the ~ is for the series
 * MTecknology waits for the reply from launchpad
<MTecknology> just random... run and mountain dew is amazing..
<MTecknology> sinzui: accepted :D
<sinzui> \o/
<MTecknology> now a few hours to build...
<MTecknology> 17min is the longest wait.. not too bad
<MTecknology> the build time blows
<MTecknology> i mean 19min..
<MTecknology> i mean only 33min
<MTecknology> no.. I'm getting this wrong.. 47min
<MTecknology> 48*
<MTecknology> and building on everything
<MTecknology> the time estimate drives me insane; but it makes sense why it'd be hard to estimate
<MTecknology> sinzui: thanks for the help :)
<sinzui> your welcome
<jcsackett> lifeless: oh goodie.
<MTecknology> abotu 30min left of build time...
<bigon> hey https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/722483 << I'm I the onlyone who have a Ã"demo" background?
<bigon> argh I've used requestsync tool and it looks like i got the staging url
<bigon> even better the bug has been opened on the staging db (I'm not supposed to have access to that I guess)
<lifeless> staging and qastaging are sandpits
<lifeless> we allow anyone to play there
<lifeless> but make no guarantees about reliability/availability
<lifeless> and the data is reset weekly
<bigon> alright, still requestsync openend the bug on staging
<bigon> lifeless: thx, so it's a bug against syncrequest, I've opened a bug there
<lifeless> bigon: requestsync uses the launchpad API - if its talking to staging, you need to talk to the requesetsync developers
<lifeless> yes
<MTecknology> sinzui: well... it's done and out there; yippie
<janimo> do bzr commits which contain (LP: #XXXXX) not mark a certain bug as Fix Committed? I was hoping it would do the equivalent of a package upload using the syntax which sets Fix Released
<lifeless> janimo: they simply link the bug and branch
<janimo> lifeless, ok thanks
<lifeless> janimo: we can improve on this in the future (e.g. when it hits a series branch close) - but that would be wrong for many projects
<lifeless> janimo: (if not most) - because 'in trunk' != 'released' for most people
<lifeless> so, some thought would be needed
<janimo> lifeless, right. This is a trunk commit that made me think about it. But committed != fix released anyway so it would not imply anything about release
<janimo> in other news thanks for fixing the huge query timeout of today. I could now close those bugs
<lifeless> janimo: danilo and wgrant and others did that, but I think they aren't here - so on their behalf, you're welcome
<janimo> right, well I meant thanks to the team :)
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Buildds misbuilding - please do not upload | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-02-26
<RoAkSoAx> hi all I hope this is the right channel, but I was wondering if there's a way to obtain the list of packages that someone X uploaded, using the launchpadapi? If so, can someone point me out to what should I be reading for that? Thank you!
<lifeless> this is the right channel
<lifeless> api docs
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html
<RoAkSoAx> lifeless: yeah I was looking there but I can't seem to find anything for what I'm lookin for :(
<lifeless> it may not exist yet
<lifeless> feel free to file a bug
<RoAkSoAx> lifeless: will do! thanks!
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MTecknology> Is there any way to see a list of downloadable files in a project?
<lifeless> like on https://launchpad.net/bzr/+download
<lifeless> ?
<MTecknology> lifeless: can you use that in a debian/watch file?
<lifeless> no, its paginated
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> have a look at the bzr packages watch file
<lifeless> it probably has what you need
<MTecknology> hm..
<MTecknology> that opts looks a bit crazy
<MTecknology> lifeless: any chance you could explain that part to me?
<lifeless> I'd need to go read the manual
<lifeless> I just knew it was an example using lp
<MTecknology> opts="uversionmangle=s/rc/~rc/;s/b/.0~beta/" \
<MTecknology> heh.. there's nothing even about that in http://wiki.debian.org/debian/watch/
<lifeless> thats just for handling bzrs version numbers
<MTecknology> just like using sed before it's evaluated?
<MTecknology> lifeless: thanks :)
<mwb_suse> hi.  is anyone around who is familiar with the launchpad API?
<wgrant> mwb_suse: Sure.
<mwb_suse> wgrant: I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to pull details (description and comments, primarily) for multiple bugs from Launchpad with a single call.  Is that even possible?
<mwb_suse> with bugzilla it's just a matter of either tacking on extra id= parameters, or passing an array to their XMLRPC interface, but I can't find anything in the Launchpad docs about that
<wgrant> mwb_suse: There's no way to do that at the moment. It's something that we want to do, though.
<wgrant> It's mostly specced out, but not yet scheduled.
<mwb_suse> ah, OK.  is there a vague ETA on that feature?
<wgrant> I'm afraid not.
<mwb_suse> Ah well.  Thanks!
<lifeless> mwb_suse: you can use martin pools twisted api client
<lifeless> which will do overlapping concurrent requests
<lifeless> (but don't set the concurrency too high - it can generate a lot of server load)
<m4n1sh> mwb_suse: you using launchpadlib?
<mwb_suse> no, Qt/C++
<mwb_suse> i'll just wait for server support; multiple requests wouldn't be a good use of server resources
<m4n1sh> mwb_suse: you using the raw api?
<m4n1sh> the restful api?
<mwb_suse> yeah.  for context - i'd like to add launchpad support to a caching desktop bug tracker client (http://entomologist.sf.net).  so currently, i guess it would wind up being a single request for every bug a user has assigned to them
<m4n1sh> yeah
<m4n1sh> so you are writing the wrapper by hand?
<m4n1sh> the Qt/C++ wrapper around RESTful API?
<mwb_suse> yes.  it's actually a pretty easy API to work directly with once
<mwb_suse> s/once//
<m4n1sh> writing by hand or generating it?
<m4n1sh> I am also writing the mono wrappers
<mwb_suse> i'm doing it by hand.  it didn't even occur to me to look for a WADL -> QObject generator...
<m4n1sh> Bugs part is done
<m4n1sh> is there any?
<m4n1sh> WADL -> QObject generator?
<tsimpson> I'm doubtful one exists
<tsimpson> besides, you run the risk of having to rewrite massive chunks of your code if LP changes
<mwb_suse> isn't that the point of having API versions?
<tsimpson> ok, _when_ LP changes then
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> you have to rewrite code no matter what
<m4n1sh> I have written for mono wadl-sharp for generating C# code from WADL
<m4n1sh> but WADL being a confusing spec
<tsimpson> I mean I'd rather write something like obj.call("someLPCall", args...) than individual methods for LP calls
<m4n1sh> I doubt what I made is actually correct
<lifeless> if we change something, you have to change.
<lifeless> however
<lifeless> we release versions (like 1.0) that we guarantee for years (excepting very rare circumstances)
<m4n1sh> I am using 1.0 for it
<lifeless> gnight
<m4n1sh> tsimpson: re-writing code is LP changes
<tsimpson> but if you call LP methods dynamically, only the applications need to change, not the LP binding
<m4n1sh> in which case?
<m4n1sh> generation by tool or writing by hand?
<m4n1sh> tsimpson: the problem is with statically typed languages
<m4n1sh> like C#
<m4n1sh> it is painful to do things dynamically
<tsimpson> which is why I use python with Launchapd, and C++ with anything else :)
<m4n1sh> I asked Leonard
<m4n1sh> he said the API will change in a backward compactible way
<m4n1sh> but not 100% guaranteed
<tsimpson> when you do foo.someMethod(...) in launchpadlib, it actually translates to another method on foo which includes "someMethod" and the arguments
<tsimpson> so it only looks like a static API on the client-side, but it's dynamically generated from the WADL
<tsimpson> dynamically every request too
<m4n1sh> so if the no of arguments for a method changes
<m4n1sh> in this case the static method will fail
<tsimpson> well, every request to the root URI, not *every* request
<wgrant> m4n1sh: All args are named.
<wgrant> Not positional.
<m4n1sh> right now I am generating C# code from WADL
<m4n1sh> what all bad things can happen
<m4n1sh> it is generated once
<m4n1sh> and then shipped
<m4n1sh> it doesnt generate dynamically
<tsimpson> you'd be better off giving a map/dict to each method as the arguments
<tsimpson> but then you probably need some "variant" class, like QVariant in Qt to get a map of string->any_type
<mwb_suse> one other question - does launchpad have an API call, or some other way to identify that a server is running a launchpad instance?
<m4n1sh> mwb_suse: you have to specify which launchpad instance you want to use (IIRC)
<wgrant> mwb_suse: There has traditionally only been a single production Launchpad instance, so not really :/
<m4n1sh> but staging and edge
<m4n1sh> I think edge is now no more
<mwb_suse> m4n1sh: i mean if someone runs their own launchpad instance on bugs.example.com or something
<m4n1sh> then it should be production
<mwb_suse> wgrant: well, one more thing on the wishlist for v1.1, then :-)
<mwb_suse> m4n1sh: but if there's no identifying call, eg. http://bugs.example.com/api, there's no way to distinguish whether or not a server is running a launchpad instance
<m4n1sh> yeah
<tsimpson> you can just use a standard GET to the service root with a header of "Accept: application/vnd.sun.wadl+xml"
<tsimpson> if you get back a WADL definition, you can parse that and see if it's a launchpad instance or not
<wgrant> True. THere are some reasonably definitive wadl:docs there.
<mwb_suse> i don't see an identifier in there
<tsimpson> there's an "About this service" wadl:doc with "Launchpad" in it
<tsimpson> or you can just look at the wadl and see if it looks like an LP service
<mwb_suse> yeah, that works
<tsimpson> unless someone goes out of their way to customize the service definition, it should be fairly easily detectable
<tsimpson> and the likelihood of you even getting a wadl definition on some random server is low anyway
<mwb_suse> thanks again for the help!
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<crom> hello anyone can help me with the fingerprint, the webpage does not accept it (BTW i'm a noob LOL)
<crom> any admin arround?
<m4n1sh> crom: fingerprint?
<m4n1sh> crom: Hi
<m4n1sh> you issue?
<m4n1sh> *your
<crom> the page says that there is an error with the fingerprint....or wait 10 min for the fingerprint to be uploaded
<crom> sorry?
<crom> any idea?
<m4n1sh> your RSA/DSA fingerprint?
<m4n1sh> you uploading your GPG public key?
<crom> yes i did by...
<crom> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com "pub-id"
<crom> well nevermind the i have to go now ...thanks
<luv> hi, how long does it take for a ppa to get completly deleted?
<m4n1sh> luv: you deleted a PPA?
<m4n1sh> in my case it still shows that the repo exists
<m4n1sh> in my LP profile
<m4n1sh> but others cannot see this
<luv> hell
<luv> i had a really cool for that ppa
<luv> and now i was about to create one with the same name
<luv> because i forgot password for my old openpgp key :-)
<luv> and there is no way to change the key for a ppa
<luv> anyway, at least, i can exercise my creativity again :-)
<luv> thanks
<maxb> luv: I'm afraid you've misunderstood - your openpgp key is not linked to a specific PPA
<tsimpson> luv: you only need to sign the source package you upload to the PPA, with *any* of your registered pgp/gpg keys
<luv> not really
<luv> for example, add-apt-repository downloads a specific key when adding a ppa
<luv> and you can see the ppa listed on your ppa launchpad website
<luv> sorry
<luv> and you can see the _key_ listed on your ppa launchpad website
<tsimpson> luv: your key has nothing to do with the PPA key
<tsimpson> you sign the package so LP knows it comes from you, then LP builds it and signs it so users know it comes from LP
<tsimpson> you can change your keys all you want, as long as LP knows the key you are using to upload is associated with your account
<luv> tsimpson:  and then add-apt-repository comes in
<tsimpson> all add-apt-repository does is get's the PPA deb source, pulls the key for the PPA, and adds it to the keyring
<tsimpson> it has nothing to do with what key you used to sign the source packages with when you upload
<luv> the problem is in the part where add-apt-repository pulls the key for the ppa
<falktx> hey there
<falktx> it seems that some users are unable to reach my PPAs
<ari-tczew> We need to add ubuntu-dev as member into ~ubuntu-branches to maintain statuses. is it possible?
<lifeless> the tb owns ubuntu-branches
<Ampelbein> hi there, I'm running into OOPSes like OOPS-1883F2268 when trying to access a list of bugs, in that case https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.importance:list=Undecided&field.omit_dupes=on&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.owner=&field.searchtext=&field.status:list=New&orderby=-datecreated&se
<Ampelbein> arch=Search&start=1575
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1883F2268
<tumbleweed> Hi. We have a merge proposal from a new contributor that's had a lot of back and forth (we have high standards), and eventually one of our developers decided to make the final changes necessary for acceptance, himself.
<lifeless> Ampelbein: hi, just waiting for that to sync to be able to look at it for you
<tumbleweed> He tried to mark the merge as superceded by his own branch, and ran into OOPS-1883A2286
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1883A2286
<tumbleweed> am I right in thinking that when his branch is merged, the original wone will be marked as merged? We don't really want to mark it as rejected, because it wasn't
<Ampelbein> lifeless: no stress, I realise it's saturday evening for some people ;-
<lifeless> Ampelbein: sunday morning in fact ;)
<lifeless> tumbleweed: i think you are
<tumbleweed> lifeless: ok, that's probably the best route out of here then. We don't want to alienate too much.
<lifeless> Ampelbein: its a timeout
<lifeless> Ampelbein: we have been working on search, still more to do. I'll make sure there is a bug dedicated to this later today.
<Ampelbein> lifeless: ok, so it's nothing fancy going wrong. Will try to narrow down my search options a little in that case. thanks for checking!
<lifeless> Ampelbein: its one query taking 10 seconds on its own
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> you're at page 1575 of the search?!
<lifeless> sorry, page 15
<lifeless> thats probably it
<Ampelbein> lifeless: in that case, yeah.
<Ampelbein> lifeless: I start at page 1 and click through to see if I find anything interesting.
#launchpad 2011-02-27
<luv> hi, how can I change signing key for my ppa repository?
<lifeless> you can't at the moment. Why do you want to?
<luv> i have two openpgp keys uploaded to launchpad and when i crate a new ppa repository, my deactivated key is chosen
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> new ppas will generate new signing keys as I understand it
<luv> is it?
<luv> so the binary packages are not signed with my public pgp key?
<luv> only the source packages, and the binary packages are signed with the generated key for the ppa
<luv> well, it makes sense and means that everything should work fine
<luv> interesting
<luv> why on earth did i delete the ppa and i created a new one when i changed my pgp key then :-D
<luv> yup, everything's ok now, thanks!
<wgrant> luv: Launchpad doesn't have your private key, so it can't very well sign the repository with it :)
<luv> yes, silly me :-)
<chocolaate-maan> you want to hack try this software http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<Hanmac> hay @ all: i have problems to make build a package on launchpad which works local ... chould somone help me?
<maxb> Yes, but you'll need to give somewhat more detail than that :-)
<Hanmac> i think the error was because g-ir-scanner has problems with packages names include ~
<mdke> hi there. I've been trying to restore the "Open" status of a team, but LP won't let me because the "Super team" is not also open. What is a super team and how does this policy work?
<maxb> It means that the team you are trying to change is a member of a closed team.
<maxb> If you were to make the team Open, it would create a way for people to make themselves (indirect) members of the closed team, bypassing its usual membership constraints
<maxb> Therefore, Launchpad forbids it
<mdke> maxb: thanks for the explanation. But that seems crazy to me - it seems to me that having an umbrella team with different subteams, some of which are open and others of which are closed, is a valid use case (and it is our use case). Is there any workaround to achieve this effect?
<mdke> I don't want to open up the umbrella team because we use it *only* for subteams, and I don't want to allow individuals to join
<maxb> The policy is completely sensible from the perspective of teams-as-permissions
<maxb> Unfortunately you've managed to construct an unforseen use-case of teams-as-grouping-device-for-open-teams
<maxb> I think the simple solution is to Open the umbrella team
<maxb> People could join it, but there'd be no security implications to them doing so
<mdke> that's true, but it would be messy
<maxb> only if people are stupid (but unfortunately people are stupid :-/ )
<mdke> well, it doesn't require them to be stupid, just to join teams without reading the instructions
<mdke> hmm. this is a bit annoying
<maxb> When the instructions are on the same page as the "Join Team" button, I call this stupid :-)
<mdke> let me see whether I can understand/use the concept of "Delegated team" for the umbrella team
<mdke> I think I can if the team's (unused) PPA is deleted
<maxb> Delegated == Moderated with Open subteams and without PPAs, IIUC
<mdke> it's better than Open with Open subteams, for our purposes. We'll still have to reject individuals who apply for the umbrella team
<mdke> looks like it takes a while to delete the PPA
<mdke> maxb: thanks for the help anyhow
<geser> someone with access to OOPS can lookup OOPS-1884S98866?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1884S98866
<lifeless> moin
<lifeless> geser: thats NoneError: None isn't acceptable as a value for FeatureFlag.value
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> staging restore script isn't quite right
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/726128
<lifeless> geser: maxb ^
<Hanmac> "Unable to identify file gst-plugins-base0.10_0.10.32.1.orig.tar.xz (libs) in changes." ... an idea what is the problem?
<Ampelbein> Hanmac: is it really named .tar.xz?
<Hanmac> yes, is it a problem?
<Ampelbein> Hanmac: well, usually tarballs are named .tar.gz (when gzip is used)
<Hanmac> debuild says the other also supported ... and tar.gz are 2-3x larger then tar.xz
<Ampelbein> Hanmac: as far as I'm aware debian packages only may use gzip and bzip2 in the repository? I know that .xz is allowed in source 3.0 format but has it been announced that it's ok to be used for the repos?
<Hanmac> it was 3.0, i try it with gz...
<lifeless> Hanmac: well, what release of ubuntu are you building for ?
<lifeless> if you're building for anything other than natty, I don't think xz is ok yet
<Hanmac> git versions of gstreamer, for natty
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> we may not be running the latest toolchain in launchpad yet though
<lifeless> was the error from launchpad?
<Hanmac> the error was when i upload the files
<Hanmac> !!! ok the gz is accepted ...
<lifeless> please file a bug on launchpad.net/launchpad
<Hanmac> ubotS says my edit request is forwarded ... what does the bot mean?
<lifeless> its responding to your exclamation marks
<Hanmac> oh ... is was not my intension to make the bot angry
<wgrant> Hanmac: Neither dak nor Launchpad support xz yet.
<Hanmac> oh ok
<verwilst> hello!
<verwilst> i deleted a few ppa's of mine, but they're still listed in grey.. is there a way to get rid of them completely?
<lifeless> not currently
<lifeless> they stay to make sure url isn't reused
<lifeless> because that would cause very confusing behaviour for users.
<verwilst> lifeless, that's the problem, i want to reuse it :P
<lifeless> currently that is impossible
<lifeless> [sorry!]
#launchpad 2012-02-20
<thumper> ok...
<thumper> how do I get the bugs for a project?
<thumper> I'm obviously brain dead
<thumper> because what I'm trying isn't working
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> what are you trying
<thumper> lp.bugs.search(project=udp)
<thumper> where udp == lp.projects['unity-distro-priority']
<thumper> I've also tried with project=  the string value
<lifeless> udp.searchTasks()
<thumper>  OOPS-0afa8a389ada3e4afbf779e05f2ee47f
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=0afa8a389ada3e4afbf779e05f2ee47f
<thumper> hey
<thumper> I'm trying to add a bug tag
<thumper> not sure if it worked or not
<thumper> the web page isn't showing it
<thumper> but I'm wondering if that is just replication lag
<thumper> bug.tags.append('foo'), followed by bug.lp_save()
<thumper> will that work?
<thumper> wgrant, lifeless: can you edit bug tags with the api?
<wgrant> thumper: That's unlikely to work, but you can edit them.
<wgrant> I think you have to set the whole thing.
<wgrant> Possibly as a list, or possibly as a string.
 * wgrant checks.
<thumper> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> thumper: Set a new list and it should work.
<thumper> wgrant: ok, I'll try that
<george_e> Question: can I set up automatic sync. of translations for a specific branch?
<george_e> I know I can get it set for a specific series.
<george_e> Here is a slightly better explanation: http://askubuntu.com/q/105801
<wgrant> george_e: I don't think that's supported.
<wgrant> Code and translations are normally in the same branch.
<george_e> wgrant: I tried that with an earlier branch and it was no end of headaches.
<george_e> Launchpad just dumped the .po files in the root directory of the branch.
<wgrant> The vast, vast majority of projects have them in the same branch.
<wgrant> It will export them to the path with which they were imported.
<george_e> wgrant: It will?
<george_e> ...and where will it put new translations?
<wgrant> Actually, are you talking about imports or exports?
<wgrant> Launchpad will only *import* from a series branch, but you can tell it to export to any.
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure how the path determination works; I don't know that much about Launchpad Translations.
<wgrant> but eg. if you look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stellarium/stellarium/auto-po/revision/5124 you'll see it normally exports to sensible paths.
<george_e> wgrant: I didn't realize the two operations were independent.
<george_e> I've set up automatic export to that branch now.
<ESphynx> hey guys... could someone guide me with translations?
<sagaci> ESphynx, what kind of guidance do you need
<ESphynx> sagaci: our layout i sort of organized the .mo way, which launchpad is saying it doesn't support :(
<ESphynx> we already have a Chinese and Spanish translation mostly done, and I can't figure out how to make it work :P
<ESphynx> within our repository, we have project subfolders where .pot file get automatically generated at the root... and within the ecere folder for example, we have e.g. locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ecere.po
<sagaci> ESphynx, you could try http://jarfil.net/convert/msgunfmt.php
<ESphynx> i'm wondering what changes would be required for things to work smoothly with launchpad?
<ESphynx> sagaci: I have the .pot/.po files that's not the problem
<ESphynx> the problem is the directory structure
<ESphynx> lanuchpad seems to want ecere/zh.po
<sagaci> ah ok
<ESphynx> I have loacle/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ecere.po
<sagaci> fair enough
<ESphynx> I could move ecere.pot into locale/ and keep the source translations as zh.po, es.po ...
<ESphynx> but there would be many locale/ subfolders throughout the project , e.g. ecere/locale/zh.po , ide/locale/zh.po
<ESphynx> I'm wondering whether that would work or not
<sagaci> shouldn't be too hard to reorganise
<ESphynx> i'm reluctant to have ecere/ecere/zh.po or ecere/locale/ecere/zh.po
<ESphynx> i'm just wondering what would work
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> Good morning
* StevenK changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> StevenK: you didn't like the - :)
<StevenK> I did not. :-)
<StevenK> I needed an extra one for my smile.
<rye> ohai, is the task to process the reports being submitted via ubuntu-bug working now? I am filing about about unity and it has been 10 minutes, still on processing stage
<czajkowski> rye: yes ubuntu-bug works fine here
<araujo> hello, the multi-projects bug feature (https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs) is available for projects that are hosted in different launchpad instances too?, probably across different networks?
<apw> did launchpad just die ?
 * apw is getting 'Uh oh!' messages
<rye> ah, now 503 error
<rye> czajkowski, your ubuntu-bug killed launchpad, booo
<odony> apw, rye: 10:00 - 10:05 is database update window I think
<rye> and we are back, still not filing a bug
<apw> oh is it ... hmmm
<rye> odony, sorry, i wonder whether it could affect the bug filing @ 15-25 minutes ago
<odony> rye: don't think so
<czajkowski> rye: stil having issues?
<rye> interesting, second ubuntu-bug unity is pretty much doing the same
<czajkowski> sure it's not just unity hanging ?
<czajkowski> and searchign the queue of bugs?
<rye> czajkowski, i mean when the bug report web page is opened, it says that bug report is being processed,  oh, nevermind, the second attempt completed successfully
<czajkowski> ok so lp does go down for a short period each day for maintenace
<czajkowski> perhaps you got in the middle of that window
<rye> czajkowski, oh, and the first one completed too. Next time please kick me from the channel and say to come in 20 minutes if the problem still persists
<czajkowski> rye: it's fine
<czajkowski> :)
<wgrant> rye: We turn cronjobs like that off for about 15 minutes around database outages (which we just had, as czajkowski said).
<rye> wgrant, ah, then this explains my issue completely
<ESphynx> i'm back :)
<ESphynx> anyone had suggestions regarding my translations?
<czajkowski> ESphynx: what translations?
<ESphynx> czajkowski: the ones for Ecere hehe
<ESphynx> within our repository, we have project subfolders where .pot file get automatically generated at the root... and within the ecere folder for example, we have e.g. locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ecere.po, i'm wondering what changes would be required for things to work smoothly with launchpad?
<ESphynx> I could move ecere.pot into locale/ and keep the source translations as zh.po, es.po ...but there would be many locale/ subfolders throughout the project , e.g. ecere/locale/zh.po , ide/locale/zh.po, I'm wondering whether that would work or not...
<czajkowski> ESphynx: hmm honesly I'm not sure, but if you give me your email address I'll find out for you and let you know  if you like
<czajkowski> I need to fined jtv and see if he knows
<jtv> Found him, you have
<czajkowski> jtv: morning wasn't sure if youw ere about and was going to mail you if you're busy re ESphynx question above
<jtv> Morning :)
<jtv> ESphynx: two things
<jtv> First is a sidenote: "zh.po" won't work, because there are two very different versions of written Chinese that are both arguably the "standard' version.  Always say either zh_TW (for Traditional Chinese) or zh_CN (for Simplified Chinese).
<jtv> We'd better note that because otherwise you might get everything else right and it might be completely unclear why the PO files weren't being imported.  :-)
<jtv> Second is the actual answer to your question.  :-)
<jtv> In Launchpad, the standard directory structure is as described in https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportingTemplates
<jtv> (May take some clicking from there to get to the right bit — please hang on, I'm looking for it)
<ESphynx> jtv: The problem is, we have our own directory structure in the project... e.g. we already have Spanish and Chinese.
<ESphynx> and we use our own i18n system, which uses the gettext format, but our own tools...
<jtv> There are one or two alternative directory structures that will also work, but they're a bit brittle and poorly understood.
<ESphynx> So the .pot files get automatically generated in each project's folder... e.g. we have sdk/ecere/ecere.pot for the ecere project (sdk/ecere) and sdk/ide/ide.pot for the ide project (sdk/ide)
<jtv> That structure for the templates is perfect for launchpad.
<ESphynx> and the source .po files should be somewhere under sdk/ecere/ , prefereably under sdk/ecere/locale/
<ESphynx> for the translations
<ESphynx> right now, our translations for ecere are in sdk/ecere/locale/zh_CN/ecere.po
<jtv> The standard naming scheme would be sdk/ecere/zh_CN.po
<jtv> (So: one template per directory, PO file in the same directory as the template, and the PO file's name consisting of <language>.po
<jtv> )
 * czajkowski ha a lot to learn about .PO
<czajkowski> jtv: ESphynx has 12 imports in the queue
<jtv> ESphynx: there are other ways to do this, but they're nowhere near as convenient.
<ESphynx> jtv: that's what I don't want, all the translations at the top of the project...
<jtv> I see.
<ESphynx> jtv: sdk/ecere/locale/zh_CN.po would be "ok"
<ESphynx> PoEdit automatically changes .po to .mo when saving though, which is why I'd have preferred the file being called "ecere.po"
<ESphynx> would save from having to copy stuff around...
<jtv> Would it be doable to move the template down the tree?  So for example, sdk/ecere/locale/ecere.pot?
<ESphynx> yes that is possible.
<ESphynx> but then the subfolder is locale/
<ESphynx> so wouldn't that confuse launchpad?
<ESphynx> having ecere/locale/ecere.pot and ide/locale/ide.pot ?
<jtv> Should be fine; about the worst I can imagine is if these come from a bzr branch, and the branch approver might get confused.  But there's ways to deal with that:
<ESphynx> we have a git->bzr auto importer
<ESphynx> there's no way to have sdk/ecere/locale/zh_CN/ecere.po hey?
<jtv> If the branch import approver tries to pick the "locale" part as the domain name, it won't approve anything because they'll all be called "locale."  But you can work around that by manually approving the templates, and then the approver will just note "hey I know this file — and so I know where it goes."
<ESphynx> that's what I was worried about :|
<jtv> If this is indeed a problem, you'll need to deal with it only once per new template per release series.
<jtv> After that, the template's path will be remembered.
<ESphynx> per new template?
<jtv> Yes, every time you add a template.
<ESphynx> ah ok. that shouldn't be often so that's not a problem
<ESphynx> but then it will know where to find the .po?
<jtv> Right.  There is also a way to have sdk/ecere/locale/zh_CN/ecere.po, but it's not as nice.
<jtv> The .po should be in the same directory as the template.
<jtv> That's how it finds .po files.
<jtv> So any given directory with translation files will have a <name>.pot and a bunch of <language>.po files.
<ESphynx> hmm ok.
<jtv> es.po, zh_CN.po, and so on.
<ESphynx> what's the way though?
<ESphynx> it's so much easier to just save the .po file and get the .mo file :) (which we embed within the application resources)
<jtv> You can do it in one of two ways:
<jtv> (1) manually approve each PO file (so that's once for every language for every template in every release series), specifying manually which template the translation is for.  Launchpad will remember where the file with that exact path should go.
<jtv> (2) Upload the translation not to the release series, but on the page for either the template or that exact language.
<jtv> In case (2), there are two dangers to bear in mind.
<jtv> First: if you upload just an individual PO file, your browser won't tell Launchpad its path, just its name.  So it'll be called something like ecere.po which is no help at all in figuring out which file goes where.
<jtv> Second: if you upload the PO file as part of a tarball, make sure there are no other translations in that tarball because Launchpad will take whatever you upload to (for example) the "es" translation of the "ecere" template as being a Spanish translation for ecere.
<jtv> If your uploads come from a branch, none of that will affect you of course.
<jtv> With uploads from a branch, the branch import approver won't know what to do with your naming scheme and so give up.  The files will stay on the queue as Needs Review, and later the "regular" approver (part of what we call the translations import queue gardener) will come along and try its own rules for matching the file to a known translation.
<jtv> The gardener will notice if the release series had exactly 1 translation file with this exact path, and take the upload as an update of that file.
<jtv> It'll slow things down, and you'll have to approve the first upload for each language/template/series manually.  But it would work.
<ESphynx> uploads from a branch... what id we do all through git that then goes to-> bzr hehe
 * czajkowski is rather glad jtv was here 
<jtv> czajkowski: next week you can do a harder one.  :-)
<jtv> ESphynx: oh, you mean move the files around?
<jtv> Actually, some softlinks in the branch _might_ work.
<czajkowski> jtv: I'm copying this for fugure reference and so I can re read it over and over to learn
<ESphynx> jtv: I mean, all uploads done through git ...
<jtv> That's no problem.
<jtv> I guess you've got the bzr branch set up to import from the git repo; shouldn't make any difference.
<ESphynx> yes that's i've got
<ESphynx> so hmm.. anyways to just get Launchpad to realize i've got Spanish and Chinese translations already? hehe
<ESphynx> right now the .pot files are not uploaded because they are generated on building the projects
<ESphynx> but I could add them, say in ecere/locale/ecere.pot ide/locale/ide.pot
<ESphynx> and the CHinese translation is in ecere/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ecere.po
<ESphynx> that's really what I'm hoping for: having current translations show up on Launchpad, and interest Launchpad translators in contributing :)
<jtv> I'm not completely sure but I think the branch importer would pick up any .po file in the branch and upload it.
<jtv> The way it normally works is: you update your .pot or .po, commit, push the change to your git repo; Launchpad pulls in the change, mirrors it into your bzr branch; the translations system picks up the changed .pot/.po file and puts it on the import queue; one of the two automated approvers figures out which language and which template it's for; the importer processes the file; and the UI updates.
<ESphynx> yeah. that's what I'm hoping happens :) So I would definitely have to add the .pot files, right?
<jtv> Yes.  There is a capability for building gnome-intltool templates internally, but I'm not sure we'll keep it.
<jtv> (That capability means that projects that are set up in just the right way can push a _code_ change and Launchpad's translation UI will pick up the changes in translatable strings.)
<ESphynx> jtv: what I've done is added the $"string" and $"context"."string" syntax in eC
<ESphynx> So Launchpad probably won't ever support that :P hehe, I've manually uploaded the .pot files earlier though... but I don't know what that will do, if anything at all :P
<jtv> eC?
<ESphynx> jtv: Yes that's the language the SDK is written in and is for writing :P
<jtv> Ah!
<jtv> If there's a pretty "deep" toolchain between your source tree and your gettext files, maybe you should just generate the translation files to a separate branch.
<ESphynx> jtv: i'm OK with just committing the .pot files in locale/
<jtv> OK, that keeps things simple.  :)
<ESphynx> but would translations in locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ecere.po  be found then?
<jtv> I think a test run should work on staging.launchpad.net, by the way.  Might be worth playing with it there.
<jtv> locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ecere.po *might* fit an alternative directory layout that we have some legacy code for...  Not sure.
<jtv> But that code is old and we'd love to clean it up — which might affect what layouts will or won't work.
<ESphynx> How about locale/zh_CN/ecere.po  ?
<ESphynx> How does staging.launchpad.net work?
<jtv> ESphynx: it's a copy of the real thing that we wipe and re-initialize periodically.
<jtv> We also deploy our changes there for testing, before they go to the production server.
<ESphynx> ah ok ;)
<jtv> It doesn't run _all_ the services that the real launchpad runs, of course.  In particular, not outgoing email.  :)
<ESphynx> https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ecere/trunk/+imports
<ESphynx> the whole review process thing is what worries me... why isn't it automated?
<jtv> There's lots of automation, but there are cases where we need a human to decide.
<jtv> That used to be a privileged operation, and so we never really got around to making that process more friendly and efficient.
<jtv> This file contains the logic behind the gardener's import approval: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/translations/model/translationimportqueue.py
<jtv> (You may have to reload that page if it fails)
<jtv> ESphynx: I guess that upload on staging was done manually — as you can see we don't get the full file path.
<ESphynx> jtv: it was... i guess there's no way to match the .po file manually right
<jtv> ESphynx: in that source file I just linked to, search for _guess_multiple_directories_with_pofile — it documents some "legacy" directory structures it should support.
<ESphynx> thansk
<jtv> Yes, you can match the .po file manually.  Click the "pencil" icon next to "No import target selected yet."
<ESphynx> oh, I can do it myself?
<jtv> (If you see no icon, you may need to log in separately to the staging server)
<jtv> Yes, you can do that yourself.  Used to be privileged, but now I think you just need to be one of the project owners.
<ESphynx> I don't mind doing things manually, but i was worried this had to be  done by someone at Launchpad hehe
<jtv> Or maybe even the uploader.
<jtv> No, used to be that way — thankfully it isn't any more.  But we'd love it to be more user-friendly!
<ESphynx> that would be perfect.
<jtv> You'll note that you can edit the path on that approval form.
<ESphynx> though I might still move the .pot to locale/ and have it committed
<jtv> That would definitely be best.  Save you a lot of delays and manual work.
<ESphynx> UI rant: that pencil to me looks like an Exclamation part.
<jtv> Getting fast feedback can be really helpful.
<ESphynx> exclamation point*
<jtv> Yes, it takes some getting used to.
<jtv> Problem is, we need it in so many places that it gets hard to insert something clearer (and larger) every time.
<ESphynx> how long does it take for bzr to pick up git stuff?
<jtv> Erm…  don't know.  Maybe jelmer would know.
<jelmer> 'morning jtv, ESphynx
<jelmer> ESphynx: once the import is created it usually takes only a couple of minutes for the import to start. You should see progress on the page while the import is running.
<jtv> ESphynx: just as an experiment for the approval, try pretending that ecere.pot is a PO file; use the dropdown at the top.  Then you'll see that a translation also gets a dropdown to let you select what language it's for.
<ESphynx> it's quite a bit delayed... my last commit from hours ago isn't there yet
<ESphynx> jelmer: I mean to wake up and do it?
<ESphynx> I set up the import months ago
<jelmer> ESphynx: if it's an existing import, it will be updated every 4 hours
<ESphynx> 4 hours ah ok thanks
<jelmer> ESphynx: you can also hit "Import Now" on the web page for the import
<ESphynx> oh you can! awesome.
<ESphynx> I'll give all this a try right now then
<ESphynx> jtv: thanks a lot for the help :)
<jtv> np — good luck!
<ESphynx> btw hwat's with Wayland???
<ESphynx> I'll have to support that for my GUI toolkit to run on Ubuntu?
<jelmer> ESphynx: as far as I know Wayland is still some time away
<jelmer> ESphynx: but the Ubuntu channels are probably a better place to ask about that than here.
<ESphynx> ah yes. hehe, just curious.
<ESphynx> hmm, would here be a good place to ask for help getting Ecere into Ubuntu?
<ESphynx> e.g. the project has a 'need-packaging' tag hehe
<jelmer> ESphynx: my guess would be that #ubuntu-packaging or maybe #ubuntu-devel are better places for that.
<ESphynx> thanks :)
<ESphynx> "No header found in this pofile" -- my .pot files need headers? :|
<ESphynx> Line 315: Unexpected keyword: msgctxt ?
<ESphynx> Launchpad doesn't support msgctxt?
<ESphynx> or msgctxt should be before msgid ...
<ESphynx> hmm... Spanish (Spain) translations don't seem to show up when showing Spanish :|
<hrw> hi
<hrw> will launchpad finally get sortable tables?
<hrw> https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers has 111 branches and no way to sort them alphabetically...
<czajkowski> mrevell: might know more about that
<mrevell> hrw, I'd *love* to do that but we don't have a plan to do it just yet. There are a number of similar UI issues I'd like us to address in the code.lp.net
<hrw> mrevell: is there any public list of planned things to do in launchpad (other then 'who knows, maybe in 2031' :)
<czajkowski> hrw: patches are always welcome :)
<mrevell> :)
<ESphynx> just 'Spanish' seems to work
<hrw> czajkowski: prefer to waste time in other projects ;d
<mrevell> hrw, Some parts of the Launchpad team are focusing on projects other than Launchpad for the next few months, so there's nothing public right now.
<hrw> mrevell: ok
<hrw> thanks for info
<mrevell> No problem.
<MoonMaker> Hi!
<MoonMaker> I wanted to request a code import
<MoonMaker> but the url already exists.
<MoonMaker> https://code.launchpad.net/~deejay1/sparkleshare/master
<MoonMaker> what can I do in order to get the latest code import from sparkleshare?
<MoonMaker> any ideas?
<jelmer> MoonMaker: there already is an import - just use that import
<MoonMaker> but this import is suspended
<MoonMaker> since 2011
<jelmer> MoonMaker: looking at the details, it seems like Launchpad can't import this branch since it uses git submodules
<MoonMaker> ahh ok, yes sparkleshare is using it
<MoonMaker> thank you very much for your help. I wanted to create a daily package....thats life
<jelmer> MoonMaker: it's not very useful to request another import unless the history has been rewritten to remove the submodules.
<MoonMaker> hmm, I thought maybe its possible to change the format in github
<MoonMaker> so I started a fork
<jelmer> MoonMaker: no, you'd have to rewrite the history to exclude the submodules.. there is only one git format
<MoonMaker> k, and you dont know if it is possible automaticly with github?
<MoonMaker> automatically
<jelmer> MoonMaker: no, github doesn't have a way to do that for you
<MoonMaker> k, then we have to delete this import. Sorry for extra work.
<jelmer> np
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> Pls help me, how can I use dput with active ftp instead of passive ftp ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/105957/how-may-i-upload-my-source-package-with-active-ftp-over-dput-to-launchpad
<mgz> gotwig: try a url in the form aftp: rather than ftp:
<gotwig> mgz: Unknown upload method: aftp
<mgz> gotwig: may not be possible then
<gotwig> mgz: wtf o.0?
<lifeless> mgz: man dput.cf
<mgz> lifeless: I'm not the one who was asking
<lifeless> mgz: I know
<mgz> feel free to post that response to his askubuntu link I guess
<lifeless> mgz: but if you're going to answer, you may as well know the answer ;P
<mgz> 'd misread the question as relating to bzry things, not being misc debian
<lifeless> fair enough
<jono> hey, is it possible using launchpadlib to determine if someone has contributed a merge proposal /patch successfully to a particular branch?
<Ampelbein> jono: Hmm, I guess you could iterate over the successful merges and check the associated project? Like "for merge in lp.people(me).getMergeProposals(status="Merged")" and check if merge.target_branch.project == the project you want to compare against?
<jono> Ampelbein, sounds good, many thanks :-)
<lifeless> jono: Ampelbein: note that this could take a very long time :)
<jono> lifeless, is there a faster way to do it?
<jodh> Hi - could someone re-score the 2 builds waiting in my ppa here:
<jodh> https://launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/+archive/bug-935585/+packages ? I'd
<jodh> like to get some feedback on an upstart update overnight from affected users.
#launchpad 2012-02-21
<metasansana> launchpad only keeps track of bugs for software in the repos and software center?
<lifeless> metasansana: no
<metasansana> lifeless: so lets say I downloaded a deb file and it keeps crashing on 11.10
<metasansana> should I go the direction of launchpad or the vendor?
<lifeless> from where
<metasansana> mysql-workbench
<lifeless> well, generally, the vendor; who may use Launchpad, or may use their own bug tracking system.
<lifeless> Launchpad hosts bug trackers for many many vendors
<metasansana> ok
<metasansana> I never thought bug reporting could be this much of a pain
<lifeless> what's the problem ?
<lifeless> I mean, what is the pain ?
<metasansana> These procedures and different approaches confuse me
<lifeless> so you got a deb from somewhere - where did you get it from ? (A url, not the vendor name)
<metasansana> http://www.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/
<metasansana> ^here
<lifeless> indeed, they don't offer much assistance
<metasansana> lol
<lifeless> they don't use LP - https://bugs.launchpad.net/mysql-workbench
<lifeless> so, basically, I'd pop into #mysql and ask there, hopefully someone will know
<metasansana> Well I just realized the latest version is for 11.04
<lifeless> perhaps they don't want to hear from users ;>
<metasansana> thanks lifeless
<paultag> did someone switch off lat/lon from Launchpad since I wrote that blog post on it?
<paultag> I just re-ran a script and it is just getting Nones now
<lifeless> paultag: yes, they just did
<paultag> oh ffs
<lifeless> what blog post ?
<paultag> lifeless: http://blog.pault.ag/post/17036484637/mapping-the-ubuntu-community
<paultag> lifeless: it was on planet.ubuntu a few days ago
<lifeless> hah, timing
<paultag> I bet it was because I used it. God, that suck
<paultag> s
<paultag> lifeless: it's still un-deprecated on the API docs
<paultag> lifeless: might want to update that :)
<lifeless> they should update soon
<paultag> gah
<paultag> super annoying, sad to see it go
<lifeless> so, the reason it was removed was part of simplifying LP; most folk didn't set their location, we didn't have map data anymore, and its really not a core feature
<paultag> yeah, I figured
<paultag> what a shame
<lifeless> its not deeply gone though, so you could write to the launchpad-dev list and discuss bringing it back (and maintaining it...)
<paultag> lifeless: nah, I've been up in Debian for the last cycle and a half, I'm not getting sucked into more work ;)
<lifeless> :>
<paultag> it's alright, not the end of the world
<lifeless> definitely not due to your blog post
<paultag> someone emailed me asking how to do it, and when testing my script again, it was None'ing :)
<paultag> lifeless: yeah, I know :)
<paultag> mostly a joke
<lifeless> we looked, and only, uhm, 50 hits or something on that data in the last months
<paultag> lifeless: I'm willing to bet that was all me
<paultag> anyway, not the end of the world
<paultag> thanks for the quick RE, lifeless :)
<lifeless> no worries
<wgrant> paultag: It's been deprecated since we removed maps ages ago, and it's been impossible to set it since then. So it's just been rotting, and we finally removed access to it a couple of hours ago.
<paultag> wgrant: damn, what timing
<paultag> wgrant: yeah, I knew it was RO, but meh :)
<ricotz> hello :), there is a problem building libreoffice 3.5.0 in a ppa, the chroot is running out of space at least for the amd64 build -- what is the current chroot size? and is there a way to increase it? https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2264904/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2263889/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> ricotz: The i386 build says it used 21GB
<wgrant> That seems pretty excessive :)
<ricotz> wgrant, hi, yeah :\ -- how much did this one took? https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2241552/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> "Build needed 04:58:10, 15615524k disk space"
<wgrant> That was amd64
<wgrant> i386 was Build needed 04:50:02, 13054760k disk space
<wgrant> So the new one is significantly larger.
<ricotz> i see, since the translation build is done by the main package again, it increased a lot
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2241551/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> so i guess the current limit is something like 25GB?
<ricotz> wgrant, is there a way to restart the amd64 build with an increased chroot size?
<ricotz> ( this one https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3225792 )
<wgrant> ricotz: It's possible that some builders have a larger virtual filesystem, but I'm not quite sure.
<ricotz> wgrant, i see -- this build should give one the needed size. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.5.0-1ubuntu1/+build/3226141
<wgrant> ricotz: You can check the size at the bottom of the build log.
<wgrant> 30GB :/
<ricotz> ah, good to know
<ricotz> that's pretty big then
<wgrant> Yup :(
<ricotz> do you know what the size of https://launchpad.net/builders/louvi is?
<ricotz> if it isnt 30GB+ it will probably fail
<micahg> is there a workaround for ssh being blocked for pushing branches to LP (#ubuntu-devel)
<jelmer> hi micahg
<jelmer> micahg: not really, as far as I know
<micahg> hi jelmer
<jelmer> bzr supports pushing over https, but that's not enabled on Launchpad
<micahg> :(
<micahg> I would think this might be a common use case
<jelmer> an alternative is to retrieve the branch using http/https and contribute back changes as bundles by email
<jelmer> ("bzr send --mail-to=...")
<jelmer> though it would be nice to enable write support over https, indeed..
<jelmer> good morning mrevell
<wgrant> jelmer: Do bundles work with 2a nowadays?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jelmer> wgrant: yes, they have for quite some time
<uiuiui32> How can I request a package to be added to launchpad?
<jelmer> wgrant: though they're the only things still using XML, something I'd like to get rid of
<jelmer> uiuiui32: it depends a bit on what you mean by "to be added to launchpad"
<uiuiui32> jelmer: I just created an Open Source app.
<uiuiui32> The code is on Github.
<uiuiui32> I shall soon be packaging it for Ubuntu.
<uiuiui32> I was wondering how I can request if it can be listed on launchpad.
<uiuiui32> Is there a review process? I couldn't find it.
<czajkowski> morning all
<wgrant> uiuiui32: You probably want #ubuntu-motu.
<jelmer> uiuiui32: if you just want to make it available from Launchpad, you can create a PPA and add your package there
<uiuiui32> OK. Thanks.
<jelmer> hi czajkowski
<mrevell> Hello hello
<ESphynx> hey guys... should a packaging branch contain 'only' packaging?
<czajkowski> ESphynx: ~ubuntu-branches/ which is where uploads get imported to contain /everything/
<czajkowski> transations should get imported to a seperate bracnh. then developers can merge the translations in when they need to refresh
<ESphynx> czajkowski: hmm but ecere ain't in Ubuntu yet :P
<micahg> ESphynx: that's up to whoever owns the branch
<ESphynx> hmm.. there's no way to import another branch than master for git? :|
<jelmer> ESphynx: there is
<jelmer> ESphynx: e.g. "git://git.samba.org/jelmer/dulwich.git,branch=somename"
<ESphynx> oh, thought it said 'work was underway'
<ESphynx> thanks jelmer
<jelmer> ESphynx: where did it say that?
<jelmer> that support is fairly recent, we might still have outdated docs somewhere
<Laney> greetings
<jelmer> ehlo Laney
<Laney> can I restrict bug listings (i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release) to only show me bugs in Ubuntu packages?
<Laney> :-)
<ESphynx> jelmer in https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<jelmer> ESphynx: thanks! I'll update that page
<ESphynx> also on +new-import
<ESphynx> The URL of the git repository. The HEAD branch will be imported.
<ESphynx> yw
<ESphynx> "The URL of the git repository. The HEAD branch will be imported, or ",branch="  to specify a different branch" would be nice =)
<czajkowski> Laney: I dont think so, i've changed some of the filters  but noe say by specific pacakges
<czajkowski> *packages
<Laney> yeah I can't see an option
<wgrant> Laney: You can search by subscriber under https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<czajkowski> Laney: you could remove other filters and just leave packages/project.series name
<Laney> wgrant: of course!
 * jelmer wished https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/ubuntu worked
<jelmer> it's kindof nice how this is done for branches
<Laney> I kept wanting the Order by thingies near the top there to allow me to filter too
<wgrant> jelmer: Does ,branch= not work for HTTP? I registered https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/cassandra/0.8 over the weekend, but it doesn't work.
<wgrant> IIRC it works fine locally.
<wgrant> Laney: Indeed, that would make a lot of sense.
<jelmer> wgrant: the version of bzr-git on launchpad might not handle it well yet
<jelmer> wgrant: it seems to work ok here locally too
<wgrant> That's what I suspected. Thanks.
<ESphynx> hmm guys...
<ESphynx> these recipes things... where do I specify a platform?
<czajkowski> ESphynx: a lot of the info you need is in https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations
<ESphynx> czajkowski: i'm not talking about translations anymore today, i'm talking about builds :P
<ESphynx> also what is up with 'ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.'
<czajkowski> ESphynx: perhaps launchpad-dev might be more helpful
<ESphynx> k, thanks
<StevenK> ESphynx: recipes build into a source package. Which specifies were it will build.
<StevenK> So it's a two step, automatic process
<ESphynx> StevenK: So I need 2 recipes? to build the package as 64 bit?
<ESphynx> i.e. one 32 and one 64 ?
<StevenK> ESphynx: If the same code will build on both, no. Your debian/control needs to specify Architecture: any
<wgrant> A recipe builds for one or more series.
<wgrant> It then uploads the source package to those series.
<wgrant> And then binary builds are created as with a normal source package.
<ESphynx> the same code 'will' build on both, the only differences is the required pacakges names (they actually build 32on64... so i need things like ia32-libs etc.)
<wgrant> Why not use multiarch?
<ESphynx> multiarch?
<wgrant> Non-hack replacement for ia32-libs
<wgrant> You can now install i386 and amd64 libraries on the same machine.
<ESphynx> first time I hear about it.
<ESphynx> sounds smart.
<ESphynx> how new is this?
<StevenK> Ummmm, it landed in Oneiric, I think
<wgrant> Oneiric, indeed.
<ESphynx> all these new names sound strange. guess I haven't checked ubuntu in a while :P
<wgrant> Oneiric is Ubuntu 11.10
<ESphynx> ah... how far away is 12?
<StevenK> 12.04 is due in April
<ESphynx> I heard bad things about 11
<StevenK> 11.10 is quite nice
<ESphynx> 12.04 is precise?
<StevenK> Right
<ESphynx> LTS ?
<StevenK> It will be an LTS, yes.
<ESphynx> good. I'll install that one :)
<ESphynx> Ubuntu was very unstable on my machine :| now I have a new i7 :) hope things will be stable
<ESphynx> the whole system froze every 5 min...
<ESphynx> about multiarch... what about the .install files for my libraries ? e.g. right now I have usr/lib/libecere.so* vs usr/lib32/libecere.so*
<wgrant> ESphynx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<wgrant> As detailed on that page you should probably install to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<ESphynx> guess I should keep supporting the non-Multiarch system for Ubuntu 10 right :|
<ESphynx> i'll add multiarch support later
<wgrant> There's no such thing as Ubuntu 10, 11, or 12. There are two releases per year, in April (the 4th month) and October (the 10th month), so 10.04, 10.10, etc.
<ESphynx> by 10 I was referring to 10.04 and 10.10 :P
<ESphynx> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93555175/buildlog.txt.gz --> guys what are these errors about
<ESphynx> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<arges> Hello. Was the date format for launchpad changed recently?
<czajkowski> arges: where specifically ?
<arges> czajkowski, when i get data using launchpadlib
<arges> czajkowski, for example date_last_updated: "2012-02-21T12:52:56.912365+00:00"
<arges> this is how it look stoday
<arges> czajkowski, before it looked like this: "date_last_updated": "Tuesday, 20. December 2011 08:22 UTC"
<ESphynx>    Remove the following packages:  1)     pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy ?
<czajkowski> arges: I dont think so but just let me see ok
<james_w> arges, czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wadllib/+bug/924240
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 924240 in python-wadllib (Ubuntu) "datetime interpretation changed" [Critical,Triaged]
<czajkowski> james_w: thanks
<czajkowski> james_w: so not changed more of a glitch.
<james_w> yeah, not an intentional change
<arges> james_w, so is the plan to change it back to the original format or should i start re-writing my scripts?
<james_w> I don't know
<james_w> I would assume it would be changed back
<arges> james_w, any idea when this bug will be fixed? need to know if I should change my scripts to adapt to this new date format temporarily
<czajkowski> arges: I've asked elsewhere and waiting to get back to you
<arges> czajkowski, thanks!
<ESphynx> EvilResistance> since recipes only build on 32bit -- is this so?
<EvilResistance> tumbleweed knows what he's talking about
<EvilResistance> and i have tested building my 64bit progs in recipes and its failed
<ESphynx> no kidding.
<EvilResistance> having said this, is 64bit recipe support in the works?
<dpm> hi all, could a losa help me with an issue affecting language packs? It seems that the language pack exports for precies stopped being created on Feb 9th. We need to generate a full langpack this Thursday in preparation for beta-1. Could someone please have a look at it? - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs
<thedac> dpm: that should run as a cron script, correct?
<dpm> thedac, exactly. There is some more info there: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<thedac> dpm: ok, I will look into it
<dpm> excellent, thanks thedac :)
<thedac> dpm: I am running this manually right now: /srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/cronscripts/language-pack-exporter.py ubuntu precise --force-utf8-encoding -q --log-file=INFO:/srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/rosetta/language-pack-exporter.log
<dpm> thanks thedac - will this generate a full language pack export, as per the 'Request a full language pack export' checkbox on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs ?
<thedac> dpm: from the log: 2012-02-21 16:15:53 INFO    Got a request to do a full language pack export.
<dpm> thedac, cool, thanks for confirming. Ah, thinking about it, I think this cron job is going to fail - IIRC full exports take from 16-24 h to complete, and starting it now means that it will hit the database disconnect tomorrow morning and it will fail. At least it was like this last time I checked, that's why we had to move the cron jobs to start after the DB disconnect
<thedac> dpm: ok, I can cancel this it is scheduled as normal then
<dpm> thedac, I'm not sure, whatever is most helpful to debug the issue and to get a full langpack by Thursday. Perhaps requesting a delta langpack first, as it completes quicker, and then a full one?
<thedac> dpm: that makes the most sense to me.
<dpm> thedac, cool, thanks. Would you mind keeping me up to date on the progress?
<thedac> dpm: do we need to run the delta manually or wait for regularly schedule cron?
<dpm> thedac, I'm not sure how long a delta takes to complete, but if it takes significantly less than the full one, and thus it's finished before tomorrow's db disconnect, I believe it could be started now. I think it's possible to find out how long previous delta exports took from the LP graphs, but I can't remember where (IIRC jtv or flacoste pointed me to it a while ago)
<thedac> flacoste: can you comment? ^^^
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> I'm having a weird issue with tags...the AJAX request returns Bad Request/Error 400; is this a known issue?
<czajkowski> Renegade15: what bug and what tags are you trying to add
<Renegade15> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ares/+bug/937938
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 937938 in Ares "Invisible MCV" [Low,Triaged]
<Renegade15> the intended tags are in my comment
<czajkowski> Renegade15: refresh the page I can add tags
<czajkowski> jut not sure the tags you want to add are being recognised as being suitable tags
<Renegade15> I tried refreshing multiple times, both via refresh as well as through navigating to the history and back
<Renegade15> which tag would be considered unsuitable?
<czajkowski> MCV quirk
<Renegade15> those are two tags
<czajkowski> doenst like ti
<czajkowski> Renegade15: also can you remove the not so nice word on the comment please no need for that
<Renegade15> bah, don't tell me the silly thing doesn't auto-lowercase the tag? -_-
<flacoste> thedac, dpm: i have no idea how long a full delta taks
<flacoste> thedac, dpm: we could also just not do a FDT tomorrow, is there one scheduled anyway?
<Renegade15> alright, that's positively ridiculous and I'm filing a bug for that
<flacoste> thedac, dpm: i don't know where the graphs is hidden either, i can look for it later though
<Renegade15> czajkowski: Thanks for your help
<thedac> flacoste: let me check if an FDT is scheduled
<czajkowski> Renegade15: np, but try adn refrain from swearing in bugs, makes people less likely to help you
<Renegade15> so far, I have heard no complaints about the lp bugs I filed
<thedac> flacoste: nothing is currently on the production status page. This might be the best way to make sure it finishes
<thedac> flacoste: dpm: should we run a delta or a full then?
<flacoste> thedac: i think dpm wants a full
<flacoste> so let's run a full
<flacoste> and note on LPS not to do a FDT until Thurs
<flacoste> or the full is completed
<thedac> ok
<thedac> flacoste: dpm: ok a full is underway. I have a note on production status to wait on FDTs until this is complete
<dpm> thanks thedac and flacoste, that's perfect
<ESphynx> guys could you please help me out with my rules file?
<ESphynx> https://raw.github.com/ecere/sdk/debian/debian/rules
<ESphynx> I get an error on line 13... the 3rd cp
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
 * mgedmin sighs
<lifeless> mgedmin: ?
<mgedmin> for some reason dealing with merge requests on launchpad feels like a chore
<lifeless> :(
<mgedmin> while dealing with them on github feels like fun
<mgedmin> but I cannot articulate why :(
<lifeless> anything stand out as a reason ?
<lifeless> ah
<mgedmin> maybe it's this:
<mgedmin> I get an email
<soren> I feel the exact opposite.
<mgedmin> I see a link in the email
<mgedmin> I click on the link
<mgedmin> I see a page full of info I'm mostly not interested in
<mgedmin> I have to hunt a bit to see the diff
<mgedmin> then I have to think what I need to do to actually merge it
<mgedmin> then find and carefully copy the url
<mgedmin> switch to a terminal
<mgedmin> go to the right place
<mgedmin> type 'bzr merge ', paste the url
<mgedmin> nothing difficult, really, just for some reason this feels tedious
<mgedmin> I seem to have memories of github providing me with a copy-pasteable merge command
<soren> I hardly ever use the LP UI. I just go by e-mail.
<mgedmin> on a separate line, so that I can tripple-click it
<soren> The mp e-mail includes the diff. I review in my e-mail client, provide comments inline, and respond.
<mgedmin> ah, sorry, yes
<mgedmin> and it also has the branch name as an lp: url
<mgedmin> I don't know why I go to the web; the url is just naturally inviting, I guess
<soren> Sorry, why does that make a difference?
<mgedmin> sorry, why does what make a difference?
<soren> That it's an lp url rather than an http one.
<mgedmin> lp urls are Very Good because they're short
<soren> ...which is good.. right?
<mgedmin> yes
<soren> Ok.
<soren> I just thought you were stating it as a bad thing.
<mgedmin> sorry for being unclear
<mgedmin> I try to balance my whining by mentioning good things every now and then
<mgedmin> I just forget to mention what I consider to be good :)
<soren> Two reasons I find dealing with Github really awkward: 1. The web UI is harder to ignore. I must deal with it to do stuff.
<soren> 2. Not a github problem per se, but rather a git problem: People rebase all the time.
<soren> It's extremely annoying to review a 2k line patch, provide comments on specific points, and then get a brand new patch rather than just the changes.
<soren> I just want to make sure they've addressed my comments and haven't introduced new problems.
<soren> I guess I'm a bit spoiled with Launchpad since I use tarmac for everything there.
<soren> I don't have to ever manually merge anything.
<soren> I just set the mp to "approved" and magic happens.
<soren> Maybe it would feel more of a chore without that.
<soren> I guess it quite probably would.
<mgedmin> it could be a simple usability vs learnability tension
<mgedmin> github seems to optimize for the latter
<soren> True.
<mgedmin> I don't deal with launchpad merge proposals often enough to remember how to use them well
<foxbuntu`> hey all...looking for an admin that can help me delete some old spam comments
<foxbuntu`> ...my account was breached last year and I had a user point out today some old comments from 2011-02-21 that are spam from the breach, if an admin could delete all comments attached to my account from that date it should clear it up (lp:~nickj-fox)
<lifeless> foxbuntu`: we don't have an easy query for that; please open a support ticket (url in topic)
<czajkowski> foxbuntu`: is it on many bugs?
<foxbuntu`> czajkowski, here is the list that was pointed out to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851665/
<foxbuntu`> not a huge list really
<czajkowski> fahadsadah: ah thats not bad
<czajkowski> I'll remove them here
<czajkowski> just give me a few mins in the middle of a meeting
<czajkowski> fahadsadah: done
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> foxbuntu: done
<foxbuntu> czajkowski, thanks
<czajkowski> np
<kirkland> flacoste: howdy!
<d_ed> in launchpad can I reassign a bug to affecting a package from a PPA not the  package from the main ubuntu repos.
<kirkland> flacoste: is it possible to subscribe to receive email when new packages arrive in a private PPA?
<flacoste> kirkland: unfortunately, we don't have that feature (neither for public ppa)
<kirkland> flacoste: okay, thanks
#launchpad 2012-02-22
<stewart> hi all! I'm having a (probable) encounter with a launchpad bug. on https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/688646/+nominate  I cannot see the series https://launchpad.net/percona-server/5.5 that i want to target the bug to.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688646 in Percona Server "Make query sampling possible by query" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<stewart> (and the 5.5 series shows up in other bugs)
<stewart> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/906813/+nominate
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 906813 in Percona Server "libmysqlclient dev links against wrong version of library" [High,Confirmed]
<wgrant> stewart: It looks like it was previously targeted to 5.5, but then that task was removed.
<wgrant> And it apparently didn't record that properly, so you can't renominate it.
<stewart> wgrant, huh. darn. any way to have that fixed?
<wgrant> stewart: There was a little while when deleting a task didn't fix the nomination record. It looks like the 5.5 task was deleted in that window.
<wgrant> I'll see if I can get the DB fixed.
<stewart> wgrant, thanks. i opened https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/188467 to track it if that's any help.
<wgrant> Ah, thanks.
<wgrant> Will follow up there.
<rmk> any admins around who can help resolve an issue with my private ppas?
<czajkowski> rmk: whats wrong wit them
<czajkowski> *with
<rmk> well, submitting a new package and its being rejected claiming the new package has a mismatched orig.tar.gz
<rmk> but I deleted all the packages which had that tar associated to it
<wgrant> rmk: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<czajkowski> wgrant: thanks
<czajkowski> adds to the book mark section for future reference
<wgrant> Yep, it's a common one :)
<rmk> I suppose this is why I need to use pristine tars
<rmk> It is a new package, but the orig is the same
<rmk> generating the orig via git-buildpackage tags
<wgrant> If it's just a random git revision then you probably want to include something like +git20120222 in the version.
<wgrant> If it's a particular release from a tag, then you need to either generate it once and reuse it, or use pristine-tar, yeah
<rmk> its the latter .. ok
<rmk> thanks
<dpm> good morning thedac. I see that the full language pack export completed successfully, thanks! -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs - Did the run gave any hints as to why langpack exports had stopped happening automatically?
<sagaci> +1 for thanks
<czajkowski> dpm: morning
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<ESphynx> hey guys... Is there any way to 'sign' recipes?
<ESphynx> recipe built packages i mean
<dobey> ESphynx: they are signed by the gpg key that is generated for the ppa they are put in, when that ppa was created. there's no way to sign them with your own key
<ESphynx> dobey: ah ok... but it says: Uploader: on signer
<dobey> it says no signer, because the source package wasn't signed and uploaded by you. the source package doesn't get signed in the recipes afaik, but the binaries should be signed in the PPA
<ESphynx> ah ok good.
<thedac> dpm: great. looking through the logs I found carob:~dames/language-pack-exporter.log-20120221
<ESphynx> hey guys, why would a pacakge build fine for us with oneiric with dpkg-build, but fail on the build bot?
<ESphynx> It seems to not be finding a temporary shared library that we put in our intermediate directories... (But builds fine on Lucid, Natty)
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: Can you show a buildlog of a failed build?
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: Also note that on buildd's you don't have network access, which is a common cause of errors.
<ESphynx> Ampelbein: sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~ecere-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3230878/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.ecere_201202221313-0~426~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ESphynx> Ampelbein: I don't think the network access is the cause... nothing network going on
<ESphynx> The first error, /build/buildd/ecere-201202221313/ear/cmd/ear.ec:13:1: error: Couldn't open obj/release.linux/ecere.sym,  is something like 'Couldn't dynamically load libecere.so.0 .... '  which is supposed to be in ../../obj/linux/lib/  ( export LD_LIBRARY_PATH = ../../obj/$(PLATFORM)/lib/  in ear/cmd/Makefile )
<ESphynx> however since I can't actually access the machine state after the failed build, it's difficult to figure out what happened :P
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: So, in a clean chroot does it work? I.e. with pbuilder or sbuild?
<ESphynx> Ampelbein: we're doing a dpkg-build , is that the same ?
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: Nope, that builds in your 'normal' environment.
<ESphynx> 'dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc'
<ESphynx> is what work
<ESphynx> So pbuilder will do its own chroot and everything?
<Ampelbein> !pbuilder | ESphynx
<ubot5> ESphynx: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Ampelbein> Yes.
<ESphynx> thanks
<Ampelbein> That mimics the buildd environment more than a normal work system so might be useful to check if the error occurs there, too.
<ESphynx> sure
<ESphynx>  Ubuntu 11.10 64 bits .. Linux ec 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:44:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ESphynx> this is oneiric right ?
<ESphynx> I'm putting my man on PBuilder :P
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: Yes, oneiric.
<ESphynx> ok he's building it hehe
<dobey> anyone about that can help me with a rather odd issue with codehosting? code.launchpad.net and "bzr revno" list the latest revision as being lower than the bazaar.launchpad.net view does; though bazaar.launchpad.net looks to be the one that seems correct
<dobey> for lp:ubuntuone-installer
<shashik> help me, i am unable to save my ssh keys on the launchpad
<shashik> it just says Invalid public key
<dvestal> shashik: Have you made sure that you're trying to post the contents of the public key and not the private key?
<shashik> can anyone help me, i am unable to upload my ssh, and gpg keys on launchpad,
<dvestal> shashik: Have you made sure that you're trying to post the contents of the public key and not the private key?
<shashik> any help please
<shashik> hmmm
<shashik> i have copied from .pub file
<shashik> here is my pub ssh key
<shashik> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDFPpP+yl51HVdBhcfMVYpaTCzZJezMvclxBTEt9$
<shashik> but in launchpad it is keep on saying invalid public key
<dvestal> shashik:  Just to clarify, is that the entire part that you're pasting into the box?
<dvestal> shashik:  Or is there more to the key?
<shashik> have tried everything
<shashik> AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDFPpP+yl51HVdBhcfMVYpaTCzZJezMvclxBTEt9$
<shashik> this too
<shashik> but no help
<shashik> AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDFPpP+yl51HVdBhcfMVYpaTCzZJezMvclxBTEt9
<shashik> even this
<dvestal> shashik:  The key itself should be much longer than that.
<shashik> private key is quite long but i am getting that much in my id_rsa.pub file
<dvestal> shashik:  How did you generate the key?
<dvestal> shashik:  My public key is roughly 5 times longer than what you posted.
<shashik> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Ampelbein> shashik: What viewer do you use? The trailing "$" looks suspiciouly like a overlong line that is not being wrapped.
<Ampelbein> shashik: Try a simple 'cat <YOUR_PUB_FILE>' in the terminal and copy from there
<dvestal> shashik:  Ampelbein is right, that's what it looks like.
<shashik> sorrry got it now, actually, i earlier used nano to copy the key, which actually truncated it somehow, tried it with vi, and got the whole thing..:)
<Ampelbein> shashik: <alt>+$ in nano to soft-wrap works the same way.
<shashik> okay..
<shashik> what about my pgpkey,
<shashik> F8E7 244F BC96 9B44 08A4  7805 95C0 D4A8 E120 2AB9
<Ampelbein> shashik: Did you push it to a keyserver?
<shashik> nope, how should i do that..??
<Ampelbein> shashik: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<antarus> How often do you make backwards incompatable changes to your API ?
<lifeless> antarus: very rarely
<lifeless> antarus: the devel api we feel free to make such changes, the versioned (currently 1.0) API we are very conservative about
<antarus> excellent
<ESphynx> is there anything special that must be done to enable multi-arch for the PPA builders?
<dobey> ESphynx: what do you mean? there isn't any need for the builders themselves to use multi-arch really. if you mean for the packages you're building, multiarch is a matter of your packages being built correctly as i understand it
<dobey> though maybe multiarch doesn't work for PPAs so well?
<lifeless> ESphynx: well you need to be building for a multi-arch release
<dobey> apt-get update doesn't seem to pull the amd64 Packages for the PPAs i'm sub'd to
<dobey> oh; nm. there it is
<dobey> so it does work i guess
<antarus> man launchpad api has a ton of dependencies ;p
<michaelh1> Hi there.  I need help for a release - I'm getting a timeout error while uploading the 150 MB source archive.
<michaelh1> OOPS 6acb6414862499859f26aef311dc7bd3
<lifeless> michaelh1: so, there is some untracked time apparently, but yeah its taking 11 seconds to hand off to the librarian
<michaelh1> It worked last month.  Anything I can do to work around it?
<lifeless> michaelh1: the librarian is busy rsyncing several TB of data around in prep for a move to a newer faster host (which will reduce this sort of issue)
<lifeless> keep trying; try from a host closer to the UK; keep calm and keep on trying
<michaelh1> I'm pushing from EC2 so that's fine.  It uploads then does the timeout.
<michaelh1> Today is the release.  When will it be working by?
<michaelh1> (I guess a day late is fine as the source is a secondary part)
<lifeless> the migration, next week sometime
<lifeless> michaelh1: bug 194558
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 194558 in Launchpad itself "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194558
<lifeless> is the reason behind this - we double handle the upload
<lifeless> if we didn't, it wouldn't give you grief
#launchpad 2012-02-23
<jono> hey all
<jono> can I use super_teams_collection_link to find the parent team of a sub-team?
<wgrant> jono: That should work, yes.
<jono> wgrant, I just started really digging into this tonight, but how do return the list of super teams from that?
<jono> I guess I am asking how to pull data from a link
<wgrant> jono: for team in someteam.super_teams:
<jono> oh
<jono> I was looking at the list of entries
<jono> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> jono: launchpadlib maps foo_collection_link attributes to foo, and bar_link to bar.
<jono> thanks wgrant
<jono> this is a pretty cool API
<StevenK> When it works
<StevenK> Or isn't misbehaving :-)
<balloons> evening/morning all. I had a question I wanted about launchpadlib.. is it possible to pull a person's avatar from launchpad?
<nigelb> not the picture itself, but you can get  a link to it.
<nigelb> Its convoluted and I have a half done MP somewhere to fix that.
<balloons> hmm.. right, so I can get a link to the pic and then dl and process it if I wish.. multiple steps, but possible
<nigelb> Yep :)
<balloons> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> np!
<Pikkachu> I'm creating an alternative 2.10.1 build for fixing bug 856631 in windows, is there any way I can put the setup available in the pidgin project without being a member of it? something similar to a branch
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 856631 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "irc: periodic '/who' polling causes connection drops" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856631
<Pikkachu> brb
<RenatoSilva> I'm back, is it possible?
<RenatoSilva> is there any problem if I just commit the 12MB file onto a branch?
<lifeless> will it work? probably. is it a good idea? Well, its 12MB of data, what could possibly go wrong :)
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: is it binary or text?
<balloons> lp acting funny for me.. bad time of day me guess
<lifeless> ops are looking at it right now
<lifeless> one sec
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: a 12MB binary
<balloons> should my branch eventually update?
<balloons> sorry..  have a look at this if you would.. just want to make sure this branch published properly https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/+junk/checkbox-beta1
<wgrant> balloons: Try pushing again
<wgrant> We had some database issues for a few minutes.
<wgrant> But they're fixed now.
<balloons> wgrant, ok, thanks will do
<balloons> "No new revisions or tags to push.   "
<balloons> ;-(
<balloons> i could fake a commit and push again
<balloons> ?
<wgrant> balloons: bzr push --overwrite -r-2, then push again
<wgrant> (-r-2 is the revision before the latest)
<wgrant> Like faking a commit, except a bit less dirty :)
<balloons> heh.. kk
<balloons> hmm.. ok, but i see one commit
<balloons> there should be w
<balloons> *2
<balloons> k.. bzr push --overwrite -r-1 fixed that
<balloons> fun fun
<wgrant> -r-1 is the same as omitting -r entirely
<balloons> lol
<balloons> thought that might be the case
<balloons> bzr is totally new
<StevenK> But bzr has been around for years!
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> So where's this a clone frome?
<wgrant> Another VCS?
<balloons> the branch
<balloons> well another good question
<balloons> i'm assuming there is a good way to fork a branch in bzr
<balloons> this is a manual fork of another bzr branch
<wgrant> Which branch?
<poolie> what's a 'manual fork'?
<balloons> lol
<wgrant> Normally you just say eg. 'bzr branch lp:unity; cd unity; hack hack hack; bzr commit; bzr push lp:~wgrant/unity/my-branch'
<balloons> i mean to say I checked out the branch
<balloons> i hacked on it
<balloons> then i pushed it to this
<balloons> if that's the bzr way
<balloons> then i guess i did fine
<wgrant> Hm, it looks like you created a fresh branch
<wgrant> Rather than branching/checkingout from an existing one.
<wgrant> So there's no history.
<balloons> ugh... I lost the history eh
<wgrant> You ran 'bzr init' at some point?
<balloons> actually yea
<balloons> it's getting late her
<balloons> *here
<balloons> i had to redo it at some point
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I've uploaded it to github :( brb
<wgrant> You should basically never run 'bzr init' unless you're starting a new project.
<balloons> i got some working tree error
<wgrant> Use bzr branch to fork a branch.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> Good morning :)
<odony> Hi everyone, jtv, when you have a minutes, I have a question regarding the sharing of translations between series (related to what we talked about a few days ago)
<odony> minute*
<jtv> odony: go ahead
<jtv> And hi :)
<odony> jtv: :) I have noticed a few new issues in translation management in our older branches... do you remember how long ago the sharing between series was implemented?
<jtv> Between series was quite a while ago.
<jtv> I'd say 2009-ish, off the top of my head.
<odony> oh really... wow
<odony> the thing is, apparently we're using the PO comments for even more things than I originally thought, one of them is to apply translations to their specific domain (UI, reports, object field names, etc.)
<jtv> Oh
<jtv> But there's a standard gettext facility for that.
<jtv> Contexts.
<odony> jtv: yup, we still have to implement msgctxts ... does LP support them well, BTW?
<jtv> Yes, should be fine.
<odony> great
<jtv> Two identical messages with different contexts are treated as different messages.
<odony> sounds good, we should really try it....  of course we have the area of the software where the translation applies, and then we have the various contexts of translations, e.g. "Open" can be an object state or a button action
<odony> not sure how we would map those 2 things properly.. but anyways
<odony> jtv: so our previous versions of the software rely on the PO comments to apply the translations to the right area... and now we're seeing bugs in those older versions because PO files are exported with the comments of the latest series, and they locations do not match (e.g. some term may now be used only for reports, but was used in other places before)
<jtv> Yes, very unfortunate.
<odony> I do not remember seeing this in the past, but it could have been the case and we did not notice... this is not an "obvious" bug
<jtv> No — and some big import may have triggered this.
<odony> yes... so I was wondering if it would be very hard to have the LP translations export consider using the comments of the series for which it is exporting, rather than the ones from the latest series where it was translated
<odony> i.e. sharing only the msgstr values between series but not the rest
<odony> jtv: my question is more like: was it harder to do it and the current implementation is simpler because of that, or is it actually trivial to change and you just did not consider it before
<jtv> Unfortunately it's an integral part of the data model.
<diwic> hi! I want to change the source location of a code import. I don't think I can do that for myself, and I have a few recipes depending on it. Can you do that for me?
<jtv> We've always assumed that the comment on a translatable message was shared just like the message's translations and text.
<jtv> czajkowski: feel up to helping diwic?  :-)
<czajkowski> diwic: sure if you file a question we can do it for you
<diwic> czajkowski, a question against launchpad?
<czajkowski> diwic: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion  yes
<czajkowski> and just let us know the detail that need to be changed an any links. thanks
<diwic> czajkowski, thanks, will do!
<czajkowski> diwic: np,will get to it shortly
<odony> jtv: I see...  I'm not sure how the PO comments are supposed to be treated in fact.... they have their sense in the PO template, but what about in a PO.. For a given template it seems having the right comments/hints of where the term come from (source code line etc.) is important
<diwic> filed as question 188602
<odony> jtv: but once copied in the PO they do not carry that much sense I suppose.... though unfortunately we do give them one
<jtv> odony: IIRC we treat comments in the PO as completely separate things, not related to comments in templates.
<odony> that's the key point I guess... and I understand that because the term was translated based on a certain set of comments, it kind of  makes sense to carry them over when exporting anywhere, even if that does not match the series' template comments
<jtv> Yeah… we had to draw a line between changes that mean you want different data for series, and changes that mean you're updating your data which should benefit all series.
<odony> yes..for some reason we assumed from the start that [POT template comments] == [PO comments], but perhaps there is nothing in the GetText standard that says it should be the case
<odony> and unfortunately handling our translations differently requires quite a fundamental change in our framework, something that is not doable for past stable series of course (which are meant to be stable)
<odony> jtv: I suppose there is no way to partially disable translation sharing for older series, short of disabling completely the export sync for those, right?
<jtv> Hmm
<jtv> You could rename them.
<jtv> I *think* (not sure) that we have cron jobs running now that will notice that two templates are no longer identically named, and go back to duplicating messages instead of sharing.
<jtv> It won't affect file names; those are based on the templates' domains.  Their names are really just for how Launchpad refers to them.
<jtv> I have to check up on this, but I also have to leave for a bit now.  Would you excuse me?
<odony> jtv: right, you mean simply going through the templates list and arbitrarily changing the names without touching anything else...
<odony> jtv: certainly, thanks a lot for your help!
<jtv> odony: I'm not sure it'll work, and if it does, it won't be instantaneous.
<madrazr> Hello everyone, is there a way I can check the build status of the package I uploaded recently?
<madrazr> to PPA
<jelmer> hi madrazr
<madrazr> jelmer: Hello
<jelmer> there should be a link to the build from your PPA
<jelmer> that will have details on the current status
<madrazr> jelmer: checking ...
<madrazr> jelmer: is this the correct URL? https://launchpad.net/~madhusudancs/+archive/madhusudancs
<madrazr> I see latest updates has nothing
<jelmer> madrazr: it doesn't look like there are actually any uploads yet
<jelmer> did you get a confirmation email from Launchpad after you uploaded your package?
<madrazr> jelmer: nope :(
<madrazr> jelmer: however http://dpaste.com/707197/
<madrazr> I see this on my shell
<jelmer> madrazr: see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/194
<madrazr> jelmer: what is "distribution release's changes list", where would this information be?
<madrazr> also I believe I am the signer of the changes file
<jelmer> madrazr: the changes list isn't relevant if you upload to a PPA
<madrazr> jelmer: Ok
<madrazr> jelmer: how about the signer?
<madrazr> I believe I am the signer
<jelmer> madrazr: does launchpad know about your key?
<madrazr> jelmer: I have uploaded the key, but not verified
<jelmer> madrazr: I mean, have you added the key to your launchpad account using the web UI?
<madrazr> jelmer: yes
<madrazr> jelmer: but I received an email to confirm, afterward uploading, so I verified the keys after uploading the package
<madrazr> jelmer: does that mean I should try reuploading the package now?
<jelmer> madrazr: are you sure ? It's not listed on your Launchpad homepage.
<jelmer> madrazr: ah, it is now - yes, you should re-upload after adding the key
<madrazr> jelmer: great, sure
<madrazr> jelmer: I was verifying as I was talking to you here
<madrazr> jelmer: I will try to re-upload now
<madrazr> jelmer:
<madrazr> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<madrazr> Nothing more to do for hello_2.6-1_source.changes
<madrazr> how to fix that? :)
<jelmer> madrazr: remove the relevant .upload file in your current directory
<madrazr> jelmer: cool! uploaded
 * madrazr keeps the fingers crossed
<madrazr> :)
<madrazr> jelmer: I don't see an email or update yet, is there anything else I may be missing?
<madrazr> jelmer: ah I see the email(s) now
<Sweetshark> Hi there, how do I change the upstream link for precise to the 3.5 series at https://launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+packages
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: if you file a question with the details we can change the details. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<jelmer> Sweetshark, czajkowski: I think you might be able to change the link yourself if you're in the right team
<jelmer> if you click on the relevant "source package" link you should get to another page; there you can change the linker under the "Upstream connections" section
<czajkowski> jelmer: possibly am doing a few like that this morning but working on one right now, so if its filed will get to it shortly once I fix the one that is bugging me :)
<madrazr> jelmer: is it possible to specify multiple distributions series in the same debian/changelog file?
<jelmer> madrazr: no
<madrazr> jelmer: Oh Ok
<jelmer> czajkowski: hah, ok
<madrazr> jelmer: how does it work then if I have to create the binaries for multiple distributions?
<madrazr> like say oneiric and precise
<jelmer> madrazr: you can copy packages in the web UI from one series to the other
<madrazr> jelmer: ah Ok
<madrazr> thats cool!
<Sweetshark> jelmer: i tried to add an upstream connection, but it fails because precise is already wrongly associated with 3.4
<jelmer> Sweetshark: you should be ablet to change the existing upstream connection
<jelmer> Sweetshark: from the source package page - changing that association will remove the link to 3.4
<odony> jtv: thanks, we'll give it a shot and see how it works...  in any case that would probably be needed only for a single series, if at all. I think I found a low-risk way to patch for our translation system and make  older series work correctly with PO comments from other series.
<jtv> odony: great news.  Good luck!
<odony> jtv: thanks a lot for your invaluable help, as usual!
<jtv> :)
<Sweetshark> jelmer: where on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice ? "Show upstream links" leads me back to https://launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+packages where changing is blocked for me.
<jelmer> Sweetshark: directly under "Upstream connections"
<jelmer> Sweetshark: there is LibreOffice Productivity Suite ⇒ libreoffice-3-4
<jelmer> Sweetshark: after that are an edit icon and a delete icon
<Sweetshark> jelmer: no edit/delete icons here.
<jelmer> Sweetshark: ah, ok. I guess you're not in the right teams to edit the source package
<jelmer> (I'm not entirely clear on what the right team is in this case)
<s9iper1> any  problem with launchpad  karma is not updating ?
<shashik> HELP! i am not able to sign ubuntu code of conduct, doing the exact same steps..
<shashik> getting 1 error
<shashik> (7, 9, u'No public key')
<EvilResistance> shashik, did you upload a PGP key?  did you link that PGP key with your launchpad account?
<shashik> yes
<shashik> on doing gpg --fingerprint, i am getting 2 pub id and keys
<shashik> i have uploaded one of it
<bdrung> hi, i see many icons in front of the email addresses: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-policy/3.9.3.0
<bdrung> is that normal?
<EvilResistance> i see that too, i betcha its a bug in that page
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<czajkowski> does look a bit odd
<czajkowski> I dont see it on other pages
<czajkowski> only see it on the debian pages
<EvilResistance> indeed
<czajkowski> bdrung: if you want to file a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug  can look at it in a bit and find out more if you want
<bdrung> czajkowski: done -> bug #939644
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 939644 in Launchpad itself "Too many icons beside email address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939644
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jadoe> i get an error "Invalid OpenID transaction" when clicking "Log in / Register"
<lifeless> jadoe: does it say anything else? What URL is in your browser window now?
<jadoe> no, only that. https://login.launchpad.net/cDljL1fKp3W8lWtH/+decide
<lifeless> and if you start over (at https://launchpad.net/+login) ?
<jadoe> Invalid OpenID transaction
<jadoe> hm, works in other browsers. firefox only
<lifeless> thats very 'cool'. What version of firefox ?
<jadoe> 10.0.2 with at least a thousand add-ons
<jadoe> works with a new firefox profile. kk
<michaelh1> Morning.  I need to upload a 150 MB file as part of the release.  I talked with lifeless yesterday.  The upload still times out.  Help!
<james_w> michaelh1, how many retries so far?
<michaelh1> james_w: ~once a half hour all yesterday afternoon, twice this morning, repacked down to 100 MB and that fails too
<michaelh1> Hurray for uploading from the cloud...
<michaelh1> The ~50 MB binary uploads were fine by the same method.
<lifeless> michaelh1: try retrying, we've just reconfigured to local disk for one step which -may- help
<michaelh1> uploading...
<michaelh1> 80 % there...
<michaelh1> Nope, timedout.  The upload to Launchpad seemd to go fine.
<michaelh1> I have the OOPS if that helps.
<michaelh1> Woo!  It uploaded!
<lifeless> michaelh1: I would like that oops please
<michaelh1> lifeless: sorry, I hit refresh to retry the upload and lost it.
<lifeless> hah ah well
<michaelh1> So the new librarian will be up and running for next month's release?
<lifeless> yes, it won't solve the root cause though
<lifeless> which is that we are trying to process a huge amount of data in the main web-requeset loop of zope appservers.
<lifeless> the bug I referenced has to be fixed before this will stop being a headache
<mwhudson> i thought SANs solved all problems
<lifeless> mwhudson: thats inSANity, not SANs
<jono> hey all
<jono> is there a way in which I can query the test results data in http://results-tracker.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/precise/+testruns/284 with launchpadlib?
<wgrant> jono: You'd need to ask whoever controls that these days. It may look like Launchpad, but it's really unrelated.
<lifeless> jono: chat to cr3 & co; it uses lazr.restful, but I don't know the incantation to make launchpadlib (or wadllib really) talk to it
<Jeroen__> Hi
<Jeroen__> I submitted a package to launchpad at it says the waiting time is 22h. Is this normal?
<mwhudson> it's not normal, exactly, but its not unheard of
<StevenK> We have a bunch of builders missing for testing
<_16aR_> Hello
<_16aR_> Any admin of launchpad here ?
<Jeroen__> hmmmz
<Jeroen__> It seems to be pretty bad though
<Jeroen__> The waiting time has only increased over the past 12h :S
<_16aR_> Like to reset a password or so when the mail address is no more available (server hacked)
#launchpad 2012-02-24
<Pikkachu> is this channel suitable for questions about ppas?
<micahg> depends, if it's about how to package something, #ubuntu-packaging would be more appropriate, if it's other stuff, probably here is better
<nigelb> oh wow. this is the second time this week. I type out half a response and micahg reponds before me :P
<lifeless> nigelb: slacker ;P
<nigelb> lifeless: Hah
<Pikkachu> micahg: ok thanks...
<Pikkachu> where can I talk about how autistic some pidgin/purple-pack developers look like? seriously...I wanted purple plugin pack 2.7 packaged for oneiric...current version is from natty yet
<micahg> !coc | Pikkachu
<ubot5> Pikkachu: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Pikkachu> micahg: ok ok
<Pikkachu> micahg: how about the matter
<micahg> #ubuntu-motu for asking about new versions for that (answer is that we get it unchanged from Debian and they haven't updated it)
<nigelb> 32
<nigelb> ugh, sorry.
<Pikkachu> micahg: they said the guy responsible for building the debs just disappeared and no one took his job over
<madrazr> Hello everyone, https://launchpad.net/~madhusudancs/+archive/madhusudancs/+build/3234355 does this mean that I have to wait for 8 more hours for my package to build?
<fairuz_> hi guys.. I try to upload my first ppa (following the guide) with dput. It finished ok but I don't see the ppa in my ppa page. Any additional step to do this
<fairuz_> ?
<madrazr> fairuz_: do you see a mail?
<madrazr> fairuz_: and also have you setup your opengpg keys?
<fairuz_> madrazr: no
<fairuz_> madrazr: opengpg yes
<madrazr> fairuz_: I ran into the same problem just yesterday
<fairuz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855033/
<madrazr> fairuz_: if you have your keys verified on launchpad before uploading your package to PPA, you should see an email
<fairuz_> It means it is good right? hmm
<fairuz_> oh I setup the keys long time ago
<fairuz_> so yes I have that email about the keys
<madrazr> fairuz_: are you sure it is verified?
<madrazr> can I look at your PPA page?
<fairuz_> madrazr: It come out on my profile page
<fairuz_> https://launchpad.net/~wmfairuz-wanismail
<madrazr> fairuz_: looks like you have, how long has it been since you uploaded the package?
<fairuz_> the package, just 7-8 hours ago
<madrazr> fairuz_: Oh wow! You should have seen a mail much before that, now I am not sure what is going on
<madrazr> :)
<madrazr> fairuz_: sorry about that, may be some one else can help
<fairuz_> madrazr: ok thanks. I see there's a channel for packaging
<fairuz_> maybe I should ask there :D
<madrazr> fairuz_: may be, I am not sure :)
<fairuz_> madrazr: Do we receive an email if we succesfully upload something?
<madrazr> fairuz_: yes, if your keys are verified, you should get an email to the email account with which your keys are associated
<madrazr> in less than 10 minutes of successful upload
<fairuz_> Hmm
<fairuz_> Something wrong with the key then
<fairuz_> madrazr: Hey, shame on me. I do received the key. Just the email from lp is archived in a folder. :)
<madrazr> fairuz_: heh Ok :)
<fairuz_> madrazr: The email said the thing is rejected for wrong section
<fairuz_> what should we put on the section?
<madrazr> fairuz_: ah!
<fairuz_> kqrcode_0.6-0ubuntu1.dsc: Unknown section 'whatisthis'
<madrazr> what is your section currently?
<fairuz_> madrazr: Well I put whatisthis because I don't knwo what a section is :)
<fairuz_> s/knwo/know
<madrazr> fairuz_: I am not sure what sections are available
<madrazr> but I have put "devel" till now
<fairuz_> I should to put devel too
<fairuz_> since this is just a learning ppa
<fairuz_> madrazr: So the step is, use debuild to build the deb then use debsign to sign the .changes, then use dput to upload the ppa?
<madrazr> debuild should also sign your packages?
<fairuz_> madrazr: hm it is not
<fairuz_> I use debuild -uc
<madrazr> debuild and then use pbuilder to make sure everything builds properly and then use dput to upload
<madrazr> fairuz_: ah then yes
<fairuz_> I should use -k mykeyid?
<madrazr> fairuz_: I am not sure about that, I have set the DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL in my bashrc
<madrazr> so it picks up things from there
<fairuz_> At the end of my debuild, it just sign the dsc file
<fairuz_> not the changes
<madrazr> fairuz_: I am not sure what you mean
<fairuz_> madrazr: Just uploaded a new one
<fairuz_> Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed. <-- got this error
<fairuz_> Another reject email :)
<madrazr> fairuz_: what kind of builds are you trying single binaries?
<fairuz_> madrazr: Yes
<madrazr> fairuz_: are you running debuild -S
<madrazr> ?
<fairuz_> madrazr: no
<madrazr> fairuz_: why not?
<madrazr> and what does your dput line look like?
<fairuz_> madrazr: Because I don't know
<fairuz_> dput ppa:wmfairuz-wanismail/ppa ../../kqrcode_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<fairuz_> I will retry with debuild -S
<madrazr> fairuz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<madrazr> you should definitely go through that
<fairuz_> That's the guide that I'm following though :(
<fairuz_> madrazr: Ah not that one, it's the other guide from ubuntu
<fairuz_> madrazr: Thanks for your help. I just upload a new one
<fairuz_> let see what happen
<stokachu> when obtaining a oauth_token, does that token expire after a week?
<wgrant> stokachu: The user specifies how long the token should last.
<wgrant> One of the options is forever.
<stokachu> wgrant: ahhh
<stokachu> wgrant: thanks :D
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<_16aR_> Hello
<_16aR_> czajkowski, I got a problem with my launchpad account
<czajkowski> _16aR_: hi
<_16aR_> it is linked to a mail I don't own anymore
<_16aR_> and the bigger problem is that I forgot the password
<_16aR_> then, no possible reinitialization of the password possible
<czajkowski> _16aR_: what is the account?
<_16aR_> ~dolanor
<_16aR_> I still have acces to my gpg secret key though
<_16aR_> so it can make connection so I'm not a fraud :p
<czajkowski> no way to reset you password on the email ?
<_16aR_> no
<_16aR_> because I don't have access to this email anymore
<czajkowski> why dont you have access to the email ?
<_16aR_> server got hacked
<czajkowski> let me see
<_16aR_> and I didn't managed to reinstall all the stuff there (dns, mail, etc)
<_16aR_> and since I have trouble with some package I need to reinstall my server, I would like to participate via launchpad
<_16aR_> and the snake eats his own tail
<czajkowski> _16aR_: for now, I'll have to get you to mail feedback@launchpad.net  with as much information about the ac please
<_16aR_> ok, thank you
<czajkowski> np
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Pikkachu> LP is not allowing me to change the usptream bug for a given project, the error message is not explanatory. Is there any way to do so? I want to change it to other value because it was marked as duplicate in upstream
<Pikkachu> oh my bad, just fixed it nevermind
<cjohnston> If there is a sprint created in launchpad with a launchpad team assigned as the driver, is it possible for a blueprint created by a member of the driver team to not be automatically approved?
#launchpad 2012-02-25
<ESphynx> hey guys.. what does  Build for superseded Source mean?
<dapal> Hello people, I'm using LP to host wicd, and I'm having issues with Rosetta
<dapal> (or however that's called today)
<dapal> it keeps reverting changes I directly make to the code (it is set so that it imports/exports translations from the bzr repo)
<dapal> http://paste.debian.net/157527/
<dapal> those are all wrong translations which I cleaned in the code, and after a few weeks they're back
<dapal> so this is either a bug in Rosetta, or a malicious user trying to destroy wicd :)
<dapal> any suggestion?
<dapal> (or any more info I could provide?)
<candrea> Hello! I'm trying to reassing bug 940583 to an another project but I keep getting 'Not allwed here'. I've tryied both to replace gnome-terminal and to use 'Also affects project'. Any clues?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940583 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal Ctrl+u doesn't clear the line" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940583
<Ampelbein> candrea: To what project do you want to reassign?
<candrea> Ampelbein: ubuntu-website
<ESphynx> hey guys.. what does  Build for superseded Source mean?
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: A new version got uploaded while the previous version didn't finish building yet. So, e.g. foo-1 is building, foo-2 gets uploaded before foo-1 finished -> foo-1 "build for superseded source"
<ESphynx> ah ok, so in that case it skips the build?
<ESphynx> Ampelbein: So adding ia32-libs-multiarch to the list of dependencies (already had ia32-libs) fixed my amd64 build issues on oneiric.
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: It skips the upload and build, yes.
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: That's good. Although it's the wrong solution to the problem.
<ESphynx> On precise I get the weird 'ia32-libs-multiarch: does not exist' error
<ESphynx> Ampelbein: What would the proper solution be again? using multiarch?
<Ampelbein> ESphynx: Yes, build only for the "native" architecture (i386) and let the user fulfill dependencies through multiarch. But that's off-topic here, #ubuntu-motu/#ubuntu-devel is more appropriate.
<ESphynx> thanks.
<figure002> hello, i just started working with blueprints and was wondering what the different option for "Definition" mean. It is not explained in the help page; where can I find an explanation?
<SamB> figure002: I'd open a bug report about that, if there isn't already one
<SamB> (Or extract an explanation from someone and edit the help page, if its on the wiki...)
<figure002> SamB: ok, thanks for the advice
<SamB> obviously asking here is not a bad idea if you were hoping to actually find out the answer, though perhaps that would work better on a weekday
<figure002> hehe, guess so
<rmk> Hi. I'm trying to copy a package from one of my PPAs to another and am getting this error "(binaries conflicting with the existing ones)".  Only one other package exists in the dst repo and it's not this one.
<rmk> It seems as though packages are there which are not visable via the web interface.
<rmk> Actually there's another problem with this private PPA.  My auth creds aren't available like they are for other private PPAs.
<Jordan_U> I think the answer is "No", but does launchpad have any services for projects looking to host a home page, or host web viewable documentation?
<Jordan_U> I'm trying to figure out how much we (Super GRUB2 Disk) could move to Launchpad. Bug tracking, code hosting, Answers, and Translations all look great already :)
<wgrant> Jordan_U: No, Launchpad doesn't have a service like that. Some projects use external services such as readthedocs.org.
<wgrant> rmk: Check for superseded packages in the PPA.
<Jordan_U> wgrant: Thanks.
<wgrant> rmk: It's not just published packages that can conflict -- anything that was ever published does.
#launchpad 2012-02-26
<rmk> wgrant: Is it possible to have all history for a PPA deleted?
<wgrant> rmk: No.
<rmk> ok
<wgrant> rmk: You need to change the version.
<rmk> Problem is I copied a newer version of this package from another ppa, deleted it, and am trying to copy a different one.
<rmk> So sure I can download and rebuilt it with a newer version..
<ricotz> hello, could someone look and restart at this build on a buildd where are at least 25gb available -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3239100
<ricotz> wgrant, ^
<Jeroen__> Hi
<Jeroen__> Build status Failed to upload on muntries (virtual)
<Jeroen__> What does this mean?
<Jeroen__> My package builds fine, but it fails to upload?
<jelmer> Jeroen__: what's the exact upload error?
<jelmer> Jeroen__: usually uploads fail because the package already exists in the archive with the same version but different contents
<jelmer> or because the package that's being uploaded has a version that's lower than what's in the archive
<Jeroen__> Ah. That might be correct. I deleted the old package first though.
<Jeroen__> Let me bump the version and try again.
<Jeroen__> \quit thanks + bye
#launchpad 2013-02-18
<czajkowski> lordie some amount of questions submitted over the weekend
<lifeless> czajkowski: good ones?
<czajkowski> No not really :)
<lifeless> :/
<czajkowski> trying to work out now can I delete a bunch of FAQs that were created but are all blank
<lifeless> delete a FAQ? sacrilege.
<lifeless> [teasing].
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faqs?field.search_text=Empty&field.actions.search=Search
<czajkowski> 16 empty ones
<dpm> hi czajkowski, I was wondering if you or some other LP folks could help me with a few questions on superprojects (or umbrella projects, I don't know what exactly they're called :) - who do I need to talk to to request the creation of one? Once created, can it be renamed if required? If renaming works, can an alias be set so that old links pointing to the original name are not broken?
<czajkowski> project groups
<czajkowski> not sure about renaming them however
<czajkowski> but a project group can be created and then under that can be sub projects
<czajkowski> dpm: when you have the details just file a question
<YoBoY> dpm, https://help.launchpad.net/ProjectGroups and yes you can ask to rename one if needed and yes you can also ask for an alias (I have done that last month)
<himan> Sorry for spam but after searching it over answers.launchpad.net , i am still not able to get the exact solution to my problem . when i am trying to checkout the code using : bzr branch lp:vesu
<himan> i am getting following error : ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<himan> kindly help/.
#launchpad 2013-02-19
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, anyone around?
<mitya57> hi, is anybody able to investigate segfault that happened during package build?
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sphinx/1.1.3+dfsg-7ubuntu1/+build/4308887
<wgrant> mitya57: Is there any reason to suspect it's not a problem with the package?
<mitya57> wgrant: it doesn't happen locally...
<wgrant> mitya57: Have you retried the Launchpad build?
<mitya57> wgrant: dholbach retried it two times
<wgrant> And it continued to segfault?
<wgrant> That sounds like a package problem to me.
<mitya57> wgrant: yes, it continued. there was a similar segfault when I was uploading 1.1.3+dfsg-4ubuntu3, that time retrying helped
<wgrant> Is it always the same builder?
<mitya57> no (lamian, panlong)
<mitya57> *lamiak
 * mitya57 will try to update his pbuilder and do one more local build
<wgrant> Have you tried with the same chroot?
<wgrant> You can get the URL to the tarball from https://launchpad.net/api/devel/ubuntu/raring/i386
<mitya57> wgrant: how do I use it?
<wgrant> mitya57: It's the chroot tarball
<mitya57> wgrant: ok, will try now :)
<leighman> how can I get a launchpad recipe to build with debug symbols/a -dbg package?
#launchpad 2013-02-20
<mpt> Anyone else having a problem where Launchpad pages never finish loading, so JS controls never appear?
<mpt> I've had this the past couple of days
<czajkowski> mpt: can you give an example page?
<czajkowski> please
<mpt> czajkowski, any bug page.
<mpt> e.g. on <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1125514> right now I'm not getting the triangle or any of the edit buttons in the "Affects" table.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1125514 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Wording fix for "Install software to open files?" window" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mpt> Actually, I'm getting the edit buttons but not the triangle.
<mpt> If I click "Mark as duplicate" it takes me to the +duplicate page instead of opening the lightbox, and so on.
<czajkowski> wgrant: has something changed?
<mpt> None of the icons in the portlets load.
<mpt> Are they on a separate host from the rest of the site?
<mpt> (Unfortunately Firebug doesn't seem to show me requests that haven't completed.)
<czajkowski> mpt: it;s working  fine for me here :/
<czajkowski> I've clicked on dupliate and the pop up box appears
<mpt> It works fine in Chrome for me, but not Firefox
<czajkowski> not seen anying triang;e
<mpt> mysteriouser and mysteriouser
<czajkowski> *triangle
<czajkowski> hmm lemmie see on FF
<czajkowski> two ticks
<mpt> The biggest problem, I guess, is that the list of bug subscribers never loads, because it's waiting for the rest of the page to finish loading first.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> ok
<YoBoY> (works fine here too)
<wgrant> mpt: It works for everyone except you
<wgrant> I suspect your browser is broken
<mpt> poop
<wgrant> In Firefox 19 and other browsers
<YoBoY> (step 1: clear your browser cache)
<czajkowski> bug subscribers loads on both ff and on chrome
<czajkowski> however on FF https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1125514/+duplicate  appears
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1125514 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Wording fix for "Install software to open files?" window" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<czajkowski> mpt: what version of FF and Ubuntu are you on ?
 * mpt clears all the things
<mpt> YoBoY wins!
<mpt> Sorry for the bother. Clearing the cache resolved it.
<YoBoY> I always start by that :)
 * czajkowski hands mpt and YoBoY cookies
<YoBoY> :D
<mpt> And now the problem where I try to remember the name of Ubuntu's GTK+ package
<mpt> "Too many matches. Please try to narrow your search."
<mpt> (Answer: gtk+3.0)
<cjohnston> Is there a current known issue of LP not being able to generate diffs? I've gotten two oops emails from MPs trying to generate diffs
<shadeslayer> hi, any known issues wrt to LP not processing ppa uploads?
<wgrant> shadeslayer, cjohnston: There was an issue with the librarian for a while, but things should be back now
<wgrant> You'll need to reupload any missing packages
<cjohnston> ack
<shadeslayer> ack
<czajkowski> Laney: ^^
<Laney> meow
<Laney> my question is /slightly/ different
<czajkowski> don't meow me if I were you :)
<Laney> it's a relaxing sound
<czajkowski> narp
<Laney> the office should get a cat
<czajkowski> I'd never visit
<jonrafkind> i just submitted a package for the raring distro but it doesn't show up in the launchpad UI. i didnt get an email about it being accepted either, all my other packages worked fine
<jonrafkind> but then strangely, for a different repo the raring package is accepted
<angs> I have ubuntu 12.10 on my host machine. I need arm-none-eabi toolchain that works with arm926ej-s. I did add-apt-repository ppa:germia/archive3   but apt-get update outputs such errors http://pastebin.com/FeuSLgiV the links are broken. could anyone tell me how I can fix the problem?
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've asked here earlier, but I don't remember who do I need to contact. I've deleted my Google account and created a new one, so my old Gmail address I used for registering to Launchpad no longer works. who should I contact about that?
<nyuszika7h> recovering the account is not an option, as last time I've tried it gave me some internal error, and now it's probably already too late.
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: please file a question on launchpad
<nyuszika7h> ok
<czajkowski> nyuszika7h: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> it will get looked at
<nyuszika7h> ok, thanks
<angs> when I do add-apt-repository ppa:germia/archive3, apt-get update outputs this error W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/germia/archive3/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<angs>  why it does not work on ubuntu?
<geser> angs: because there is no package for quantal in this PPA (only for precise and oneiric)
<angs> thank you geser, I installed for precise
#launchpad 2013-02-21
<cmang> hmm... something tells me this isn't for dev on the TI Stellaris Launchpad ARM boards.  heh
<thumper> cmang: ah... no
<mvo> hello! it looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~elachuni/rnr-server/989916-restrict-next/+merge/135369 has gone a bit crazy and is adding a comment (and sending mail) every 2minutes. could someone please have a look at this? or should I rather send a mail/bugreport/ticket?
<wgrant> mvo: That's a bug in the bot
<wgrant> You'll need to contact whoever runs it
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-unstable/+build/4315397
<pmjdebruijn> so that build failed... though I remember that a while back I'd get access to a build-log to see what the problem could have been
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What does this naming scheme in Launchpad imply lp:NameOfProject
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie, what does "lp:" mean?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or does is stand simply for launchpad?
<benji> Akiva-Thinkpad: yep, "lp:" is just a short-cut for "this lives on launchpad.net"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> benji: Thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> benji: Also, my code, being that it is going to be online, is keeping its server closed source. I have already asked for a group to be registered to use as an umbrella project (About a week ago), but it has not been formed yet. Am I going about this wrong?
<benji> Akiva-Thinkpad: I don't quite understand your question, but to use LP for a closed source project you have to buy a commercial license.  The first step would be to do that.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I know that, but until I buy the license, I'll just keep it open
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am just trying to set up the structure right now,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Basically being; 6 Subprojects all sitting under one project.
<benji> ah, I'm afraid I don't know much about that
<broder> hmm. is it possible for mere mortals to get 2-factor auth enabled on launchpad, or is that a canonicalers-only feature?
<czajkowski> broder: it will eventually be rolled out elsewhere
<czajkowski> but for now yes.
<broder> ok, figured i'd ask
<wgrant> broder: You can actually join https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers nowadays
<wgrant> It's a fairly open beta
<broder> oh? shiny. is it yubikey only or do you guys support a google authenticator-style thing
<wgrant> Anything that does HOTP, which includes Google Authenticator and Yubikeys and a couple of other things
<wgrant> IIRC
<wgrant> But those two certainly work :)
<broder> and then the obvious question: now that i've joined the group, where do i actually go to turn it on? i don't see anything on lp/~broder or https://login.launchpad.net/
<czajkowski> login.ubuntu.com
<broder> ah, there we go
<broder> awesome. thanks folks
#launchpad 2013-02-22
<hyperair> hi. the ~ubuntu-sg team has been idle for a couple of years, and our team administrator (ziroday) has gone missing and is uncontactable. is there anything we can do to give administrative access to more people of the team?
<hyperair> sorry, that's ~ubuntu-sg-team
<wgrant> hyperair: File a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and we'll sort something out.
<hyperair> alright, thanks
<hyperair> wgrant: is there a difference between team owner and team administator?
<wgrant> hyperair: Mostly that the owner can't be kicked out by an administrator
<wgrant> So they can always regain control of the team if an admin goes rogue
<hyperair> okay, sure.
<hyperair> can team ownership change?
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> The owner can reassign it, or we can if the owner is missing
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> thanks
<mpt> "You have been subscribed to a public bug" -- yes, Launchpad, I know, I was the one who did it
<lifeless> mpt: Have you turned off 'notify my about my own actions' ?
<mpt> lifeless, no, I don't mind getting the message, I just mind getting two of them, one of them as if it was someone else
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> There may be a bug for that.
<clue_h> Hi all, during project setup for Launchpad, I chose GPL v3, but on my summary page I see I have a 30 day commercial trial. I can't see a way to remove that
<clue_h> is it possible to do so?
<eric_tux> hi
<eric_tux> I've done a mistake when uploading a ppa. I'd like to re-upload it with the same 'project-source' version (orig.tar.gz) but with a different content, and update the version to -2. But when I upload, I've got an error that file already exists with a different content
<eric_tux> I've read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting
<eric_tux> How can I manage this problem ?
<dobey> eric_tux: you will have to upload it as a different version. if the contents are not the same, then the version must be different
<dobey> also, test everything locally before uploading to a PPA, to prevent making such mistakes in the future
<eric_tux> dobey: ok thanks
#launchpad 2013-02-23
<bugbrains> how to specify maintainer in dch --i
<bugbrains> ?
<tsimpson> bugbrains: set the DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL environment variables you your name and email respectively
<bugbrains> thanks tsimpson
<mark06> hi, uncommits in bazaar are still stored in the local branch, but is this true also for the Launchpad branches?
<jbicha> hi, sftp isn't working when I try to upload to my PPA, it was working earlier today
<jbicha> ftp upload didn't complain but I don't see that it was accepted either
#launchpad 2013-02-24
<oly> hi, i am having a problem with a recipe on launchpad, i have tried it locally using dailydeb and pbuilder, but when it builds on launchpad it fails, when doing a copy ?
<oly> the buildlog is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561263/
<oly> and the relevant line seems to be, dh_install: cp -a .//python-snippets debian/tmp//usr/share/geany/geanypy/plugins/geany-snippets/python/ returned exit code 1
<oly> the reciepe is using a nest command wondering if it could be related to that ?
<Munchor> Hey guys
<Munchor> Let's say somebody accidentally deleted a branch on Launchpad
<Munchor> Is there any way one could get it back?
<cheako> Hello, is there a command line tool to upload files to a bug?
<cheako> I'd like to upload a few files form /var/log, specifically dpkg.log and kern.log.1.
<cheako> The web interface appears to do nothing when I hit upload.
<cheako> err I hit "Post Comment"
<thumper> cheako: I think ubuntu-bug can do this
<cheako> apport-collect does nothing and ubuntu-bug does not have that feature documented.
<cheako> The apport-collect says that a developer can have it add more information can I be a developer and "activate" it for these files?
<cheako> thumper: This feature is not documented.
<thumper> hmm... that's as much as I know
<thumper> cheako: perhaps wgrant knows
<wgrant> cheako: What doesn't work about the web interface?
<cheako> wgrant: After hitting the "Post Comment" button it's like what it was previously.  In other words the "Post Comment" button doesn't do anything.
<wgrant> cheako: Which Post Comment button where?
<cheako> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1132541/+addcomment
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1132541 in xorg (Ubuntu) "GL games cause GPU softreset, xorg-edgers and oibaf graphics-drivers." [Undecided,New]
<cheako> If the site/code has more then one you should consider renaming them. :)
<wgrant> We have a lot of things that have comments
<wgrant> So, that's just a normal form
<wgrant> If the Post Comment button does nothing then your browser is probably broken.
<wgrant> There's no JS involved
<cheako> Right, so I'm looking for alternate methods.
<cheako> No point in trying to make a browser do something it should already do.
<wgrant> If you're using apport-collect or ubuntu-bug then you might want to ask #ubuntu-bugs, as they're Ubuntu-specific tools, not part of Launchpad
<cheako> thanks!
#launchpad 2014-02-17
<Doctor_Nick> is there a way to request builds for PPAs from the command line? like ubuntu-build?
<wgrant> Doctor_Nick: Request builds of what?
<wgrant> There are CLI tools to copy packages around
<wgrant> And you normally upload a source package from the commandline.
<Doctor_Nick> right, I meant request a build recipe to run
<Doctor_Nick> because one of its dependencies is a package I have to manually upload, and I want the recipe to run every time there's a successful build of that dependency
<wgrant> Doctor_Nick: I don't know of an existing commandline tool for that, but the relevant methods are exposed in Launchpad's webservice API
<wgrant> So you could write a tool to automate that in like 10 lines of Python using launchpadlib.
<Doctor_Nick> ah, ok
<wgrant> The requestBuild method on https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#source_package_recipe is what you want.
<dobey> Doctor_Nick: there might be something in lp:lptools that does it (i don't recall if there definitely is though)
<bookwar> hi all, is there any permission setting which forbids subscribing someone to the bug? As i see it, one can easily spam a group by subscribing it to a certain bug. How we can prevent this?
<mgz> ban the person doing the spamming?
<mgz> launchpad assumes its users are generally sane, but has recourse if that turns out to not be the case.
<bookwar> mgz: ok, let's hope they are
<czajkowski> mgz: ello
<mgz> czajkowski: hey!
<exarkun> Can I make the launchpad bug tracker for a project read-only?
<Doctor_Nick> Question: I have a couple packages in my ppa. llvm is a build dependency of libclc. if llvm is currently being built, and a new libclc source package is uploaded, will the libclc build wait until llvm finishes? Or will it use the previous version's binaries, if they still exist?
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: if the old versions satisfy the build-deps, then they'll be used
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: if you don't want that to happen, then constrain the build-dependencies more tightly with versions or whatever
<med_> Hmmm. Now that I've left Canonical, I can no longer look at my bugs page:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~med as it is marked private (even though I'm logged in.)
<med_> herb ^^ does that make any sense?
<med_> thedac, ^
<wgrant> med_: That's not meant to happen. There's a bug in a PES project that's in an invalid state.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<med_> wgrant, many thanks
<med_> I figured it was some brokenness somewhere.
<wgrant> med_: Working now?
<med_> bingo wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> Lovely.
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> wgrant: I forget, is it possible to make series tasks upstream ?
<lifeless> e.g. on https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/+bug/1280941 neutron's havana and grizzly branches are broken too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280941 in tripleo "metadata agent throwing AttributeError: 'HTTPClient' object has no attribute 'auth_tenant_id' with latest release" [Critical,In progress]
<lifeless> erm, just havana, sorry
<wgrant> lifeless: What do you mean?
<wgrant> productseries tasks are a thing, if you have bug supervisor privileges
<wgrant> Though you probably still need to manually switch into the relevant context first.
<lifeless> ah, need those - ok
<wgrant> Bug supervisor lets you nominate, driver lets you approve or directly target
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/havana/+bug/1280941 redirects to the python-neutronclient task
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280941 in tripleo "metadata agent throwing AttributeError: 'HTTPClient' object has no attribute 'auth_tenant_id' with latest release" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> lifeless: Right, but you need to be at /neutron/+bug/1280941 in order for the target UI to show neutron/havana
<wgrant> It's the only remaining widget that's specific to the bugtask, so you need to hack to the right task
<lifeless> so visit https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/+bug/1280941 and 'target to' should be visible for supervisors?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280941 in tripleo "metadata agent throwing AttributeError: 'HTTPClient' object has no attribute 'auth_tenant_id' with latest release" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> Supervisors will get "Nominate for release"
<wgrant> Drivers will get "Target to release"
<wgrant> So in the end you need a driver.
<lifeless> anteaya: ^
<anteaya> I'm reading
<anteaya> so someone with driver permissions is what we are looking for, is that accurate?
<teward> yep
<anteaya> okay thank you, I will look for such a person
#launchpad 2014-02-18
<shadeslayer> how would one query all the bugs from a specific source via the launchpad API?
<geser> what kind of "source"?
<dobey> shadeslayer: you mean for a project, a package, or for a whole distribution?
<shadeslayer> geser: dobey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptiks
<shadeslayer> need the bug numbers of all of those bugs so I can close them in one go ( source is unmaintained https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1281564 )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281564 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please remove synaptiks from Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> shadeslayer: get the source_package for it, and do source_package.searchTaasks(...)
<shadeslayer> ack
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#source_package
<eagles0513875> hey guys is launchpad downas i got a time out error
<shadeslayer> so I sent : http://paste.kde.org/pcdeuj0ts : to  edit@bugs.launchpad.net a couple of hours ago
<shadeslayer> any idea why its still not processed?
<shadeslayer> dobey: geser ^^
<dobey> shadeslayer: i have no idea about the e-mail interface
<shadeslayer> oh
<dobey> eagles0513875_: it's not down, no. time out errors happen occasionally, particularly for very large requests from the db
<shadeslayer> well fun, the email interface doesn't work at all https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptiks/+bug/814200
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 814200 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptiks crashed with ImportError in search(): No module named knuminput" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kindjal> Step 1 trying to set up launchpad fails: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/utilities/rocketfuel-setup
<kindjal> should that URL work?
<kindjal> correct command is: bzr --no-plugins cat http://launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/utilities/rocketfuel-setup > rocketfuel-setup
<kindjal> Has anyone done any work to puppetize launchpad or soyuz?
<dobey> kindjal: launchpad is not really meant to be deployed outside of launchpad.net, so no
<dobey> it's also extremely complicated, and not generally advised to do so
<dobey> kindjal: #launchpad-dev would probably be a better place to ask about setting up a dev instance though
<kindjal> I see...
<dobey> kindjal: also, during australia daylight times :)
<kindjal> fair enough
<kindjal> thanks
<kindjal> I want to build an ubuntu variant distribution for genomics… I have a few hundred packages… around 8GB worth compiled...
<kindjal> I'd like an internal repository and build farm..
<kindjal> I figured launchpad might be my answer
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Did you sign the email and prefix each command with a space?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: that explains it :S
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#Anatomy_of_an_email_to_the_bug_tracker
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Also, you can use the API for bulk edits nowadays, you don't need to have an email with 1000 Ccs like the old days :)
<wgrant> Though both work.
<anteaya> hello
<anteaya> we use launchpad id for signing into our gerrit
<anteaya> and right now we have some folks unable to sign into gerrit
<anteaya> but they can ssh in
<anteaya> how can we assess if the source of the issue resides with lauchpad login?
<anteaya> apparently launchpad id still works to sign into our wiki
<anteaya> ah we are suspecting a dns issue
<anteaya> thanks though
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yeah, I missed the "Before you start" part :P
<shadeslayer> didn't realize emails needed to be signed
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Ah, I thought you'd just used OpenPGP/MIME so I couldn't see the sig.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: until this morning I wasn't even aware LP had a email interface
<shadeslayer> wgrant: regarding using the LP API to close bugs, I couldn't find a way to leave a comment
<shadeslayer> so I could alter the status, but no way to tell the reporter why the bug was closed
<wgrant> shadeslayer: newMessage
<shadeslayer> wgrant: I don't see that in https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#bug_task
<shadeslayer> o
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<wgrant> shadeslayer: bug_task is a single row in the task table, but comments are bug-wide.
<wgrant> So bug_task.bug.newMessage
<shadeslayer> right
 * shadeslayer gets the full picture and will write a "Mass bug close" script :)
<wgrant> :)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: do you reckon that would be a good addition to ubuntu-dev-tools
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Could be
<wgrant> Though it's like 6 lines in launchpadlib, so it's not hugely onerous to rewrite each time.
#launchpad 2014-02-19
<Dev_NIX> Hey! :D
<dobey> uhm. hey
#launchpad 2014-02-20
<inahandizha> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=386970
<Doctor_N_> How do I force launchpad to delete binaries from a ppa?
<wgrant> Doctor_N_: Delete the source and the binaries will go with it.
<Doctor_N_> wgrant: that's the problem, it didn't
<Doctor_N_> Now I'm trying to copy the same source package into the ppa again, and it refuses to sync saying that the binaries are already there
<wgrant> Doctor_N_: You may need to do it a second time if you initially deleted the source before the builds had finished publishing.
<wgrant> Doctor_N_: Ah, you can't do that.
<wgrant> You can remove them from the archive on disk, but their existence is remembered forever
<Doctor_N_> ok
<Doctor_N_> that seems really obnoxious and shitty
<wgrant> If I have a filename 'foo_1.0_amd64.deb' in a PPA, that PPA will never permit a file with different contents but the same name.
<wgrant> Because that would be mighty confusing to people and apt.
<wgrant> If it's a different version it needs to have a different version string.
<Doctor_N_> I'm just gonna copy the packages into a new ppa, delete the original and recreate it.
<Doctor_N_> then copy them back.
<wgrant> Or you could just change the version number.
<wgrant> Given that the package is a different version.
<Doctor_N_> too much effort
<wgrant> It's easier to wait out a PPA deletion than dch -i and dput?
<czajkowski> cjwatson: is this normal to see on an autoremove http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6964585/
<cjwatson> czajkowski: currently yes
<cjwatson> (it's a known bug but will take me a while to sort out, and generally isn't a big deal)
<czajkowski> cjwatson: grand job
<czajkowski> thanks Colin
<Doctor_N_> wgrant: yes, as it turns out
<Doctor_N_> LOVE
<Doctor_Nick> apw: the wrong kernel version is in 3.14rc3 on the kernel ppa, can you please fix this?
<Doctor_Nick> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-rc3-trusty/
<sgo11> hi, not sure if I can ask the question here. I am using ubuntu. if I found more than one PPA which has the package that I want to install in launchpad, which one should I choose? Are there something in launchpad like the "Star" in github? thanks.
<Doctor_Nick> uhm
<Doctor_Nick> compare the version numbers...?
<Doctor_Nick> sgo11: I'm not sure what you're asking. If the versions are the same and they're both published for the ubuntu version you use, there shouldn't be a difference
<Doctor_Nick> unless one of them did something weird with the debian files
<apw> Doctor_Nick, hmmm will have a look, though #ubuntu-kernel makes more sense for this
<Doctor_Nick> ohhh
<Doctor_Nick> I was wondering what the irc channel was
<sgo11> Doctor_N_, thanks for your reply. just saw your message. they are the same version and ubuntu version. I don't know the detail of building a ubuntu/debian package. will they be the same? if they are the same, md5sum should give the same results, I will check md5sum for them.
<Doctor_Nick> they should be, but even if they're not, i doubt that there's any difference
<Doctor_Nick> md5 sums, I mean
<sgo11> Doctor_Nick, ok. thanks. I was just wondering if one will be better/more stable than another by any chances.
<Doctor_Nick> post the links for them
<sgo11> Doctor_N_, posted here? https://launchpad.net/~rwky/+archive/redis https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server
<cjwatson> There is no guarantee that two identically-versioned packages in different archives will be the same.
<cjwatson> You have to make your own judgement about quality based on whether you recognise the people involved, what the changelogs say, etc.
<cjwatson> It's of course possible that one will be a copy of the other, in which case (ideally) the publication history should indicate that, or you can indeed look at checksums.
<sgo11> cjwatson, ok. thanks. I wish lauchpad can have a "Star" like the one in github. so I can simply use the most starred one. :)
<sgo11> I gotta go. Thank both of you very much. bye.
<dobey> eh, "most starred" is not necessarily a good indicator either
<sgo11> dobey, thanks for your opinion. but I like "most starred". it's easier for me to choose between projects.
<sgo11> if one has one star, another one has thousands of stars. I will choose the latter one. :)
<dobey> that's unofrtunate. but whatever.
<Doctor_Nick> what if they only starred it to lure others
<Doctor_Nick> what then sgo11
<Doctor_Nick> WHAT THEN
<sgo11> Doctor_Nick, :) "star" functionality is better than nothing. thanks for your help. I gotta sleep. thanks and bye. ^_^
<Doctor_Nick> welp
<Doctor_Nick> is there a cli tool to spit out the most recent version from a debian changes log?
<cjwatson> "dpkg-parsechangelog -n1" will do it although it outputs in .changes format rather than changelog format
<Doctor_Nick> that's fine
<Doctor_Nick> i just need the version number
<cjwatson> "dpkg-parsechangelog -SVersion" then
<cjwatson> well, in trusty, otherwise you have to pick it out using awk or whatever
<Doctor_Nick> aww
<shnatsel> Hello!
<shnatsel> I get "503: No server is available to handle this request." from LP's Loggerhead quite often today.
<shnatsel> It's on a 503 streak again right now. Is that a known issue / planned downtime / whatever?
<shnatsel> e.g. this page shows 503: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/granite/deb-packaging/revision/59
<shnatsel> oh, it's just fixed itself again :)
#launchpad 2014-02-21
<saiarcot895> Something doesn't like OpenSceneGraph 3.2.0~rc1 in Saucy (https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/flightgear-edge/+build/5622881 and https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/flightgear-edge/+build/5622880)
<ESphynx> Hey guys, how come I'm nor earning karma for commits imported from git->bzr?
<wgrant> ESphynx: Which branch?
<ESphynx> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~jerstlouis/ecere/master
<wgrant> What's your Launchpad username?
<ESphynx> jerstlouis
<ESphynx> Is it because the branch is under my user rather than the project?
<wgrant> Did you only add your @ecere.com email address to your Launchpad account recently?
<wgrant> It doesn't look like it was there a week ago.
<ESphynx> there was another account generated with a weird ID, and I claimed/linked it
<ESphynx> but even the newer commits on the branch didn't generate karma :P
<wgrant> When did you do that?
<ESphynx> the merge 2-3 days ago maybe
<wgrant> Branch karma is only allocated daily, and you're unlikely to get it retrospectively.
<ESphynx> Feb 18 is when I did that
<wgrant> I'd expect you to start getting karma from revisions created about 24 hours after the merge
<wgrant> But that itself may take 24 hours to process
<ESphynx> ah... cool then ;)
<wgrant> Some the involved tables have several billion rows, so not all this data is processed terribly frequently...
<ESphynx> billions eh! :)
<wgrant> Yup :/
<ESphynx> I just always thought it looked silly that everyone else doing a few translation than me writing all the code :P
<ESphynx> everyone else are showing as top contributors* :P
<wgrant> That should fix itself up once a few weeks of commits are attributed to you, hopefully :)
<wgrant> Branch karma is fairly valuable.
<ESphynx> hehe yeah, somehow I just assumed it didn't work because I wasn't using bzr :P
<ESphynx> thanks for the clarifiations :)
<wgrant> np
<Doctor_Nick> quit
<Doctor_Nick> How do I submit changes to a source build record with launchpad lib?
<Doctor_Nick> I changed a status from "Superseded" to "Published" and I don't know how to submit that change
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: You can't do it that way
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: What are you trying to do, exactly?
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: Are you trying to undelete a package?
<Doctor_Nick> no
<Doctor_Nick> cjwatson: Somehow the most current package in my repo got marked as Superseded
<cjwatson> Can you give me a link or something?
<Doctor_Nick> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~nzatkovich/+archive/bleediergraphics/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<Doctor_Nick> llvm-toolchain-snapshot, version 201753-2~nickz~trusty
<cjwatson> That shows as Published for me, although ...~saucy is superseded.  Is that what you meant?
<cjwatson> 1:3.5~svn201822-2~nickz~trusty is Deleted
<Doctor_Nick> yes
<Doctor_Nick> the trusty package is published, but the saucy package is superseded
<cjwatson> Anyhow, looks like it's been confused by you uploading newer versions which you then deleted
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> probably
<cjwatson> You should be able to fix this by copying the old version of the package over itself
<Doctor_Nick> tried that
<Doctor_Nick> won't let me
<cjwatson> You can use copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools to do that
<cjwatson> I would want to see the specific invocation and error message
<Doctor_Nick> File llvm-toolchain-snapshot_3.5~svn201753-2~nickz~saucy.debian.tar.gz already exists in Bleedier Edgier Graphics Drivers, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<cjwatson> copy-package -p nzatkovich --ppa-name bleediergraphics -s trusty -e 1:3.5~svn201753-2~nickz~trusty llvm-toolchain-snapshot
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's not an error from a copy, that's an error from a fresh upload, AFAICS
<Doctor_Nick> ah
<cjwatson> Er not the above
<cjwatson> copy-package -p nzatkovich --ppa-name bleediergraphics -s trusty -e 1:3.5~svn201753-2~nickz~trusty -b llvm-toolchain-snapshot
<cjwatson> Since you want to copy the binaries as well
<Doctor_Nick> cjwatson: what's the package associated with ubuntu-archive-tools?
<cjwatson> There isn't one
<cjwatson> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<Doctor_Nick> cjwatson: the status hasn't changed yet, does it take a while to sync?
<Doctor_Nick> ah, no wait, there it goes.
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: I believe it needs a PPA publisher run, so expected time somewhere south of 10 minutes
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: Your copy for saucy failed because the version you were trying to copy never built and thus has no binaries to copy, so you'll probably need to copy that one without -b
<cjwatson> Doctor_Nick: Ah, you did that already
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> thanks for that
<cjwatson> So yeah, that's Pending now and it'll be flipped to Published by the next publisher run
<Doctor_Nick> cjwatson: welp, it's published now, but the builds are still superseded and I can't retry them
<dobey> what is superseded exactly?
<Doctor_Nick> I've stopped caring to fix this
<dobey> when you upload a new version, the old version is superseded
<cjwatson> mm, yes, I think you might just have to reupload in the saucy case
<Doctor_Nick> I'll just wait until the script triggers tomorrow
<cjwatson> seems like a bug that we can't unsupersede those builds when copying an old source back
<Doctor_Nick> The only reason I was trying to fix this was because it takes 4 hours for that particular package to build
#launchpad 2014-02-22
<Mark_> deactivating my account doesnt seem to delete it
<Mark_> how can i actually delete it
<Mark_> ive already logged back in and deactivated my account like 4 times now
<Mark_> i wonder how many times itll append -deactivatedaccount to my username
<Mark_> lol
<wgrant> I can permanently kill it for you.
<wgrant> Mark_: What's your email address or Launchpad username?
<Mark_> lol, ive already made a mess
<Mark_> but if you can fix it, rock on
<Mark_> i started the 'abandoning process'
<Mark_> but if you could just blow whatever away id appreciate it
<wgrant> The abandoning process?
<Mark_> changing it all to bunk information
<Mark_> it was created with msturgill@gmail.com
<Mark_> but i started changing it to zjsccujt@sharklasers.com
<Mark_> i was in the process of trying to demolish the ubuntu openid login and start over
<wgrant> What is your Launchpad username at the moment?
<Mark_> poorlywrittensoftware
<Mark_> but it was msturgill-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount
<Mark_> before i switched to that
<Mark_> it just kept appending
<wgrant> People have a bad habit of rage-deleting their accounts because they had a disagreement with some project maintainer and then regretting it later, so we don't permakill unless they explicitly request it and seem to actually be thinking straight... https://launchpad.net/~poorlywrittensoftware is gone now.
<Mark_> rock on
<Mark_> well it was a rage delete
<Mark_> but not really launchpad's fault
<Mark_> more pgp (well, technically gnupg's fault)
<Mark_> there were some bad keys imported and although i could deactivate them i couldnt remove them from the account
<Mark_> and it trolled me way too hard to see them there, even if they were greyed out
<Mark_> i didnt want a testament to my stupidity on a 20 minute old account
<Mark_> :P
<wgrant> Only you can see deactivated keys :)
<Mark_> yea but im the only person that would really annoy
<Mark_> but nah launchpad was just the last stop on technorage
<Mark_> stackoverflow spammed my phone and annoyed my gf, so i muted my phone, and incidentally something crashed at like 6am and i missed notifications until 10, and then some pgp snafus, and then seeing those snafus permanent
<Mark_> thats the slash life story for the day of technology
<Mark_> at least its a friday
<Mark_> or was
<Mark_> hah
<Mark_> but ty for helping me out
<Mark_> i only really wanted a launchpad account to make 1 single lonely ppa
<l3on> Hi all .. I'm having issue marking bugs as duplicate: timeout error (via web and via lptools )
<l3on> lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<l3on> Response headers:
<nickoe> Hello, is it possible to get a list of all tags on the bugs site of a project?
#launchpad 2014-02-23
<brainwash> I've linked the Xfce upstream report to this LP report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1282227
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1282227 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop-settings dialog not immediately displaying all available wallpapers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> but launchpad is complaining: "Launchpad couldn't connect to Xfce Bugzilla."
<brainwash> any ideas why it fails? Xfce bugzilla is online and the report can be opened without problem
<brainwash_> any idea why launchpad is not able to check the remote status of Xfce bugzilla reports?
<brainwash_> example -> bug 1282227
<ubot5> bug 1282227 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop-settings dialog not immediately displaying all available wallpapers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282227
#launchpad 2015-02-16
<ricotz> hello, looks like quite all ppa-builders are in cleaning mode for some hours
<cjwatson> ricotz: Yeah, wgrant has been looking into the connection timeouts behind that
<ricotz> cjwatson, ok
<wgrant> Uhh, well actually that's one bit I hadn't noticed.
<wgrant> That explains a bit, though.
<S2M47> Hi
<S2M47> Anybody here ?
<davmor2> S2M47: there are people here yes but it depends what you want to ask :)
#launchpad 2015-02-17
<seeg> Hi, here's a small side-project I did to improve the LP experience: https://github.com/zen/lphelper FF extension is here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/launchpad-helper/?src=search while Chrome extension here: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/launchpad-helper/kjelakmoldahcakikjnfebiolcliigah
<wgrant> seeg: Nice. Did you consider submitting a patch to Launchpad itself, so everyone can benefit?
<seeg> You mean the JS code of Launchpad site?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Launchpad's completely open source, so you don't need to have third-party extensions!
<seeg> Well, it was quickly needed for our mgmt for launchpad.net so extension was a good solution
<seeg> I'll try to deliver this to Launchpad source in some time, I'm quite busy now :)
<wgrant> Yep, an extension's a good short-term solution. But it's interesting functionality in general, so it would be nice to have something like it for everyone.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Offline for a few minutes at 10:00 UTC for a DB server upgrade | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> We're replacing our master database server in 15 minutes. May be offline for a few minutes.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Will PPA builds started between now and then complete properly?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Yes, slaves are autonomous once the build has started.
<wgrant> But their results won't be retrieved until we bring things back up.
<Odd_Bloke> Great. :)
<TJ-> Can anyone help me figure out why a 'bzr push' merge proposal seems to have picked up the 'wrong' target branch?
<dobey> you were not paying attention when creating the merge proposal and selected the wrong target (the default target is the default development focus branch of a project)
<TJ-> dobey: What/how am I able to change it? I had branched the correct upstream branch, and then pushed my change to lp:~${USER}/ubuntu/vivid/grub-installer/lpXXX.  According to "bzr info": "parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub-installer/ubuntu/" but MP shows "lp:ubuntu/grub-installer" - this is: https://code.launchpad.net/~tj/ubuntu/vivid/grub-installer/lp1354730/+merge/249974
<dobey> you pushed to the wrong place. you did not push under the upstream project. you pushed to ubuntu
<dobey> you will need to submit a new MP with the correct target
<dobey> just as cyphermox said in review of the MP
<TJ-> dobey: can you show me the correct syntax then, because I tried using other permutations of the URL and got errors.
<dobey>  bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~tj/grub-installer/ubuntu/lp1354730/": : Cannot create branch at '/~tj/grub-installer/ubuntu/lp1354730'
<dobey> you wanted to drop the "ubuntu" out of that push location
<dobey> ie, bzr push lp:~tj/grub-installer/lp1354730
<dobey> when creating an MP, there is a section at the top of the page, which lets you specify the target branch you want to propose to, as well
<TJ-> dobey: Really? I wish there was a clear guide on these! Until now every LP I've done has used the /ubuntu/${RELEASE}/ form
<TJ-> dobey: I didn't create it via any 'page', simply did the "bzr push" and launchpad did the rest
<dobey> yes, for upstream projects
<TJ-> OK, let me try it :)
<dobey> eh? bzr push doesn't create merge proposals automatically
<TJ-> dobey: It must do; I haven't!
<TJ-> dobey: Isn't it triggered by a "--fixes lpXXXXX" against a commit?
<dobey> no
<dobey> maybe LP got some feature that does it for Ubuntu branches, but that must be annoying for sponsors if it does
<dobey> all --fixes does is add metadata to the commit
<TJ-> dobey: Hmmm. Now I'm confused :) Anyhow, thanks for the correction on how its done, hopefully I've done it correctly now :)
<jfcaron> I can't seem to figure out how to search for a string among ALL revisions of ALL files in my repo.
<jfcaron> Does anyone have the magic command?
<dobey> there is no magic command to do that
<StevenK> bzr grep?
<dobey> oh bzr grep -r 0..last foo?
<dobey> prepare to be wait
<StevenK> Hey, I didn't say anything about speed
<dobey> why does grep not have "find" and "search" as aliases?
<StevenK> It's a UNIX thing -- I want to find text in files, I'll use grep
<dobey> i've never seen "grep" as a replacement for the "search" or "find" menu item in a unix-specific app :)
<StevenK> UNIX command line thing
<dobey> yes sure, find does something as a terminal command
<jfcaron> lol, I crashed bzr-grep.
<StevenK> dobey: I've just checked into a terminal after spending 23 hours in airport terminals/plane, be nice. :-P
<dobey> but as for verb commands to bzr, i would think search/find are appropriate aliases to grep
<dobey> StevenK: despite having 6+ inches of show on the ground where they should not be (here), i am being nice :)
<StevenK> I don't have bzr installed on this machine.
<jfcaron> bzr-grep crashes if you try to use the "A..B" format for revisions, it only does single revisions.
<jfcaron> Or something.
<jfcaron> Looks like it was fixed for an ubuntu package, but the fix isn't in the launchpad repo, and I'm not on ubuntu.  Wee.
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/bzr-grep/bzr2.6compat/+merge/126596 possibly
<jfcaron> Yeah I just saw that branch.
<jfcaron> It works, woot.
<jfcaron> The regular bzr-grep launchpad hasn't been updated since 2010, when did bzr 2.6 come out? = )
<cjwatson> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/release-notes/bzr-2.6.html
<cjwatson> Perhaps that MP needed to be re-proposed against bzr core and never was?
<dobey> bzr-grep is a separate thing?
<cjwatson> Used to be
<jfcaron> I think it should be bundled in bzrtools.
<cjwatson> It's in bzr core as of 2.6
<jfcaron> Wat?  I guess when searching online that was not made obvious, so I installed a bzr-grep plugin (incompatible with 2.6) even though I have 2.6. =\
<cjwatson> And the bzr-grep package was removed from Ubuntu
<cjwatson> Yeah, you probably want to remove that
<cjwatson> Unless you're on Ubuntu 12.04
<cjwatson> Oh you said you weren't on Ubuntu
<jfcaron> That's really stupid of me, I did look for a command called "bzr-grep" on my PATH and didn't find anything. =\  Stupid me + leftover internets of yesteryear.
<cjwatson> Ah, no hyphenated forms for bzr commands
<dobey> heh, bloody git
<cjwatson> Well to be fair the hyphenated forms for git commands are only available nowadays if you fiddle $PATH ...
<dobey> well, i still find the idea of a plug-in system based upon the concept of "name a random script/binary as foo-command" pretty appalling :)
<dobey> makes the engineer in me cry :)
<jfcaron> All that to find out that the string I was looking for was probably not in a versioned file. =\
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> what happened to the libopenvg1-mesa-dev in vivid?
<dobey> is that not a question for #ubuntu-devel perhaps?
<dobey> or whomever maintains those packages
<sergio-br2> dunno, I got an error with this in the recipe
<sergio-br2> "waiting dependency"
<dobey> do you have a link to the build? a vague question of "what happened with foo in ubuntu?" is pretty hard to answer
<dobey> and vivid is in development, so a dependency wait is not unheard of
<dobey> that binary package seems to not exist in vivid though
<dobey> it has a newer version of mesa
<dobey> looks like it was dropped when 10.4 was synced from debian
<dobey> you should probably ask mlankhorst about that
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+recipebuild/871972
<sergio-br2> hum, ok
<Kunda> This is an RSS issue: The Inkscape trunk RSS feed only displays the revision # in the title of the feed post and the commit message in the feed content...is there a way to display the commit message in the in the feed title?
<Kunda> Link: https://code.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk
<Kunda> Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9tfvj7i1grmtpsn/Screenshot%202015-02-17%2012.37.19.png?dl=0
<Kunda> (Sorry for flood)
<Kunda> I was hoping to get 'revision #:' + 'commit message' all on the same line
<Kunda> I talked with the RSS feeder author that I use..he says that this is an RSS issue
<cjwatson> The Loggerhead-generated RSS seems better in this regard, so you could use that
<cjwatson> (They're bizarrely different, compare https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/256449)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 256449 in Launchpad itself "please implement full diffs in the branches rss" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk/atom
<Kunda> cjwatson, oh yea..that's what I was looking for
<Kunda> nice!
#launchpad 2015-02-18
<hjd> Hi all. It looks like autopkg tests aren't run by the PPA builders (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/246354). Is this still the case, and is there any plans to change it in the future?
<dobey> indeed it is still the case and i don't think there are any concrete plans to change that
<hjd> hm, ok :/ That does explain why I couldn't get it to run.
<hjd> Ok, so we have a program with a small testsuite which basically runs the programs (which requires X btw), loads some data, runs for a while and assert on the behaviour/output. Any suggestions on how we could run with our daily builds in a PPA, if at all? I looked some into autopkg test now which seemed to be the correct/preferred way to run tests when building a package but that turned out to not work.
<dobey> i would suggest not running anythign beyond standard unit tests during build of the package in a PPA
<dobey> if you need to run complex integration tests like that, autopkgtest would be the right way to do it. you could run them locally under qemu or such either after the packages build in the PPA, or prior to being uploaded
<hjd> I see.
<hjd> dobey: Thanks for answering my questions :)
<mapreri> hjd: or you can set up some sort of CI on your own (a simple jenkins setup is not that hard), but you'd need hardware.
<shadeslayer> hjd: I was told that autopkgtests were coming to PPA's (selectively probably), but no timeline was provided
<igalic> so i just asked the author of tarsnap if its okay to publish binaries of his software, and he said its fine: https://mobile.twitter.com/cperciva/status/568146119730933760 - the only q left: is it fine w/ launchpad?
<BarnabasDK> igalic, as I remember it you are prompted to choose your license when creating a new launchpad project
<BarnabasDK> the license of the software you mention must be compatible I guess
<igalic> *nod*
<dobey> what is tarsnap
<dobey> tarsnap is open source
<dobey> isn't it?
<dobey> the license explicitly allows redistribution of unmodified source in source or binary form
<dobey> weird
<dobey> an odd license, but it's explicit
<cjwatson> It's not DFSG-free, but the no-derivatives rule is probably not any worse than e.g. CC BY-NC-ND which is explicitly permitted
<cjwatson> Just make sure that the licence permits the addition of packaging rules, which could be considered a modification in some ways
<cjwatson> (I haven't read the licence text)
<dobey> cjwatson: license is basically "you can redistribute this in source or binary form, without modification"
<dobey> and a bunch of all-caps about no warranty
<dobey> cjwatson: i don't think the DFSG-free requirement is there for PPAs. only for project registration without buying the commercial support, in LP. iirc, PPA rule is "must be allowed to redistribute"
<dobey> no?
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse has the details
<cjwatson> DFSG-compliant makes it easy, but as I said above, it also lists CC BY-NC-ND
<cjwatson> so as long as the modifications inherent in packaging don't violate the licence, it's probably fine
<dobey> anyway, it seems fine to make some packaging for it, assuming no modification is required to the source itself
<dobey> oh, almost thought the 'restricted' policy covered it, but i see that requires explicit permission to modify code (even if only via patches)
#launchpad 2015-02-19
<thomi> wgrant: blr: is it possible to trigger a rebuild of a package in a PPA (in order to pick up new versions of a build-dep in the same PPA) without re-uploading?
<thomi> there's a 'rebuild' button if the build failed, but not one if it succeeded it seems?
<wgrant> thomi: No, that's not possible. It's not quite clear how it would work, as it would need to change the version. Bug #245594 tracks this request.
<ubot5> bug 245594 in Launchpad itself "Rebuilds of binary packages without source changes" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245594
<thomi> ahh, thanks
<wgrant> The feature is often known as "binNMUs" as that's how they're referred to in Debian.
<thomi> ok.. re-upload time for me!
<thomi> thankfully my webkit2gtk package built OK - that thing took hours :(
<wgrant> webkit is a horrid creature.
<thomi> I just noticed my PPa is 1.8GiB... ahh well
<wgrant> I can always increase the quota :)
<wgrant> WebKit quickly fills 2GiB :/
<stokachu> when doing a release is it supposed to change all fix committed bugs to fix released or do i still have to manually set those?
<stokachu> i marked all the bugs for a specific milestone
<cjwatson> stokachu: Launchpad only has any auto-closing machinery for packages uploaded to distributions.  For projects, you have to close them manually.
<stokachu> cjwatson: boo ok
<mapreri> or set up your own bot
<cjwatson> Marking bugs for a milestone wouldn't be terribly accurate, as people often schedule bugs for fixing in a milestone but then they slip.
<cjwatson> And that sort of detail is often only cleaned up post-release, so we wouldn't want to auto-close based on that.
<stokachu> would be a nice to have feature that when a new release is done it'll close all bugs associated with that release
<teward> stokachu: there's several people including myself who go through via the API and close things based on the release status - a lot of times when I run through it's stuff that's still Triaged, New, etc. against that release - there's a lot of times where it's not that simple, in packages I watch, and I have to close manually (because against devel release instead of the specific series, or such)
<stokachu> teward: gotcha
<stokachu> i may use the api to automate some of it then
<teward> stokachu: and as cjwatson mentioned, it only exists for packages uploaded to distributions - you have to close manually for projects.
<teward> (and most of my stuff is nginx anyways, and has corresponding Project *and* Package bugs, so it's a one-two knockout on what I watch)
<teward> s/one-two/two-for-one/
<cjwatson> We close Launchpad bugs by hand after deployments.
<cjwatson> Bugs in Launchpad itself, I mean.
<teward> yep
<cjwatson> It's often a bit subtle what a release means ...
<teward> cjwatson: if not ambiguous - "release" means different things project to project
<teward> Ubuntu, it's a new version.  nginx, well... upstream and in ppas, it's either stable or mainline release, so 'release' alone is ambiguous
<teward> (just a case in point is all)
<teward> cjwatson: the API hasn't changed since the last time I went poking at it, has it?  (In terms of getting a list of bugs for a specific release with specific statuses, then changing the status en masse and putting a standard notification of why it was changed)
<cjwatson> teward: release> indeed, for Launchpad it can depend which set of hosts need to be updated, for instance
<cjwatson> teward: I can't think of any changes in that area
<stokachu> does launchpad pull in submodules when importing a git repo?
<stokachu> apparently not :( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/198196868/cloud-installer-cloud-installer-stable.log
<dobey> no, git submodules are not supported
<dobey> hmm, i think branch scanner hanged or something
<jk> does anyone know where i can get the package id for https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/<distribution.name>/+archive/<binary_package.name>/+binarypub/<id> ?
<dobey> wgrant: around?
#launchpad 2015-02-20
<Guest25032> is there a way to install an older version of a package built in a ppa? E.g apt-get install packagename=version?
<Guest25032> or is this functionality not available on Launchpad?
<dobey> if the binaries are still there, yes package=version
<dobey> same as any archive
<dobey> i don't know how many old versions are left around in a PPA though after they are superseded
<cjwatson> They're garbage-collected fairly quickly, typically after a day or so.  If you want to keep old versions then you should copy them somewhere else.
<cjwatson> And once they've been superseded they won't be referenced from Packages any more, so no, apt-get install packagename=version won't work.
<dobey> ok
<Guest25032> thanks for the clarification!
<bdmurray> Is there something wrong with 2 factor authentication and staging.launchpad?
<cjwatson> I referred bdmurray to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#Why_doesn.27t_my_2F_login_work_on_staging.3F on #ubuntu-release
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2015-02-21
<TheLemonMan> hello, I had a launchpad account (not a ubuntu one one), how can I recover the password ?
<mapreri> perhaps with the "Forgot your password?" bottom?
<TheLemonMan> if only it didn't mutter something about OpenID failing every damn time
<TheLemonMan> let's retry for the third time, you know, third time's a charm
<wgrant> TheLemonMan: If you've ever had a Launchpad account, you have an Ubuntu One account. Ubuntu One now handles all authentication to Launchpad.
<wgrant> The forgotten password button doesn't use OpenID, so it won't be giving an OpenID failure.
<wgrant> What exactly have you tried, and what is the failure you're seeing?
<TheLemonMan> it kept spewing an openID error, but the third time it went ok
<elk5> Hi guys! I've been using single PGP key with my LP account for a while. Now I want to get more security and try pgpcard applet on yubikey neo to manage my keys (it behaves like a regular smartcard). Pgp card automatically generates 3 keys (master key for signing and two subkeys for auth and encryption). I plan to upload all three to the keyserver but which one I should choose in my LP account? I'd say master key (used for signing) because I need to sign
<elk5> virtually all transactions (e.g. uploading packages). But I'm not sure because LP may send me an encrypted message which I won't be able to decrypt (gpg uses encryption subkey to decrypt automatically and I don't know how to force it to decrypt with my sign key). Any recommendations or success stories with yubikey neo? Thanks for helping.
<cjwatson> Launchpad doesn't send any encrypted messages right now, and I'm not aware of any plans to do so.
<cjwatson> The point of the key registered in Launchpad is to indicate that you intend to sign things with it, so I'd use the signing key.
<elk5> cjwatson: Thanks Colin!
<teward> elk5: FYI: pgpcard on YubiKey NEO needs a lot more changes in udev and some disabling of the built in gpg agents and reworking everything to make it recognize - this is a know bug/issue
<teward> but as cjwatson said LP doesn't send encrypted messages, and such
<elk5> teward: Thanks! Yeah, I already met number of issues with yubikey (any smartcard actually) vs gnome-keyring. After a few tries, it seems to me that just a single (woo-hoo) change is really needed with 14.04 (add one line to gpg-agent's upstart session). It still looks a bit hackish but seems to work (I hope).
<teward> cjwatson: i thought the only encrypted messages that LP sends are when you try and add a pgp key to the account - in that it forces you to decrypt the message to get the verify link and such
<elk5> teward: The only change needed is the following. You need to export SSH_AUTH_SOCK inside gpg-agent's upstart session. It overwrites gnome-keyring's one and you're done.
<teward> elk5: document it and put it on a blog somewhere?
<elk5> teward: Will do. Want to make sure that it really works. I tried signing/encrypting but didn't do any real-world tests. Want to start with LP because I used it often.
<elk5> teward: Ouch, decrypting stuff may be problematic. I need to understand if pgp can use my sign key for this.
<maxb> Unless the card is doing something weird, the encryption key should be a subkey of the signing key, and it all just works.
<elk5> maxb: You mean that the LP will use encryption subkey automatically?
<maxb> yes, unless the card is doing something very odd
<maxb> I think LP has a backup verification flow for sign-only keys too
<cjwatson> teward: It will encrypt that, yes, but only if the key has encryption capability.
<cjwatson> (lib/lp/services/verification/model/logintoken.py:LoginToken.sendGPGValidationRequest
<cjwatson> )
<elk5> cjwatson: teward: maxb: Thanks for helping guys. I'll give yubikey a try with LP and let you know how it goes.
#launchpad 2015-02-22
<nickoe> Hello. I am working on a project on lp, and today a see a lot of bugs where it says "Branch unlinked ...". I don't immediately like that. What exactly does it mean? Is it a problem? What is the purpose?
<wgrant> nickoe: Which bugs? That just means that someone's either deleted the branch in question or manually clicked the button in the UI to unlink the branch.
<wgrant> The email notification will have whoever performed the action in From.
<nickoe> it looks like someone manually pushed the link
<nickoe> but _why_ would one want to unlink?
<wgrant> They may have linked them by mistake, for example.
<nickoe> That does not seem to be the case.  But what is the purpose of the link? wgrant
<wgrant> nickoe: Launchpad doesn't use them internally for anything special, just to show users which bugs are related to a branch and vice-versa. Some external tools might use them, though (eg. a merge robot could automatically include bug numbers in the commit message when merging a bugfix branch into trunk).
<wgrant> Launchpad will automatically create the links when a bzr commit has been created with '--fixes=lp:1234', where 1234 is the bug number.
<nickoe> so there is absolutely no reason for people to remove the links wen the branch unlinked is the branch the bug is about
<wgrant> You'd have to ask the person who did it, but that seems unusual. The most likely possibility is that they deleted the whole branch.
<nickoe> well, the guy did it on 30 bugs that I was subscribed to.
<nickoe> He do not have commit acces to the project.
<wgrant> Sounds like a deleted branch to me.
<wgrant> Does the branch given in the message still exist?
#launchpad 2016-02-22
<sidi> If I'm uploading packages to my PPA, they don't show up on my build queue and I don't get any rejection email, what should I do? Just wait?
<wgrant> sidi: give it a few nore minutes, some unscheduled maintenance going on atm
<sidi> wgrant, oh okay, thanks
<sidi> wgrant, should I resubmit afterwards though, or are the jobs being held somewhere?
<wgrant> sidi: Should be processed once things are back up.
<cirilo> was having trouble pushing but things are OK for me now.  Isn't there a page somewhere to let us know if there's any maintenance going on?
<sidi> wgrant, thanks i managed to push my packages in the end! thanks for being here and replying too :-)
<wgrant> Normally yes, but things aren't quite normal atm :(
<wgrant> Things should be OK for now.
<cirilo> thanks; any idea what went wrong?
<clivejo> is there something wrong with LP login?
<clivejo> our CI keeps failing to dput due to "15:59:02 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation"
<clivejo> oddly it only seems to be for xenial jobs :/
<cjwatson> clivejo: one moment, I'll get it fixed.  somebody started an old version of the uploader process that only supports old key exchange methods that xenial's ssh doesn't accept
<clivejo> cjwatson: ah thanks
<cjwatson> (well, when I say "somebody", it was auto-started on reboot)
<slackner> hiho, is there any possibility to keep older builds longer available in the PPA, if people want to downgrade a package for example?
<cjwatson> clivejo: should be better now
<clivejo> cjwatson: thanking you :)
<cjwatson> slackner: no, but you can copy them into another PPA if you want to continue offering them
<cjwatson> (assuming you do that before they're garbage-collected, of course)
<slackner> cjwatson: well, but this doesn't really scale when i want to keep for example the last 10 versions or something like this. :/
<cjwatson> best I can offer you at the moment
<cjwatson> we have other scaling problems ... there are a *lot* of PPAs
<slackner> cjwatson: too bad, i was really hoping that this problem can be solved on launchpad side. downloading is also not really an option for us, the packages consist of many parts and manual installation can be complicated... i almost fear we'll have to set up our own repo then in the long term :/
<slackner> cjwatson: thanks anyway
<est31> hello
#launchpad 2016-02-23
<lherrera> Uhm... guys... sandbox environment is down... any news? https://qastaging.launchpad.net
<pipedream> Why is there no Packages file here? Index of /aims/aims-desktop/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64
<pipedream> http://haetae.canonical.com/aims/aims-desktop/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/
<wgrant> pipedream: Only compressed indexes are provided.
<pipedream> There were always packages files, no? Our debmirror now started failing on this, with this PPA, not others which still have a Packages file uncompressed
<pipedream> is this a new development?
<wgrant> Ubuntu and Debian's official archives have been like this for perhaps a decade. PPAs only dropped the uncompressed variants recently.
<wgrant> Did you somehow configure debmirror to only use the uncompressed ones?
<pipedream> will check
<cjwatson> Also, though it doesn't make a difference for this, don't use http://haetae.canonical.com/, that's an implementation detail (and I'm a little surprised it works).  Use http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<pipedream> cjwatson: our proxy was caching the Release file, so debmirror still thought there was a Packages file to download.
<pipedream> cjwatson: we hijack ppa.launchpad.net dns on campus so we can run debmirror and redirect people to local cache
<pipedream> then the debmirror uses haetae (since that hasn't changed in forever)
<cjwatson> ah, I see (where forever = 2012, but OK)
<cjwatson> pipedream: still, the uncompressed Packages is expected to still be in the Release file
<cjwatson> pipedream: apt uses that as a sanity check after decompression
<cjwatson> pipedream: what version of debmirror are you using?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=375381 would suggest that this can be caused by leftover cruft in .temp sometimes
<ubot5> Debian bug 375381 in debmirror "fails after a disk full saying since there is no Packages file in ftp.debian.org" [Normal,Fixed]
<pipedream> 1:2.16ubuntu1
<pipedream> 42% /srv
<cjwatson> I wasn't specifically asserting that your disk was full; any debmirror failure that leaves it in a state with weird cruft in .temp could have this kind of effect.
<pipedream> yes, the real reason was a corrupted cached Releases file. I think it mentioned only Packages not Packages.gz. That seems to have fixed itself now.
<Faux> Is the owner of popcon.ubuntu.com here, or is that a different service?  It's failing to upload reports for me with: File "/srv/popcon.ubuntu.com/www/popcon-submit.cgi", line 30, in &lt;module&gt;     mkdirs(hashDir,0755)    NameError: name 'hashDir' is not defined
<qengho> Is building a snap supposed to work on launchpad? I tried my first. Fails on unknown-command-assemble.
<qengho> I know this is bleeding edge and I should expect blood.
<wgrant> qengho: it's complicated due to all the snapcraft compatibility breaks.
<wgrant> qengho: I think we need to update it for some more recent snapcraft changes.
<cjwatson> Faux: Not us, I'm afraid.  I don't remember who runs that.  #canonical-sysadmin might have some way to figure that out.
<cjwatson> wgrant: I made some suggestions about that in a recent snappy-internal thread and apparently you had agreed a plan with Sergio?
<Faux> Okay.  I might just bug-report the popcon package and let them figure it out.  Cheers.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Ish.
<wgrant> But I see there's another incompatible change in the pipeline this morning.
<wgrant> So I might wait.
<cjwatson> My suggestion was to make bare "snapcraft" without args work again, and then that would be usable with both 1.x and current 2.x.
<ricotz> hello, please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/286299
#launchpad 2016-02-24
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad.net offline for a few minutes from 01:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<nazo> hi
<Umeaboy> I was looking to translate the terminal output that appears in update-manager in Ubuntu, but I see nothing to translate in that package. Am I blind?
<Umeaboy> It's the output you see when you in update-manager click on the small black arrow to view what's happening.
<Umeaboy> I hope someone understands what I'm referring to.
<wgrant> Umeaboy: That's probably output from dpkg or apt.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Thanks.
<Umeaboy> I get a 503 error visiting the website.
<wgrant> See /topic
<Umeaboy> OK. Sorry! Missed that.
<freshquiz> is it supposed to be back up now?
<wgrant> Taking rather longer than expected, unfortunately.
<wgrant> And back now.
<freshquiz> wgrant: no worries, just checking it's not just me
<Umeaboy> wgrant: It's not up here.
<freshquiz> up for me at .au
<wgrant> It's up everywhere.
<Umeaboy> freshquiz: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Umeaboy> :)
<freshquiz> Umeaboy: cheers
<Umeaboy> Now it's up.
<freshquiz> Umeaboy: but I guess I wanted some inside info too
<Umeaboy> freshquiz: Such as?
<freshquiz> Umeaboy: a cause
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Umeaboy> You can always ping the adress.
<wgrant> That wouldn't have helped here. The frontends were up, the DB was down.
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Umeaboy> apt-all contains a sentence like this that follows: Note, selecting '%s' for glob '%s'
<Umeaboy> What does the word glob represent in this sentence?
<nacc> Umeaboy: similar to the concept in `man glob`
<Umeaboy> Ooooooooh.
<wkmanire> Hello, I'm trying to sign the ubuntu code of content and I've run into a strange situation.
<wkmanire> I created and uploaded my key using seahorse, but the gpg cannot see the key even though it shows up in seahorse.
<wkmanire> i.e. gpg --list-keys has no output. Don't seahorse and gpg read from the same directory?
<maxb> wkmanire: What about 'gpg2 --list-keys' ?
<wkmanire> maxb: When I do that, I realize that I am a moron.
<wkmanire> maxb: Thank you for your help.
<maxb> Well, it's not obvious, unless you're aware of the gpg 1 to gpg 2 transition
<wkmanire> maxb: I certainly wasn't aware of this. Maybe some of the instructions in launchpad could make mention of this? "if gpg can't find your keys try gpg2" or something along thos elines.
<wkmanire> I'm all setup now. Thanks again.
<cjwatson> maxb: huh, "man gpg2" suggests that it uses the same ~/.gnupg/ directory - what am I missing here?
<cjwatson> happy to edit docs but I'd like to understand exactly what's going on first
<maxb> I was mostly going on speculation, but I believe gpg2 uses a different format for storing secret keys, at least
<wkmanire> cjwatson: For transparency, I'm on Fedora 23 Workstation.
<maxb> I'm unclear how that interacts with publick keys
<wkmanire> it could be specific to my installation.
<wkmanire> Looking forward to 16.04 Beta 1 :)
<cjwatson> ah, I think somebody who uses Fedora might need to work out the details of a proposed doc change
<cjwatson> since gpg --list-keys and gpg2 --list-keys seem to be functionally identical here on Ubuntu
<wkmanire> cjwatson: Makes sense.
<wkmanire> Time for bed for me. Time appropriate greetings :)
<Saviq> hey, is there a process for renaming projects on launchpad? or is it basically something I shouldn't want to do?
<cjwatson> Saviq: ask on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and LP staff can do it
<Saviq> thanks!
<spotz> Is https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ permanently down?
<cjwatson> spotz: no, probably a casualty of recent reboots for security upgrades.  looking into it
<spotz> thanks cjwatson we're preparing documentation for a summit session and want to use it
<teward> cjwatson: can you or someone else poke the builders on amd64/i386 and see why many look to be stuck in  'cleaning' state on lcy01?
<cjwatson> teward: chunks of its cloud infrastructure apparently weren't happy last time it tried to reset anything.  poking
<cjwatson> teward: not going so well, I've asked for sysadmin help as it looks like there's some kind of networking problem in that cloud
<cjwatson> teward: don't be too surprised if this isn't fixed soon, only critical issues are receiving attention at the moment
<cjwatson> (it only becomes critical if lgw01 goes down too; otherwise we can tolerate the slight queueing)
<teward> cjwatson: ack, thanks for poking.
<cjwatson> spotz: may take a while due to aforementioned sysadmin backlog.  maybe you could manage with https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ (main gotcha: it uses staging SSO, so anyone using two-factor auth needs a separate 2FA token)
<spotz> cjwatson It's going to be new OpenStack contributers for the most part so we should be ok. Thank for the help
<teward> cjwatson: would you be able to poke Canonical IS and get them to look at the wiki for Ubuntu, possibly?  "Connection Refused" errors.
<teward> 500 INternal Server now
<cjwatson> teward: please try #canonical-sysadmin rather than indirecting through me.  I'm about to quit for the day
<teward> cjwatson: ack, i'll stop there, though i wasn't aware of the channel :)
<KombuchaKip> Hey everyone. I have a commercial subscription to Launchpad. I've tried emailing several times commercial@launchpad.net, william.grant@canonical.com, and feedback@launchpad.net, but nobody seems to be checking those accounts. Is there someone else I should be asking for support queries (e.g. PPA, etc.)?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: Hm, I didn't see any tickets to feedback@launchpad.net, but the commercial@launchpad.net ones are in my queue for today.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Hey Will. Maybe the emails are getting lost in a spam filter or something. In any case, which address would you prefer I use in the future?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: commercial@launchpad.net is best for issues with commercial projects.
<wgrant> I'll see what I can find about the feedback@launchpad.net. Certainly getting lots of tickets there, sorry about that.
<wgrant> Maybe an overzealous spam filter, as you say.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks. I'll resend to commercial@launchpad.net now.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: I see your responses. Thanks a lot.
#launchpad 2016-02-25
<jamesh> wgrant: are "chroot problem" errors from PPA builders the kind of thing that you deal with?
<wgrant> jamesh: Sometimes. Do you have a link?
<jamesh> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-075/+build/9060234
<jamesh> it's for a ppc64el build
<jamesh> the build log is very short
<wgrant> jamesh: That looks like VM memory corruption. A retry should work.
<wgrant> Do you have retry privileges for that PPA? If not, I do.
<jamesh> wgrant: I don't
<wgrant> jamesh: Looking better this time.
<jamesh> wgrant: thanks!
<jamesh> wgrant: sorry to bother you again, but I've got some arm64 builds that look like they've hung: the builds have been running for 1 hour 40 minutes, when they usually take ~ 15 minutes.
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-075/+build/9060223 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-075/+build/9060230
<jamesh> so I wonder if there is something wrong with the machine they're running on
<jamesh> Looking at https://launchpad.net/builders/, all the bos01-arm64-* builds seem to have been running for a long time
<wgrant> jamesh: They seem to have finished, odd.
<jamesh> wgrant: one of them does, yeah.  I guess I'll wait on the other one.
<jamesh> It's just surprising to see something that usually runs fairly fast to take longer than 2 hours to build
<cjwatson> spotz_zzz: bugs.qastaging is back up now.
<cjwatson> (and qas in general)
<spotz> Thanks cjwatson!
#launchpad 2016-02-26
<freddy_> hi friends
#launchpad 2016-02-28
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> If I choose that I only want to see untranslated strings on launchpad I still see strings that already have suggestions. Why is that?
<Umeaboy> I only want to see those that are untranslated.
<Umeaboy> Anyone here?
#launchpad 2017-02-20
<cand> I have a translation project on launchpad. One user complained that he's not able to submit translations, saying it requires 100+ karma. I have set it to "open" permissions, the help says that allows everybody to do so, yet the user hit some karma limit
<cand> why is this not documented anywhere, and how do I disable the karma limit?
<micheal65536> i'm preparing packages to upload to a ppa, will my packages be rejected if i don't provide a maintainer email address or an email address in the changelog?
<micheal65536> i'm preparing packages to upload to a ppa, will my packages be rejected if i don't provide a maintainer email address or an email address in the changelog?
<rbasak> micheal65536: I'd just try it. I'd guess that maintainer email address - probably not, but if the changelog isn't formatted as expected, you may have an issue.
<micheal65536> debuild -S lint said it was an "error"
<rbasak> Yeah lintian will not like it. But I don't think Launchpad cares.
<micheal65536> i figured launchpad would use lintian to decide whether or not a package is valid
<jeremyn> Hi, I'm having trouble logging into https://launchpad.net. I think there is something wrong with my account. Is this the right place to get help with that?
<cjwatson> jeremyn: yes, this is probably a good start.  Do you have specifics?
<jeremyn> Sure, can we talk in private message?
<cjwatson> sure
#launchpad 2017-02-21
<noise_> hi
<noise_> how do i find out the "deb line" for a particular package?
<nacc> noise_: i think you may have the wrong channel?
<noise_> for example, If https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gcc-python-plugin is the package,
<noise_> oops, I am sorry
<nacc> noise_: that's a source pacakge
<noise_> how can I have it installed through the software update center?
<noise_> it says "Enter the complete APT line of the repository that you want to add as source"
<noise_> but I don't know where I can find that line
<noise_> I am trying to get set up so that I can debug python and c++ code from ddd
<dobey> you want #ubuntu for questions about using ubuntu; but that package is in the archive already, you don't need to add a new apt source to find it
<dobey> what you need to install is the binary packages it builds, not the source package
<noise_> But it did not show up in the software center.  So i googled and found that source package link
<dobey> it seems to only be built for python3 in xenial. ie, it's gcc-python3-plugin
<nacc> noise_: sorry, had an internet hiccup at home
<noise_> dobey, nacc, thanks for the help! but it doesn't show up in the search result even when I copy pasted the exact string gcc-python3-plugin
<noise_> I might be missing some source
<nacc> noise_: moving to #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> cjwatson or wgrant: Curious, is there a specific reason that there's about a 7 minute delay between submitting comments on bug reports and getting the email, or is that just because it's added to a long queue and it just takes that long to get there?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: There is a deliberate five minute delay to allow for contemporaneous status etc. changes to be included in the same email, and then there is sometimes a bit of a queue to send.
#launchpad 2017-02-22
<Mc> Is it possible to disable the ability for people to mark lp questions as invalid? spambots are doing that automatically and it's real weird for people asking questions and really annoying for people answering.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: I see
<Mc> (spam accounts are even marking invalid spam questions, wtf)
<Mc> (it's especially annoying because "Invalid" questions do not appear in the question list and there is no way to mark them as not invalid)
<Mc> examples: https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape/+question/470626 https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape/+question/464733
<wgrant> Mc: We're unable to publicly discuss our spam prevention measures, but do let us know if some spam misses automatic detection and stays around for more than about 12 hours. I'm dealing with those cases atm, thanks for letting us know.
<Mc> I think there was a problem with it today
<Mc> (I received 1.3k spams today when usually it's an order of magnitude or two below that)
<wgrant> Mc: Yeah, sneaky spammers.
<wgrant> Sorry about that, they used a new trick that won't work any more.
<Mc> ok :)
<Mc> thanks for trying to mitigate it, i guess it's not always easy
<wgrant> Mc: We still caught the vast majority overnight, there's just a *lot* of ongoing attacks
<olly> is it possible to delete a particular language translation from launchpad?  i can't seem to find a way to in the UI
<olly> somebody unhelpfully started a translation into en_GB which is what the original strings are in, and the presence of a partial translation seems like it's just going to mean more people waste their time trying to contribute
<olly> I also tried importing a .po without any translations, but that seems to not delete the existing translations
<wgrant> olly: It's not possible to delete it, no.
<olly> oh well
<wgrant> olly: Are you aware that gettext defines the original strings to be US English, not UK English, as unfortunate as that is?
<olly> FWIW, they aren't actually used via gettext
<olly> mostly because the code predates GNU gettext, and it was simpler to convert .po files than to retrofit use of gettext everywhere
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<wgrant> olly: What you could do is convert the .pot to an en_GB .po and upload that, making it look fully translated...
<olly> guess so, seems like I'd need to do that for every .pot update though
<wgrant> Yeah, it's not really ideal.
<morphis> cjwatson: I am looking at the new method on https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#snaps and wondering what I can set on the "processors" field, is that just a string collection of architectures I want to build on or do I need to specify processor objects (https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#processors) there?
<morphis> looks like I self answered that, setting "amd64" gives "processors: "amd64" is not a valid URI."
<cjwatson> morphis: The elements need to be valid serialisations of individual processor objects.  You can get actual objects from the webservice and let launchpadlib serialise them for you, or you can just pass '/+processors/amd64' etc.
<cjwatson> (Yeah, it's a bit weird.)
<morphis> cjwatson: thanks, got it working with that
<morphis> cjwatson: btw. great work on this, it works like a charm :-)
<bdmurray> Is launchpad timing out for other people?
<rbasak> I had some timeouts and errors earlier, but retrying worked eventually.
<ilmaisin> hello, nick blacksheep001 is spamming this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1642966 with some weird internet connection question and won't believe it's not the correct place for such questions
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1642966 in cups (Ubuntu Yakkety) "package cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed]
<ilmaisin> maybe i'll ask him again to stop that, this time with little more clear wording and in a private message
<qengho> Someone verify something?
<qengho> $ python3 -c 'import urllib.request; urllib.request.urlopen("https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser");'
#launchpad 2017-02-23
<nacc> qengho: you want me to run that?
<qengho> Yes plz.
<qengho> Well. It's not happening now.
<nacc> qengho: no output (17.04)
<qengho> Nevermind. Thanks, nacc.
<nacc> qengho: do you need a different release to be tested?
<qengho> No. HTTP503 from python, but not from browser. Gone now.
<nacc> qengho: ah ok
<hloeung> qengho: had a bit of issues earlier which should have been fixed now
<qengho> Hmm.
<gutschke> Any time I try to report bugs for the canonical-livepatch package, it discards all my data and give me an Oops instead. Can somebody take a look and advise: OOPS-28a8ecd97b9f3aa23bb29e9e0252db77
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-28a8ecd97b9f3aa23bb29e9e0252db77
<nacc> gutschke: yeah, i think that's what i suspected -- canonical-livepath is a snap not a pacakge so you can't file bugs against it there
<gutschke> Any suggestion on where I could file bugs? Unfortunately, launchpad is the location that the press release suggests
<nacc> gutschke: you can probably file against snapd in the meanwhile and itwill get rerouted?
<gutschke> OK, I'll give that a try. Thank you for the suggestion
<gutschke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1667467
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1667467 not found
#launchpad 2017-02-24
<smoser> has ayone seen a situation where a MP doesn't get updated correctly ?
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~redriver/cloud-init/+git/cloud-init/+merge/314895
<smoser> is an MP based on branch at https://git.launchpad.net/~redriver/cloud-init/commit/?h=frbsd-azure-branch&id=f7992aea296be75ce511c6508707bdd6f5a885ee
<smoser> but its out of date.
<smoser> is there a way to kick that ?
<rbasak> So the preview diff is against some old version in the to-be-merged-into branch, rather than the current state?
<rbasak> I've seen that before.
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/316208 is an example
<rbasak> It never fixed itself.
<rbasak> Time to file a bug perhaps?
<cjwatson> there are occasional known outages
<cjwatson> due to an fd leak in libgit2 we think
<cjwatson> there'll be a way to kick it manually after the next LP deployment
<cjwatson> (git_repository.rescan)
<cjwatson> no need for a bug report at this time
<rbasak> Ah great. Thanks!
<rbasak> I've noticed some libgit2 issues in Xenial. nacc tells me it's fixed in more recent releases? Maybe not the same issue though.
<cjwatson> probably not the same
<cjwatson> we're on a backport anyway
<oanson> Hello. I am trying to change the state of bug 1280522 to fix released for Dragonflow. I keep getting timeouts when I try  (Error ID: OOPS-47a844998688e9efa67ad964f42e472f) .
<ubot5> bug 1280522 in Blazar "Replace assertEqual(None, *) with assertIsNone in tests" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280522
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-47a844998688e9efa67ad964f42e472f
<kyrofa> Urgh... the one-hour proxy timeout on the snap builders is killing me
#launchpad 2017-02-25
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Yeah, on my list to raise next week.
<cjwatson> (Er, raise as in increase, not raise as in bring up for discussion.)
#launchpad 2017-02-26
<mapreri> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/275938 should probably get back to triaged.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 275938 in Launchpad itself "Karma listing should link to activity and show more than 25 items" [Low,Fix released]
<cjwatson> mapreri: done, thanks
<mapreri> np
#launchpad 2018-02-19
<acheronuk> all x86 builders are 'cleaning'?
<acheronuk> wgrant: can that be poked to resolve?
<hloeung> they'll be fixed when we're done with some reboots
<acheronuk> hloeung: ok. thanks for that info
<hloeung> sorry for the inconvenience caused
<acheronuk> np. nothing here that couldn't wait. it was just slightly concerning seeing that.
<acheronuk> do we have maintenance on arm builders, or are they mostly 'cleaning' again in error?
<cjwatson> not that I know of, poking
<acheronuk> thanks :)
#launchpad 2018-02-20
<teward> are there any critical issues with arm64, armhf and ppc64el builders?  I had a few builds just 'fail' without any logs, or anything, so I can't debug those builds
<cjwatson> teward: URLs please
<teward> there'll be a load of them standby
<cjwatson> But that usually means either network blip or crashed builder
<cjwatson> Just one
<cjwatson> I don't want to have to trawl through a hundred
<teward> well, actually, not many... i have 3 is that OK?
<cjwatson> three would be fine
<teward> https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-devel-testing/+build/14376034 https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-devel-testing/+build/14376035 https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-devel-testing/+build/14376037
<teward> they started, then just 'failed', no logs.
<teward> i do note that everything's in a cleaning cycle again according to the build farm status page
<teward> so not sure if that's a factor
<cjwatson> hardly everything.  will sort in a bit.
<cjwatson> 2018-02-20 15:37:47+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Scanning bos02-ppc64el-007 failed with: Build returned unexpected status: 'BUILDERFAIL'
<cjwatson> possibly just a network blip when the build was starting up.  please retry
<teward> queued
<cjwatson> seems fine now
<teward> *shrugs*  It just gave me a small panic like a "Crap is everything broken now" kind of feel
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<acheronuk> ppc64el builders don't look at well as they might? could they maybe be poked if that seems appropriate?
<acheronuk> oh. waking up a little
<cjwatson> done
<acheronuk> ah. thanks.
<acheronuk> :)
#launchpad 2018-02-22
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP briefly offline for maintenance from 04:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Pr0t3us> Anyone around that can help me take a look at why our new releases build is failing? From what I can tell all is fine up until one of the install files tries to move 2 binaries from usr/local/bin/ to usr/bin.. This has worked no problem in the past
<Pr0t3us> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/357992526/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.smartcash_1.1.1-0xenial1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Pr0t3us> One of our previous buildlogs (which was successful) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/353211128/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.smartcash_1.1.0rc4-2zesty3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> Pr0t3us: Have you tried to reproduce the problem locally?
<wgrant> Nothing jumps out at me.
<Pr0t3us> Yea, I can't reproduce it locally. Seems to build fine.. Really don't know what I'm doing wrong on this one.
<Pr0t3us> The smartcashd.install file seems to be where it's failing but that file hasn't changed at all and I can see it install the file to usr/local/bin/ in the build log, right?
<wgrant> Yeah, exactly. It's a bit weird.
<wgrant> Might be worth sticking a "find debian/tmp" in there, or turning on dh verbose mode, or similar.
<Pr0t3us> do you think if i made it debian/tmp/usr/local/bin/smartcashd in the install file it would work ?
<wgrant> Pr0t3us: I don't think so.
<chrisccoulson> hi, I got 2 random launchpad emails this morning with the subject "Launchpad internal error" and the text "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: unspecified operation.  It was logged with id OOPS-5a001bc4ef552abf7d00754f55a4dc0a.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5a001bc4ef552abf7d00754f55a4dc0a
<chrisccoulson> the second one had a different oops code
<chrisccoulson> I've got no idea what that was in response to
<chrisccoulson> (it was before I started work)
<cjwatson> Looks like that job has been running since aurora's reboot and is very confused.  Let me get it restarted
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks (I received a third similar message just before you responded)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I saw that the OOPS had some more recent instances
<Forst> Hello! Sorry to interrupt. Got a user that posts spam in bugs, being going on for a while already, question on LP Answers was ignored. User https://launchpad.net/~xxx-man82, sample comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ru/+bug/358351/comments/31 . Thank you for attention!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 358351 in Russian Ubuntu Projects "Использовать рассылки в рабочих группах" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjwatson> Forst: can you link to the question on LP answers for me?
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: kind of hard for me to tell what's going on though since some imports are super-slow.  which reminds me, I had a branch somewhere to make the logging a bit more useful ...
<Forst> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/615863
<cjwatson> Forst: I'll deal with that now, thanks.  sorry for missing it
<Forst> Thank you very much!
<cjwatson> I really must see if we can turn off expiry of questions for our own answers area
<ricotz> hello, is is a bad time to upload long lasting builds currently? it seems some of mine just stopped without a log e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/14383177
<cjwatson> We had some network saturation recently, which may have killed a few builds.  Just retry
<ricotz> ok, done, I hope it will work out again
<Pr0t3us> Can anyone help me? I'm still unable to build.. Can't figure out what the problem is
<Pr0t3us> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/358019047/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.smartcash_1.1.1-3xenial4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Pr0t3us: Looks like you're installing /usr/local/bin/smartcashd etc., but your debian/smartcashd.install refers to /usr/local/smartcashd.  Missing bin/
<Pr0t3us> Thanks, I just noticed that too which was me just trying anything I can. /usr/local/bin/smartcashd also does not work which it always has
<cjwatson> Pr0t3us: Also, your build is likely to fail a bit later since we generally forbid packages installing into /usr/local.  Should just use /usr/bin, --prefix=/usr etc.
<Pr0t3us> We really didn't change anything that would mess that up. here's one with the file path correct and still failed - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/357992526/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.smartcash_1.1.1-0xenial1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Pr0t3us> Well the install places it in usr/bin
<Pr0t3us> right?
<cjwatson> it really doesn't.  look like 20 lines up!
<cjwatson> libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c smartcashd /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/debian/tmp/usr/local/bin/smartcashd
<cjwatson> hmm
<Pr0t3us> I appreciate your help
<cjwatson> one thing I would recommend is replacing the call to ./configure CPPFLAGS=... in debian/rules with dh_auto_configure -- CPPFLAGS=...
<cjwatson> that way, you'll get all the usual defaults
<cjwatson> I suspect that's a lot of your problem
<Pr0t3us> Okay, I'll try that
<cjwatson> you should then change debian/smartcashd.install to read as follows:
<cjwatson> usr/bin/smartcashd
<cjwatson> usr/bin/smartcash-cli
<cjwatson> and similarly with your other .install files
<cjwatson> the .install lines that don't relate to /usr/bin/ can stay as-is
<Pr0t3us> So just remove the local like -
<Pr0t3us> usr/bin/smartcashd usr/bin
<cjwatson> no
<Pr0t3us> or remove the usr/bin as well ?
<cjwatson> you don't need the target directory if it's just the same as the source directory structure
<cjwatson> so I mean "usr/bin/smartcashd usr/bin" would work, but it's redundant, "usr/bin/smartcashd" is all you need there
<cjwatson> check for any other references to usr/local in your debian/ tree before you upload, and ideally try a test build locally first - you should have been able to reproduce this identical bug in sbuild
<cjwatson> and iterating locally is generally less frustrating than iterating via even the best remote service, once you get it working
<Pr0t3us> cjwatson: I tried your suggestions and unfortunately it's still not working. Still shows "not found" when trying to run the smartcashd.install and pull files
<Pr0t3us> Wait, I think I may have just found something
<cjwatson> tried locally I guess?  I don't see it in your PPA yet
<Pr0t3us> Tried locally and then tried on PPA but with what I pushed to PPA I still had /usr/local/bin/ and it looks like it was installing to usr/bin/ like you said (when using dh_auto_configure)
<Pr0t3us> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/358071441/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.smartcash_1.1.1-1artful2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Pr0t3us> Putting in the right filepath now (usr/bin/smartcashd) and trying again
<cjwatson> right, that just looks like you forgot the .install changes
<cjwatson> the configure change has worked
<Pr0t3us> Yea, trying again now with the .install changes. Thanks again for the help
<cjwatson> np
<Pr0t3us> You're the best, seriously. I have a panicked team and 9000+ nodes waiting to update using this PPA
<Pr0t3us> I'm feeling the pressure lol
<cjwatson> yikes
<cjwatson> whoa, our build farm is not happy at the moment either
<Pr0t3us> Overloaded ?
<cjwatson> no, outage induced by a compute node reboot I think
<acheronuk_> cjwatson: not a good time to upload 140 packages then?
<acheronuk_> I'll wait.....
<Pr0t3us> lol
<acheronuk_> actually 195
 * acheronuk_ hides
<cjwatson> acheronuk_: should be sorted soon hopefully, up to you
 * ricotz hopes this doesn't break the ones currently running
<cjwatson> no, it won't
<Pr0t3us> Still waiting for build to start, going to be a while?
<teward> it might, it might not.  impossible to reliably guess I think.
<teward> eww
<teward> cjwatson: build farm exploded?
<teward> Pr0t3us: i'm going to err on the side of caution and say "Hes it will be a while"
<teward> Yes*
<cjwatson> no need to highlight me, please, doing what I can amid cooking dinner
<cjwatson> comments in scrollback still apply
<teward> i showed up and don't have scrollback, so my apologies :)
 * teward kicks his ZNC for failing to send him scrollback
<cjwatson> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/02/22/%23launchpad.html exists
<cjwatson> builders coming back now
<Pr0t3us> w00t :)
<acheronuk> :D
<Pr0t3us> Damn :/ still the same issue even with .installs updated.. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/358088709/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.smartcash_1.1.1-5xenial6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Pr0t3us> When I build it locally it fails the same way but then has debian/tmp/usr/bin/ with all of the binaries there so I know it's completing the build, just not packaging the deb.. Makes no sense
<cjwatson> Pr0t3us: ok, give me a few minutes
<Pr0t3us> Thank you again cjwatson
<cjwatson> just waiting for the build to get that far here
<Pr0t3us> any luck?
<cjwatson> still building - not the fastest in the world when my laptop's on battery and so throttled back
<cjwatson> (it's nearly 10pm here, so I'm mostly doing housework)
<Pr0t3us> I really don't know what else to try... wgrant mentioned trying to put a "find debian/tmp" in but where would I put that? in the .install files?
<Pr0t3us> It's weird that we're having this problem. We never did previously and none of the src code changes should affect this part of the build process (packaging)
<cjwatson> that'd go in debian/rules, but at this point it's probably faster to wait for my build to finish here ...
<Pr0t3us> Okay, definitely.
<cjwatson> sigh, really should've used -j4
<cjwatson> aha!
<cjwatson> Pr0t3us: your problem is that most of the files in debian/ have mysteriously become executable
<cjwatson> presumably Windows damage
<cjwatson> Pr0t3us: in your case, only debian/rules should actually be executable; none of the other files are scripts.  but if they're executable, recent versions of debhelper will try to execute them
<Pr0t3us> wow i dont know how that happened. I don't use windows
<Pr0t3us> Fixing now
<Pr0t3us> Thank you so much again
<cjwatson> so the reason it's saying that usr/bin/smartcashd doesn't exist is that it's trying to execute debian/smartcashd.install as a shell script, and that's the first word of the first line.  but it's executed at the top level of the package, rather than using dh_install's logic for picking files out of debian/tmp/
<cjwatson> no problem, pesky +x bits can be hard to spot
#launchpad 2018-02-23
<tsimonq2> Harumph, what's up with the publisher?
<tsimonq2> A build that finished like 45 minutes ago hasn't published yet.
<tsimonq2> wgrant, cjwatson ^
<nacc> tsimonq2: yeah i'm seeing long delays, although they are going through eventually
<tsimonq2> nacc: hm, maybe somebody built like a 5 GB package or something ;)
<nacc> heh
<nacc> maybe
<tsimonq2> Or 50 :P
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<cjwatson> 2018-02-23 22:53:45 DEBUG   Added /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice-ogltrans_6.0.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb from library
<cjwatson> so I mean libreoffice publications are never fast
<cjwatson> but it's progressing
<tsimonq2> Ahh, ok
#launchpad 2018-02-24
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: You sure it's still just libreoffice? Still hasn't published...
<wgrant> tsimonq2: What hasn't published?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsimonq2> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3113/+sourcepub/8813357/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Oh, you didn't say you were talking about a PPA.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Oh.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Yeah, I am :D
<wgrant> 2018-02-24 00:45:50 DEBUG   publish-distro ran in 10109.997605s (excl. load & lock)
<wgrant> Impressive.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: It should publish shortly.
<wgrant> The librarian seems to be being rather slow atm.
<tsimonq2> Hah.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Still not going forward from there. :/
<wgrant> tsimonq2: It's getting there, and we're working on the Swift issue which is slowing it down.
<wgrant> One of the hosts is not liking to do much of the whole IO thing.
<wgrant> Which is a bit of a problem.
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Any progress?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: It published a few minutes back.
<wgrant> And thinks should be running normally again now.
<tsimonq2> Oh, nice.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Is it PEBKAC or has my retry button disappeared?
<tsimonq2> O_o
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Recipes don't have a retry button, if you're looking at a recipe build.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3113/+build/14389578
<tsimonq2> Same thing as before. ;)
<tsimonq2> (Er, same *PPA*)
<tsimonq2> ohhh PEBKAC
<tsimonq2> Why did you log me out, Firefox? -_-
<tomreyn> hi, this is spam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469/comments/154 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469/comments/155
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> (I'm reporting this here as advised at https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback )
<cjwatson> tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> cjwatson: thanks
<tsimonq2> wgrant, cjwatson: Any reason why all of the arm* builders are "Cleaning"?
<tsimonq2> It's blocking some work I'm doing.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Fixed
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Thanks!
#launchpad 2018-02-25
<saiarcot895> lcy01-* builders are stuck in cleaning state
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: pokeding
<cjwatson> er, poking
<acheronuk> publisher issues today?
<acheronuk> seems waits are a tad excessive :/
<wgrant> acheronuk: Which publisher?
#launchpad 2019-02-18
<acheronuk> cjwatson: After a git push of multiple repos, I have a fair few that the webui reports: Repository scan failed - Scanning this repository for changes failed. You can manually rescan if required.
<acheronuk> which obvious result in webhooks not running for those
<acheronuk> I've not really seen that before, so is there some new issue?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: need details to investigate
<cjwatson> acheronuk: but you can just hit rescan to have it try again, that's why the button's there now
<acheronuk> cjwatson: yeah, I just went trough and clicked the button on all. FYI on details, these are the repos -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/38HsVbJW67/
<acheronuk> I only noticed as CI builds in PPA had not been done with new version number
<acheronuk> anyway..... just a FYI in case there is an issue, because as said, I have rarely had that before, even when pushing hundreds of repos in a batch
<cjwatson> You've been lucky.
<acheronuk> lol. ok
<cjwatson> Oh, the failed pushes were yesterday.  The relevant API was spewing "too many open files" then
<cjwatson> This should be fixed by the upcoming redeployment
<cjwatson> But it's a known thing that we sometimes have to deal with ATM
<acheronuk> Yeah, yesterday. I didn't notice at the time that some didn't trigger the webhooks.
<acheronuk> ok. thank you
#launchpad 2019-02-19
<marlinc> Thank you wgrant that is exactly what I was looking for! Now I need to make something that can turn that into some kind of webhook
<acheronuk> launchpad git is so slow as to be almost dead this morning
<cjwatson> acheronuk: There seems to have been an atypical memory spike, but it's falling off now
<cjwatson> Actually not atypical, seems to be daily but brief
<acheronuk> cjwatson: yeah, things suddenly sped up. sorry to bother you
<cjwatson> np
<ricotz> cjwatson, hello :), please, could you take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/678653
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
#launchpad 2019-02-20
<mwhudson> can you remove a cve from a bug in launchpad?
<mwhudson> oh yes
<mwhudson> that's a lovely ui
<wgrant> mwhudson: yeah, the buttons are a bit far away
<wgrant> And who needs radio buttons
<mwhudson> a bug that's about ready to start high school it seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/137328
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 137328 in Launchpad itself "Remove a CVE link (+unlinkcve) from bug page should have checkboxes, not a text field" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2019-02-21
<mitya57> Hi! I wanted to import translations tarball for compiz project, but I am keep getting timeout errors. OOPS-746da20e9b041e0119a7354dd0754a40
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-746da20e9b041e0119a7354dd0754a40
<mitya57> Is there any way to avoid that? Maybe creating a dummy Bzr branch and importing from there will help?
<mitya57> A dummy Bzr branch helped (I used lp:~mitya57/compiz/translations), but that sounds like a very ugly hack…
<cjwatson> You could upload files one at a time ... we should probably turn that into an async job though
<cjwatson> It doesn't seem like the sort of thing that's supportable in general within the request timeout
#launchpad 2019-02-22
<luk3yx> My snap package builds seem to have been frozen for ~10 minutes on the "Snapping" and "Revoking proxy token..." stages
<cjwatson> luk3yx: Do you have a link, if it's still happening?
<luk3yx> https://code.launchpad.net/~luk3yx/+snap/minetest-luk3yx-4/+build/470628
<luk3yx> I tried cancelling one and now it's frozen on "Cancelling"
<cjwatson> Yeah, don't do that
<cjwatson> (I mean, it's not useful here)
<cjwatson> I just woke up and noticed buildd-manager is stuck, so it's probably that; I've asked for a restart
<cjwatson> Stuff will catch up once it restarts
<cjwatson> luk3yx: Recovered now
<luk3yx> Okay, thanks
<pjw91> How to import GPG subkey to launchpad.net ppa?
<blackswan> hi. my ppa's repository key seems to have vanished: https://launchpad.net/~hermit/+archive/ubuntu/bionic-ppa
#launchpad 2019-02-23
<mwhudson> can you download non-current debian-installer-images tarballs from somewhere
<mwhudson> ah http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/ has a few
<cjwatson> mwhudson: should also be in LP - look through debian-installer publishing history and go to the appropriate builds
<mwhudson> cjwatson: i couldn't find it on e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/20101020ubuntu451.27/+build/15772980
#launchpad 2019-02-24
<wgrant> mwhudson: yeah, customs you can't get from the build page, but you can find them if you search on +queue
<mwhudson> wgrant: wow there's a bit of ubuntu/launchpad trivia that's totally new to me :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: which bit?
<wgrant> Custom uploads are very weird in many ways
#launchpad 2020-02-17
<cpaelzer> hiho, were there changes in LP permission management
<cpaelzer> I can no more assign people (nor myself) on bugs as I used to be
<cpaelzer> also susbcription management looks slightly different
<wgrant> cpaelzer: Are you sure you're logged in?
<cpaelzer> yes
<wgrant> If so, try a full refresh to rule out any cache issues.
<cpaelzer> it shows things on the top right as I'd expect
<cpaelzer> I hit F5 quite often already
<wgrant> Ctrl+Shift+R
<cpaelzer> ok, the harder refresh did it
<cpaelzer> odd, how that so subtley affected just parts of the permissions
<cpaelzer> well anyway I should have refreshed harder hen ...
<cpaelzer> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> cpaelzer: It doesn't affect the permissions. It probably caused the JavaScript to fail to execute.
<wgrant> So you would have fallen back to the pre-AJAX UI
<cpaelzer> oh I see, so the JS based UI elments might have been broken then
<cpaelzer> and that would explain the slightly "different look"
<cpaelzer> interstingly that affected all my tabs
<cpaelzer> so the cache might have been in a bad state for a while until I noticed
#launchpad 2020-02-18
<cjwatson> ppc64el builder situation should be much improved now.  A couple of compute nodes had got themselves into variously non- or semi-functional states.
<RikMills> cjwatson: thanks, as always!
#launchpad 2020-02-19
<cjwatson> We've redeployed Launchpad's mailing list integration, splitting it out into a separate code tree from Launchpad itself.  There should be no user-visible effects of this, and everything looks good so far, but let me know if you see regressions from this.
#launchpad 2020-02-21
<ijohnson> I have a snap build job that seems to be stuck at "Snapping snapd" for an extraordinarily long time, could someone check on it to see if it's actually still building?
<ijohnson> the job is https://launchpad.net/~anonymouse67/+snap/snapcraft-snapd-21d37a/+build/842926
<ijohnson> Also I'm EOD, so I may miss pings
<wgrant> ijohnson: Fixed, thanks.
<Laney> "Mismatch in binaryfulness" <- nice message :-)
<Laney> Just because I forgot to clean, not a problem - wanted to appreciate the word "binaryfulness"
<SpecialK|Canon> a perfectly cromulent word
<marcustomlinson> can anyone shed some light: I uploaded a libreoffice package to eoan about 5 hours ago, didn't get an ack mail, and nothing in unapproved yet
<marcustomlinson> should I try again with dput -f?
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: What was the .changes file name?
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: libreoffice_6.3.5-0ubuntu0.19.10.1_source.changes
<cjwatson> 2020-02-21 09:37:26 DEBUG   Rejected:
<cjwatson> 2020-02-21 09:37:26 DEBUG   The signer of this package has no upload rights to this distribution's primary archive.  Did you mean to upload to a PPA?
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: It'll have emailed the signer about it, who I presume was Heather
<marcustomlinson> oh I have to sign it, whoops
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: If you're sponsoring an upload for somebody else then you need to re-sign it yourself
<cjwatson> Indeed
<marcustomlinson> thanks :P
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: worked this time, thanks for that
<cjwatson> np
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> is it not possible to use svn sources in build.snapcraft.io ?
<ogra> (seems the proxy blocks access to https://svn.code.sf.net/)
<ogra> Failed to pull source, command 'svn checkout https://svn.code.sf.net/p/trigger-rally/code /build/trigger-rally-ogra/parts/trigger-rally/src' exited with code 1.
<ogra> (it works fine locally)
<cjwatson> ogra: It's meant to be possible, but we have to do quite complicated things to support svn so it wouldn't be a huge surprise for it to break
<cjwatson> ogra: You can see from the log that it isn't just a matter of the proxy blocking access, though.  There's a "CONNECT svn.code.sf.net:443 HTTP/1.1" 200 line immediately above that in the log which proves that it's allowed.
<cjwatson> But then "svn: E120106: ra_serf: The server sent a truncated HTTP response body" which, er, who knows, somebody will have to debug that
<cjwatson> Please file a bug
<cjwatson> (On launchpad-buildd, not on BSI)
<cjwatson> It also clearly partly works because you get "A" lines for a bunch of files that it's fetched
<ogra> will do, thanks
